# What is the murder rate in your city?



## dmg1mn

According to city-data.com
Minneapolis - 12.3/100,000
St. Paul - 8.4/100,000


----------



## Golden Loon

Hong Kong's murder rate is 0.8 per 100,000 people

http://www.jcihk.org/jcihk/modules/icontent/index.php?page=259


----------



## Eureka!

I couldn't find it even after several google searches!
All I found was on wikipedia Melbourne has the lowest violent crime rate in Australia. Out national homicide rate was 2 per 100,000.


----------



## _00_deathscar

Golden Loon said:


> Hong Kong's murder rate is 0.8 per 100,000 people
> 
> http://www.jcihk.org/jcihk/modules/icontent/index.php?page=259


----------



## IlEstAndré

I live in a suburb. So I dont count.


----------



## derek5

5 per 100,000 in SD (with around 70 murders...couldnt find an exact number...)


----------



## -Corey-

Yoryi said:


> The murder rate of Mexico City is 2.5
> 
> Here's an interesting article for those who maybe didn't believed me...
> http://gritsforbreakfast.blogspot.com/2006/09/mexicos-president-fox-tells.html


are u kidding me hahaha or u mean 2.5 out of 100?


----------



## -Corey-

masimo said:


> I'm sorry but there's no way the murder rate in Mexico City is 2.5 per 100,000.
> You misread that blog. It says 2.5 murders *per day*.


:hahaha: omg that was so funny


----------



## -Corey-

kamilo said:


> in Bogota, Colombia de murder rate is around 20ish per 100k.


Or per day?


----------



## eusebius

cjav said:


> offcourse one half is high and the other half is busy making money by growing and dealing drugs.. no time


The country is very moderate on drugs, legalization lowered the amount of users. It's typically the opposite of what foreigners expect.


----------



## kamilo

alex537 said:


> Or per day?


idiot.


----------



## DiggerD21

Eureka! said:


> I couldn't find it even after several google searches!
> All I found was on wikipedia Melbourne has the lowest violent crime rate in Australia. Out national homicide rate was 2 per 100,000.


I have found the official stats of 2005 for the state Victoria: murder rate was 4.4 per 100.000

And here you can find the stats for every single LGA for 2005/2006. There the murder rate for Melbourne is stated with 10.8 per 100.000 inhabitants.

The keywords I used for the google-search: "crime statistic melbourne"


----------



## kamilo

> In 1993 Bogotá was the scene of 4,352 homicides, or 80 killings per 100,000 inhabitants. *This year the figure is 18 per 100,000 *- a 75% drop and less than half that of Rio de Janeiro, which has a murder rate of around 42 per 100,000 inhabitants. There were 858 homicides in 2005-06 in England, Scotland and Wales.


source: http://www.guardian.co.uk/brazil/story/0,,1955486,00.html


----------



## Diboto

alex537 said:


> Or per day?



Don't be a fool. Rio and Mexico City are unsafer than Bogotá. :bash: Also Caracas Venezuela, these days. 

As far as I know, crime rates have tremendously decreased after 2000 in Colombia. Kidnappings are probably less than a third than a few years ago. There are many more chances of being kidnapped these days in Buenos Aires or Mexico City.... (year 2006 not 1990's anymore).


----------



## FREKI

Copenhagen had 12 murders in 2006 ( pop 1.8 mil ) 

The entire nation 29 in 2006 ( pop 5.4mil )

The lowest number in 22 years btw :happy:

http://www.dr.dk/Nyheder/Indland/kriminalitet/2006/12/20/174159.htm ( in Danish )


That's 0.4 per 100.000 :happy:


----------



## krull

579 in NYC in 2006. Up from 539 homicides in 2005. The 2005 figure was the city's lowest death toll in more than 40 years. I guess homicides are going up again. :|

Also here are other cities. Philadelphia is not doing so well. hno:


----------



## techniques1200s

Here are the number of murders in San Francisco for the past 13 years:


----------



## oduguy1999

weve already had 8 murders in the new orleans metro alone this year. this with a pop under 200K. this city is falling apart at the seams.


----------



## Yörch1

alex537 said:


> are u kidding me hahaha or u mean 2.5 out of 100?


Could you read all the posts please. 

I corrected the data because it's 2.5 per day. As I said that give us 912.5 murders per year, and with an estimated population of 20 million that results on a murder rate of 4.50 per 100,000.

And as as said, fortunately not the whole country suffers the terrible crime levels of the northern border with cities like Matamoros (near the Texan border) with a murder rate of 25.0 per 100,000. On the contrast, there are cities like Xalapa with a murder rate of 0.12 of 100,000.


----------



## aussiescraperman

DiggerD21 said:


> I have found the official stats of 2005 for the state Victoria: murder rate was 4.4 per 100.000
> 
> And here you can find the stats for every single LGA for 2005/2006. There the murder rate for Melbourne is stated with 10.8 per 100.000 inhabitants.
> 
> The keywords I used for the google-search: "crime statistic melbourne"


wow..those sties mathc up, and i never knew they were that high. 10.8 for melbourne?? u usually here on the news every night if there was a murder or not, and i didn't think they said one every night. anyway, that's bad, we gotta stop the crime!!


----------



## Chicagoago

So many of the USA's murders are centered in the central cities. I'd probably say in a given metro area around 60% of the people live in suburbs. A vast majority of suburbs in general are safer than the central city.

Look at DuPage county in the Chicago area. It's all just suburbs, and is about 15 miles west of Chicago. The area has a population of around 950,000 people and last year it had 9 murders. Lake County has around 710,000 people and had 13 murders. McHenry has 300,000 people and 2 homicides. Will has around 640,000 people and 19 homicides and Kane has around 500,000 with 19 homicides.

That's 62 murders for around 3,100,000 people. 2 homicides per 100,000.


----------



## Küsel

^Well... and? The difference of nighttime pop and daytime pop is nowhere so extreme as in the US cities. Means that practically everyone living in the suburbs actually works in the CBD and thus is affected with crime anyway. On the other hand huge areas of the center at night are deserted and which also can be attractive for muggers or gangs. Exception is probably NYC - the city that never sleeps  And maybe also Chicago.

Functionally mixed cities or areas have generally a lower crime rate.


----------



## Xusein

Plenty (actually a majority in many areas) of suburban workers work primarily in the suburbs and never have to go to the CBD at all. So, a large percentage of the population isn't very affected by the crime of the center city, unless they look for it.

I know that's at least the case here. A lot of suburban people NEVER come downtown.


----------



## tablemtn

Most murders in the US take place outside of the central business districts. In fact, the CBDs are often the safest parts of cities. For example, look at Detroit - a city of 890,000, with more than 400 murders last year. I think that only 3 or 4 of those murders took place in the CBD.


----------



## Xusein

True, but a lot of people who live in the suburbs have an even smaller reason to go to the ghettos, which means a lot are even less effected by what goes on there. No jobs there.

For the 23 homicides in Hartford in 2006, I believe there was only one or two downtown.


----------



## Skyprince

> For example, look at Detroit - a city of 890,000, with more than 400 murders last year.


OMG that's very high , mate !


----------



## tablemtn

Yeah, it's high, but it's Detroit. That's how things always are over there.


----------



## Furiine

Annapolis, Maryland had 7 murders last year, an all time high for the city. With 36,000 people, that gives it a murder rate of about 19.4 per 100,000. Violent crime has made a big comeback here... there're a lot more robberies and shootings nowadays. You wouldn't know it by going into the city.. the city is hardly run down or anything. It generally appears so well maintained and full of life, even in the "rougher" areas to an extent. Much of the violence happens in very secluded, poor areas. And I almost always hear of a shooting every week being reported in a neighborhood called Robinwood, way away from downtown.


----------



## Fede_Milan

tablemtn said:


> For example, look at Detroit - a city of 890,000, with more than 400 murders last year.


Jeez, I wonder what it's like to live in Detroit. Is there anyone here who lives in Detroit?


----------



## tablemtn

"Jeez, I wonder what it's like to live in Detroit."

It depends where you live. Areas near downtown and "midtown" are actually doing okay. There are new condos going up around Wayne State University and the riverfront.

But those areas don't suffer from the violence that exists in other parts of the city. They are different worlds.


----------



## Jonesy55

Figures out this week show that there were 766 murders in 2005-06 in England and Wales (including 52 from the London terrorist bombs). That's a 9% fall rom the previous year and with approx 54m people it's a rate of 1.4 per 100,000. Scotland usually has a slightly higher rate and they publish seperate figures.

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2-2565217,00.html


----------



## Iggui

Fede_Milan said:


> Jeez, I wonder what it's like to live in Detroit. Is there anyone here who lives in Detroit?


yeah, the central part right downtown (the central business district) is not dangerous and has crime rates on par with other cities. the suburbs are also generally quite safe (as far as murders go), but large parts of detroit simply look like they're abandoned. there are over 14,000 abandoned homes in the city, which are sometimes used to sell or consume drugs, and thus become focal points of a lot of local crime. i've driven around most parts of detroit and it's not as bad as the statistics make it out to be. that said, there are areas i wouldn't want to walk around with my digital camera.


----------



## Jonesy55

^^ Wouldn't it be better for crime and public wellbeing if those abandoned homes were demolished and turned into parks or other amenities?


----------



## Küsel

Jonesy55 said:


> Figures out this week show that there were 766 murders in 2005-06 in England and Wales (including 52 from the London terrorist bombs). That's a 9% fall rom the previous year and with approx 54m people it's a rate of 1.4 per 100,000. Scotland usually has a slightly higher rate and they publish seperate figures.
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2-2565217,00.html


You have less than double the killings on an area with some 40mio people than one single Detroit with 800'000?!?!? 

And I always though Sao Paulo is bad (which it actually is)


----------



## tablemtn

"Wouldn't it be better for crime and public wellbeing if those abandoned homes were demolished and turned into parks or other amenities?"

Not always. Some have already been burned down; they just become places where drug dealers or others can hide out. The problem is that the decay is not total - you might have a street that used to house 200 people in several dozen houses. Now it might house 10 or 20 people (many of them old people living alone) in a handful of houses.


----------



## sl64

Comparing rates for different countries is extremely misleading and often proves nothing. Murder rates are reflective only of reported or discovered killings, which tends to lowball the figures in poorer cities where police are not as well-funded and more prone to institutional corruption. I would wager that a much higher percentage of murders are reported in comparably rich, "developed" cities with more limited poverty than in poor cities with expansive slums.


----------



## Narcisse

"And I always though Sao Paulo is bad (which it actually is)"

Sao Paulo is getting much better and even when it is bad there are US cities that often have higher murder rates like Washington DC, Baltimore, Detroit and the smaller ones like Compton. It is Rio that deserves worse reputation but Rio is also only about the same rates of the dangerous US cities.


----------



## tablemtn

Didn't 200 people die in a "wave of violence" over three days in SP last year? I think your chances of being a random victim are much worse in SP than in Detroit, for example. I'm not defending Detroit (that would be difficult!) but I used to live in SP, and I recall a great number of ransom kidnappings, shootings, and murders of ordinary people with no involvement in the drug trade. Wealthy people used helicopters to avoid the risk of carjacking in the streets below. 

I feel safer in Detroit than SP, because violence in Detroit is targeted almost exclusively between gangs, and not from gangs to ordinary people.


----------



## Fede_Milan

Narcisse said:


> "And I always though Sao Paulo is bad (which it actually is)"
> 
> Sao Paulo is getting much better and even when it is bad there are US cities that often have higher murder rates like Washington DC, Baltimore, Detroit and the smaller ones like Compton. It is Rio that deserves worse reputation but Rio is also only about the same rates of the dangerous US cities.


My personal experience in Rio de Janeiro was simply frightening and not comparable to any city in the US which for the european standards are way dangerous already. 
Rio de Janeiro is just beautiful and has one of the most amazing natural setting in the whole world but crime is a huge huge problem.


----------



## Narcisse

I can agree that I am reacting too much but I believe Sao Paulo has a reputation that isn't completely correct. For an example, why haven't we heard about Curitiba which just had a higher homicide rate? Only because it is famous for its transit and urban planning? You don't need a helicopter to live a normal life in Sao Paulo.

The government of Brazil lies about statistics, that is true, and even the ones they report show Sao Paulo is bad by American standards, but I believe from what I've read the worse areas can be like the worse areas of American cities. Right now I am visiting in the city of Chicago and last week I read one district here called Englewood which has only 40,000 people has had 700 murders in the last ten years and I will say that is about the same as worse areas of Sao Paulo or some city in Permambuco like Camaragibe or Duque de Caxias (of Rio).

Somebody says "Didn't 200 people die in a "wave of violence" over three days in SP last year?" Don't American cities have riots or what about New Orleans where rescue workers where afraid to help because they were being shot at? It is a different kind of seige by the criminals but it is a little similar too. There is reports in newspapers that Brazil has a civil-war happening from crime, but when I look at photos of Detroit and St. Louis and Bronx it looks like devestation from a war to me.


----------



## monkeyronin

Rapid: thats an interesting list, however, you are comparing American inner cities to Canadian metros, skewing the stats a bit in Canada's favour..


----------



## Mikejesmike

I think it's mostly relative. I've never been nervous in New Orleans. However I get a bit nervous in Cleveland. I read that most of the murders in New Orleans happens within one neighborhood. So it's not like there are no safe havens anywhere. I also don't put much stock in the murder rate once you're under 10. To me as long as city is under 10 per 100,000 it's pretty safe as long as you use common sense. I mean yes you are three times as likely to be killed in one city with a rating of 5.4 vs a 1.8 rating, but the rate is so low as to be insignificant. It's like saying one nation has an infant mortality of 5 per 1,000 and another has 3 per 1,000. So the 5 per 1,000 must be a 3rd world nation. I don't think you'll notice much of a difference between them. Also keeping other crimes under control helps. Yes it's great that you didn't get killed but you still have assaults and rapes to contend with. It would suck to be beaten up, raped and robbed everyday.
NYC is making some good strides in all these areas, not only is murder down but so are the other crimes, which can really effect the quality of life. Here's how NYC compares to itself in 1990 and 2006. Keep in mind there are about 650,000 more people living in the city now.

Murder
1990-2,262
2006-596

Rape
1990-3,126
2006-1,500

Robbery
1990-100,280
2006-23,536

Felonious assault
1990-44,122
2006-17,059

Burglary
1990-122,055
2006-22,877

Grand Larceny
1990-108,487
2006-46,381

Grand Larceny Auto
1990-146,925
2006-15,750

All crimes are lower at this point in the year than they were last year.

Here's how many there were per year
1990-527,257
1995-312,332
1998-212,913
2001-162,064
2005-abt 133,000
2006-127,699
2007-Could get down to 115,000


----------



## Küsel

^^That's IMPRESSIVE


----------



## FREKI

Kuesel said:


> 2. ANY small town in Scandinavia - even though I LOVE this area and visited it the most of all places on earth I never felt so uncomfortable with all the aggressive drunkards and youth gangs... brrrrrrrrrr!


Judging us by our friday night isn't really fair... 

Sure you'll see a lot of drunk young men, maybe even a brawl or two.. but to actually get involed you have to be either really unlucky or actively seeking it...


I take pride in the fact that one can walk at every time and every place in Copenhagen without having to worry... but I can ofcause understand that we are loud and noisy and can seem frightning to people not used to that ( how we conqoured Britain and France in the past  )


----------



## Küsel

Well... according to the newst EU research study of the amount of reported AND UNREPORTED crimes the most dangerous countries in the EU are Ireland, closely followed by the UK. DENMARK, Netherlands and Estonia are the next most dangerous places!

Most dangerous cities according to this study are:
London
Tallinn
Amsterdam
Belfast
Dublin
COPENHAGEN

ALL of these have a higher crime rate than NYC!


----------



## Fede_Milan

Kuesel said:


> Well... according to the newst EU research study of the amount of reported AND UNREPORTED crimes the most dangerous countries in the EU are Ireland, closely followed by the UK. DENMARK, Netherlands and Estonia are the next most dangerous places!
> 
> Most dangerous cities according to this study are:
> London
> Tallinn
> Amsterdam
> Belfast
> Dublin
> COPENHAGEN
> 
> ALL of these have a higher crime rate than NYC!


Kuesel I am desperately trying to find a list with crime and murder rates for European cities. Could you please tel me where you found that research study?


----------



## Küsel

It was here in all newspapers today, don't know any link, sorry. But the newspapers were such as Tagesanzeiger and NZZ and they are high standard. It's not about murder rates but a combination of reported crimes, unreported ones and the general safety feeling of the people.

According to the study 20% of all Londoners were victims of a crime in the last 12 months!!!


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

well, Los Angeles is having a better year again, 29 murders as of Feb 3rd, down from 41 last year, 50 2 years ago, and violent crime is down almost 8 percent so far.


i think the rate was somewhere around 8 per 100,000 last year.

crime is down for 5 years in a row, significantly i might add, and this year its definitley headed that way.


----------



## cjav

Not to suprising, lots of immigrants in europian cities these days.hno:


----------



## FREKI

Kuesel said:


> Well... according to the newst EU research study of the amount of reported AND UNREPORTED crimes the most dangerous countries in the EU are Ireland, closely followed by the UK. DENMARK, Netherlands and Estonia are the next most dangerous places!


 :lol: 

Okay.... would a link be too much to of ask perhabs?  


With 12 Murders in Copenhagen in 2006... ( pop 1.6mil ) and 29 in the entire country ( pop 5.5mil ) that would have to be a HECK of a lot unreportet crime... ( are we talking speeding violations or jaywalking here? Or maybe parking tickets? )


----------



## FREKI

Kuesel said:


> ALL of these have a higher crime rate than NYC!


 Well... let's just see about that...

I take it Mikejesmike's numbers for NY is true and goes for the 8.150.000people in the city...

Copenhagen City includes Frederiksberg in the statistics ( same Police district ) so the Copenhagen numbers goes for just a tad under 600.000


So a quick calculation shows that after having stated the real number I will then have to multiply the Danish number with 13,583 to get the number equal to the size of New York... I will write this number next to the real one like this: xx ( xxx )

Well... let's get started shall we... oh I'm btw using the 2005 numbers as the 2006 number aint out for all crimes... here's the link: http://www.politi.dk/NR/rdonlyres/0...F-A3896E16054F/0/politiets_aarstabel_2005.pdf


Okay then...

*Murder*
NY: 596
CPH: 13* ( 65 )
*number covers an area with 1.6mil and will therefor be multiplied with 5

*Rape*
NY: 1,500
CPH: 43 ( 584 )

*Robbery*
NY: 23,536
CPH: 293 ( 3979 )

*Felonious assault*
NY: 17,059
CPH: 1024 ( 13,908 )

*Burglary*
NY: 22,877
CPH1: 627* ( 8516 )
CPH2:8587* ( 116,637 )

* NOTE: There are two numbers for CPH here: 1 is for "normal" burgleries where charges were made - the other 2 for all "burglary like theft" inc. cars, gardens, offices and a lot more (a bit complicated ) - the real NY-like number for CPH is probable, if I had to guess, around 30K I think it's higher than NY - mainly because we have a huge suburban "uptown" area in the north that's basicly "feeding" all the drugadicts, small time thugs and buglery gangs from Eastern Europe - This has been a problem for many years, but is declining

If I get the exact definition for NY I should be able to get a precise number for CPH too - but this one I think CPH leads unfortunatly

*Grand Larceny*
Will skip this one - as it's not posible to compare as the Danish numbers are devided out into numerous groups....

If I get excact specifications I might be able to find a number - but no promises! 


*Grand Larceny Auto*
NY: 15,750
CPH: 312* ( 4237 )

* Number covers stolen cars and motocycles - not bikes or mopeds


Well... that's about it... if my deffinitions of some of the crimes needs adjustment ( Grand Larceny Auto is like Grand Theft Auto right? ) let me know and I'll do my best to correct it...


----------



## Mikejesmike

I think it's the same. Also New York's population in 2006 was about 8,250,000+ and is probably around 8,300,000 today.


----------



## Küsel

Mr_Denmark said:


> :lol:
> Okay.... would a link be too much to of ask perhabs?


No  I found another article about it in the Spiegel: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,464595,00.html

Including an interactive map!

Another one in english: http://www.finfacts.com/irelandbusinessnews/publish/article_10008972.shtml

I also know how it is here in Zurich - don't know ANYONE who was not suffering from burglary or theft in the last few years. European cities are always very underrated in crime because normally they only count murder - and as you saw at the beginning of the thread our country is not the best even there...


----------



## Fede_Milan

I'm really happy about the good figures for Italy. Living in Milan I feel absolutely safe walking around at night. However I also have to say that I feel very safe in Copnhagen and Stockholm too!
I cannot say the same thing for London or Dublin.


----------



## LBoogie773

Toledo, OH population 285,000 35 Murders in 2006 the highest its been in 10 years and has ranked in the top 40 most dangerous cities in America... Still relatively safe with the exception of certain areas, such as the North Side where in 2005 there was a race riot that took place and was seen nationally on TV....


----------



## FREKI

Kuesel said:


> No  I found another article about it in the Spiegel: http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,464595,00.html


Okay makes a lot more sense to me now



> *Anteil der Bevölkerung, der nach eigenen Angaben binnen eines Jahres Opfer einer Straftat wurde (gewöhnliche Kriminalität wie Auto-/Fahrraddiebstahl, Einbruch, Raub, Taschendiebstahl, sexuelle Übergriffe, Körperverletzung) http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/justiz/0,1518,464595,00.html


While ofcause is too high it's atleast for Copenhagen's case a completely different kind of crime than you f.ex will see in New York...

Copenhagen does have it's share of bugleries in the suburbs.. but what I think really drag Copenhagen up to that level is 2 things - one is the fact that everybody bikes... and as we all know bikes get's old and people wants new stuff so A LOT of bikes are left on public places and then reported stolen so the insurence will cover... ofcause bikes are also actually stolen here...  

The other thing is pickpocketing... lately we've seen swarms of Eastern European "thief gangs" who send scores of young ( and old ) people up here to beg, play dice-games and pick pockets... and with all the public transportation that's heaven for them...


Grafiti is also a problem here - but I don't know if getting your house tagged goes as a "crime against you" in the statistics..? 

So yes you might risk losing your wallet or a few coins here... but other than that the city is VERY safe... and this comes from a guy who's certainly spend his time at all times of day and in all kinds of places!

Also - atleast compared to Southern and Central Europe - one has to keep in mind that nations like Denmark and the Netherlands are a lot more urban than let's say Spain or Germany, and crime is unfortunaly more occuring in cities than rural areas...


----------



## Jaybird

Detroit's 42.1 murders per 100 people is understandable, being as the city's problems, from the stagnant economy, to the crippling of the city's school system, and the numerous drug-related and domestic disputes and other things like that in many abandoned homes throughout the city. Downtown is perfectly safe, as well as the cultural areas, and a few other places as well, you might get the occasional panhandler, but I don't find them a problem.

Buffalo's murder rate, isn't too bad at all, only about 11, for an AMERICAN city. Many people think it's a dangerous place, but it's only in certain areas, I mean, I walked through some residential neighborhoods in Buffalo and never once have I been mugged or bothered. I could definitely picture myself living there, feels more like a small town than a big city. I guess that's why Buffalo is sometimes called "The biggest small town in America".

But nearby Rochester, NY, I guess is where the highest murder rate in New York state is, surprisingly. I knew the economy was struggling, I didn't think it was that bad, though. Probably other reasons, similar to other American cities, as to why its murder rate is high. I don't know how many murders per 100,000. It's gotta be more than 11, though, because that's what Buffalo's is.

As for my small city of Stratford, Ontario, population 32,000, only 1 murder recently, and that was 2 years ago, when a wife was stabbed by a mentally ill man. Murder rates are almost non-existent here or well below 0.1 per 100,000.


----------



## LordMandeep

there have been 7 murders in Toronto so far this year... Edmonton last was at 5, Montreal at 9...


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago had it's 15th consecutive year of crime decline in 2006 - still too high for anyones standards, but hey.......can't say 15 straight years isn't at least a good start.


----------



## techniques1200s

LordMandeep said:


> there have been 7 murders in Toronto so far this year... Edmonton last was at 5, Montreal at 9...


Are those Numbers for the cities, or the metros? I'm guessing cities...

San Francisco just had its 20th murder of the year, this morning.


----------



## bob rulz

So far in Salt Lake City there have been 7 murders this year...

5 of them were in the horrific Trolley Square (shopping center) shooting on February 12, though.

All of last year had just 7.

If you put together all of our immediate suburbs (as in connected through a continuous urban area), there would've been 18 last year (and 8 so far this year).


----------



## ØlandDK

Mr_Denmark said:


> As of Feb 26 there was 1 murder in Copenhagen...


What case was this? don't remember reading that someone was killed


----------



## FREKI

Oelanddk said:


> What case was this? don't remember reading that someone was killed


 I missed it too... but when I googled to make sure my intial "zero murders post" was correct I stumpled upon this: http://www.localeyes.dk/article3724.html that then let me to this: http://nyhederne-dyn.tv2.dk/mobil/xhtml/article.php?id=5852349

And then I remembered - it was the case where one brother had killed the other over an agument about Methadone hno:


----------



## ØlandDK

^^
God damn NW (isn't that where you are living?)


----------



## HirakataShi

If it's of any reassurance to Japanese living in the rest of Japan who have the perception that we Osakans are like cowboys shooting and brawling in the streets like the wild wild west: the North side of Osaka (everything north of Yodoyabashi) does not have homicides. :dunno: :rock: :angel1:


----------



## GNU

DrT said:


> The numbers given here militate the following conclusion:
> Europe --- lots of petty thievery/pickpocketing
> USA -----lots of murder.
> I think I would rather put up with the former. Just my opinion.


Deos that mean that pickpocketing doesnt exist in the US? :nuts:


----------



## GNU

Kuesel said:


> Right - of my personal experiences, these are the most frightening places I have been:
> 
> 4. Some areas in Paris - just look out that you actually know where your metro train is going to and where you really have to get out! I met an Air France worker on a plane from Sao Paulo to Paris and he was always warned of the first when moving there.* Returning he said Sao Paulo is peanuts in personal security compared to most of Paris' suburbs...*
> 
> 
> 9.* North London* - lots of abandoned places and wasteland that doesn't make a comfortable impression


Sorry but you gotta be kidding me. :lol:


----------



## GNU

Kuesel said:


> Well... according to the newst EU research study of the amount of reported AND UNREPORTED crimes the most dangerous countries in the EU are Ireland, closely followed by the UK. DENMARK, Netherlands and Estonia are the next most dangerous places!
> 
> Most dangerous cities according to this study are:
> London
> Tallinn
> Amsterdam
> Belfast
> Dublin
> COPENHAGEN
> 
> ALL of these have a higher crime rate than NYC!


^^ No sorry, I think it doesnt work out like that.


according to the London metropolitan police, London is the safest capital in western Europe.
It has a much lower homicide rate in total than Berlin which is only half as big.
I guess the question here is: What is being defined as "crime".
I guess that in London its also a crime if you are caught speeding in your car by one of those zillions of cameras.


----------



## SLKRR

Kuesel said:


> Jardim Angela in the poor south of Sao Paulo has the highest murder rate in the world with 166,2/100.000!


Sadly, no. Camaragibe in the Brazilian state of Pernambuco had a rate of 180.9 per 100k - the worst in Brazil and probably the world (outside of Iraq). Recife itself clocked in with 78.8. Four of the ten most violent Brazilian cities are here in Pernambuco. The national average in Brazil is 30.

(These data refer to the year 2005 - I have not seen any complete 2006 data yet available)


----------



## Chicagoago

Checker said:


> Deos that mean that pickpocketing doesnt exist in the US? :nuts:


Actually ever time I go to Europe they're always throwing a fit about pickpockets.....but in my 27 years living in the US I've never once heard of anyone getting pickpocketed here. I'm sure it happens, but it's one crime you RARELY hear anyone mention.


----------



## xzmattzx

Damn, Wilmington has one of the highest murder rates in this thread. hno: :down:


----------



## krull

Chicagoago said:


> Actually ever time I go to Europe they're always throwing a fit about pickpockets.....but in my 27 years living in the US I've never once heard of anyone getting pickpocketed here. I'm sure it happens, but it's one crime you RARELY hear anyone mention.


I agree. Actually my friend who came to visit me from France ask me about this. I told him I never heard about this in the states. He was very shocked! He said that in France, he was pickpocket twice and knew others who had the same fate. He actually lives in France for five years now. He is originally from Colombia. Which there is alot of pickpocketing in that country aswell.


----------



## Alle

> Well... according to the newst EU research study of the amount of reported AND UNREPORTED crimes the most dangerous countries in the EU are Ireland, closely followed by the UK. DENMARK, Netherlands and Estonia are the next most dangerous places!
> 
> Most dangerous cities according to this study are:
> London
> Tallinn
> Amsterdam
> Belfast
> Dublin
> COPENHAGEN
> 
> ALL of these have a higher crime rate than NYC!



Looks like having the largest number of surveillancecameras in the world didnt help London did it :nuts: .


----------



## idkblk

I live in a small village with about 8000 people  So the murder rate this year is 0.
But a few years ago a guy killed his wife and then commited suicide.

I live in the smallest of the 16 federal states of germany. There live about 1.08 Million people and there were 13 murders alltogether last year.
This makes a rate of 0.0012%. :nuts:

Damn.. thats really boring :lol:


----------



## SLKRR

idkblk said:


> I live in a small village with about 8000 people  So the murder rate this year is 0.
> But a few years ago a guy killed his wife and then commited suicide.
> 
> I live in the smallest of the 16 federal states of germany. There live about 1.08 Million people and there were 13 murders alltogether last year.
> This makes a rate of 0.0012%. :nuts:
> 
> Damn.. thats really boring :lol:


So that's only 1.2 in 100k. Boring sounds pretty good to me..., at least regarding this topic. (But feel free to visit our very *exciting* city anytime... if you dare...)


----------



## Mikejesmike

NYC

2006 Feb 25-90 murders
2007 Feb 25-51 murders


----------



## Fede_Milan

AKing said:


> Looks like having the largest number of surveillancecameras in the world didnt help London did it :nuts: .


:rofl:


----------



## FREKI

Oelanddk said:


> God damn NW (isn't that where you are living?)


Yep - good old 2400 NV... RESPECT!


----------



## cphdude

^^Dude...You bought yourself your own mini-me??


Respek...!


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Mikejesmike said:


> NYC
> 
> 2006 Feb 25-90 murders
> 2007 Feb 25-51 murders



Thats awesome! LA is having a similar year too. weird how the Big three are seeing serious declines in Homicides and violent crimes, yet the rest of the country is seeing an increase.

2005 Feb 24 - 79 murders
2006 Feb 24 - 67 murders
2007 Feb 24 - 48 murders


----------



## techniques1200s

^Yeah, SF is one of the cities seeing an uptick in violent crime:

2006 Feb 22 - 9 murders
2007 Feb 22 - 19 murders


----------



## Mikejesmike

Bronx 
1990-653
1995-304
1998-166
2001-190
2006-155
In 2004 or 2005 it got down to 128

As of Feb 25
2006-21
2007-16
------------------------------
Brooklyn
1990-765
1995-387
1998-239
2001-256
2006-224

As of Feb 25
2006-33
2007-21
----------------------------
Queens
1990-312
1995-223
1998-108
2001-88
2006-86

As of Feb 25
2006-18
2007-7
-----------------------------
Manhattan
1990-503
1995-241
1998-104
2001-102
2006-111
At some point between 2001-2006 it got down in the 80's

As of Feb 25 
2006-17
2007-4
----------------------------------------
Staten Island
1990-29
1995-26
1998-12
2001-13
2006-20

As of Feb 25
2006-0
2007-3


----------



## SLKRR

^^ This crime reduction in NY is amazing... what do you think is the biggest factor in such a sharp decline? (Hoping that Brazil will someday figure out a way to get its insane level of crime under control).


----------



## HirakataShi

It is just unbelievable the turnaround in NYC. BTW, if Giuliani doesn't win the presidency in 2008, maybe he can be sent to Johannesburg.


----------



## ilcapo

Mikejesmike said:


> Bronx
> 1990-653
> 1995-304
> 1998-166
> 2001-190
> 2006-155
> In 2004 or 2005 it got down to 128
> 
> As of Feb 25
> 2006-21
> 2007-16
> ------------------------------
> Brooklyn
> 1990-765
> 1995-387
> 1998-239
> 2001-256
> 2006-224
> 
> As of Feb 25
> 2006-33
> 2007-21
> ----------------------------
> Queens
> 1990-312
> 1995-223
> 1998-108
> 2001-88
> 2006-86
> 
> As of Feb 25
> 2006-18
> 2007-7
> -----------------------------
> Manhattan
> 1990-503
> 1995-241
> 1998-104
> 2001-102
> 2006-111
> At some point between 2001-2006 it got down in the 80's
> 
> As of Feb 25
> 2006-17
> 2007-4
> ----------------------------------------
> Staten Island
> 1990-29
> 1995-26
> 1998-12
> 2001-13
> 2006-20
> 
> As of Feb 25
> 2006-0
> 2007-3


Do you have any stats for specific neighborhoods of New York?
i found some at NYPD's site, but i cant find a map or anything, so i dont know where the precincts are.

EDIT: sorry i found them..http://www.ci.nyc.ny.us/html/nypd/html/pct/pct026.html


----------



## Nikom

According to the Polícia Judiciária (Judiciary Police) there were only 51 murder in Lisbon,Portugal


----------



## Mikejesmike

SLKRR said:


> ^^ This crime reduction in NY is amazing... what do you think is the biggest factor in such a sharp decline? (Hoping that Brazil will someday figure out a way to get its insane level of crime under control).


I think the biggest factor aside from crack cocaine use falling out of favor among people, is that the police have been going after minor crimes rather than ignoring them. It used to be a joke that to get the attention of the NYC police you had to be doing over 100 mph in a burning car shooting at people. Now all you have to do is jaywalk. People that do the big crimes like rape, murder tend to be flippant towards the minor crime laws-Guy is on his way to kill someone, he jumps a subway turnstile, instead of being ignored he's apprehended and searched. Gun is found and he's arrested. Before he likely would've made it to his destination. By grinding down on the small crimes-panhandling,graffiti, squeegee men (homeless that wash your car windshield at a redlight), jay walking, turnstile jumping, they've been able to arrest many people with warrants and confiscate loads of weapons. By grinding down on the smaller crimes they've sent a message that NYC will no longer tolerate any crime no matter how small. Also they use that compstat system which gives them up to the minute detail on any precinct, so they can send more police in an area where a certain crime might be rising like vehicle theft.

I like looking at NYC crime stats, just because I'm trying to guess-how low will it go? Other crimes are down too not just murder. Here's how it's been- New York's population was about 7.6 million in 1990 about 8,257,000 in 2006 and about 8.3 million in 2007.

Murder
1990-2,262---1 in 3,360---29.7 per 100,000
1995-1,181
1998-629
2001-649
2006-596---1 in 13,854---7.2 per 100,000
The lowest it's been in 40 years is 540 in 2005. The upswing in 2006 has been contributed to people dying that year from injuries sustained in the years past from crime.

As of Feb 25
2006-90----1 in 91,744
2007-51----1 in 162,745
-------------------
Rape
1990-3,126---1 in 2,431----41.1 per 100,000
1995-3,018
1998-2,476
2001-1,930
2006-1,498---1 in 5,512----18.1 per 100,000

As of Feb 25
2006-270--1 in 30,581
2007-204--1 in 40,686
-----------------
Robbery
1990-100,280---1 in 76----1,319 per 100,000
1995-59,733
1998-39,003
2001-27,873
2006-23,542----1 in 351---285 per 100,000

As of Feb 25
2006-3,392---1 in 2,434
2007-2,950---1 in 2,815
------------------
Felony Assault
1990-44,122----1 in 172----581 per 100,000
1995-35,528
1998-28,848
2001-23,020
2006-17,080---1 in 483----207 per 100,000

As of Feb 25
2006-2,190---1 in 3,770
2007-2,092---1 in 3,976
-----------------
Burglary
1990-122,055----1 in 62---1,606 per 100,000
1995-75,649
1998-47,181
2001-32,694
2006-22,909----1 in 360---277 per 100,000

As of Feb 25
2006-3,417---1 in 2,416
2007-3,026---1 in 2,743
----------------
Grand Larceny
1990-108,487----1 in 70----1,427 per 100,000
1995-65,425
1998-51,461
2001-46,291
2006-46,430----1 in 178----562 per 100,000

As of Feb 25
2006-6,504---1 in 1,270
2007-6,183---1 in 1,342
--------------
Grand Larceny Auto
1990-146,925--1 in 52----1,933 per 100,000
1995-71,798
1998-43,315
2001-29,607
2006-15,737---1 in 525---191 per 100,000

As of Feb 25
2006-2,311--1 in 3,573
2007-1,887--1 in 4,399


----------



## Küsel

^^Well I am not so sure about that... murder is not the same as pickpocketing or shoplifting or sniffing some coke. 

Here it was the other way round: since the police doesn't go after the drug consumers anymore but concentrate on the "big fish" crime decreased enormously. You can also "criminalze" people that in fact are only small delinquents and because of that they become REAL criminals. 

That's exaclty what happens in Brazil - you are a small drug dealer and go to prison - THERE you learn how to REALLY become a big criminal! I NEVER will understand why there is not one single word of legalizing soft drugs or go after the big bosses rather than the small sellers and consumers. Even consuming hash has such a bad reputation in society as dealing cocain or even robbing. As long as there is no change of paradigm in that sense the situation will not get better. And there ARE lots of examples around the world that show that a mix of education, repression and prevention is the only way for to reduce crime. But I guess Brazil's main problem and the base of it all is still corruption - especially in colonial structured states as Pernambuco or Bahia.


----------



## GNU

Chicagoago said:


> Actually ever time I go to Europe they're always throwing a fit about pickpockets.....but in my 27 years living in the US I've never once heard of anyone getting pickpocketed here. I'm sure it happens, but it's one crime you RARELY hear anyone mention.


Depends where you going.
You dont hear much about pickpockets in northern Europe.
When you go to Italy though its a different story.
When I went there I had to deal with pickpockets all the time.
(Nothing got stolen though)

Overall though theres not a difference with Europe and the USA in this regard I guess.


----------



## Mikejesmike

Actually when you get down to it is the same-you're breaking the law. When you don't vigorously enforce the law you create a sense of lawlessness in a city-anything goes. If they don't hassle me if I litter, maybe I can get away with jumping a turnstile, if nothing happens from that maybe I can urinate on the side of this building, if nothing happens from that, maybe I can shoplift,steal a car,mug someone,rape this girl, kill that guy.

Think of this-since 1969 to 1994 the murders in NYC never dipped below 1,000, things started getting really bad, or business as usual in the 70's,80's, early 90's in 1972 which had about 1,600 murders, which was pretty much what the city was averaging in that time frame. 1980 murder got to 1,800 and in 1990 and 1991 it was over 2000 each year. Since 1972 the lowest it got was about 1,300 in the mid 80's. This is the safest the city has been since the early 60's,before things went downhill,and not only that if this rate holds steady the number of murders for 2007 will be about the same as the average number from the 1940's and 1950's. The era commonly known as the good old days by those that lived during it. So the city must be doing something right. One of those being Giuliani's insistence that the police don't let minor crimes slide by.


----------



## SLKRR

Mikejesmike said:


> Actually when you get down to it is the same-you're breaking the law. When you don't vigorously enforce the law you create a sense of lawlessness in a city-anything goes.


Makes sense. The unwritten rule in Brazil is that the law is just for "the other guy," and this perception goes to the highest levels. There isn't anyone unwilling to bend the law for their own personal gain - right up to the very top of the government. And you're right, it creates the perception that the law is meaningless... and it ends up manifesting itself in an ever-increasing spiral of crime.

Congrats to NYC, though. Those stats are really great to see!


----------



## PhilippeMtl

12 (15 in Metro) for the 2 first months in Montreal for 2007.


----------



## krull

It seems that Philadelphia isn't doing well...


*Brotherly love? It's Murder City*












By DAVID GAMBACORTA

You can bend and twist the numbers any way you like, but there's no getting around this sobering truth: Philadelphia is the most murder-plagued big city in the country.

*And, while our homicide rate continues to rise steadily, the nation's other big cities - New York, Los Angeles, Chicago and Houston - are all seeing their murder numbers fall.*

Perhaps the most troubling issue of all, some cops say, is that there is no end in sight, no single factor to pinpoint and blame for the City of Brotherly Love's ongoing violence epidemic.

The numbers speak volumes: As of yesterday, *60 people had been slain in this city of about 1.4 million people, compared to 49 at this same point last year.*

Meanwhile, in New York - a city of 8 million - the homicide total has fallen 43 percent from last year, from 90 victims to 51, officials said.

Los Angeles, with a population of 4 million, has seen its murder tally drop from 68 a year ago at this time to 50, as of Sunday.

Chicago and Houston have also seen their homicides drop, albeit in slightly more muted fashion. Police officials in the Windy City said 41 people have been murdered this year, compared to 43 at this point last year.

Houston cops said their murder tally dropped in January - the only month for which they currently have statistics available - from 30 homicides last year to 26 this year.

And yet in Philadelphia, the bodies continue to pile up, at a rate of slightly more than one a day.

"The examination of the level of homicides in the city really needs to take place over the long haul," said police spokesman Capt. Benjamin Naish.

"We've experienced lulls where we've gone a week without a homicide, and then we've had periods where the homicides have spiked over a short period of time."

*The year started off in horrific fashion with 25 homicides in the first 15 days, only to be followed by a brief but noticeable cease-fire.*

"The Police Department is targeting patrols in areas where we have a history of violent crimes," Naish said.

"We're working with the communities, youth-violence programs, and plan expanding curfew-enforcement programs to other parts of the city.

"The success of those efforts will likely be felt down the road."

*Meanwhile, homicide investigators have noticed a dramatic increase in indoor slayings - 32 so far this year, compared with 15 at this point last year.

The rise could be blamed on the recent cold weather, according to one criminal expert.*

"Initially, the cold weather seemed to have a suppression effect [on homicides]," said Lawrence W. Sherman, director of the Jerry Lee Center of Criminology at the University of Pennsylvania.

"Nobody got shot because they were outside bumping into each other.

"But [the weather] also caused more interactions indoors," he said, "which may have been increasing stress among people crowded in small spaces."

The search for answers to the homicide rate is a fruitless effort in the eyes of some veteran homicide cops. "There's no one thing you can pinpoint," said one murder-weary cop who didn't want to be identified. "It's not just drugs. Our problems are across the board.

"I don't think any expert or politician can come to you and say, 'We're having problems because of "x, y and z." '

"We have to look at these other cities, look at New York, and see what they're doing and go from there."


http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/news/16799480.htm


----------



## Fede_Milan

Checker said:


> Depends where you going.
> You dont hear much about pickpockets in northern Europe.
> When you go to Italy though its a different story.


That's pretty strange considering that the only times I was a victim of pickpocket, I was in Brussels and Paris.


----------



## tablemtn

Vancouver, Canada, has had 4 murders so far this year, but most of the violence has been linked to feuds between drug gangs. The police chief wants money to hire 65 more officers, but this is tricky, because the city's budget will be tight during preparations for the 2010 Winter Olympics.


----------



## brisavoine

In Greater Paris (11.4 million inhabitants), there were 544 murders and murder attemps in 2004, and 510 in 2005. This means 4.8 murders and murder attempts per 100,000 inhabitants in 2004, and 4.5 per 100,000 in 2005. From what I understand, the murder attempts represent half of these numbers, and the other half is "real" murders. What about the US figures above? Do they include murder attempts? or are they only "real" murders?

In any case, these figures for Greater Paris are way below those for any large US city, reflecting the much smaller frequency of murders in Europe.


----------



## techniques1200s

brisavoine said:


> In Greater Paris (11.4 million inhabitants), there were 544 murders and murder attemps in 2004, and 510 in 2005. This means 4.8 murders and murder attempts per 100,000 inhabitants in 2004, and 4.5 per 100,000 in 2005. From what I understand, the murder attempts represent half of these numbers, and the other half is "real" murders. What about the US figures above? Do they include murder attempts? or are they only "real" murders?
> 
> In any case, these figures for Greater Paris are way below those for any large US city, reflecting the much smaller frequency of murders in Europe.


US figures do not include murder attempts, and as far as I know, they don't include people killed by police, or justifiable homicides either.


----------



## GNU

brisavoine said:


> In Greater Paris (11.4 million inhabitants), there were 544 murders and murder attemps in 2004, and 510 in 2005.


Do you have a source for that?
Because Im not sure whether thats correct.
Ive heard that the total homicide rate in the whole of France is around 800.


----------



## greek_eagle

After having lived abroad for so many years...I have settled in Athens, Greece and have more or less relaxed when it comes to fear of becoming a victim of violent crime. Greece had a murder rate of .07 per 100,000 residents. I got this information from Nation Master Crime Rates survey of crime rates around the world. Greece got a rank of 58th of the 61 nations surveyed. You can compare this rate to our neighboring Greek Cyprus with a rate of 0.60, Turkey with 2.31 and Albania with 46.3 in 1997[ I don't have anything newer for Albania]. With certainty people do not fear being murder victims here but rather in recent years due to the influx of aliens, refugees and the like, and both the former and wise guy Greek punks breaking into homes and cars. Locksmiths are doing lucrative business nowadays. But the fear that has altered the social fabric of North American society is a thing of yesteryear for those of us on this side of the Atlantic. 




tablemtn said:


> I hope this isn't too bleak of a question! But since crime is a part of urban life, I'm curious what the murder rate is in your area - and whether or not that is seen as a big problem.
> 
> My own city is Portland, Oregon. The city of Portland has around 560,000 people. Last year (2006), it recorded 27 homicides. This includes "justifiable" homicides in the form of police shootings or self-defense incidents. So, Portland has a murder rate of 4.82 per 100,000 people for 2006. Out of every 100,000 residents in Portland, 4.82 were killed in one year. The US national average is 5.6 per 100,000, so, Portland is doing okay by that standard. However, it is still much higher than the Canadian national average of 2.1 per 100,000.
> 
> The worst city in the US for murders in 2006 was New Orleans. New Orleans has about 200,000 residents (this seems to be the best estimate), and recorded 162 murders in 2006. This means New Orleans had a rate of 81 per 100,000 per year. That is 16.8 times higher than Portland's murder rate.
> 
> How are things in your city?


----------



## PedroGabriel

In my city, Póvoa de Varzim is probably 0. But last year a woman was found hanged with signs of crime, but was probably suicide.
murder rate 0 people in 2006
suicide rate 2 people in 2006 ( a man jumped from his apartment and crashed in a parked car)
population about 70,000


----------



## LordMandeep

In Canada that makes you the murder capital... ^^^


----------



## Mikejesmike

I know you guys are going to like this

http://irawrites.com/Informationdatafolder/murdercities.htm


----------



## Parzival

Stockholm had 71 murders 2006 which gives a homicide-rate of 4.0 of 100.000

Stockholm used to have a low homicide-rate like UK during the 90s but the homicide-rate is rapidly increasing every year. Same goes for robberies and is close connected to gang activity in the suburbs and eastern criminals.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I've lived in a town of 46 600 for 4 years and not a single murder they found one body od someone who was killed in a small town in the mid-interior mabye 100km from where I live (umm Salazar was born there). The killer turned out to be Portugal's 1st multi murderer.


----------



## Insomniac

Birmingham is doing surprisingly well this year. As of Feb. 27th, the city only has 12 homicides (pop. 232,000). That's one homicide every 4.8 days.


Even though crime is on the rise nationwide, it still doesn't compare to the "bad old days" of the 80s and 90s. Birmingham set its record of 141 homicides in 1994, when the city had 265,000 residents, giving it a rate of 0.53 per 100,000 or 5.3 per 10,000 people, or 1 murder every 3.9 days. On paper, this doesn't look as bad as a city like New York or Chicago where people are killed every day, but you have to keep in mind we have a fraction of the population those cities have. Chicago is more than 10 times larger, and yet it only had 4 times as many murders; New York is nearly 35 times larger and yet it only had 5.3 times as many murders.

I remember mentioning in one of the threads that crime is actually shifting away from large cities like NY and Chicago and moving to midsize cities, especially midsize southern cities. But the South in general has a high crime rate, even in rural areas (rural areas are actually worse - anybody who's ever been to rural Alabama or Mississippi can tell you that it would be pretty easy to kill someone and dump the body in the woods somewhere - police are scarce and would take a long time to get the scene of any crime, and the woods themselves are very thick).


Anyway, most of the Birmingham's murders occured (and still do) occur on the west side, where I lived in 1994 when the record was set. I vividly remember that the police, fire dept. and/or the paramedics were on our block at least once a week, maybe twice a week during the summertime.


----------



## AndySocks

^^ 

Might wanna double check your math.

That's a murder rate of 53 per 100,000. In other words, one out of every 1,900 people living in the city was murdered that year. That's just scary.

The size of the city has nothing to do with murder rate--that's the point, it's a proportion.


----------



## ilcapo

20 murders in stockholm metro as of february 28th.
compared to 14 last year (1st january - 28th february)
and 54 in sweden totally..

not much at all compared to alot of american cities, so im not so worried at all although it might be a all-time high so far.


----------



## brisavoine

Checker said:


> Do you have a source for that?
> Because Im not sure whether thats correct.
> Ive heard that the total homicide rate in the whole of France is around 800.


The source is INSEE, the statistical office of France.


----------



## Xusein

Hartford has seen 2 murders as of Feb 24, 2007...compared to 6 this time in 2006. Not bad.

That is a change of -66%...too bad it won't hold after the summer.


----------



## Fede_Milan

Insomniac said:


> You're right, I just realized I calculated it per _10,000_ people, and evidently that's what the Birmingham News did as well. So actually it's the same number, just kind of a matter of semantics I guess once you straighten that out. Thanks for pointing out the error.
> 
> 
> In any case, Birmingham's number is one of the highest in the country. And yet there seems to be little outcry. People are pretty apathetic about the shit here. But then again, that's the southern way, right? Why change something if you can leave it the same way it was and always has been?


Well, I don't know Birmingham at all, but Detroit is not certainly in a southern state and it's been doing really bad for decades, hasn't it?


----------



## Mikejesmike

NYC

March 11
2006-106
2007-66


----------



## TohrAlkimista

Checker said:


> Depends where you going.
> You dont hear much about pickpockets in northern Europe.
> When you go to Italy though its a different story.
> When I went there I had to deal with pickpockets all the time.
> (Nothing got stolen though)
> 
> Overall though theres not a difference with Europe and the USA in this regard I guess.


what kind of silly stereotype is?!?!?!? when you came to Italy, were you fritghtened? ^^ 

I think you should see in your country before talking about Italy.

I've seen a lot of country worldwide...and the only time someone stole me something was in Dublin(my camera, 399 euros).


----------



## Nicux

^^
Tohr leave him 
He's likely to have seen The Godfather recently and he goes telling people that everybody in Italy acts like him.

I was pickpocketed in London and Miami, but in neither case thiefs found more than 20 euros in my wallet. In Italy nobody has ever "explored my pockets" and Checker can be sure that none of my relatives has to pay any money to the Godfather's assistants.

Furthermore, when you Checker GUESS that there is no difference between Europe and USA in crime rates... well you actually guess WRONG.


----------



## techniques1200s

Kuesel said:


> OMG! What happened to SF? Why is there such an increase in homicides?


Well, most of it is gang related. People shooting each other over drug turf, and other people getting shot in retaliation. There were a couple murder-suicides as well, and then there are also people who get shot after an argument. There have also been some more disturbing murders, such as the homeless woman who was burned to death, the mother and father shot to death in front of their small children (their 5-year old son wandered the neighborhood, splattered in blood, and knocking on doors, until he found help), and the woman who was mysteriously shot in the back of the head as she rode her bike to work in the morning.


----------



## Küsel

Increadable - Is SF becoming the Rio of the North?


----------



## Fede_Milan

What upsets me most, is that some american cities which have traditionally considered "safe" don't really seem to be that safe.
According to murder rate data provided by FBI for 2005:


Boston: 12.9 x 100.000
San Francisco: 12.8 x 100.000

Los Angeles gets 12.6 x 100.000 (lower than SF, and it seems like they are doing better and beter) and NYC gets 6.6 x 100.000

I got data on this *Wikipedia Page*. Some could tell that it is not a reliable source. 
However, in the same page you can find a link to the *FBI Site*. I checked out and data shown on Wikipedia is actually the same one provided by FBI.


----------



## HirakataShi

Fede_Milan said:


> What upsets me most, is that some american cities which have traditionally considered "safe" don't really seem to be that safe..


They are considered safe because the crime in those cities is heavily concentrated in certain neighbourhoods, while people in the rest of the city live carefree ("out of sight, out of mind").


----------



## bosman

HirakataShi said:


> They are considered safe because the crime in those cities is heavily concentrated in certain neighbourhoods, while people in the rest of the city live carefree ("out of sight, out of mind").


One thing that's obvious is statistics can be skewed dramatically depending on what you're talking about. All of the statistics for homicides in American cities are for strictly within the city limits, whose proportion of the metro area can vary greatly. St. Louis for example has a population of about 325,000 in a metro area of about 2.5 million, which is about 13% of the metro, whereas NYC's city population makes up 40-45% of the metro population. As most people know, most of the homicides in American cities occur within the main city (and mostly in a few troubled neighborhoods), so the homicide rate can vary greatly depending on whether you're considering a small population size like St. Louis vs. NYC. Also, American cities may look worse because most of the suburban areas are pretty safe with few homicides, whereas in Europe for example there's probably more homicides in the poorer suburbs that aren't included in the city statistics. For example, here in Boston (city pop. of approx. 600,000) almost all the metro murders occur here (and mostly in a couple neighborhoods), whereas if you looked at the metro as a whole (over 4 million), you probably would only add a few more murders per year. Therefore, the murder rate for Boston city vs. Boston metro could be much different.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Fede_Milan said:


> What upsets me most, is that some american cities which have traditionally considered "safe" don't really seem to be that safe.
> According to murder rate data provided by FBI for 2005:
> 
> 
> Boston: 12.9 x 100.000
> San Francisco: 12.8 x 100.000
> 
> Los Angeles gets 12.6 x 100.000 (lower than SF, and it seems like they are doing better and beter) and NYC gets 6.6 x 100.000
> 
> I got data on this *Wikipedia Page*. Some could tell that it is not a reliable source.
> However, in the same page you can find a link to the *FBI Site*. I checked out and data shown on Wikipedia is actually the same one provided by FBI.


to update that a bit, Los Angeles is down to about 8 or 9 per 100,000 and SF is going up, unfortunatley. LA as of March 10th, had 61 Murders, down from the 80's last year.


----------



## Ian

Buenos aires (2004): 4,57 x 100.000 hno: it used to be better...


----------



## fooddude

Mikejesmike said:


> What's San Francisco's excuse? If it had NYC's murder rate it would have to have 2,381,144 people to justify 35 murders, or it would have 11 murders instead of 35.
> 
> 122 is actually probably the lowest the city has seen up to april since the early 60's. The murders could go below 500 this year for the first time since 1961 or 1962. If this had been 1990 there would've probably been 694 murders instead of 122. Nothing for the city to be ashamed of, they're whittling down the crime rate every year for the past 13 years. When was the last time crime in NYC has fallen every year for 13 years? Some years murder is up compared to a previous year, but even that up year is still well below the rate from 1969-1995. This is the safest era that many, if not most residents have ever experienced. The city is on track to go from a murder rate this year that will range from 4.8-6 from one that was 30 back in 1990.



My bad....I forgot to take into account the murder per capita/population ratio...SF is pretty bad. Where can I get the info/stats/details for murder in SF. Seems very interesting to me.


----------



## mhays

Poverty, bad childhoods, etc., exist in most countries. The difference is the US allows easy access to guns.


----------



## ManAboutTown

Here in Rochester, NY (pop: 219,773), we had our 17th murder of the year last night; last year we had 49 total (22 per 100,000). We typically compete with Buffalo for the title of "Murder Capital of New York State." They "won" last year, but I think we're back in the lead so far this year.

Like most American cities, we are ridiculously economically-segregated. Our metro area is ~1.1 million and virtually all of the region's poor live within the City of Rochester. There are only a handful of murders a year in our suburbs.


----------



## AM Putra

Surabaya's average is 1 per week.


----------



## HirakataShi

kamloon said:


> how come the murder rate of asian cities can be that low? like Hong Kong's murder rate is just 0.8 out of 100,000, it's amazing low


Everyone has a job.


----------



## Bluewarning

HirakataShi said:


> Everyone has a job.


lol, if only people would do that here. 

Why people cant just work a 9-5 grinder at McDonalds or WalMart to make some extra cash and keep out of trouble is beyond me. Work is work. An honest days pay is better than a life in and out of prison selling crack. Or worse.


----------



## DiggerD21

In 2006 the Hamburg Police registered *117 crimes against life*, of which 74,4% were solved. Hamburg has *1.74 million inhabitants*.

Out of these crimes against life were:
*18 murders* (ca. 1,03 per 100.000 inhabitants)
45 involuntary manslaughter (ca. 2,6 per 100.000 inhabitants)
6 illegal abortions
The other 48 cases are attempts of manslaughter or murder. (ca. 2,75 inhabitants per 100.000 inhabitants)


----------



## Bluewarning

^illegal abortions? Why get it done there illegally?


----------



## DiggerD21

In Germany abortion is only legal when the embryo is not older than 12 weeks or if the pregnancy is threatening the life or health of the woman.


----------



## Mikejesmike

NYC
April 29
2006-167
2007-128

Total crimes
2006-38,513
2007-34,829


----------



## FREKI

Copenhagen is still at 1 - 5 months into the year...


----------



## Kelsen

I dont know exactly but is low.


----------



## techniques1200s

The latest 2 for SF:

-A man was chased and shot to death outside a nightclub in Hunter's Point

-A man was stabbed to death after being robbed of a video game console on Market Street, in the middle of downtown.



fooddude said:


> My bad....I forgot to take into account the murder per capita/population ratio...SF is pretty bad. Where can I get the info/stats/details for murder in SF. Seems very interesting to me.


The SFPD has an interactive "crimemap" on it's website, but it only covers the past 90 days, is slow, and I've found incidents to often be missing. 

Here's a graphic showing homicides and shooting victims for the past couple years though:










and here's an article titled "Bulletproof" about violence in SF:
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/artic...HQP0QGH1.DTL&hw=sf+gun+violence&sn=002&sc=444

And If you want DETAILS...here's my ongoing list of murders, stabbings and shootings that have appeared in the news so far this year (a few were'nt in the news at all, and undoubtedly there are many incidents that I don't know of, that i didn't list):


*2007 murders:*

2 killed in sunnydale projects, within hours of one another (one shot, one stabbed) (Visitacion Valley)

1 shot to death in murder-suicide attempt (the Sunset)

1 shot to death in drive by at 13th and folsom (the Mission)

1 shot to death at 17th and mission (the Mission)

2 shot to death in car,badger street, in front of their children (Mission terrace)

1 woman burned to death near candlestick park (Hunters Point)

1 woman shot to death in murder-suicide, 300 block of Vienna st. (the Excelsior)

2 men shot to death, 400 block of Haight (Lower Haight)

1 man shot to death 1100 block of Eddy st. (Western Addition)

1 woman shot to death 401 Haight St. (Lower Haight)

1 man shot to death 2400 block of eddy (Western Addition)

1 man shot at hayes and baker. He drove to haight and fillmore, and crashed into a bus shelter at the scene of another shooting, that had occured an hour earlier, wounding a man, and was being investigated by police. He died at the hospital. (Western Addition/Lower Haight)

1 woman shot in head while riding bike (Lakeview)

1 man found dead in other man's apartment, page street (the Haight)

1 woman found shot to death in housing complex (Hunters Point)

1 man shot to death in car, another man critically injured, at 3rd and Gilman streets (Hunters Point)

1 man shot to death at Broad Street and Capital Avenue (Lakeview)

1 man shot to death at Grove and Buchanan (Western Addition)

1 man shot to death in housing complex (western addition)

1 man shot to death in home, 17th and Lawton (The Sunset)

1 man stabbed to death in apartment (SOMA)

1 seventeen year-old girl shot in head during drive-by. She was not the target (Hunters Point)

1 transgendered person strangled, Indiana and cesar chavez (Potrero Hill)

1 man run over on sidewalk after argument with motorist (The Mission)

1 woman stabbed to death 600 block of ellsworth (bernal heights)

1 man shot to death while driving, and crashes into home, setting it on fire, 29th Ave. and Santiago (the Sunset)

1 16-year old boy shot to death, in donut shop, by 7 assailants, Golden Gate Avenue and Hyde Street (the Tenderloin)

1 woman bystander shot to death, 4 others wounded during gunbattle, 300 block of ellis (the Tenderloin) 

1 man killed, another injured in vehicular attack, Capitol Ave. and Lobos (Lakeview)

1 man killed when truck is struck by robbery suspect fleeing police, Jersey and Church (Noe Valley)

1 woman found dead in her nail salon, stabbed to death (The Marina)

1 man killed when fleeing felon slams into his car, 3rd and Quesada (Hunters Point)

1 man shot to death by three men after argument, Turk and Hyde (the Tenderloin)

1 man shot to death outisde club (Hunters Point)

1 man Stabbed to death over video game console (Market Street/Downtown/Civic Center)




*Neighborhood Murders:*

--------------------

Visitacion Valley - 2
the Tenderloin - 3
bernal heights - 1
Noe Valley - 1
the Marina - 1
the Sunset - 3
the Mission - 3
Mission terrace - 2
Hunters Point - 5
the Excelsior - 1
Lower Haight - 4
Western Addition - 4
Lakeview - 3
the Haight - 1
SOMA - 1
Potrero Hill - 1
Downtown - 1

---------------------

*Total* - 37

---------------------

*Police shootings/deaths, etc.:*

Man shot to death by police outside pizzeria, after he points a gun at officers (Mission)

Man killed in car crash while fleeing police (Excelsior)

Parolee dies in custody after choking on bag of crack. Witnesses claim police actually beat the man to death... (Lakeview)

Police shoot murder suspect to death, after he attempts to hijack a car and then charges officers while brandishing 2 large knives (SOMA)


*Shootings, Stabbings, etc.:*

4 shot, new years day (early morning) (Potrero Hill)

1 man shot multiple times (tenderloin)

1 man stabbed in burger king (mission)

1 shot after car chase, crash and shooting on Polk street (Russian Hill)

1 man shot in Sunnydale projects (Visitacion Valley)

2 shot (soma)

1 shot (silver terrace)

1 shot (excelsior)

2 shot (inner Richmond)

2 stabbed (Union Square)

1 man shot at west point and middle point roads (Hunters Point)

1 shot in drive by, 1100 block of eddy (Western Addition)

1 shot at Laguna and Turk (Western Addition)

1 man stabbed on market street (Financial District)

2 beat nearly to death with a baseball bat at 24th and South Van Ness (The Mission)

1 shot at Haight and Fillmore (Lower Haight)

1 man shot, 6th and market (Market Street/Downtown/Tenderloin) 

1 thirteen year-old girl shot in back at grove and laguna (western Addition)

1 woman stabbed (Richmond)

1 shot at 19th Ave. and Brotherhood way (Lakeview)

2 shot at geary and 33rd Ave. (Richmond)

1 shot at 500 shields street (Lakeview)

1 shot during robbery, at 19th Avenue and Byxbee Street (Lakeview)

1 shot, 400 block of Alemany Blvd. (Excelsior)

1 shot at 19th Ave. and Blythedale (Lakeview)

1 shot (western addition)

1 shot 6th and Minna (SOMA/Tenderloin/Downtown)

1 woman shot multiple times (Hunters Point)

1 shot 26th and Mission (The Mission)

1 shot (Hunters Point)

1 stabbed in neck, 24th and Shotwell (The Mission)

1 stabbed in bar fight, mission street (The Mission)

2 beat, 1 almost to death, by gang members outside of night club (SoMa)

1 shot during robbery, 6th and Balboa (Richmond)

1 shot multiple times (Vis Valley)

gunfire erupts on Market Street, between 8th and 9th, between two groups in two cars, during broad daylight. (Downtown/Market Street/Civic Center)

shots fired in group of teenagers, at 20th and Shotwell, by John O'Connel High School (the Mission)

2 stabbed, man and woman (treasure island)

1 stabbed by roommate in apartment (North Beach)

5 innocent people shot in gunbattle, 300 block of ellis (tenderloin)

1 man shot, nichols way (hunters point)

1 woman shot, caught between crossfire of two gangs, Jerrold Ave, and Bayshore Blvd. (hunters point)

1 man shot, 18th and San Carlos (the Mission) 

teenager fires through window of business (the mission)

1 man shot, 475 Sunrise Way (visitacion Velley)

1 man beat with baseball bat, robbed, 26th and Noriega (the Sunset)

1 seventeen-year old girl shot, 1100 block of Treat Ave. (the mission)

1 man shot, Golden Gate Ave. and Divisadero (Western Addition)

1 man shot, Hahn street (Visitacion Valley)

1 man beat during robbery at ATM (the Tenderloin)

shots fired from van at white lexus, Eddy and Divisadero (Western Addition)

1 man stabbed (the Mission)

1 man stabbed 11th and Folsom (SoMA)


----------



## LordMandeep

Toronto is at 20 or 21. headed to 60-70...


----------



## Xusein

As of April 14, 2007...

Hartford has had 4 murders since 1/1/07...compared to 7, this time in 2006...a 75% decrease.
There have been 30 shootings, compared to 50 last year, a 40% decrease.

Now that it's May, and the days are getting warmer, crime will go up...but unless something horrible happens, I think there will be a drop this year. 2006 saw the same murder totals as 2005. We've escaped the shoot in crime that other cities have seen, like our neighbor New Haven, which saw a 50% increase of murders in 2006.

Hartford Police releases crime statistics in the middle of the month.


----------



## ranny fash

i think the murder rate in Notts is around 5 or 6 per 100,000. from last time i saw any figures. in certain areas it will be much higher, and if you factor in attempted murders then it's through the roof by European standards, unfortunately. the uk in general has low murder rates, but generally high rates of violent crime and burglary/robbery by most standards. ie - nationwide the attempted murder rates are possibly higher than in many countries. dont quote me on that tho.


----------



## FREKI

Copenhagen itself is still at one.... but the island of Zealand is now at two 


A guy died today ( braindeath ) from a head injury he got after falling flat on his face after being knocked out at a pub brawl in the city of Holbæk ( 60km west of Copenhagen ) friday night...

While his death is an accident I guess it still counts as a murder right? :dunno:


----------



## ORiHS

Manslaughter perhaps.


----------



## PhilippeMtl

Montreal By Arrondissements (Jan 01 to May 06 2007):

--------------------
Ahuntsic-Cartierville: 1
Anjou: 0
Cote-des-Neiges/NDG: 2
Lachine: 1
Lasalle: 2
Le Plateau-Mont-Royal: 0
Le Sud-Ouest:0
L'Île-Bizard/Sainte-Geneviève:0
Mercier-Hochelaga-Maisonneuve:0
Montreal-Est:0
Montréal-Nord:1
Outremont:0
Pierrefonds-Roxboro:0
Rivière des Prairies/Pointe-aux-Trembles: 2
Rosemont-La Petite Patrie: 2
Saint-Laurent:0
Saint-Léonard:1
Verdun:
Ville-Marie:
Villeray-St-Michel-Parc Extension: 3
West-Island: 1

Total Montreal : 16

Suburbs: 
---------------------

Blainville: 1
Brossard: 3 (including a police officer)
Laval: 1
Lorraine: 1

Total Suburbs: 6
---------------
Total Metro: 22


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Here is the Update for Los Angeles as of 5/5/07

126 - 2007
156 - 2006
171 - 2005


----------



## MplsTodd

Through the end of April, the murder rate in Minneapolis was slightly higher than last year:

Murders in Minneapolis (population approximately 385,000, metro approx 3.0 million):

Year-to-Date as of April 2007: 18
Year-to-Date as of April 2006: 17

Annual Totals:
2002: 47
2003: 46
2004: 54
2005: 47
2006: 57

I don't have data for St. Paul or the suburbs, but numbers for St. Paul are typically around 20-25 annually, with very few occurring in the suburbs


----------



## cphdude

Mr_Denmark said:


> Copenhagen itself is still at one.... but the island of Zealand is now at two


Looks like copenhagen is up to two....a women was found dead in her apartment friday. The police are treating it like a homocide and her husband has been arrested...

Murderrate up by a 100 %....scandal....


----------



## sydney_lad

In Sydney for the last few years it's been around 1.0 per 100,000 people.


----------



## FREKI

cphdude said:


> Looks like copenhagen is up to two....a women was found dead in her apartment friday. The police are treating it like a homocide and her husband has been arrested...
> 
> Murderrate up by a 100 %....scandal....


Yeah I just saw it...

A 64 yo lady dead and a 65 yo man arrested - both immigrants - apperently it's the result of an argument ( alcohol :dunno: ) - no weapons seems to be used...

It's not offcially a murder yet - but unless she had a bad fall do to whatever I must admit it looks like it..


----------



## fooddude

I would like to see cities in a ranking order...

not just the number, but number divided by the population so we can see the more comparable murder-pre-capita ratios between cities.


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco's murder rate for 2005 is 12.8 per 100,000, with 96 murders and a population of roughly 750,000.

For 2006 it was 11.3 per 100,000 with 85 murders.



No new murders for SF, but plenty of shootings. The other day, a man was nearly killed when his car was pumped full of bullets in broad daylight, at a freeway offramp downtown, by the bay bridge. Witnesses said a van pulled alongside the victim, who was in a dodge charger. A man jumped out of the van and put at least 20 bullets into the car with a high-powered rifle. He reportedly fired a few times and then stopped, yelling out: "he's still moving!" Before firing at least 15 more rounds. The van sped off, towards downtown, getting away.


----------



## HirakataShi

Mr_Denmark said:


> Yeah I just saw it...
> 
> A 64 yo lady dead and a 65 yo man arrested - both immigrants - apperently it's the result of an argument ( alcohol :dunno: ) - no weapons seems to be used...
> 
> It's not offcially a murder yet - but unless she had a bad fall do to whatever I must admit it looks like it..


Danish approach to murder = Meh, why kill your enemies when you know they'll die from over-indulgence in alcohol anyway?



Note: before anyone gets offended, I'd like to add that this humour!


----------



## FREKI

HirakataShi said:


> Danish approach to murder = Meh, why kill your enemies when you know they'll die from over-indulgence in alcohol anyway?


Pretty much yeah :lol:


----------



## ilcapo

Mr_Denmark said:


> Yeah I just saw it...
> 
> A 64 yo lady dead and a 65 yo man arrested - both immigrants - apperently it's the result of an argument ( alcohol :dunno: ) - no weapons seems to be used...
> 
> It's not offcially a murder yet - but unless she had a bad fall do to whatever I must admit it looks like it..


oMg Thats like sooooo typical immigrants hno:


----------



## ØlandDK

^^
What? :dunno:


----------



## FREKI

^ my question exactly... :?


----------



## LordMandeep

what, white people do that in rural towns all the time in Canada...


----------



## Occit

*In Caracas is around 100 murders by week.*


----------



## FREKI

WTF a man was stabbed to death on Mozart's Square in Copenhagen tonight - winesses report seeing a group of people brawling and a guy in a grey hoody running from the place...

This brings Copenhagen up to 2 official and one still yet to be official to this date


----------



## mhays

Seattle gets around 25 per year. We we in the 60s a decade ago. About six or seven so far this year. Typically 25/580,000. 

That's a little misleading. Jobs, etc., mean the number of people here tends to be higher than the resident population. Same in many central cities.


----------



## cphdude

Mr_Denmark said:


> WTF a man was stabbed to death on Mozart's Square in Copenhagen tonight - winesses report seeing a group of people brawling and a guy in a grey hoody running from the place...
> 
> This brings Copenhagen up to 2 official and one still yet to be official to this date


OMG...What is happening to our fair city.....hno: :cheers: :nuts:


----------



## FREKI

Yeah still under last year's number - but I was hoping we'd stay very low this year...

About the un-official one it's almost certainly a murder - investigators found clear signs of strangulation...


----------



## ilcapo

Oelanddk said:


> ^^
> What? :dunno:


i was being sarcastic.


----------



## Mikejesmike

NYC May 6
2006-176
2007-136


----------



## FREKI

The guy who stabbed another guy on a public square in Copenhagen doing a fight the other day has been now identified - he had been filmed by a near by CCTV camera..

It's the 37yo Turkish citizen Ozay Sef 









He himself is still on the run ( most likley on his way to Turkey ) but he's 42yo friend who was present doing the murder was arrested monday...

A CCTV had cought them running away...


The murder took place after the 3 men had been drinking in an apartment until 1AM - they then went for a walk where two of them got into a fight and the 42yo Jan Søskov was stabbed to death... ( the theory is they went out to buy hash and got into a fight over money and who should pay for it )

Damn drunks! :bash:


----------



## LordMandeep

taller Toronto is at 24 and one is expected to die so 25....


----------



## Mikejesmike

cphdude said:


> I dont know, you also wrote the whole year.... Write the number you calculate with or alse people wont know what you are doing...


Of course I wrote the year, if I had typed

NYC
May 6-176
May 6-136

It wouldn't have made a lick of sense.


----------



## techniques1200s

A 17 year-old boy who was shot in the head on friday has died in the hospital.

Also, a 31 year-old man was shot to death as he sat in his car, last night, and another man was chased by several assailants and then shot through a corner store window. He's in serious condition.

So that makes 41 murders so far this year in San Francisco.


----------



## HirakataShi

It's strange, I always imagined that SF was safer than LA (per capita). Maybe it was 20 years ago? Nowadays, it seems to be the reverse. Where in SF are these crimes concentrated?


----------



## techniques1200s

HirakataShi said:


> It's strange, I always imagined that SF was safer than LA (per capita). Maybe it was 20 years ago? Nowadays, it seems to be the reverse. Where in SF are these crimes concentrated?


Well crime was definitely worse in both cities in the 70's, 80's and early 90's. Then for SF at least, the murder rate went down a lot. From 1996 until 2003, SF had no more than 70 murders a year, sometimes being as low as about 50 a year. Then it started rising again, and now the violent crime rate is at a 10 year high. This happened while the violent crime rate in most other large US cities has been steadily declining. San Francisco has higher murder, robbery, burglary, theft, and auto theft rates than LA. LA has higher rape and assault rates. The 2005 murder rate for SF was around 12.8 per 100,000, whereas for LA it was 12.6.

The areas where most crime occurs in SF are the same as they've been for years. Gang and drug warfare are common in The Mission, Western Addition, Tenderloin, Potrero Hill, The Bayview/Hunters Point, and the southern neighborhoods such as the Excelsior, Lakeview, and Visitacion Valley. All of these neighborhoods are mainly working class, with many people living in poverty, and most have rundown public housing projects (the condition of public housing in SF has been rated among the worst in the country). Lately though, there seems to have been a lot of random violence, and brazen daylight shootouts, etc, many in places that usually don't have that kind of violent crime.

42 murders now, a 19 year-old man was shot to death as he exited a store in the Western Addition. He's the 4th person to be shot to death on that block so far this year.


----------



## joobn

dubai:
7 murders a year


----------



## Nat76

Chicago:

Through April is at 121. Unlike other American cities, this includes more than just standard homicide:

Wreckless/vehicular manslaughter, self-defense, etc.


----------



## sqd

I don't know about the rates for the cities but for the entire country of Vietnam in 2000, the murder rate was 1.08 per 100,000

http://www-rohan.sdsu.edu/faculty/rwinslow/asia_pacific/vietnam.html


----------



## techniques1200s

43 for SF. A car chase ended in a shooting and car crash in the sunset district, killing one and injuring another:


----------



## fooddude

HirakataShi said:


> It's strange, I always imagined that SF was safer than LA (per capita). Maybe it was 20 years ago? Nowadays, it seems to be the reverse. Where in SF are these crimes concentrated?


Me too. SF feels very safe..noone messes or sweats you walking around late at night (knock on wood), unlike LA, Chi, NYC feels much more dangerous walking around at night in the average neighborhood. Im a Socal transplant and been in many situations in LA and SD that were not under my control. Chi and NY too, people mess with you much more (i kinda like it).


----------



## FREKI

cphdude said:


> a women was found dead in her apartment friday. The police are treating it like a homocide and her husband has been arrested...


Great news mate... the investigation is over and the husband has now been aquitted - it turned out only to be a suicide...

So Copenhagen is now "down" to two again! :happy:


----------



## glmike

Currently in Germany in a small city, no murders the last few years. Pop 14.000. Total for Germany is 780 muders with a 82mil population. Makes for 0,95 murder rate per 100.000

Someone mentioned the netherlands as having ony about 150 murders a year, this is sadly not true. It's about 320 per year making for a murder rate of 2,0.

Murder rate in the US is insane, do something about it. Get rid of those 200+ millions of private guns.


----------



## ORiHS

glmike said:


> Someone mentioned the netherlands as having ony about 150 murders a year, this is sadly not true. It's about 320 per year making for a murder rate of 2,0.


WTF?

In 2006 the NL had 159 murders and manslaughters(!).
So yes it is true!


http://www.ad.nl/misdaadmeter/?page=misdrijf


----------



## Coneslammer

I can't find any statistics for Sydney alone but Australia (with a population of 20 million) had 267 murders in 2005 which makes 1.3 per 100,000 people. 

NSW is slightly lower than the national average so I would say that greater Sydney (pop 4.2 million) would have had 45-50 murders.


----------



## Mikejesmike

glmike said:


> Murder rate in the US is insane, do something about it. Get rid of those 200+ millions of private guns.




Another one of those exaggeraters I see.

If the murder rate in the US is insane, then how do you classify the murder rate in South Africa, Colombia,Jamaica,Venezuela,Brazil,Guatamala, and Russia?


----------



## Mikejesmike

NYC may 27

2006-212
2007-176

So far there are 4,090 fewer crimes than last year.


----------



## S.Yorks Capital

The murder rate for my city- Sheffield is 2.5 per 100,000 people.


----------



## FREKI

Mikejesmike said:


> Another one of those exaggeraters I see.
> 
> If the murder rate in the US is insane, then how do you classify the murder rate in South Africa, Colombia,Jamaica,Venezuela,Brazil,Guatamala, and Russia?


Nice just comparing to developing countries... but what about developed ones????

Fact is that the US has around the same numbers of yearly murders as Iraq... and that IS an insane murder rate if you ask me!


The resently publiced "peace index" sums it uppretty well..










The US scores a 96nd place ( out of 121 ) just above Iran...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_depth/6704767.stm

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=480160


----------



## cphdude

Mr_Denmark said:


> Great news mate... the investigation is over and the husband has now been aquitted - it turned out only to be a suicide...
> 
> So Copenhagen is now "down" to two again! :happy:


That is good news....:cheers:


----------



## tablemtn

> Fact is that the US has around the same numbers of yearly murders as Iraq


Nonsense. That would imply a murder rate in Iraq of only about 1,300 people per month - which unfortunately is much too low.



> The resently publiced "peace index" sums it uppretty well..


That 'peace index' was not mainly a crime analysis. It was also based on things like the size of a country's military, and the number of foreign deployments.


----------



## Xusein

Mr_Denmark said:


> Nice just comparing to developing countries... but what about developed ones????


High, but then again, the US has different issues than most developed countries, and is more lax on gun laws, remember. Comparing the US to most developed countries in this respect isn't very fair.



> Fact is that the US has around the same numbers of yearly murders as Iraq... and that IS an insane murder rate if you ask me!


The US has more than 12 times the population of Iraq. In fact...the state of California has more people than Iraq. Unless we had an insanely low murder rate, there would be no way that the US would be much lower in raw numbers. By murder rate, it's obvious that Iraq has a rate several times higher than the US, probably more than twenty times.

I think Iraq surpassed the US long ago in raw murders, thanks to instability. But, again I don't think it's fair to compare, because Iraq is in a state of war, and the US obviously isn't.


----------



## FREKI

rotten777 said:


> High, but then again, the US has different issues than most developed countries, and is more lax on gun laws, remember. Comparing the US to most developed countries in this respect isn't very fair.


Huh... so because they are more laxed on guns it's not fair to compare it to developed countries? 

I'm sorry mate but that's a ridicules excuse... after all guns don't kill people.... people kill people! 

And while we are at it the US is by far the country that spends the most on national security and law enforcement, yet still have ~15000 muders a year..

I doubt there's a country on the planet where you couldn't obtain a gun in under 12 hours ( except for maybe Japan and NK )... there's plenty of hunting rifles and other weapons available in all devoped nations, yet they still don't see a fraction of the muders that the US do ( just look at Canada.. )



rotten777 said:


> The US has more than 12 times the population of Iraq.


True, but Iraq is also a borderline war-zone, with some 15.000+ active insurgents doing their best to bring chaos and instability to the country..



rotten777 said:


> By murder rate, it's obvious that Iraq has a rate several times higher than the US, probably more than twenty times.


Overall yes, but if we zoom down a bit it's not a pretty sight!








http://newsbusters.org/node/9932



rotten777 said:


> I think Iraq surpassed the US long ago in raw murders, thanks to instability. But, again I don't think it's fair to compare, because Iraq is in a state of war, and the US obviously isn't.


Since the war started there have been around 65.000 murders in both Iraq and the US, while there ofcause is a difference in population there certainly also is a difference in conditions.


Anyway, the US certainly isnt the worst place around - but it is not a pretty sight compared to other countries on the same development level as the US..










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Map-world-murder-rate.svg


----------



## Mikejesmike

I've just come back on and yes I compared it to undeveloped countrys. Why not? Murder rate is a murder rate. There are undeveloped country's with a lower rate too.There are developed countrys with a higher rate. What I was pointing out was the US isn't as bad as people who don't live here like to make it out as. The murder rate is under 6, and of course it could be lower, but at the same time it could be 45.

It's like saying a country with an infant mortality of 6 per 1,000 is a 3rd world nation because our country is 4 per 1,000. Well if that makes a nation a 3rd world nation then what does make a country with a rate of 25 per 1,000? A 33rd world nation?

There is a chart above that I would like to draw everyone's attention to-the city chart. Tell me what other nation can have that many cities with a rate of over 20 per and still maintain a national average under 6? Seriously think about it-Does Canada, France, Germany or the UK have a city that has a murder rate about 16 times higher than the national average? What other nation has the murder rate of the US and one city that is 80 per? It's important because it shows that these cities skewer the national rate, all this murder that everyone fears is not spread evenly across the land. It tends to be concentrated in certain areas. If you know what areas to avoid I think you might survive visiting here. Maybe.


----------



## Mikejesmike

Mr_Denmark said:


> Nice just comparing to developing countries... but what about developed ones????
> 
> 
> 
> Save your sarcasm. How does your nation compare to Pakistan?
Click to expand...


----------



## HirakataShi

What? Atlanta 1973? Detroit 1991? NYC 1990? Talk about dated information!
In many of those cities where, in *2007*, you see high numbers of murders like 20 per 100,000 or 80 per 100,000 much of the population has left the city. Detroit for example has seen its population halve. New Orleans has seen its population halve from it pre-Katrina levels, which in turn was half it's 1950 numbers. When all the middle and upper classes leave a city and those who remain are disproportionately unemployed, under-educated poor people, you should not be surprised to see homicide numbers like that. Rotten77 is quite right that the USA has different issues to contend with than other developed countries. If 75% of Copenhague's population moved elsewhere, and those remaining were mostly poor unemployed immigrants you might see similar homicide numbers.


----------



## Justme

HirakataShi said:


> What? Atlanta 1973? Detroit 1991? NYC 1990? Talk about dated information!
> In many of those cities where, in *2007*, you see high numbers of murders like 20 per 100,000 or 80 per 100,000 much of the population has left the city. Detroit for example has seen its population halve. New Orleans has seen its population halve from it pre-Katrina levels, which in turn was half it's 1950 numbers. When all the middle and upper classes leave a city and those who remain are disproportionately unemployed, under-educated poor people, you should not be surprised to see homicide numbers like that.* Rotten77 is quite right that the USA has different issues to contend with than other developed countries. If 75% of Copenhague's population moved elsewhere, and those remaining were mostly poor unemployed immigrants you might see similar homicide numbers*.


It's an interesting theory, but I don't know how well it may stand up in peer review.

From my understanding the Detroit population loss is due to people moving out of the city into the surrounding metropolitan area. This is not exactly an unusal scenario across the world, however, in many other countries this has not resulted in such high murder rates in the city itself. Here are some examples that come to my head.

Liverpool, UK: Like Detroit, Liverpool lost 50% of it's population to the wider metropolitan area since the 1930's. from 855,000 to 439,000. This did leave the city core quite depressed and poor, yet it's murder rate is around 2.13 per 100,000 (they had 10 murders in 2005)


Then again...
Glasgow, Scotland: Peaked at around 1.3million in the 1960's and now down to 570,000 as people moved out to the surrounding urban and metropolitan area's. This is nearly a 60% drop. The murder rate is high however, the highest in Europe from many reports (though we all know to take them with a grain of salt). At approx 5.5 per 100,000 this is much higher than London say with 2.12 per 100,000 (probably not the year of the terrorist attacks), or nearby Edinburgh with 1.5 per 100,000. (keep in mind that this is the city only, and the urban area has a rate of 3.2 per 100,000 (which can be compared to the U.S. metro list a couple of pages back)

So, whether a large drop in population is the cause, I don't know, but from these two examples it clearly shows that it doesn't have to be.

By the way, Copenhagen had a 40% drop in population since the 1950's (although it's rising again now from it's low in the early 90's) and during that lowest period in the early 90's, the murder rate was 1.6%


----------



## FREKI

Mikejesmike said:


> Mr_Denmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice just comparing to developing countries... but what about developed ones????
> 
> 
> 
> Save your sarcasm. How does your nation compare to Pakistan?
Click to expand...

Huh, I'm not sure you read my post right...

And Pakistan's rate is unknown since they don't report it... so it's pretty hard..


But since you ask...

Denmark 2006: 29 murder and a population of 5.4mil - That's 0.5 per 100.000


Copenhagen 2006: 12 murders and a population of 1.8 mil - That's 0,66 per 100.000



The closest thing to a Pakistani ones is based on the only number I could find:



> _the number of murders in Pakistan has gone up to around 85,000 in the last two decades compared to just over 61,000 in the previous twenty years
> http://www.dawn.com/weekly/mazdak/20020810.htm_


So 85.000 murders and 168.800.000 people - this should be around a whooping: 51 per 100.000 - but is ofcause not official or anything ( no wonder they don't report it if even remotely true! )


----------



## HirakataShi

Justme said:


> From my understanding the Detroit population loss is due to people moving out of the city into the surrounding metropolitan area. This is not exactly an unusal scenario across the world, however, in many other countries this has not resulted in such high murder rates in the city itself. Here are some examples that come to my head.
> 
> Liverpool, UK: Like Detroit, Liverpool lost 50% of it's population to the wider metropolitan area since the 1930's. from 855,000 to 439,000. This did leave the city core quite depressed and poor, yet it's murder rate is around 2.13 per 100,000 (they had 10 murders in 2005)
> 
> 
> Then again...
> Glasgow, Scotland: Peaked at around 1.3million in the 1960's and now down to 570,000 as people moved out to the surrounding urban and metropolitan area's. This is nearly a 60% drop. The murder rate is high however, the highest in Europe from many reports (though we all know to take them with a grain of salt). At approx 5.5 per 100,000 this is much higher than London say with 2.12 per 100,000 (probably not the year of the terrorist attacks), or nearby Edinburgh with 1.5 per 100,000. (keep in mind that this is the city only, and the urban area has a rate of 3.2 per 100,000 (which can be compared to the U.S. metro list a couple of pages back)
> 
> So, whether a large drop in population is the cause, I don't know, but from these two examples it clearly shows that it doesn't have to be.
> 
> By the way, Copenhagen had a 40% drop in population since the 1950's (although it's rising again now from it's low in the early 90's) and during that lowest period in the early 90's, the murder rate was 1.6%


Great, we have some other cities from which to make comparisons. Now, when the population of Glasgow and Liverpool and Copenhagen moved out to the suburbs, did all the businesses pack up and move out too? Keep in mind that the city of Detroit has *no major retail outlets* within its vicinity.
This is a Detroit tourism promotion site:
http://www.visitdetroit.com/thingstodo/itinerariesandexcursions/shopping/
Notice how all the malls they are talking about are in neighbouring cities and not the city of Detroit?


----------



## Mikejesmike

Mr_Denmark said:


> Huh, I'm not sure you read my post right...
> 
> And Pakistan's rate is unknown since they don't report it... so it's pretty hard..
> 
> 
> But since you ask...
> 
> Denmark 2006: 29 murder and a population of 5.4mil - That's 0.5 per 100.000
> 
> 
> Copenhagen 2006: 12 murders and a population of 1.8 mil - That's 0,66 per 100.000
> 
> 
> 
> The closest thing to a Pakistani ones is based on the only number I could find:
> 
> 
> 
> So 85.000 murders and 168.800.000 people - this should be around a whooping: 51 per 100.000 - but is ofcause not official or anything ( no wonder they don't report it if even remotely true! )


Sorry if I misread it, Pakistan was rated at 0.05.


----------



## FREKI

Mikejesmike said:


> Sorry if I misread it, Pakistan was rated at 0.05.


0.05 :lol:


----------



## Xusein

Mr_Denmark said:


> Huh... so because they are more laxed on guns it's not fair to compare it to developed countries?
> 
> I'm sorry mate but that's a ridicules excuse... after all guns don't kill people.... people kill people!


The gun laws do help. Guns aren't seen in the same way as in Europe. It's seen as protection from problems, whatever that means. 

And it's still not fair to compare, because the US has dealt with problems (racial and residential segregation) that many other developed countries have not dealt with until recently. Has Denmark ever dealt with issues like this? What's the point in comparing the two?



> And while we are at it the US is by far the country that spends the most on national security and law enforcement, yet still have ~15000 muders a year..


A lot of the recent spikes in crime have happened because many cities and states lost funding from the federal government. 



> http://newsbusters.org/node/9932


Most of those cities have seen their levels decline incredibly since then. Besides, in the majority of those areas, most people live in the much safer suburbs. New York, for example, has seen an extreme decline since that 1990 graph, when the Crack epidemic was at it's high.

In Washington DC and Atlanta, about 9/10 of the metro population in safe suburban areas, yet these factors are ignored when concerning the high (but fast declining) crime rates of these cities. Places like Gary and East St. Louis are horrible yes, but they both are relatively insignificant when looking at a metro population. 

I live in a place where the poor and disadvantaged are cramped into a 45 sq km city, but the rest of the metro area (which is pretty big in land area) is very safe. Should I look at one little place, or the whole thing? 




> Since the war started there have been around 65.000 murders in both Iraq and the US, while there ofcause is a difference in population there certainly also is a difference in conditions.


It is _defintely_ higher than 65k in Iraq.


----------



## Xusein

Justme said:


> It's an interesting theory, but I don't know how well it may stand up in peer review.
> 
> From my understanding the Detroit population loss is due to people moving out of the city into the surrounding metropolitan area. This is not exactly an unusal scenario across the world, however, in many other countries this has not resulted in such high murder rates in the city itself. Here are some examples that come to my head.


The population loss was a factor, but not the reason.

The vast majority of the people who left were the middle and upper classes. What was a city of 1.8 million with a broad spectrum of income level turned into a city with less than a million with a very large part of the population in poverty. Chances are, the poor are more likely to make crimes, so it makes sense why Detroit turned out to be what it is now.

The de-facto racial segregation of Detroit (and other American cities, it's not a Detroit problem only) made the African American population stuck in the lower rungs of society. When the White people left the city, there was only a very disadvantaged population that didn't have much of a middle class because they weren't allowed to be.


----------



## Justme

rotten777 said:


> And it's still not fair to compare, because the US has dealt with problems (racial and residential segregation) that many other developed countries have not dealt with until recently. Has Denmark ever dealt with issues like this? What's the point in comparing the two?


No, we can't deny a comparison because of different historical circumstances. Not in the slightest.

Imagine a pair twins. One grew up, went to University and became a successful lawyer. The other developed a cocaine and heavy alcohol addiction at a young age and ended up homeless. We cannot then not compare the outcome of their lives simply because they took different paths.

The fact is, Detroit and it's people made some seriously bad decisions along the way which resulted in the city we have today. If they make some right moves, things may (and probably will improve). But we cannot say that whatever decisions were made defeats any possible comparison.


----------



## ilcapo

rotten777 said:


> I live in a place where the poor and disadvantaged are cramped into a 45 sq km city, but the rest of the metro area (which is pretty big in land area) is very safe. Should I look at one little place, or the whole thing?


The problems of the poor should be your problems too, since you live in the same city.


----------



## Mikejesmike

Mr_Denmark said:


> 0.05 :lol:


Hey if you're going to use wikipedia..........


----------



## Xusein

Justme said:


> No, we can't deny a comparison because of different historical circumstances. Not in the slightest.
> 
> Imagine a pair twins. One grew up, went to University and became a successful lawyer. The other developed a cocaine and heavy alcohol addiction at a young age and ended up homeless. We cannot then not compare the outcome of their lives simply because they took different paths.
> 
> The fact is, Detroit and it's people made some seriously bad decisions along the way which resulted in the city we have today. If they make some right moves, things may (and probably will improve). But we cannot say that whatever decisions were made defeats any possible comparison.


Well, I won't disagree with you here, but I have some comments.

There are few world comparisons to Detroit on this respect. If there is, please tell. But I can't find much cities in developed countries that rose up so fast, and fell from grace just as fast. Again, when only comparing to developed countries, there aren't much comparisons.

The only city outside the US that I could compare it in the comparison that you gave above (the twins) is Toronto, only around 350km to the northeast of Detroit. Both cities originally developed around the same time, but Toronto never went down the path Detroit did. On the contrary, the city is better than it ever was back then. Comparing the two is like oil and water, although they are so close geographically.




> The problems of the poor should be your problems too, since you live in the same city.


They _are_ my problems, and have been for as long as I lived here...


----------



## tablemtn

Here's an interactive map of all 162 murders in New Orleans from 2006.


----------



## FREKI

rotten777 said:


> And it's still not fair to compare, because the US has dealt with problems (racial and residential segregation) that many other developed countries have not dealt with until recently.


Dude, every country has it's past.. that's not an excuse for today though...




rotten777 said:


> Has Denmark ever dealt with issues like this? What's the point in comparing the two?


Denmark have delt with plenty.. and still do... if curious look up stuff like Sleswig or Holstein... or Greenland and Scania for that matter...

We as a nation have been in more wars than the US.. and unfortuantly had our part of the disgusting slave-buisness back in the colonial days ( India, Africa, heck even the now US owned Virgin Islands )...

Luckily it was outlawed by the Goverment in 1792 ( and was never legal in the mainland itself )





rotten777 said:


> A lot of the recent spikes in crime have happened because many cities and states lost funding from the federal government.


Then you will agree that it's partially self-caused then... and therefore also preventable with the prober legal actions and funding.. and hence why the US indeed are comparible with every other nation developed or developing...



rotten777 said:


> It is _defintely_ higher than 65k in Iraq.


Acording to: Iraqi Body Count 

Minimum: 64.776 
Maximum: 70.934 

http://www.iraqbodycount.org/


----------



## HirakataShi

How does states losing federal funding cause crime to increase? There are conditions in these neigbourhoods that cause crime to flourish with or without federal funding. Furthermore, in the largest cities - Chicago, NYC and LA - the crime rate continues to decline. Much of the recent increase in crime has occurred in smaller and medium sized US cities. And as local authorities have noted, the increase isn't even related to drugs or organised crime. In many cases people are being shot over silly little things like looking at someone the wrong way.


----------



## staff

HirakataShi said:


> In many cases people are being shot over silly little things like looking at someone the wrong way.


Exactly. That doesn't happen in other parts of the developed world. That's the problem with the US.


----------



## FREKI

Yeah, Copenhagen is at 3 now... the lady mentioned above turned out to be a prostitute and the man held for the murder has confessed to her being dead when he left her - but has still not confessed the murder itself...


So 3 it is - 50% less than last year at this time of year..


----------



## techniques1200s

3 people stabbed to death in SF yesterday. Up we go, to 45 murders!


----------



## fooddude

techniques1200s said:


> 3 people stabbed to death in SF yesterday. Up we go, to 45 murders!



Lol, u make SF sound really dangerous. j/k

I was just talking to some "thugs" on the 38 bus going home from the gym last night, and they were showing me some cell-phone videos of them shooting guns around SF. They were friendly though, lol.


----------



## krull

*7 dead in 24 hours in rash of shootings around NYC*


NEW YORK (AP) -- A rash of shootings within a 24-hour period left seven people dead throughout the city, defying a double-digit decline in homicides so far this year.

The worst violence erupted shortly before midnight on Wednesday in Brooklyn, where three men were gunned down while gathered on a stoop, police said. The dead were identified as Michael Robinson, 21, Brandon Graves, 16, and Delroy Gumbs, 18, all of Brooklyn.

As the police searched for suspects on Thursday, the victims' families expressed shock over the slayings.

"Oh my god, I don't know how I'm going to deal with this," said Donna Robinson, mother of one victim.

At about 4 a.m. Thursday, another shooting in Harlem claimed the lives of two men, ages 18 and 28, in what investigators said was a possible dispute over drugs.

Crack cocaine and a handgun were discovered on the body of the 18-year-old, police said. There were no arrests.

In a third incident in Brooklyn, police responding to a 911 call at about 7:30 p.m. Wednesday discovered the bodies of a man and a woman in a bed in an apartment in an apparent murder-suicide. Investigators believe the man shot the woman in the head before shooting himself in the mouth; a gun was found in his right hand.

In the latest official crime statistics through Sunday, homicides were down 15.1 percent over the same period last year, 191 from 225. Overall serious crime was down eight percent.


Copyright 2007 NYP Holdings, Inc.


----------



## Chicagoago

Interesting statistics on homicides I found for Chicago. This helps explains why the culture here says it's basically "ok" that we have such a high murder rate. Most murders in the city are tucked away on page 4 or 5 of the paper, and just mentioned in passing on the news:

Chicago is basically 33% black, 33% white, and 33% hispanic (not exactly, but surprisingly close).

You would think the homicides would be those %'s too if things were all equal.

Murders in Chicago by race:

White: 6.5%
Hispanic 20%
Black 73.5%

The murderers were:

White: 5.2%
Hispanic: 18.4%
Black: 75.4%


Those are incredible statistics. Murder is looked at as not a huge problem in Chicago because it affects "them" and not "us".

I wish people would realize this more and try to attack the root of the problem, and not just the results...


----------



## krull

:no: Now that is getting warmer in NYC, murders are starting to rise... Some of the latest killings yesterday...


*TRIO SHOT DEAD IN B'KLYN*


By LARRY CELONA and ERIKA MARTINEZ

June 8, 2007 -- A Brooklyn gunman ended the lives of three young men early yesterday with a handful of .45-caliber shots.

Brandon Graves, 16, Delroy Gumbs, 18, and Michael Robinson, 21, were sitting on the stoop of 40 Lott Ave. in Brownsville at about midnight when the killer approached, fired four or five shots, and ran off, cops said.

Robinson and Graves collapsed on top of one another. Gumbs was able to walk five yards before falling.

Cops cited robbery as a possible motive. Robinson's mom suspects something else.

"They mistook him for [another boy]," said an anguished Donna Robinson, 38. "Michael was a good boy."

She said she was shaken from sleep by the shots, followed by screams she didn't want to hear.

"Next, I heard they were yelling up to my window, 'It's Michael! It's Michael!' "

The mother of Graves was also inconsolable.

"He was just an angel on Earth," said Karen Dial, eyes red from a river of tears. "He never mixed with no bad company."

But cops noted that Robinson was convicted in 2006 of criminal sale of a controlled substance and that Gumbs was charged in March 2006 with criminal possession of stolen property and unauthorized use of a vehicle, but pleaded guilty to disorderly conduct.


-----------------------


*MIDGET MURDER
DIMINUTIVE DEALER AND FRIEND GUNNED DOWN*


By JOHN DOYLE, ERIKA MARTINEZ and TODD VENEZIA

June 8, 2007 -- The short, troubled life of a drug-dealing Harlem midget came to a violent end yesterday when he was gunned down while guzzling beer and shooting dice outside a housing project.

Cops found a huge .380-caliber pistol in the waistband of little person Joshua Agard, 18, along with 15 vials of crack that he was peddling while hanging out in a courtyard with pal Manuel Zabater, who was also killed in the attack.

"He was just so big. So [I thought], how much could he get into?" said distraught neighbor Debra Daniels, 61. "He was a good person. I loved him."

Though Agard was just 3 feet tall, he had a police record a mile long. So far this year, he had been busted twice, once on assault charges for throwing a bottle at a man's head and once for trespassing when he was caught inside 425 E. 105th St. He also had two other arrests, cops said.

The final, fatal trouble for Agard came at about 4:30 a.m. yesterday while he and Zabater, beers in hand, were in the courtyard of the East River Houses project on East 105th Street.

According to cops, three or four black males approached and, without saying a word, blasted Agard several times.

Witnesses told The Post that the project grounds were clear of the usual cast of thugs at the time of the shooting, indicating that many knew the hit would be going down.

As rounds tore through the tiny target's head and torso, Zabater committed an act of bravery when he rushed to his friend's side and tried to pull him to cover, witnesses said. That's when Zabater - who was on parole for drugs - was hit twice in the torso.

The gunmen fled and were still at large yesterday. Both victims were taken to local hospitals, where they died.

The bloody end for Agard came after a life in which he struggled to overcome the deaths of his parents, and his size, which sometimes made him the object of mockery.

"When people would taunt him, he would say, 'I'm a midget, I don't want to be called a dwarf,' " said one pal. "He did everything normal. He played ball, everything. Everybody knew him. He's a loving person."

Things weren't always so bad for Agard. When he was 9 years old he appeared in a performance of "A Christmas Carol" put on by Harlem's The Play's The Thing Theatre Company. Fittingly, he played Tiny Tim.


----------------------------


*‘MOB WAR’ FEAR AFTER B’KLYN HIT
SLAY IN HOME FOLLOWS WISEGUY SHOOTING*


By MURRAY WEISS, LARRY CELONA and PATRICK GALLAHUE

June 8, 2007 -- A member of the Genovese crime family was found slain execution-style in his Brooklyn home yesterday - only two days after a Gambino capo's son narrowly escaped an attempt on his life - in what law-enforcement sources say could be the beginning of a mob war.

The body of Rudolph "Rudy Cueball" Izzi, 74, was found face down on his bed in his Bensonhurst home. He had been shot in the back of the head.
Police sources said two men had come to his Shore Parkway house the night before, forced their way in after he answered the door and took him upstairs for the assassination.

On Tuesday, Robert DeCicco, a 56-year-old associate of the Gambino family, was shot three times in the arm, with another bullet grazing his head, as he sat in his car on Bath and 17th avenues in Bath Beach, about a mile away from Izzi's killing.

Sources feared the two attacks could be related, and the beginning of an all-out war.

"This has to be connected. Nothing's happened here in a long time and now, back-to-back shootings right near each other," said one law-enforcement source who specializes in organized crime.

"Is it retaliation for DeCicco? You hit one of ours, we hit one of yours," he speculated. "It can't stop here. Especially if someone did this without permission."

Investigators also mused that whoever staged the execution could be using the DeCicco incident as a red herring, exploiting it to whack Izzi for an unconnected reason that everyone would overlook.

Izzi was a reputed bookmaker and loan shark who ran a gambling parlor in Bensonhurst, police sources said.

DeCicco is known to have a gambling problem, which is a "drain" on his family, and several gambling arrests, law-enforcement sources said.

Despite being referred to as a "made man" by law-enforcement sources, Izzi had only one arrest - a bizarre April 2001 incident in which cops found a pipe bomb in his home after responding to calls of shots fired.

Police sources said someone had taken shots at Izzi from outside of the house, but at the time, he told investigators he had chased off an intruder and the assailant's gun had gone off in the struggle.

Cops didn't buy the story and said he may have been the target of an assassination attempt.

When they found the pipe bomb in his garage, they charged him with criminal possession of a weapon. He received a conditional discharge after taking a plea.

Yesterday, Izzi's neighborhood was swarming with cops and FBI agents.

Neighbors said Izzi was last seen on Wednesday night, sweeping outside of his house, enjoying the warm night.

It was unclear exactly when his executioners paid their visit.

"I heard some sounds, but I didn't know what happened," said neighbor Kit Lai, 27, who noticed the disturbance around 10 p.m. Wednesday.

"Something like gunshots, but not very loud, I think it was around three [shots]."

Lai pointed out that Izzi generally kept to himself and that it is an otherwise quiet community.

"This is a very dead neighborhood," she said.



-------------------------------


Source: http://www.nypost.com/news/news.htm


----------



## krull

Some concern citizens fighting back the drug dealers...


*NEIGHBORS FIGHT GANGS*


By PATRICK GALLAHUE

June 8, 2007 -- A group of good citizens in Brooklyn helped clear their streets of five gangs that sold crack, cocaine and marijuana after complaints at a community meeting launched a sweeping investigation.

The Crown Heights activists said dealers worked out on the street, using dice games as fronts and coded shouts to draw customers.

Armed with information from the community, investigators infiltrated the gangs with undercover cops.

Authorities raided 10 Crown Heights apartments and seized 600 grams of cocaine, six pounds of marijuana and three firearms.

Eleven people were hit with charges ranging from drug sales to conspiracy. The suspects include one woman, Indiana Weller, 44.


Copyright 2007 NYP Holdings, Inc.


----------



## LordMandeep

Toronto is either at 29 or 30.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

not a good week in NYC, I didn't realize that the Mob's were still that active in NY. So is Brooklyn the Borough with the most Murders?


----------



## BoulderGrad

This website has great info on crime rates of American cities:
http://www.city-data.com/

They list an overall crime index (# of crimes /100,000 people) for each city, and also show data from the last 5 years.

Some interesting things I've noticed: While Seattle has one of the lowest murder rates in the country: 4.4/100,000, and DC has one of the highest: 34.1/100,000, both cities have very similar overall crime indexes: 595 for Seattle, 611 for DC (325 is average for US, the higher the index, the more crime). So in other words, DC you'll get shot, Seattle, you'll just get your car stolen.

That also bucks the idea that the more minorities there are in the city, the higher the crime (Seattle is 68% white, vs DC being 60% black).


----------



## HirakataShi

A high percentage of blacks and hispanics in a city does not automatically lead to a high crime rate.

*Hampton, VA*

# White Non-Hispanic (48.5%)
# Black (44.7%)
# Hispanic (2.8%)

Homicides: 7.5 per 100,000
Crime Index: 293.2 (US Average 325.2)

*Alexandria, VA*

# White Non-Hispanic (53.7%)
# Black (22.5%)
# Hispanic (14.7%)
# Other race (7.4%)

Homicide: 2.3 per 100,000
Crime Index: 218.1 per 100,000


----------



## techniques1200s

No more murders in SF, but here's the latest shooting:



> SF: SATURDAY NIGHT HUNTERS POINT SHOOTING INJURES ONE CRITICALLY
> 06/10/07 12:55 PDT
> 
> SAN FRANCISCO (BCN)
> 
> Police are searching for suspects today after one person was shot in the head at West Point Road at Middle Point Road in San Francisco's Hunters Point District.
> 
> According to a San Francisco Police officer, the shooting occurred at around 10:15 on Saturday night. The injured person was taken to the hospital and remains in critical condition.


West Point and Middle Point road...a lot of people have died there.

Let's see, in the past week...4 people stabbed to death, and one shot to death. There were also a few shootings in the Tenderloin, SoMa, and Downtown


----------



## Mikejesmike

BoulderGrad said:


> That also bucks the idea that the more minorities there are in the city, the higher the crime (Seattle is 68% white, vs DC being 60% black).


Crime can be anything from dropping a candy wrapper to mugging an old lady. In DC you are about twice as likely to be a victim of a violent crime.

DC----1,402 per 100,000
Seattle-716 per 100,000


----------



## krull

*New model police
Why crime continues to fall in America's biggest cities even as it rises elsewhere*












Jun 7th 2007 | LOS ANGELES AND NEW YORK
From The Economist print edition

WILLIAM BRATTON, the chief of the Los Angeles Police Department (LAPD), likes to say that “cops count”. They certainly seem to count when Mr Bratton is in charge of them. New York's crime rate withered when he ran its police force in the mid-1990s, and Los Angeles has become more law-abiding ever since he arrived in 2002. Burglaries are down by a fifth, murders by a third and serious assaults by more than half. The setting for innumerable hard-boiled detective novels and violent television dramas is now safer than Salt Lake City in Utah.

Yet Los Angeles's good fortune is not replicated everywhere. Compared to ten years ago, when crime was in remission across America, the current diagnosis is complex and worrying. Figures released this week by the FBI show that, while property crimes continue to fall, the number of violent crimes has begun to drift upwards. In some places it has soared. Oakland, in northern California, had 145 murders last year—more than half again as many as in 2005. No fewer than 406 people died in Philadelphia, putting the murder rate back where it had been in the bad old days of the early 1990s.

The most consistent and striking trend of the past few years is a benign one. *America's three biggest cities are becoming safer. Robberies in Chicago, Los Angeles and New York have tumbled in the past few years, defying the national trend (see chart). Indeed, the big cities are now holding down increases in overall crime rates. Between 2000 and 2006, for example, the number of murders in America went up by 7%. Were it not for Chicago, Los Angeles and New York, all of which notched many fewer, the increase would have been 11%.*

This is especially surprising given the big cities' recent woes. Thanks to a cut in starting salaries and poaching by suburban forces, New York's police department has lost more than 4,000 officers since 2000. Chicago and Los Angeles also have fewer cops than they did in the late 1990s—and the latter has more people. The LAPD labours under a court decree, imposed in 2001 following revelations of corruption and brutality, which forces it to spend precious time and money scrutinising itself.

The three police forces, though, look increasingly alike when it comes to methods of tackling crime. The new model was pioneered in New York. In the mid-1990s it began to map crimes, allocate officers accordingly (a strategy known as “putting cops on the dots”) and hold local commanders accountable for crime on their turf. Since 2002 it has flooded high-crime areas with newly qualified officers. The cops' methods are sometimes crude—police stops in New York have increased five-fold in the past five years—but highly effective. Crime tends to go down by about a third in the flooded areas, which has a disproportionate impact on the overall tally.

In the past few years Chicago and Los Angeles have adopted similar methods: although, having fewer officers, they are less extravagant with them. The Los Angeles police targeted just five hot spots last year. But both cities have put local commanders in charge of cutting crime on their patches. And, like New York, they are moving beyond putting cops on the dots. They now try to anticipate where crimes will occur based on gang intelligence.

Wesley Skogan, a criminologist at Northwestern University, reckons such methods are the most likely cause of the continued drop in big-city crime. He has diligently tested most of the explanations proffered for Chicago's falling crime rate and has been able to rubbish most of them. Locking lots of people up, for example, may well have helped cut crime a decade ago. But it can't account for the trend of the past few years: the number of Chicagoans behind bars has declined since 1999. The police simply seem to be doing a better job of deterring lawlessness.

The big cities' methods may sound obvious, yet they are surprisingly rare. Many police forces are not divided into neighbourhood units. Oakland's struggling force, for example, is organised into three daily shifts, or “watches”, which makes it hard to hold anybody accountable for steadily rising crime in a district. Even when smaller police forces track emerging hot spots, they often fail to move quickly enough to cool them down.

There is, however, a limit to what even the best police forces can do. Outside New York, in particular, the thin blue line can be very thin indeed. Los Angeles, a city of 3.8m people, tends to have about 500 officers on general patrol at any time. However shrewdly the cops are deployed, they might not have cut crime so dramatically if social trends had not also been moving in the right direction.

The most obvious change is that, thanks in part to high property prices, *all three cities are shedding young people. Together they lost more than 200,000 15-to 24-year-olds between 2000 and 2005. That bodes ill for their creativity and future competitiveness, but it is good news for the police. Young people are not just more likely to commit crimes. Thanks to their habit of walking around at night and their taste for portable electronic gizmos, they are also more likely to become its targets.*

*Another change is that poor Americans have been displaced by poor immigrants—who, as studies have repeatedly shown, are much better behaved than natives of similar means. This trend is symbolised by the disappearance of blacks. Roughly half of America's murder victims and about the same proportion of suspected murderers are black. In five years America's three biggest cities lost almost a tenth of their black residents, while elsewhere in America their numbers held steady.*

None of which detracts from the achievement of America's biggest police forces. After all, they managed to cut crime when several trends, from the growing availability of crack cocaine to the continued breakdown of poor families, were against them. It is nice to have some help, but cops do count.














Copyright © The Economist Newspaper Limited 2007


----------



## MasonsInquiries

hmmmm, baltimore's murder rate? that's too much thinking.


----------



## techniques1200s

Well the guy shot in the head on Saturday has died. Number 46...

Also, a teenage boy was shot in an upscale neighborhood the other night. He was hanging out with some friends, when another group of teenagers approached, and robbed him, taking his wallet and cellphone. He said something to them afterwards, and one of them pulled out a revolver and shot him in the stomach.

Oh yeah, and a bunch of people got into a gunbattle at a bar as well. One person was shot in the foot. 6 people were arrested, and 7 guns were confiscated: 6 handguns, and one rifle.


----------



## tablemtn

San Francisco has a terrible "clearance rate" for murder - if you kill someone in SF, you are much more likely to get away with it than in other major cities. I'm not sure if that comes from incompetent policing, or overly-restrictive policies from a mayor's office paralyzed by fear of bad publicity from robust policing.

Perhaps a combination of both.


----------



## techniques1200s

^I remember reading that SF's clearance rate for homicides was only around 30 percent, making it the absolute lowest among any large city in the US. The reason for this is probably a combination of too many restrictions on police, a very lax DA, and the universal problem of witnesses refusing to co-operate with authorities for fear of retaliation by the criminals.

It saddens me when I see the statistics for many non-US cities in developed countries, and see how most of their murders are solved. In SF as well as the rest of the US, this is not the case at all.


----------



## techniques1200s

8 people shot, and 1 stabbed in 24 hours for San Francisco. At least 1 is in critical condition.

7 people were shot, on the same exact spot within 12 hours of each other in the Western Addition. 3 men were walking in front of some housing projects when seven other men approached and opened fire on them. All 3 men were hit, and another innocent man across the street got hit by a stray bullet. Then, 12 hours later, 3 teenage boys were shot by a gunman just 5 yards away from the previous shooting. 

Also yesterday, a man was stabbed with an icepick, in the Mission. His assailants then tried to run him over with their car as he ran. Then they got out and stabbed him again.

5 hours later, and one block away from that stabbing, another man was approached and shot several times by a gunman.

And another shooting a couple days ago took place in a park right behind my girlfriends house. A man was playing soccer when another man approached and shot him 3 times.


----------



## Qaabus

Murders per year in the Netherlands









Murders per 100k inhabitants in the four biggest municipalities.









Murders by day of the week and part of the day. Average 1996-2006









Murders per 100k inhabitants by age. Average 1996-2006


----------



## Insomniac

Birmingham has moved from #3 to #4 in the country in its murder rate (whoop dee do), just ahead of Baltimore (or is that right behind them?) and coming in right behind Flint, MI.


Here's some more info -

Top Murder Rates, 2006


Rank City Per 1,000 residents


1 Gary, IN 48.3
2 Detroit, MI 47.1
3 Flint, MI 46.5
*4 Birmingham, AL 44.5*
5 Baltimore, MD 43.3
6 Richmond, CA 40.7
7 Richmond, VA 38.8
8 New Orleans, LA 37.6
9 Newark, NJ 37.4
10 St. Louis, MO 37.2



Top Violent Crime Rates, 2006


Rank City Per 1,000 residents

1 Flint, MI 26.0
2 St. Louis, MO 24.8
3 Detroit, MI 24.2
4 Memphis, TN 19.9
5 Orlando, FL 19.8
6 Oakland, CA 19.0
7 Miami Gardens, FL 18.5
8 Little Rock, AR 17.8
9 Baltimore, MD 17.0
10 Philadelphia, PA 15.6
*22 Birmingham, AL 13.6*


Source: FBI



********


Personally I'm frustrated with the crime situation in the city. I guess being in Huntsville for school I've kind of forgotten how violent the city is, but now that I'm back home and it's hot outside, I can't forget it (this is one reason why I really do enjoy the wintertime, there's less killing. Summertime is like a wild wild west shootout here in Birmingham). Crime actually is down in the city compared to the same time last year, but it's still pretty high (the city just recorded its 33rd homicide of the year, keep in mind we only have 225,000 residents).



Last year we had 109 homicides. At the current pace we'll only record 73 homicides by the end of the year, but again that's still high. A lot of people think gangbanging is dead and that that was a thing that died out with the 80s and 90s. Not here.


And I can also tell you from personally knowing people who've been on both sides of the trigger in Birmingham - not all killings in the city are drug related or gang related. Some of it is ignorant ass *****s doing stupid shit. The kind of stuff that will get you killed. Many cities are this way. In many inner city neighborhoods, people simply have short tempers. Period. So with that in mind, you would think that people would want to antagonize people less. Not so. If anything people try other people more in the hood, and this leads to more killings.


A guy that I used to play high school basketball with was convicted of murder about a month ago. I don't know the exact details, but I do know that somebody told him they were going to kill his grandmother. My old teammate went down the street to his house, went back to the other guy's house and shot him three times in the face on his front porch, in front of his kids and his mother. He was caught within thirty minutes, because dude just went back to his house, sat in the living room and had a drink. He didn't even try to run.


This may sound ridiculous but perhaps some of you would be surprised at how callous people are in the city, and how much people really don't give a **** about taking your life, which is why I say people need to try to just be cool, **** being hard, don't be a punk but at the same time, don't try to be a tough guy and talk shit. Talking shit has got countless *****s killed. Not hurt. Killed. The shit ain't worth it.


A man was found dead in the backyard of the house we used to live on the west side of Birmingham. Now I don't know what happened, but I can guess, just from knowing that neighborhood. When I lived there back in the early-to-mid 1990s, the police, fire dept. and/or paramedics were on our block AT LEAST once a week, often more than that.


Birmingham recorded 141 murders in 1994, the highest in recent history (according to one crime researcher at UAB who was interviewed in a recent _Birmingham News_ article, Birmingham's murder rate was three times higher in the mob days of the 1920s than it was during the crack days of the 1980s and 1990s). That would've put it at 55 murders / 1,000 people, a murder rate that would've put it at #1 in the country in 2006, well ahead of Gary, IN's 48 murders/1,000 people. 


What has changed since 1994? A whole new generation of guys have come up in communities where murder was commonplace, where it was nothing for people to die at the hands of others. This is the only world people of my generation even knew. We didn't know about the "good ol days" before crack and gangs. It's all we knew. And a lot of guys picked up on that a little bit too much, and ended up being growing up into adults who didn't give a **** about taking another person's life.


And yet nobody seems to give a damn. Nobody in this city, nobody in the state, nobody anywhere. The mayor, Bernard Kincaid, lives in a very nice upper-income black community that is surrounded on all four sides by the hood. The real hood, the kind of hood where you can walk around at 10 AM and hear random gunfire, and no one will even think about calling the police, hell they'll barely notice it. 


I've actually heard officials use the excuse "Birmingham has always been a violent town". Several times. That's such bullshit. I mean, it's true but that's no excuse. New York has always been a violent town and they've managed to turn their crime rate around to the point to where people have begun calling it an "urban Disneyland". I wish Birmingham was an urban Disneyland. We're far from it.


What will it take to change things, here in Birmingham and across the country? A change of attitude. By everybody, everywhere. Not trying to make things racial, but I've begun to realize that people who don't live in the city (mostly whites but also suburban blacks) really, truly don't give a **** about how many people get killed there. Someone mentioned the fact that Chicago's murder rate has remained high because all the crime is concentrated in certain neighborhoods, and so the crime becomes "out of sight, out of mind." Well if outsiders don't care about what happens in our community, we have to start to change things ourselves. And yet, we can't do it by ourselves. 


Nobody likes the police, but they are a necessary evil. So fund the police dept. if you're serious about stopping crime (Kincaid refuses to pay the police a salary that's even competitve within the county let alone competitive nationwide).


Just a little insight from someone who actually grew up in a violent inner city neighborhood.


----------



## LMCA1990

In the 1990's, *Bogota* was considered one of the most dangerous cities in Latin America. At one point it had a homicide rate of 80 per 100,000. Since then however Bogota has gone to great lengths to change its crime rate and its image. The change was the result of a participatory and integrated security policy that was first adopted in 1995. Because of its success, this security policy has continued to be implemented ever since. In 2005, Bogota had a murder rate of 23 persons per 100,000 inhabitants, a 71% drop from what it had 10 years ago. Interestingly, by the way of comparison, the city today has a lower murder rate than Washington, D.C., Caracas, Sao Paulo, Mexico City, Panama City, and Rio de Janeiro.

Sources:

http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0934323.html
http://www.comunidadesegura.org/?q=en/node/31987


----------



## dutchmaster

Porto Alegre had 271 murders in 2006. The city has 1,300,000 inhabitants, so the murder rate is 20.


----------



## krull

*SURGE IN SLAYINGS SHOCKS BROOKLYN*


By BRAD HAMILTON
June 17, 2007

A crime wave grows in Brooklyn, where murder is up 34 percent in the north half of the borough and muggings and bank robberies plague its highest-income area. 

The NYPD's Brooklyn North borough command was the only one of eight commands in the city that registered an increase in homicide this year through June 10. And the spike follows a similar rise in 2006, leading to a stunning 64 percent increase in two years among the 10 police precincts that Brooklyn North covers. 

There were 59 homicides in the command so far this year, up from 44 over the same period in 2006 and 36 in 2005. Five of the 10 precincts had increases this year. 

The biggest percentage hike occurred in Bushwick's 83rd Precinct, where the number of murders tripled to six from two, and in Bed-Stuy's 81st Precinct, where they went up to nine from four. 

In East New York, homicides climbed to 16 from 10 last year. And in Brownsville, slayings rose to 13 from eight in 2006 and just three in 2005. Four victims in those neighborhoods were killed in one night, June 7. 

"It's no surprise to me," said Richard Curtis, a John Jay College crime expert and Brownsville resident. 

*Curtis, who conducted a study on gun violence for Brooklyn District Attorney Charles Hynes in 2002, said the surge stems mostly from "disrespect shootings" by teens. "It's like, 'You stepped on my shoes! You looked at my girlfriend!' That sort of thing. Fighting at the drop of the hat. It's one of the unintended consequences of the high rates of incarceration. That culture is coming out to the street."* 

NYPD spokesman Paul Browne said, "Brooklyn North murders, while up this year compared to last, are down 70 percent compared to 1994." 

Meanwhile, the 84th Precinct, which covers well-to-do Brooklyn Heights and Boerum Hill and is part of Brooklyn North, had no homicides the last two years - but street crime is going through the roof. 

Robbery is up 21 percent, assault climbed 12 percent and grand larceny inched up 4 percent so far this year. 

Browne noted that "the 84th Precinct remains among the top third safest precincts in the safest big city in the nation."


Copyright 2007 NYP Holdings, Inc.


----------



## Somnifor

In Minneapolis the murder rate last year was about 14.5 per 100,000; in St Paul it was 8 per 100,000


----------



## SkyBridge

With almost six months passed, Rotterdam region (!) has had 11 murders and Amsterdam city has had 16. That makes 2007 an extremely violent year, because last year Amsterdam had 16 or 17 murders in total. Average murder rate in the biggest 3 Dutch cities would be around 6 per 100.000


----------



## Mikejesmike

Keep in mind that despite the increase North Brooklyn is still well below earlier rates. This is also with a higher population.

1990-505
1995-231
1998-135
2001-166
2006-133

Total Crimes
1990-68,033
2006-17,925

Total Crimes so far this year
2006-7,565
2007-6,970


----------



## DrT

SkyBridge said:


> With almost six months passed, Rotterdam region (!) has had 11 murders and Amsterdam city has had 16. That makes 2007 an extremely violent year, because last year Amsterdam had 16 or 17 murders in total. Average murder rate in the biggest 3 Dutch cities would be around 6 per 100.000


Ouch. That is high by European standards. 
Would you say most are related to gangs/drugs or just random violence related to botched roberies, crimes of passion, bar brawls, etc.?


----------



## techniques1200s

A 15-year old boy was just shot to death in the Mission District, in a drive-by shooting.

The boy, a recent immigrant from Mexico, was standing outside his apartment with a friend, when two gang bangers in a stolen honda pulled up and opened fire, striking the boy multiple times. The boy wasn't even a gang member. They were probably gunning for his friend, or mistook him for someone else.

Also the guy who was shot behind my girlfriends house wasn't a gang member either, though he was shot by one. Him and others were playing soccer, and many were wearing blue. Well, they were in gang territory, held by the Surenos, who wear blue (rival Nortenos wear red). The men were approached, and told that they can't wear blue, unless they're in the gang. The man said that was unfair, and so he was shot, three times.

So thats 47 murders for SF, by the Newspaper's count. My count has it at 49, but one murder was ruled a justifiable homicide i believe, and there's one "suspicious" stabbing, where authorities say a man committed suicide, but EVERYONE else say he was murdered (he CAME home with stab wounds. There was even a blood trail... What, did he stab himself on the street multiple times, and then decide to go home and die there? hno .


----------



## tablemtn

How many arrests have been made in these recent SF shootings?


----------



## SkyBridge

DrT said:


> Ouch. That is high by European standards.
> Would you say most are related to gangs/drugs or just random violence related to botched roberies, crimes of passion, bar brawls, etc.?


Hmm I guess it's less than my first calculation... More likely to be around 3 or 4. About 90% of the murders are crimes of passion, since there aren't any gangs here and random violence occurs rarely.


----------



## Freddy C

Insomniac said:


> Birmingham has moved from #3 to #4 in the country in its murder rate (whoop dee do), just ahead of Baltimore (or is that right behind them?) and coming in right behind Flint, MI.
> 
> 
> Here's some more info -
> 
> Top Murder Rates, 2006
> 
> 
> Rank City Per 1,000 residents
> 
> 
> 1 Gary, IN 48.3
> 2 Detroit, MI 47.1
> 3 Flint, MI 46.5
> *4 Birmingham, AL 44.5*
> 5 Baltimore, MD 43.3
> 6 Richmond, CA 40.7
> 7 Richmond, VA 38.8
> 8 New Orleans, LA 37.6
> 9 Newark, NJ 37.4
> 10 St. Louis, MO 37.2
> 
> 
> 
> Top Violent Crime Rates, 2006
> 
> 
> Rank City Per 1,000 residents
> 
> 1 Flint, MI 26.0
> 2 St. Louis, MO 24.8
> 3 Detroit, MI 24.2
> 4 Memphis, TN 19.9
> 5 Orlando, FL 19.8
> 6 Oakland, CA 19.0
> 7 Miami Gardens, FL 18.5
> 8 Little Rock, AR 17.8
> 9 Baltimore, MD 17.0
> 10 Philadelphia, PA 15.6
> *22 Birmingham, AL 13.6*
> 
> 
> Source: FBI
> 
> 
> 
> ********
> 
> 
> Personally I'm frustrated with the crime situation in the city. I guess being in Huntsville for school I've kind of forgotten how violent the city is, but now that I'm back home and it's hot outside, I can't forget it (this is one reason why I really do enjoy the wintertime, there's less killing. Summertime is like a wild wild west shootout here in Birmingham). Crime actually is down in the city compared to the same time last year, but it's still pretty high (the city just recorded its 33rd homicide of the year, keep in mind we only have 225,000 residents).
> 
> 
> 
> Last year we had 109 homicides. At the current pace we'll only record 73 homicides by the end of the year, but again that's still high. A lot of people think gangbanging is dead and that that was a thing that died out with the 80s and 90s. Not here.
> 
> 
> And I can also tell you from personally knowing people who've been on both sides of the trigger in Birmingham - not all killings in the city are drug related or gang related. Some of it is ignorant ass *****s doing stupid shit. The kind of stuff that will get you killed. Many cities are this way. In many inner city neighborhoods, people simply have short tempers. Period. So with that in mind, you would think that people would want to antagonize people less. Not so. If anything people try other people more in the hood, and this leads to more killings.
> 
> 
> A guy that I used to play high school basketball with was convicted of murder about a month ago. I don't know the exact details, but I do know that somebody told him they were going to kill his grandmother. My old teammate went down the street to his house, went back to the other guy's house and shot him three times in the face on his front porch, in front of his kids and his mother. He was caught within thirty minutes, because dude just went back to his house, sat in the living room and had a drink. He didn't even try to run.
> 
> 
> This may sound ridiculous but perhaps some of you would be surprised at how callous people are in the city, and how much people really don't give a **** about taking your life, which is why I say people need to try to just be cool, **** being hard, don't be a punk but at the same time, don't try to be a tough guy and talk shit. Talking shit has got countless *****s killed. Not hurt. Killed. The shit ain't worth it.
> 
> 
> A man was found dead in the backyard of the house we used to live on the west side of Birmingham. Now I don't know what happened, but I can guess, just from knowing that neighborhood. When I lived there back in the early-to-mid 1990s, the police, fire dept. and/or paramedics were on our block AT LEAST once a week, often more than that.
> 
> 
> Birmingham recorded 141 murders in 1994, the highest in recent history (according to one crime researcher at UAB who was interviewed in a recent _Birmingham News_ article, Birmingham's murder rate was three times higher in the mob days of the 1920s than it was during the crack days of the 1980s and 1990s). That would've put it at 55 murders / 1,000 people, a murder rate that would've put it at #1 in the country in 2006, well ahead of Gary, IN's 48 murders/1,000 people.
> 
> 
> What has changed since 1994? A whole new generation of guys have come up in communities where murder was commonplace, where it was nothing for people to die at the hands of others. This is the only world people of my generation even knew. We didn't know about the "good ol days" before crack and gangs. It's all we knew. And a lot of guys picked up on that a little bit too much, and ended up being growing up into adults who didn't give a **** about taking another person's life.
> 
> 
> And yet nobody seems to give a damn. Nobody in this city, nobody in the state, nobody anywhere. The mayor, Bernard Kincaid, lives in a very nice upper-income black community that is surrounded on all four sides by the hood. The real hood, the kind of hood where you can walk around at 10 AM and hear random gunfire, and no one will even think about calling the police, hell they'll barely notice it.
> 
> 
> I've actually heard officials use the excuse "Birmingham has always been a violent town". Several times. That's such bullshit. I mean, it's true but that's no excuse. New York has always been a violent town and they've managed to turn their crime rate around to the point to where people have begun calling it an "urban Disneyland". I wish Birmingham was an urban Disneyland. We're far from it.
> 
> 
> What will it take to change things, here in Birmingham and across the country? A change of attitude. By everybody, everywhere. Not trying to make things racial, but I've begun to realize that people who don't live in the city (mostly whites but also suburban blacks) really, truly don't give a **** about how many people get killed there. Someone mentioned the fact that Chicago's murder rate has remained high because all the crime is concentrated in certain neighborhoods, and so the crime becomes "out of sight, out of mind." Well if outsiders don't care about what happens in our community, we have to start to change things ourselves. And yet, we can't do it by ourselves.
> 
> 
> Nobody likes the police, but they are a necessary evil. So fund the police dept. if you're serious about stopping crime (Kincaid refuses to pay the police a salary that's even competitve within the county let alone competitive nationwide).
> 
> 
> Just a little insight from someone who actually grew up in a violent inner city neighborhood.



I hear you bro and can tell the same story as you from “Up North”. I am from Michigan but I now live in Minnesota. I would hate to see what the crime rates would be like in Michigan, or even Minnesota, if we had the warm weather like down south. Half of the year is cold up here and people don’t come into contact with one and other as easy as the do when it’s warm. High density, high unemployment, high segregation…. that is why the Great Lakes region has some of the highest violent crime rates. If you added the long warm seasons like in the South, crime rates would be even worse. A lot of people used to say up here that the cold weather keeps the riff raff away or at bay. Well, that is not totally true but there is some truth to it. When I was growing up the craziest folks came from down south. When some cat be from Mississippi…. we new his country azz was crazy LOL. When I was down in Atlanta for school, they thought all the crazy mofos came from up North, but up north we though the crazy mofos came from down south. LOL. Moral of the story….we all some crazy mofos…LOL….because America made us that way. 

Take care of your self bro. Stay alert. One thing I can bet you though....there are some cats down there from "The D" selling drugs and some cats down there from "The Go" gang banging.


----------



## tvdxer

According to Duluth, MN PD statistics, there was 1 murder in 2006 for a rate of 1.2 / 100,000.

In 2005, there were three murders (3.5 / 100,000). 

What a ghetto we live in...


----------



## techniques1200s

tablemtn said:


> How many arrests have been made in these recent SF shootings?


None that I know of...As far as I know, there can't have been more than 10 people arrested for murder so far this year, let alone shootings where no one was killed.

And one more murder, again in the Mission. A 20 year-old man was shot to death by the 16th street BART station at 2:30 am. 48 murders for SF. This is the 6th murder in the Mission District so far.


----------



## Insomniac

Freddy C said:


> I hear you bro and can tell the same story as you from “Up North”. I am from Michigan but I now live in Minnesota. I would hate to see what the crime rates would be like in Michigan, or even Minnesota, if we had the warm weather like down south. Half of the year is cold up here and people don’t come into contact with one and other as easy as the do when it’s warm. High density, high unemployment, high segregation…. that is why the Great Lakes region has some of the highest violent crime rates. If you added the long warm seasons like in the South, crime rates would be even worse. A lot of people used to say up here that the cold weather keeps the riff raff away or at bay. Well, that is not totally true but there is some truth to it. When I was growing up the craziest folks came from down south. When some cat be from Mississippi…. we new his country azz was crazy LOL. When I was down in Atlanta for school, they thought all the crazy mofos came from up North, but up north we though the crazy mofos came from down south. LOL. Moral of the story….we all some crazy mofos…LOL….because America made us that way.
> 
> Take care of your self bro. Stay alert. One thing I can bet you though....there are some cats down there from "The D" selling drugs and some cats down there from "The Go" gang banging.





I don't know about Detroit, but there are a lot of Folks from Chicago that have set up shop in Birmingham, plus we got a lot of Katrina evacuees, one of them killed 3 people over at the airport a couple of months after Katrina. But Birmingham's murder rate was sky high before the criminal element from Chicago and New Orleans came. A really bad situation has just gotten worse.


----------



## techniques1200s

Some San Francisco stuff...

Furor over a teenager who was released early from juvenile hall due to jail overcrowding. 8 days after his release, he shot someone to death:



> *Probation furor: Released teenager accused in slaying*
> 
> Jaxon Van Derbeken, Chronicle Staff Writer
> 
> Thursday, June 21, 2007
> 
> A teenager set free by a judge soon after Mayor Gavin Newsom ordered a reduction in the population at San Francisco's overcrowded juvenile hall has been charged with murder in the shooting death of another teenager eight days after his release.
> 
> Anthony Orlando Ware, 16, had a robbery conviction on his record, was a ward of the court because his mother said she could no longer control him, and had been habitually violating probation conditions when he was released on May 7 by Superior Court Commissioner Abby Abinanti.
> 
> At 5 p.m. May 15, according to police, Ware pulled out a gun on San Bruno Avenue in the city's Visitacion Valley neighborhood and shot Eric Campos, 19, in the head.
> 
> According to authorities, the slaying took place immediately after Ware and another youth had snatched drugs from Campos -- pills Campos had intended to sell them -- and while Campos chased the youths up the street on foot.
> 
> The slaying occurred just two weeks after Newsom's call on May 2 for a reduction in the number of youths held at the city's new Juvenile Justice Center, which had started to exceed its legal capacity. The events raise the question of whether the courts or probation officials were too lax or felt pressured to release juveniles who might have posed safety dangers.
> 
> "I'd like to know what they are going to say," said Juan Rodriguez of Antioch, the father of the homicide victim. "This is ridiculous -- people with all kinds of records, and they get released to the streets to do another crime."
> 
> Nathan Ballard, the mayor's spokesman, said it would be unfair to assign any blame to Newsom because Ware's release was approved by a judge.
> 
> "(It) had absolutely nothing to do with any policy decision by the mayor," Ballard said.
> 
> Bill Siffermann, San Francisco's juvenile probation chief, refused to discuss the specifics of Ware's case, citing confidentiality rules that apply to the juvenile justice system.
> 
> Siffermann said about 40 youths were released last month after the mayor's call for a reduction in population, and he maintained that each case was given careful consideration.
> 
> "I don't believe there were any mistakes made," he said. "They were the result of careful thought, and public safety is always given consideration here."
> 
> While some circumstances surrounding Ware's release are unclear because of juvenile confidentiality rules, interviews and records reviewed by The Chronicle show that the 16-year-old was spiraling out of control at the time he was freed from San Francisco's juvenile hall.
> 
> In July 2006, Ware, then 15, was involved in the robbery of a 23-year-old woman in San Francisco and was convicted of being an accessory to the crime in October.
> 
> It was Ware's first offense, and he was released on probation on the condition he seek counseling, obey a curfew and attend school.
> 
> By January, however, he was found to have been violating those probation conditions.
> 
> Nevertheless, after he was brought back to appear before Commissioner Abinanti, Ware was ordered freed on probation again and returned to the custody of his mother and stepfather.
> 
> On March 29, Ware picked up a second probation violation. A case report his probation officer submitted to Abinanti described the details of a "riotous" incident on March 22 in which Ware allegedly threatened to assault a school counselor after being removed from a counseling session for disruptive behavior.
> 
> According to the report, Ware wasn't attending school, obeying his parents or heeding his curfew, and he had tested positive for drug use.
> 
> When he did attend school, according to the report, his behavior was described as "outlandish," and school officials reported feeling threatened by him.
> 
> When Ware finally appeared before Abinanti for his new set of probation violations at a hearing April 20, the commissioner had an array of options at her disposal -- including incarcerating the youth in community-based juvenile detention programs or at the city's Log Cabin Ranch rehabilitative program in La Honda in San Mateo County.
> 
> But Ware's probation officer, Kent Gaughenbaugh, who originally was pushing for a detention program, had a change of heart after meeting with Ware's father, according to a law enforcement official familiar with the case. The father declined to comment.
> 
> Gaughenbaugh declined to be interviewed. But the law enforcement official, speaking on condition of anonymity because of confidentiality rules governing juvenile court proceedings, said Gaughenbaugh recommended releasing Ware into the custody of his father, who lived in Vallejo, on the condition he attend school there and not return to San Francisco. Abinanti agreed, the source said.
> 
> But on April 25, the father reported that Ware had never arrived, records show. Two days later, the boy finally turned up in Vallejo, then disappeared again.
> 
> On May 1, after gang rivals shot at him in San Francisco, the youth turned himself in at juvenile hall, according to the records.
> 
> The next day, Newsom, responding to a clamor from youth advocates about overcrowding at the Juvenile Justice Center, issued his order for an immediate reduction in the number of youths held at the site.
> 
> Newsom also called for probation officials to revitalize a plan, pushed for by those same advocates six years earlier, calling for greater use of alternatives to juvenile hall.
> 
> Within 48 hours, Juvenile Probation Chief Siffermann had cut the number in the center by two dozen. Siffermann said in an interview that he was mindful of public safety during each release. More releases would soon follow. One of those would be Ware.
> 
> On May 7, over the objection of prosecutors, Abinanti freed Ware again to his father in Vallejo on the condition he remain at home except to attend school or other probation-related appointments.
> 
> Probation officer Gaughenbaugh did not attend the May 7 hearing and had made no written recommendation as to what the court should do. Another Juvenile Probation Department representative at the hearing did not take a position as to whether Ware should be detained.
> 
> Eight days later, police say, Ware and another youth met Eric Campos, a suspected drug dealer, on San Bruno Avenue just before 5 p.m.
> 
> In the midst of a drug transaction, police say, Ware and the other youth dashed off on foot, and Campos pursued them.
> 
> Ware allegedly wheeled around and shot Campos in the head.
> 
> Police arrested Ware after finding his cell phone at the scene of the crime. He told investigators he had lost his phone while riding a bus.
> 
> Now prosecutors are petitioning the Superior Court for approval to try Ware as an adult, which would mean he could spend 25 years to life in prison if convicted of first-degree murder.
> 
> Under state law, District Attorney Kamala Harris already has the power to move the case directly into the adult criminal justice system -- but when she ran for election in 2003, she opposed the law giving county prosecutors that authority.
> 
> Harris' office declined comment on the case other than to say that it was the judge's decision to release Ware and that it came over the prosecutor's strong objections.
> 
> Campos' father said he is as outraged by Harris' unwillingness to take the case directly into the adult criminal system as he is by the release of Ware in the first place.
> 
> "They are supposed to keep the guy in jail for the record he has got,'' he said. "People like that you cannot keep on the street.''
> 
> Youth advocates in San Francisco who have been pushing for alternatives to incarceration say the Ware shooting is a tragedy, but they argue that locking up more kids won't solve juvenile crime.
> 
> "In a well-designed, good system, that case would not have happened,'' said N'Tanya Lee, director of Coleman Advocates for Children and Youth, which called the recent overcrowding at juvenile hall an emergency.
> 
> But police say the killing was the predictable consequence of a system weighted heavily in favor of returning young offenders to their neighborhoods rather than placing them in youth detention programs.
> 
> "This is one of many cases waiting to happen," said Capt. Marsha Ashe of the Police Department's juvenile division. "This isn't the first case where a kid released on probation has committed a violent felony, and it won't be the last."
> 
> Rich Perino, a former union chief for probation officers, says probation officers are caught in the middle of a long-running philosophical battle.
> 
> "We've got a dilemma here: One point of view supports releasing them minutes after they are booked to a rehabilitation program and if we don't do that, we're not doing our job," he said. "The other is that public safety is paramount, and we'll take care of rehabilitation later."
> 
> Allen Nance, a former aide to Newsom who is second in command at the Juvenile Probation Department, said only careful compromise will make the system work.
> 
> "We have to stop pointing fingers and actually start accepting our shared responsibilities so healthy families result," Nance said. "As long as we continue to argue about the problem, blame each other, blame the institutions, blame the community -- the aftermath is that kid after kid is going to be victimized and become offenders. That's not acceptable."


San Francisco city Attorney Dennis Herrera wants to put several gang injunctions in place, setting curfews and banning gang-members from gathering in certain areas:



> *SAN FRANCISCO
> City attorney aims to widen gang injunction*
> 
> Demian Bulwa, Marisa Lagos, Chronicle Staff Writers
> 
> Friday, June 22, 2007
> 
> San Francisco City Attorney Dennis Herrera mapped out an expansion of his gang injunction program Thursday, saying he will ask a judge to restrict the movements of as many as 85 members in three neighborhood "safety zones."
> 
> One of the zones would cover more than 60 square blocks in the Mission District, where Herrera wants suspected members of the Norteño gang to be banned from being out after 10 p.m. and prohibited from wearing the group's trademark red color.
> 
> Herrera on Thursday sued the Norteños and three suspected gangs in the Western Addition -- a group called Eddy Rock and rivals known as Chopper City and the Knock Out Posse, all of which are accused of operating near subsidized housing along Eddy Street.
> 
> The gangs spread violence and fear through their neighborhoods, dealing drugs, killing rivals and innocents and intimidating law-abiding citizens, the city attorney said.
> 
> "We need to take back the streets," Herrera said at a City Hall press conference attended by police, prosecutors and Supervisors Tom Ammiano and Ross Mirkarimi, who represent the Mission and Western Addition respectively.
> 
> Herrera did not name the 70 to 85 suspected core gang members who would be covered by injunctions but said all are over 18. Aides said he would file court papers soon naming all those targeted.
> 
> Herrera said authorities would try to serve court papers on each defendant before a Superior Court judge rules on issuing a temporary injunction. If the injunction is approved, alleged members would have to be served again. If they violated the terms of the court order after that, they could be arrested on a misdemeanor and sentenced to up to six months in jail.
> 
> In theory, Herrera's lawsuits could go to trial, though judges often hand down injunctions by default because alleged gangs fail to contest the actions in court.
> 
> Herrera's lawsuits would bar suspected members from associating with each other in public in the safety zones. In the Mission, the city attorney is also seeking to ban suspected Norteños from wearing red and wants to bar gang members from being out after 10 p.m. -- with exceptions for those going to church, a job or a medical appointment.
> 
> There would be no Western Addition curfew because "the shootings basically occur throughout the day," said Alex Tse, chief attorney for Herrera's neighborhood and resident safety division.
> 
> Herrera obtained his first civil injunction against a gang last year, when a judge barred about two dozen members of a group called the Oakdale Mob from associating in a four-block section of the Bayview District.
> 
> Injunctions have been widely used in Los Angeles, where 33 are in place against 50 gangs. Proponents say they make neighborhoods safer. Critics say the tactic ignores the root causes of crime, such as substance abuse and unemployment, while stigmatizing those named in the court orders and restricting civil rights.
> 
> Because Herrera's lawsuit did not name names, it was difficult to find people who might speak on behalf of the defendants. At the press conference, however, Western Addition activist Daniel Landry, 38, engaged in a tense back-and-forth with Herrera after identifying himself as an "ex-gang banger."
> 
> Landry, who is on a community panel called the African American Community Police Relations Board, pointed to a "K.O." tattoo on his right wrist and said it "binds me for life" to a neighborhood, not to a gang.
> 
> He said the letters referred not to the Knock Out Posse but to King's Originals, a reference to the Martin Luther King Square apartments where he grew up.
> 
> Landry said Herrera had not sought community input before filing his lawsuit. He asked whether he would be subject to the injunction even though he was no longer a gang member.
> 
> Herrera responded that he had sought feedback from residents, and that the injunction would apply only to those "engaged in recent nuisance activity."
> 
> Juniper Lesnik, an attorney with the American Civil Liberties Union of Northern California, said she had reviewed the lawsuits and was surprised that Herrera was seeking a curfew in the Mission. When a judge approved the Oakdale Mob injunction, he banned loitering after midnight but did not set a strict curfew.
> 
> Word of Herrera's action spread quickly through the affected neighborhoods. Many residents agreed that they needed relief from violence, but they were more divided on whether the proposed injunctions were fair.
> 
> "They need to do what they need to do. It's an absolute shame that mothers and fathers are burying their children," said DeAnn Robinson, 39, who lives in the Yerba Buena Plaza East public housing project where the Eddy Rock gang allegedly operates.
> 
> Robinson said she often asks young men not to sit outside her townhouse, fearing that bullets intended for them will hit her or her teenage children.
> 
> Farther down Eddy Street, 56-year-old Robert Thorne, a carpenter who often visits his ex-wife in an area that Herrera designated as Knock Out Posse turf, said the city should focus on creating jobs and other incentives for young people.
> 
> "They live over here, their parents live over here," he said. "How can you tell them they can't be over here? If I'm doing something wrong, jack me up. But if I'm just over here visiting someone, that's wrong."
> 
> Mirkarimi, the Western Addition supervisor, said he supported the injunction but added that the city can do a "hell of a better job" giving young people alternatives to gang life.
> Targeted gangs
> 
> San Francisco City Attorney Dennis Herrera is seeking civil injunctions restricting the activities of four gangs:
> 
> Norteños -- Street component of the Nuestra Familia prison gang that has warred since the 1960s with the Sureños, who are known in prison as the Mexican Mafia. Sureños typically wear blue, Norteños red. There are roughly 300 Nortenos in San Francisco, Herrera says. His lawsuit would restrict Norteños' activities in an area stretching about 60 square blocks of the Mission District from Cesar Chavez Street to the south, Valencia Street to the west, Potrero Avenue to the east and 21st and 23rd streets to the north.
> 
> Knock Out Posse and Chopper City -- Herrera says more than 45 active members operate in and around Western Addition housing developments. Their activities would be restricted in six square blocks bordered by Ellis Street on the north, Divisadero Street on the west, Turk Street on the south and Steiner Street on the east.
> 
> Eddy Rock -- More than 20 members based in around the Yerba Buena Plaza East public housing project, according to Herrera. Their activities would be limited in a six-square block area bordered by Ellis Street on the north, Gough Street on the east, Turk Street on the south and Webster Street on the west.


And Mission District residents are uneasy due to gang violence:



> *SAN FRANCISCO
> Mission District residents unsettled by gang violence*
> 
> Tyche Hendricks, Chronicle Staff Writer
> 
> Friday, June 22, 2007
> 
> The streets of the Mission District were bustling Thursday with shoppers and merchants, parents and children.
> 
> As customers waited for haircuts at Anna for Hair on 24th Street, the mood was neighborly, not fearful.
> 
> But when the conversation turned to the problem of gang violence in the Mission, their voices took on an edge of anxiety.
> 
> "You can't walk around safely, even in the daytime," said Graciela Armas, who had brought her three children in for trims.
> 
> "Just the other day they killed a boy not two blocks from here, outside the Taqueria Vallarta. We don't have enough police patrols."
> 
> Armas said she hoped that the lawsuit filed Thursday by City Attorney Dennis Herrera seeking to restrict the activities of alleged Norteño gang members would help reduce the violence.
> 
> The drive-by shooting Saturday she referred to took the life of 15-year-old Edivaldo Sanchez as he stood outside his family's apartment near the 24th Street taqueria.
> 
> Police said Sanchez was not a gang member but that the killing was probably part of a gang turf battle.
> 
> Henry Flores, a 23-year-old house painter who was getting his hair cut, said he knows people who have been beaten by gang members and that he has been roughed up more than once for wearing the wrong color of clothing.
> 
> The Norteños wear red; their rivals, the Sureños, wear blue.
> 
> "This area is red, but if you're wearing blue here, they'll kill you," said Flores, who has lived in the neighborhood for three years.
> 
> "It's dangerous here."
> 
> Herrera's complaint is aimed at reducing gang activity in a roughly 60-block zone in the southeastern section of the Mission, bounded by 21st and 23rd streets to the north and Cesar Chavez Street to the south and stretching from Valencia Street east to Potrero Avenue.
> 
> The complaint says an estimated 300 Norteño gang members in the zone, under the direction of about 30 leaders, deal drugs, attack actual and perceived gang rivals, tag their turf with graffiti and loiter in a menacing manner.
> 
> Herrera said he wants to serve the injunction on gang "shot callers," whom he plans to identify in court papers next month.
> 
> They would be barred from associating with other known gang members, flashing gang symbols or colors or being on the street after a 10 p.m. curfew.
> 
> Supervisor Tom Ammiano, whose district includes the Mission, joined Herrera at a City Hall press conference Thursday and applauded the plan.
> 
> "The Mission is a wonderful area, full of life and families and politics and art, but there is a blight," Ammiano said.
> 
> Law enforcement efforts must be combined with services to help young people stay out of gangs in the first place, he said.
> 
> "I look at this as a Hail Mary. We need a collaborative effort here," Ammiano said.
> 
> Herrera said he was focusing first on Norteño turf because he had built a case there, but would also turn his attention to the territory of the Sureños, who dominate the northern part of the Mission.
> 
> "We have to be sure we have enough information to make an injunction stick," Herrera said. "I am looking at other areas of the Mission, but I'm not going to go out there with an incomplete set of facts."
> 
> The Norteños and Sureños in San Francisco are offshoots of gangs run by prison inmates that sell heroin, cocaine and marijuana, Herrera said in his complaint.
> 
> They control their Mission District turf "by committing crimes and creating public nuisances" and using "violence, fear, threats and intimidation to deter residents and merchants from reporting crime," he said.
> 
> "We have a feeling of impotence," said Olga Hernandez, 24, who said she frequently hears gunshots and shouting from her rented room on South Van Ness Avenue.
> 
> But not everyone in the Mission was pleased with idea of expanding police authority.
> 
> Ricardo Garcia, a youth program coordinator for the Mission Neighborhood Centers, a nonprofit community organization, said he worried that the lawsuit would cause police to sweep up local young people for doing nothing more than hanging out with friends on the street or wearing the wrong style of clothes.
> 
> "There's a concern that you're criminalizing the whole community. ... Some kids dress a certain way to fit in so as not to get involved in gangs," said Garcia, who runs an outreach program to get teenagers involved in high school equivalency classes, mental health treatment, job training and even art workshops.
> 
> "I'm not going to deny there's a violence problem, but it's more of a socio-economic problem," Garcia said.
> 
> "A lot of these kids need jobs."


----------



## Xusein

There were two murders during last weekend, less than 24 hours from each other. hno:

So there have been about 11 murders in Hartford since January 1. That's a 27.2 % decrease from the 14 this time last year, but the edge is declining, and summer has just started now. Remember that Hartford proper only has around 125,000 people.

While murders declined almost citywide, murders have doubled in the Southwest side (from 0...to 2). On the other hand, murders have been cut in half in the Northeast part of Hartford, arguably the most dangerous part of the city, from 10 to 5.

On a related note, there have been 67 shooting incidents in Hartford in 2007, compared to 84 this time last year.

If the statistics don't change radically between now and December, we will see about 18 murders, down from 23 in 2006. The murder rate would be 14.4, which is still very high for a city this small.


----------



## krull

*Mass Arrest of Brooklyn Youths Spotlights Tactics*










*Luis Pacheco, 18, Khalil Smith, 15, and Daniel Walker, 17, friends of Donnell McFarland, 18, who was shot 
last month. They were arrested on the way to his wake.*


By TRYMAINE LEE
June 24, 2007

The police officers hopped from their vans and cars with shouts of “Hands up,” “Don’t move,” and “Get on the ground.” Someone in the crowd of young people yelled, “Nobody run” — and nobody did, witnesses said. The teenagers were frisked, forced up against a fence or a wall, or pushed to the asphalt.

Those watching said the mood was almost subdued as the handcuffs went on, the loudest sound the whir of a television news helicopter hovering above. “None of us understood what was going on,” said Dana Hollis, whose teenage daughter was arrested. ”Everything just happened so fast.”

*Thirty-two young people, the youngest 13, were arrested the afternoon of May 21 in Bushwick, Brooklyn. They had been walking as a group to the subway, which they planned to take to Coney Island for the wake of Donnell McFarland, 18, who had been fatally shot a week earlier.*

*The police, already fearing retaliatory violence, say the teenagers were exchanging gang signs, wearing T-shirts with a gang name and bounding atop cars when they were arrested. Parents and teachers of the group and witnesses said that they were no more boisterous than any group of teenagers would be in similar circumstances, and that they did not see any youths atop cars.*

The charges are misdemeanors: unlawful assembly and disorderly conduct. No drugs or weapons were found, and there were no injuries to those arrested or to the police. The officers did not draw their guns. Yet this roundup of Brooklyn teenagers and young people has gotten widespread attention.

Interviews with those arrested, their parents, witnesses who did not know the teenagers, as well as accounts provided by the Police Department and the Brooklyn district attorney, provided contradictory versions of events. But they correspond in one aspect: The arrests were part of a police operation that unfolded with precision.

Undercover officers circled in unmarked cars; a police captain monitored the teenagers gathering; and blue-and-white vans and buses cut off Putnam Avenue in both directions at a key moment, trapping the teenagers less than a block into their journey.

“Once the kids hit Irving, the police came from everywhere,” said Lisa Guerrero, 52, who lives nearby and saw the group gather and head up the block. “I was like: ‘What happened? Why is this happening?’ ”

*Paul J. Browne, the Police Department’s chief spokesman, said, “The police were being responsive to community leaders who warned that the group was poised for trouble after a week of murder, shootings and fistfights between two rival gang factions in Bushwick.”*

On May 15, Mr. McFarland was shot in the head at Linden Street and Knickerbocker Avenue by James Kelly, 16, the police said. Mr. Kelly was soon arrested and charged with murder and criminal possession of a weapon. Friends of both said the shooting was the climax in a string of violent events involving Mr. Kelly, a onetime friend of Mr. McFarland’s turned enemy.

The shot echoed for blocks.

“We were on the basketball court, and we all kind of froze,” said Asher Callender, 19. Someone ran into the park, crying, using Mr. McFarland’s nickname: “They killed Freshh.”

*The police say the murdered teenager was the leader of the Pretty Boy Family, which they describe as a subdivision, or “set,” of the Bloods gang. But those who knew Mr. McFarland and are familiar with the Pretty Boy Family described it as a tight group of friends who like to dance and hang out, not a gang. The police say the Pretty Boy Family had been at odds with James Kelly’s gang, the Linden Street Bloods, another Bloods subdivision, for some time. Both sets frequent the Hope Gardens housing project.*

Word of Mr. McFarland’s death spread from the neighborhood streets into neighborhood schools.

“I didn’t have a single class that whole week where I didn’t have two or three people in my class crying,” said Tabari Bomani, a social studies teacher and college counselor at Bushwick Community High School, where many students knew Mr. McFarland. Dozens of them met with grief counselors, school officials said.

Mr. McFarland’s wake was set for the following Monday at a funeral home in Coney Island. Officials at the Bushwick high school allowed students to sign out for the day if parents signed a permission slip.

Mr. Callender said that many students wanted to attend, but that he was one of the few who knew the way to the funeral home. So he spread the word: Meet at Putnam Park between noon and 12:30 the day of the wake, May 21. They would gather, walk up Putnam, and head for the subway station.

*Meanwhile, police were connecting the dots in a yearlong investigation into the Pretty Boy Family and a recent rash of gang violence.*

The police said a Pretty Boy Family member was shot in the foot two weeks before Mr. McFarland’s death. Later, they said, there was a confrontation between William Gonzalez, who had been feuding with Mr. McFarland, and a man they believed belonged to the Pretty Boy Family.

The same day, Jakai King, whom the police described as a member of the Linden Street Bloods, was attacked by members of the Pretty Boy Family, the police said. Two days later, they said, he was attacked again, this time stripped down to his underwear and sent running down the street.

*It was in this atmosphere of attacks and revenge, Mr. Browne said, that the police received reports that a gang would be “mustering at the park” the day of the wake and that there would be violence. Community leaders warned the police in the 83rd Precinct in Bushwick and the 60th Precinct in Coney Island that Mr. McFarland’s rivals had said that they would shoot anyone wearing a T-shirt memorializing him.*

Ms. Hollis, 40, her 15-year-old daughter and two of her nieces joined Donna Seabury and her two daughters, 12 and 16, at the park. Mr. Callender said he went to the school that morning to retrieve the school permission slip he left with the assistant principal. He then headed to the park. He was early, one of the first students to arrive. His friends slowly trickled in.

The teenagers were to wear similar T-shirts, bearing Mr. McFarland’s picture and words like “R.I.P. Freshh,” to the wake.

Luis Pacheco, 18, said he went to the print shop that morning to pick up his $14 T-shirt. After meeting a friend, they went to the park. It was just about 12:30 p.m.

Others recounted similar stories: rushing to school to get slips, waiting for their parents to walk with them to the park, meeting friends to travel together.

Zezza Anderson, 18, said teenagers sat in small groups or off by themselves. “Everyone’s sad. We’re sad; we’re grieving,” Mr. Anderson said. “No one was being rowdy. Just chilling, waiting for everyone to show up. We’re trying to make sure we don’t leave anybody behind.”

Just after 1 p.m. the students walked from the handball courts to the macadam path that leads to the street.

*Capt. Scott Henderson, of the 83rd Precinct, was one of the officers doing surveillance. In his report, he wrote that the teenagers greeted one another with gang hand signs, wore gang bandannas and shirts with a gang name on them, and gathered near a wall covered with gang slogans.* Mr. Browne said last week that since they believed Mr. McFarland was in a gang, the police considered “Freshh” a gang name.

*The police said the group then left the park and took over Putnam Avenue, stopping traffic, frightening pedestrians and hopping onto parked cars. “It’s when he sees that group grow in size and start walking on cars and forcing others to go into the street is when he called for the arrests,” Mr. Browne said of the captain. “It’s not like they had a plan where they were going to go to the park and arrest people.”*

Some witnesses, including some parents, said the teenagers were behaving peacefully. The Brooklyn district attorney’s office said witnesses saw unruly behavior, including walking on cars, but Charles J. Hynes, the district attorney, would not provide specifics of those accounts.

*Several owners of cars that were parked on the block said they did not notice any damage to their vehicles afterward.*

Hector Polonia, 52, was sweeping the sidewalk in front of United Cleaners, where he works as manager, on Irving Avenue near Putnam, when he saw the group crossing Putnam. Then he saw the police move in. “They weren’t making any noise or anything,” Mr. Polonia said. “They were acting like a normal bunch of teenagers.”

Ms. Guerrero was sitting in Putnam Park. “They didn’t get on any cars,” she said of the teenagers.

*Those under 16 were quickly released. The six female mourners in the group were given summonses for disorderly conduct. The remaining young men were run through the system, charged with disorderly conduct and unlawful assembly. Most remained in jail overnight, some as long as 36 hours.*

“They seemed more interested in asking us questions about the murder than telling us why we were arrested,” Mr. Callender said. “They just kept asking us stuff like, ‘Who has the guns?’ and ‘Who is going to strike next?’ But they were giving me information about people that I didn’t even know. They knew more than we did.”

Several of the teenagers said they were interrogated about the Pretty Boy Family. Some said the police pulled out a big black binder labeled “P.B.F.” with photos of people from the neighborhood.

“At first I thought they were going to question us, then let us go,” said Mr. Pacheco. “But then I could see the sun going down from my cell. I got upset. And people were crying. Some people were throwing up.”

*The last members of the group were released on May 23. The next day, a news conference was held at the headquarters of Make the Road by Walking, a community rights organization in Bushwick.

More than 50 students, including many of those who were arrested, demanded an apology from the Police Department.*

The district attorney has offered to give those arrested community service assignments in return for guilty pleas. So far, none have accepted.










*Asher Callender, 19, helped organize the meeting of teenagers in a park. The idea, he said, was that they would 
all take the subway together to Mr. McFarland’s wake.*


Copyright 2007 The New York Times Company


----------



## LordMandeep

that has happened in Toronto in like 3 years they have arrested like 500 people in mass arrests.


----------



## Jaeger

London had 160 murders last year, not bad for a city of 7.7 million,
there were 55 Gun Crime Deaths in total in the whole of Great Britain.


----------



## MoreOrLess

I don't live in a town of any size but for Gloucesterhsire as a whole(population around 600,000) there were 0 murders from mid 2005 to mid 2006(latest figures I could find).


----------



## techniques1200s

No murders in SF, but there were three shootings in the past 24 hours, that seriously wounded two people, and left a city bus full of bullet holes.

The first one occurred friday afternoon, when someone sprayed a bus with bullets at the intersection of Mission and Silver Ave in the Excelsior district, sending passengers scurrying for cover. No one was injured.

The second shooting happened in the Mission District, at 17th and Capp, when a man was shot around 6 pm. 

The third also happened in the Mission District, just 2 blocks from where the previous man was shot. 3 males were harassing someone at the intersection of 19th and Capp. A man walked by and said something to the 3 men. They replied by shooting him. 

No one has been arrested in any of the shootings.


----------



## Obscene

There's usually very little guncrime in Sweden but lately theres been a rise in that too. 1 police-man was shot to death, and one was shot but survived in 2 non-related incidents.
Theres also been an increase in murders and homicides this year.

Some incidents:

_



Man stabbed to death in Gothenburg

Published: 11th July 2007 08:50 CET
Online: http://www.thelocal.se/7854/

A 45-year-old man was stabbed to death beside a tram stop in Gothenburg late on Tuesday afternoon. According to police, the victim had his throat cut by two young men wearing hooded tops.

The men ran from the scene and police have not yet been able to identify them.

Click to expand...

_


> _Police hunt Södertälje gunmen
> 
> Published: 20th July 2007 08:03 CET
> Online: http://www.thelocal.se/7947/
> 
> Police are hunting three men who are suspected of shooting dead a 26-year-old man in the Geneta area of Södertälje on Thursday evening. Several people witnessed the incident.
> 
> At around 8pm the men opened fire on the man, shooting him in the back on Prosten Linders väg, a street in the town. After the shooting the men fled from the scene.
> 
> "I was sitting on my balcony when I heard the shots. There were probably three or four in a row. But I didn't have time to see anyone," said one man who lives in the area._


_

another one:




19-year-old shot dead in Stockholm

Published: 22nd July 2007 08:54 CET
Online: http://www.thelocal.se/7961/

A 19-year-old man died early on Sunday morning after a shooting incident in southern Stockholm. Another man, aged 26, was seriously injured.

It is not clear exactly where the shooting happened and there do not appear to have been any witnesses.

"At around midnight someone called the police after having heard shots fired near a gravel pit in Tullinge. We've been searching there but we haven't found anything," said police spokesman Mats Nylén.

"There's nothing to indicate that these incidents were related. They were three hours apart."

Officers are now trying to gather information about the shooting. Clothing has been taken from both men, who were previously known to the police.

"Personally I won't be surprised if it turns out that the reason for the shooting was some kind of criminal activity," said Mats Nylén.

Click to expand...

one more.




33 year old shot dead in Gothenburg

Published: 16th July 2007 08:52 CET
Online: http://www.thelocal.se/7901/

A 33 year old man was shot dead in Gothenburg early on Monday morning. Police say they do not yet have a suspect for the murder but are gathering evidence.

Police were alerted to the shooting at around 1.30am. Officers have cordoned off an area around an apartment near Kortedala sqaure in eastern Gothenburg and forensic investigations were underway on Monday morning.

Click to expand...





Stabbed to death 'over scratched car'

Published: 20th July 2007 07:37 CET
Online: http://www.thelocal.se/7949/

A 19-year-old man was stabbed to death in front of six people during a fight in Skiljebo, in Västerås, on Thursday evening. Police have issued a nationwide alert as part of their hunt for the 28-year-old suspected of the murder.

"The argument seems to have been about a scratch on the attacker's car," said Ulf Palm, Västmanland police spokesman.

Click to expand...

_
_



Woman dies in Malmö mugging

Published: 26th June 2007 07:43 CET
Online: http://www.thelocal.se/7703/

Police are appealing for witnesses to come forward after a woman died during a mugging in Malmö.

The woman, 48, suffered a fall during the attack and died in hospital.

Police had on Monday night not made any arrests in connection with the incident, but they had compiled a description of the man. Several people witnessed the robbery, which took place on Fosievägen shortly after 7pm on Monday. One of the witnesses alerted the police and ambulance.

According to the witnesses the mugger grabbed the woman to try to steal something from her:

"On this, she fell to the ground and was left lying there," said Malmö Police's Hans Bengtsson.

The woman was conscious when the ambulance arrived, but her condition deteriorated quickly. She died later in hospital in Malmö. The cause of death has not yet been ascertained.

Click to expand...

_


----------



## futureproof

i´ve heard that the country with the lowest crime rate is japan, is it truth?

well, if you count nepal or tibet, it´s second i guess


----------



## techniques1200s

3 people stabbed in SF today, also 4 people shot in Richmond, and a woman shot to death in Oakland.

Another man was shot in a drive-by today, in downtown SF. He was hit in the leg, and collapsed at 5th and Market Streets. It happened at 2pm, in the middle of the day.


----------



## techniques1200s

It's also amazing how many shootings are NOT reported in the news. According to residents of the Mission District in SF who posted on another website, there have been 3 shootings in the past week, none of which were in the news. 

One man was shot in the face, and reportedly died. No news.

One man was shot in the arm during a robbery. No news.

One man was shot in the back, and two others were reportedly hit in a shooting. No news. 

It's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## techniques1200s

Wow, apparently ANOTHER man was shot today with no mention yet in the news. This happened downtown, at 4:40 pm, just a few blocks and two hours after the first drive-by shooting on Market street.

Someone who witnessed it described 6 gunshots, a victim lying on the street under the drivers-side door of a sedan, and all the windows of the car shot out. He wasn't sure the man survived. 

Word is there's a war going on between gangs from SF, Richmond, and Oakland for control of the Tenderloin and mid-Market corridor, which is prime drug turf. It's also an area that's sandwiched between Union Square and Civic Center. So the tourists and politicians are having shootings everyday in their own backyard, but there's still no mention of much of it...


----------



## bob rulz

techniques1200s said:


> No murders in SF, but there were three shootings in the past 24 hours, that seriously wounded two people, and left a city bus full of bullet holes.


Eh, attempted murders are more representative than actual murders, anyway.


----------



## techniques1200s

Yeah maybe so...there certainly are a lot.

Anyways one of those attempts was successful. Yet another shooting on monday killed a man in the Visitacion Valley neighborhood, at 11:49 pm.

Damn, there are now many reports of a second fatal shooting in Downtown SF yesterday, that happened just blocks from the earlier drive-by on market, and just a block from Powell street (tourist central). Everyone is saying it was brutal and the victim died, however no news outlets have picked up the story yet...what the hell. This was a drive-by shooting that resulted in a death, and it was in broad daylight in the busiest most tourist-travelled area of the city...

This puts SF's total at 59 I believe.


----------



## techniques1200s

Ok NOW the news is reporting it, though it's kinda buried in there on the sfgate website.

What happened on Monday in SF:

-A man was shot at 5th and Market, downtown, in a drive-by, at 2:10 pm.

-2 more men were shot at Mason and Cyrill Magnin streets, just a couple blocks from the first shooting, and just two hours later, at 4:40 pm. They were sitting in a car when a man approached and shot them. One victim died, and the other escaped with non-life threatening injuries.

-Then, at 11:49 pm, a man was shot to death in Visitacion Valley, in another drive-by.

So 4 shot, and two dead on Monday in SF, 3 of the victims being shot very close to one of the "safest" and busiest parts of the city, Union Square. An area full of hotels, tourists, cable cars, and upscale shops and department stores.

SF's total is now at 60.


----------



## ranny fash

^errrrrrrrrr.......i always wanted to visit SF!

sounds like a fucking warzone...


----------



## techniques1200s

61 for SF. 

A man was shot in the head with a shotgun during a daylight robbery at an auto parts store in the Mission. His body was then dropped off at the Ingleside Police Station.


----------



## KGB89

techniques1200s said:


> 61 for SF.
> 
> A man was shot in the head with a shotgun during a daylight robbery at an auto parts store in the Mission. His body was then dropped off at the Ingleside Police Station.


You should start yourself a crime blog. Maybe make something like this out of all the stuff you put into this thread.


----------



## techniques1200s

you know, that might be a good idea...I've been keeping track of as much as I can regarding crime in SF. I have a text file that I've been adding to throughout the year, and it's getting pretty long...though not as long as one for Baltimore might be (of course). Damn, they're at 185 already?



ranny fash said:



> ^errrrrrrrrr.......i always wanted to visit SF!
> 
> sounds like a fucking warzone...


There definitely has been a recent surge in violent crime. The stuff happening downtown has been a little disconcerting, and the Mission has been really violent lately...

San Francisco has always had gang problems and a busy drug trade. SF's gotten so much press over the years related to tourism, yuppies, hippies, gay rights, the internet boom and the like however, that many people think it's an urban disneyland with no problems. But, it's still an American city, and it has plenty of urban blight to go around. There were a few years in the late 90's to early 2000's where SF actually did have a relatively low murder rate by US standards though.

Anyways, Oakland is at 70, with 400,000 people, down from the same time last year. SF is at 61, with more or less 750,000 people, up from the same time last year...


----------



## WawaY[625]

Asiaweek ranked our city (davao) as the 2nd most peaceful city in Asia 

Most of the murders here are (though unofficial) supported by the city government (via the davao death squad).Usually, under the hit list are drug pushers, robbers and even petty criminals 

it might be cruel to some, but to many residents here, the blood spilled is well worth the peace of mind of being able to walk the streets at night without fearing of getting mugged :lol:


----------



## Manila-X

WawaY[625] said:


> Asiaweek ranked our city (davao) as the 2nd most peaceful city in Asia
> 
> Most of the murders here are (though unofficial) supported by the city government (via the davao death squad).Usually, under the hit list are drug pushers, robbers and even petty criminals
> 
> it might be cruel to some, but to many residents here, the blood spilled is well worth the peace of mind of being able to walk the streets at night without fearing of getting mugged :lol:


Because you have a hardcore mayor that gets alot of respect


----------



## hkskyline

Asiaweek stopped publishing quite a number of years ago. I believe I still have a copy of their last issue in my overseas home.


----------



## techniques1200s

SF is at 62. Another man shot to death today.


----------



## NewOrleansRealtor

*Living In New Orleans*

New Orleans has a high murder rate as we have a high % of Afro-Americans who tend to be violent. Over 50% of the current population is black. The local authorities are inept and cannot stop the senseless killing of young blacks. I live in the burbs and it has been over 30 years since my town has had a murder. Its not the area but the culture that does not believe in education and the 10 commandments. There is far more outrage with Mike Vick and the dogs than there is of the nightly killings of young black men and people who get in their way. You have a breakdown of the family that can be traced to the Great Society.


----------



## Xusein

:|

Good first impression there...


----------



## bob rulz

Spate of crimes over the last couple of days (by Salt Lake City standards at least).

-A drive-by shooting injured two people in a McDonald's parking lot.
-There was an attempted carjacking in South Salt Lake in which the victim of the attempted carjacking was shot 3 times (but survived).
-And now the initially mysterious death of a 9-year old boy in a downtown restaraunt is being treated as a murder (cause of death was hypothermia, possibly from disciplinary practices). One of the 2 suspects is his sister.hno:


----------



## Jonesy55

NewOrleansRealtor said:


> Its not the area but the culture that does not believe in.. the 10 commandments.


So how come godless Scandinavia has such a low crime rate?


----------



## 7t

Maybe because they read the 10 commandments and have already passed that enlightment phase:dunno:
Or it could be that crime being the work of the devil is seen in such a bad light that the local authorities refuse to make it public.


----------



## HirakataShi

Jonesy55 said:


> So how come godless Scandinavia has such a low crime rate?


Hehehe. The ten commandments are the reason the crime rate in Japan is so low... :bash: 

no... Japan slaughtered the Christians who set foot on these shores.


----------



## fooddude

techniques1200s said:


> SF is at 62. Another man shot to death today.



An SF blog would be awesome! Do you think your up to the task


----------



## SlidellWeather

Here's a little more rational viewpoint from New Orleans from our local crime blogs. We have had 108 homicides this year with a current population of 300,000 based off United States Postal Service delivery statistics. http://www.nola.com/news/t-p/metro/index.ssf?/base/news-23/118544158593710.xml&coll=1

http://citizencrimewatch.org

http://blog.nola.com/murders2007/

http://dapoblog.blogspot.com/2007/06/nola-murder-clusters.html

Here is the NOPD crime maps site. 

http://gisweb.cityofno.com/crimemaps/ 

I'm actually very pleased with this site overall. You type in an address, and it gives you crimes for many categories up to within a couple of weeks of now. Not bad, in my opinion. Since many people go to the French Quarter from out of town...here is the 1st district police station address to put in. 501 N. Rampart St. 

You can definitely see where the worst neighborhoods are in the city from all of these resources and where things are actually pretty safe.


----------



## NewOrleansRealtor

Jonesy55 said:


> So how come godless Scandinavia has such a low crime rate?


High educational levels and the value they place on quality of life issues and a rule of law.


----------



## NewOrleansRealtor

7t said:


> Maybe because they read the 10 commandments and have already passed that enlightment phase:dunno:
> Or it could be that crime being the work of the devil is seen in such a bad light that the local authorities refuse to make it public.


Most of the murders are from people who cannot read on a level that can sustain them in a modern day job. The public education system strikes again as it has been run here since the great society.


----------



## Obscene

Just a little update from godless scandinavia.



> _Man found dead on Gothenburg street
> 
> Published: 29th July 2007 11:58 CET
> Online: http://www.thelocal.se/8030/
> 
> A man was found dead on Sunday morning on a street in the Hisingen area of Gothenburg.
> 
> "A man was shot and died of his injuries," a spokesman for police in the city said._





> Police suspect murder in Tumba death
> 
> Published: 26th July 2007 07:51 CET
> Online: http://www.thelocal.se/7998/
> 
> A 45-year-old woman was found dead in Tumba, south of Stockholm, early on Thursday morning. A man has been arrested on suspicion of murder.
> 
> The man turned himself in to police at around 2.30am and the woman was later found in an apartment in the Stockholm suburb.





> Man admits Strömstad murder
> 
> Published: 23rd July 2007 08:46 CET
> Online: http://www.thelocal.se/7965/
> 
> A man has admitted killing a woman whose body was found on Torskholmen in the harbour in central Strömstad on Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Police said the man, 20, was arrested last night in the coastal town, which lies close to the border with Norway. He is likely to be remanded in custody during the day.


----------



## NewOrleansRealtor

A man was found shot to death in a Mid-City neighborhood Saturday night, detectives with the NOPD said. 
The murdered took place shortly before 9 p.m. in the 4100 block of Martin Luther King Boulevard, according to Sgt. Joe Narcisse, an NOPD spokesman. 


Sixth District officers were called to the scene after receiving reports of gunshots in the area, Narcisse said. Officers found the victim lying on a canal embankment. He’d been shot several times and was pronounced dead at the scene.


----------



## Obscene

The usually is'nt many murders in Sweden, but here are some non-family related murders in Gothenburg this year.
This is not all, but i think these are the only ones called "murders". Homicides not included obviously.
All done outside..

27 january, Hisingen.
Victim: 35-year old man. three men accused of the murder.

24 february, Bergsjön.
Victim: 26-year old man. One man got 10 years in prison.
Murdered with a knife during a robbery-attempt.

1 april, Gårdsten
Victim: 18-year old man.
Shot on a football-field behind a school.

10 july, Länsmansgården.
Victim: 45-year old man. two young men in custody.

16 july, Kortedala.
Victim: 33-year old man.
Shot several times.

29 july, Hisingen
Victim: Unknown man.


----------



## techniques1200s

1 more for SF. 

A man was stabbed to death in the Fillmore. Another man was also critically injured in a shooting in Hunters Point. 63 murders total.

Damn the stabbing was completely random. The victim was a 54 year old man who was coming back from his friend's house, when a crazy dude stabbed him to death, right across the street from the police station.

Also, someone was shot to death in San Jose. Number 16 for them, which is really good for a city of almost 1 million people.


----------



## Jaeger

Jonesy55 said:


> So how come godless Scandinavia has such a low crime rate?


Helsinki has one of the highest murder rates in Europe.


----------



## Obscene

Jaeger said:


> Helsinki has one of the highest murder rates in Europe.


no it does'nt.

1998 it was obviously one of them (dont know if those stats are correct), but nowadays i dont think it is.


----------



## Grey Towers

I think Toronto's tally is in the mid-40s now, after a recent rash of shootings. Looks like it will be another bad year, in relative terms.


----------



## bob rulz

Obscene said:


> Homicides not included obviously.


What? A homicide _is_ a murder.

Another recent crime I forgot about is that a boy (maybe about 10 years old) was stabbed while riding his bike through a park at 10pm. He survived, but the crime appears to be random.

Nothing new to report today.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-abt 8,299,567
July 22
2006----313
2007----266

Brooklyn abt 2,530,531 
2006---106
2007---122

Queens abt 2,267,421 
2006----51
2007----41

Manhattan abt 1,635,318 
2006----65
2007----35

Bronx abt 1,377,697
2006----80
2007----66

Staten Island abt 488,600
2006----8
2007----5

I'd like to state this in Brooklyn's defense-The safe neighborhoods are actually exceedingly safe. I did the math using 2006 rates, but 2000 population so the neighborhoods are actually safer than I found, I used the city as an average which was 7.45 per, Brooklyn's neighborhoods that were below average were really below average getting rates of less than 1 to about 4 per. Unlike the Bronx which areas that were safer than average were barely safer than average. It's the bad areas that really kick the crime up-having around 20 per, which makes the whole borough look bad, keep in mind it's a 70 sq mile area so it shouldn't be hard to avoid the bad areas. 

Red is a higher murder rate than average, blue is a lower rate than average,the blue areas are a lot lower than average it's a big drop from red to blue.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/Mikejesmike/Brooklyn1.jpg

Same as above except blue isn't that far removed from the average murder rate.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v36/Mikejesmike/bronx1.jpg

The blue in Brooklyn is on average much lower than the blue in the Bronx.

Take a look at the crime and the violent crime rate, Brooklyn despite having more murders is actually safer and has a lower crime rate than last year.

Total Crime
2006--21,160
2007--19,534

Violent
2006--8,081
2007--7,477


----------



## Obscene

bob rulz said:


> What? A homicide _is_ a murder.


Oh ok. I just thought since they forgot about alot of murders they must've not included something. Im not good at these names.


----------



## fooddude

techniques1200s said:


> 1 more for SF.
> 
> A man was stabbed to death in the Fillmore. Another man was also critically injured in a shooting in Hunters Point. 63 murders total.
> 
> Damn the stabbing was completely random. The victim was a 54 year old man who was coming back from his friend's house, when a crazy dude stabbed him to death, right across the street from the police station.
> 
> Also, someone was shot to death in San Jose. Number 16 for them, which is really good for a city of almost 1 million people.



wow...i live on fillmore, 3 blocks from the police station


----------



## SheistbugzzNY

last nite was bad in brooklyn add 12 shootings, 3 fatal, just in brroklyn. mt uncle, a police officer said, the crime rate is starting to go up again. doesnt make sense


----------



## techniques1200s

Here's a little compilation I have of murders, shootings, stabbings, etc., that have taken place so far this year in San Francisco's Mission District. 

All of the murders are listed (12 of them), but, as for everything else, there have undoubtedly been many more incidents. I have many of the shootings recorded, minus about 3 months, so I've missed quite a few. 

The Mission has around 60,000 residents.

Here's the list:

-1 man shot to death in drive by at 13th and folsom 
-1 man shot to death at 17th and mission 
-1 man run over and killed on sidewalk after argument with motorist, Valencia and 16th 
-1 Man shot to death by police outside pizzeria 
-1 man stabbed in burger king, 16th and Mission 
-2 men beat nearly to death with a baseball bat at 24th and South Van Ness
-1 man shot, 26th and Mission 
-1 man stabbed in neck, 24th and Shotwell
-1 man stabbed in bar fight, mission street 
-shots fired in crowd of teenagers at 20th and Shotwell, by John O'Connel High School 
-teenager fires through window of business
-1 man shot, 18th and San Carlos 
-1 seventeen-year old girl shot, 1100 block of Treat Ave.
-1 man shot to death outside liquor store, 26th and Harrison 
-1 woman beaten and strangled with piano wire, 1600 block of Minna
-2 men shot, 26th and harrison 
-1 man robbed at gunpoint, pistol-whipped, 19th and hampshire
-1 homeless man severly beaten, kicked in head, 22nd and mission 
-1 man beat with baseball bat, robbed, 26th and Mission 
-shots fired, 15th and mission, broad daylight 
-1 15-year old boy shot to death by gang members, 24th and Balmy. He wasn't in a gang
-1 man shot to death, 16th and Mission 
-1 man shot to death, San Carlos, shot six times in the back 
-1 man shot to death, 16th and 7th 
-2 men shot to death, 300 Capp
-1 man shot in face, dies, 24th and York 
-1 homeless man beat to death by teenagers, 25th and Harrison
-1 man shot in foot after gunfight at bar. 6 arrested, 7 guns confiscated, including 1 rifle, cesar chavez
-1 man stabbed with icepick repeatedly, capp street
-1 man shot, capp and 19th
-1 man shot by gangmembers while playing soccer, for wearing blue, 19th and Valencia
-daylight shooting at 14th and mission
-gangbangers beat and rob man
-1 man shot at 17th and capp
-1 man shot at 19th and capp
-3 men stabbed at night club
-3 shot, 19th and Valencia 
-1 man shot during attempted robbery, 20th and hampshire


----------



## im_from_zw038

In my city of Zwolle in The netherlands (115.000 inh) we have around 1 to 5 murders a year. Probably the avarage is 2 or 3. This year one man was stapped to death, and 2 citizens from my city has been killed just outside the city. One whas beaten and than set on fire (horrible) the other one was found death without further information, only that his death was violent. The past ten years there were 22 or something people killed in the city, about 30 people from my city where killed around the country. Compared to the san fran list above, extremely low i guess. For example, last year there where no homicides in my city. Amsterdam and Rotterdam (both around 700.000 inh) are the 'murder capitols' in the Netherlands, with 30 to 50 murders a year. A lot were executions (organized crime). Difference is that we don't call a murder a murder quickly, most of the times it called death by mistake (manslaughter is the correct word?) or something, so the real numbers could be (much) higher.

Still, the netherlands is quite violent: 4th in Europe


----------



## fooddude

techniques1200s said:


> Here's a little compilation I have of murders, shootings, stabbings, etc., that have taken place so far this year in San Francisco's Mission District.
> 
> All of the murders are listed (12 of them), but, as for everything else, there have undoubtedly been many more incidents. I have many of the shootings recorded, minus about 3 months, so I've missed quite a few.
> 
> The Mission has around 60,000 residents.
> 
> Here's the list:
> 
> -1 man shot to death in drive by at 13th and folsom
> -1 man shot to death at 17th and mission
> -1 man run over and killed on sidewalk after argument with motorist, Valencia and 16th
> -1 Man shot to death by police outside pizzeria
> -1 man stabbed in burger king, 16th and Mission
> -2 men beat nearly to death with a baseball bat at 24th and South Van Ness
> -1 man shot, 26th and Mission
> -1 man stabbed in neck, 24th and Shotwell
> -1 man stabbed in bar fight, mission street
> -shots fired in crowd of teenagers at 20th and Shotwell, by John O'Connel High School
> -teenager fires through window of business
> -1 man shot, 18th and San Carlos
> -1 seventeen-year old girl shot, 1100 block of Treat Ave.
> -1 man shot to death outside liquor store, 26th and Harrison
> -1 woman beaten and strangled with piano wire, 1600 block of Minna
> -2 men shot, 26th and harrison
> -1 man robbed at gunpoint, pistol-whipped, 19th and hampshire
> -1 homeless man severly beaten, kicked in head, 22nd and mission
> -1 man beat with baseball bat, robbed, 26th and Mission
> -shots fired, 15th and mission, broad daylight
> -1 15-year old boy shot to death by gang members, 24th and Balmy. He wasn't in a gang
> -1 man shot to death, 16th and Mission
> -1 man shot to death, San Carlos, shot six times in the back
> -1 man shot to death, 16th and 7th
> -2 men shot to death, 300 Capp
> -1 man shot in face, dies, 24th and York
> -1 homeless man beat to death by teenagers, 25th and Harrison
> -1 man shot in foot after gunfight at bar. 6 arrested, 7 guns confiscated, including 1 rifle, cesar chavez
> -1 man stabbed with icepick repeatedly, capp street
> -1 man shot, capp and 19th
> -1 man shot by gangmembers while playing soccer, for wearing blue, 19th and Valencia
> -daylight shooting at 14th and mission
> -gangbangers beat and rob man
> -1 man shot at 17th and capp
> -1 man shot at 19th and capp
> -3 men stabbed at night club
> -3 shot, 19th and Valencia
> -1 man shot during attempted robbery, 20th and hampshire


Wow, is that just for 2007?

Good comp. I think it would be much better with dates and the entire SFC, or other neighborhoods 


Keep it up though


----------



## MasonsInquiries

as of today (august 1) baltimore's rate is 183.


----------



## techniques1200s

fooddude said:


> Wow, is that just for 2007?
> 
> Good comp. I think it would be much better with dates and the entire SFC, or other neighborhoods
> 
> 
> Keep it up though



Yeah that's for 2007, and it's all more or less chronological, from oldest to newest (top is older, bottom newer). It's not perfect though, I wish I put dates in. 

Also, I do have lists for other neighborhoods, I'll post them later. I have all the murders for 2007, and a pretty good amount of shootings listed where people were injured, though I didn't start recording stuff other than murders until maybe march, and I don't have a source where I can get all information obviously...but I try  

So far I have 98 shootings (with victims who were injured...as for shots fired...I have a few recorded, but that typically doesn't ever make it to the news, unless it's broad daylight in a busy area, or downtown, etc...), 23 stabbings, 16 "severe" beatings listed throughout SF, though the real number of incidents so far this year could be twice that. I just record what I've found myself on the news and various websites for the past 5-6 months.

As for murders, 45 people were shot to death, 11 stabbed to death, 4 beat or strangled, 3 were victims of vehicular homicide, and 1 woman was burned alive.


----------



## Taller Better

I read today that our murders were up to 48.


----------



## Xusein

Hartford has had 17 murders, a 13.3% rise from this time last year. 

Murders in July have went up, from 1 to 4. Small change, but high percentage-wise. 
Two of those victims were killed on the same street.

However, shootings have dropped to 91, from 123.


----------



## techniques1200s

I just compiled the numbers of all reported crimes in SF for the 90 days leading up until August 2nd. So, from May 5th, until August 2nd 2007, there have been:

14,213 crimes total

Including:

Arson: 67
Assault: 1715
Robbery: 894
Rape: 21
Burglary: 1180
Drugs/Narcotics: 1948
Larceny/Theft: 5305
Vadalism: 1662
Vehicle theft: 1394
Homicide: 30


I know it's impossible and pointless to predict these things, but IF San Francisco continued to have 30 murders every 90 days, we would come out with about 122 murders by the end of the year, and a murder rate of 16.3 per 100,000 residents.

OR, if we continue to have 64 murders (the total right now) every 213 days, we'll have 110 murders by the end of the year, and a murder rate of 14.7 per 100,000. (as well as the highest murder rate since 1993)


----------



## techniques1200s

Whoa, a murder that happened 11 days ago, has just been mentioned in the news, in a tiny little article, buried on the sfgate website.

A Mexican immigrant who had been in SF for just 2 months was shot dead during a robbery attempt on Potrero Hill.


----------



## im_from_zw038

(Zwolle - Netherlands) > violence against police officers has risen with 50% (!) in my region the past 6 months. 2 weeks ago a man shot a police officer twice in a mall in the city of Apeldoorn.


----------



## techniques1200s

1 more murder for SF, a man was shot to death in visitacion valley. 

Also, 3 murders in Oakland in the past 24 hours. A journalist for the Oakland tribune was executed by a gunman in downtown Oakland, as he walked to work at 7:30 in the morning, just a block from Alameda county courthouse. He was shot once in the back, and once in the head, with a weapon that "was not a handgun," according to police. Also, two men were killed and another wounded in a triple shooting outside a nightclub, and a 12 year-old girl was struck by a stray bullet in another shooting.

SF is somewhere between 65 and 72 murders so far this year. There are 65 definite murders, and 7 more, where it is unclear what the verdict is...

-1 person was killed when a felon crashed into him in a police chase. The news said it was manslaughter...BUT another man died in exactly the same way, being struck by a criminal in a police chase, and it was considered a murder...so that's confusing.

-1 person was shot to death in what might have been considered as self defense.

-1 homeless woman was reported to have been shot to death on Haight street by many witnesses, but there was no news article reporting it.

-1 man was found bound and strangled in a ransacked apartment...but the death was considered as just "suspicious." Though there was also the word "murder" floating around news articles...

-1 man, a DJ, was found stabbed to death in Hayes Valley, a slightly sketchy neighborhood. He had come home very late, and neighbors heard a "commotion" in his apartment. Police came to investigate, and found a blood trail OUTSIDE the door, and the man dead inside the apartment. However, it was considered a suicide...

-1 man was reportedly shot in the face in the Mission, after which he attempted to drive away, crashing his car further down the block and dying. No news about it. Maybe to try and keep the murder numbers down, the police considered his death the result of the car accident, instead of the bullet he took to the face...

-and lastly, I have recorded that a man was murdered downtown, although that might just be error on my part, as I don't remember anything about it...



Anyways, Oakland is probably around 80 so far.


----------



## Obscene

> Gang war killings: prosecutor demands life
> 
> Published: 23rd July 2007 11:52 CET
> Online: http://www.thelocal.se/7968/
> 
> Prosecutors are to appeal the sentence of a man convicted of murdering two Vietnamese refugees in Gothenburg last year. The 31-year-old man was sentenced to 12 years for the murders, which were the result of a feud between two rival Vietnamese gangs in the region.
> 
> The two victims were shot around twenty times with an automatic weapon in an apartment in the Hammarkullen area of Gothenburg.


--


----------



## SE9

Gang related murders of teenagers in London, as from 1st Jan - 4th Aug 2007 (all committed with guns or knives):


----------



## Pozei

In Australia we have about 250 murders and in Brisbane maybe about 20-25.


----------



## techniques1200s

So far this year, at least 6 kids under the age of 18 have been murdered in SF.


-a 17 year-old girl was shot in a drive-by in hunter's point. She wasn't the target.

-a 16 year-old boy was shot to death in a donut shop by rival drug dealers in the Tenderloin.

-a 17 year-old boy was shot in the head and killed in the Tenderloin.

-a 15 year-old boy was shot to death in a drive-by in the Mission by gangbangers. He wasn't in a gang.

-a 15 year-old boy, and a 16 year-old boy, best friends, were found stabbed to death on a remote road in an industrial area of Hunter's Point.

Here's a map of murder victims under 18 so far:










And...a map of all murder victims so far this year:


----------



## techniques1200s

There were 3 murders within 6 hours in Oakland last night, bringing the 30 hour total to 5 murders.


----------



## FREKI

^Yikes!


3 Murders is all Copenhagen ( 1.8mil ) have had so far this year!


----------



## Pozei

I know I mean Brisbane only has like 20 murders a year.


----------



## Sir_Spike

> What is the murder rate in your city?


I don't know. But it just went up by one. Mwahahaha!!!


----------



## techniques1200s

Mr_Denmark said:


> ^Yikes!
> 
> 
> 3 Murders is all Copenhagen ( 1.8mil ) have had so far this year!


And there have just been 2 more, making 8 murders since Thursday morning. That's 8 murders in 4 days, bringing the total to 79.


----------



## Mikejesmike

Obscene said:


> What.. what a decline..
> What about Harlem, Washington Heights, L.E.S? You got any specific stats for those areas? I would assume that most murders on manhattan happen in those areas, so there must be a huge decline there..


Can't get any stats on Washington Heights from 1990 only 1994,Lower East Side was hard to define.


Washington Heights
1994--31

2006-3
2007-5 (In 1994 would've been about 19)


Harlem--2000 pop-288,403
1990-228 murder rate of 79 per using 2000 census, higher with 1990.
2006-60 murder rate of 21 per using 2000 census, likely lower in fact

2006-43
2007-23 (In 1990 would've been about 140)

Some areas in Harlem have seen a dramatic decline like the 28th precinct, which I believe is the heart of Harlem. It had 41 murders in 1990 and last year at this time of the year had 9 murders, so far this year there has only been 1 murder.


----------



## dgu56

*Mexico murder rate is three times that of U.S.*



Yoryi said:


> The murder rate of Mexico City is 2.5
> 
> Here's an interesting article for those who maybe didn't believed me...
> http://gritsforbreakfast.blogspot.com/2006/09/mexicos-president-fox-tells.html


Check out www.crimeinmexico.org

"According to www.nationmaster.com, the per capita murder rate in Mexico is three times higher than the United States. The murder rate per million in Mexico is 130, while the murder rate per million in the United States is 42.



The number of murders last year in Mexico totaled 13,829.



The number of murders in the United States totaled 12,658.



The United States has three times the population of Mexico (approx. 300 million to 100 million)"


----------



## dgu56

*Mexico murder rate is three times that of U.S.*

From www.crimeinmexico.org

"According to www.nationmaster.com, the per capita murder rate in Mexico is three times higher than the United States. The murder rate per million in Mexico is 130, while the murder rate per million in the United States is 42.



The number of murders last year in Mexico totaled 13,829.



The number of murders in the United States totaled 12,658.



The United States has three times the population of Mexico (approx. 300 million to 100 million)"


----------



## bob rulz

A robbery at a hair salon on the west side of the city led to a murder. If my count is correct, it's the 11th one this year. hno: Even without the Trolley Square shooting that killed 5, we'd be just 1 below our total for all of last year. There's been 15 in the county, as opposed to 17 all of last year.


----------



## krull

*Number of black murder victims on rise*


By Lara Jakes Jordan, Associated Press Writer
August 9, 2007


WASHINGTON --*Nearly half of the nation's murder victims in 2005 were black*, and the number of black men who were slain is on the rise.

A majority of the black murder victims were relatively young -- between 17 and 29, the Justice Department said in a study released Thursday.

The department's Bureau of Justice Statistics report offers a snapshot of racial disparities among violent crime victims. *Black people represented an estimated 13 percent of the U.S. population in 2005, the latest data available, but were the victims of 49 percent of all murders and 15 percent of rapes, assaults and other nonfatal violent crimes nationwide.*

*Most of the black murder victims -- 93 percent -- were killed by other black people, the study found. About 85 percent of white victims were slain by other white people.*

National Urban League President Marc Morial, a former mayor of New Orleans, said the data reflect a trend that cannot be reversed by law enforcement alone. It will require changes in public education and a revival of federal summer jobs programs for economically disadvantaged young people, he said.

"The mixture of illegal drugs, easy access to handguns, and young men who feel locked out of economic opportunity is what these statistics reflect," Morial said.

An estimated 16,400 people were murdered in the United States in 2005, down from a peak of 21,400 a decade ago. Similarly, the number of black people slain dropped over the last 10 years, from 10,400 in 1995 to almost 8,000 in 2005.

But the murder rate among black men rose slightly between 2004 and 2005, continuing several years of dips and increases.

Two years ago, 6,783 black men were murdered, up from 6,342 in 2004, the study shows. The murder rate among white men also rose, but less dramatically: 5,850 were slain in 2005, compared with 5,769 the year before.

Murders of women, white and black, remained relatively unchanged between the two years.

Additionally, *more than half of black murder victims -- 51 percent -- were in their late teens and twenties. Comparatively, just over a third -- 37 percent -- of white people murdered were between 17 and 29*, the study shows.

*The study did not take a detailed look at violent crime victims who are Hispanic or Latino, or other races.* However, it concluded that violent crime victims were more often black than any other race except American Indians.


*Among the study's other findings:*

--Never-married black people were more likely than all other blacks to be victims of violence.

--Poorer black people were at a greater risk of violence than households with higher annual incomes.

--Black people living in cities were more likely to be violent crime victims than people living in suburban or rural areas.


© Copyright 2007 Associated Press.


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco just had its 70th murder this morning:

www.sfcrime.blogspot.com


----------



## Adams3

dgu56 said:


> Check out www.crimeinmexico.org
> 
> "According to www.nationmaster.com, the per capita murder rate in Mexico is three times higher than the United States. The murder rate per million in Mexico is 130, while the murder rate per million in the United States is 42.
> 
> 
> 
> The number of murders last year in Mexico totaled 13,829.
> 
> 
> 
> The number of murders in the United States totaled 12,658.
> 
> 
> 
> The United States has three times the population of Mexico (approx. 300 million to 100 million)"



And El Salvador? 3300 murders out of a population of 5,9 million!


----------



## cphdude

Mr_Denmark said:


> ^Yikes!
> 
> 
> 3 Murders is all Copenhagen ( 1.8mil ) have had so far this year!


Still only 3? Pretty good I guess...


----------



## FREKI

cphdude said:


> Still only 3? Pretty good I guess...


Yep looks like it'll be a new record... atleast for the last couple of years..

As spring came I thought we'd get a couple doing the summer as more people take to the street at night and more people drink and all that but looks like they desided to not kill eachother - smart move imo


----------



## Shukie

Right now the Netherlands is sitting at 74 murders in the first half of this year, with 15 of them in Amsterdam and 11 in Rotterdam. Couldn't find any numbers for The Hague and Utrecht, but they'll take up the third and fourth spot no doubt. That's on a population of 16.5 million, so if this keeps up there'll be around 9 murders per million this year. When it comes to serious crime, the Netherlands ranks pretty high up there sadly.


----------



## techniques1200s

71 now for SF, with a man gunned down by two assailants as he stepped outside his house. Sounds like a gang hit or something...

There were also two people killed in two seperate hit and runs on sunday, but in most cases I think that would be considered vehicular manslaughter, not murder...does anyone know?

^^It's amazing how the Netherlands, is considered one of the higher crime countries in Europe, and San Francisco, with only 750,000 people has had almost the same number of murders as them so far this year. And then there are cities like Philadelphia, that have had, what...almost 300 murders so far this year? The US has some problems, that's for sure...


----------



## Obscene

techniques1200s said:


> ^^It's amazing how the Netherlands, is considered one of the higher crime countries in Europe, and San Francisco, with only 750,000 people has had almost the same number of murders as them so far this year. And then there are cities like Philadelphia, that have had, what...almost 300 murders so far this year? The US has some problems, that's for sure...


Violent Crime is not only murders but also attempter murder, assault, robbery etc.. Knives seems to be more common here too so that might explain some, since you'll die easier by a gun than a knife. i think there's more "impulsive-murders" in USA caused by guns too..

And yeah, more problems and more poverty too of course..


----------



## Shukie

Certainly, you'd have much less hesitation shooting a gun than sticking a knife in someone.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-abt 8,299,567
August 19
2006----356
2007----306

Brooklyn abt 2,530,531 
2006---128
2007---133 

Queens abt 2,267,421 
2006----55 
2007----46 

Manhattan abt 1,635,318
2006----72
2007----40

Bronx abt 1,377,697
2006----91
2007----79

Staten Island abt 488,600
2006----10
2007----8


----------



## bob rulz

techniques1200s said:


> There were also two people killed in two seperate hit and runs on sunday, but in most cases I think that would be considered vehicular manslaughter, not murder...does anyone know?


Depends. If it was intentionally running them down and killing them, or if the intent was murder, then it's murder. If the deaths were an accident, it's vehicular manslaughter.

Busy on Sunday; there were no murders, but 4 people were shot (2 by police officers). A man was killed by a police officer after he pointed a gun at the officer in northwestern Salt Lake City. A police officer shot another man after he barricaded himself inside his house in Riverton.

There were also 2 attempted murders; 1 in West Valley City and another on the Shivwits Indian Reservation near St. George.


----------



## Xusein

Hartford had another murder lately, so it's now up to 18.


----------



## techniques1200s

here's a map showing the 71 murders (and 3 justifiable homicides, in yellow), that have occured in SF as of August 18th:


----------



## Bond James Bond

Shukie said:


> Right now the Netherlands is sitting at 74 murders in the first half of this year, with 15 of them in Amsterdam and 11 in Rotterdam. Couldn't find any numbers for The Hague and Utrecht, but they'll take up the third and fourth spot no doubt. That's on a population of 16.5 million, so if this keeps up there'll be around 9 murders per million this year. When it comes to serious crime, the Netherlands ranks pretty high up there sadly.


Crime statistics are usually expressed in terms of crimes per 100,000 people, not one million. So that 9 murders per 1 million is really 0.9 murders per 100,000, which is very low.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-abt 8,299,567
August 26
2006----366
2007----311

Brooklyn abt 2,530,531 
2006---132
2007---136 

Queens abt 2,267,421 
2006----56
2007----46 

Manhattan abt 1,635,318 
2006----73
2007----42

Bronx abt 1,377,697
2006----95
2007----79

Staten Island abt 488,600
2006----10
2007----8


----------



## [email protected]

Tokyo will be one of the lowest cities at the murder rate in the world.


----------



## Pincio

In Rome, 0.4 homicides per 100,000 people
http://it.wikinews.org/wiki/Criminalità_in_calo_in_Europa_e_l’Italia_è_la_più_sicura
Rome is one of the safest cities in the world.


----------



## OMH

Pincio said:


> In Rome, 0.4 homicides per 100,000 people
> http://it.wikinews.org/wiki/Criminalità_in_calo_in_Europa_e_l’Italia_è_la_più_sicura
> Rome is one of the safest cities in the world.


certainly didn't thought that


----------



## Pincio

Those numbers refers to 2005.


----------



## Boscorelli

Obscene said:


> Sweden 1st January ---> 31st July: 160
> Stockholm 1st January -> 31st July: 45
> 
> Dont know if it's correct.



It´s not correct!

Ther are about 80-100 murders in the whole country each year.
The problem with the statistics in Sweden is that you have to understand them, all murders REPORTED in sweden are registred as murders in Sweden although they might have occured in another country and the victim was not even swedish, sucpicious cases are also reported as murders although they might have been accidents, suicide are also counted as murders, and if several people report a murder its counted as several murders although it´s "just" one murder. It´s a very strange system. I don´t know why it´s done like this.
So you have to wait a year or two the get the right information, until BRÅ analyzes the figures. So the fake figures show about 300 murders each year in Sweden, but 2005 forinstence the real number was 83. And the murders rate has been the same for years, no change, about 80- 100.


----------



## Obscene

Boscorelli said:


> It´s not correct!
> 
> Ther are about 80-100 murders in the whole country each year.
> The problem with the statistics in Sweden is that you have to understand them, all murders REPORTED in sweden are registred as murders in Sweden although they might have occured in another country and the victim was not even swedish, sucpicious cases are also reported as murders although they might have been accidents, suicide are also counted as murders, and if several people report a murder its counted as several murders although it´s "just" one murder. It´s a very strange system. I don´t know why it´s done like this.
> So you have to wait a year or two the get the right information, until BRÅ analyzes the figures. So the fake figures show about 300 murders each year in Sweden, but 2005 forinstence the real number was 83. And the murders rate has been the same for years, no change, about 80- 100.


Ok, that's what i thought too.

but actually 2005 there was obviously 238 murders:
http://www.bra.se/extra/pod/?action...statsType=100&statsCounty=La&Year=2005&type=1

is that wrong too? or have'nt they anylized those numebrs?
i can't find any graph or whatever where they say that the real number for 2005 was 83.


----------



## Boscorelli

Obscene said:


> Ok, that's what i thought too.
> 
> but actually 2005 there was obviously 238 murders:
> http://www.bra.se/extra/pod/?action...statsType=100&statsCounty=La&Year=2005&type=1
> 
> is that wrong too? or have'nt they anylized those numebrs?
> i can't find any graph or whatever where they say that the real number for 2005 was 83.



Yes it´s wrong, you been reading reported murders not acctual, check this pdf:

http://www.bra.se/extra/measurepoint/?module_instance=4&name=Anmälda brott&url=/dynamaster/file_archive/060824/948babcd6679f37b400e83cf98744644/2anmalda%2520brott.pdf


the correct numbers are on page 29.


----------



## Obscene

Boscorelli said:


> Yes it´s wrong, you been reading reported murders not acctual, check this pdf:
> 
> http://www.bra.se/extra/measurepoint/?module_instance=4&name=Anmälda brott&url=/dynamaster/file_archive/060824/948babcd6679f37b400e83cf98744644/2anmalda%2520brott.pdf
> 
> 
> the correct numbers are on page 29.


oh ok thanks. sounds more reasonable.
i still can't find how many ACTUAL murders stockholm, gothenburg and malmö had. can you?

This way of reporting is really confusing and gives people the "wrong image".
80-100 murders sounds quite low to me thought, but i guess it's pretty much the same as the other european countries..?

Is Sweden the only country who reports it this way?


----------



## techniques1200s

How successful are murder investigations in people's cities?

San Francisco's numbers are depressing, and getting more so by the minute....

2004:
88 murders
43 arrests

2005:
96 murders
34 arrests

2006:
86 murders
25 arrests

2007 to date:
71 murders
19 arrests


Keep in mind, these are arrests, not convictions.


----------



## OMH

techniques1200s said:


> How successful are murder investigations in people's cities?
> 
> San Francisco's numbers are depressing, and getting more so by the minute....
> 
> 2004:
> 88 murders
> 43 arrests
> 
> 2005:
> 96 murders
> 34 arrests
> 
> 2006:
> 86 murders
> 25 arrests
> 
> 2007 to date:
> 71 murders
> 19 arrests
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, these are arrests, not convictions.


San Francisco is the new Comptonhttp://www.skyscrapercity.com/images/smilies/shake.gif
hno:


----------



## thf5007

I think thats whats happening in every US city as far as arrests are concerned. We could thank the increased pressure on people to not talk to the police when crimes occur and that infamous "Stop Snitchin" campaign which unfortunately has been terribly effective in getting people to keep their mouths shut.


----------



## techniques1200s

Yeah it's always been this way it seems. The threat of retaliation for cooperating with police is just too big...

And in other news, San Francisco has some of the worst rated Public Housing developments in the United States, a report released today states.

The worst is the 265 unit Hunters View development in Hunters Point, with a score of 26 out of 100. The regional HUD director said this is among the lowest scores he has ever seen. 

Second were the Sunnydale projects in Visitacion Valley, with a score of 46 out of 100. A score of 60 is considered "satisfactory," and a score of 90 is considered "good."

Problems are rampant including among other things: mold, mildew, malfunctioning appliances, sewage problems, lack of sewer and drain covers, broken glass, cockroaches, potholes, burnt-out trash cans, missing smoke-detectors, and bullet holes.

http://sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/08/29/BAQ9RRNDA.DTL


----------



## cphdude

techniques1200s said:


> How successful are murder investigations in people's cities?
> 
> San Francisco's numbers are depressing, and getting more so by the minute....
> 
> 2004:
> 88 murders
> 43 arrests
> 
> 2005:
> 96 murders
> 34 arrests
> 
> 2006:
> 86 murders
> 25 arrests
> 
> 2007 to date:
> 71 murders
> 19 arrests
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, these are arrests, not convictions.


I dont know about the city, but for the whole country (Denmark) where the rate is normally around 50 if I remember correctly, the convictionrate is normally around 95% and most of them with a confession of some kind.


----------



## techniques1200s

Wow, that is certainly a high conviction rate. Now, for it to be that high in America...we'll have to wait until hell freezes over.

SF just had homicide number 72 early this morning.

Last night was violent, with 1 man stabbed to death in UN Plaza downtown (UN Plaza...ironic huh?), and 3 other people shot and wounded in separate incidents around the city.


----------



## techniques1200s

well, there's been spate of violent crime in SF. In 12 hours the following happened:

- 3 men shot in separate incidents Thursday night. 

- 1 man stabbed to death this morning.

- 1 man shot multiple times in drive-by this morning.

- 1 teenager reportedly shot in head and then run over with a car, this morning (no news on it yet)

- 2 people found slain in a home today.

So, at least 3 dead and 5 more shot in half a day.


----------



## cphdude

techniques1200s said:


> Wow, that is certainly a high conviction rate. Now, for it to be that high in America...we'll have to wait until hell freezes over.
> 
> SF just had homicide number 72 early this morning.


Well, as I said we are a very small country and in most cases murders are not ramdom, (which I asume are the hardest once to solve). Most of the time the parties know each other i.e husbond/wife, friends etc. and it is all very local...


----------



## techniques1200s

I more today, so 75 for SF.


----------



## wjfox

Why is this thread so popular? Seems a very gloomy subject to discuss...


----------



## techniques1200s

1 more on Sunday, 1 on Monday, so 77 murders for SF.

Oops make that 2 on Monday, so 78 murders. 7 in 4 days: 3 on Friday, 2 on Sunday, 2 on Monday.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-abt 8,299,567
September 2
2006----378
2007----320

Brooklyn abt 2,530,531 
2006---134
2007---138

Queens abt 2,267,421
2006----57
2007----46 

Manhattan abt 1,635,318 
2006----75
2007----44

Bronx abt 1,377,697
2006----98
2007----84

Staten Island abt 488,600
2006----14
2007----8


----------



## techniques1200s

79 for San Francisco. There was yet another murder on Sunday, but the news has not reported it. There were dozens of witnesses however, who can attest that it DID happen, to the presence of a body, and the presence of the police and the medical examiner. This is just one of a few murders that have not been reported in the news so far this year in SF.

So 8 murders in 4 days. Plus a 19 year old man was stabbed on Saturday by some gang-members, and it's not sure if he'll live. Hopefully the 4-day total won't go to 9...


----------



## Taller Better

Chalk one up for Memphis Tennessee... a Great Dane dog knocked a hand gun off a table (say wha?) and it went off, shooting his owner in the back. full story:

http://www.citynews.ca/news/news_13367.aspx


Guns don't kill people.... dogs do.


----------



## Mikejesmike

NYC
September 23
2006-416
2007-340


----------



## Ian

I didn't find murder rates in Argentina by cities

This is the 2005 list by Province...



Buenos Aires City--------	4,85
Buenos Aires Province---- 6,19
Catamarca---------------	1,88
Chaco------------------ 5,97
Chubut------------------	9,03
Córdoba-----------------	3,74
Corrientes---------------	5,90
Entre Ríos---------------	4,91
Formosa-----------------	8,23
Jujuy------------------- 3,62
La Pampa----------------	1,56
La Rioja------------------	2,75
Mendoza-----------------	7,05
Misiones-----------------	6,98
Neuquén-----------------	6,40
Río Negro----------------	5,36
Salta--------------------	5,53
San Juan----------------	2,26
San Luis-----------------	2,42
Santa Cruz--------------	4,14
Santa Fe----------------	7,6
Santiago del Estero------	4,15
Tierra del Fuego----------	0,81
Tucumán----------------	3,21

We have only one state under 1 hno:


----------



## FREKI

Taller said:


> Chalk one up for Memphis Tennessee... a Great Dane dog knocked a hand gun off a table (say wha?) and it went off, shooting his owner in the back.


:lol: 

What kind of idiot have a loaded gun lying around without the safety on??? :nuts: 

I say he had it comming!

Hardly counts for a muder though.. the Dane (  ) was simply doing the world a favor!


----------



## FREKI

A 27yo immigrant stabbed his 24 yo exgirlfriend today on the island of Amager in Copenhagen... he then continued to stab himself...

She died, he survived, bringing Copenhagen's 2007 murder count to 4 












It's strangly related to the murder in the northern part of Zealand last week where another immigrant killed his ex... in both cases the murderes were immigrants and residing in Sweden...


So ladies... don't date immigrants living in Sweden.... :|


----------



## staff

^^
Immigrants as in native Danes residing in Sweden?

I don't really see the point mentioning the fact that it's an immigrant. If you'd say that in Malmö, then you would statistically be talking about a native Dane as it is now the largest immigrant group in Malmö.


----------



## techniques1200s

86 for SF. A man was shot to death while driving in broad daylight, in front of many witnesses. Then his car rolled a block down a hill and through a busy intersection before stopping. Despite this, the only news article was a tiny one that appeared 3 days later on a couple small news sites. Forget the SF Chronicle reporting on crime in SF. They're too busy pointing elsewhere in the bay area. There are a half-dozen articles on there about murders that occurred this weekend in Oakland, San Jose, Berkeley and Mountanview, but the one that happened in SF is ignored...


----------



## FREKI

staff said:


> Immigrants as in native Danes residing in Sweden?


No immigrant as in non native Dane ( nor Swede ) who immigrated to Denmark, but apperently up until today resided in Sweden... ( or atleast had the adresse there to save taxes as many do )



staff said:


> I don't really see the point mentioning the fact that it's an immigrant


I point it out because I think it's an fact that belongs to the story - had it been a Dane I would have mentioned that too..

People love to call Denmark racist or harsh on immigrants - if they actually knew why we have the debate we have that might help them to understand our situation ( a situation Malmo shares too btw ) - when a less than 10% group stands for more than 40% of the murders in a country ( 50% of Copenhagen's murders so far this year ) - I think it's safe to say there is a problem!


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 9/15/07

2005 - 355
2006 - 342
2007 - 287


----------



## Obscene

Mr_Denmark said:


> when a less than 10% group stands for more than 40% of the murders in a country ( 50% of Copenhagen's murders so far this year ) - I think it's safe to say there is a problem!


so thats 2 murders by immigrants in Copenhagen and 2 murders by native danes? i dont find that to be so particulary bad since there are about 20% (??) immigrants in Copenhagen. It could be alot worse. 
it is a big city after all, but copenhagen is doing good with the murder-rate thats it's pretty amazing...

murder rates might not reflect the citys other violent crime-rate tho', dont know nothing about that.


----------



## krull

*Crime on the decline in New York*


Diane Hess
September 25. 2007 3:29PM

Statewide, crime dropped 5% in the first half of 2007, led by double-digit decreases in rapes, robberies and motor vehicle thefts, Gov. Eliot Spitzer’s office reported on Tuesday.

Overall violent crime was down 6% for the first six months of the year, the Division of Criminal Justice Services reported.

DCJS reported decreases in various crime areas, including murder (down 4%), rape (down 19%), robbery (down 13%), assault (down 1%), burglary (down 7%), larceny (down 3%) and motor vehicle thefts (down 15%).

“Government has no more fundamental role than to protect the public, and I am pleased to see crime decreasing across the state,” Gov. Spitzer said in a statement. “Safe communities are vital to the social and economic fabric of the state and we will continue working tirelessly with law enforcement officials to achieve lower crime rates and to target problem areas.”

Within New York City, aggravated assault -- the only crime category to rise in the first half of the year -- increased less than 1%. Meanwhile, violent crime dropped 5% and property crime decreased by 4%.

The state is targeting upstate and Long Island crime pockets through Operation IMPACT, for which Gov. Spitzer increased funding this year by 14% to $17 million.

In June, the Federal Bureau of Investigation named New York City the safest big city in the country in 2006. The city experienced a 5.3% decline in overall crime -- which included a 24.2% drop in rape and a 13.3% decrease in motor vehicle thefts.


Entire contents © 2007 Crain Communications, Inc.


----------



## tablemtn

Unfortunately, immigrants (particularly from Pakistan) are causing a spike in Norway's crime rate.

Link to Aftenposten article (in English)


----------



## MARACUCHisimo

TEN WORST COUNTRIES FOR MURDER (LATE-1990s) COUNTRY PER 100,000 
(1) Colombia 84.4 
(2) El Salvador 50.2 
(3) Puerto Rico 41.8 
(4) Brazil 32.5 
(5) Albania 28.2 
*(6) Venezuela 25.0 *
(7) Russian Federation 18.0 
(8) Ecuador 15.9 
(9) Mexico 15.3 
(10) Panama 14.4 

http://www.benbest.com/lifeext/murder.html

yeah my country is a bad place to stand in


----------



## Obscene

how come theres no african countries on that list?
i supposed alot of countries there count very different.


----------



## MARACUCHisimo

a lot of african countries are under regime so they do not usually make those list


----------



## techniques1200s

Oakland, CA is at 104 murders now.


----------



## JaakkoSuomi

I think that Helsinki in Finland has one of the highest murder rates in Europe. But there isn't much corruption here and every detail is reported, so maybe that plays a part somewhat in the overall perception..


----------



## Obscene

> Malmö shooting victim dies from injuries
> 
> Published: 28th September 2007 10:21 CET
> Online: http://www.thelocal.se/8636/
> 
> The 34-year-old man who was shot at a restaurant in Malmö on Wednesday night has died. The suspected attacker, a 44-year-old man, is likely to be charged with murder on Friday afternoon.
> 
> However, on Friday morning the police officer in charge of the investigation, Tommy Lindén, was guarded about whether or not the suspect had admitted to being involved.
> 
> "That will be made public during the proceedings," he said, although police say unofficially that they have no doubt that they have the right man in custody.
> 
> The murder was committed at the outside seating area of a restaurant on Claesgatan in Malmö. The assailant came out of the restaurant, walked up to the 34-year-old who was sitting outside with several people, and from close range shot him in the head.
> 
> The 44-year-old was arrested a short while later in a nearby cellar and several witnesses have confirmed his identity.
> 
> Tommy Lindén said on Thursday that the motive for the cold-blooded killing was not yet known, but that it was probably due to a dispute between the two men.
> 
> Doctors made it clear early on that the victim would not survive. A bullet had become lodged so far into his brain that it could not be removed.


´´


----------



## techniques1200s

A 66 year-old man killed in a car-jacking...Number 87 for SF:



> SAN FRANCISCO
> Suspects sought in noontime killing
> 
> 
> San Francisco police are searching for three young men involved with a fatal shooting that may have been prompted by an argument over a minor traffic collision, according to Police Sgt. Neville Gittens.
> 
> Kam Shing Yam, a 66-year-old San Francisco resident, was identified by the medical examiner as the man who was shot in the 100 block of Raymond Avenue around noon Saturday.
> 
> Witnesses in Visitacion Valley told police Yam was shot while standing near his car and arguing over the collision with three men in their late teens or early 20s, Gittens said.
> 
> During the argument, one of the men got into Yam's car and tried to drive off with it, Gittens said. When Yam jumped in front of the car, a second man shot him, Gittens said.
> 
> Yam, who was driving alone, was taken to a local hospital and later pronounced dead, Gittens said.
> 
> Immediately after the shooting, at least one of the men drove off in Yam's car, which was later found near Brazil and La Grande avenues near McLaren Park, Gittens said.
> 
> "They tried to torch it but were unsuccessful," said Gittens.
> 
> Descriptions of the two cars were not available.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2007/10/01/BAH8SHATT.DTL


----------



## Mikejesmike

September 30

New York City
2006-428
2007-351

Brooklyn 
2006-159
2007-157 

Queens 
2006-62
2007-50

Manhattan 
2006-82
2007-47

Bronx
2006-110
2007-89

Staten Island
2006-15
2007-8


----------



## LordMandeep

a lot more domestic disputes really...


----------



## Grey Towers

I thought last year's tally was in the 70s, which would be not far off from 1991's record of 89 or something.


----------



## LordMandeep

murders usually go down in the colder months i think... hno:


----------



## monkeyronin

Grey Towers said:


> I thought last year's tally was in the 70s, which would be not far off from 1991's record of 89 or something.


2005 had 78, which was the highest in recent years, though I believe there were 102 murders in 1992.


----------



## wowsim

Last year the total number of murders for my State (Victoria) was 67, population 5 million. There are no specific stats that I can track down for Melbourne. But as Melbourne's population is just under 4 million I would assume the majority of those murders were attributable to Melbourne.


----------



## krull

*half dozen killed or wounded during violent NYC night*


By VERENA DOBNIK
Associated Press Writer
11:26 AM EDT, October 20, 2007

A half dozen young men were shot or stabbed on New York City streets at the start of another weekend with unseasonably warm temperatures that kept people outdoors. 

Jose Batista, 15, was a block away from his Harlem home just before 9 p.m. Friday when he and another youth were shot in the abdomen, police said. 

Batista was pronounced dead at a nearby hospital. The other victim, whose name was not immediately released, was in stable condition. 

About an hour later in Queens' East Elmhurst neighborhood, police aided a 30-year-old man who had been critically wounded by someone with a knife. Just before midnight, a 35-year-old man was shot in the leg at a public housing complex in Brooklyn's Fort Greene area. 

The last attack of the night came at about 3 a.m. in the Bushwick area of Brooklyn, where two young men were hit by multiple gunshots. The victims, both 18, were hospitalized in critical condition. One had wounds to the head and torso. The other had been shot in the neck. 

It was a rough night for the city in what has generally been a good year. 

Through Oct. 14, the police department had reported 372 murders, down from 451 during the same period a year ago. If that trend holds, New York City could be on pace to have its fewest killings since the early 1960s.


Copyright © 2007, The Associated Press


----------



## jamietoronto

Today in Toronto, we just reached our 70th murder of the year. With the cities population being 2.5 mil., thats pretty good. I think it is a little worse than last year though.


----------



## jamietoronto

By the way, I have always been curoius about the number of murders in the GTA (Greater Toronto Area). More so the golden horseshoe. If anyone could find that, it would really be appreciated.


----------



## jamietoronto

LordMandeep said:


> murders usually go down in the colder months i think... hno:


Most murders happen in the summer months (At least all the gang shootings here in Toronto) When all the gangs are outside (can't afford air conditioning) they see each other and shoot. Its rediculous really.


----------



## SE9

*London UK* - 7,517,000

Murder (not homicide) Rate for 2007:

January - 17
February - 12
March - 8
April - 12
May - 7
June - 27
July - 11
August - 16
September - 14
*2007 total (excl. October): 124*


*Selected Borough Totals for 2007:*
*Lambeth (272,000)* _(Brixton, Stockwell, Clapham, Streatham, Tulse Hill, Waterloo)_ - *21* 
*Greenwich (222,600)* _(Woolwich, Charlton, Greenwich, Eltham, Thamesmead)_- *7* 
*Southwark (269,200)* _(Peckham, Walworth, Camberwell, Bermondsey, Dulwich)_ - *7*
*Newham (248,400)* _(Stratford, Plaistow, Canning Town, Beckton, East Ham)_ - *7*
*Ealing (306,400)* _(Ealing, Acton, Greenford, Southall, Northolt)_ - *7*
*Croydon (337,000)* _(Croydon, Thornton Heath, Norbury, Purley, Addington)_ - *6*
*Camden (227,500)* _(Camden Town, Hampstead, Highgate, Holborn, Gospel Oak)_ - *4*
*Hackney (208,400)* _(Hackney, Clapton, Homerton, Hoxton, Dalston)_ - *4*
*Tower Hamlets (212,800)* _(Poplar, Bow, Mile End, Bethnal Green, Whitechapel)_ - *4*
*Haringey (225,700)* _(Tottenham, Wood Green, Hornsey, Highgate, Finsbury Park)_ - *4*
*Islington (185,800)* _(Islington, Highbury, Holloway, Angel, Archway)_ - *2*
*Lewisham (225,700)* _(Lewisham, Deptford, Catford, New Cross, Forest Hill)_ - *1*


----------



## techniques1200s

2007 Murders by month so far for SF (pop. 750,000):

January: 12
February: 7
March: 6 
April: 11
May: 7
June: 11
July: 14
August: 9
September: 10
October: 5 (so far)

Total: 92


By District/Area: 

Hunters Point (pop. 30,000): 19
Downtown Area (Financial District, South of Market, Tenderloin, Civic Center): 16
Mission District (pop. 60,000): 12
Western Addition (Fillmore District, Lower Haight, Hayes Valley, Panhandle, Alamo Square): 12
Visitacion Valley (pop. 16,000): 10
Lakeview: 6
Excelsior District: 4
The Sunset: 3
Potrero Hill: 2
Golden Gate Park: 2
North beach: 2
The Haight: 1
Bernal Heights: 1
The Marina: 1
Noe Valley: 1


----------



## kingsdl76

Grey Towers said:


> Toronto has about 68 or 69 now after a couple of domestics. I hope last year's near-record high isn't eclipsed.


Wow.....that's amazingly low considering how huge Toronto is. Just take a look at Chicago, which is comprable to Toronto in both population and land area. Chicago has a far higher murder rate than Toronto.


----------



## OMH

kingsdl76 said:


> Wow.....that's amazingly low considering how huge Toronto is. Just take a look at Chicago, which is comprable to Toronto in both population and land area. Chicago has a far higher murder rate than Toronto.


but still too high..most european cities have only about 1-2 for 100.000 people!


----------



## LordMandeep

yeah he has a good point, just because lets say 200-300 fewer people get murdered in your city then the other comparable city, does not mean your so great.


In Toronto we always had 55-65 murders really. The Norm has gone up to 70 now, which is either a troubling sign or maybe due to increasing population especially on the border of the city.


----------



## monkeyronin

OMH said:


> but still too high..most european cities have only about 1-2 for 100.000 people!


So is Copenhagen "all European cities" now? From what I've seen, most major Euro cities tend to be in the 2-4/100,000 range. Same as Canadian cities and the safer US cities.


----------



## LordMandeep

i heard it was either Stockholm or Helsinki that has quite a large number of murders....


----------



## techniques1200s

One thing you have to take into account with murder rates i would say, are the number of people wounded but not killed. For instance, one person has been killed in SF the past week, but 10 more have been shot and stabbed and lived. 20, or even 10 years ago, more people would have died from their injuries because of less advanced medical treatment.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-abt 8,299,567
October 21
2006----465
2007----385 4.64 per 100k or 1 in 21,557

Brooklyn abt 2,530,531 
2006---175
2007---169 6.68 per 100k or 1 in 14,974 

Queens abt 2,267,421 
2006----64
2007----56 2.47 per 100k or 1 in 40,490

Manhattan abt 1,635,318 
2006----88
2007----53 3.24 per 100k or 1 in 30,855

Bronx abt 1,377,697
2006----121
2007----99 7.19 per 100k or 1 in 13,916

Staten Island abt 488,600
2006----17
2007----8 1.64 per 100k or 1 in 61,075


----------



## bhagavadgita

Cleveland is at (110) as of 10-23-07


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

what website can one get all this info for cities?


----------



## Xusein

Hartford had another murder last weekend, making it go up to 23 since January.

That's about the same amount in all of 2006. And a murder rate of 18.5/100k. 

The suburbs, however, have much less, and are still below 2/100k.


----------



## bobbycuzin

Chicagoago said:


> While the US's rate is WAYYYY too high, people sometimes get a little worked up that people in this country are creeping around worrying about getting murdered every day.
> 
> Each yeah, 99.99461% of people in this country AREN'T murdered.


yeah, and people who get murdered are usually participating in activities knowing their life is on the line, such as gangs and black market economies


----------



## krull

*DON'T 'OVER'-DO IT
CRIME FALL SPURS CUT IN COP OT*












By LARRY CELONA
October 29, 2007

Cops did a good job this year reducing crime in New York City.
Too good.

So, instead of keeping the pressure on and reducing the crime rate even further, the department has decided to scale down its attack by cutting back on one of its most useful weapons - overtime.

Sources said it's all about the numbers.

"We don't want to lower it too much, because we're going to have to compete with it next year," one police source said about the city's crime rate. "It will put more pressure on everybody, from chiefs to cops."

After a banner year that saw the overall crime rate drop 6.7 percent and the murder rate plunge 17.2 percent, department officials instituted a new edict:

Don't quit while you're ahead. Just cut back.

According to department sources, the NYPD last week reduced overtime for warrants and narcotics.

Cops in narcotics were limited to 60 hours of OT each month, a cap that was put in place in March after the city's crime numbers went down.

But the cap was lowered to 45 hours as the crime stats continued to improve. Cops in the warrants division will be limited to 35 hours a month for the rest of the year.

*Sources said the overtime reductions would allow the department to save some money and stay ahead of last year's crime-reduction pace.*

*As of Oct. 21, there were more than 95,000 total crimes committed in the five boroughs, about 7,000 fewer than during the same time the year before.*

*There were 385 murders committed in 2007 between January and October, 80 fewer than that period the year before.*

Cops began the year with no cap at all, a strategy aimed at encouraging officers to make more busts.

On Jan. 1, the NYPD decided to eliminate the limit on OT - then 45 hours a month - in response to a 10 percent spike in murders in 2006.

The department restored the cap in March, raising the limit by 15 hours.

In August, the department's new patrol chief, Robert Giannelli, issued a directive mandating that special overtime money earmarked for cops in violence-prone precincts be given to "aggressive" officers rather than "do-nothing" cops.

Giannelli said officers should get paid extra for what they actually accomplish, not for the time they put in.

He said the system should reward cops who use their overtime shifts to make arrests in higher-profile crimes like gun possession and shootings.


Copyright 2007 NYP Holdings, Inc.


----------



## alin

Baghdad was a very safe city before 2003 without car bombs and shootings.It was much safer than american city like Chicago or Detroit.Americans have made Baghdad what is today(a war zone like most american cities)with their competence in fighting crime.http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8506208244285834451&q=gangs+in+the+military&total=218&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## techniques1200s

Well, It's Halloween in San Francisco, and I'm guessing there will be some violence tonight. Last year a gang feud led to 9 people being shot during the Halloween celebration in the Castro. The year before, a few people were stabbed at the same event. This led the city to cancel the event this year, but there's no way the visitors can all be stopped. I envision some violence between the same gangs happening on the anniversary of that (very highly publicized) shooting (oh yeah, of course no one was arrested. Even though the shooting occurred within a crowd of 200,000 people)...


----------



## Chicagoago

alin said:


> Baghdad was a very safe city before 2003 without car bombs and shootings.It was much safer than american city like Chicago or Detroit.Americans have made Baghdad what is today(a war zone like most american cities)with their competence in fighting crime.http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8506208244285834451&q=gangs+in+the+military&total=218&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


War zones?....like most American cities?

Please...


----------



## CORLEONE

In my city, Madrid (Spain) EUROPE. With a population of 6.367.345 people, we just had 62 musrders from january 2007 till today. 41 of the 62 has been resolved by police. Of course, guns are ilegal, and we have more than 1.000.000 hispanos (South americans) I think that this data gives many answers.


----------



## CORLEONE

This means 1 murder every 102.699 habitants.

The worst year was 2001 in which we had 92 murders.


----------



## alin

Madrid population is 3,228,359 and not 6 milion.That statistic is for the city of Madrid and not for the metropolitan area of Madrid.


----------



## Ian

alin said:


> In my country guns are illegal and there are no blacks or hispanics


Sorry, i didn't understand your point :nuts:... In Buenos Aires all the population is "hispanic"(people that speak spanish) and we have a lower murder rate than most of the big cities in "anglo-saxon-british North america" ... so your pathetic racist theories are wrong kay:


----------



## th0m

Chicagoago said:


> Yeah, if Chicago kept the Jan/Feb rates, it would have around 265 murders a year, not 450.


So they cant afford AC, but they can afford heating? :lol:


----------



## koolkid

^^Blankets...


----------



## Chicagoago

th0m said:


> So they cant afford AC, but they can afford heating? :lol:


Many places in Chicago that are rented receive heat for free. All landlords are required to provide heat from Sept. 15th to June 1st (of course you only really need it from around Nov 1st to April 15th, but just to be sure...)

While the temp in Chicago rarely gets above 34C for any long period of time (although it can get up to around 39C), it gets down to around -26C during the winter at times, and can last up to a few days.

So you HAVE to have heat or you'll die. You can live without AC though. Somewhere around 20% of Chicagoans don't have AC.


All together though, I think most people in the USA have air conditioning. From statisics I found, even 76% of poor households have air conditioning. I would think most all of the others would...


----------



## LordMandeep

that is true in Toronto, heating is required by law in all residential buildings..


----------



## Jayayess1190

alin said:


> In my country guns are illegal and there are no blacks or hispanics.In my city the murder rate was 4 murders for a population of 320000.In the capital city of my country there where 24 murders in a year for a population of 2 million. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bucharest#Crime


Not even one black or Hispanic person?


----------



## Jayayess1190

:gunz: Welcome to Killadelphia 

On Wednesday a Dunkin Donuts at 66th and Broad Streest was robbed. A police officer walked into the store as it was happening and was shot in the head. The guy was on the run and a manhunt went into effect. Schools in the area were on lockdown. And the guy has not been caught yet. Now, the cop who was shot has died. hno:

http://www.philly.com/inquirer/home_top_left_story/20071103_Manhunt_Continues.html
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,306817,00.html
http://www.iht.com/articles/ap/2007/10/31/america/NA-GEN-US-Officers-Shot.php
http://www.boston.com/news/nation/articles/2007/11/02/police_officer_shot_during_robbery_dies/

*"Philadelphia has faced an uptick of gun violence recently, with more than 400 people murdered in the city in the last year — the highest total in nearly a decade. This year's pace is nearly identical. The vast majority of the murders are committed with guns".*


----------



## grzes

350+ for a population of about 650,000.


----------



## sukwoo

Chicago's murder count as of the end of September is 341, down fro 355 at the same time last year.

http://egov.cityofchicago.org/city/...t&entityName=Police&deptMainCategoryOID=-9967

Even though Chicago's population is about one third of NYC, we have a very similar murder count this year.


----------



## techniques1200s

grzes said:


> 350+ for a population of about 650,000.


What city is this?

SF is at 94 now.


----------



## CORLEONE

alin said:


> Madrid population is 3,228,359 and not 6 milion.That statistic is for the city of Madrid and not for the metropolitan area of Madrid.


Sorry but that statistic is for the whole comunity of Madrid, which is 6.300.000 people. So let me refresh the info:

The comunity of Madrid (CAPITAL CITY AND ROUNDED CITIES)
With a population of 6.367.345 people, we just had 62 murders from january 2007 till today. 41 of the 62 has been resolved by police. Of course, guns are ilegal, and we have more than 1.000.000 hispanos (South americans) I think that this data gives many answers.


We are happy with hispanic people in our streets. No problem at all, they adapted quite well.


----------



## bhagavadgita

117 For Cleveland, OH


----------



## bobbycuzin

grzes said:


> 350+ for a population of about 650,000.


that's definitely not in the US


----------



## Xusein

I think grzes is from Baltimore. :dunno:


----------



## tablemtn

Vancouver, Canada is currently at 18 homicides, which is about normal for this time of year. But the big news from the Vancouver area actually comes from the suburb of Surrey, where six people were shot to death in an apartment building in October. The massacre is still unsolved.


----------



## canadave87

The best number I could find for Ottawa with a quick search was 1.1 homicides per 100,000 people in 2004. That translates to about 12-13 homicides over the course of the year.


----------



## Ian

CORLEONE said:


> We are happy with hispanic people in our streets. No problem at all, they adapted quite well.


... hey spaniards are hispanics too!!!! Of course they adapted well :lol:


----------



## Sean in New Orleans

canadave87 said:


> The best number I could find for Ottawa with a quick search was 1.1 homicides per 100,000 people in 2004. That translates to about 12-13 homicides over the course of the year.


Canada has much lower murder rates. That is one thing that is good about being a socialist country. But, I still have to stick with US capitalism and the freedoms we have with health care. I just can't think of a better situation that I have with the freedoms I have when it comes to health care and the decisions I have to make about who and what can treat my own body. There is one thing that is sacred to me and that is my body....it is me. And I'll be damned if I have to have someone tell me who can treat that body based on gov't insurance. I own and have my own policy and I pick my own doctor and own hospital. That is one thing that I consider most sacred about being a US citizen. If that means there are a bunch of crackhead druggies killing each other in their own hoods, then I'll live with it. I don't cross their social circles anyway.


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Nice attitude to have there... "I'm all right Jack".

Did you know (gasp) that the NHS in Britain allows you to choose your own GP to a certain extent and now grants choices on where you want your surgery to be performed?

It isn't simply the capitalist "only the rich can have healthcare" system that guarantees good treatment, take a look at France as they have some fantastic health care systems or Germany.


----------



## bobbycuzin

TenRot said:


> I think grzes is from Baltimore. :dunno:


not even close, baltimore has around 275 per year with the same population and they are at the top of the list


----------



## Xusein

Sean in New Orleans said:


> Canada has much lower murder rates. That is one thing that is good about being a socialist country. But, I still have to stick with US capitalism and the freedoms we have with health care. I just can't think of a better situation that I have with the freedoms I have when it comes to health care and the decisions I have to make about who and what can treat my own body. There is one thing that is sacred to me and that is my body....it is me. And I'll be damned if I have to have someone tell me who can treat that body based on gov't insurance. I own and have my own policy and I pick my own doctor and own hospital. That is one thing that I consider most sacred about being a US citizen. If that means there are a bunch of crackhead druggies killing each other in their own hoods, then I'll live with it. I don't cross their social circles anyway.


Nice. Too bad most Americans don't agree with you.


----------



## tablemtn

Canada is not a socialist country. Look at their booming capitalist economy and all the jobs it is creating. That is hardly 'socialist.'


----------



## canadave87

Sean in New Orleans said:


> Canada has much lower murder rates. That is one thing that is good about being a socialist country. But, I still have to stick with US capitalism and the freedoms we have with health care. I just can't think of a better situation that I have with the freedoms I have when it comes to health care and the decisions I have to make about who and what can treat my own body. There is one thing that is sacred to me and that is my body....it is me. And I'll be damned if I have to have someone tell me who can treat that body based on gov't insurance. I own and have my own policy and I pick my own doctor and own hospital. That is one thing that I consider most sacred about being a US citizen. If that means there are a bunch of crackhead druggies killing each other in their own hoods, then I'll live with it. I don't cross their social circles anyway.


Um, okay. That really has nothing to do with the homicide rate of Ottawa. :uh:


----------



## Canuck514

Sean in New Orleans said:


> Canada has much lower murder rates. That is one thing that is good about being a socialist country. But, I still have to stick with US capitalism and the freedoms we have with health care. I just can't think of a better situation that I have with the freedoms I have when it comes to health care and the decisions I have to make about who and what can treat my own body. There is one thing that is sacred to me and that is my body....it is me. And I'll be damned if I have to have someone tell me who can treat that body based on gov't insurance. I own and have my own policy and I pick my own doctor and own hospital. That is one thing that I consider most sacred about being a US citizen. If that means there are a bunch of crackhead druggies killing each other in their own hoods, then I'll live with it. I don't cross their social circles anyway.


Dude, I'm not going to say anything nasty to you because you are obviously ignorant of Canada. The label 'socialist' country has been perpetuated by American movies/media/etc. Canada is socially much more liberal than the US and if that means we are labelled 'socialist' then I'm all for it. However, Canada is very fiscally conservative and extremely capitalist. I think Canada demonstrates that you can have both worlds (socially liberal and fiscally conservative) and be very successful. I'm sure you don't realise but our dollar is much stronger than the US dollare right now and our economy is going very, very strong as we continue to pay down our debt. Perhaps your current administration could learn a thing or two on how to properly run a government. Furthermore, we have a current $15 billion surplus in our national budget for this fiscal year. I could go on and on but I have a feeling it will fall on deaf ears...

One more thing - I would much rather have our Health care system than yours. The rich can still get private medi-care - it's called a two-tiered system and is currently widely used in this country. The difference being is that the poor in Canada can go to a hospital and not worry about thousands of dollars in bills like in the US. I would hate to be poor in the US.


----------



## Dr. Phalange

Sean in New Orleans said:


> Canada has much lower murder rates. That is one thing that is good about being a socialist country. But, I still have to stick with US capitalism and the freedoms we have with health care. I just can't think of a better situation that I have with the freedoms I have when it comes to health care and the decisions I have to make about who and what can treat my own body. There is one thing that is sacred to me and that is my body....it is me. And I'll be damned if I have to have someone tell me who can treat that body based on gov't insurance. I own and have my own policy and I pick my own doctor and own hospital. That is one thing that I consider most sacred about being a US citizen. If that means there are a bunch of crackhead druggies killing each other in their own hoods, then I'll live with it. I don't cross their social circles anyway.


Wow, the ignorance is staggering!

It is astonishing that the level of uninformed opinions concerning every element of Health Care persist in much of the US...which is sad, because this is probably why such an expensive, wasteful, inefficient, even discriminatory system persists in the United States to this very day. 

Private insuarance firms, Hospitals, and basically any other individual or group that is currently lining their coffers with health care dollars vehemently propagate the several myths to keep the populace ignorant to the reality of health-care in America.

Not once in that long-winded nonsensical paragraph did you come close to a correct statement, let alone a fact.

Besides, I'd prefer a systemt that isn't focused primarily on profit, and thus doesn't evaluate the economical pros and cons of whether or not to deny lifesaving treatment to patients.


----------



## lkm370

Sean in New Orleans said:


> And I'll be damned if I have to have someone tell me who can treat that body based on gov't insurance. I own and have my own policy and I pick my own doctor and own hospital. That is one thing that I consider most sacred about being a US citizen. .


what!?!, healthcare isnt guaranteed to you if your a US citizen, but hey if you dont mind getting billed the shit out of you then i dont care.


----------



## TheCreass

*OT: Healthcare in the US*



Dr. Phalange said:


> Wow, the ignorance is staggering!
> 
> It is astonishing that the level of uninformed opinions concerning every element of Health Care persist in much of the US...which is sad, because this is probably why such an expensive, wasteful, inefficient, even discriminatory system persists in the United States to this very day.
> 
> Private insuarance firms, Hospitals, and basically any other individual or group that is currently lining their coffers with health care dollars vehemently propagate the several myths to keep the populace ignorant to the reality of health-care in America.
> 
> Not once in that long-winded nonsensical paragraph did you come close to a correct statement, let alone a fact.
> 
> Besides, I'd prefer a systemt that isn't focused primarily on profit, and thus doesn't evaluate the economical pros and cons of whether or not to deny lifesaving treatment to patients.


I wrote this essay for one of the classes I was taking a couple of months ago.....just thought it might be of some use, since the discussion seems to have strayed from murder rates to healthcare in the US.

*Resolving the Healthcare Crisis in the United States*

In a developed country such as the United States – the richest nation on earth, healthcare is something that should be considered as a right, not a privilege for only those who can afford it. We have a duty to provide universal and affordable healthcare to all Americans, regardless of income. Americans spend more on healthcare than any other nation on earth. The number of uninsured Americans continues to rise, as does the cost of insurance premiums, drugs and medical services. Both insured and uninsured Americans run the high risk of financial ruin, just for getting sick.

According to the latest figures from the U.S. Census Bureau, 15.8% of Americans have no health insurance; that’s approximately 47 million people (http://www.seekingalpha.com/article/45951-47-million-americans-have-no-health-insurance). Since 2000, the number of uninsured Americans has risen by almost 7 million people (http://www.nchc.org/facts/coverage.shtml). Just to put it into perspective, 47 million people is more than the combined population of California, Oregon and Washington combined. That’s 47 million people with absolutely no coverage whatsoever, should they get sick.

In the past few months, there has also been much coverage in the news and in Michael Moore’s documentary ‘SiCKO’ on the plight of the ‘underinsured’. In a recent study conducted by the Consumer Reports National Research Center (http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2007/08/cu_insurance.html), it was identified that approximately 24% of Americans are underinsured, meaning that their insurance barely covers their medical needs and often leaves them with huge medical bills which they are often unable to pay.

Ever increasing insurance premiums mean that fewer people are able to afford any kind of health insurance and employers who provide insurance to their employees are being forced to pass these costs on to their employees, or opt for plans with higher deductibles and co-payments. Insurance companies raise their premiums every year, far beyond the rate of inflation, while continuing to invent as many reasons as possible to deny treatment, particularly when it comes to pre-existing conditions. In addition, their CEO’s and shareholders are awarded multi-million dollar salaries.

Many people have died as a result of being denied treatment by insurance companies. Who gave insurance companies the power to decide whether someone is entitled to treatment, or not? Insurance companies can deny you based on pre-existing conditions and that in itself is very wrong.

Insurance isn’t the only factor in determining why healthcare has become so expensive in the United States and why as a nation, we spend significantly more on healthcare per capita than any other OECD country (http://www.kff.org/insurance/snapshot/chcm010307oth.cfm). Pharmaceutical giants also award their CEO’s and shareholders multi-million dollar bonuses, while the cost of prescription drugs keeps rising. In 2002, the largest pharmaceutical companies spent just 14% of their revenues to finance research and development as opposed to the 31% they devoted to marketing, advertising and administration, despite the fact that they claim that rising drug costs are the result of research and development.

Bureaucracy is another reason why healthcare is so expensive in the United States. It was estimated that in 2003, bureaucracy would consume at least $399.4 billion (http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/8800.php). The reason why this level of bureaucracy exists is due to the fragmented payment structure, in which providers are forced to raise costs due to having to deal with so many different insurance companies with different claim procedures and differing plans. What is staggering is that the United States wastes more money on such bureaucracy than it would if it provided healthcare to all of the uninsured.

The more unaffordable health care becomes, the less likely people are to get regular health checkups, particularly the uninsured and underinsured. Faced with the prospect of costly bills, the average person will put off going to the doctor until their illness becomes so serious that they are forced to visit the emergency room, or worse.

If you combine the spiraling costs of insurance premiums, the increasing numbers of uninsured, the waste in terms of bureaucracy and the sheer greed of the insurance companies and the pharmaceuticals, it’s not difficult to see why healthcare has become so expensive in the United States. As opposed to healthcare being available for all, it’s become a multi-billion dollar industry, all at the expense of the end user (the sick person). Until there is a complete change in attitude towards healthcare in general, the problem will continue to worsen. Unfortunately, the prevailing attitude of many Americans who defend the current system seems to be that healthcare isn’t a right and that if you can’t afford treatment, that’s too bad, since many are so afraid when they hear the words ‘socialized medicine’.

Unfortunately, there is no easy solution to the current healthcare crisis. Most Americans don’t trust the government enough to run healthcare and most would oppose any form of socialized healthcare system along the lines of Canada or Great Britain. Besides, the cost to the government of buying out the healthcare industry would be equivalent to buying 10,000 Microsoft Corporations. However, the government needs to step in and implement legislation to crack down on insurance companies in terms of their ever-increasing premiums and their denials of treatment. Insurance companies should be forced to make their financial records public. Pharmaceutical corporations should be forced to dedicate a higher percentage of their profits to research and development and insurance companies and hospitals should be encouraged to streamline their costs, to cut down on waste caused by bureaucracy. A governing body should be set up to monitor the activities of insurance companies, to ensure that the end user is protected and that the rules are adhered to.

The healthcare crisis in the United States is fixable, but it will take a big change in attitude and the removal of excessive greed and bureaucratic waste from the healthcare industry, along with some tough, new government regulations.


----------



## SlidellWeather

I would most definitely prefer the Canadian or British health system over what we have right now. My wife is originally from Pickering, and still has dual citizenship with Canada. It is reassuring to know that she can still get healthcare up there, if we lose our insurance down here. The level of service she recieved in Canada and here is basically the same, but she has insurance down here. I'm more than certain it would be a different story if we were without insurance. 

That being said...I don't see what govt. subsidized insurance has to do with the crime rates in a city.


----------



## LordMandeep

> Canada is not a socialist country. Look at their booming capitalist economy and all the jobs it is creating. That is hardly 'socialist.'



we were never really socialist but compared to today or even the US, we were socialist especially in the 70;s...


----------



## BigDan35

This thread is supposed to be about murder rates in countries/cities....not healthcare


----------



## techniques1200s

SF's murder rate is currently at 14.6 per 100,000. By the end of the year, it may be a little higher or a little lower, who knows. It's up from 12.8 in 2005, and 11.3 in 2006. There were 96 murders in 2005, 86 in '06, and there have been 94 so far for '07.

The assault rate has really spiked this year though. In the past 180 days alone, SF has had at least 3,680 assaults recorded. There were just 2,435 assaults recorded in all of 2006, and 2,639 in all of 2005.

That puts SF on pace to reach 7,000 assaults this year, and an assault rate of around 900-1,000 per 100,000 residents. That's a whole load higher than the 324.7 assaults per 100,000 last year. For comparison Detroit had around 1,400 assaults per 100,000 in 2005, and Oakland, CA, had around 650 per 100,000.


----------



## bobbycuzin

people shouldn't kill each other in san francisco, it's about the least irritating place in the world...and it has one of the lowest rates of poverty at 7.8%


----------



## Obscene

bobbycuzin said:


> people shouldn't kill each other in san francisco, it's about the least irritating place in the world...and it has one of the lowest rates of poverty at 7.8%


how poor are the poor in san francisco compared to the one's living in poverty in for example New York?


----------



## bobbycuzin

new york is a pretty bad example because it's known for having a high income disparity...according to wikipedia, the wealthiest census tract had a $188,687 median household income while the poorest tract had $9,320 which is ridiculously low for a household anywhere in the country

i looked up the poverty rates for san francisco and the 5 new york boroughs and this is what the numbers were

san francisco 7.8%
bronx 30.7%
brooklyn 25.1%
manhattan 20.0%
queens 21.6%
staten island 10.0%

new york has a much lower crime rate than san francisco though, so poverty and crime are negatively correlated in this comparison


----------



## BigDan35

bobbycuzin said:


> new york is a pretty bad example because it's known for having a high income disparity...according to wikipedia, the wealthiest census tract had a $188,687 median household income while the poorest tract had $9,320 which is ridiculously low for a household anywhere in the country
> 
> i looked up the poverty rates for san francisco and the 5 new york boroughs and this is what the numbers were
> 
> san francisco 7.8%
> bronx 30.7%
> brooklyn 25.1%
> manhattan 20.0%
> queens 21.6%
> staten island 10.0%
> 
> *new york has a much lower crime rate than san francisco though*, so poverty and crime are negatively correlated in this comparison


New York has a much lower crime rate than almost any big city.


----------



## techniques1200s

SF's poverty rate overall is low, but I've seen different numbers. Some sources say 7.8 percent, and some sources say 10 percent, so maybe it's somewhere in the middle...SF is increasingly becoming a city of haves and have nots though. The middle class is leaving, and all you have left are the rich and the extremely poor.

Also I found an interesting statistic saying that nearly 40 percent of SF households are "asset poor" meaning if their incomes were stopped they would be able to survive at the poverty level for only three months before they were completely out of money. Don't know what these stats would be for other cities though.

Here are SF's census tracts with the highest poverty rates (as of 2005):



> SAN FRANCISCO COUNTY City Neighborhood Census Tract Block Group Rate
> 
> San Francisco Bayview/Hunter's Point 023002 1 60%
> San Francisco Bayview/Hunter's Point 023101 1 60%
> San Francisco Bayview/Hunter's Point 023103 1 60%
> San Francisco Bayview/Hunter's Point 023400 1 60%
> San Francisco Bayview/Hunter's Point 023400 2 60%
> San Francisco Bayview/Hunter's Point 023400 3 60%
> San Francisco Chinatown 010700 2 58%
> San Francisco Chinatown 010700 3 58%
> San Francisco Chinatown 011300 1 58%
> San Francisco Chinatown 011300 2 58%
> San Francisco Chinatown 011400 1 58%
> San Francisco Chinatown 011400 2 58%
> San Francisco Chinatown 011500 1 58%
> San Francisco Chinatown 011700 1 58%
> San Francisco Chinatown 011800 1 58%
> San Francisco Fillmore/Hayes Valley 015800 2 57%
> San Francisco Fillmore/Hayes Valley 016100 2 57%
> San Francisco Fillmore/Hayes Valley 016100 3 57%
> San Francisco Fillmore/Hayes Valley 016100 4 57%
> San Francisco Fillmore/Hayes Valley 016300 1 57%
> San Francisco Mission District 022802 1 47%
> San Francisco Mission District 020100 2 47%
> San Francisco Mission District 020100 4 47%
> San Francisco Mission District 020800 2 47%
> San Francisco Mission District 020800 3 47%
> San Francisco Mission District 020800 4 47%
> San Francisco Mission District 022703 3 47%
> San Francisco Mission District 022801 1 47%
> San Francisco Mission District 022803 1 47%
> San Francisco Mission District 022803 2 47%
> San Francisco Mission District 022903 1 47%
> San Francisco South of Market 017601 1 55%
> San Francisco South of Market 017601 2 55%
> San Francisco South of Market 017601 3 55%
> San Francisco South of Market 017601 4 55%
> San Francisco South of Market 017800 1 55%
> San Francisco South of Market 017800 2 55%
> San Francisco South of Market 017800 3 55%
> San Francisco South of Market 018000 2 55%
> San Francisco Tenderloin 011700 2 56%
> San Francisco Tenderloin 012000 1 56%
> San Francisco Tenderloin 012000 2 56%
> San Francisco Tenderloin 012200 2 56%
> San Francisco Tenderloin 012200 3 56%
> San Francisco Tenderloin 012300 2 56%
> San Francisco Tenderloin 012400 1 56%
> San Francisco Tenderloin 012400 2 56%
> San Francisco Tenderloin 012400 3 56%
> San Francisco Tenderloin 012400 5 56%
> San Francisco Tenderloin 012500 1 56%
> San Francisco Tenderloin 012500 2 56%
> San Francisco Tenderloin 012500 3 56%
> San Francisco Visitacion Valley 060502 1 63%
> San Francisco Visitacion Valley 060502 2 63%
> San Francisco Visitacion Valley 060502 3 63%
> San Francisco Excelsior 026001 2 40%
> San Francisco North Beach 010600 2 43%
> 
> http://www.baaqmd.gov/pln/grants_and_incentives/tfca/poverty_neighborhoods_table2004.pdf


----------



## techniques1200s

Also, as for reasons for crime in SF, which is overall a very affluent city...

There's a deep gang/drug culture here in poor neighborhoods. Also, SF is the focal point of the Bay Area, and criminals from all over come to SF, most notably the Tenderloin, to deal drugs. SF has it's own crime problems, but then it has the distinction of being the Bay Area's biggest open-air drug market, which magnifies the problem. Combine that with a terrible DA, a huge homeless population, a police force with hands tied by politicians, overcrowded jails and revolving-door justice, and you have lots of crime! That's the basic idea, i guess...


----------



## jtownman

bobbycuzin said:


> new york is a pretty bad example because it's known for having a high income disparity...according to wikipedia, the wealthiest census tract had a $188,687 median household income while the poorest tract had $9,320 which is ridiculously low for a household anywhere in the country


 I also have seen this statistic but it might of been more concentrated on manhattan or just a zipcode but the point is at 6.50 an hour(which is LOW LOW LOW in NY) a person who is working 40 hours a week should make 12.480!!! So those people making that little are either lazy, chose to work part time or yeah...thats all I can think of...because if someone actually wanted to work full time...they could easily make ATLEAST 3,000 more dollars minium.


----------



## bobbycuzin

it's an interesting comparison because new york has much higher poverty rates than most major american cities, yet the crime rate is also much lower...san francisco has a relatively high crime rate considering its very low poverty rate

los angeles also has a very high poverty rate with a relatively low crime rate compared to other major cities, even with all the gang violence


----------



## bobbycuzin

the san francisco stats listed here

http://www.baaqmd.gov/pln/grants_and_incentives/tfca/poverty_neighborhoods_table2004.pdf

are block groups, not census tracts...you'd probably be able to find numbers reaching 90%+ in most major cities (certain public housing areas), so those numbers really aren't bad at all


----------



## techniques1200s

Are you sure?

If you look at that link you'll see that census tracts in Oakland have the same poverty rates as the ones I listed for SF. And Oakland is much more notorious for it's crime and poverty than SF, constantly being listed as one of the most dangerous cities in the nation. So if those numbers for SF aren't bad, then the numbers for Oakland must not be bad too...if what you're saying is right. The purpose of that list is to show the poorest parts of the Bay Area.

I'll admit I don't really know much about all this, but what you say doesn't really sit right with me. 

And as for the public housing comment, believe it or not, SF has some really screwed up housing projects. Some were rated as among the worst in the nation a couple months ago by HUD. Overall SF may not have as much poverty as many cities, but certain neighborhoods will have just as much of a concentration of it as most other poor urban neighborhoods.


----------



## fromhell

in Chile is 1,7 per 100.000 the lowest in the american continent.


----------



## bobbycuzin

techniques1200s said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> If you look at that link you'll see that census tracts in Oakland have the same poverty rates as the ones I listed for SF. And Oakland is much more notorious for it's crime and poverty than SF, constantly being listed as one of the most dangerous cities in the nation. So if those numbers for SF aren't bad, then the numbers for Oakland must not be bad too...if what you're saying is right. The purpose of that list is to show the poorest parts of the Bay Area.
> 
> I'll admit I don't really know much about all this, but what you say doesn't really sit right with me.
> 
> And as for the public housing comment, believe it or not, SF has some really screwed up housing projects. Some were rated as among the worst in the nation a couple months ago by HUD. Overall SF may not have as much poverty as many cities, but certain neighborhoods will have just as much of a concentration of it as most other poor urban neighborhoods.


well, i can't prove that other cities are at 90%+ because most places don't have poverty statistics within block groups

but just looking at the poorest census tract in new york with a median household income at $9,320 you'd have to imagine many of the individual block groups would have to be close to 100% if the median for all of them was that low

also for a city of 750k people, a total of 7.8% really doesn't account for much at all compared to 20%+ in a city of 8 million+


----------



## BigDan35

techniques1200s said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> If you look at that link you'll see that census tracts in Oakland have the same poverty rates as the ones I listed for SF. And Oakland is much more notorious for it's crime and poverty than SF, constantly being listed as one of the most dangerous cities in the nation. So if those numbers for SF aren't bad, then the numbers for Oakland must not be bad too...if what you're saying is right. The purpose of that list is to show the poorest parts of the Bay Area.
> 
> I'll admit I don't really know much about all this, but what you say doesn't really sit right with me.
> 
> And as for the public housing comment, believe it or not, SF has some really screwed up housing projects. Some were rated as among the worst in the nation a couple months ago by HUD. Overall SF may not have as much poverty as many cities, but certain neighborhoods will have just as much of a concentration of it as most other poor urban neighborhoods.


I've seen a lot of your posts on here...I've never said anything. And I don't want to start anything but quite honestly, it seems like you LOVE to try and point out every bad part about San Francisco to anyone that will listen. It's almost as if you are trying to build up San Francisco as this extremely dangerous city to live in. Compared to a LOT of big cities...San Francisco's crime rate is nothing...please stop making it seem like it's this horrendous war-zone.

That's all I'll say.


----------



## techniques1200s

I'm not trying to do anything bigdan35. This thread is called "what is the murder rate in your city." What do you want me to say? Also, while I am aware that SF's crime rate is certainly lower than quite a few big cities, it is not "nothing." It's a whole lot more than nothing. It's at the highest it's been in 15 years, and it's rising, at a time when the largest US cities have their crime rates dropping. 

That being said, SF is now at 95, with a guy shot to death in the metreon, Downtown.


----------



## bhagavadgita

Cleveland is at 119 as of 11-9-07


----------



## rchateaubriand

Rio de Janeiro: 39.5/ 100.000(2005)


----------



## BigDan35

rchateaubriand said:


> Rio de Janeiro: 39.5/ 100.000(2005)


^^ Really? I thought it was a lot worse than that. Several big cities in the US have a higher murder rate than that.


----------



## DrzBrooklynChulo90

I Live in the city which is basically known as Death City.Although I've actually never heard a gunshot before,Baltimore has had 259 homocides this year.I'm not sure where Detriot is at with their homicide rate but I know that Baltimore is in the Top 3.But either way,I think that Baltimore has not only the worse homicide rate in the Nation,but in the entire planet as well.Its rediculous!But it just depends on what part of Baltimore you live in.In this case,I live in the Lower East Side or South East Section of Baltimore which is the district that doesnt see as many homocides as the other districts,which I find a good thing!But the Mayor NEEDS to do something about Baltimore and FAST!Its pretty sad that our population is only about like 642,000(which actually INCREASED from last years population) but we get 300+ homicides a year.If Baltimore were the size of New York,we would see about 1200 homicides a year which is pretty pethetic.In the pretty run down areas of Baltimore,people are even afraid of stepping out of their houses and people shouldn't be a prisoner in their own home.I really hope this gets fixed soon because Lives are at stake!


----------



## bobbycuzin

^^ baltimore might be the worst in the US, but it's far from the worst in planet...the US overall has been decreasing in homicide rates since the early 90's, i'm assuming you lived in new york when they were getting 2,000+ homicides a year during that period? also, i've been to b'more and everyone there says it's perfectly safe if you don't go around looking for trouble


----------



## SerfCity

Buenos Aires in 2006 had 116 murders (130 in 2005), for a population of 3,025,272 that's a rate of 3.83 per 100,000 people.


----------



## tablemtn

I'm pretty sure Rio's rate is higher than that. Police alone killed nearly 1,000 people in the first half of 2007 in Rio state. I don't know if those are part of the homicide statistics for Rio, but they should be - a 'justified' homicide is still a homicide for statistical purposes.



> If Baltimore were the size of New York,we would see about 1200 homicides a year


Actually, it would be 3,557 murders (using a rate of 43.3 per 100,000 for Baltimore in 2006, and a population of 8,214,426 for NYC).


----------



## alin

In Buenos Aires 89% of the population is white.In most north american cities white are minoritary.Buenos Aires is more white than any large city in the usa.There is no hispanic race.Hispanics can be of any race,white,black or native.


----------



## SerfCity

fromhell said:


> in Chile is 1,7 per 100.000 the lowest in the american continent.


Actually no, Chile's murder rate is around 8 per 100,000 people.

The 1.7 number reflects only murders denounced to the police.

The differences are better explained here.

As you can see here (page 14), in 2006 there were 1337 murders in Chile, for a population of 16,432,674 that's a rate of 8.13 per 100,000.


----------



## BigDan35

DrzBrooklynChulo90 said:


> I Live in the city which is basically known as Death City.Although I've actually never heard a gunshot before,Baltimore has had 259 homocides this year.I'm not sure where Detriot is at with their homicide rate but I know that Baltimore is in the Top 3.But either way,I think that Baltimore has not only the worse homicide rate in the Nation,but in the entire planet as well.Its rediculous!But it just depends on what part of Baltimore you live in.In this case,I live in the Lower East Side or South East Section of Baltimore which is the district that doesnt see as many homocides as the other districts,which I find a good thing!But the Mayor NEEDS to do something about Baltimore and FAST!Its pretty sad that our population is only about like 642,000(which actually INCREASED from last years population) but we get 300+ homicides a year.If Baltimore were the size of New York,we would see about 1200 homicides a year which is pretty pethetic.In the pretty run down areas of Baltimore,people are even afraid of stepping out of their houses and people shouldn't be a prisoner in their own home.I really hope this gets fixed soon because Lives are at stake!


Baltimore is no-where near the "worst on the planet"


----------



## kingsdl76

DrzBrooklynChulo90 said:


> I Live in the city which is basically known as Death City.Although I've actually never heard a gunshot before,Baltimore has had 259 homocides this year.I'm not sure where Detriot is at with their homicide rate but I know that Baltimore is in the Top 3.But either way, *I think that Baltimore has *not only *the worse homicide rate* in the Nation,but *in the entire planet *as well.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It doesnt.....but thanks for the silly comment. ¿Es usted mexicano?


----------



## MplsTodd

DrzBrooklynChulo90 said:


> Its pretty sad that our population is only about like 642,000(which actually INCREASED from last years population) but we get 300+ homicides a year.If Baltimore were the size of New York,we would see about 1200 homicides a year which is pretty pethetic.


Actually, given that NYC has close to 9 million people, NYC would have about 4200 murders to equal the Baltimore rate. I lived in the NYC area back in 1991-92 during the crack epidemic when NYC had over 2000 murders. Although Manhattan was ok, there was a definite edge to the city back then that is missing today. Baltimore is a great historic city with a nice downtown and lots of interesting neighborhoods, but their murder rate is sick!


----------



## DrzBrooklynChulo90

kingsdl76 said:


> DrzBrooklynChulo90 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I Live in the city which is basically known as Death City.Although I've actually never heard a gunshot before,Baltimore has had 259 homocides this year.I'm not sure where Detriot is at with their homicide rate but I know that Baltimore is in the Top 3.But either way, *I think that Baltimore has *not only *the worse homicide rate* in the Nation,but *in the entire planet *as well.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> It doesnt.....but thanks for the silly comment. ¿Es usted mexicano?
> 
> 
> 
> No...Soy Dominicano
Click to expand...


----------



## Mikejesmike

MplsTodd said:


> Actually, given that NYC has close to 9 million people, NYC would have about 4200 murders to equal the Baltimore rate. I lived in the NYC area back in 1991-92 during the crack epidemic when NYC had over 2000 murders. Although Manhattan was ok, there was a definite edge to the city back then that is missing today. Baltimore is a great historic city with a nice downtown and lots of interesting neighborhoods, but their murder rate is sick!


I wouldn't have called Manhattan ok in terms of murder. It's rate was about 34 per 100k. Compare that to now where it's likely to finish the year with 67 murders, lowest in who knows how long, and a rate of about 4 per 100k. Even the 28th precinct in Harlem had 41 murders in 1990. So far this year there has only been 2 compared to 11 the same time last year.


----------



## techniques1200s

96 now for SF, tied with the year's total for 2005. SF's murder rate for 2007 is the highest it's been since 1993.


----------



## SerfCity

Here are some more figures for Buenos Aires in 2006.

City of Buenos Aires (Pop. 3 million): 3.83 per 100,000

Greater Buenos Aires Area (Pop. 12.3 million): 5.64 per 100,000


----------



## levinas by the store

the figure for both chile at 1.7/100.000 and rio at 39.5/100.000 is correct,as far as i know,to cite otherwise more than this would be an exaggeration.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

This year: 0

Last year: 0 or 1, a man who had a beach house here from Santa Comba Dão killed 3 girls and it's not sure if one was killed here because they found her body in the beach.

The year before that: 0


----------



## techniques1200s

97 now for SF. Highest number since 1995 when there were 104. The next two records are 133 in 1993, and 144 in...1972, I think it was.


----------



## Azia

*....*

The murder rate in my city is 20 murders per year !:gossip:


----------



## bhagavadgita

Anyone have data on these cities : St. Louis ,MO... Dallas,TX, Richmond,VA, Pittsburgh,PA, Salt Lake City(Ogden, West Valley City)UT. Milwaukee,WI, Hartford,CT....Atlanta,GA....Little Rock,AR


----------



## bobbycuzin

^^ you can find all that data on the united states depart of justice bureau website

http://bjsdata.ojp.usdoj.gov/dataonline/Search/Crime/Local/OneYearofData.cfm


----------



## bhagavadgita

Thank you for that interesting link, however the data it showed was through 2005, I meen the homicide totals for 2007 year to date. What is Toledo,OH's total as well.


----------



## bobbycuzin

^^ they probably have all that data in the police department websites for each city, that's where the department of justice compiles all their data from


----------



## bhagavadgita

Cleveland now stands at 120 for the year.


----------



## techniques1200s

Numbers so far for the 3 largest Bay Area cities:

Oakland (pop. 400,000): 112
San Francisco (pop. 750,000): 97
San Jose (pop. 920,000): 33


----------



## bobbycuzin

san jose is really low compared to san francisco...don't they have similar income and poverty levels?


----------



## techniques1200s

bobbycuzin said:


> san jose is really low compared to san francisco...don't they have similar income and poverty levels?




here are the poverty rates and median incomes for SJ and SF:


median household income:

San Jose
-$73,804

San Francisco
-$57,833


poverty rate:

San Jose
-8.8%

San Francisco
-7.8%


As for the reason that San Jose has such a lower crime rate...who knows? It's always been a relatively safe city. There's some gang warfare between latino gangs, which account for most of the murders I would say, but other than that, not much goes on. As for SF, there's a lot of gang activity, it's the center of the Bay Area's drug trade (and the center of most other things too, which brings people from all over, criminals included), and there are several poor, violent neighborhoods that are full of old housing projects which have been neglected for decades...something SJ doesn't really have. Had San Jose established its self as a large city 100 years ago, it might be different though...


----------



## bobbycuzin

it just seems that if san jose is richer (more potential profit from drug trade) and has a higher level of poverty (more incentive for crime), it would be more prone to crime, but then again there's a lot of other factors


----------



## techniques1200s

Yeah...maybe it's simply the fact that San Francisco was here first, and has already been established as the "center" of the Bay...As a result it's also the center of most illegal activities. Also, other high crime cities in the Bay Area are almost all much closer to SF than SJ (with the exception of East Palo Alto). I like to think of the Bay Area having sort of a "triangle" of the most dangerous areas, when you look at a map, the three points consisting of Richmond, Oakland, and SF. If you're a criminal, you'd probably go to the closer, more well established place of doing business too, rather than the far away one, whether that far away place might have potential or not...


----------



## tablemtn

Also, SF's city council seems to hate its own police force for some reason. SF police work under a lot of restrictions and limitations that don't seem to exist in SJ. As a result, SJ police are more effective, they solve a much higher percentage of crimes, etc.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-abt 8,299,567
November 18
2006----511
2007----428 5.16 per 100k or 1 in 19,392

Brooklyn abt 2,530,531 
2006---190
2007---186 7.35 per 100k or 1 in 13,605

Queens abt 2,267,421 
2006----71
2007----63 2.78 per 100k or 1 in 35,991

Manhattan abt 1,635,318 
2006----102
2007----61 3.73 per 100k or 1 in 26,808

Bronx abt 1,377,697
2006----130
2007----109 7.91 per 100k or 1 in 12,639

Staten Island abt 488,600
2006----18
2007----9 1.84 per 100k or 1 in 54,289

Looks like New York City's final murder tally for 2007 will be between 485-510.


----------



## benficafan1013

In 2006, Boston's murder rate was 13 per 100,000 people


----------



## Bond James Bond

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/11/23/nyregion/23murder.html

*City Homicides Still Dropping, to Under 500*
By AL BAKER
Published: November 23, 2007

New York City is on track to have fewer than 500 homicides this year, by far the lowest number in a 12-month period since reliable Police Department statistics became available in 1963.

But within the city’s official crime statistics is a figure that may be even more striking: so far, with roughly half the killings analyzed, only 35 were found to be committed by strangers, a microscopic statistic in a city of more than 8.2 million.

If that trend holds up, fewer than 100 homicide victims in New York City this year will have been strangers to their assailants. The vast majority died in disputes with friends or acquaintances, with rival drug gang members or — to a far lesser degree — with romantic partners, spouses, parents and others.

The low number of killings by strangers belies the common imagery that New Yorkers are vulnerable to arbitrary attacks on the streets, or die in robberies that turn fatal.

In the eyes of some criminologists, the police will be hard pressed to drive the killing rate much lower, since most killings occur now within the four walls of an apartment or the confines of close relationships.

“What are you going to do, send cops to every house?” said Peter K. Manning, the Brooks professor of criminal justice at Northeastern University in Boston.

“We know that historically, homicide is the least suppressible crime by police action,” he added. “It is, generally speaking, a private crime, resulting from people who know one another and have relationships that end up in death struggles at home or in semipublic places.”

Police officials did not dispute the validity of that assessment.

The homicide figure continues a remarkable slide since 1990, when New York recorded its greatest number of killings in a single year, 2,245, and when untold scores of the victims were killed in violence between strangers.

Homicides began falling in the early 1990s, when Raymond W. Kelly first served as police commissioner, and plummeted further under subsequent commissioners. Mr. Kelly returned to serve under Mayor Michael R. Bloomberg in 2002, the first year there were fewer than 600 homicides. There were 587 that year, down from 649 in the previous year.

Nearly two decades ago, the city’s crack-cocaine epidemic led to headlines about gang wars, semiautomatic gunfire in schoolyards and a police blotter that showed more than six homicides a day, on average.

This year, with 428 killings logged as of Sunday — 412 actual killings plus 16 crime victims who have died this year from injuries sustained long ago — the average number of killings is a bit more than one a day.

The numbers on file from before 1963 are not considered reliable for comparison because until then, many homicides were not recorded until an arrest was made and the case was closed, but ever since, they have been recorded as they occurred. There were 390 homicides recorded in 1960, fewer than this year, but any comparison would be faulty.

The killings that have seized the headlines this year appear to have personal motives at their core: An assistant has been charged with killing her boss, Linda Stein, inside Ms. Stein’s Fifth Avenue penthouse after a vicious argument; a Queens orthodontist, Daniel Malakov, was gunned down, and a relative of his estranged wife, whom he was fighting in divorce and child custody proceedings, has been charged.

In contrast to the 35 cases this year in which officials have found that victim and assailant were strangers, there were 121 in the whole of last year, officials said. The motives in the remainder of the killings this year are still being analyzed.

The dropping homicide rate raises a question of whether other types of crime are on the rise. But police statistics, which are subject to an internal auditing system in use since the early 1990s, show dips in six of the seven major crime categories, according to the department’s latest reports.

As of Sunday, overall crime was down 6.47 percent, compared to the same period last year. In addition to the homicide rate, the number of rapes, robberies, burglaries, grand larcenies and car thefts are all on the decline.

Felony assaults have increased slightly, to 15,372 from 15,344, a 0.1 percent increase, according to the police statistics. Shootings, which the department has tracked for 14 years, as well as the number wounded in those shootings, are both down.

After years when crime fell across the nation, many cities in the country are now experiencing a surge in homicides, said Thomas A. Reppetto, a police historian who monitors the city crime numbers and helped write “NYPD: A City and Its Police.”

“You would expect New York to follow the national trend, but instead, murders continue to go down considerably,” Mr. Reppetto said.

“Not only has the N.Y.P.D. reduced murder, by nearly 80 percent, but it has changed the pattern of homicides,” he added. “In the early 1990s, many innocent citizens were killed by bullets from battling drug gangs. Today, thanks to the police drive against the gangs, that type of homicide is far less common.”

It is extremely common around the nation to find in killings involving acquaintances that those involved are not family members but criminals or drug gang members, said David M. Kennedy, the director of the Center for Crime Prevention and Control at the John Jay College of Criminal Justice in Manhattan.

In the 412 killings this year, the number of people with previous arrests for narcotics was striking: 196 victims and 149 assailants. And 77 percent of the assailants had a previous arrest history, while 70 percent of the victims did, the statistics showed.

Killers and those killed are overwhelmingly male and most in both categories are between 18 and 40, according to the police analysis. In terms of race and ethnicity, whites make up 7 percent of victims and assailants, while 66 percent of the victims and 61 percent of the assailants are black and 26 percent of the victims and 31 percent of the assailants are Hispanic.

When told about the low homicide numbers, Dr. Manning uttered a single word: “Wow.”

Mr. Kennedy said, “What this shows is that the N.Y.P.D. — and whatever else is going on in New York — has managed to squeeze the problem of active offenders against active offenders down to a remarkably, historically low level.”


----------



## FREKI

Copenhagen just hit 6 murders 


Some 46 yo wacko pulled a gun at a tax office and shot a security guard in the head... hno:

The killer is in custody...


First person to die by gunfire this year here...


----------



## FREKI

This latest murder put the figure up to:

Copenhagen Municipal: 4 ( pop 503.000 )

Greater Copenhagen: 5 ( pop 1.150.000 )

Copenhagen Metro: 6 ( pop 1.900.000 )

The Island of Zealand: 9 ( pop 2.275.000 )


The 9 dead: 2 shot, 1 brain dead from falling after a punch, 1 dead from being gagged doring a home invasion ( choked ), 2 choked and 3 stabbings


----------



## Mikejesmike

kingsdl76 said:


> Where did you get that updated population figure for NYC? It looks as though its increased significantly since the last official census. I'm glad to see that but could you let me know where you found that?.....thanks.


I just found the new revised population figures for NYC in 2006--8,250,567. I knew the city didn't have some pathetic 587 person gain.


----------



## yittian

i don't how to get information about my city's muder rate....


----------



## yittian

but my city seems peacefull,no matter the big case or the small case....


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 10 / 27 / 07 (dont know why it hasnt been updated in a month)

2007 - 334
2006 - 395
2005 - 412


----------



## CollsGuy

75, 76, 77, 78. thats the number Toronto is at now after this weekend.Dude got labeled friday afternoon while sitting in a parked car with his buddies, then 7 hours later the guy that did him in was murdered and left in a parking garage. Man shot in the east end, sounds like he owed someone money. Also one in the Jane & Driftwood area......again.


----------



## techniques1200s

Numbers I know for a few Bay Area cities so far this year...:

San Jose (pop. 920,000) - 35 
San Francisco (pop. 750,000) - 98
Oakland (pop. 400,000) - 115
Richmond (pop. 100,000) - 33
Vallejo (pop. 120,000) - 17

San Jose is up from 29 for all of last year. SF is up from 85 for all of last year. Oakland is down from around 120 at the same time last year, and Richmond is down from 39 at the same time last year. As for Vallejo, I believe they're up from last year as well.


----------



## schmidt

CollsGuy said:


> 75, 76, 77, 78. thats the number Toronto is at now after this weekend.Dude got labeled friday afternoon while sitting in a parked car with his buddies, then 7 hours later the guy that did him in was murdered and left in a parking garage. Man shot in the east end, sounds like he owed someone money. Also one in the Jane & Driftwood area......again.


Heh this Jane street area seems very dangerous. When I was in Toronto (back in '04) my teachers always told us not to hang out there.


----------



## bobbycuzin

schmidt said:


> Heh this Jane street area seems very dangerous. When I was in Toronto (back in '04) my teachers always told us not to hang out there.


a gang that targets civilians? :|


----------



## Berris

I don't have numbers for Barcelona city or metro, but for the whole province (5.3 million people) I'm pretty sure I read we had 75 homicides last year, that's a rate of 1.4


----------



## CollsGuy

schmidt said:


> Heh this Jane street area seems very dangerous. When I was in Toronto (back in '04) my teachers always told us not to hang out there.


Viscious cycle where guns and gangs call neighborhood home.


----------



## LordMandeep

driftwood ave which is a small street alone imo has seen around 6-7 murders.


How can one live there...


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-abt 8,299,567
November 25
2006----524
2007----433----5.22 per 100k or 1 in 19,168

Brooklyn abt 2,530,531
2006---195
2007---187------7.39 per 100k or 1 in 13,532

Queens abt 2,267,421 
2006----72
2007----62-----2.73 per 100k or 1 in 36,571

Manhattan abt 1,635,318 
2006----104
2007----64-----3.91 per 100k or 1 in 25,552

Bronx abt 1,377,697
2006----134
2007----111----8.06 per 100k or 1 in 12,412

Staten Island abt 488,600
2006----19
2007----9-----1.84 per 100k or 1 in 54,289


----------



## LordMandeep

truth is no one cares if anyone gets murdered unless it is someone who is not to be seen in any way possible of being a "gangster or criminal:"


----------



## ramvid01

That Manhattan number is a bit misleading, considering that A) it only includes the population of Manhattan B) The fact that there are over 4 million people in Manhattan during normal working hours (population is only 1.6-7 million on Manhattan).


----------



## bobbycuzin

^^ the majority of manhattan's murders are uptown though, where it's not full of commuters


----------



## bhagavadgita

As of 11-23-07 Cleveland is at 122 homicides , 119 for the year in 2006


----------



## Mikejesmike

What's up with Cleveland? When I lived there it was averaging like 70-80 a year.


----------



## bhagavadgita

I'm not sure Mike. I know from 99-2004 that was the range. Then in 2005 it went to 109, then 119 2006, and now in 2007 122 or more. I think the mid 90's were a little worse than this.


----------



## Nick

Unsing said:


> There were 120 homicides in Tokyo 23 special wards in 2005, including accidental ones. Its population was about 84 million at that time, so the murder rate is 1.4.
> Japan's national average is 0.5.
> 
> http://www.keishicho.metro.tokyo.jp/toukei/bunsyo/toukei17/pdf/toukei_h17.pdf


Bless you Japan

You are in so many ways,the most advanced civilization on the face of the planet


----------



## LordMandeep

In Japan they have a healthy dose of law and justice.

They are harsh on criminals but also try to prevent such crimes from happening...

In North America we are to focused on one or the other...


----------



## bhagavadgita

Cleveland is now at 125


----------



## LordMandeep

Toronto has had a really bad year at 81 so far...


----------



## BigDan35

LordMandeep said:


> Toronto has had a really bad year at 81 so far...


Doesn't Toronto have like 2,800,000 people? 81 murders is very very low for that amount of people.


----------



## LordMandeep

2.5 million and yeah 80 is good for American standards..

We use to average around 60-65 now its 70-85 now..

In a span of three years it has gone up... Soon we will have our 100th murder year and you know what happens.


----------



## Taller Better

BigDan35 said:


> Doesn't Toronto have like 2,800,000 people? 81 murders is very very low for that amount of people.


Toronto has around 5.5 million in the greater city area, but I don't know if the 81 
figure is for that or just the city. Certainly the bulk of the murders have been in the city. The rate is very low compared to American cities, but is high this year for us.


----------



## LordMandeep

the city is 81...

I know its low but murders have been on a noticeable upswing and nothing justifies it for going up...


----------



## BigDan35

LordMandeep said:


> 2.5 million and yeah 80 is good for American standards..
> 
> We use to average around 60-65 now its 70-85 now..
> 
> In a span of three years it has gone up... Soon we will have our 100th murder year and you know what happens.


That's not true. Crime numbers fluctuate from year to year. Just because it's been recently going up, doesn't mean it will continue to. For all you know, next year you could be down to 50.


----------



## bob rulz

I stopped keeping track, but I noticed that there's been a lot of them lately, and true enough, there was a report that violent crime is up *50%* this year in Salt Lake County! Obviously it's a pretty extreme one-year anomaly, but it's a sign that the trend is upwards.


----------



## bobbycuzin

^^ especially when you're only talking about an increase of 10-20, that's hardly a fluctuation considering multiple murders can happen in one incident...new york city's homicides dropped by over 400 from 1994-1995


----------



## bob rulz

Mikejesmike said:


> What's up with Cleveland? When I lived there it was averaging like 70-80 a year.


And yet it's population keeps going down.:bash: The story of the dying American inner city.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Pincio said:


>


way off, at least for Los Angeles. were at roughly 10 per 100,000. i dont know where they got that number from


----------



## Þróndeimr

Never had a murder here as we know of after WWII!


----------



## Xusein

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> way off, at least for Los Angeles. were at roughly 10 per 100,000. i dont know where they got that number from


I believe that it's badly off for every city on that list....at least the US ones. 

Not too sure about Philly though....sadly.

There is no way that DC has a murder rate that high...that's ridiculous, and for NYC to have a murder rate that high, it would have to have almost 1400 murders...it hasn't had even 500 yet.


----------



## Xelebes

This time last year we had 34 murders. For this year, we have 31 murders so far. The latest killing happened rather close to me - only 15 blocks away from my house.

Murder rate last year was around 3.5 murders per 100 000 for the CMA.

Looks like this year will be around 3.2 or 3.3 per 100 000 for the CMA. It's going down!


----------



## bobbycuzin

TenRot said:


> I believe that it's badly off for every city on that list....at least the US ones.
> 
> Not too sure about Philly though....sadly.
> 
> There is no way that DC has a murder rate that high...that's ridiculous, and for NYC to have a murder rate that high, it would have to have almost 1400 murders...it hasn't had even 500 yet.


all those numbers are from 1995, check my post


----------



## SE9

Update for October:

*London UK* - 7,517,000

Murder (not homicide) Rate for 2007:

January - 17
February - 12
March - 8
April - 12
May - 7
June - 27
July - 11
August - 16
September - 14
October - 9
*2007 total (excl. October): 133*


*Selected Borough Totals for 2007:*
*Lambeth (272,000)* _(Brixton, Stockwell, Clapham, Streatham, Tulse Hill, Waterloo)_ - *23* 
*Greenwich (222,600)* _(Woolwich, Charlton, Greenwich, Eltham, Thamesmead)_- *8* 
*Southwark (269,200)* _(Peckham, Walworth, Camberwell, Bermondsey, Dulwich)_ - *8*
*Newham (248,400)* _(Stratford, Plaistow, Canning Town, Beckton, East Ham)_ - *8*
*Ealing (306,400)* _(Ealing, Acton, Greenford, Southall, Northolt)_ - *7*
*Croydon (337,000)* _(Croydon, Thornton Heath, Norbury, Purley, Addington)_ - *6*
*Camden (227,500)* _(Camden Town, Hampstead, Highgate, Holborn, Gospel Oak)_ - *4*
*Hackney (208,400)* _(Hackney, Clapton, Homerton, Hoxton, Dalston)_ - *5*
*Tower Hamlets (212,800)* _(Poplar, Bow, Mile End, Bethnal Green, Whitechapel)_ - *4*
*Haringey (225,700)* _(Tottenham, Wood Green, Hornsey, Highgate, Finsbury Park)_ - *4*
*Islington (185,800)* _(Islington, Highbury, Holloway, Angel, Archway)_ - *2*
*Lewisham (225,700)* _(Lewisham, Deptford, Catford, New Cross, Forest Hill)_ - *3*


----------



## Xusein

bobbycuzin said:


> all those numbers are from 1995, check my post


Ooooh...now _that_ makes sense.

I visited DC in 1995, when I was little...it has changed _so_ much since then.


----------



## bobbycuzin

^^ yeah it had a crime decrease that almost matches nyc's


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco has had around 2000 murders from 1985 until 2007 to date.

Oakland has had around 2500 from 1985 until 2007 to date.

So far this year SF has had 98, and Oakland has had 115.


----------



## bobbycuzin

so about 100 per year for both? doesn't look like much has changed


----------



## techniques1200s

Yeah, it's been pretty much the same. In the late 90's it got pretty low for both cities, but other wise it's been roughly the same range throughout. Here's the whole list for both cities:

San Francisco:

1985 - 85
1986 - 114
1987 - 103
1988 - 92
1989 - 73
1990 - 101
1991 - 95
1992 - 117
1993 - 133
1994 - 91
1995 - 99
1996 - 82
1997 - 59
1998 - 58
1999 - 64
2000 - 59
2001 - 63
2002 - 68
2003 - 74
2004 - 88
2005 - 96
2006 - 86
2007 - 98 (to date)

Oakland (data for 1995 is missing):

1985 - 95
1986 - 129 
1987 - 114 
1988 - 112 
1989 - 129 
1990 - 146 
1991 - 149 
1992 - 175 
1993 - 154 
1994 - 140 
1996 - 93 
1997 - 99 
1998 - 72 
1999 - 60 
2000 - 80 
2001 - 84 
2002 - 108 
2003 - 109	
2004 - 83	
2005 - 93
2006 - 148
2007 - 115 (to date)


----------



## BigDan35

As of *DECEMBER 1ST *in *Los Angeles:*

*363 murders*

Same time in 2005: *465 murders*


----------



## Somnifor

Something seems to be happening to the murder rate in Minneapolis this year. Through the end of June there were 29 murders, then instead of accelerating like it normally does in the summer it did the opposite - we have had 13 since then for a total of 42 so far this year. If we can keep up a rate of 2 per month for a full year it would give the city it's lowest murder rate in decades.

A similar thing has happend in St Paul which had 12 homicides in the first half of the year and none since.


----------



## TheCreass

SE9 said:


> Update for October:
> 
> *London
> 
> June - 27*


*

Seems very high for London and is there any reason why there were so many murders in the month of June?*


----------



## bhagavadgita

Cleveland is now up to 131 as of December 9th


----------



## FREKI

LordMandeep said:


> Amsterdam an Copenhagen are over the average too...


What.. we're at 6 - that 50% less than last years 12

That 4 per 100.000 is completely crazy - not even doring WW2 did Copenhagen see that many - the entire country had 21 last year - acording to that number we should have had 76 in Copenhagen alone!!! :nuts:

So far this year:

Copenhagen Metro: 6 ( pop 1.900.000 ) 0.31/100.000

There's a loooooooooooooong way to 4/100.000 :lol:


----------



## Taller Better

Mr_Denmark said:


> Sadly the figues are true - while it's down 50% from last years 12 murders, it's still 6 more than on the entire surface of Mars!


The Danes must be a very violent race. Just look at the rabid Saint Nicholas in your avatar! He looks like he eats little children! :lol:


----------



## FREKI

Taller said:


> The Danes must be a very violent race. Just look at the rabid Saint Nicholas in your avatar! He looks like he eats little children! :lol:


It's the American Coke one, not the Danish! 

All the Danish do is exploit the gnomes, cheat the Danish state out of billions of tax Kroner by having his workshop on the N-pole instead of home in Greenland and peek at the girls sleeping..

On the positive side he did fly up and pull the Canadian flag down on Hans Ø, so it's not like he isn't good for anything..


----------



## som942

São Paulo, São Paulo, Brazil:

homicide rate per 100 000 people

1999 - 52.58
2000 - 51.23
2001 - 49.30
2002 - 43.73
2003 - 40.20
2004 - 31.54
2005 - 22.99
2006 - 18.39

Source: http://www.ssp.sp.gov.br/estatisticas/_pormunicipio.aspx?codigo=565

As you can see, thanks to a lot of work, the rate fall down from a impossible rate to a very high one. But still, there is a lot of work to do to get at a decent rate.


----------



## bobbycuzin

^^ does that include the slums around the city as well? 18.39 isn't bad at all considering where it was just years ago


----------



## ØlandDK

Mr_Denmark said:


> Copenhagen have hit 7 murders after a 21 immigrant was shot while in a car with 2 others last night - it is suspected to be gang related as all the persons are known for belonging to a group who among other things sells drugs
> 
> This week have seen a lot of events around the city indicating that 2 large groups are fighting for control over the drug scene in one or more parts of the metro city..


The fucked up thing about this was that all the 3 guys sitting in the car had kevlar on. I really need to get myself a kevlar the next time I go out in Copenhagenhno:


----------



## bob rulz

Beware said:


> On December 12th, My hometown,* Peoria IL* reported It's 17th homicide of the year. It's, often, drug/gang-related since We're centrally located between the Chicago and St. Louis metros. Our homicide figure is puny by Their comparisons, But It illustrates the times We ALL live in!
> 
> :skull: A, similar, figure last year (2006) included a serial killer's victims. :skull:


17 homicides in a city of 115,000.hno:

Ah, well, I guess there is much worse out there.



Mr_Denmark said:


> ^It's still a murder - but sounds like an acceptable one


I guess this is true, but I'm pretty sure it won't be counted as a homicide in official numbers.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

bob rulz said:


> 17 homicides in a city of 115,000.hno:


I know, that's scary!


----------



## FREKI

bob rulz said:


> I guess this is true, but I'm pretty sure it won't be counted as a homicide in official numbers.


Why not?

If selfdefense is left out of US stats the rate is even more shocking!!!

A murder is a murder whether it was selfdefense or not.. whether he should be punished for is a completely diifernt case!

Non accidental un-natural death by another persons hand = murder


----------



## [email protected]

francesco_val said:


> 62.93 (1998)
> 107 (2007)


107/100000 per year??? hno:

I knew Venezuela had South America's highest murder rate, but this would make it even the world highest murder rate by far!

South Africa has one of around 40/100000, Jamaica around 47/100000.


----------



## LordMandeep

> Non accidental un-natural death by another persons hand = murder


wow if you said that here, you be labeled as a Communist... 
(even though, it has nothing to do with communist ideals) 

Here murder is seen as someone killing someone because they meant it, so self defense does not apply.

However we then say a man driving drunk and killing someone is murder...


----------



## Xusein

There was another killing on Sunday, a 22-year old man shot to death. 

Hartford has seen 31 murders since January. In comparison, we saw 22 last year. 

The rising murder wave nationwide has finally hit us. So far, the murder rate is 24.8/100,000.


----------



## Xusein

bob rulz said:


> 17 homicides in a city of 115,000.hno:


How about a city with 10,000 more, but almost twice as much murders? :crazy:

However, the metro is pretty safe. The vast majority of the murders are in Hartford proper, and we only make less than 10% of the metro population. The suburbs have a very low crime rate.


----------



## monkeyronin

LordMandeep said:


> wow if you said that here, you be labeled as a Communist...
> (even though, it has nothing to do with communist ideals)


Why the hell would _anyone_ call him a communist? :|


----------



## JaakkoSuomi

This is from two years ago:










I was surprised that Washington D.C is kilometres ahead of any other city, and that Helsinki, Finland has the highest murder rate in all of Europe.


----------



## Obscene

JaakkoSuomi said:


> and that Helsinki, Finland has the highest murder rate in all of Europe.


it doesnt


----------



## JaakkoSuomi

Oops, the western part anyway. I think it's more to do with domestic violence though, I'm not sure.


----------



## techniques1200s

^No those numbers are much older than 2 years.

SF is at 97 now according to the SFPD.

If murders were calculated the same way that most European countries do it though (including justified homicides and manslaughter, etc), then the total would probably be around 108 or so.

There have been 4 justified homicides so far, two were self-defense, and two were police shootings. In addition, there have been some cases where the SFPD seems to be intentionally ruling things as manslaughter, or suicide, or whatever, whenever its not ABSOLUTELY obviously a murder. For example:

Earlier in the year, a French national living in SF was found stabbed to death in his apartment in SF. His neighbors heard a commotion before he was killed, and even heard footsteps leave his apartment, and then go down the stairs out of the building. The police come and find blood outside the door, the door locked, and inside, the man is dead, and there is blood everywhere. It looks like there's been a struggle, and the TV has been knocked over. Well, because the victim's belongings were still there (it was not a robbery), the police immediately jumped to the conclusion that the man had probably killed _himself_. When questioning neighbors, family and friends, they focused on why the victim wanted to kill himself. They didn't focus on the fact that neighbors HEARD a struggle and someone leaving, not to mention the victim was a successful music producer, who was a very happy person, and had many plans, some he had just made days before. No one who knew him said he was suicidal in the least. Well, the SFPD did "investigate" it as a homicide...but they basically did nothing at all. After months they still did not check the victim's emails (the victim had been involved in internet dating...possible murderer perhaps was one of these people?). The medical examiner also could not determine the exact cause of death, so the victim is not officially counted as a murder, and at the same time the SFPD is implying he just killed himself anyways. 

Here comes the good part: The victims parent's are French citizens. They were so disgusted and disappointed with the SFPD's lack of progress on the case (and their implications that the man killed himself i'm sure), that they complained to the French government. And you know what? The French police are investigating it. The FRENCH police are investigating a homicide in a US city, becuase the local police did nothing...

This is why the SFPD's murder number of 97 might not be taken completely seriously. there are other examples of this kind of stuff too, but I don't want to write a book here...

I guess this type of police work is what you'd expect from a city with:

1. Understaffed police
2. a rising murder rate, and an image/tourism to protect
3. politicians who put extreme "politically correct" controls on the police, keeping them from attacking crime effectively
4. politicians with an image to preserve

Oh well...


----------



## BigDan35

Mr_Denmark said:


> Why not?
> 
> If selfdefense is left out of US stats the rate is even more shocking!!!
> 
> *A murder is a murder whether it was selfdefense or not*.. whether he should be punished for is a completely diifernt case!
> 
> Non accidental un-natural death by another persons hand = murder


Wrong. A murder is classified as "the unlawful killing of another human being" in that sentence, unlawful meaning "illegal" when you shoot someone in self defense and kill them and it is proven that you were right in your action...then that isn't against the law and is considered a "justifiable homicide" not the same as a "murder" therefore it would not be counted as a murder.


----------



## LordMandeep

yeah, but I don't think Drunk driving causing death is murder though...


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-abt 8,299,567
December 16
1990----2,169 about
2006----563
2007----464----5.59 per 100k or 1 in 17,887

Brooklyn abt 2,530,531
1990---734 about
2006---215
2007---200------7.9 per 100k or 1 in 12,653

Queens abt 2,267,421 
1990----299 about
2006----77
2007----68-----3 per 100k or 1 in 33,344

Manhattan abt 1,635,318 
1990----482 about 
2006----109
2007----65-----3.97 per 100k or 1 in 25,159

Bronx abt 1,377,697
1990----626 about
2006----143
2007----121----8.78 per 100k or 1 in 11,386

Staten Island abt 488,600
1990----28 about
2006----19
2007----10-----2.05 per 100k or 1 in 48,860

1990 population was about 800,000 lower-7,500,000 about.


----------



## xXFallenXx

I think the rate in my city is 5/100,000.

might be 6, i cant remember.

all 5 were at once, it was a horrible murder. Killed two of my friends.


----------



## bob rulz

As far as I know, in the United States, automobile homicide is not counted as murder unless it was intentional.

*Murder* is when someone dies after you intend to do them harm. It's still counted as a murder if, for example, you're abusing a child and he/she dies in the process. Even though they probably didn't mean to kill the child, they did mean to hurt them. So if intentional harm kills the person, then it's still murder.

Justifiable homicide (self-defense, police shootings, etc) are not counted as murder or a homicide. At least not in the U.S.



TenRot said:


> How about a city with 10,000 more, but almost twice as much murders? :crazy:
> 
> However, the metro is pretty safe. The vast majority of the murders are in Hartford proper, and we only make less than 10% of the metro population. The suburbs have a very low crime rate.


I guess that's true...but Hartford is the center of a huge metropolitan area with a run-down city center. Peoria doesn't have much of a metropolitan area or massive sprawl. The populations of the cities may be the same, but the demographics are totally different.


----------



## techniques1200s

bob rulz said:


> As far as I know, in the United States, automobile homicide is not counted as murder unless it was intentional.


Not necessarily. Earlier this year in SF a man fleeing police after a burglary ran a stop sign and plowed into another car killing the driver. He was charged with murder. Also, a couple months ago in Oakland a drunk driver ran into a car after running a red light, and he killed two people. he was charged with murder.

The confusing thing is that the same thing happened in two other cases this year in SF:

-A man fleeing police ran a stop sign and hit a car killing the driver.

-Two men in a stolen car fled police, ran a red light, and killed two other motorists...

And yet in both those incidents the suspects were charged with vehicular manslaughter instead. Why are some incidents considered murder, and others not? Is it down to what the DA decides to charge the suspects with or something? It doesn't really seem fair to the victims who aren't treated as murders, when other people are...Also, all the suspects charged with manslaughter all had extensive rapsheets and had been in jail before, which would seem to make them MORE likely to be charged with murder....you know, not learning their lessons and all...


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Murder rate is very low in Istanbul for its size.


----------



## FREKI

*Copenhagen 2007 numbers:*

Copenhagen Municipal: 5 ( pop 503.000 ) 0.99/100.000

Greater Copenhagen: 6 ( pop 1.150.000 ) 0.52/100.000

Copenhagen Metro: 7 ( pop 1.900.000 ) 0.36/100.000

So 7 it is that's 5 less than last years 12 :happy:


----------



## xXFallenXx

Geez.....Copenhagen is hardcore.


----------



## SkyBridge

In 2007:

23 for Rotterdam police region (1.200.000) = 1.92/100.000
29 for Amsterdam police region (900.000) = 3.20/100.000


----------



## techniques1200s

2007 numbers for the Bay Area:

126 for Oakland (399,000) - 31.57/100,000

98 for San Francisco (746,441) - 13.12/100,000

47 for Richmond (103,000) - 45.63/100,000

37 for San Jose (929,000) - 3.98/100,000



Also, SF has had it's first homicide of 2008 on new year's day, and Oakland had 2 murders on new years as well.


----------



## Somnifor

Minneapolis ended the year with 47 homicides, the city population is around 400,000 so the rate would be just under 12 per 100,000.


----------



## ManAboutTown

Upstate New York's murder recap for 2007:

Buffalo (292,000): 55 - 19 per 100k
Rochester (220,000): 48 - 22 per 100k
Syracuse (147,000): 21 - 14 per 100k
Albany (94,000): 3 - 3 per 100k
Utica (61,000): 5 - 8 per 100k

Thus, Rochester regains from Buffalo the dubious distinction as the murder capital of New York State. Buffalo has already had their first of 2008.


----------



## monkeyronin

84 homicides for Toronto in 2007, or 3.4/100,000.

Map: http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/statistics/homicides_map.jpg


----------



## bob rulz

*SALT LAKE CITY*
Population: 179,000

There were *16 murders* in 2007, up from just 7 last year; however, 5 of these people were killed in the Trolley Square Massacre on February 12.

*Breakdown by neighborhood:*
East of Downtown - 5 (all in Trolley Square Massacre)
Glendale (southwest) - 5
Rose Park (northwest) - 2
Downtown - 2
Far Western - 1
University of Utah - 1 (a prisoner took a gun from his guard and killed him while being examined at University Hospital)

So there were 2 murders downtown and 6 on the east side, with the 8 others on the west side; however, 1 on the east side was a prisoner escape, and the 5 others were all in 1 incident in a very public place.

*By weapon:*
13 shootings
2 stabbings
1 "forced" hypothermia (a 9-year old was forced to stand in a tub of icewater naked as punishment and died)

3 of the victims were underage
The youngest victim was 9
The oldest victim was 60
None of the suspects were underage
The youngest suspect was 18
The oldest suspect was 51

None committed by females
1 unsolved murder (my definition meaning they don't know who the murderer was)

*UTAH*
Population: 2,550,000

There were *60 murders* in 2007, up from 43 last year. These are all intentional murders; no self-defense killings, automobile homicide, police shootings, etc.

Salt Lake City itself, population 179,000, had 16 homicides. West Valley City (population 120,000), Kearns (population 34,000), and South Salt Lake (population 21,000), all had 4 homicides (the second-most of any city), and all are suburbs of Salt Lake City. The largest city not to have a homicide was Provo, population 114,000 (actually the 3rd-largest city in the state). The next-largest city with no murders was Logan (population 48,000; the 11th-largest city in the state).

The smallest city with a murder was Beryl, a tiny town with probably less than 50 people in southwestern Utah, which had a double murder. An unusual number of people, however, were killed in wilderness areas away from any towns (8 to be exact).

*Breakdown by county:*
Salt Lake County (population 979,000) - 40
Weber County (population 213,000) - 4
Tooele County (population 54,000) - 3
Iron County (population 41,000) - 2
Utah County (population 465,000) - 2
Washington County (population 126,000) - 2
Indian Reservations (population unknown) - 2
San Juan County (population 14,300) - 1
Beaver County (population 6,300) - 1
Wayne County (population 2,500) - 1
Kane County (population 6,500) - 1
Davis County (population 276,000) - 1

*By weapon:*
37 shootings
7 beatings
5 stabbings
3 from cars being set on fire
3 from smoke inhalation in arson
2 stranglings
1 from car being driven over cliff in murder-suicide
1 from "forced" hypothermia
1 from being intentionally run over

2 of the suspects were underage
The youngest suspect was 14
The oldest suspect was 59
16 of the victims were underage (11 of them younger than 10 and 8 of them younger than 5 hno: ) 
The youngest victim was 5 weeks :bash:
The oldest victim was 69

46 murder "incidents"

6 murder-suicides
5 multiple murders (murders of 5, in the Trolley Square Massacre, 3 in Kearns when a depressed mother killed her children, and 3 murders of 2 people; 1 in Ogden, 1 in unincorporated Tooele County when a father killed his 2 children, and 1 in Beryl)
4 committed by females (3 of them were in the murder by their mother above)
7 unsolved murders (no suspects)

*MURDER RATE:*
*Salt Lake City: 8.9/100,000*
Salt Lake County: 4.1/100,000
Utah: 2.4/100,000

*10 largest cities:*
1) Salt Lake City: 16 murders (179,000/8.9)
2) West Valley City: 4 murders (120,000/3.3)
3) Provo: 0 murders (114,000/0.0)
4) West Jordan: 1 murder (94,000/1.1)
5) Sandy: 1 murder (94,000/1.1)
6) Orem: 1 murder (91,000/1.1)
7) Ogden: 3 murders (78,000/3.8)
8) Saint George: 1 murder (68,000/1.5)
9) Layton: 1 murder (63,000/1.6)
10) Taylorsville: 2 murders (58,000/3.4)

The highest murder rate for a town of any significant size was South Salt Lake (4 murders; population 21,400/18.7 rate)

I'm pretty sure my math was right, since it is very close to recent murder figures and seems reasonable.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

Madrid autonomous community (2006)= 59/6.001.000
*0'98* per 100k
Madrid autonomous community (2007)= 55/6.060.000
*0'91* per 100k

Here isn't including region metropolitan.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Well Figueira just went though a year of 0.
So far this year 0.


----------



## Chicagoago

These are 3 years old, but the closest I could find. I was looking at the numbers for the different counties in the Chicago metro. Kinda interesting, if you like numbers.

County/Population/Homicides/Rate

Cook County - 5,351,552 - 554 - 10.35
DuPage County - 925,188 - 16 - 1.73
Lake County - 685,019 - 9 - 1.31
Will County - 586,706 - 17 - 2.89
Kane County - 457,122 - 20 - 4.38
McHenry County - 286,091 - 5 - 1.74
Kankakee County - 105,625 - 2 - 1.90
DeKalb County - 94,041 - 0 - 0.00
Kendall County - 66,565 - 2 - 3.00
Grundy County - 39,528 - 0 - 0.00

Total: 

8,597,407 people
625 homicides.
Overall total for Illinois portion: 7.27/100,000

Total without city of Chicago:

5,728,516 people
177 homicides.
Overall total for Illinois portion (-Chicago): 3.08/100,000

Total without Cook County:

3,245,855 people
71 homicides.
Overall total for Illinois portion (-Cook): 2.18/100,000




I didn't count the ~750,000 living in Indiana/Wisconsin cause I didn't have the numbers.


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago by year:

1990: 851
1991: 927
1992: 943
1993: 931
1994: 929
1995: 827
1996: 789
1997: 759
1998: 704
1999: 641
2000: 628
2001: 666
2002: 647
2003: 598
2004: 448
2005: 449
2006: 467
2007: 442

The city has reduced its rate per 100,000 from *34* in the early 1990's to around *15* today.


----------



## shivy

wow India has alot less murders per 100,000 than several american cities.

http://news.in.msn.com/national/article.aspx?cp-documentid=1171640

Delhi in 2000 had a rate of 4.16 per 100,000
Delhi in 2007 had a rate of 2.79 per 100,000


----------



## Bluestreak

Chicagoago said:


> Chicago by year:
> 
> 1990: 851
> 1991: 927
> 1992: 943
> 1993: 931
> 1994: 929
> 1995: 827
> 1996: 789
> 1997: 759
> 1998: 704
> 1999: 641
> 2000: 628
> 2001: 666
> 2002: 647
> 2003: 598
> 2004: 448
> 2005: 449
> 2006: 467
> 2007: 442
> 
> The city has reduced its rate per 100,000 from *34* in the early 1990's to around *15* today.



A lot of public housing has been torn down in recent years and displacing many of its bad people, and good, moving them out of the city. I think that has a something to do with the decline. It was nice to hear that 442 on the radio this morning.


----------



## -Corey-

San Diego had 58 homicides in 2007 with a population of 1.4 million


----------



## bob rulz

Vrysxy said:


> San Diego had 58 homicides in 2007 with a population of 1.4 million


That's a rate of only 4.1/100,000. Not bad at all.


----------



## DrT

Jacksonville, Fl, pop. 736,000 had 142 murders in 2007, almost 20/100K.
The NW side of the city accounted for most. 
Shameful.


----------



## -Corey-

bob rulz said:


> That's a rate of only 4.1/100,000. Not bad at all.


Yeah, in 2006 there were 68 homicides..


----------



## Somnifor

In many cases city murder rates in the US are skewed by the fact that a lot of American cities cover a very small portion of the urban area and have a disproportionate ratio of bad neighborhoods to good compared to the rest of the metro. I'm not saying they aren't too high but for example Minneapolis had 47 murders for about 390,000 people, St Paul had 14 for 280,000 people, the suburbs had 9 for about 2.5 million people. So what would be the real murder rate 47/390,000 or 70/3.1 million?


----------



## Gattaca

Madrid (Spain) - 6.080.000 inhabitants (metro area, city = 3.200.000 inhabitants)

55 homicides in 2007 = that is a rate of 0,905
59 homicides in 2006 = that is a rate of 0,970
59 homicides in 2005 = that is a rate of 0,970
59 homicides in 2004 = that is a rate of 0,970
100 homicides in 2003 = that is a rate of 1,640
66 homicides in 2002 = that is a rate of 1,08
95 homicides in 2001 = that is a rate of 1,56
43 homicides in 2000 = that is a rate of 0,71


----------



## Chicagoago

Somnifor said:


> In many cases city murder rates in the US are skewed by the fact that a lot of American cities cover a very small portion of the urban area and have a disproportionate ratio of bad neighborhoods to good compared to the rest of the metro. I'm not saying they aren't too high but for example Minneapolis had 47 murders for about 390,000 people, St Paul had 14 for 280,000 people, the suburbs had 9 for about 2.5 million people. So what would be the real murder rate 47/390,000 or 70/3.1 million?



I would think so, although I don't know how the demographics play out in other cities around the world. Our homicides are almost always (maybe even ALWAYS) highest in the central cities of a metro. San Fran / Oakland might be the only exception.

Here are some rates for US Metro areas from 2005:

Madison - 0.4
Des Moines - 1.2
Portland, ME - 1.4
Lincoln - 1.4
Grand Rapids - 1.6
Honolulu - 1.7
San Jose - 2.5
Portland, OR - 2.6
Boston - 2.7
Seattle - 2.9
Colorado Springs - 2.9
Austin - 2.9
Salt Lake City - 3.2
San Diego - 3.3
Fort Lauderdale - 3.5
Camden NJ - 3.9
Omaha - 4.1
Tampa - 4.3
Pittsburgh - 4.8
New York - 5.0
Denver - 5.0
Oklahoma City - 5.6
Miami - 5.5
San Antonio - 5.7
Columbus - 6.6
Dallas - 6.8
Atlanta - 6.9
Chicago - 7.4
St. Louis - 7.5
Indianapolis - 7.5
San Francisco - 7.6
Phoenix - 8.4
Milwaukee - 8.6
Los Angeles - 8.8
Houston - 9.1
Philadelphia - 9.2
Kansas City - 9.8
Detroit - 9.8
Washington DC - 10.1
Las Vegas - 10.3


Worst ones:

Pine Bluff, AR - 19.6
Memphis - 13.9
Myrtle Beach, SC - 13.1
Flint, MI - 12.8
Baltimore - 12.7
Mobile, AL - 12.4
Baton Rouge - 11.9
Macon, GA - 11.9


There are 340 metro areas in the United States. The homicide rate at metro #170 (halfway) was 4.0/100,000


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ In that case, should Europe include areas in their metropolitan regions which act as commuter towns? Most of those city areas in the US are HUGE and could quite happily encompass many commuter towns and cities in England for example. Should Reading, Slough, Watford, Dartford etc be included in London's metro area? They touch the metro area of London, and are active commuter cities. 

Frankfurt in Germany is another example - 667598 to the green belt of the city (and is counted as Frankfurt city). However, with the commuter towns and cities included the metropolitan area covers 5.3 million people - yet most of these people live within 19km of the city centre of Frankfurt (a small distance compared to US cities of a similar size). 

As you can see, there are many cities in the world that would rather have their metropolitan stats included in their statistics, however, it doesn't work like that. City proper means just that - city proper.

Examples: 

Frankfurt - City proper (248.31km squared 667,598 people)
Frankfurt - Metropolitan Area including all towns around the green belt which aren't technically part of Frankfurt (13,000km squared 5.3million people)

Houston - City proper (1558km squared 2.14million people)
Houston - Metropolitan Area (26060km squared 5.54million people)

As you can see, Frankfurt doesn't complain about using city proper figures for crime, yet could QUITE easily use the metropolitan areas shown above as it is smaller than Houston yet contains a similar amount of people.


----------



## Taller Better

Toronto ended the year at 84 murders, up from 69 last year.


----------



## Shukie

The Netherlands counted 147 murders last year on a population of 16.5 million, or 0.9 per 100.000 for those who like rates.


----------



## bob rulz

Well, city boundaries are more important than a lot of people make them out to be. Different police forces, different tax rates, different incomes and ethnic groups, etc.

The whole Salt Lake City metro area (population 1,068,000), with 43 murders, had a murder rate of 4.0/100,000 in 2006.


----------



## techniques1200s

The San Francisco-Oakland-Fremont MSA includes San Francisco, Alameda, Contra Costa, Marin, and San Mateo counties...and looking over lists of the cities included I would guess that in both 2006 and 2007 the area had around 400 murders, maybe a little more, maybe a little less, but 400 looks right (it would take forever to find the exact counts for every single city and town). 

With a population of 4,268,066, that would give the metro a murder rate of around 9/100,000, give or take.


----------



## alin

New York City's murder rate is not 16.8!A murder rate so high in New York city was not seen in 15 years.The murder rate in New York City was below 7/100000 for the last 6-7 years.In Washington Dc the murder rate in 2006 was 29/100000 and 35 in 2004 and not 69!


----------



## fabionomoto

47 murders in 2007, 12 cases non solved


----------



## dtoronto

Greater Toronto Area - Defined as the four regions around Toronto, including Toronto. 

Population:5,628,471
Homicides: 113
Rate: 2.0 / 100,000

Toronto
Population:2,503,281
Homicides: 84
Rate: 3.36 / 100,000

Peel Region
Population:1,159,405
Homicides: 14
Rate: 1.2 / 100,000

Durham Region
Population:561,258
Homicides: 6
Rate: 1.1 / 100,000

York Region
Population:965,001
Homicides: 8
Rate: 0.8 / 100,000

Halton Region
Population:439,526
Homicides: 1
Rate: 0.2 / 100,000










Map of GTA homicides 2005 - 2007
http://www3.thestar.com/static/googlemaps/starmaps.html?xml=homicides.xml


----------



## FREKI

WTF Copenhagen is already up to 1 this year :rant:

A 19yo man died a few hours ago after having been stabbed - a man expected to be the murderer have been arrested.. with blood on his cloth :| 

So far the police informs that two men got into an argument with 3 immigrants about some headgear ( :? ) one of the 3 men pulled a knife and stabbed one.. jeez! hno:

I'll keep you updated...


----------



## ØlandDK

Where did you read that those 3 guys where imigrants? It wasn't mentioned in any article I read.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Wow, Toronto, I am speechless.


----------



## ØlandDK

ØlandDK said:


> Where did you read that those 3 guys where imigrants? It wasn't mentioned in any article I read.


I correct myself. Now the papers says that they were imigrants. And the guy they arested so far was known by the police because of earlier crimes.
The whole murder was btw videorecorded so it shouldn't be a big problem to find the two other gus that were involved.


----------



## FREKI

Yeah luckily!

I can't grasp wtf leads a person to pull a knife in a fist fight.. unless your fighting against samurais or bikers with chainsaws why even be armed in the first place hno:

There was a time where a bloody nose could settle things, now apperently you have to kill the other bastard to "win" 


ØlandDK said:


> Where did you read that those 3 guys where imigrants? It wasn't mentioned in any article I read.


TV2.dk, DR.dk and BT.dk ( the last I hit by accedient trough Jubii.news.... I swear!  )


----------



## staff

I don't see how it has any relevance whatsoever that they were immigrants? Why even mention it?


----------



## LordMandeep

> Wow, Toronto, I am speechless.


well murders are increasing in the suburbs by quite a but, however due to the growing population the rates are still low....


----------



## westisbest

Liverpool UK has 1 this year, Drug related 1.2 KM from my house, Car crash and was shot in the head whilst in the wreck, But mistaken identity


----------



## techniques1200s

2 now for SF. There were at least 4 shootings on Saturday and Sunday morning, with at least one victim dead, which is a little surprising considering there's a huge storm passing through right now. Normally bad weather keeps most of the criminals and gangbangers indoors.


----------



## FREKI

staff said:


> I don't see how it has any relevance whatsoever that they were immigrants? Why even mention it?


I report what the news sites report.. should I leave information out deliberatly?

I normally share what I find be it name, age, nationality and what background that seems relavant - in this case the breaking news reported a 19yo stabbed to death by an immigrant - and so did I..

To follow up on it I can report that all 3 related men are now in custody - the suspected murdere was arrested shortly after and the other two turned them self in late last night

On a positive note - the murder was taped by a store survailance camera and that has relived the debate that like London Copenhagen should have CCTVs installed in the inner city - I personally very much support this!


And while I'm at it I can report that 2007 had 40 murders over the entire country, the second lowest in 20 years only beat by 2006
Out of the 40 39 is solved -with the suspects contained - and the last is not yet confirmed to be an actual murder - only suspected...
Despite the sad start to the year I really hope we will get a record low year - the politicans are finally starting to focus on the violent crime and murders, so hopefully more funds and laws ( like a knife ban ) as well as CCTVs will be reality


----------



## ggmm

A bit outdated:

Guadalajara city proper (pop. 1,650,000). Metro 4,700,000-5,000,000 not included.
2003 91 5.53/100,000
2004 64 3.89/100,000
2005 52 3.16/100,000

Mexico City
2003 715 8.31/100,000
2004 708 8.23/100,000
2005 679 7.89/100,000


----------



## bob rulz

FREKI said:


> Despite the sad start to the year I really hope we will get a record low year - the politicans are finally starting to focus on the violent crime and murders, so hopefully more funds and laws ( like a knife ban ) as well as CCTVs will be reality


A knife ban? "The government is expected to vote on a ruling today that you are no longer allowed to have kitchen knives in your homes..." :|

Meanwhile we had our first 2 murders of the year today in Utah, although a man found dead in a house (not his house though) in Ogden yesterday is being investigated as a murder.

The first murder took place in the parking lot of a church in Lehi (in Utah County, which had 2 murders all last year), when a 30-year old woman was shot and killed in a drive-by by her 35-year old husband (they were separated). The other shooting occurred in Salt Lake City in the parking lot of a Sears department store just south of downtown. A car pulled up into the parking lot; 1 guy got out and shot at 3 people; 1 of them, a 16-year old boy, was killed, the other guy was critically injured, and the third person was able to run into the store unharmed and call for help.

Overall a bad start to the year; 2 murders, with a third possible one, through January 6.hno: There was also a stabbing over a debate about drugs at a motel in Provo on New Years Day, although the victim survived. There were 0 muders through this time last year.

2008 murder count:

Salt Lake City - 1
Utah - 2 (possibly 3)


----------



## techniques1200s

SF is now at 3. 5 shootings today killed 2 and wounded 3.


----------



## GustavoSJP

São José do Rio Preto/SP - Brasil: 12/100.000
50 homicides for 415 thousand people.


----------



## FREKI

bob rulz said:


> A knife ban?
> "The government is expected to vote on a ruling today that you are no longer allowed to have kitchen knives in your homes..." :|


Well kinda - the law today allows people to carry a 7cm or less foldable unlockable knife on the streets..

If it's for work or nature related activities there are other rules - the ban would be targested at people walking around off duty in cities..

I would very much like to see such a ban - there's absolutely no reason to have a knife in the city!

People going fishing, or carrying home new kicthen knifes and such would ofcause not be affected...


----------



## Chicagoago

Well, since we always talk about the most dangerous areas in the United States - I figured I'd post some stats from 2006 for the safest 

These are the rates for the safest Metropolitan Areas in the country. The rates are all per 100,000.

Austin | 1.9 
Columbia, MO | 1.9 
El Centro, CA | 1.9 
Honolulu, HI | 1.9 
Wenatchee, WA | 1.9 
Barnstable Town, MA | 1.8 
Bay City, MI | 1.8 
Fort Collins, CO | 1.8 
Gainesville, GA | 1.8 
Lincoln, NE | 1.8 
Logan, UT-ID | 1.8 
Ogden, UT | 1.8 
Waterloo, IA | 1.8 
Greeley, CO | 1.7 
Idaho Falls, ID | 1.7 
Lewiston, ID-WA | 1.7 
Mount Vernon, WA | 1.7 
Olympia, WA | 1.7 
Springfield, MO | 1.7 
Glens Falls, NY | 1.6 
St. Joseph, MO-KS | 1.6 
Dalton, GA M.S.A. | 1.5 
Des Moines, IA | 1.5 
Medford, OR | 1.5 
Morristown, TN | 1.5 
Napa, CA | 1.5 
Pittsfield, MA | 1.5 
Bend, OR | 1.4 
Duluth, MN-WI | 1.4 
Erie, PA | 1.4 
Madera, CA | 1.4 
Bremerton, WA | 1.2 
Manchester, NH | 1.2 
Punta Gorda, FL | 1.2 
Fargo, ND-MN | 1.1 
Lafayette, IN | 1.1 
Pocatello, ID | 1.1 
Rochester, MN |  1.1 
Worcester, MA | 1.1 
Cumberland, MD-WV | 1.0 
Fond du Lac, WI | 1.0 
Huntington, WV-KY-OH | 1.0 
Ithaca, NY | 1.0 
Ocean City, NJ | 1.0 
Portland, ME | 1.0 
Cleveland, TN | 0.9 
Lewiston, ME | 0.9 
Sheboygan, WI | 0.9 
Altoona, PA | 0.8 
Coeur d'Alene, ID | 0.8 
Sherman, TX | 0.8 
Williamsport, PA | 0.8 
Green Bay, WI | 0.7 
Madison, WI | 0.7 
Monroe, MI | 0.7 
Sioux City, IA-NE-SD | 0.7 
Wheeling, WV-OH | 0.7 
Provo-Orem, UT | 0.6 
Bellingham, WA | 0.5 
St. Cloud, MN | 0.5 
Ames, IA | 0.0 
Dubuque, IA | 0.0 
Eau Claire, WI | 0.0 
Elizabethtown, KY | 0.0 
Holland, MI | 0.0 
Iowa City, IA | 0.0 
La Crosse, WI-MN | 0.0 
Missoula, MT | 0.0 
Rapid City, SD | 0.0 
Sandusky, OH | 0.0

These areas represent 62% of the states within the United States of America, with the safest states ( as far as how many metros represented):

Iowa
Wisconsin
Washington
Idaho

Iowa seems to have done the best, with 5 out of 6 metro areas that are either fully in Iowa, or a majority in Iowa included on the list. The only missing metro is Cedar Rapids, which had a rate of 2.8/100,000. 

The Iowa Metros contained 1,165,000 people and had 11 homicides.


----------



## Chicagoago

Here are more stats:

People who live in Metro's that have a zero homicide rate:

1,263,218

People who live in Metro's that have a homicide rate of less than 1/100,000:

2,956,712

People who live in Metro's that have a homicide rate of between 1/100,000 and 2/100,000:

11,530,603

So a total of 15,750,533 people live in metro areas that have a murder rate of less than 2 per 100,000.

At least there are SOME urban areas in the United States that are quite safe.


----------



## bob rulz

Metropolitan area murder rates in Utah for 2007 (population based off of 2006 U.S. Census Bureau estimates):

Salt Lake City, Utah: 4.0/100,000 (43 murders, population 1,068,000)
St. George, Utah: 1.6/100,000 (2 murders, population 126,000)
Ogden-Clearfield, Utah: 1.0/100,000 (5 murders, population 497,000)
Provo-Orem, Utah: 0.4/100,000 (2 murders, population 474,000)
Logan, Utah/Idaho: 0.0/100,000 (0 murders, population 111,000; one of the counties is in Idaho, and while it has a tiny population, that doesn't mean there were no murders, but I can't find any 2007 murder info for it)


----------



## bob rulz

FREKI said:


> Well kinda - the law today allows people to carry a 7cm or less foldable unlockable knife on the streets..
> 
> If it's for work or nature related activities there are other rules - the ban would be targested at people walking around off duty in cities..
> 
> I would very much like to see such a ban - there's absolutely no reason to have a knife in the city!
> 
> People going fishing, or carrying home new kicthen knifes and such would ofcause not be affected...


I totally disagree with this. Knives are handy tools that can serve a variety of purposes. A law like this, it would be difficult to distinguish between someone who's just carrying a knife around for the hell of it, and then someone who is going to use it for a useful purpose. Then, of course, you get into the problem of personal freedom, and occassional situations can come up where knives can be useful.

Not to mention that banning knives on the streets would essentially be useless in reducing crime. First off, the number of people who would actually be caught with that is very low; enforcement would be difficult. Secondly, most knife killings occur in the home anyway; few knife killings occur on the streets or in a public place, at least from what I've seen.

Out of the 5 stabbing deaths in Utah in 2007:

2 of them occurred just outside their houses
1 occurred at a campground (certainly a valid place to have a knife)
1 of them was in the parking lot of a church, but it was in the middle of the night
1 occurred in a downtown park (you could make a valid case here, certainly; this guy then went on to stab someone else before being shot dead by police)

So out of all of these stabbing deaths, 1 of the 5 might have been prevented had a public knife ban been in place. And remember, it's a lot easier to hide a knife in your pocket or jacket than a gun.


----------



## Beware

bob rulz said:


> A knife ban? "The government is expected to vote on a ruling today that you are no longer allowed to have kitchen knives in your homes..." :|


----------



## FREKI

bob rulz said:


> I totally disagree with this. Knives are handy tools that can serve a variety of purposes. A law like this, it would be difficult to distinguish between someone who's just carrying a knife around for the hell of it, and then someone who is going to use it for a useful purpose.


No it's would work quite easy ( like the above 7cm or lockable law works now )..

If you are going fishing or working or carrying home the new sets of kitchen knifes you will have no problems... but if you are hanging around a dark street at 3AM yelling at people and get searched you will be fined..

It's not like people using knifes for a purpose will be hunted or anything - it will just be people having no reason to be armed at the time of day and doing what they currently do.. ( if you go fishing or camping bringing a knife will never be a problem with the law )

In an urban Danish enviroment at night there's no reason what so ever to carry a knife - there's no dangerous animals, there's no snare traps or falling trees, there's nothing that needs a knife - and if something comes up call the athorities and they will come and solve it..

The people carrying knifes at night are people who shouldn't ( the knife make them feel more secure and powerful and might make them do bad stuff they wouldn't had they not been armed ) - hence a full ban would be a very good thing! 




bob rulz said:


> Then, of course, you get into the problem of personal freedom, and occassional situations can come up where knives can be useful.


Bring a cell phone and you'll be alright..


----------



## techniques1200s

4 now for SF. At this time last year there were 5.


----------



## bob rulz

FREKI said:


> No it's would work quite easy ( like the above 7cm or lockable law works now )..


I know tons of people who have illegal knives. None of them have ever been caught, even if they carry them around.



> The people carrying knifes at night are people who shouldn't ( the knife make them feel more secure and powerful and might make them do bad stuff they wouldn't had they not been armed ) - hence a full ban would be a very good thing!


First off, you're making a lot of assumptions. Secondly, a full ban wouldn't do shit. If someone is screaming and yelling and causing havoc, then yes, they can be searched and the knife can be taken away. But how many people do you think could get away with carrying a knife around? It would be easy. How do you know when you would enforce the knife-carrying rule? Anyone who looks suspicious? Random searches on the streets? Only the people who cause problems?

Banning knives in public places would have a negligible effect on the crime rate, not to mention the difficulty of enforcing it and the far more important things that cops can and should focus on.


----------



## bob rulz

Wow, this thread got slow all of a sudden. I guess the only action is here?

There hasn't been another murder, but two days ago a guy got stabbed at a grocery store in Murray after confronting a guy who was stealing, and this morning in Salt Lake City already 1 person has been shot (two people broke into a house and shot one of the people in it) and 1 stabbed (which was in a robbery on the streets). All of the people so far have survived, though.


----------



## Xusein

Interesting article that I found from my local newspaper.

Hartford had 32 murders last year, which is the highest that it has been in years. The police (and I have heard this firsthand) are afraid that the devastating drug battles that we had in the nineties are back. It's getting crazy. While crime overall is down, murders are way up.

Murder rates in Connecticut's largest cities:
Hartford: *25.6/100k*
New Haven: *10.4/100k*
Bridgeport: *9.9/100k*
Waterbury: *2.8/100k*
Stamford: *2.4/100k*

Hartford, which is the second or third largest city in Connecticut (city proper), has had more murders _than all the top 5 largest cities combined._ Compare to 2006, when New Haven and Bridgeport both had more murders than Hartford and murder surges. Those two cities both have similar demographics to Hartford as well. The tables have turned. hno:

Link: http://www.courant.com/news/local/hc-homicides0109.artjan09,0,6889493.story?page=2




> *City's Deadly Statistic: Killings*
> Hartford Chief Cites Drug Violence
> 
> By TINA A. BROWN | Courant Staff Writer
> January 9, 2008
> 
> *Atryal Womack, 18, died on Jan. 4, 2007, in what police believe was a gang-related shooting in Hartford's North End.
> 
> Over the next 11 months, there would be 32 more homicides in the capital city.*
> 
> There was Deanna Pugh, a 45-year-old grandmother from Enfield killed in a drive-by shooting in February in the Behind the Rocks neighborhood.
> 
> There was the execution-style double slaying in July of Kent McLaurin, 19, of Hartford, a member of the Bloods street gang, and his friend Xion Davidson, 17, of West Hartford, a Conard High School football standout. Their bodies were found about a block apart in the Parkville section of the city, their faces blown apart by shotgun blasts.
> 
> And there was the Christmas Day shooting of 18-year-old Oshane Green of Bloomfield, gunned down following a momentary spat in a North End takeout joint.
> 
> *While city and police officials insist that violent crime has declined in the city — Mayor Eddie A. Perez said in his inaugural address Monday that overall "crime is down to historic lows" — the 33 homicides were 10 more than in 2006. It was the worst year for homicides since 2003, when there were 44 — 16 attributed to an intentionally set fire at the Greenwood Health Center nursing home.*
> 
> Many of the killings in 2007, including those cited above, remain unsolved.
> 
> The increase occurred during a year in which major cities such as New York, Boston and Chicago experienced significant drops in reported homicides.
> 
> *In Connecticut, other cities of 100,000 residents or more also saw declines. New Haven had 24 homicides in 2006 and 13 last year; Waterbury had seven in 2006 and three last year; Bridgeport had 30 in 2006 and 14 last year. Stamford had three in both years.*
> 
> *Hartford's 33 homicides equaled the combined total of those four other cities.*
> 
> The McLaurin and Davidson killings exhibited a brutality common among many of the killings that made even a dedicated foot soldier against gun violence take pause.
> 
> "These criminals now have no fear of the police," said the Rev. Henry Brown, a U.S. Postal Service mail handler who volunteers with Mothers United Against Violence and has helped organize many of Hartford's rallies against gun violence since 2002.
> 
> "This stuff really bothers me because people are getting shot in the face and [many of] the people who did it are still on the streets," Brown said. "As sure as I'm talking they are going to kill again, because the community won't get involved. We can't blame the police for everything. The community isn't saying, 'I want Johnny off the street.'"
> 
> Hartford Police Chief Daryl K. Roberts plans to address the city's overall crime statistics for 2007 at a press conference today in city hall. But he said Friday that he can rest comfortably knowing "we are one of the safest cities in the state. The most important thing is these were victims of their lifestyles."
> 
> In large part, Roberts said, the city's homicide victims were drug dealers killed during confrontations with other drug dealers.
> 
> "These are not random acts of violence," he said. "These people knew one another."
> 
> *Roberts also believes the true number of homicides in the city last year is 32. He disputes whether Domaine Richards, an East Harford man who was found dead Dec. 13 in the trunk of his car on Ashley Street, died in Hartford.*
> 
> A spokeswoman for the Office of the Chief State Medical Examiner said Richards died of traumatic asphyxiation, and has referred the investigation back to Hartford police.
> 
> Roberts declined to elaborate on why the number of homicides increased last year.
> 
> "We all need to ask why this has happened and to get the trend going in the opposite direction," Kevin O'Connor, the U.S. attorney for Connecticut, said of Hartford's homicide numbers in 2007.
> 
> O'Connor said that if homicides are tied to the drug and gun trade, the federal government can prosecute those cases after arrests are made.
> 
> "I'm going to start asking our agencies" — the Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives, the Drug Enforcement Administration and the FBI — "if we are doing enough," O'Connor said. "It [raises] the question, should [the federal government] be doing more?"
> *
> Why Hartford's homicide numbers increased when other municipalities in the state and across the country saw decreases is difficult to answer, said Ivan Kuzyk, an independent consultant who has spent years studying crime trends and criminal justice issues across the state.*
> 
> "In Hartford, there's not enough information made available to evaluate this," Kuzyk said.
> 
> A thorough review would require the city to examine where a homicide victim died, what weapon was used and whether he or she was recently released from prison.
> 
> "Without having open data and independent consultants looking at it, you can't state why," said Kuzyk, who also is a consultant for the U.S. Department of Justice. "Thirty is a lot. Sirens and red lights should be going off."
> 
> In Waterbury and New Haven, police officials say officers used overtime and community and federal programs to reduce the homicide levels.
> 
> Shafiq Abdussabur, chief executive officer for the New Haven Police Department, said it has teamed up with community groups that offer youths jobs and classes on conflict resolution. That outreach program has helped curb violent crime because those at risk of committing street crimes are kept busy, he said.
> 
> "You're not going to arrest your way out of the social, economic and educational dilemma that is facing many urban centers," Abdussabur said — adding that he was quoting from Police Chief Francisco Ortiz's mantra.
> 
> Waterbury Police Chief Neil O'Leary said a partnership with city, state and federal officials who are targeting gun violence using the U.S. government's Project Safe Neighborhoods program is working there.
> 
> O'Leary said his department received a federal award after it used undercover officers and agents to arrest more than 300 felons caught with guns over the past four years. The city had nine shootings last year.
> 
> While Hartford police and community leaders complain that not enough residents come forward when they witness a homicide, O'Leary said his department has gained cooperation. "People in the community help us every day," he said.
> 
> O'Leary said more police officers are on foot and bicycle patrols and in schools in Waterbury. Its Police Athletic League program, operated by the department, went from serving 80 youths four years ago to more than 2,000 last year after it purchased two buildings to house the program.
> 
> Contact Tina A. Brown at [email protected].


----------



## NorthStar77

bob rulz said:


> I totally disagree with this. Knives are handy tools that can serve a variety of purposes. A law like this, it would be difficult to distinguish between someone who's just carrying a knife around for the hell of it, and then someone who is going to use it for a useful purpose. Then, of course, you get into the problem of personal freedom, and occassional situations can come up where knives can be useful.
> 
> Not to mention that banning knives on the streets would essentially be useless in reducing crime. First off, the number of people who would actually be caught with that is very low; enforcement would be difficult. Secondly, most knife killings occur in the home anyway; few knife killings occur on the streets or in a public place, at least from what I've seen.


We've had a knife-ban in Norway in public places since 1993, and it works fine. I'm really glad we have it. The police uses common sense, a family on picnic in a park is not punished for having a knife to cut salad or whatever. They only use this law in areas of downtown that they know there are many troublemakers, especially on friday and saturday nights. You would be surprised to know how many young punks that wears a knife out on a night out on the town here, and some people are just looking for trouble, especially after a drink or 10.


----------



## ØlandDK

^^
I heard in the danish news that "knife related" crime has been reduced by 30% since the ban. That's quite impressive IMO. I don't see any reason why we shouldn't have a knife-ban in public urban areas in Denmark.


----------



## bob rulz

Okay, if I see something that proves that a public knife ban has pretty significantly reduced knife crimes, I'll be convinced. I'm not _that_ stubborn. To be honest I didn't even know that there were countries that had public knife bans. But if it has actually fairly significantly reduced knife crime, I'll be surprised, to say the least.


----------



## NorthStar77

^ I also read the same as ØlandDK a few days ago, as the police here visited Denmark to present these facts. But I'm not sure if the effect would be the same in countries/cities that do not have the culture of going out and getting wasted in the weekends, like we do:dunno:


----------



## FREKI

bob rulz said:


> I know tons of people who have illegal knives. None of them have ever been caught, even if they carry them around.


Well there is a world of differences between DK and the US 

But as I said as long as you have a good reason for carrying one you'll never have any problems..

The police are focussing on the inner city and on people looking like they are up to no good ( profiling ) - it's not like the soccermom carrying a shitzy knifeset home will be booked 



bob rulz said:


> First off, you're making a lot of assumptions.


Like what?

For a country with a crime rate like Denmark stabbings are a big problem - and an almost daily accuring thing as of late ( why there's all the focus on it here currently ) - and with Norways results I think it's a road well worth going down of..

Fact is that a weapon is a confidence booster - and sadly has become a more an more normal thing to wield in a fight here lately..



bob rulz said:


> Secondly, a full ban wouldn't do shit. If someone is screaming and yelling and causing havoc, then yes, they can be searched and the knife can be taken away. But how many people do you think could get away with carrying a knife around? It would be easy. How do you know when you would enforce the knife-carrying rule? Anyone who looks suspicious? Random searches on the streets? Only the people who cause problems?


The police have set up search zones around the city and searches people looking supecious ( profiling ) - so far it have been a huge success - and keep in mind as it is right now somes knifes 7cm or smaller are legal..



bob rulz said:


> Banning knives in public places would have a negligible effect on the crime rate, not to mention the difficulty of enforcing it and the far more important things that cops can and should focus on.


Guns are banned here too and the focus on that have led to a nation where guncrime is very rare and murder by gun even more so

So far since the visitation zones were introduced the number of knifes found in them have droped rapidly.. and chances are lifes have been saved by prevention..

That along with a CCTV network ( being discussed at the city hall today btw ) - also proven to work very well - we could maybe eradicate the last couple of outdoor murders and assaults we have so a night on the town can be enjoyful for all parts without the risk of going home in a coffin


May I ask why you'd even want to carry a knife around?
I've been around weapons plenty in my life but could't even dream of bring any kind of weapon, legal or not, anywhere in the city.. there's no use for it...


----------



## _VeNeT_

TEN SAFEST COUNTRIES FOR MURDER (LATE-1990s) COUNTRY PER MILLION 

(1) *Slovenia* 0.7 
(2) Austria 0.9 
(3) Sweden 1.8 
(4) Switzerland 2.3 
(5) Israel 2.3 
(6) Hong Kong 2.4 
(7) Norway 2.5 
(8) Ireland 2.8 
(9) Finland 3.7 
(10) Singapore 4.3 

Slovenia was the safest country on the planet in the late 1990s when it came to murders. 

I doubt much has changed since then.

Hell, yeah! :banana:


----------



## Lindo? Naa!

_VeNeT_ said:


> TEN SAFEST COUNTRIES FOR MURDER (LATE-1990s) COUNTRY PER MILLION
> 
> (1) *Slovenia* 0.7
> (2) Austria 0.9
> (3) Sweden 1.8
> (4) Switzerland 2.3
> (5) Israel 2.3
> (6) Hong Kong 2.4
> (7) Norway 2.5
> (8) Ireland 2.8
> (9) Finland 3.7
> (10) Singapore 4.3
> 
> Slovenia was the safest country on the planet in the late 1990s when it came to murders.
> 
> I doubt much has changed since then.
> 
> Hell, yeah! :banana:


lol? Israel hasn't changed also...:lol:


----------



## bosman

FREKI said:


> May I ask why you'd even want to carry a knife around? I've been around weapons plenty in my life but could't even dream of bring any kind of weapon, legal or not, anywhere in the city.. there's no use for it...


I think what bob rulz was talking about is that it is very easy to conceal a knife in your jacket, for example, so it would be difficult to enforce that ban. And it would not likely cause people who are up to no good to not carry a knife. However, in the case that you're talking about where they "profile" people in Denmark and actively search people who haven't necessarily done anything wrong, that could then have an effect. But profiling in the US is a big no-no.....people generally do not stand for that at all. For example, who do they profile? Mainly racial minorities? Young kids? People who look excessively drunk?


----------



## _VeNeT_

Lindo? Naa! said:


> lol? Israel hasn't changed also...:lol:


I was refering to Slovenia only when I mentioned changes. And indeed it hasn't changed much, as we are still in the top ten in Europe.


----------



## techniques1200s

It turns out the latest murder victim in SF was a witness in a 2005 murder, and also a 2005 shooting in which he was injured. He was in a witness protection program elsewhere in the state when he decided to leave. He returned to San Francisco, and was shot dead the very same day he got back...

The last time something like that happened was in 2006, when another guy in witness protection came back to SF to take his car to an autobody shop, and two masked gunmen came and executed him.


----------



## FREKI

bosman said:


> I think what bob rulz was talking about is that it is very easy to conceal a knife in your jacket, for example, so it would be difficult to enforce that ban. And it would not likely cause people who are up to no good to not carry a knife. However, in the case that you're talking about where they "profile" people in Denmark and actively search people who haven't necessarily done anything wrong, that could then have an effect


That is the way and it have had an effect already..



bosman said:


> But profiling in the US is a big no-no.....people generally do not stand for that at all. For example, who do they profile? Mainly racial minorities? Young kids? People who look excessively drunk?


Profiling is used because it works - and the people you mention are statisticly those who carry and use knifes the most so not focusing on them would be crazy!


----------



## techniques1200s

FREKI said:


> That is the way and it have had an effect already..
> 
> Profiling is used because it works - and the people you mention are statisticly those who carry and use knifes the most so not focusing on them would be crazy!


So...what if you "look" to a cop like you're carrying a knife illegally? They stop you based on their false assumption (which will obviously be based on race, class, etc), search you, treat you like a criminal, possibly rough you up, etc...for no reason. How would you feel? I've had something like that happen to me before while I was minding my own business waiting for the bus. I've also had friends who had guns pulled on them, they were arrested and questioned for hours, for a crime they didn't do, because they were black (not to mention they were only 13 at the time). It's not very nice.

So lets say in Denmark, "immigrants" as a couple people have been saying, do most of the stabbing or whatever. With profiling encouraged, any immigrant that a police officer thinks is "suspicious," is subject to a search. Tell me how that's fair.


----------



## bhagavadgita

This one if for BOB RULZ.... Did Salt Lake City have 21 homicides in the city proper in 2007? For a rate of about 12 something per 100000, I believe you said a lower number in previous posts but a person from ssp reported that number. 

"Salt Lake City had 21 homicides in 2007, or about 12 murders per 100,000. 

A pretty high number for a city of Salt Lake's size."

http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=136088&page=19


----------



## FREKI

techniques1200s said:


> So...what if you "look" to a cop like you're carrying a knife illegally? They stop you based on their false assumption (which will obviously be based on race, class, etc), search you, treat you like a criminal, possibly rough you up, etc...for no reason.


Mate this is Denmark - the Police don't rough you up :lol:

They will ask you to empty your pockets and hand over any weapons you may be carrying, if they feel further searching is needed they'll maybe do a sweep with a metal detector or something.. 30 seconds later you are good to go...



techniques1200s said:


> How would you feel?


I would honestly feel just fine - *I have nothing whatsoever to hide *and if this ( as stats show ) brings down the risk of being gutted by some jerk by all means search me


I've been doing searches for years at my previos job - and used profiling because it works - people with bad intentions or hiding stuff are giving away clear signals the vast majority of the time


techniques1200s said:


> I've had something like that happen to me before while I was minding my own business waiting for the bus. I've also had friends who had guns pulled on them, they were arrested and questioned for hours, for a crime they didn't do, because they were black (not to mention they were only 13 at the time). It's not very nice.


Again I think you should keep in mind what nation we are talking about here - I think there's a big difference in Cop-Citizen relationship in this part of the woods compared to elsewhere..

If you don't have faith in your Police I can't blame you for not liking this, but here the Police are the good guys and should someone overstep their boundry it would make national news ( it's a small country  ) - posible even hit Parliament and certainly mean the firering of the cop if not even jailtime.. 




techniques1200s said:


> So lets say in Denmark, "immigrants" as a couple people have been saying, do most of the stabbing or whatever. With profiling encouraged, any immigrant that a police officer thinks is "suspicious," is subject to a search. Tell me how that's fair.


It is deffinetly a case where a small group ruins it for the many - but never the less with an encreased risk ( very much so when it comes to stabbings ) it is fully justified - just like I have a larger risk of being pulled over for a breathalizer than a muslim immigrant have.. and with good reason ( not that a drink and drive but you know.. )

Political correctness is crap - you have documented stats showing who commits the various crimes - hence that is the groups you should focus on.. anything else will be a waste..

And as long as people have nothing to hide there will be no problem... and remember this isn't people being searched in broad daylight for walking the streets, these are the ones hanging around dark places or acting provocative at night..


----------



## FREKI

Stuff moves fast here...

The murder the 5th that was filmed by a store camera have convinced the City Hall that a CCTV system in stratigic places in the inner city will be a good idea - so we're getting that :happy:

Further more the Justice minister wants to toughen the law if cought with an illegal knife from the current DKK 5000 fine to a minimum of 7 days in jail

I really hope that will go trough too!!!

More can be found here ( in English ): http://jp.dk/uknews/politics/article1227286.ece

On a related note - the city of Aalborg ( in Northern Jutland ) with the renouned Jomfru Ane Gade party street will also be installing CCTVs..
( Aalborg is the city with the most murders in Denmark )


Looks like the trouplemakers will face some tough times here :happy:


----------



## bob rulz

FREKI said:


> Guns are banned here too and the focus on that have led to a nation where guncrime is very rare and murder by gun even more so


Well, there's a huge difference between a gun ban and a public knife ban. :| If guns are banned, there's no practical reason for anyone to have one. Guns aren't good for anything except killing. A public knife ban, well, you can still have them in private.

Btw, your views on profiling have essentially convinced me that it's not worth debating with you on this subject. It may not be a big deal to you that people are randomly searched because of the way they look or act, but it's a big deal to most people, especially the minorities and poor people who would be most likely to be searched. If someone is causing a problem (like you said, a drunk person causing commotion in a public place or something) that's an entirely different story, but there is absolutely no reason to pinpoint someone because "the statistics show that black people are more likely to stab someone, or Arabs are more likely to be terrorists," how whatever BS reasons that people who support profiling come up with. Especially in a country with such a long history of immigration and ethnic diversity, it just wouldn't go by well at all.


----------



## FREKI

bob rulz said:


> Well, there's a huge difference between a gun ban and a public knife ban. :| If guns are banned, there's no practical reason for anyone to have one. Guns aren't good for anything except killing. A public knife ban, well, you can still have them in private.


 A knife ban in Denmark would be for carrying it in public without a reason - collectors, workers, fishers, scouts and all that would not be affected at all - just like they aren't today with the 7cm max law..



bob rulz said:


> Btw, your views on profiling have essentially convinced me that it's not worth debating with you on this subject. It may not be a big deal to you that people are randomly searched because of the way they look or act, but it's a big deal to most people, especially the minorities and poor people who would be most likely to be searched.


I honestly do not get you problem with this - if people are orbaying the law why should it matter who get's searched..?

It just like "drunken driver controls" forcus on middle aged males.. or customs at airports focus on people from central America when searching for drugs - it's simply because some are more likely to be doing certain things..
Why should time be spend on low "risk" areas if chances of catching someone are higher with certain groups?

Would you really want the police to focus equally on these two groups?




















bob rulz said:


> If someone is causing a problem (like you said, a drunk person causing commotion in a public place or something) that's an entirely different story, but there is absolutely no reason to pinpoint someone because "the statistics show that black people are more likely to stab someone, or Arabs are more likely to be terrorists," how whatever BS reasons that people who support profiling come up with.


But stats don't lie and if people are innocent nothing will happen to them..

It's not like they will single out every immigrant and let all others pass or anything - they simply focus on the people most likely to be carrying knifes - just like at football games you focus on the groups most prone to vanddalism and hooligan behavior..
If people are happyly walking home from a night of partying noone would stop them nomatter how they look or what language they talk.. it's a matter of behavior..

If people have nothing to hide why should it be a problem for anybody? - I think you a putting too much into this.. and I'm pretty sure US law enforcement use it more than it's used anywhere else.. ( I've seen plenty of Cops to learn that  )


----------



## bob rulz

Well, okay, you're right about some things, for sure. But profiling is something that can be abused so easily. Either way, I don't agree with random searches, period. I don't know what the laws in Denmark or Norway are, but here, searching a car or a person without probable cause ("he looked at me funny" isn't probable cause) is ILLEGAL, and for good reason. I agree, it would be great if everyone thought "I'm not doing anything wrong, I don't care." I totally agree with you there. But NOT everyone thinks that way. Especially when it comes to profiling, how do you think the ethnic minorities feel when they get profiled? When they get searched just because statistically their ethnic group is more likely to commit crime? I don't see how it can be fair.

But I'm not going to keep arguing about this.

There was another shooting in Salt Lake City two days ago. Again, though, the victim survived. So while there's been lots of shootings and stabbings, not many of them have resulted in deaths, fortunately. It's still not a good start to the year.


----------



## NorthStar77

bob rulz said:


> I don't know what the laws in Denmark or Norway are, but here, searching a car or a person without probable cause ("he looked at me funny" isn't probable cause) is ILLEGAL, and for good reason. I agree, it would be great if everyone thought "I'm not doing anything wrong, I don't care." I totally agree with you there. But NOT everyone thinks that way. Especially when it comes to profiling, how do you think the ethnic minorities feel when they get profiled? When they get searched just because statistically their ethnic group is more likely to commit crime? I don't see how it can be fair.


Searching people without a probable cause is legal in Norway atleast. And some groups are searched more than others, although I'm pretty sure they first and foremost look at behaviour. I have never been searched in my 30 year old life(but then I'm a quiet good guy), but I've heard of some beeing searched almost every time they see a police. This is not good at all, I absolutely agree with you. I don't think a majority sees it as a problem yet, we don't have the same history as you do, so I guess we'll have to learn it the hard way. 

edit: Our police is far from perfect unfortunately, there are alot of hidden racism there. But not only that. A (white) guy I knew died in a prison cell because the police threw him in there, not looking after him, pretending to think he was drunk, while they knew he was a drug addict and probably knew how a heroine overdose look like..

What's even worse is that we have these security companies that hires wannabe cops, that patrol in shopping areas in downtown Oslo and other shops. It was revealed today that atleast 200 of these security people in Oslo have a criminal record. It has also been revealed how some of them beat up drug-addicts and homeless people. Take a look at this video in an article from this autumn. The security people takes a grip on this man that could be fatal, because he stole a salad. A salad! The funny thing is how they try to stop the guy from filming it, as if they had any authority to do that http://www.aftenposten.no/nyheter/iriks/article2152205.ece


----------



## techniques1200s

5 now for SF. A man was shot to death across the street from a high school basketball game, while his daughter was playing.

At this time last year, SF had 9 murders.


----------



## Obscene

Preliminary stats from sweden (as usual you cant tell the actual numbers since they count so strange.. it's probably lower than this..)

*Sweden:*
Total murders: 262
Rate: 3

*Stockholm Metro* (pop 1,942,233)
Total Murders: 71
Rate: 4

Attempted murders: 249
Rate: 13

*Stockholm City* (pop 792,593)
Total murders: 33
Rate: 4

Attempted murder:139
Rate: 18

*Göteborg/Gothenburg* (pop 493 119)
Total murders: 23
Rate: 5

Attempted murder: 44
Rate: 9

*Malmö/Malmo* (pop 280 000)
Total murders: 10
Rate: 4

Attempted murder: 37
Rate: 13


----------



## Chicagoago

A lot of people talk about the gun culture in the United States, but the number of households that have a gun has actually gone down by 34% in the past 30 years.

1 out of every 3 households today has a gun. This is sharply higher in rural areas, and decreases greatly in more urban areas. A majority of houses in rural countrysides, farms, ranches have guns. Most houses in urban areas do not.

When asked if they personally owned a gun, 80% of Americans said they do not. This was from a survey which has been ongoing each year for the past 35 years. 10% of American adults own 75% of the guns.


----------



## xXFallenXx

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569420


----------



## techniques1200s

6 now for SF. A 19 year-old was shot to death, likely by gangmembers who mistook him for someone else. There have also been a few daylight shootings in which luckily no one was hurt. 

Also, a naked man was found dead on Ocean Beach, and his death is currently thought to be suspicious, though the police are not sure what happened yet.

At this time last year, there had been 11 murders.


----------



## Somnifor

Obscene said:


> *Stockholm Metro* (pop 1,942,233)
> Total Murders: 71
> Rate: 4


Interesting. Stockholm metro had the same number of murders as Minneapolis/St Paul metro but has 1.2 million fewer people. Generally you would consider a Scandinavian city to be safer than a major US metro. The Swedes are out of control.:nuts:


----------



## FREKI

That's what I've been saying all along - the Swedes are evil! 


I too find it crazy that a Scandinavian city can be so violent.. Stockholm alone have twice the number of the entire nation of Denmark.. it's crazy!


----------



## Chicagoago

There was a 1 in 17,648 chance of being killed in the US last year. Of couse a majority of those were gang/criminal/issue driven - not random killings.

It's a common misconception that a majority of the 300,000,000 people living in the US are murdered an average of a few times per year....


----------



## Chicagoago

Here are the rates for the individual US states:

STATE	2005
North Dakota	1.1
Vermont	1.3
Iowa	1.3
Maine	1.4
New Hampshire	1.4
Montana	1.9
Hawaii	1.9
Minnesota	2.2
Oregon	2.2
Utah	2.3
South Dakota	2.3
Idaho	2.4
Nebraska	2.5
Massachusetts	2.7
Wyoming	2.7
Connecticut	2.9
Rhode Island	3.2
Washington	3.3
Wisconsin	3.5
Kansas	3.7
Colorado	3.7
Delaware	4.4
West Virginia	4.4
New York	4.5
Kentucky	4.6
Alaska	4.8
New Jersey	4.8
Florida	5
Ohio	5.1
Oklahoma	5.3
NATIONAL RATE	5.6
Indiana	5.7
Illinois	6
Michigan	6.1
Pennsylvania	6.1
Virginia	6.1
Georgia	6.2
Texas	6.2
Arkansas	6.7
North Carolina	6.7
California	6.9
Missouri	6.9
Tennessee	7.2
Mississippi	7.3
South Carolina	7.4
New Mexico	7.4
Arizona	7.5
Alabama	8.2
Nevada	8.5
Louisiana	9.9
Maryland	9.9

At least we have 44 million people who are able to live in states with a rate of 3/100,000 or less.


----------



## Jonesy55

06-07 final figures just published for England & Wales police areas (Scotland & Northern Ireland produce seperate stats).

757 total homicides during the year, 2% less than 05-06. That's a national rate of 1.37 per 100,000.

Most common method of killing was with "sharp instrument", 35% of victims killed this way.

59 homicide victims were killed by firearms, up from 49 the previous year.

Safest Age/gender group was 11-15 year old females at 0.2 per 100,000.

Most dangerous was 21-29 year old males at 4.2 per 100,000

http://www.homeoffice.gov.uk/rds/pdfs08/hosb0308.pdf


----------



## Jonesy55

Regional rates by Police force area

Metropolitan (Greater London) - 2.24 per 100,000
Greater Manchester - 2.19
Humberside (Hull region) - 2.10
Northamptonshire - 2.09
Northumbria (Newcastle region) - 1.86
Durham - 1.83
Merseyside (Liverpool area) - 1.77
West Yorkshire (Leeds-Bradford area) - 1.67
South Yorkshire (Sheffield area) - 1.62
Lancashire - 1.59
West Midlands (Birmingham area) - 1.58
Bedfordshire - 1.52
Nottinghamshire - 1.42
Suffolk - 1.42
*National Rate - 1.37*
Essex - 1.32
South Wales - 1.30
Gwent - 1.25
West Mercia - 1.18
Leicestershire - 1.14
Staffordshire - 1.13
Devon & Cornwall - 1.03
Derbyshire - 1.01
Sussex - 0.98
Warwickshire - 0.96
Hertfordshire - 0.94
Thames Valley - 0.93
Cambridgeshire - 0.93
Hampshire - 0.93
Kent - 0.92
North Wales - 0.89
Lincolnshire - 0.87
Dorset - 0.86
Cheshire - 0.80
Cleveland (Middlesbrough region) - 0.72
Avon & Somerset - 0.70
Gloucestershire - 0.69
Wiltshire - 0.63
Norfolk - 0.60
Dyfed-Powys - 0.40
North Yorkshire - 0.26
Surrey - 0.18
Cumbria - 0.00 (No homicides recorded during year!)


----------



## techniques1200s

8 now for SF, with a man shot to death while he was driving.


----------



## Mathijzzz

In the Netherlands the average is 1,4 per 100.000 inhabitants. (2005)

Apeldoorn has had several murders(liquidation) in 2007 but I do not know the exact numbers. 
In 2005 the murder rate was 0.8 per 100.000 inhabitants. So normally it's a pleasant stay here.


----------



## koolio

Mathijzzz said:


> In the Netherlands the average is 1,4 per 100.000 inhabitants. (2005)
> 
> Apeldoorn has had several murders(liquidation) in 2007 but I do not know the exact numbers.
> In 2005 the murder rate was 0.8 per 100.000 inhabitants. So normally it's a pleasant stay here.


Do you guys use decimals and commas interchangeably? It gets so confusing.


----------



## Shukie

We use a comma for decimal numbers instead of a dot, but as this is an international forum you sometimes get mixed up.


----------



## Obscene

> _Malmö, Sweden.
> 
> Man shot dead in Malmö
> 
> Published: 2 Feb 08 08:51 CET
> Online: http://www.thelocal.se/9852/
> 
> A 24-year-old man was found shot dead on a Malmö street on Saturday morning. The man was taken to hospital where he was confirmed dead on arrival.
> 
> Police confirm that the man had been shot. No witnesses have yet been in contact with police regarding the killing. Police believe the man had been shot outside the pizzeria on Lantmannagatan where he was found._


This area has been a "hot-spot" for shootings.

---------



> wo men have been held in connection with the death of a 16-year-old girl in Malmö.
> 
> The girl believed to have been pushed from a balcony in an apartment block in the city's Hermodsdal district on Sunday evening.


---------------

some weeks earlier:


> A 25-year-old man in Malmö indicted on a charge of attempted murder was captured on camera as he fired three shots at a 31-year-old man outside a nightclub in the Rosengård suburb in October.


a month earlier:


> Man dies after Malmö shooting
> 
> Published: 10 Dec 07 08:40 CET
> Online: http://www.thelocal.se/9354/
> 
> A 33-year-old man has been shot dead in the Malmö suburb Rosengård. A person was seen by witnesses running from the scene but police have not managed to arrest the suspected culprit.


and a couple months before that:


> Malmö shooting victim dies from injuries
> 
> The 34-year-old man who was shot at a restaurant in Malmö on Wednesday night has died. The suspected attacker, a 44-year-old man, is likely to be charged with murder on Friday afternoon.


----------



## techniques1200s

10 now for SF, with a double homicide in the Visitacion Valley neighborhood, right next to the Sunnydale housing projects. Those would be the 10th and 11th murders in a 5 block radius in that area in the past 13 months.


----------



## Somnifor

So far no murders in Minneapolis this year, 1 in St Paul.

http://www.startribune.com/local/15126386.html

*Minneapolis homicide-free in '08 -- so far*

The last time there were no homicides in the month of January in Minneapolis, Prince's "Purple Rain" album was a hit and gas cost $1.10 a gallon.

That's right, 1984. 

It could have been the wintry weather that led to no homicides being committed last month, but in January 2007, police investigated seven violent deaths. Across the Mississippi River, St. Paul has recorded only a single homicide since Jan. 1.

Minneapolis police say the rare quiet month continues a downward trend in violent crime. Even burglaries, a huge problem last January, took a significant drop in 2008; 168 fewer people filed reports of break-ins. Aggravated assaults also fell.

Lt. Amelia Huffman, head of the homicide unit, initially joked that she didn't want to discuss the dearth of deaths because it might be a jinx. After prodding, she credited the department's push to control juvenile crime and successful campaigns against several gangs.

So, are homicide detectives sitting around the office surfing the Internet?

Nope. Some are prepping for upcoming trials while others keep working on unsolved cases from 2007 and before.

The recent lull in criminal violence means that even witnesses and suspects in other cities and states may soon be getting a visit from one of Huffman's detectives.


----------



## Motul

Interesting..There-are-16-cities-in-the-USA-with-a-higher-murder-rate-than-the-infamous-BOGOTA-COLOMBIA.


----------



## Habfanman

In 2006, Montréal was 1.4 for 100,000. 52 murders, 25 involving firearms


----------



## techniques1200s

11 now for SF.


----------



## Obscene

Motul said:


> Interesting..There-are-16-cities-in-the-USA-with-a-higher-murder-rate-than-the-infamous-BOGOTA-COLOMBIA.


but bogotá has a significant higher population than these cities and is probably also alot more segregated.


----------



## Manuel89

Motul said:


> Interesting..There-are-16-cities-in-the-USA-with-a-higher-murder-rate-than-the-infamous-BOGOTA-COLOMBIA.


sure!!.. bogotá is not as it´s thought in many parts of the world


----------



## Svartmetall

4 murders and two non-fatal shootings in Auckland, NZ this year so far.


----------



## Beware

*Oh No! Now, Dog's are turning into criminals in Peoria, IL (USA)....*










*See the, below, news link...* 

http://www.pjstar.com/php/index.php?/news/peoria_officer_shoots_at_dog_on_east_bluff/​


----------



## bob rulz

A woman found dead in the Jordan River (in the Salt Lake Valley) and in an apartment in West Valley City are both being investigated as homicide, while a person was shot and killed at a party near the University of Utah in Salt Lake City.


----------



## bob rulz

We're on pace with last year's numbers. The body found floating in the Jordan River in Salt Lake City was determined to have been caused by blunt force trauma to the head and her husband has been arrested. It looks likely that the woman was actually killed in December of last year, which means it would go down with last year's count. Count now looks like this (with the "possibly" added in case the woman in the river is determined to have been killed this year):

*Salt Lake City:* 2, possibly 3 (last year: 1)
*Salt Lake County:* 4, possibly 5 (last year: 3)
*Utah:* 6, possibly 7 (last year: 6)

However, after today, the count will lag far behind last year's as today marks the 1-year anniversary of the shootings at Trolley Square Mall that killed 5 people and the gunman (who was shot by police) and injured 4 others. It was the deadliest mass killing in Utah history, and let's hope it's the last, at least for a long while longer.

http://www.deseretnews.com/article/1,5143,695252355,00.html
*Killings at Trolley Square started outside mall *
By Ben Winslow
_Deseret Morning News_
Published: February 12, 2008 

According to a Salt Lake police inquiry released last month, it was at 6:42 p.m. that 18-year-old Sulejman Talovic stepped out of his car at Trolley Square's upper parking terrace and opened fire. Police said he was armed with a .38 Special, a pistol-grip shotgun, a bandolier of shells around his waist and a backpack full of ammo.
Talovic first killed Jeffrey Walker, 52, and wounded his son, AJ. Outside the mall, he shot Shawn Munns twice. Talovic blew the glass out of the doors, moved inside the mall and fired up the stairs — missing a security guard.

Walking toward the Bath & Body Works store, Talovic shot Vanessa Quinn, 29, twice.

As the rampage continued, Salt Lake police and fire dispatchers were flooded with 911 calls from shoppers who hid in closets, back rooms and even in a freezer to get away from the killer.

Talovic walked into the Cabin Fever card and novelty shop and shot Carolyn Tuft, who was crouching down near a display table. Stacy Hanson tried to reason with him.

"Everyone just wants to go home," he said to Talovic.

"Talovic told him to shut up and shot him in the lower abdomen and arm with the shotgun," police wrote in the report.

Talovic then killed Tuft's daughter, Kirsten Hinckley, 15; and then Brad Frantz, 24; and Teresa Ellis, 29. After walking out of the store, he walked back in and shot Tuft as she crawled toward her daughter. He also shot Kirsten and Teresa again.

It was then that he encountered off-duty Ogden police officer Ken Hammond, who was on an early Valentine's Day date with his wife. Hammond told his then-pregnant wife to run back into Rodizio Grill and call 911. He then shouted to Talovic, who fired at him. Police say Hammond distracted the killer from shooting any more people.

As Talovic tried to move closer into the mall, shop owner Barrett Dodds shouted "Shoot at me! Shoot at me!" to distract the killer, who then moved toward Pottery Barn Kids.

By that time, police had arrived. Inside the Pottery Barn Kids store, Hammond and Salt Lake police officers got into a shootout with Talovic.

"(Expletive) you," Talovic said before he was shot to death.

Police said the motive for Talovic's killing spree is still a mystery.

In the months following the shooting, four men were indicted on charges connected to supplying Talovic with the weapons. All four struck plea agreements with federal prosecutors.


----------



## Beware

*Peoria's, heartwrenching, 1st murder of 2008....*

*A, five-month old, baby Boy (fatally) neglected by His parents....*










http://www.week.com/news/local/15816102.html​


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-8,331,469
Feb 17
2007-46--0.55 per 100k
2008-50--0.60 per 100k

Brooklyn-2,542,427 
2007-19--0.75 per 100k
2008-12--0.47 per 100k

Queens-2,276,755 
2007-6---0.26 per 100k
2008-11--0.48 per 100k

Manhattan-1,639,077 
2007-4--0.24 per 100k
2008-8--0.49 per 100k

Bronx-1,381,641
2007-14--1.02 per 100k
2008-18--1.30 per 100k

Staten Island-491,569
2007-3--0.61 per 100k
2008-1--0.20 per 100k


----------



## Kelsen

8/100000 in 2007.


----------



## BigDan35

Wow, NYC's numbers are so low.


----------



## Svartmetall

BigDan35 said:


> Wow, NYC's numbers are so low.


I'd like to see a source for those as the official rate is still around 6-8 per 100,000 depending on the source - still drastically reduced from what it was, but still fairly high.


----------



## BigDan35

Svartmetall said:


> I'd like to see a source for those as the official rate is still around 6-8 per 100,000 depending on the source - still drastically reduced from what it was, but still fairly high.


Last I heard which was probably around 2005, 2006 it was around 5.6 per 100,000...but let's just go with your highest number listed, "8" per 100,000 that would still be one of the lowest murder rates out of all the big cities in the US. I'm very interested in crime numbers, because I studied about them for a year. I have, from time to time, randomly asked people I know what city they think has the highest murder rate...and most say New York City. Which makes me wonder why. What is it about NYC that makes people think it has the highest murder rate when it is on the other end of the spectrum with one of the lowest murder rates.


----------



## Xusein

If using the data (492) with the projected population (8.25m), than NYC has a murder rate of just shy of 6/100,000 (5.96). This is true, it's low for an American city, and a fraction of the level seen in others.

Murders in New York are almost at 1/5th the level they were in 1990. That's impressive from any way that you look at it. There are few major cities in the developed world that can make this claim, even if they saw fewer murders. New York is actually much safer than my city, Hartford, statistically.


----------



## Mikejesmike

BigDan35 said:


> Last I heard which was probably around 2005, 2006 it was around 5.6 per 100,000...but let's just go with your highest number listed, "8" per 100,000 that would still be one of the lowest murder rates out of all the big cities in the US. I'm very interested in crime numbers, because I studied about them for a year. I have, from time to time, randomly asked people I know what city they think has the highest murder rate...and most say New York City. Which makes me wonder why. What is it about NYC that makes people think it has the highest murder rate when it is on the other end of the spectrum with one of the lowest murder rates.


It's because most movies set in NYC from 1970-1990's had some sort criminal behavior in it. Giving you the impression that the city was always a hell hole. We forget that the city didn't start getting out of control until the mid 60's. When I was growing up NYC was just known as a rough place which led me to think it was always like that.


----------



## Mikejesmike

Svartmetall said:


> I'd like to see a source for those as the official rate is still around 6-8 per 100,000 depending on the source - still drastically reduced from what it was, but still fairly high.


http://www.nyc.gov/html/nypd/downloads/pdf/crime_statistics/cscity.pdf


----------



## techniques1200s

Well I just got some statistics for gunshot and stabbing victims in SF, which seem to be steadily rising year by year.

In 2007, 234 gunshot victims were admitted to SF General Hospital, and 204 stabbing victims were admitted (SF General is the only trauma unit in the city, so all people who get shot or stabbed or whatever, end up there ultimately).

50 of the gunshot victims died at the hospital, and 5 of the stab victims died. So 55 murder victims died in the hospital in SF in 2007, while 44+ died in the streets.

Here's a graphic with the details:


----------



## BigDan35

^^Those numbers are going down for this year


----------



## techniques1200s

Well, so far murders are down, but there's no way to know about nonfatal shootings or stabbings as compared to last year.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New Orleans has gone 2 weeks without a murder, this is the longest streak of no murders in a decade.


----------



## bhagavadgita

Mikejesmike said:


> New Orleans has gone 2 weeks without a murder, this is the longest streak of no murders in a decade.


This is great for the city. What are some of the causes for this? Thank you


----------



## Chicagoago

We're really slow as well. We went at week without a homicide at the beginning of the month.

We've had 33 through February 25th.


----------



## techniques1200s

It's been almost 3 weeks without a murder here, which is pretty amazing. though the media is pretty quiet on things in SF, admittedly. I've heard that a woman shooting victim has died in the hospital recently, but there's no news to officially back up the claim (and almost no news at all for the shooting, which was a broad daylight, home-invasion triple shooting, which supposedly has also left a man paralyzed, and another woman in critical condition. All three were shot while they slept by a man none of them new. If that had happened in Oakland, you can be sure the news would be ALL over it...pretty sad.)


----------



## woutero

Netherlands 2007:

Amsterdam: 3,5 per 100.000 inh (26 murders total) 
Rotterdam: 3,2 per 100.000 inh (19 murders total)
Netherlands: 0,9 per 100.000 inh (147 murders total)

In Amsterdam and Rotterdam the majority of the homocides were related to robbery or burglary incidents. In the rest of te country most murders were related to relationship problems.

Source:
http://www.elsevier.nl/nieuws/nederland/artikel/asp/artnr/185951/rss/true/index.html


----------



## SlidellWeather

Unfortunately, the 2 week quiet streak ended in New Orleans today. A man was shot and killed in the St. Roch neighborhood and another man was killed in Algiers. 



> *Man shot to death in Algiers*
> by The Times-Picayune
> Tuesday February 26, 2008, 10:19 PM
> 
> New Orleans police are investigating a shooting death in Algiers, the second slaying in New Orleans on Tuesday.
> 
> At 9:28 p.m., police responded to a report of gunfire in the 2000 block of Elizardi Boulevard and found the victim in front of a house near Wall Boulevard, police spokesman Garry Flot said.
> 
> The victim was pronounced dead at the scene. His identity was not immediately released.
> 
> Earlier Tuesday, two men were shot, one fatally. It was the first murder in New Orleans in two weeks, though there had been several nonfatal shootings during that period.


This makes 25 for the year, but this is still below the 31 homicides recorded last year at this time. That is a 19% reduction so far. There were 17 murders in January and there have been 8 in February.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of February 23rd

*60 murders*....20% increase over last year


----------



## techniques1200s

As it turns out, there _wasn't_ a 3 week long stretch with no murders in SF. 2 women were shot dead in broad daylight in separate incidents, but the news failed to report on them until yesterday (3 days after one woman died, and a week and a half after the other died).

So that's 14 for SF, which is still down from 19 at the same time last year.


----------



## techniques1200s

1, possibly 2 more for SF.

A 17 year-old kid was shot to death, and a man fell down an elevator shaft during a fight in an apartment building. Don't know if that one will be considered a murder, or manslaughter or what.


----------



## FREKI

2008 overview so far:

Copenhagen Municipal: 3 ( pop 503.000 ) 

Greater Copenhagen: 4 ( pop 1.150.000 ) 

Copenhagen Metro: 4 ( pop 1.900.000 ) 


Latest: a 57 yo man found dead at a nursing home for retarded, in the district of Bagsværd, late last week by what looked like a suicide turned out at the autopsy to be murder where he had been choked by another person..


----------



## SlidellWeather

Up to 35 now after 3 people were killed over the weekend. There were 42 at this time last year. This is a 17% reduction in the rate through 3/10.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

NYC - 79 as of March 9


----------



## techniques1200s

17 now for SF. A homeless woman was beat to death outside a nightclub today.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

LA - 74 as of March 5th


----------



## Beware

*Peoria IL's 3rd, murder, of the year....*

*An 18yr. old shot His, alleged, best friend in the head.* The victim was, also, 18yrs. old. The (fatal) shooting occurred in a, quiet, middle-class neighborhood.


----------



## LordMandeep

were at 9

Interesting enough even over the huge news over Toronto getting over 80 murders last year...

There was a recent report out saying it was in fact safer then a great deal of Canadian cities like Edmonton, Vancouver, Winnipeg and even surprisingly Montreal... 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=19022714#post19022714

Rather wierd...

I think in those smaller places there is a lot more smaller crimes like theft and break and enter.


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is at 37 through March 13th. We were at 42 last year.


----------



## Beware

Beware said:


> *An 18yr. old shot His, alleged, best friend in the head.* The victim was, also, 18yrs. old. The (fatal) shooting occurred in a, quiet, middle-class neighborhood.


*UPDATE:* THIS (fatal) shooting has, just, been downgraded to manslaughter by determination of the, local, State's Attorney that It was " the result of horseplay and poor judgment " .


----------



## bhagavadgita

Milwaukee is currently at 12 homicides for 2008. 

Here is a link and stories about the life of the victims if anyone is interested.

http://blogs.jsonline.com/homicides/

"Milwaukee Police spokesman Officer Bobby Lindsey said that Milwaukee had recorded 21 homicides at this time last year."


----------



## techniques1200s

SF (pop. somewhere between 744,401 and 817,000) is at 18. The SF metro (pop. 4,200,000) is at 74 for a murder rate of 1.8. The whole Bay Area (pop. 7.2 million or so) is at maybe 85-90 or so.


----------



## bhagavadgita

http://blog.cleveland.com/metro/2008/03/two_cleveland_teenagers_were_s.html

That might make Cleveland's Total 17. RIP

2007 Final Total was 135. Not sure what the total was at this point in the year (2007).


----------



## SlidellWeather

38 now for New Orleans after a woman was hit by a car and died. 



> *Woman hit, killed by car Uptown*
> by The Times-Picayune
> Saturday March 15, 2008, 10:12 AM
> New Orleans police booked a 23-year-old man with vehicular homicide after the car he was driving veered off an Uptown street and killed a woman pedestrian early Saturday.
> 
> 
> Jacquline Gail Paze, 48, of Algiers, died of head and internal injuries, said chief coroner's investigator John Gagliano.
> 
> Nelson Grimes of New Orleans was driving in the 3400 block of La Salle Street, near Louisiana Avenue, around 12:15 a.m. when his white 2005 Chevrolet Monte Carlo veered onto the sidewalk, striking Paze as well as a wooden fence and a home, New Orleans police spokesman Garry Flot said in a news release.
> 
> Emergency medical responders pronounced Paze dead at the scene. Neither Grimes nor a female passenger riding in his car was injured, Flot said.
> 
> Vernell Brown, a fatality investigator with the New Orleans Police Department, is leading the investigation.


----------



## techniques1200s

^Did he hit her intentionally, or just lose control? Something like that would almost certainly be considered manslaughter in SF, unless it was completely obvious it was on purpose. Hell, there were three people killed by people fleeing police last year in SF. One was killed by a felon and gangmember running from police after a traffic stop, and 2 more were killed by some guys in a stolen car who were also running from police...and none of those were counted as murders (they should have been, especially considering that other cities in the Bay Area, and around the nation had similar incidents, and those were counted as homicides...gotta protect SF's image, I guess).


----------



## Obscene

> Young man found dead in Stockholm
> 
> Published: 16 Mar 08 09:05 CET
> Online: http://www.thelocal.se/10512/
> 
> A young man has been found dead in central Stockholm. Police suspect that the man died as a result of an assault.
> 
> * Boys' faces slashed in knife attack (7 Mar 08)
> 
> The man, in his twenties, was found lying unconscious on the pavement at the corner of Vasagatan/Kungsgatan in the heart of Stockholm's nightlife district. He was bleeding heavily from a head wound. He was taken to hospital in an ambulance, where he later died.


----------



## bhagavadgita

Little Rock, AR Population184,422), 8th homicide http://arkansasmatters.com/content/fulltext/?cid=67172


----------



## SkyBridge

Rotterdam region (1.2 million) is still at only 6, the city (0.6 million) at 5.


----------



## FREKI

A 29yo immigrant was shot today in Islev at what is expected to be a gang related event - he died from his injuries..










The car the shooter was using have been identified and unless he made it to Sweden or Germany he should be arrested soon..

This brings Copenhagen to the following:

Copenhagen Municipal: 3 ( pop 503.000 ) 

Copenhagen City: 5 ( pop 1.150.000 ) 

Copenhagen Metro: 5 ( pop 1.900.000 )


----------



## LordMandeep

we are at 11 in Toronto.

Strangely the Suburban area beside us called Peel (1.2 million people ) has 7 murders..


----------



## Xusein

SkyBridge said:


> Murder rates in the US are seriously shocking. If things were that bad in this country (and I suppose in the rest of Europe, too) drastic measures would be taken. This is by far the most serious type of crime with the biggest effects on neighbourhoods. Or are Americans getting 'used' to murder?


Indeed. I wear a bulletproof vest when going to work ever day, just in case.


----------



## Spoolmak

I dunno numbers, but Kamloops has the 2nd highest murder rate in Canada behind Arthabasca, Quebec.


----------



## bob rulz

10ROT said:


> Indeed. I wear a bulletproof vest when going to work ever day, just in case.


Just a bulletproof vest? Man, you're asking for it. :lol:


----------



## Jonesy55

Stifler said:


> I only found reliable data for Spanish cities in 2005.
> 
> *Murders in main cities (only municipality):*
> Madrid: 29 in 3,128,600 inh.
> Barcelona: 6 in 1,605,602 inh.
> Valencia: 10 in 805,304 inh.
> Sevilla: 6 in 704,414 inh.
> Zaragoza: 5 in 649,181 inh.
> Málaga: 8 in 560,631 inh.
> 
> *Murders in provinces (bigger area sometimes pretty similar to metro area):*
> Madrid: 49 in 6,008,183 inh.
> Barcelona: 26 in 5,309,404 inh.
> Valencia: 28 in 2,463,592 inh.
> Sevilla: 12 in 1,835,077 inh.
> Zaragoza: 8 in 917,288 inh.
> Málaga: 24 in 1,491,287 inh.


That's pretty good on the whole all less than 1 per 100,000 (except Valencia a bit higher and Malaga which is not so good at nearly 2), do you know how many murders for the whole of Spain?

I am surprised that Barcelona is so low, petty criminality seems high there, almost everybody I know who has visited the city has had something stolen :laugh:


----------



## Stifler

Jonesy55 said:


> That's pretty good on the whole all less than 1 per 100,000 (except Valencia a bit higher and Malaga which is not so good at nearly 2), do you know how many murders for the whole of Spain?


Yeah, figures for Spain as a whole:

2003: 446 (1.03 per 100,000 inh.)
2004: 585 (1.33 per 100,000 inh.)
2005: 389 (0.87 per 100,000 inh.) 
2006: 375 (0.83 per 100,000 inh.)

Data for 2004 is 'special' since 191 victims of Madrid's bombings are included.



Jonesy55 said:


> I am surprised that Barcelona is so low, petty criminality seems high there, almost everybody I know who has visited the city has had something stolen


Although I have never been stolen in my several visits to BCN, I have heard lots of stories like that. Pickpockets are a big problem there. Murder rate seems pretty good though.


----------



## karim aboussir

my dad's best friend is a detective in casablanca morocco he told me this year so far is very bad 44 murders so far this year as of march 10, 2008


----------



## FREKI

Copenhagen up again after a really unluckily 16 yo who was hit in the head once went braindead 

This brings Copenhagen to the following:

Copenhagen Municipal: 4 ( pop 503.000 ) 

Copenhagen City: 6 ( pop 1.150.000 ) 

Copenhagen Metro: 6 ( pop 1.900.000 )

Way up compared to last year


----------



## xXFallenXx

None so far! :happy:


----------



## xXFallenXx

Hopefully we dont have a year like last year.
A son killed his dad, his dad's girlfriend, his two sisters (my friends btw), and himself, all at one time.


----------



## FREKI

xXFallenXx said:


> A son killed his dad, his dad's girlfriend, his two sisters (my friends btw), and himself, all at one time.


Those events are such a waste - if a person don't want to live anymore by all means let them kill themself, but taking others with them like that is so tragic


----------



## xXFallenXx

FREKI said:


> Those events are such a waste - if a person don't want to live anymore by all means let them kill themself, but taking others with them like that is so tragic


I completely agree.
Why kill your family if you are the one that is miserable? Makes no sense.


----------



## LordMandeep

I think its "the If I am going down, I am talking someone down with me" approach.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of March 15th:

*88 murders*...35% increase over last year


----------



## SlidellWeather

Okay...after consulting the crime maps...it looks like the vehicle accidentally hitting the woman is not considered a 1st or 2nd degree murder, but rather a manslaughter. It's just called a vehicular homicide in this state. 

With that said...New Orleans is now at 38 murders this year. We were at 
43 last year at this time. 

Here is the latest victim...



> *Man dies from gunshot wounds Friday*
> by The Times-Picayune
> Friday March 21, 2008, 7:48 PM
> 
> In New Orleans' first slaying in a week, a man was fatally shot Friday in the B.W. Cooper public housing complex, police and the coroner's office said.
> 
> Lerman Robinson, 25, was shot about 9:50 a.m. in the 1200 block of South Johnson Street, New Orleans police said.
> 
> 
> 
> Police responded to a call about a shooting and found Robinson lying in a courtyard with an apparent gunshot wound to the head. He was taken to a hospital in critical condition, police spokesman Garry Flot said.
> 
> Robinson, who would have been 26 Monday, died Friday at 5:50 p.m., said chief coroner's investigator John Gagliano, who released his identity. The victim had more than one wound. An autopsy will be performed Saturday, Gagliano said.
> 
> Detective Justin Rice is investigating.
> 
> There was an unrelated shooting Friday about 12:30 p.m. at Edinburgh and Hamilton streets in the Hollygrove area. The victim was shot in his hip.
> 
> A reward is available for information leading to an indictment. Call Crimestoppers at (504) 822-1111 or toll-free at (877) 903-7867.


----------



## Obscene

> Man wanted for Gothenburg shootings
> 
> Published: 22 Mar 08 10:56 CET
> Online: http://www.thelocal.se/10644/
> 
> A warrant has been issued for the arrest of a 30-year-old man wanted for the murder and attempted murder of two men in Gothenburg on Good Friday.
> 
> 
> The 30-year-old man met the murdered man and his brother on a tram in the city, according to a police press release. The brothers were then shot by the man as they left the tram when it stopped at Komettorget.
> 
> The shootings occurred shortly after 2pm on Friday. Police report that there were several witnesses.


according to the official stats, the number is alot more..
*but according to what i've read in the news*: its something like this right now:

Stockholm metro: 8 (?)
Gothenburg city: 4 (??)
Malmo city: 3 (?)

this is just what the newspapers have reported.


----------



## TexasBoi

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> if you guys think it is bad now, lets not rehash the numbers from the 90's for our mega cities. LA was over 1000 murders, NYC over 2200 and Chicago was at almost a 1000 as well if i recall correctly.


Yep. Just about all of the major cities had their highs in the late 80s-early 90s. DC was in the 400s, Houston had one year where it was near 800 and was around 600-700 yearly at that time in other years. New Orleans for a city it's size was at 400 a year itself. It's basically calmed down now in all of America's cities compared to that time period.

BTW, as of 3/19...Houston has 63


----------



## SlidellWeather

Make it 39 in New Orleans. We were at 44 last year. 

Here is the latest victim...from the Times Picayune



> *Coroner's office seeks help in ID*
> Monday, March 24, 2008
> From staff reports
> 
> The Orleans Parish coroner's office is looking for help in identifying a man found shot to death Saturday in eastern New Orleans.
> 
> A surveyor discovered the body about 10:30 a.m. in a desolate area in the 8200 block of Almonaster Avenue, near Elaine Street.
> 
> An autopsy showed the man had been beaten about the face and shot multiple times, chief coroner's investigator John Gagliano said.
> 
> The man was described as 20 to 30 years old and 6 feet tall, weighing about 230 pounds. He had the following tattoos: "thug life" across the abdomen, "Denise" on the left upper arm, "Troy" on the left forearm and "Alice" on the right forearm.
> 
> He was wearing black jeans, a black T-shirt, and white tennis shoes. Detective Elizabeth Garcia is investigating. Anyone with information can call the coroner's office at (504) 658-9660.


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is now up to 40 after a very violent Easter night in the city. I've noticed that violence tends to spike in this city during the holidays. Not sure why that is the case. There were 10 people shot in a 12 hour period last night. 

Here is the latest victim...



> *Man changing tire in N.O. is shot to death*
> by Brendan McCarthy, The Times-Picayune
> Monday March 24, 2008, 9:47 PM
> 
> In a homicide that marked the apex of a violent 12-hour span in the city, a gunman shot two people, one fatally, early Monday while they were changing a flat tire on Interstate 10 near the Airline Drive exit, police said.
> 
> At least seven people were shot late Sunday and early Monday, New Orleans police said, including one triple shooting.
> 
> Police records obtained by The Times-Picayune show that officers responded to another report of a shooting, with preliminary information indicating three people had been shot at Club Fabulous, 810 Claiborne Ave. Police public information officers, however, could not confirm that shooting, which the 1st District later classified as a "negligent injury," according to police sources who consulted records on the call.
> 
> The police records indicate that three men were shot and taken to University Hospital.
> 
> Police spokeswoman officer Jonette Williams said she was unaware of any such incident, which did not appear on the department's "major offense" log, the only record of major crimes the police release each weekday.
> 
> Williams said Monday afternoon that she would seek further details of the incident, but did not provide any further information late Monday.
> 
> Public Information Commander Sgt. Joe Narcisse did not respond to an e-mail seeking information about the incident nor did he answer his cell phone, which was not accepting voice messages.
> 
> The only death reported thus far is the 19-year-old man who was slain on the highway.
> 
> That shooting took place Monday shortly before 2 a.m., police said. Officers arrived to find two men suffering from gunshot wounds, according to an NOPD news release.
> 
> Kraig Carney, 19, of New Orleans, was dead on the shoulder of the road, according to the coroner's office. The other man was transported to a hospital.
> 
> Investigators determined that the victims "were parked on the dividing area" between the highway and the highway exit, police said. Police did not release any further details or a motive.
> 
> The highway homicide came closely on the heels of the triple shooting, and the reported shooting later classified as a "negligent injury," which occurred Monday about 12:40 a.m.
> 
> About 40 minutes later, police responded to the triple shooting in the 300 block of North Hennessey Street, according to police. The victims were three males ages 17, 19, and 25, who were leaving a skating rink when a vehicle pulled up and someone opened fire.
> 
> The 17-year-old was shot several times and is in critical condition, police said. The other two victims were treated at a hospital and released.
> 
> Police responded Monday about 8 a.m. to a shooting involving a 26-year old woman. She was found shot inside a vehicle in Gentilly.
> 
> Officers discovered the woman sitting inside a Chrysler 300 parked in the 6000 block of St. Roch Avenue, police said. Several bullet casings were recovered from the scene.
> 
> Police also responded to a shooting Sunday night in the Gert Town neighborhood, according to information released by the 2nd District. At about 9:40 p.m., a 20-year-old man was wounded in a shootout on Washington Avenue near Pine Street.
> 
> A gunman approached two men while their vehicle was stalled in traffic, the police report said. The driver of the vehicle brandished his gun and he and his passenger bailed out of the car. A gunfight ensued. The passenger was shot in the wrist. He and the driver left the scene and notified police shortly later.
> 
> On Monday, the Orleans Parish coroner's office released the identity of a man found dead Saturday in the 8200 block of Almonaster Avenue, about 1.5 miles west of Read Boulevard.
> 
> Troy Mayfield Sr., 28, of New Orleans, had been shot and beaten, said John Gagliano, the chief coroner's investigator.
> 
> Staff writer Mitchell Dickson contributed to this report.
> Brendan McCarthy can be reached at [email protected] or (504) 826-3301.


----------



## friedemann

Looks like LA county has more murders than whole Germany.
Germany's murder rate is at 1.1 per 100,000 people.
Projected on 82 million inhabitans there are about 900 murders per year.

look here: http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=600967
The average in the 15 old EU-countries is 1.5.
If you include the 10 new members of the EU-expansion to the east (Poland, Slovakia, Hungary etc.), the average of all 25 countries jumps up to 2.8.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of March 15th:

*88 murders*...35% increase over last year

---------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of March 15th:

*175 murders*


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of March 29th:

*101 murders*...20% increase over last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of March 22nd:

*197 murders*


----------



## SlidellWeather

Make it 43 in New Orleans after a man was shot to death in the Florida neighborhood.

Here is the latest victim...



> *Man, 18, is found shot to death
> No suspect or motive released by police *
> Wednesday, April 02, 2008
> From staff reports
> 
> An 18-year-old man was fatally shot shortly after midnight Tuesday on a desolate street in the Florida neighborhood.
> 
> New Orleans police found the man at 12:06 a.m. near the intersection of Florida Avenue and Congress Street, according to an NOPD news release.
> 
> Charlie Hulbert, 18, of New Orleans had been shot several times, said John Gagliano, chief investigator for the Orleans Parish coroner's office. Emergency medical technicians said he was dead at the scene.
> 
> An abandoned warehouse, missing a couple of walls and strewn with debris, is next to the shooting scene. The pavement was streaked with blood and littered with trash Tuesday afternoon.
> 
> Police did not immediately release a motive or suspect. Homicide Detective Michael McCleery is in charge of the investigation.


----------



## bob rulz

There was a murder in South Salt Lake today. It was a tragic end in the case of a 7-year old Burmese girl who had been missing for 30 hours.:bash:



> *One man arrested in death of young girl*
> 
> By Pat Reavy
> _Deseret Morning News_
> Published: April 2, 2008
> 
> Esar Met, 21, was booked early this morning into the Salt Lake County Jail in connection with the murder of a missing 7-year-old girl.
> 
> Met was taken to South Salt Lake police headquarters Tuesday evening after the body of Hser Nay Moo was discovered in a basement apartment in the same complex where she lived, 2250 S. 500 East.
> 
> Met was read his Miranda rights and, "admitted to attempting to confine the victim to the residence by force, resulting in her death. (Met) also admitted to attempting to conceal the body and other forensic evidence," according to a Salt Lake County Jail report.
> 
> Met was booked into jail just after 7 a.m. Wednesday for investigation of aggravated murder, child kidnapping and evidence tampering. He was being held Wednesday morning on no bail.
> 
> A total of five people were taken to South Salt Lake police headquarters for questioning late Tuesday. Chief Chris Snyder said at this time, only one person was arrested.
> 
> The discovery of Moo's body was a tragic end to a search that began Monday night after neighbors reported the young girl was missing.
> 
> Moo and her four brothers, father and mother, are refugees from Myanmar, formerly known as Burma. They lived in a refugee camp for 20 years before coming to America and Utah last August.
> 
> Moo was last seen sometime between 1 p.m. and 2 p.m. Monday after she had been playing outside on her front patio and stepped in her apartment momentarily for a drink. Two of her brothers, ages 11 and 3 weeks, were home at the time along with an aunt who was baby-sitting.
> 
> Hser Nay Moo's body was found in a bathroom in the apartment. Police from several agencies, along with the FBI and the Utah Attorney General's Office, had been working since Monday night, going door-to-door, checking each apartment in the complex as well as surrounding residences and businesses.
> 
> The apartment where Moo's body was found was the last unit in the complex that needed to be cleared. Investigators could not find anyone home to consent to a search until about 7 p.m. Tuesday and did not have enough evidence to forcibly enter. Inside the apartment, Moo's body was found in a bathroom, Snyder said. The cause of death was not revealed Wednesday morning, but Snyder said there were signs of trauma.
> 
> The case had many similarities to the abduction and murder of Destiny Norton, a 5-year-old girl who was kidnapped in 2006 after being lured out of her backyard by a neighbor. Her body was found in plastic storage bin in the basement.
> 
> Many of the federal and Salt Lake police investigators who worked the Norton case were asked to assist in the search for Moo.
> 
> "It was crucial. I can't emphasize how important it was to have people who went through this before," Snyder said of having those investigators help work the case. "They give a world of advice, of experience."
> 
> It was unknown Wednesday morning when the Salt Lake County District Attorney's Office would file formal charges against Met.
> 
> A press conference was expected to be held sometime late Wednesday afternoon after an autopsy had been completed.
> 
> A check of court records showed Met did not have any adult criminal record in Utah.


It's the third major murder case involving a little girl in Utah in the last 2 years that broke into national headlines.hno:

That now makes it:
*Salt Lake City:* 4 (last year: 7)
*Salt Lake County:* 7 (last year: 9)
*Utah:* 10 (last year: 13)

So good news - Utah is behind last year's homicide rate so far.

Salt Lake City is so far the only city in Utah with more than 1 murder:

Salt Lake City (population 179,000) - 4
West Valley City (population 120,000) - 1
Bountiful (population 41,000) - 1
Lehi (population 36,000) - 1
Midvale (population 27,000) - 1
South Salt Lake (population 22,000) - 1
New Harmony (population 200) - 1

There have also been 3 police killings; 2 in South Salt Lake and 1 in Salt Lake City.

Of the 10 murders so far this year, 6 of them were shot, 2 were beaten to death, and 1 was stabbed; the other one is unknown.

Also of the 10 murders, 2 were domestic disputes, 1 was a robbery, 1 was over alcohol, 1 was gang-related, 1 was a road rage incident, 1 was a child killing (although there's no evidence of sexual abuse), 1 appears to just be a crazy guy snapping, and 2 of the motives are unknown.

I also did a thorough investigation of the archives of the _Deseret Morning News_ to see how many shootings/beatings/stabbings there's been in Salt Lake City this year.

Including murders, this is what I've come up with (just know that I'm bound to have missed some):

9 people have been shot (3 of them died)
7 people have been stabbed (none of them died)
I also recorded at least 2 major beatings (and 1 of them died)

With the exception of one person shot and killed near the University of Utah in eastern Salt Lake City, all of the shootings, stabbings, and beatings that I could find occurred downtown or on the westside, with a couple more just south of downtown in the Central City area. There have been 2 stabbings right next to the homeless shelter downtown, as well.

Interestingly, the apartment complex my dad used to live in in South Salt Lake (until last year sometime; don't remember exactly), has seen 2 separate incidents already this year, one where 2 people were stabbed and another where a guy was shot; this is all in addition to a murder last year. :| And he was forced out because his apartment complex burned down; a storage shed at the complex also burned down last year. I'm almost glad he moved out of that complex (except that I loved his old apartment and hate his new one :lol.

Here are some statistics from other cities as well.

In the Salt Lake Valley: South Salt Lake has seen 1 shooting and 3 stabbings, and 1 person (the 7-year old girl) was beaten to death; there have also been 2 deadly police shootings. West Valley City has had 2 beatings and 2 stabbings (including 1 in the middle of a mall), and 1 murder (I never heard anything about the cause). Elsewhere in the Salt Lake Valley, there's been 1 stabbing each in Murray, West Jordan (although this one was in self-defense after she was being strangled by her boyfriend), and Sandy, with 3 in the Millcreek area (on the east side just south of Salt Lake City); all of those stabbed in Millcreek were in 1 incident, 2 of which were University of Utah football players. Millcreek has also seen 1 shooting. Midvale also saw a deadly shooting.

Outside of the Salt Lake Valley, Ogden has seen 3 stabbings and 1 shooting, Clearfield and Bountiful (between Ogden and Salt Lake City) have each seen a stabbing (the Bountiful one was deadly), while Lehi (between Provo and Salt Lake City) saw a deadly shooting and Provo has had a stabbing (a population of almost 115,000 and just one major violent crime). There was also a non-fatal police shooting in Brigham City (north of Ogden) and St. George has seen a rash of petty crime, with 2 stabbings and 3 beatings (almost all of which were during robberies). Finally, the tiny town of New Harmony (between St. George and Cedar City in southwestern Utah) saw a murder-suicide by shooting, while up near Promontory and Golden Spike National Historic Site (where the first transcontinental railroad was linked and out in an uninhabited desert area north of the Great Salt Lake), a man committed suicide after being cornered by police; he had taken a girl hostage in Boise, Idaho and had shot her in the leg (where exactly the shooting occurred is either unknown or was never specified).

Overall, that I counted, there's been at least 26 stabbings (only 1 of which was deadly and at least 1 of which was in self-defense), 15 shootings (of which 6 were deadly, while there's 1 more that may or may not have occurred in Utah), and 8 beatings (of which 2 were deadly); there's also been 4 police shootings (3 of which were deadly) and 1 murder whose cause I never heard.

Yes, it's a long and detailed post for me today, but I was just very interested in the pattern of violent crime (deadly and non-deadly) in Utah so far this year...and I'm bored, lol. The western areas of the Salt Lake Valley have been unusually quiet, and as always Utah County (centered in Provo) and Cache County (centered in Logan) have been very quiet. There's probably a violent crime here or there that I missed, as well (most likely beatings and/or stranglings).

Anyway...I will do a better job of reporting all shootings, stabbings, beatings, etc, even ones that don't result in death, from now on.


----------



## lena5538

it used to be around 1,5 but now it is getting higher...


----------



## krull

NYC crime is going up!


*NYC crime skyrockets in first quarter*
*Murders jumped 24.7% to 111 from 89 during the first three months of 2007 compared with the year ago period, while rapes were up 13.8% and robberies rose 4.5%.*


April 04. 2008
Daniel Massey

Experts caution that the three-month period is too short to draw definitive conclusions about causes for the spike and how long it will last. Andrew Karmen, a criminologist at John Jay College and the author of New York Murder Mystery, which examines the rise and fall of crime rates in the city, says the NYPD may be having trouble keeping up with recent success. 

“Last year was a very good year,” he says. “It’s going to be hard to match those statistics.”

Overall crime was up 25.6% in Staten Island, the sharpest rise in the city. 

Criminologists also say economic downturns do not necessarily cause an increase in crime, except perhaps neighborhoods hard hit by foreclosures, where boarded-up homes and lawns choked with weeds could attract criminal activity.


More: http://www.crainsnewyork.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080404/FREE/442011882/1057


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

LA had a bad start but has calmed down dramatically in the last few weeks. Violent crime is down over 3% again this year, while there have been 7 more murders compared to last year.

LA City - 4,100,000

as of April 3rd, 2008 - 102
as of April 3rd, 2007 - 95


----------



## BigDan35

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> LA had a bad start but has calmed down dramatically in the last few weeks. Violent crime is down over 3% again this year, while there have been 7 more murders compared to last year.
> 
> LA City - 4,100,000
> 
> as of April 3rd, 2008 - 102
> as of April 3rd, 2007 - 95


Hey LASportsFan, where did you get that number from April 3rd of this year? The only place I know to find the stats are on LAPD's main webpage and right now it's only updated to March 29th with 101 murders.


----------



## SlidellWeather

44 for New Orleans after a woman was found dead in a rent by the hour motel. 

Here is the latest victim...



> *Marrero woman found dead in Tulane motel
> Incident classified as murder*
> Saturday, April 05, 2008
> By Ramon Antonio Vargas
> 
> New Orleans Police are investigating the apparent homicide of a 20-year-old Marrero woman found dead early Friday inside a Tulane Avenue motel room.
> 
> The woman, whose identity has not been released, appeared to have severe head injuries, said Officer Jonette Williams, a police spokeswoman.
> 
> Police said an acquaintance of the woman called police at 3:30 a.m. and reported that he had found the woman inside a room at Le Petit Motel, 2836 Tulane Ave.
> 
> The initial call was dispatched as a young woman with a gunshot wound to the head. Paramedics pronounced the woman dead at the scene.
> 
> John Gagliano, chief investigator for the Orleans Parish coroner, said the woman is a 20-year-old Marrero resident. He said the release of her identity is pending confirmation from her family.
> 
> Gagliano said the incident has been classified as a murder, but he declined to release the cause of death, saying he must protect the integrity of the investigation.
> 
> The owner of the motel, Chun Chen, said that the acquaintance who called police was the woman's boyfriend.
> 
> The pair had been staying at the motel since March 29 and had not been a problem, Chen said. The boyfriend had left the second-floor motel room, and when he returned, found the room locked, Chen said.
> 
> The boyfriend went to the lobby and asked a clerk for a key, he said. When he returned to the room, he found the woman's body.
> 
> "I don't know who killed her," Chen said. "The clerk didn't hear a noise . . . didn't hear a gunshot. The boyfriend just came back, opened the door and found the body."
> 
> Le Petit Motel is at the intersection of Tulane Avenue and South Dupre Street, about two blocks from the city's criminal courthouse.
> 
> The case is under investigation by the NOPD's homicide unit. Detective Gregory Hamilton is the lead detective. Anyone with information is asked to contact Crimestoppers at 822-1111 or (877) 903-7867.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

BigDan35 said:


> Hey LASportsFan, where did you get that number from April 3rd of this year? The only place I know to find the stats are on LAPD's main webpage and right now it's only updated to March 29th with 101 murders.


LA Times article on Thursday i believe. They were invited to a Homicide report thats done weekly by the LAPD.


----------



## Somnifor

So far 9 homicides in Minneapolis, 3 in St Paul.


----------



## SlidellWeather

Violent past 2 days in the city...with 3 murders recorded. That brings the total to 47 for the year. 2 appear to be drug related, and the other was a murder-suicide. We had 57 murders at this time last year. This is an 18% decrease year to date.

Here are the latest victims...



> *Man killed in Hollygrove*
> Monday, April 07, 2008
> From staff reports
> 
> A New Orleans man was shot and killed Sunday in the Hollygrove neighborhood, New Orleans police said.
> 
> Jacky Patton, 47, was shot about 5:40 p.m. in the 8800 block of Pritchard Place, near Eagle Street and Earhart Boulevard.
> 
> Officers responded to a shooting call and found Patton in the street with multiple gunshot wounds, police spokeswoman Shereese Harper said.
> 
> Patton died Sunday at 6:09 p.m. at University Hospital, said chief coroner's investigator John Gagliano, who released his identity. An autopsy will be performed today.





> *N.O. man dies in shooting in Lower Garden District
> 2 others wounded in Gert Town nightclub *
> Tuesday, April 08, 2008
> By Laura Maggi
> 
> A 27-year-old New Orleans man was killed Monday afternoon in the Lower Garden District.
> 
> Jerome Sparkman was found by 6th District officers in a white Chevy Impala with gunshot wounds to his body, said officer Garry Flot, a spokesman for the New Orleans Police Department. Police received the call about a "male shot" at 2:24 p.m. near Laurel and Josephine streets, he said.
> 
> Sparkman died at the scene, said John Gagliano, chief investigator for the Orleans Parish coroner's office.
> 
> Flot could not say whether Sparkman was driving the car or had been a passenger. The car, which bore Florida license plates, appeared to have been driving away from the Mississippi River on Josephine when it slammed into the back of a parked truck.
> 
> About an hour after the shooting, dozens of people had gathered on the street, part of which is included in the River Garden redevelopment of the former St. Thomas public housing project. Several women hugged each other, as a distraught man yelled at police officers to let him cross the police tape to look at his son's body.
> 
> "You know how I feel about that boy," he repeatedly said, while other family members tried to calm the man down. "All I want to do is see him."
> 
> Homicide Detective Nicholas Gernon is in charge of the investigation.
> 
> Earlier Monday, two men were shot inside a Gert Town club, according to police documents.
> 
> Two men in their early 20s were shot inside Club Rockafella at 3635 Pine St. When 2nd District officers arrived at about 3 a.m., they found a 21-year-old man shot to the back of the head and a 23-year-old man, shot in the right shoulder and stomach. The man with a head wound was listed in critical condition, while the other was in stable condition.
> 
> Police officers found shell casings at the packed nightclub, but discovered no witnesses to the shooting, according to an e-mail released by the 2nd District.
> 
> A reward is available for information leading to an indictment in either crime. Call Crimestoppers at (504) 822-1111 or toll-free at (877) 903-7867.





> *Couple found dead in Algiers home
> N.O. police suspect murder-suicide *
> Tuesday, April 08, 2008
> West Bank bureau
> 
> A man and woman died Monday after an apparent attempted murder-suicide in Algiers.
> 
> The incident occurred inside a home at 3537 Timber Wolf Lane about 3 p.m. New Orleans police officers responded to a report of shots fired and found an unidentified man and woman with gunshot wounds. The woman was shot in the chest and the man had a head wound.
> 
> Chief coroner's investigator John Gagliano identified the couple as Lashawn Causey, 23, and Geroy Smith, 22, who lived at the address. He said they died at University Hospital.
> 
> Last year, New Orleans police investigated a fatal shooting at the same address.
> 
> In July, James Johnson, 19, was found dead outside the house after what police called a drive-by shooting. An unidentified 18-year-old man, who was at the scene of Monday's incident, was wounded in the 2007 shooting and was left disabled.
> 
> In last year's incident, police believe unidentified suspects drove up to the home in a van and fired several shots at the two victims, fatally striking Johnson in the head and the second man in the chest.


----------



## SlidellWeather

Make it 50 for New Orleans as of April 8th. A violent 3 day span overall for the city. As stated before there were 57 murders as of April 8th last year. 

Here are the latest victims...



> *Two people fatally shot; man wounded Monday dies
> Suspect in another killing is booked *
> Wednesday, April 09, 2008
> From staff reports
> 
> One person was fatally shot Tuesday night in Mid-City, and another was killed in Hollygrove, New Orleans police said.
> 
> Meanwhile, one of two men shot Monday in a nightclub in Gert Town has died, the coroner's office said.
> 
> In Mid-City, two 19-year-old men were shot Tuesday about 6:30 p.m. around Palmyra and South Rendon streets.
> 
> Brandon Barnes, 19, died at 7 p.m. at University Hospital, said chief coroner's investigator John Gagliano, who released his identity.
> 
> Police investigating a call that someone had been shot found one victim at Palmyra and South Rendon and the other around the corner in the 200 block of South Jefferson Davis Parkway, police spokesman Garry Flot said. Detective Barrett Morton was investigating.
> 
> Later Tuesday, a 28-year-old New Orleans man was shot in the 3900 block of Hamilton Street in Hollygrove.
> 
> Officers responded to a call at 7:40 p.m. about gunfire and found the man lying on the street near Palmetto Street and Airline Drive. He died at the scene, Flot said. Detective Winston Harbin was investigating.
> 
> In the Gert Town case, Durrell Brown, 21, of New Orleans and a 23-year-old man were shot Monday about 2:30 a.m. in Club Rockafella 2.5 at 3635 Pine St.
> 
> Police said an officer who was in the area heard shots and entered the crowded club, which is a block from Washington Avenue. He found Brown shot in the back of the head and the other man shot in the shoulder and stomach.
> 
> Brown died Tuesday at University Hospital, Gagliano said. An autopsy was scheduled to be performed today.
> 
> The other victim was in stable condition, police said Monday.
> 
> In another incident, a 16-year-old wanted in the fatal shooting of a 27-year-old man in the Lower Garden District on Monday turned himself in Tuesday afternoon, police said.
> 
> Justin Collins was booked with second-degree murder in the death of Jerome Sparkman shortly before 2:30 p.m. Sparkman's body was found in a white Chevrolet Impala near the intersection of Josephine and Laurel streets. He was shot several times. His car had crashed into a truck parked on Josephine Street, apparently as a result of the shooting.
> 
> Homicide detective Nicholas Gernon learned Collins was the shooter and secured a warrant for his arrest, police said.
> 
> Collins turned himself in to police about 2 p.m., hours after police had issued a press release asking for help locating him.


----------



## c0kelitr0

Metro Manila's Crime Rate in 2007 was 105 per 100,000.


----------



## techniques1200s

SF just had it's 30th murder of the year. A man was shot to death while driving on the highway, by assailants in another car. He had his 7 and 8 year old sons in the car when he was shot, and was on the way to pick his wife up from work. The shooting appears to be a random case of road rage.

At this time last year there were 26 murders.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of April 5th:

*105 murders*...9% increase over last year

--------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of March 22nd:

*197 murders*


----------



## Obscene

FREKI said:


> Copenhagen up again after a really unluckily 16 yo who was hit in the head once went braindead
> 
> This brings Copenhagen to the following:
> 
> Copenhagen Municipal: 4 ( pop 503.000 )
> 
> Copenhagen City: 6 ( pop 1.150.000 )
> 
> Copenhagen Metro: 6 ( pop 1.900.000 )
> 
> Way up compared to last year


According to my own counting, the numbers for Stockholm so far is like this:

Stockholm City (780 000?) : 4
Stockholm Metro (1 900 000?) : 8

Way down compared to last year. But this is according to what the newspapers has reported, according to www.bra.se its 12 murder in the metro (compared to 22 last year), but they usually report wrong..


----------



## karim aboussir

greater casablanca ( my uncle is a detective there ) as of april 10 so far 71 homicides 
lastest case 21 year old man was stab to death over drugs no suspect in that case


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco (750,000) is at 31 now.

Oakland (415,000) is at 37.

The SF-Oakland Metro (4.1 million) is at 104.

San Jose (960,000) is at 12.

The entire Bay Area (7.2 million) is probably around 125 or so.


----------



## karim aboussir

DAMM !! latest incidents friday april 11 there 5 murders that night ! I do not have all details yet but I will give them to you as soon as I get them


----------



## DanielFigFoz

0.


----------



## SkyBridge

After a shooting in a car due to a fight, Rotterdam is up to 7 now. Amsterdam is at 8 - a man was found murdered in an elevator last week.


----------



## Chicagoago

Another 3 people found dead in a house this morning on the south side. In the past few weeks in just those few neighborhoods we've had; 3 shot in a home, 7 killed two weekends ago, 3 killed this past weekend, 5 killed in a house last wednesday, and now 3 killed in a house today. Most of these high crime neighborhoods have around 25% to 50% of the population density of the safer areas on the north side. Drain away 2/3 of your decent population in a given area, and you're left with a smaller number of people surrounded by the criminals who take over...


----------



## Astralis

Zanovijetalo said:


> Chicago numbers are horrible.
> 
> Stats for *Zagreb for 2007*: murders *10* (ten), nine of which were resolved by the police.
> 
> (metro pop *1 088 841*)


Numbers for most of the cities in US are horrible hno:. I expected Zagreb figures to be much higher although I know it's much safer than any US city.


----------



## Astralis

chicagogeorge said:


> Furthermote, Chicago is not comparable to Zagreb, as Zagreb is fairly homogenous, and has only 10% of the population Chicago has (10 million metro pop).


But you can compare it to Miami, SF, Detroit, Atlanta, Seattle, Washington and so on. Of course I am referring to this number of residents part not the population structure. If you compare Zagreb to any of these cities you can see that they are not even comparabale by the murder rate since all of these cities have much higher murder rate than Zagreb.


----------



## Mariachi McMuffin

Astralis said:


> But you can compare it to Miami, SF, Detroit, Atlanta, Seattle, Washington and so on. Of course I am referring to this number of residents part not the population structure. If you compare Zagreb to any of these cities you can see that they are not even comparabale by the murder rate since all of these cities have much higher murder rate than Zagreb.


I dont think a comparison with Detroit or Miami is ideal either.


----------



## Anderson Geimz

SkyBridge said:


> After a shooting in a car due to a fight, Rotterdam is up to 7 now. Amsterdam is at 8 - a man was found murdered in an elevator last week.


Where do you get these figures, because I had a hell of a time finding them for A'dam/R'dam...


----------



## karim aboussir

me very easy I have cops in family both here in orlando and casablanca , I have an uncle who is a homicide detective he gives me all info and here in orlando a cousin who is detective and another cousin who is a cop


----------



## Astralis

Mariachi McMuffin said:


> I dont think a comparison with Detroit or Miami is ideal either.


If you take into a consideration population structure then definitely not but I was talking about the size of these cities.


----------



## SkyBridge

Anderson Geimz said:


> Where do you get these figures, because I had a hell of a time finding them for A'dam/R'dam...


These are only published at the end of the year, but I keep track with my LexisNexis news database.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of April 19th:

*122 murders*...7% increase over last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of April 19th:

*252 murders*


----------



## techniques1200s

37 now for SF, up from 36 at the same time last year.


----------



## Anderson Geimz

SkyBridge said:


> These are only published at the end of the year, but I keep track with my LexisNexis news database.


Gotcha. That's what I figured.


----------



## Xusein

Still at 6. Surprisingly, there were no murders in the entire month of April.


----------



## karim aboussir

ok found about marrakech morocco very very very safe this year 2008 only 2 homicides and last year 2007 there were 5 that is it ! a metro area of 1 million 
now casablanca is a different story metro area of 4 million and 83 homicides this year


----------



## bhagavadgita

28 homicides for Cleveland,OH


----------



## Boscorelli

Last week on a tv-program "efterlyst" on swedish tv, it's a show about catching criminals with the help of the public, their expert on crime said that there had been about 10.000 murders in Sweden the last 100 years, and that number really made me jump! 10.000 murders!
I know it's in 100 years so it's about 100 per year, and I knew from before that the murder rate in Sweden varies between 80-100 each year, but still when you hear the number 10.000 it's really mindblowing!


----------



## BigDan35

^^ The whole country of Sweden has a little over 9 million people if I'm correct.

100 murders a year for a whole country with 9 million people? That's not high at all. That's actually a very good murder rate, if there is such thing as a "good" murder rate. 

I mean, think of it this way, the City of Los Angeles has less than half of your country's population but already has more murders in the first 4 1/2 months than your country has in the whole year. If that puts anything in perspective.


----------



## Mariachi McMuffin

BigDan35 said:


> ^^ The whole country of Sweden has a little over 9 million people if I'm correct.
> 
> 100 murders a year for a whole country with 9 million people? That's not high at all. That's actually a very good murder rate, if there is such thing as a "good" murder rate.
> 
> I mean, think of it this way, the City of Los Angeles has less than half of your country's population but already has more murders in the first 4 1/2 months than your country has in the whole year. If that puts anything in perspective.


you have housing projects in New Orleans (pop. 300,000 after Katrina) that probally have 100 murderes.


----------



## Somnifor

The murder rate in New Orleans is shocking even by American standards.


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 69 murders for the year. There was a young couple found burned in a car out in the swamps on the eastern edge of town. The arms and legs were cut off of the body. Obviously some type of hit. Right now...the police are calling it an unclassified death...but suspect it will be a homicide after the coroner results. There was also a shooting Thursday night that killed a man. The city had 63 murders at this time last year. 

Here are the latest victims...



> *Burned remains found in SUV
> Arms, feet missing from body, witness says *
> Thursday, May 01, 2008
> By Brendan McCarthy
> 
> A tow truck operator and employees of a rental car agency discovered burned, dismembered human remains Wednesday morning inside a torched and abandoned rental vehicle.
> 
> New Orleans Police, which had responded to the report of an abandoned car and released it to the rental company, are investigating the case as an unclassified death.
> 
> Officers were dispatched early Wednesday to a report of a burned vehicle alongside the road at the intersection of Michoud Boulevard and Interstate 10, NOPD spokesman Bob Young said.
> 
> The car was towed to a local lot and later released to a tow truck company that transported the vehicle to the Avis maintenance lot near Louis Armstrong International Airport in Kenner, police said. There, a tow truck operator picked up on a nasty odor.
> 
> "I smelled death," said Ray Millet of All Year Round Towing. "I thought it was a dead dog or a squirrel."
> 
> He called an Avis manager and the pair noticed a heap in the back of the sport utility vehicle.
> 
> The person's arms and feet had been cut off, Millet said. A smashed skull was found in another part of the vehicle, he said.
> 
> Avis employees declined to comment Wednesday.
> 
> "Both the body and the vehicle were burned beyond recognition," NOPD Officer Sabrina Richardson said.
> 
> The coroner's office will perform an autopsy and determine the identity of the body, Orleans Parish Coroner Dr. Frank Minyard said. Minyard added that there were remnants of one body badly burned inside the vehicle, along with several bones, leading him to believe there were remains of two people.
> 
> The remains are being sent to a forensic anthropologist for study.
> 
> Minyard confirmed that a family showed up at the coroner's office to identify the body, but he said that an identification was impossible. He said that dental records and further exams are needed.
> 
> Relatives of a missing local man who they said was last seen 10 days ago showed up at the rental car facility Wednesday afternoon and wept when they learned of the discovery.
> 
> Desi Bradford, of New Orleans, worried that the remains are of his relative, Jarnell Sanders, 22, and his girlfriend, Candice Guillard, 24, both of whom have been reported missing, might be inside.
> 
> Police sources confirmed late Wednesday that the car had been rented by Guillard.
> 
> NOPD crime lab technicians are processing the vehicle. The make and model is undetermined, police said.
> 
> Millet said the grim discovery left him shook up the rest of the day.
> 
> "I can't believe this was overlooked," he said. "I mean, there was a dead body laying right there. I can't believe we came across it."





> *1 man killed, 1 hurt in shooting at home
> N.O. police look for motive and suspect*
> Friday, May 02, 2008
> By Daniel Monteverde
> 
> A double shooting at a home near Mid-City left a 20-year-old man dead just inside the front door and a 17-year-old wounded Thursday evening.
> 
> About 6:30 p.m., 1st District officers responding to a call of a shooting found the two victims inside one half of a double in the 2900 block of Banks Street, near South Dupre Street, said officer Jonette Williams, a Police Department spokeswoman.
> 
> New Orleans EMS paramedics called to the house pronounced the older man dead on the scene, said Jeb Tate, a spokesman for the city's ambulance service. The wounded teenager was taken to University Hospital with a gunshot wound to his calf. That injury was not life-threatening.
> 
> The identity of the dead man has not been released pending notification of family members, said John Gagliano, chief coroner's investigator.
> 
> Police did not immediately have a motive or suspect in the incident, Williams said.
> 
> Homicide Detective Orlando Matthew is in charge of the investigation.
> 
> Thursday evening's incident was at least the 67th homicide NOPD has been called to investigate this year.
> 
> The shootings happened in a neighborhood where watermarks still scar some houses and piles of debris spill out of front doors that neighbor newly renovated homes.
> 
> Fred Loves has lived in the neighborhood for about 12 years and said he's noticed an uptick in crime in his neighborhood post-Katrina.
> 
> "It used to be pretty quiet. You never used to have anything (like this)," he said as he watched detectives as they began their investigation. "Things changed after the storm."


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 74 after a teenager was killed in Central City Saturday night. It is the first killing in the city in 5 days. 

Here is the latest victim...from the Times-Picayune



> *Teen shot in head dies*
> Sunday, May 11, 2008
> From staff reports
> 
> A teenager was fatally shot Saturday night in Central City, New Orleans police said. The youth was found shot in the head about 9:30 p.m. at Jackson Avenue and South Robertson Street.
> 
> No other details were immediately available.
> 
> The death, the city's first homicide in five days, brings the total for the year to at least 72.


----------



## Bartolo

Taller, Better you mean number 18 for year


----------



## ovem

i think athens has one murder per two days


----------



## karim aboussir

very violent friday and saturday casablanca bring the total to 96 homicides now do not know details yet


----------



## Anderson Geimz

ovem said:


> i think athens has one murder per two days


Unlikely...


----------



## techniques1200s

SF is at 40 now, after a man was killed in a fight at a Giants game.


----------



## SlidellWeather

2 more people were killed early Sunday morning bringing the total to 76 for New Orleans. The city had 67 murders as May 11th last year. 

Here are the latest victims...including the teenager mentioned previously.



> *Three people killed in nine-hour period*
> by The Times-Picayune
> Sunday May 11, 2008, 10:15 AM
> 
> Three people, including a 15-year-old boy, were murdered in New Orleans over a nine-hour period between Saturday night and early today, according to New Orleans Police Department spokeswoman Jonette Williams.
> 
> The first incident occurred Saturday about 9:30 p.m. when Sixth District officers, responding to a call of a shooting, found a 15-year-old lying in the street near an abandoned school at the intersection of Jackson Avenue and South Robertson Street, Williams said.
> 
> The victim suffered an apparent gunshot wound to the face and was transported to a local hospital where he died, she said.
> 
> His name is being withheld pending notification of family members, Williams said.
> 
> On Sunday at about 12:40 a.m., Fourth District officers found an unidentified man lying in the driveway of an apartment building in the 3300 block of Garden Oaks Drive in Algiers, Williams said.
> 
> The victim, suffering from an apparent gunshot wound to the head, was pronounced dead on the scene, she said.
> 
> Less than three hours later, at about 3:15 a.m., First District officers found the body of the third victim lying inside of a parked vehicle in the 800 block of North Claiborne Avenue, Williams said.
> 
> The 25-year-old man suffered an apparent gunshot wound to the torso and was pronouced dead on the scene, she said.
> 
> His identity is being withheld pending notification of family members, Williams said.
> 
> Crimestoppers is offering up to a $2,500 reward for information leading to the arrest and indictment of the persons responsible in each of these incidents. Those with information are asked to call Crimestoppers at 822-1111 or toll free at 1-877-903-7867. Callers do not have to leave their name nor testify in court to receive the reward.


----------



## CANAUS

Bartolo said:


> Taller, Better you mean number 18 for year


No, as of yet there are 17.


----------



## Somnifor

St Paul is now up to 5 homicides, Minneapolis is still at 13.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of May 10th:

*148 murders*...9% increase over last year

---------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of April 19th:

*252 murders*


----------



## Sander-

Not sure if I'm any intereting here.  Last two years we haven't had any murders in my city, Bergen (pop. ~250.000) but in 2005 we had two so I suppose you could say a three year average is 0,2 something. Total for Norway is about 0,45 with Oslo really taking the lions share.


----------



## LordMandeep

In a metro of 5.5 million people we have had 30 murders so far. Interetsing enough the number of murders in the suburban areas has gone up a lot this year. 

About 40% of the murders...


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 77 after another murder in Central City...one of our crime hotspots.

Here is the latest from the Times-Picayune...



> *Arrest made, warrant issued in Central City murder overnight*
> by Brendan McCarthy, The Times-Picayune
> Wednesday May 14, 2008, 11:56 AM
> 
> New Orleans police arrested one local man and have issued an arrest warrant for his brother in the city's most recent murder.
> 
> An unidentified man was gunned down Tuesday night at about 9:30 p.m. in the 3400 block of South Claiborne Avenue, near Louisiana Avenue, in Central City, according to a NOPD news release.
> 
> Police arrested Andre Hankton, 30, and booked him with second-degree murder shortly after the slaying. A warrant was issued for his brother, Telly Hankton, 31.
> 
> Detectives learned the victim, in his vehicle, was being chased by gunmen in another car. At some point, the victim tried to flee from his car and run away. The suspects hit the victim with their vehicle and then shot him, police said.
> 
> One gunman exited the car and ran and the other drove away. The vehicle was located shortly later and officers apprehended Andre Hankton, police said.
> 
> Authorities ask that anyone with information about this case is asked to call Crimestoppers at 822-1111 or 1-877-903-STOP(7867).
> 
> Homicide Detective Regina Williams is in charge of the investigation.


----------



## CybaSumo

SlidellWeather said:


> New Orleans is up to 77 after another murder in Central City...one of our crime hotspots.
> 
> Here is the latest from the Times-Picayune...



such news...


----------



## Taller Better

Bartolo said:


> Taller, Better you mean number 18 for year


Ahhh.... on the tv the other day I could have sworn he said the 8th homicide of the year. Seemed a bit low to me.


----------



## CybaSumo

i dunno, but one thing's for sure, there's always been murder almost everyday, never comes a day without it, its like air...


----------



## ovem

are the numbers all above per day???


----------



## karim aboussir

ORlando orange county is now 41 
latest case 
domestic homicide a man shot his wife and than himself they have been married for a very long time


----------



## techniques1200s

A few Bay Area cities so far this year:

San Francisco (750,000) - 42 
Oakland (415,000) - 45
San Jose (960,000) - 13
Richmond (105,000) - 12
Berkeley (100,000) - 5
Concord (120,000) - 5

The San Francisco-Oakland metro of 4.2 million has 128.
The entire Bay Area of 7.2 million probably has around 170.


Here are some specifics for San Francisco:


> Total: *42*, a 10.5% increase over last year. There's also been 1 "justified" homicide.
> 
> AGE
> 
> 0 - 9 yrs old: *0*
> 10 - 19 yrs old: *6*
> 20 - 29 yrs old: *14*
> 30 - 39 yrs old: *10*
> 40 - 49 yrs old: *8*
> 50+ : *2*
> Unknown: *2*
> 
> RACE/ETHNICITY
> 
> Asian: *3*
> Pacific Islander: *3*
> Black: *24*
> Hispanic: *6*
> White: *4*
> Other: *2*
> 
> GENDER
> 
> Female: *3*
> Male: *39*
> 
> CAUSE OF DEATH
> 
> Blunt Force: *5*
> Gunshot: *33*
> Stabbing: *2*
> Other: *2*


----------



## xXFallenXx

ovem said:


> are the numbers all above per day???


Are you joking?
They are the totals to date.


----------



## FREKI

Copenhagen Metro is up one after a mentally ill man has killed his stepdad just outside Køge about 50km south of Copenhagen center


As of May 16:

Copenhagen Municipal: 4 ( pop 503.000 ) 

Copenhagen City: 6 ( pop 1.150.000 ) 

Copenhagen Metro: 8 ( pop 1.900.000 )


----------



## Xusein

We're at 8 now.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of May 10th:

*148 murders*...9% increase over last year

---------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of May 1st:

*272 murders*


----------



## gaucho

Porto Alegre as of may 15 - 137 hno:


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 79 now after 2 men were killed in Algiers. Last year the city had 71 murders through 5/17. Murder is up 11% so far this year. 

Here are the latest victims...



> *Two die in Algiers shooting
> Men found inside car near bridge *
> Sunday, May 18, 2008
> From staff reports
> 
> Two men were shot to death early Saturday in Algiers, bringing New Orleans' homicide total for the year to at least 77.
> 
> Police responding about 3:30 a.m. to a report of a shooting at L.B. Landry Avenue and De Armas Street, near the base of the Crescent City Connection, found two New Orleans men, Michael Reed, 21, and Dalvin Rainey, 24, inside a car. Both had several bullet wounds, police spokeswoman Sabrina Richardson said.
> 
> Reed died at the scene, and Rainey died at 5:15 a.m. at University Hospital, the coroner's office said. Autopsies confirmed the men suffered multiple gunshot wounds.
> 
> Detectives learned that as the victims' vehicle entered the intersection, one or more shooters, possibly in a red vehicle, fired at it several times and then fled, Richardson said.
> 
> Police did not immediately have any suspects or a motive, she said.
> 
> Online records at Criminal District Court show Reed pleaded guilty in February to separate charges of possesssion of crack and possession of Ecstasy. He was sentenced to two years at hard labor, suspended, and two years of active probation for each charge, to run concurrently.
> 
> Homicide detective Nick Gernon is in charge of the investigation. He can be reached at (504) 658-5300.


----------



## chicagogeorge

*Chicago's increased murder rate blamed on 3 multiple slaying incidents
Police plan changes in wake of 9% jump in killings in first 4 months compared with 2007*
http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-chicago-murder-rate-webmay17,0,6913893.story
By Angela Rozas | Tribune reporter
11:14 PM CDT, May 16, 2008


Murder in Chicago rose by almost 9 percent, while violent crime was up more than 6 percent in the first four months of 2008, compared with the same period last year, Police Supt. Jody Weis said Friday.

Weis blamed the uptick in violence on two triple murders and a quintuple homicide that happened in April.

"We do not have the luxury of second guessing why the trends fluctuate," said Weis, who indicated he's focused on the future and not the past. "We need to respond and deploy resources accordingly."

In April, there were 47 murders, compared with 34 the year before.* A total of 134 homicides were tallied over the first four months of the year, compared with 123 in that same period in 2007*. Shootings also rose, a fact Weis said was due in part to gang conflicts in two districts that resulted in 19 shootings on just one Friday night in April.

Weis said the department is trying to combat the violence by improving coordination between patrol officers and specialized units and focusing more on the city's hot spots to quell gang violence. He also said the department plans to conduct joint missions with specialized units and will deploy helicopters to patrol over hot spots as well as during safety sweeps at parks.

Some units have already been taking to the streets on weekends in battle dress, a visual deterrent to crime, Weis said.

But Weis also said he is transferring more than 90 Targeted Response Unit officers back to the "busiest districts," shrinking a unit that responds to hot spots and in the past has been credited with helping to reduce crime.

Michael Shields, deputy superintendent of the bureau of strategic deployment, said the Targeted Response Unit is being cut back because the unit's mission is changing. He said its focus is shifting from being a presence in the hot spots to targeting higher-level gang members and passing on intelligence to other units.

One member of the Targeted Response Unit said many officers in the unit are critical of the changes, saying it abandons its original mission of saturating high-crime neighborhoods and threatens its success.

Shields acknowledged that some officers might not like the change.

"Everybody kind of has an idea about how they think things should be," he said. "This change in their mission is something we're going to look at and try to determine if it's actually successful, and if it's not, we'll revamp it."


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of May 10th:

*148 murders*...9% increase over last year

---------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of May 3rd:

*287 murders*


----------



## bob rulz

We had our worst murder of the year so far about a week ago in South Salt Lake, in which a man killed her girlfriend, her 10-year old daughter, and his 1-year old daughter, then committed suicide.hno: What is wrong with people? That means 3 of the 4 murders in South Salt Lake have been of children 10 and under.

http://www.deseretnews.com/cgi-bin/...UEDUXMCYG&CQ_CUR_DOCUMENT=48&CQ_TEXT_MAIN=YES


> *Four dead in murder-suicide in South Salt Lake*
> 
> By Pat Reavy
> Deseret News
> 
> SOUTH SALT LAKE — David Partridge knew right away it was a cry for help from his daughter.
> 
> On Saturday, while going through a notebook of drawings belonging to his granddaughter, Partridge found a four-page handwritten letter from his adult daughter, Tracie Williamson, stuffed between the pages. The note outlined Williamson's turbulent relationship with live-in boyfriend, Peter Perez, who, with his explosive temper, threatened several times to kill her, her daughter and her family.
> 
> "It's in her writing. A desperation letter for someone to step in and get her away from him because he threatened her life," Partridge said in tears outside his West Jordan house Tuesday.
> 
> Monday night, Williamson, 28, her daughter, 10-year-old Linzie Williamson, and her boyfriend's 1-year-old daughter, Jessica Perez, were found dead inside Williamson's home. All were shot multiple times. Also in the house, police discovered the body of Peter Perez, dead of a single gunshot wound, and a suicide note. Detectives believe Perez killed the others before shooting himself. Investigators were unsure Tuesday how long the victims had been dead.
> 
> "It's unreal. You hear people on the TV say, 'I didn't think this would happen to my family.' And you just think, 'It'll never happen to my family,"' said Natalie Cleverly, Tracie Williamson's older sister.
> 
> For nearly a year, Partridge said, he did all he could to get his daughter away from Perez. His daughter told him she was scared to death of Perez, he said. In the letter, Williamson wrote that Perez threatened to "chop (Jessica) into little pieces" and if Williamson went to her family or police for help for the mental and physical abuse she was suffering, he would kill her.
> 
> "He made threats against me, he made threats against my mom, saying that if they call the police one more time that my mom would find herself in the back of a Lincoln," Cleverly said.
> 
> Partridge assumes the letter was written four or five weeks ago.
> 
> "She said she was really scared for her life," Partridge said.
> 
> So scared, family members say, that Tracie never went to police for help. Although police were called to Williamson's house a few times over the past year for non-domestic violence related matters, and an officer once questioned Williamson about possible domestic violence, according to her father, she never filed a domestic violence report with police or sought a protective order.
> 
> "He basically scared her into staying with him. She was afraid to leave him," Cleverly said.
> 
> Whenever the family tried to talk to Williamson about Perez's threats, she would brush them off and try to convince them he didn't really mean what he was saying, Cleverly said.
> 
> Ironically, the only protective order ever taken out was by Perez, who said a former girlfriend was abusing him, according to police.
> 
> Partridge called police Saturday to have them do a welfare check on his daughter at her house, near 2400 S. West Temple. No one answered the door. But because there were no signs of forced entry or evidence that a crime had been committed, officers couldn't break the door down and enter, said South Salt Lake Police Chief Chris Snyder.
> 
> Monday night, Cleverly called police to request a second welfare check.
> 
> "We had worried throughout the week because we had had no contact with Tracie. Linzie wasn't in school. At that point we were extremely concerned," she said.
> 
> Cleverly met detectives at the house, and they again did not find anything suspicious, Snyder said. But because this was the second time they had been called to the house, officers decided to pry open a window and look inside. Immediately they could smell a foul odor and then they spotted one of the four bodies inside, Snyder said. Detectives believe the victims had been dead for some time.
> 
> The secluded house where the bodies were found is the lone home in the middle of an industrial area. The house is on the property of a coffee distributing business and was rented to the family. Managers of the coffee business declined comment Tuesday.
> 
> Many retailers in the area say they were shocked to learn children were living in the house. They said the house always looked the same as it did Tuesday, with the window shades drawn and the grass overgrown.
> 
> "I never saw kids outside playing, I never saw the curtains open, I never saw a porch light on, there was never activity there at all," said Priscilla Lister, who works at Studio il Bagno.
> 
> "I couldn't believe they lived in their house," said Jenica Love, who works at Poliform, across the street from where the bodies were found.
> 
> Even when she worked on Saturdays, Love said, she never saw much activity at the house.
> 
> "It's so sad. I can't imagine that happening to anybody," she said. "You never saw them in the yard playing. No cars ever pulled up front. Just to have that happen to the kids ... It's sad."
> 
> Williamson also had a 7-year-old daughter. But just recently, Partridge said, he forced his daughter to sign over guardianship of that child to him. That daughter was living with Partridge when the slayings occurred. He said he was in the process of trying to get guardianship of Linzie when the tragedy happened.
> 
> Partridge said he wanted to share his family's story Tuesday in hopes that it might encourage others who feel like they are trapped in an abusive relationship to seek help.


I don't know of any other recent murders, however.

That now makes it:
*Salt Lake City:* 6 (last year: 7)
*Salt Lake County:* 13 (last year: 12)
*Utah:* 18 (last year: 18)

Still keeping pace with last year's totals, unfortunately.


----------



## Astralis

BigDan35 said:


> *Los Angeles* as of May 10th:
> 
> *148 murders*...9% increase over last year
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Los Angeles County* as of May 3rd:
> 
> *287 murders*


This thing in LA gets worse and worse hno:... what were the annual 2007 stats for LA & LA County?


----------



## BigDan35

^^ I think Los Angeles only had like 395 murders last year, which, compared to the year 2002 with 654 murders, was really good. This year will probably be a little over 400.

As for Los Angeles County, last year I think there were around 750 murders. This year looks like it's shaping up to be around 800 or so.


----------



## BigDan35

EDIT (real post below)


----------



## BigDan35

_Updated numbers (for City not County)_

*Los Angeles* as of May 17th:

*156 murders*...11% increase over last year

-----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of May 3rd:

*287 murders*


----------



## techniques1200s

43 now for SF, up from 40 at this time last year. The latest one was a father of two who was shot to death "execution style" this morning, in front of his unit in a public housing project. The thing is he was a very well-liked person, not involved in anything shady, and with no enemies.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

BigDan35 said:


> _Updated numbers (for City not County)_
> 
> *Los Angeles* as of May 17th:
> 
> *156 murders*...11% increase over last year
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Los Angeles County* as of May 3rd:
> 
> *287 murders*


OMG, i'm speechless!
-----
Figueira da Foz: 0


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

its funny, NYC and Chi numbers are posted and the reaction is great job, while LA is posted its oh my God, what a hell hole. lol


----------



## Medusah

so far in NYC this year there are 347 reported homicides.


----------



## christianhoang

Must be alot for Vietnam hoho!


----------



## Obscene

Medusah said:


> so far in NYC this year there are 347 reported homicides.


no? where did you read that?
according to the official NYPD stats it's more like...178 murders.

347 would be really really high for new york..


----------



## BigDan35

Medusah said:


> so far in NYC this year there are 347 reported homicides.


Yea...no. Your number is about 140 too high. From everyone here and all the charts I've seen, NYC this year is around 170 - 175. I don't know where you think you saw 347


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of May 17th:

*156 murders*...11% increase over last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of May 7th:

*297 murders*

-----------------------------------------------------

Also, thought I would give a quick report on a bloody night here last night, I don't have the actual online report but I read it in the newspaper so I'll give the main facts that the newspaper has:

*Night of violence has police bracing for deadly summer*

_Six shootings in four hours on Tuesday night leave 2 dead and 8 wounded_

_The brazen gun attacks started about 6pm, when a gray SUV with four men inside pulled alongside a 16-year-old boy walking near Wilbur Avenue and Parthenia Street. The boy told police he struggled with one of the men, who stepped out of the car and pointed a pistol at him, while another person emerged from the car and shot him with a shotgun.

An hour later, a fight broke out among nearly a dozen men outside a restaurant at Whitsett Avenue and Oxnard Street. The men appeared to have been arguing, police said, when a number of them pulled out guns and fired off more than 20 shots. One man, died at the scene.

Police said a car-to-car gunbattle ensued, and the body of another man, 29 years old, was dumped at Coldwater Canyon Avenue and Vanowen Street.

About 8:30pm, police said, violence broke out when a man in a large SUV pulled up alongside a car carrying four males. Police said it appears he sprayed the car with 8 shots, shattering windows. Bullets hit the driver's shoulder and back, and struck three others. The gravely injured driver drove them to a hospital. 

About 20 minutes later along the 15000 block of Nurmi Street, four men in a dark car shot an unidentified man. 

Then at 9:45pm, two latino men with shaved heads and white shirts drove by a house in the 1200 block of Vaughn Street and shouted out a gang name before firing more than 8 rounds. The bullets struck a 21 year old black female and a 22 year old black male_


----------



## Obscene

BigDan35 said:


> *Los Angeles*
> 
> Then at 9:45pm, two latino men with shaved heads and white shirts drove by a house in the 1200 block of Vaughn Street and shouted out a gang name before firing more than 8 rounds. The bullets struck a 21 year old black female and a 22 year old black male[/I]


Why is it necessary to point out that it was latinos vs blacks? trying to spark the "race war" even further?


----------



## BigDan35

^^ I hope you were referring to the news report and not me. Because everything I typed was straight out of the newspaper word for word. And unfortunately...whether you would like to believe it or not, here in Los Angeles...hispanic against black and black against hispanic violence is a never ending thing.


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 81 after a couple was found stabbed to death. This is an unusual murder since it doesn't involve gang members killing each other. These are first truly innocent victims this year. 

Here are the latest victims...



> *Couple found dead in Orleans Avenue home were stabbed to death*
> by Leslie Williams, The Times-Picayune
> Thursday May 22, 2008, 1:47 PM
> 
> The mystery of what caused the death of a 46-year-old man and a 57-year-old woman found in the rear of a home at 3124 Orleans Avenue was solved today when an autopsy revealed the two died of stab wounds.
> 
> Kenneth Lewis and Brenda Joyce Jackson died of "multiple stab wounds" said John Gagliano, chief investigator for the coroner's office, which conducted the autopsy Thursday and officially identified the pair, whose deaths were "unclassified" Wednesday.
> 
> "There were more than 10 stab wounds in each body," Gagliano said.
> 
> Police Wednesday said the bodies were too badly decomposed to determine their identities or the cause of death.
> 
> Authorities closed a portion of Orleans Avenue from North Rendon Street to Lopez Street for hours Wednesday while New Orleans Police officers and FBI agents gathered evidence from the crime scene.
> 
> A son of Kenneth Lewis discovered the bodies in the home Wednesday and called police. Neighbors said the son was "screaming and wailing."
> 
> Relatives described Lewis as a "Wild Man" member of Fi Yi Yi Mardi Gras Indians who liked to sip his beer and chat. On Sundays, he'd gather with a tiny congregation at the Holy Aid Comfort Spiritual Church at 1644 Villere St. and lead the group in prayer.
> 
> Charles Andrews, a half-brother of Lewis, said Jackson was a short-order cook who his brother was with for years, but he knew little else about her.


----------



## Tony Sebo

extremely low
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lerance-strategy-slashes-crime-Liverpool.html


----------



## frank hannover

Germany was in 2007 at 2350 homicides, a drop of 5.5 % .


----------



## Lindemann

*Community of Madrid* (pop *6.100.000*) - *59 homicides* in 2006... good stats for a so populated area.

Sorry, I didn't find 2007 figures...


----------



## bob rulz

Lindemann said:


> *Community of Madrid* (pop *6.100.000*) - *59 homicides* in 2006... good stats for a so populated area.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't find 2007 figures...


59 murders out of 6.1 million people? 

That's not good, that's damn good.


----------



## karim aboussir

marrakech morocco 2007 greater metro area is 1.2 million 
2007 total homicides 12


----------



## Berris

bob rulz said:


> 59 murders out of 6.1 million people?
> 
> That's not good, that's damn good.


yes, we don't have plenty of guns in our houses


----------



## SlidellWeather

Back from a wonderful Memorial Day vacation...and glad to report there were no murders in New Orleans during the holiday weekend. However...a man was killed last Thursday just before the weekend started. This brings the total up to 82 for the year. There were 73 murders as of 5/26 last year. 

Here is the latest victim...



> *Man shot, stuffed in garbage container
> His body is found on Bywater street *
> Saturday, May 24, 2008
> From staff reports
> 
> A 23-year-old New Orleans man with a gunshot wound to his head was found Thursday night stuffed into a garbage can in Bywater, an official with the Orleans Parish coroner's office said Friday.
> 
> John Gagliano, the coroner's chief investigator, did not release the identity of the man, saying his family had not yet been contacted.
> 
> The man had been shot once in the head. His body was discovered in a Metro garbage can on Royal Street.
> 
> On Friday, three Metro trash bins remained pushed against the side of 3914 Royal St., a seemingly unoccupied business next door to a small apartment building.
> 
> New Orleans police officers received a call about the body Thursday at 8:41 p.m., said officer Shereese Harper, a spokeswoman for the department.


----------



## Obscene

Sweden is at 53. it's definatly the lowest in a while.


----------



## xzmattzx

Wilmington was averaging one murder a week into the Spring, with 13 murders in 12 weeks to start the year. That would average out to about 55 murders for the year, for a city of 72,000 people. Those 55 murders would translate into about 76 murders per 100,000 people.

Fortunately, things changed. The city started patrolling drug-trading areas more vigorously, and questioning anyone that looked suspicious, even if they were loitering. Since these actions were taken back in the middle of March, I don't think that we've had any murders.


----------



## bob rulz

Very quiet period in Utah recently. It was a quiet period last year, too. There must be something about spring that brings out the best in people.


----------



## karim aboussir

not one murder in 10 days in casablanca let us hope it stays that way so far the count this year 2008 is at 139


----------



## trainrover

What is the murder rate in your city?

Too much: In such a careless world and upon just as careless a board, you really oughtta recognize the pathetically deflating peculiarity of this thread garnishing --uhm-- 1,575 replies . . . cheesh, now I'm about to become accusatory, in that I'd bet the majority of you respondents here are mere losers . . . pah!





Obscene said:


> trying to spark the "race war" even further?


Yes (do, lemme answer for them). Now what do you yourself think of its incontinent antic, huh? Pretty crappy, huh?

Better fold up this thread once and for all, thank you/merci.


----------



## SlidellWeather

Make it 83 for New Orleans after a man was stabbed in the Upper 9th Ward.

Here is the latest victim...



> *Man stabbed to death in 9th Ward*
> by The Times-Picayune
> Wednesday May 28, 2008, 7:05 AM
> 
> An unidentified man was stabbed to death in the 9th Ward this morning, according to the New Orleans Police Department.
> 
> First District officers found the victim lying on a sidewalk in the 3300 block of North Robertson Street some time after 4:35 a.m., when police believe the murder occurred, department spokesman Garry Flot said in a statement.
> 
> The victim had multiple stab wounds to his body, and EMS paramedics later pronounced him dead.
> 
> The crime scene investigation blocked all lanes of traffic on North Robertson Street between Desire and Piety streets. The street is now reopened.
> 
> Investigators have no suspect or motive, Flot said. Homicide detective Robert Long is heading the investigation.


----------



## trainrover

^^ Okay, but wherein it lies your contribution to this thread; I mean, why your day-by-day arithmetic?

Or is it really a matter of the daily history of local strangers' deaths making you feel cooler and --oooo la-- more modern? (How come Americans remain clueless at tasting life?)

All the neighbouring threads here getting shut while no dormancy of this thread's in sight anywhere . . .

:down: with you losers :down:


----------



## BigDan35

trainrover said:


> ^^ Okay, but wherein it lies your contribution to this thread; I mean, why your day-by-day arithmetic?
> 
> Or is it really a matter of the daily history of local strangers' deaths making you feel cooler and --oooo la-- more modern? (How come Americans remain clueless at tasting life?)
> 
> All the neighbouring threads here getting shut while no dormancy of this thread's in sight anywhere . . .
> 
> :down: with you losers :down:


Shut up you whining little baby. Waaaa waaaa. If you don't like it, DON'T POST IN HERE. You are looking at it the wrong way. You think anyone and everyone who posts in this board is a loser. (I don't know how you automatically become a loser just for posting crime statistics) but the real reason we have this thread open, at least in my eyes is because people are actually interested in crime trends and what is going on in other cities and what is being done to stop the crime. 

I for one, study crime statistics. So that makes me a loser for checking and posting in this thread? You seem like the biggest loser, coming in here and trying to tell everyone what you think of them. Get out and stop whining. You sound like a 2 year old girl with that speech you gave.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of May 24th:

*163 murders*...12% increase over last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of May 7th:

*297 murders*


----------



## trainrover

BigDan35 said:


> Shut up you whining little baby. Waaaa waaaa. If you don't like it, DON'T POST IN HERE. You are looking at it the wrong way. You think anyone and everyone who posts in this board is a loser. (I don't know how you automatically become a loser just for posting crime statistics) but the real reason we have this thread open, at least in my eyes is because people are actually interested in crime trends and what is going on in other cities and what is being done to stop the crime.
> 
> I for one, study crime statistics. So that makes me a loser for checking and posting in this thread? You seem like the biggest loser, coming in here and trying to tell everyone what you think of them. Get out and stop whining. You sound like a 2 year old girl with that speech you gave.


You're a right fool, going on and on like that -- one's better off tearing up all of an argument than just a portion of it . . .

Were you fidèle to yer --uhm-- calling, you wouldn't have been childish for, what I gather, this whole while, up and down, right here, by skimming over postings that, not all that suprising considering --uhm-- _*Big*_ Dankeeland's leanings, I cast away for their vacuous, hyped contents....pssst, switch 'interest', Schtewpidd!

Trust us, I grew up with brats like you, and yer mighty fun to piss all over. (You happier yet?)

Moreover, Schtewpidd, not a single letter in your response to me beholds any soul for those whose times are unnecessarily extinguished....


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of May 31st:

*167 murders*...8% increase over last year

-------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of May 24th:

*329 murders*


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 86 after a domestic fight turned fatal.

Here is the latest victim...



> *Man, 51, dies from cut to hand
> Police: Stab wound went unattended*
> Saturday, June 07, 2008
> From staff reports
> 
> A 51-year-old man died Wednesday at University Hospital following a domestic squabble in which he suffered a cut to his hand that initially went unattended, police said.
> 
> By the time Emile Harris was brought to the hospital, he had apparently lost too much blood and died at 7:48 a.m., said John Gagliano, chief investigator for the coroner's office.
> 
> Harris died as a result of a stab wound inflicted by his girlfriend on Tuesday about 7 p.m. in the 2200 block of North Derbigny Street, the coroner's office said.
> 
> The girlfriend, whose name was not available from police, was booked with second-degree murder, police spokeswoman Shereese Harper said.
> 
> The coroner's office ruled the case a homicide on Thursday, Gagliano said.


----------



## SlidellWeather

Make that 87 after a man was killed in New Orleans East earlier today.

Here is the latest victim...



> *Man found dead in eastern New Orleans*
> by The Times-Picayune
> Sunday June 08, 2008, 9:51 AM
> 
> The New Orleans Police Department is investigating the apparent shooting death of a 38-year-old man early Sunday in the 5000 block of Basinview Drive in eastern New Orleans.
> 
> The victim was identified as Dwayne Stewart of New Orleans. The offense occurred about 2:20 a.m., said Officer Garry Flot, NOPD spokesman.
> 
> According to investigators, 7th District officers responding to a call of a man shot found the victim lying in a driveway of a townhouse, with several gunshot wounds to the body. He was pronounced dead on the scene.
> 
> Police are seeking a motive and suspects in the incident. Homicide Detective Elizabeth Garcia is in charge of the investigation.
> 
> A reward is available for information leading to an indictment. Call Crimestoppers at 822-1111 or toll-free at (877) 903-7867.


----------



## diegodbs

Autonomous Community of Madrid (Spain)

Year: 2007

Population: 6,080,000

Number of murders: 55 (29 Spaniards and 26 foreigners)


----------



## DanielFigFoz

I found the 2006 data for Portugal (I know it's 2 years old) which was in Potugal in 06 there were 143 murders, so thats 143 murders in 10 000 000 people, not very good.

The data for Lisbon ('07) I think was 0.65 muerders per 100 000


----------



## karim aboussir

damm ! fez had it first homicide of the year 2008 but still fez is one of the safest cities in world it average one murder per 30 years or so that is just amazing !


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 90 after 3 people were killed today. One man was killed in Algiers. The other 2 in Central City...one of the worst neighborhoods in the city.

Here are the latest victims...



> *Man found dead in Central City
> Another gunshot victim confirmed*
> Tuesday, June 10, 2008
> From staff reports
> 
> A 45-year-old man was fatally shot in the head in his Central City home Monday evening, according to a New Orleans Police Department spokesman.
> 
> The man was identified as MacArthur Carter by John Gagliano, chief investigator of the Orleans Parish coroner's office. Gagliano said his office is preliminarily treating the death as a homicide, although a definite conclusion will be made after an autopsy today.
> 
> Sixth District officers found Carter at 1944 Philip St. while responding to a report of a "male down." He died at the scene. The case is being investigated by Homicide Detective Harold Wischan.
> 
> Gagliano also confirmed Monday another gunshot death in Central City.
> 
> Kenneth Posey, 45, was shot several times Sunday around 9:11 p.m. at Third and South Johnson streets, according to police records. He died at University Hospital.
> 
> People with information about either killing are asked to call Crimestoppers at 822-1111 or toll-free at (877) 903-STOP. Rewards of up to $2,500 for information leading to arrest and indictment are available.





> *Man shot to death in Algiers*
> by Walt Philbin, The Times-Picayune
> Monday June 09, 2008, 11:39 PM
> 
> An unidentified man was found shot to death in Algiers Monday night.
> 
> New Orleans police received reports of gunfire shortly after 9:45 p.m. and discovered the man lying dead in the 3200 block of Kabel Drive, said police spokeswoman Officer Sabrina Richardson.
> 
> The man had multiple gunshot wounds, police said.
> 
> Police had no motive or suspects, and had not learned the man's identity late Monday night, Richardson said.


----------



## Berris

DanielFigFoz said:


> I found the 2006 data for Portugal (I know it's 2 years old) which was in Potugal in 06 there were 143 murders, so thats 143 murders in 10 000 000 people, not very good.
> 
> The data for Lisbon ('07) I think was 0.65 muerders per 100 000


man, that's very good.


----------



## lear1

*Berlin* homicide/attempted murder incidents 2007 : 138 (-29 compared to 2006) / *91% solving rate* 

Berlin homicides 2007: * 70 people * (+ 8 compared to 2006)

Berlin population 2007: 3.410.000

Berlin murder rate 2007: 70 out of 3.410.000 / * 2.05 murders per 100 000*

http://www.berlin.de/imperia/md/content/seninn/abteilungiii/kriminalitaetsstatistiken2007/pks.pdf


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ It's only a homicide if they die, otherwise it's attempted murder and this is a completely different charge in the rest of the world (and doesn't get noted down as a homicide).


----------



## Jonesy55

DanielFigFoz said:


> I found the 2006 data for Portugal (I know it's 2 years old) which was in Potugal in 06 there were 143 murders, so thats 143 murders in 10 000 000 people, not very good.
> 
> The data for Lisbon ('07) I think was 0.65 muerders per 100 000


So Lisbon is much safer than the Portugal average??

In most countries, the rate is higher in the big cities I would think. :dunno:

Anyway, 1.43 for the country as a whole isn't bad and 0.65 for a major city is very good.


----------



## SkyBridge

What the hell is happening in New Orleans?


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Jonesy55 said:


> So Lisbon is much safer than the Portugal average??
> 
> In most countries, the rate is higher in the big cities I would think. :dunno:
> 
> Anyway, 1.43 for the country as a whole isn't bad and 0.65 for a major city is very good.


I think the worse is Porto, which here is known for violence.


For where I live, it's still at 0.


----------



## Somnifor

Minneapolis is now up to 14.



> One man was dead and another in custody in what Minneapolis police described Monday as a domestic homicide.
> 
> 
> The victim, Michael Reich, who was in his mid-40s, had been dead since late last week, said Lt. Amelia Huffman, head of the homicide unit. Police tape was wrapped around Ted Cook’s 19th Hole Barbeque in the 2800 block of E. 38th St., in the Kingfield neighborhood about 5:40 a.m. Monday.
> 
> 
> The death occurred at Reich’s apartment above the address adjoining Ted Cook’s, police said. A caller alerted 911, and said the death was domestic in nature, police said. The caller was arrested on suspicion of homicide.
> 
> 
> Huffman said Reich died as the result of a fight during a domestic quarrel. No weapon was used; police are waiting for the medical examiner to determine the cause of death, she said.
> 
> 
> Britney Bebault, Reich’s neighbor, said he came over and introduced himself when she moved to her house on 28th Avenue S. Her back door faces the building where Reich lived. She said he had lived there for 13 years, and lived alone.
> 
> 
> “He was a good guy,” said Bebault, who often did laundry for him and occasionally made him dinner. “It’s shocking for that to happen in this neighborhood.”
> 
> 
> Reich was the city’s 14th homicide this year. The last homicide was April 26. There were 23 homicides in Minneapolis at this time last year.


St Paul is up to six.



> Residents of a St. Paul neighborhood looked on helplessly Monday afternoon as police scoured houses and apartment buildings searching for the suspect who fled after allegedly fatally shooting another man in the head.
> 
> The manhunt spanned a radius of several blocks after the 3:40 p.m. shooting of Antonio Evans, 22, at the apartment building at 430 Case Av. As of 8 p.m., the suspect had not been found.
> 
> "This isn't good," said Latrice Gant, who had arrived home at the building to see two men and a woman running down Case Avenue. "I stay to myself. I got my kids, my family, and this scares me a little bit."
> 
> St. Paul police spokesman Peter Panos said Evans, of St. Paul, and at least three other people were arguing when the fight moved into the stairwell of the apartment. One of the suspects pulled out a handgun and fired three times, striking Evans once in the head.
> 
> The suspects, whose identity police know, then fled east on Case Avenue, Panos said. One of those who fled may have been a woman, Panos said, and could be wanted as a witness.
> 
> Witnesses told officers that the suspects ran into a house in the area as medics treated Evans, who was pronounced dead in an ambulance en route to Regions Hospital.
> 
> Cherio Coleman said she was with friends and family members in their apartment when two men who were fighting crashed through the apartment door. A third man came in with a gun, she said. A woman was kicking one of the men, she added.
> 
> Coleman screamed at the men to get out when the armed man pointed the gun at a wall and fired. She then ran out of the apartment. "I took off for my auntie's house," she said. "I ain't putting my life in jeopardy."
> 
> Coleman said Evans didn't live in the building, but had been hanging around.
> 
> "It's shocking to see somebody dying in your own house," she said.


----------



## Sean in New Orleans

It's street justice in New Orleans and crack cocaine. In 2007, New Orleans had 9 murders that were not drug related and were between "non-acquaintances." That, to me, is very telling.


----------



## SlidellWeather

St. Louis is up to 75 as of Tuesday after 4 people were killed in an 11 hour span. I grew in metro St. Louis, so I keep track of things back home as my extended family still resides there. The paper said it's the highest rate since the mid-90s.


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco is at 47 now, after a 15 year-old boy was shot to death outside of a highschool.

That's down from 48 at the same time last year. Last year's total of at least 98 was the highest murder rate since 1995 for SF, this year seems to be keeping it up so far.

Oakland on the other hand is at 54, up from 42 at the same time last year. It had a big drop in murders though in 2007, 118, as opposed to 148 for 2006.

Numbers for a couple other Bay Area cities for the year so far:

Richmond (105,000)- 15
San Jose (930,000) - 17


----------



## monkeyronin

22 in Toronto, down from 31 at this time last year and 27 the year before.


----------



## Grey Towers

monkeyronin said:


> 22 in Toronto, down from 31 at this time last year and 27 the year before.


I hope the summer is as quiet as was the spring. We're on course to end the year with about 50, which would be a 40% drastic reduction from last year.


----------



## monkeyronin

Grey Towers said:


> I hope the summer is as quiet as was the spring. We're on course to end the year with about 50, which would be a 40% drastic reduction from last year.


But murder rates usually pick up after the first half of the year, so it would be more like a 29% decrease based on the more comparable current position last year. Or, a total of 59 homicides for a rate of 2.3/100,000.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

[email protected] said:


> That's pretty common knowledge, just as Greenland has one of the world's highest rape rates as well.
> 
> Native populations + isolation + alcohol + drugs + unemployment is never a good mix. It's the same story in the indian reservations in the western US or in aboriginional villages in the outback in Australia.


Ooops! I didn't know that. But sounds logical...


----------



## lindow

Skyline_FFM said:


> Tokyo city proper is somewhat around 8 million, not 12 million...


120 people are numbers of the Tokyo Metropolis. It is not a number only for 23 special wards. 
Please read the document of the Metropolitan Police Department.


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco is at least at 50 now, after a broad daylight road-rage shooting killed a father and son, and critically injured another son, as they were returning from a family barbeque. This is the third time something like this has happened so far this year (a family getting shot up as they drive in SF due to road-rage). Well, it's the third time it's resulted in a death anyways.

Oakland is at 62.

The SF-Oakland MSA is at 170 or so right now (pop. 4.1 million).

San Jose is at 17.

The entire Bay Area is probably at 210 or so (pop. 7.2 million).


----------



## bob rulz

There were 2 murders a few weeks ago along the Wasatch Front in Utah, but I can't even remember if either of them was in Salt Lake City. Sorry, I haven't been keeping track recently. It was ridiculously quiet on the violence front all throughout Utah until Saturday (the 21st), when 6 people were stabbed in 3 different incidents throughout Salt Lake City; there also seemed to be a sudden spate of robberies around then.


----------



## techniques1200s

51 now for SF.


----------



## techniques1200s

Make that 52 for San Francisco, exactly the same as at this time last year.

The latest victim was a 16 year-old boy, and the third victim (and family member) to die from a road-rage shooting on sunday. He died at the hospital.

A father, a 20 year-old son, and a 16 year-old son, all dead because they cut some maniac off while driving. They weren't even at fault. It was a narrow street, and only one car could pass. They even backed up to let the guy by, and when he passed he shot them all anyways. Sad and ridiculous.


----------



## SkyBridge

Still 8 for Rotterdam (580.000inh) and 11 for Amsterdam (752.000inh). Not bad! 1.38 for Rotterdam and 1.46 for Amsterdam, which is a small improvement to last year's rate!


----------



## bob rulz

Okay, one of those 2 murders was in Orem, which is a very quiet city of around 90,000 in Utah County (next to Provo, which with 115,000 people had 0 murders last year). I think Orem had 1 murder last year (1 of only I think 2 for all of Utah County, with close to 500,000 people). I still can't remember where the other one occurred, but I think it was in Salt Lake County.

We had a police shooting in Lehi. A drunk woman who was pulled over on a routine traffic stop shot a police officer. The police shot back and killed the woman, but the police officer ended up okay.

Been very quiet on the murder front, although I think with the summer heat finally coming on it will increase over the next few weeks. It seems that violent crime has increased in the last few days.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of June 21st:

*195 murders*...10% increase over last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of June 7th:

*362 murders*


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 93 after a man was killed in the Iberville Project. A 14 year old boy in the car was also shot, but survived and is in guarded condition according to the local news. Hopefully, he can be a state's witness to the event. 

Last year there were 96 murders in the first half of the year. I'm hoping we can stay below that level with a quiet weekend. 

Here is the latest victim...



> *Man killed in shooting on Bienville
> Teenager in vehicle also hurt in N.O. *
> Thursday, June 26, 2008
> From staff reports
> 
> A 23-year-old man was killed and a 14-year-old boy wounded in a hail of gunfire while inside a car at Bienville Street and North Claiborne Avenue about 9 p.m. Wednesday.
> 
> Both had multiple gunshot wounds and were taken to a hospital, where the older victim died. Police did not provide the condition of the teenager. Police did not identify either victim.
> 
> A least a dozen casings littered the street under the elevated Interstate 10 about half a block from the Chevrolet HHR where the victims were found. The vehicle had at least four bullet holes.
> 
> Officer Shereese Harper, spokeswoman for New Orleans police, said police had identified no suspects or motives in the shooting. She would not disclose details including whether there was more than one shooter or the type of weapon used.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

If you count suicide, I sadly have to add to the list.

Figueira da Foz is up to 1.


----------



## SlidellWeather

Well...yesterday in New Orleans was far more violent than previously posted. There were 3 people killed in 3 different shootings throughout the day. This pushes the total to 95...not the 93 previously posted. It had actually been a very quiet month down here with only 5 homicides before yesterday. I'm hoping for a quiet weekend. 

Here are the latest victims...



> *One killed, one injured in Hollygrove shooting*
> by The Times-Picayune
> Thursday June 26, 2008, 7:06 AM
> 
> Gunfire killed a 34-year-old man and wounded a 39-year-old woman in the Hollygrove neighborhood Wednesday night, capping off a bloody day in which at least three people were murdered and two were injured in three separate incidents, according to the New Orleans Police Department.
> 
> Officers responded to a call of a shooting in the 3400 block of Hollygrove Street shortly before 10 p.m. When they arrived, they found the woman lying in a driveway, and the 34-year-old man not far from her, lying in a vacant lot. The man appeared to have gunshot wounds to the chest, and the woman had been shot in the foot, according to a press release by NOPD spokeswoman Shereese Harper.
> 
> Responding paramedics pronounced the 34-year-old man dead on the scene and took the 39-year-old woman to University Hospital.
> 
> Police didn't identify either victim.
> 
> Police have no suspect or motive. Catherine Beckett, NOPD homicide detective, is heading the investigation.
> 
> In a separate Wednesday night shooting that unfolded about an hour before the Hollygrove incident, a hail of gunfire killed a 22-year-old man and wounded a 14-year-old boy as they sat inside a sports utility vehicle at the corner of Bienville Street and North Claiborne Avenue.
> 
> Bullets hit the 22-year-old in the chest, back and stomach, according to a preliminary incident report from the NOPD. The boy had wounds on the the thigh, ankle and leg.
> 
> Responding paramedics took both to University Hospital, where the 22-year-old later died, police said. Doctors listed the 14-year-old in serious condition, police said.
> 
> Coroner's chief investigator John Gagliano had not been able to reach the families of the dead victims in either incident.
> 
> On Wednesday morning, in the Lower 9th Ward, a man returning from work found 48-year-old Victor Russell of New Orleans shot several times at 6310 N. Rampart St, according to NOPD.
> 
> Responding paramedics pronounced Russell dead on the scene.
> 
> Police had no immediate suspects in Russell's murder. Court records showed he had been convicted at least three times on drug-related charges and was awaiting trial for a June 2007 possession of crack charge.


----------



## BigDan35

DanielFigFoz said:


> If you count suicide, I sadly have to add to the list.
> 
> Figueira da Foz is up to 1.


Suicide does not count...


----------



## LtBk

techniques1200s said:


> Make that 52 for San Francisco, exactly the same as at this time last year.
> 
> The latest victim was a 16 year-old boy, and the third victim (and family member) to die from a road-rage shooting on sunday. He died at the hospital.
> 
> A father, a 20 year-old son, and a 16 year-old son, all dead because they cut some maniac off while driving. They weren't even at fault. It was a narrow street, and only one car could pass. They even backed up to let the guy by, and when he passed he shot them all anyways. Sad and ridiculous.


That's some fucked up shit. Did the SF police caught the guy, and what's the link to the story?


----------



## techniques1200s

LtBk said:


> That's some fucked up shit. Did the SF police caught the guy, and what's the link to the story?


Yeah, for once they actually caught a suspect. He's a member of MS-13. Here are more details:http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/06/27/BAK211GD4S.DTL

That said, SF is at 53 as of Friday, with another shooting of an innocent person not involved in anything shady. This time it was a 50 year old neighborhood car mechanic, who fixed up people's cars for free at his house. There are some projects nearby though, and I'm guessing it was a robbery gone bad.


----------



## Republica

What percentage of murders in the USA are caused by guns?


----------



## karim aboussir

70 %


----------



## DanielFigFoz

BigDan35 said:


> Suicide does not count...


Ok thanks

0 then.

Actualy I was just checking things up and I found a very bad thing.

Figueira da Foz County

2(I found out that in April 2 people were burned to death in a house).


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of June 21st:

*195 murders*...10% increase over last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of June 16th:

*387 murders*


----------



## Somnifor

At the halfway point of the year there were 18 homicides in Minneapolis, 9 in St Paul and 6 in the suburbs giving the metro area a homicide rate of about 2 per 100,000 per year.


----------



## karim aboussir

marrakech good job only 10 homicides so far this year compared to last year at this time there were 18 
greater marrakech region is 1.4 million people not bad at all very safe city


----------



## karim aboussir

the 10 th homicide is a bad one a 45 year old man told a kid to get away from his car this kid came at him with a butcher knife and stabbed him to death


----------



## Obscene

This is either #13 or #15 for Metro Stockholm:



> Teenage girl murdered in Södertälje
> 
> Published: 5 Jul 08 10:06 CET
> Online: http://www.thelocal.se/12856/
> 
> A 16-year-old girl was found stabbed to death outside a block of flats in Södertälje late on Friday. A 39-year-old man has been arrested on suspicion of murder.
> 
> The girl was found dead with multiple stab wounds in the residential area of Rosenlund in Södertälje, south of Stockholm, at around 11pm on Friday night.
> 
> "The suspect was arrested near the crime scene following a tip off from a witness," said Claes Eklund at Södertälje police.
> 
> Police have combed the area around where the girl was found and have confirmed that they have found the suspected murder weapon.
> 
> The girl lived in another part of Södertälje and was visiting the Rosenlund residential area. She was outside when she was attacked and stabbed repeatedly, according to police spokesperson Kjell Lindgren. The girl was later declared deceased in hospital.
> 
> Police have not yet established a motive behind the murder.
> 
> "As far as we know there is no known relation between the girl and and the suspect," said Lindgren to news agency TT.


..appearantly he just stabbed the first person he saw..


----------



## karim aboussir

for marrakech 
10 total so far 
2 were domestics
3 were roberries
1 rape
1 drugs
2 arguments
1 no motive knowned
victims were between age 3 and 55
6 out of 10 solved
offenders who were arrested ranged from age 12 to 57


----------



## isaidso

Somnifor said:


> At the halfway point of the year there were 18 homicides in Minneapolis, 9 in St Paul and 6 in the suburbs giving the metro area a homicide rate of about 2 per 100,000 per year.


Wow, that's the same as Toronto and is 1/7th the rate you guys had last year. Minneapolis' homicide rate was 14.1 per 100,000 in 2007. Was 2007 just a freak year or is this year unusually low?

http://www.2ontario.com/welcome/ooql_602.asp

Crime Rates - Selected North American Cities
(per 100,000 population)
Cities	Homicides	

Baltimore, MD	43.5	
Detroit, MI	42.1	
Washington, DC	35.8	
Atlanta, GA	25.8	
Philadelphia, PA	22.2	
Dallas, TX 20.1	
Miami, FL 17.9	
Chicago, IL	15.5	
Minneapolis, MN	14.1	
San Francisco, CA	11.6	
Boston, MA	10.5	
Vancouver, BC	3.0	
Toronto, ON	2.0	
Hamilton, ON	2.0	
Montreal, QC	1.5	
Ottawa, ON	1.5	
Sudbury, ON	1.0	
Guelph, ON	1.0


----------



## Somnifor

isaidso said:


> Wow, that's the same as Toronto and is 1/7th the rate you guys had last year. Minneapolis' homicide rate was 14.1 per 100,000 in 2007. Was 2007 just a freak year or is this year unusually low?


The rate I posted was for the metro, I think the rate you posted is for the city of Minneapolis. Around two thirds of the homicides in the metro are in Minneapolis proper (mostly in a couple of neighborhoods on the north side) while Minneapolis only has about 15% of the metro population. That said the homicide rate for Minneapolis downshifted last summer and this year looks to be the best in decades. We have had a number of months without homicides in the last year.


----------



## karim aboussir

so marrakech is what ??? trying to figure it out the number per 100,000 
10 homicides for population of 1.4 million ( city and all suburbs included ) 
casablanca is much much more disturbing 
244 homicides for population of 4.5 million people ( city and all suburbs included )trying to figure it out the number per 100,000 people as well


----------



## techniques1200s

isaidso said:


> Wow, that's the same as Toronto and is 1/7th the rate you guys had last year. Minneapolis' homicide rate was 14.1 per 100,000 in 2007. Was 2007 just a freak year or is this year unusually low?
> 
> http://www.2ontario.com/welcome/ooql_602.asp
> 
> Crime Rates - Selected North American Cities
> (per 100,000 population)
> Cities	Homicides
> 
> Baltimore, MD	43.5
> Detroit, MI	42.1
> Washington, DC	35.8
> Atlanta, GA	25.8
> Philadelphia, PA	22.2
> Dallas, TX 20.1
> Miami, FL 17.9
> Chicago, IL	15.5
> Minneapolis, MN	14.1
> San Francisco, CA	11.6
> Boston, MA	10.5
> Vancouver, BC	3.0
> Toronto, ON	2.0
> Hamilton, ON	2.0
> Montreal, QC	1.5
> Ottawa, ON	1.5
> Sudbury, ON	1.0
> Guelph, ON	1.0


Are you sure those are 2007 numbers? I know that the rate listed for San Francisco is for 2006. In 2007 SF had a murder rate of 13.1/100,000.

Anyways SF is still at 53, down from 60 at this time last year.

Oakland has had 67 or 68 I think (it's up from last year, but don't know the exact numbers).

San Jose is at 18, up from 14 at this time last year.


----------



## SlidellWeather

Was out of town on vacation the last 9 days. There were 4 murders in New Orleans while I was gone. This brings the total to 99 for the year. There were 100 murders as of July 6th last year. 

Here are the victims...



> *Victim seen fighting in nearby bar
> Man found in vehicle dies after shooting*
> Monday, July 07, 2008
> From staff reports
> 
> New Orleans police are investigating the apparent shooting death of a man found inside a vehicle in the 7th Ward early Sunday, police spokesman Garry Flot said.
> 
> The victim was in the Duck Off Bar in the 2300 block of A.P. Tureaud Avenue when he had an altercation with two other men, Flot said. After the fight, the two suspects followed the victim outside and shot him with handgun, according to police.
> 
> Fifth District officers, responding to a reported shooting, found the victim in a vehicle near the bar about 3:15 a.m., Flot said. The vehicle had been shot up as well.
> 
> Emergency medical technicians transported the man to a hospital, where he died, Flot said.
> 
> His name has not been released pending notification of relatives, the Orleans Parish coroner's office said.
> 
> Homicide Detective Elizabeth Garcia is in charge of the investigation. No suspect or motive has been released.





> *Boyfriend sought in teen's death
> 17-year-old killed early Wednesday *
> Thursday, July 03, 2008
> From staff reports
> 
> A 17-year-old girl was shot to death by her boyfriend early Wednesday in the St. Roch neighborhood of the 8th Ward, police said.
> 
> Kelly Hill died at the scene early Wednesday of a single gunshot wound, said John Gagliano, chief investigator for the Orleans Parish Coroner's Office.
> 
> Homicide detectives secured a warrant for the arrest of her boyfriend, Kevin Williams, on a second-degree murder charge, police spokeswoman Officer Jonette Williams said.
> 
> Police responded to the shooting about 3:30 a.m. and found the teenager dead inside a home in the 2100 block of Franklin Avenue, police said.
> 
> Kevin Williams had not been arrested Wednesday night, Jonette Williams said.





> *Shooting death victim identified*
> Tuesday, July 01, 2008
> From staff reports
> 
> The Orleans Parish coroner on Monday identified a 21-year-old New Orleans man as the victim of a Central City killing on Sunday morning.
> 
> Alvin Wilson, 21, was shot multiple times in the 3300 block of First Street, said John Gagliano, the chief investigator for the office. Wilson was pronounced dead at University Hospital, he said.
> 
> Sixth District officers discovered Wilson after receiving a call around 11 a.m. He was found lying in the sidewalk, said Officer Shereese Harper, a spokeswoman for the New Orleans Police Department.





> *Suspect arrested in N.O. killing
> He, victim were fixing a Broadmoor house *
> Tuesday, July 01, 2008
> By Laura Maggi
> 
> A New Orleans artist and building contractor was arrested early Monday morning after a man who worked with him was shot to death inside a Broadmoor home.
> 
> Peter Richard Rubens, 58, was booked with second-degree murder about 3 a.m., according to Orleans Parish criminal sheriff records. He is accused of shooting Robert Irwin, 47, who had worked with Rubens on a number of construction projects, friends said.
> 
> Orleans Parish coroner investigator John Gagliano released Irwin's identity. Homicide Detective Rob Long, the lead investigator in the shooting, concluded it was spurred by an argument between the two men, said officer Shereese Harper, a New Orleans Police Department spokeswoman.
> 
> 
> The shooting occurred Sunday around 5 p.m., when Irwin returned to the 5000 block of South Prieur Street after a weekend outside the city, said Ray Manning, a friend of both men. Irwin went to Manning's house, which he had been helping to repair with Rubens.
> 
> Irwin was shot multiple times inside the house, police said.
> 
> Manning said he had hired Rubens -- a longtime friend -- to work on his flooded house not long after Carnival, when the artist and contractor moved into the second floor with his girlfriend. Rubens had offered to finish up the restoration work, but structural problems were quickly revealed, prolonging his stay, Manning said.
> 
> Rubens took on other rebuilding projects in the area and hired Irwin, a more recent friend of Manning's who was living in a mobile home parked on the street in the Broadmoor neighborhood. Irwin had lost everything in his Gentilly home during Hurricane Katrina, Manning said.
> 
> Irwin worked as a foreman on Rubens' projects for several months, but had become disenchanted with the older man and planned to quit working for him, according to another contractor working on the street, who declined to provide his name but said he talked to Irwin over the weekend.
> 
> Manning said Rubens recently announced that he was going to get a debris-removal contract in flooded areas of Iowa. He was planning to leave New Orleans any day and, in anticipation, was housing a number of laborers in the house when Manning showed up last week.
> 
> On Sunday, Manning said he was nearby, helping a neighbor install a phone line. At the time of the shooting, Manning said he was driving down the street near his house when he spotted men running for cars on the street. Most of the men took off, Manning said, while a friend of Irwin's who had dropped him off called 911 on his cell phone.
> 
> When EMS paramedics arrived, they found Irwin had already died, police said.
> 
> Manning described Irwin as a pleasant man, who was widely liked in the neighborhood.
> 
> "It was a horrible tragedy that he got shot and killed," Manning said. "He was salt of the earth."
> 
> Rubens painted original works and reproductions of classical paintings, said Manning, who described him as an artist also trained in building restoration. Rubens' Web site describes years of training in Europe before moving to New Orleans.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

karim aboussir said:


> the 10 th homicide is a bad one a 45 year old man told a kid to get away from his car this kid came at him with a butcher knife and stabbed him to death


Sounds like Rio - city of God...


----------



## karim aboussir

Skyline_FFM said:


> Sounds like Rio - city of God...


yep but marrakech is very very safe city that was just one isolated incident they arrested that kid the next day some 16 year old punk


----------



## centralcali19

hhmmm...well for my town, with 55,000 ppl, only 1 murder in the last 3 years....crime rate around here is one of the lowest in california.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of June 30th:

*198 murders*...4% increase over last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of June 21st:

*398 murders*


----------



## karim aboussir

another marrakech homicide solved a 56 year old man was arrested for killing a 50 year old in argument over cards good police work


----------



## miamipaintball

the miami herald published an article on Wed, Jul. 02, 2008, saying we had 138 homicides for miami-dade county, right now i think we are around 150-170, if anyone can get stats that would be nice.


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco is now at 54, after a 67 year-old tourist from Washington DC was bludgeoned to death in his hotel room.

That's down from 62 at this time last year. The San Francisco-Oakland Metro is around 180 right now, and the entire Bay Area is probably at 220 or 230 I'd guess.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

miamipaintball said:


> the miami herald published an article on Wed, Jul. 02, 2008, saying we had 138 homicides for miami-dade county, right now i think we are around 150-170, if anyone can get stats that would be nice.


That is a lot for a city the size of Miami, isn't it?


----------



## techniques1200s

Skyline_FFM said:


> That is a lot for a city the size of Miami, isn't it?


Those numbers are for Miami-Dade county, not just the city of Miami.


----------



## coth

Moscow 
1101 murders and attempts in 2007 (1191 in 2006)
214 murders and attempts in q1 2008 to 248 in q1 2007
so that's about 10,4 per 100000 of registered population and between 5 and 8 of whole population


----------



## Skyline_FFM

techniques1200s said:


> Those numbers are for Miami-Dade county, not just the city of Miami.


Aaaah, ok. Then it is average.


----------



## Obscene

i think this is number 8 for gothenburg (göteborg...population 489,000)



> Knife murder linked to mobile phone row
> 
> Published: 11 Jul 08 09:43 CET
> Online: http://www.thelocal.se/12976/
> 
> A young man was stabbed to death in Gothenburg on Thursday night. Three men -- a father and his two sons -- have been arrested in connection with the attack, which took place on Marklandsgatan in the city's Högsbo district.
> 
> There were a large number of witnesses to the incident and three men were arrested on suspicion of murder in the early hours of Friday morning.
> 
> Police investigator Gerd Brantlid indicated that the three suspects -- a 45-year-old man and his two sons (16, 19) -- met with the victim to sort out a business deal involving a mobile phone.
> 
> "The row started over a mobile phone. It was no coincidence that they met on Marklandsgatan," she said police.
> 
> The victim was stabbed on the street beside the busy Marklandsgatan tram stop shortly after 9pm.
> 
> Witnesses also reported that a shot was fired in connection with the attack


.

there has also been plenty of shootings (attempted murders) in gothenburg (which probably even has more shootings than stockholm although its way smaller..).


----------



## Grey Towers

28 for Toronto after a murder on Wednesday. I don't know what the toll was last year at this time, but, extrapolating to year-end, '08 has seen a significant drop so far; maybe 30%.


----------



## techniques1200s

55 for San Francisco now, after a man was shot in the head with a sawed off shotgun by two guys on a very busy street in broad daylight. Just yesterday, two people were stabbed and another man shot on the same exact corner as today's shooting. Seems like gang stuff.


----------



## SE9

*Murders (not Homicides) in London, 2008:*
_January: 10
February: 10
March: 17
April: 11
May: 17_
*Total so far (for available figures)*: 65


*Total number of teenagers murdered in 2008 (as of today):* 20

Map:


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans crossed the century mark yesterday with 2 murders in New Orleans East. This brings the total to 101 for the year. One murder occurred after a fight at a club and the other took place between roommates during an altercation according to the local broadcast news. 

Here are the latest victims...



> *2 men die in eastern N.O., cops say
> 1 victim's throat cut, other shot *
> Saturday, July 12, 2008
> By Brendan McCarthy
> 
> One man was fatally slashed, and another fatally shot in unrelated killings reported early Friday in eastern New Orleans.
> 
> In the first homicide, a 33-year-old man was shot to death and a 32-year-old woman was wounded about midnight at the intersection of Chef Menteur Highway and Laine Avenue, according to a New Orleans police news release.
> 
> District officers responding to a report of a shooting found the man lying in the street with a gunshot wound to the head. Nearby, police discovered the woman bleeding from a gunshot wound to the arm.
> 
> The victim was later identified as Mark Westbrook, 33, of New Orleans, according to John Gagliano, chief investigator for the Orleans Parish coroner's office.
> 
> Westbrook was pronounced dead at the scene. The woman was taken to a local hospital in stable condition, police said.
> 
> Three hours later, homicide detectives were called to a fatal stabbing in the 7300 block of Read Boulevard. Inside a home, detectives found a local man with his throat slit with a knife.
> 
> Luis Fernando Cardonia-Mejia, 28, was pronounced dead at the scene, according to the coroner's office.
> 
> Within hours, detectives obtained an arrest warrant for Magno Portillo, 22. Police allege he stabbed Cardonia-Mejia during an argument.
> 
> Officers arrested Portillo about 7 a.m. near the intersection of Morrison and Restgate roads. He was booked with second-degree murder, according to court records.
> 
> Around midday Friday, a young man was shot in the back in the 1900 block of Eagle Street in the West Carrollton neighborhood, police said.
> 
> The victim, whose age was unavailable, was taken to a local hospital shortly before 2 p.m. A police spokesman said further details were not available.


----------



## isaidso

techniques1200s said:


> Are you sure those are 2007 numbers? I know that the rate listed for San Francisco is for 2006. In 2007 SF had a murder rate of 13.1/100,000.
> 
> Anyways SF is still at 53, down from 60 at this time last year.
> 
> Oakland has had 67 or 68 I think (it's up from last year, but don't know the exact numbers).
> 
> San Jose is at 18, up from 14 at this time last year.


It says it's from the 'Geographic Reference Report'. I haven't heard of it before so couldn't comment on their credibility. The US cities posted do seem to have sky high rates, but they are also US cities that usually top the homicide rate charts. They do seem in line with government statistics that get put out each year, so I posted it. 

In the year 2006, there were 17,034 homicides in the USA. That same year there were 605 homicides in Canada. Considering the 9 to 1 population ratio, one would expect 5,445 homicides in the USA, if the homicide rate in the USA was at the Canadian level. So, the US rate is more than 3 times higher. The US rate is much higher, but the discrepancy is not as high as that chart indicates when you consider that the US cities posted are the 'trouble' spots, where as the Canadian cities posted are simply the major centres in the province of Ontario. 

Homicide rates in Western Canadian cities tend to be 1.5 to 2 times higher than the typical city in Ontario.


----------



## karim aboussir

I wonder why the homicide rate in all moroccan cities are so low except casablanca which has a very high homicide rate


----------



## 6-6-6

im sorry to say this but there's at least 1 murder every day here in mexico city sometimes 3 at day or sometimes 10 at day depending on the circunstances 2 or 3 weeks ago a gruup of teenagers and cops died on a disco dance, and the unregistered cases every day, so im talking about at least over 300 murders per year, th crime has droped, in the 90's there were like 2000 murders per year.


----------



## karim aboussir

if you take out casablanca morocco would be in top 10 countries with lowest homicide rates


----------



## techniques1200s

56 now for SF, after a man was shot to death after an argument.

The San Francisco-Oakland metro (pop. 4.1 million) is now at 186 so far.


----------



## MDguy

The Crime rate in Baltimore is Terrible hno: I guess its not as bad as it used to be, but its still is disturbing. Theres 637,556 people in Baltimore 
from the Baltimore sun


----------



## miamipaintball

techniques1200s said:


> 56 now for SF, after a man was shot to death after an argument.
> 
> The San Francisco-Oakland metro (pop. 4.1 million) is now at 186 so far.


thats low ( the metro) miami only has about 2.5 million pop, and we are around 155-170


----------



## isaidso

^^

It's all relative. I thought the San Francisco numbers were high. As of July 10th, there have been 28 homicides in Toronto. Toronto has a population of 5.9 million.


----------



## karim aboussir

marrakech is 11 homicides now , body of a 30 year old man found suspcious death


----------



## BigDan35

isaidso said:


> ^^
> 
> It's all relative. I thought the San Francisco numbers were high. As of July 10th, there have been 28 homicides in Toronto. Toronto has a population of 5.9 million.


lol well I think basically ANY city or metro in the US will be "considered" high to someone who lives in Canada.


----------



## bob rulz

There was a murder of a little girl in a drive-by gang shooting about a week ago (on the 6th).

There was also a self-defense killing in front of a restaurant during an argument.



> *Girl, 7, killed in drive-by shooting*
> 
> By Aaron Falk
> _Deseret News_
> 
> They sounded like fireworks.
> 
> A few pops followed by children screaming — this close to the Fourth of July — some neighbors didn't walk away from their grills until they heard the sirens.
> 
> On the corner of Fremont Avenue (1100 South) and 800 West, a 7-year-old girl lay dead Sunday evening. She had been caught in a drive-by shooting at 6:30 p.m. and hit in the chest as she played on the sidewalk in front of her house, said Salt Lake Police Lt. Isaac Atencio.
> 
> Police were searching Sunday for four men who were last seen driving a black sport utility vehicle with brown stripes northbound on 800 West, away from the corner where the little girl died.
> 
> Atencio said police know at least one of the men's names. They are known gang members with whom police are "familiar," he said, though he would not release any names or provide details about their criminal histories.
> 
> The men had been at the girl's home earlier, and police were called after threats were made against someone living inside the house, Atencio said. Investigators do not believe the girl was the intended target in the shooting, but Atencio would not give further details about the threats made Sunday.
> 
> Neighbors who had been enjoying backyard parties lined the streets, watching officers work the latest crime scene in their Glendale community.
> 
> In late April, three men were hit in a drive-by shooting near 1300 W. California Ave. And in March, Wally Knapton, who managed a Family Dollar at 1145 S. Glendale Drive, was killed by robbers.
> 
> "I try not to hear the things that happen," neighbor Cathy Shaffer said. "But I've heard the shootings in the middle of the night. It's getting so close."
> 
> As investigators worked into the night, the screams of friends and family continued outside. Neighbors had mistaken the commotion for fireworks earlier, but now there would be no doubt what had happened.


Double murder in Ogden on Sunday. Ogden has become more violent again this year after being relatively quiet last year. It used to be one of the most violent cities in Utah and seems to have gotten worse this year again. Since I last posted there's also been another murder in Ogden, bringing it somewhere near 5 or 6 for the year (I think there were only 2 all of last year there).



> *2 women are slain in Ogden*
> 
> *Man turns himself in, reportedly confesses*
> 
> By Arthur Raymond
> _Deseret News_
> 
> Published: July 14, 2008
> 
> OGDEN — A man killed two transient women early Sunday morning and then walked into the police station and turned himself in, investigators say.
> 
> Jacob Daniel Ethridge, 31, of Roy, was interviewed by police and booked into the Weber County Jail for investigation of two counts of first-degree homicide Sunday afternoon.
> 
> A tenant at 2461 Adams Ave. found the body of a woman outside his back door as he was leaving his apartment around 6:30 a.m. Detectives were investigating the death when Ethridge walked into the police station, said Ogden Police Lt. Mike Ashment.
> 
> Ethridge led police to the body of another woman in a vacant apartment at 2579 Adams Ave., about a block away from the first slaying.
> 
> Police say Ethridge shot the first victim in the head. Investigators were still processing the scene of the second slaying and had not released a cause of death Sunday.
> 
> Ogden Police Lt. Scott Conley said officers are still trying to identify the women. The first victim was about 40 years old and the second was in her 20s, police said. Both "appear to have led a transient lifestyle."
> 
> There was no indication that the two victims knew each other. Police said Ethridge came in contact with the women through a "chance meeting" early Sunday morning.
> 
> "He came across them through his travels," Conley said.
> 
> Lilia Anguiano, a resident of the Peery Apartments, where the first body was found, said she was awakened by loud voices sometime between 2:30 and 3 a.m.
> 
> "I heard some people arguing outside the building ... then heard a really loud sound," Anguiano said. "It didn't really sound like a gunshot ... it was sort of muffled."
> 
> A lot of people in the building knew the victim, Anguiano said. The woman was not a tenant but frequently visited another person who lived there.
> 
> A woman who is a former resident of the Peery Apartments who was checking on a friend there late Sunday morning said that she moved out of the building in April after a man entered her apartment and raped her at gunpoint.
> 
> Police never made an arrest in the case, and the woman said she wondered if the man who raped her was also responsible for the slayings. The Deseret News does not name victims of rape.
> 
> The rape is a "point of interest" in the investigation, Conley said, "but right now, we're trying to develop all the leads on the homicide. We'll look at that at a later time."
> 
> In recent years, the building had become unsafe, overrun with addicts and prostitutes, the woman said.
> 
> "This building just became a bad place to be," the woman said.


Also a case of a mother murdering her child in Tooele since last time I posted. hno: Far too many domestic homicides this year, especially of children and infants.

However, Salt Lake City is slowly falling behind last year's totals, although the state as a whole is higher than last year.

*Salt Lake City:* 7 (last year: 10)
*Salt Lake County:* 15 (last year: 17)
*Utah:* 27 (last year: 24)

Still keeping pace with last year's totals, unfortunately.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of June 30th:

*198 murders*...4% increase over last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of June 24th:

*402 murders*


----------



## Grey Towers

Up to 30 in Toronto after a man was stabbed to death in his apartment (supposedly) by home invaders. Last year there were 40 by this date.


----------



## karim aboussir

for some reason orlando / orange county has so many domestic homicides , we have had 67 homicides and 19 of them were domestics that is pretty high


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 102 after a man was killed in his FEMA trailer in Gentilly. the city had the same number homicides at this time last year. Gentilly is an unusual place for this to happen...as there have been only 4 murders in the entire 3rd Police District this year...including the one today. Only the 8th District which includes the CBD and French Quarter are safer with no murders this year. 

Here is a map of the districts...









Here is the latest victim...



> *Former local rapper gunned down as he slept inside trailer*
> by Ramon Antonio Vargas, The Times-Picayune
> Tuesday July 15, 2008, 9:18 AM
> 
> Unknown gunmen toting an AK-47 opened fire on the exterior of a FEMA trailer in Gentilly this morning, murdering a former local rapper who was sleeping inside, according to the New Orleans Police Department.
> 
> Terence Vine, a rapper known to friends and fans as "Sporty T," was in bed when the gunmen sprayed his trailer with bullets, several of which struck his body, according to police. John Gagliano, chief investigator for the New Orleans coroner's office, said Vine was 39, but family members and Garry Flot, a police spokesman, said they believed Vine was 41.
> 
> At 4:22 a.m. Tuesday, NOPD received a "shots fired" call from 5150 Painters St., Flot said. When police officers and other emergency workers arrived, they found the exterior of Vine's trailer riddled with at least 28 bullet holes.
> 
> Inside, they found Vine wounded. Paramedics pronounced him dead at the scene, said Jeb Tate, a New Orleans EMS spokesman.
> 
> At least three rounds exited the other side of the trailer. One round lodged in the driver's seat of a black Nissan Pathfinder, parked in the driveway, that belonged to Vine's sister Michele Vine. Another blew out her rear driver's side tire, and another shattered the rear driver's side window.
> 
> Det. Michael S. McCleery is heading the investigation. Police had no motive, suspects or witnesses, according to Flot.
> 
> In the hours after the shooting, several family members filed in and out of a peach-colored home behind Vine's trailer, consoling each other and preparing the home to receive friends and family throughout the day.
> 
> Sheila Vine, another sister of Terence Vine, said her brother was a Gentilly-bred rapper with more than a dozen CDs credited to his name before he had put aside rap music, becoming a hard-working father devoted to a 10-year-old son's love for sports.
> 
> Vine joined a rap trio known as the "Ninja Crew" when he was 14, recording three albums. He then signed as a solo artist with Big Boy Records and recorded more than a dozen albums with them, the sister said. Eight years ago, he left the label and started his own Sporty Records, where he recorded the last of his work.
> 
> Terence Vine was the second member of the Ninja Crew to be murdered, Sheila Vine said. The only surviving member, a tall, heavyset man identifying himself as "Gregory D," pulled up to the home this morning and embraced Sheila Vine as he said, "I'm sorry," through quiet sobs. He led her away from the trailer and later declined comment.
> 
> "That was his best friend," Sheila Vine said.
> 
> Terence Vine left behind two 10-year-old sons and a 15-year-old stepdaughter. He had been working as a self-employed dry wall contractor, relatives said.
> 
> The former rapper had not seen one son since the son's mother moved after Hurricane Katrina, but he spent all the free time he could with the second one, who lived in Houston with his mother, Sheila Vine said. That son had spent Father's Day weekend with his father. The son is attending a summer camp in Houston and was preparing to stay with his father for the rest of the summer after camp broke, Sheila Vine said.
> 
> Many saw Terence Vine and his son together at soccer, boxing, football and basketball practices, especially when the boy played for Milne Boys Home teams before Hurricane Katrina hit, Sheila Vine said.
> 
> "My brother wasn't beefing with anybody," Sheila Vine said. "He didn't go out much. He just worked. He kept to himself. He loved his kids."


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 123 for the year after a woman stabbed her boyfriend to death. 



> *Algiers stabbing takes man's life*
> Thursday, August 14, 2008
> Staff reports
> 
> A 38-year-old man was fatally stabbed Wednesday evening in a domestic incident in Algiers, police said.
> 
> The man's name wasn't immediately released. He died after being taken to University Hospital.
> 
> Police were questioning a female acquaintance but had filed no charges hours after the incident, police spokeswoman Officer Shereese Harper said.
> 
> Fourth District officers responded to a report of a stabbing shortly before 6 p.m. and found a man lying on the sidewalk in the 1000 block of Newton Street, Harper said.
> 
> The man died at University Hospital, police said.
> 
> The man and his acquaintance were involved in an argument that began in a nearby home, police said. Police didn't say whether the woman stabbed the man inside the home or near where he fell. Police provided no other details.


----------



## FREKI

Copenhagen City is up another one after a 20yo immigrant was gunned down outside a pizzaria in the district of Brønshøj and later died in hospital..

It's speculated that it's ralated to two immigrant gangs fighting over the drug market in a nearby area.. 


This brings us to the following:

Copenhagen Municipal: 6 ( pop 503.000 ) 

Copenhagen City: 9 ( pop 1.150.000 ) 

Copenhagen Metro: 12 ( pop 1.900.000 )

Map by TV2.dk


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

I don´t know. Would you recommend me a page where I can find data?


----------



## FREKI

^newsstations, police sites, public statistic banks..


----------



## techniques1200s

bayviews said:


> The Bay Area is pretty much typical when it comes to homicides, most of all its blacks killing other blacks. That's why Oakland, with region's largest African American population, almost always has the most homicides, despite having just half the population of San Francisco. Within SF, the homicides spike up in the eastern districts, mostly in the southeast, the city's highest concentration of African Americans. Richmond, where nearly half the population is black, usually has about as many homicides as San Jose, with a small proportion of blacks, despite being one-tenth the size. East Palo Alto used to have the Bay Area's highest homiciude rate, sometimes 20 or more annually. But as the population transitioned from mostly African American to mostly Mexican, its gone down to just 1.
> 
> It's very sad, but true.


Unfortunately that is true...Although in San francisco's case while Blacks do make up a majority of SF's homicides, there still is a large number of latinos killed each year, and a few whites and asian's as well. For 2007 blacks made just over half of all victims. The races of those killed in SF in 2007 were:

totals:
black: 55 
latino: 25 
white: 12 
asian/pacific islander: 9 
other: 1 

rates:
black: 110/100,000
latino: 23/100,000
white: 3.4/100,000
asian: 3.6/100,000

The murder rate for the black population is pretty high in general everywhere in the US, but SF seems to take it up a level... It has to be one of the highest murder rates for blacks in the country. 55 murders and a total population of 45,000 is pretty high...but then again something like 2/3 of SF's black population lives in poverty (don't quote me on that, but it is a large percentage). It's due to the fact that the middle class has been largely pushed out, so the remaining black population in SF seems to mostly live in or around housing projects, in poor and violent neighborhoods.


oh yeah, SF is now at 70.

Oakland is at 79

Richmond is at 20

San Jose is at 20


----------



## TexasBoi

dennis911 said:


> I found something that sums up the situation in Detroit right now.


That basically is what's going on in every major American city with a large black population. Very sad. Houston, DC, Chicago, Baltimore (all cities with a large black population) are having this very problem. We sometimes are our own enemy.


----------



## Obscene

. alot of sources report different stats, but this is the murders/homicides that has been talked about in the media atleast.

Stockholm @ August 16
*Total: 15*










Göteborg (Gothenburg) @ August 16
*Total: 8*









Malmö @ August 16
*Total: 5*


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 126 murders for the year after 3 people were killed this afternoon. Two men were killed Uptown and another man was killed in the Treme' neighborhood. 



> *Three killed in two afternoon shootings in New Orleans*
> by David Hammer, The Times-Picayune
> Saturday August 16, 2008, 2:25 PM
> 
> Three men were shot to death in the span of two hours this afternoon in two separate incidents in New Orleans.
> 
> First, two New Orleans men were shot to death in a vehicle Uptown. Travain Jones, 20, died on the scene, and Bryant Langston, 17, died shortly after at University Hospital, according to Orleans Parish Coroner John Gagliano. Langston was three weeks shy of his 18th birthday.
> 
> About an hour and a half later, a 33-year-old man was shot in Treme and left to die on the gravel along the edge of North Roman Street. Gagliano declined to release the victim's name until he received confirmation from his family.
> 
> The New Orleans Police Department said they responded to reports of gunshots around 1 p.m. today and found Jones and Langston, each shot multiple times in the head and body, sitting in a vehicle on Bordeaux Street near Laurel Street.
> 
> Witnesses told detectives that two armed men wearing dark clothing and dreadlocks fled the scene on foot toward Annunciation Street.
> 
> Detective Winston Harbin is in charge of the Uptown investigation. He can be reached at 658-5300.
> 
> At 2:30 p.m., New Orleans police were also working another murder scene on North Roman Street, between Ursulines Avenue and Gov. Nichols Street. They had no suspects or motive an hour and a half later. Family and neighbors were generally unwilling to speak with reporters about the incident or the victim.
> 
> As relatives of the victim hugged each other and tried to get a look at the victim across police tape and an orange screen, neighbors talked about the senselessness of the shooting.
> 
> "That dude didn't do nothing to nobody. He just drank his Red Bull," said one man who didn't want to be identified, receiving nods of approval from others who also declined to speak further about the victim or what happened.
> 
> Detective Jimmie Turner is in charge of the Treme investigation. He can be reached at 658-5300.
> 
> The police department is asking anyone with information about either incident to contact Crimestoppers at 822-1111 or toll free at 1 (877) 903-7867. Callers do not have to give their names or testify and can earn up to $2,500 for tips that lead to an indictment.


----------



## Kwame

TexasBoi said:


> That basically is what's going on in every major American city with a large black population. Very sad. Houston, DC, Chicago, Baltimore (all cities with a large black population) are having this very problem. We sometimes are our own enemy.


hopefully one day we can end this endless cycle of violence in our communities...


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-8,331,469
August 10
2007-296--3.57 per 100k
2008-305--3.66 per 100k

Brooklyn-2,542,427 
2007-133--5.26 per 100k
2008-113--4.44 per 100k

Queens-2,276,755 
2007-45--1.98 per 100k
2008-57--2.50 per 100k

Manhattan-1,639,077 
2007-39--2.38 per 100k
2008-41--2.50 per 100k

Bronx-1,381,641
2007-72--5.23 per 100k
2008-79--5.72 per 100k

Staten Island-491,569
2007-7---1.43 per 100k
2008-15--3.05 per 100k

Staten Island has a higher rate than Manhattan and Queens, this is probably a first.


----------



## bayviews

techniques1200s said:


> The murder rate for the black population is pretty high in general everywhere in the US, but SF seems to take it up a level... It has to be one of the highest murder rates for blacks in the country. 55 murders and a total population of 45,000 is pretty high...but then again something like 2/3 of SF's black population lives in poverty (don't quote me on that, but it is a large percentage). It's due to the fact that the middle class has been largely pushed out, so the remaining black population in SF seems to mostly live in or around housing projects, in poor and violent neighborhoods.


That's right on target about the flight of SF's black middle-class, leaving behind mostly those at the bottom. Add to the project population, the tenderloin "hotel" population, homeless, ex-cons, etc, & its a recipe for a very high homicide level. 

All part of the oft-overlooked flip side of hyper-gentrification.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-8,331,469
August 10
2007-308--3.71 per 100k
2008-323--3.88 per 100k

Brooklyn-2,542,427 
2007-138--5.45 per 100k
2008-119--4.68 per 100k

Queens-2,276,755 
2007-47--2.07 per 100k
2008-60--2.64 per 100k

Manhattan-1,639,077 
2007-40--2.45 per 100k
2008-43--2.62 per 100k

Bronx-1,381,641
2007-75--5.44 per 100k
2008-86--6.22 per 100k

Staten Island-491,569
2007-8---1.64 per 100k
2008-15--3.05 per 100k


----------



## bayviews

Mikejesmike said:


> Manhattan-1,639,077
> 2007-40--2.45 per 100k
> 2008-43--2.62 per 100k


That's really fantastic that the murder rate for Manhatten is so low! 

Taking in Harlem, Washington Heights, the Lower East Side, Chinatown, & many other very densely populated districts & still significantly less the average annual murder rate in either of the 2 largest, "emptying-out", upstate cities, Buffalo & Rochester.

Once again, these results to support urbanist Jane Jacob's theory that urban density lowers violent crime.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

What's up there in Staten Island???? 

Staten Island-491,569
2007-8---1.64 per 100k
2008-15--3.05 per 100k 
That is a considerable growth - it almost doubled!!!


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of August 16th:

*232 murders*...6% decrease from last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of August 3rd:

*449 murders*


----------



## TohrAlkimista

Mikejesmike said:


> New York City-8,331,469
> August 10
> 2007-308--3.71 per 100k
> 2008-323--3.88 per 100k
> 
> *Brooklyn-2,542,427
> 2007-138--5.45 per 100k
> 2008-119--4.68 per 100k*
> 
> Queens-2,276,755
> 2007-47--2.07 per 100k
> 2008-60--2.64 per 100k
> 
> Manhattan-1,639,077
> 2007-40--2.45 per 100k
> 2008-43--2.62 per 100k
> 
> Bronx-1,381,641
> 2007-75--5.44 per 100k
> 2008-86--6.22 per 100k
> 
> Staten Island-491,569
> 2007-8---1.64 per 100k
> 2008-15--3.05 per 100k


I'm confused about Brooklyn.

Though the rate is is decreasing...it's considerable high!

I always thought it was a quite safe place.


----------



## bayviews

Mikejesmike said:


> Bronx-1,381,641
> 2007-75--5.44 per 100k
> 2008-86--6.22 per 100k


Not to overlook the Bronx, it's doing very well too! By comparison, Buffalo, the largest upstate city with just 275,000 people had 55 murders last year. That's more than two-thirds the homicides of the Bronx, despite having just 20% of the Bronx's population! 

The Bronx & NYC, & their residents, seem to be doing a lot of the right things!


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 128 murders after 2 men were killed in the last 2 days. One murder was at the exact same intersection as a murder this past Saturday. I'm also posting the first half of the year crime stats for the city. I got these from the NOPD website. Overall...crime is about the same from last year, but it is down on a per capita basis. 

Here are the latest victims...



> *Man killed midday in the 6th Ward*
> by Brendan McCarthy, The Times-Picayune
> Wednesday August 20, 2008, 5:14 PM
> 
> A 19-year-old New Orleans man was fatally shot around noon today at the intersection of Gov. Nicholls and North Roman streets in the Sixth Ward.
> 
> The victim, whose name has not been released, was transported to a local hospital in critical condition, said New Orleans Police Officer Garry Flot. He died shortly later.
> 
> Neighborhood residents watched paramedics put the victim in the back of an ambulance. Meanwhile detectives scoured the intersection for bullet casings. The shooting took place in a residential area, a couple blocks from Joseph Clark High School.
> 
> Homicide detectives were on the same block just last weekend investigating the shooting death of a 33-year-old local man. Tyrone Nions was shot at about 2:30 p.m. Saturday. The investigation into that murder is ongoing.
> 
> Few details of today's shooting were immediately available. It remains unclear if the cases are linked.





> *Man murdered in Iberville housing development*
> by Ramon Antonio Vargas, The Times-Picayune
> Wednesday August 20, 2008, 7:05 AM
> 
> Gunfire in the Iberville housing development took the life of a 39-year-old New Orleans man lured out of his home late Tuesday night, according to the New Orleans Police Department.
> 
> James A. Jones Jr. died on the ground of a courtyard in the 300 block of North Robertston Street from an apparent gunshot wound to the body, said John Gagliano, the coroner's chief investigator.
> 
> According to a preliminary incident log from the NOPD, Jones stepped out from his home into one of the housing development's courtyards when he heard someone whistle for him.
> 
> A shot then rang out, and family members in the home rushed outside to find their relative felled by a single bullet wound to the body.
> 
> Police responded to the emergency at about 11:40 p.m. and found Jones still on the ground, said Garry Flot, an NOPD spokesman. New Orleans EMS paramedics later arrived and pronounced him dead.
> 
> Homicide detective Kevin Burns is in charge of solving the murder, which had no immediate suspect or motive, Flot said.
> 
> Jones is the fourth murder victim in New Orleans since Saturday, a violent day in which three people were killed in separate shooting incidents that broke out within two hours of each other in Uptown and Treme.


January thru June 2008 Compared with January thru June 2007

Jan - Jun 2007 
Jan - Jun 2008
% Change

Murder*
96
94
-2.08% 

Rape**
55
40
-27.27% 

Arm. Robbery
417
484
16.07%

Sim. Robbery
111
104
-6.31% 

Assault
955
884
-7.43% 

Person Crime Total
1634
1606
-1.71% 

Burglary
2564
2359
-8.00% 

Theft
3637
3603
-0.93% 

Auto Theft
1465
1679
14.61%

Property Crime Total
7666
7641
-0.33% 

Total Index Crimes
9300
9247
-0.57%

January thru June 2008 Compared with January thru June 2007
Per Capita Citywide Totals

Jan - Jun 07 
Jan - Jun 08
% Change

Murder*
33.8
29.0
-14.37% 

Rape**
19.4
12.3
-36.40% 

Arm. Robbery
147.0
149.2
1.50%

Sim. Robbery
39.1
32.1
-18.06% 

Assault
336.7
272.5
-19.05% 

Person Crime Total
576.0
495.1
-14.05% 

Burglary
903.9
727.3
-19.54% 

Theft
1282.2
1110.8
-13.36% 

Auto Theft
516.5
517.6
0.23%

Property Crime Total
2702.5
2355.7
-12.83% 

Total Index Crimes
3279
2851
-13.04%

* Murder Totals provided by Homicide Unit

** Rape Totals do not include male victim nor oral sexual battery cases

1- Based on average pop of 283,661 for the 1st 6 months of 2007. Based on population indicators published by: 
The Greater New Orleans Community Data Center, their website is located at : www.gnocdc.org

2- Based on average pop of 324,357 for the 1st 6 months of 2008. Based on population indicators published by: 
The Greater New Orleans Community Data Center, their website is located at : www.gnocdc.org


----------



## FREKI

New Orleans seems to have a lot of problems!

Maybe they should ban guns and have a curfew until it calms down again - such stats would be shocking even in Iraq!


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of August 16th:

*232 murders*...6% decrease from last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of August 3rd:

*452 murders*


----------



## Mikejesmike

TohrAlkimista said:


> I'm confused about Brooklyn.
> 
> Though the rate is is decreasing...it's considerable high!
> 
> I always thought it was a quite safe place.


It's higher than the city average but it's still much better than it was in 1990 when it averaged 2 murders a day and with a smaller population.Now it's averaging 1 murder every 1.8 days. At the rate it was going in 1990 there would be 480 killed by now instead of 119. However don't let the numbers fool you, Brooklyn is a lot safer than the stats show. The low crime areas of Brooklyn are exceedingly safe with murder rates well below the city average and this isn't a few neighborhoods, it's the area called Brooklyn South by the NYPD which covers 13 precincts of Brooklyn's 23. In 70 sq miles you can find a place to live without constantly worrying about crime and be well within and far from a dangerous neighborhood, which are considerably better than they use to be,so you can't really call them all that dangerous either.


----------



## Mikejesmike

Skyline_FFM said:


> What's up there in Staten Island????
> 
> Staten Island-491,569
> 2007-8---1.64 per 100k
> 2008-15--3.05 per 100k
> That is a considerable growth - it almost doubled!!!


Crime overall is up in Staten Island but the jump in murder could simply be from someone snapping and killing their family. Not like there's an increase in roving gangs killing strangers, but with a rate so low it doesn't take much to double it.


----------



## Mikejesmike

bayviews said:


> That's really fantastic that the murder rate for Manhatten is so low!
> 
> Taking in Harlem, Washington Heights, the Lower East Side, Chinatown, & many other very densely populated districts & still significantly less the average annual murder rate in either of the 2 largest, "emptying-out", upstate cities, Buffalo & Rochester.
> 
> Once again, these results to support urbanist Jane Jacob's theory that urban density lowers violent crime.


It's amusing because Manhattan use to be the most dangerous area of the city even up to the early 60's.

Here are some stats on Harlem-

1990---243 murders
2007----40 murders

Year to date
2007---23
2008---24


----------



## Mikejesmike

bayviews said:


> Not to overlook the Bronx, it's doing very well too! By comparison, Buffalo, the largest upstate city with just 275,000 people had 55 murders last year. That's more than two-thirds the homicides of the Bronx, despite having just 20% of the Bronx's population!
> 
> The Bronx & NYC, & their residents, seem to be doing a lot of the right things!


Yeah even with the uptick in murders I doubt the people of NYC can even detect a difference in murder rates from last year. There are 516 fewer crimes in the Bronx compared to the same time last year. 2,426 fewer crimes in the whole city. Bronx is still doing good. Considering the number of murders it averaged a day in 1990 there would be 410 killed by now instead of what is had now.


----------



## Obscene

Mikejesmike said:


> It's amusing because Manhattan use to be the most dangerous area of the city even up to the early 60's.
> 
> Here are some stats on Harlem-
> 
> 1990---243 murders
> 2007----40 murders
> 
> Year to date
> 2007---23
> 2008---24


and whats the population of harlem?

250,000 or more like 500,000?


----------



## Mikejesmike

Obscene said:


> and whats the population of harlem?
> 
> 250,000 or more like 500,000?


In 1990-317,005
In 2000-336,576

So a murder rate of
1990-76.7 per 100,000
2007-11.9 per 100,000

Of course the 2007 numbers are lower than what I've typed, since it's obvious the population is higher there since 2000. I just don't know how much higher.


----------



## Mikejesmike

bayviews said:


> That's really fantastic that the murder rate for Manhatten is so low!
> 
> Taking in Harlem, Washington Heights, the Lower East Side, Chinatown, & many other very densely populated districts & still significantly less the average annual murder rate in either of the 2 largest, "emptying-out", upstate cities, Buffalo & Rochester.
> 
> Once again, these results to support urbanist Jane Jacob's theory that urban density lowers violent crime.


Stats for Lower Eastside/Chinatown

Population
1990--161,617
2000--164,407

Murders
1990--60
2007---4

Murder rate
1990--37.1 per 100,000
2007---2.4 per 100,000

Year to date
2007-4
2008-3

The number for 2007 is obviously lower since like Harlem it uses 2000 population stats.


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

SlidellWeather said:


> New Orleans is up to 128 murders after 2 men were killed in the last 2 days. One murder was at the exact same intersection as a murder this past Saturday. I'm also posting the first half of the year crime stats for the city. I got these from the NOPD website. Overall...crime is about the same from last year, but it is down on a per capita basis.


it's frieghtening that everytime i log into this thread, there's a new orleans murder. sheez, and i thought the balt./d.c. area was bad. you guys have it *MUCH* worse.....


----------



## bayviews

Mikejesmike said:


> Yeah even with the uptick in murders I doubt the people of NYC can even detect a difference in murder rates from last year. There are 516 fewer crimes in the Bronx compared to the same time last year. 2,426 fewer crimes in the whole city. Bronx is still doing good. Considering the number of murders it averaged a day in 1990 there would be 410 killed by now instead of what is had now.


The huge decline of homicides in the Bronx is remarkable. Particularly given that 3 decades ago big chunks of the Bronx were going up in flames & 15 years ago the Bronx was reeling from drug gang warfare over the crack trade. Equally notable is that the decline in murder rates in the Bronx can't be attributed to any large-scale gentrification. It's not that the 90% plus black & Latino residents of the Bronx have been replaced by white yuppies & families moving back from the suburbs! Compared to the gentrification of most of Manhatten & significant chunks of Brooklyn, "SoBro" is still more hype than reality. 

I'm not sure exactly what's involved. But I'd bet that along with more effective policing, two significant factors are at work: 

On one hand, many of the existing African American & Puerto Rican residents who were part of the underclass & welfare population, adding to the crime rates & too often killing each other, have moved up (or at least their children have) into decent jobs, becoming part of the solid working-class. At the same time, the big influx of family-oriented immigrants from Latin America, the Caribbean, & Africa has refilled many of the once abandoned, crime-infested, parts of the Bronx, filling low wage jobs & reviving the small business sector. 

Compared to the persistence of high homicide rates in many rustbelt cities, experiencing the mix of inclusion & immigration, repopulation & revitalization, that's evident in the Bronx, that's seems a big key in cutting homicides & violent crime.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of August 16th:

*232 murders*...6% decrease from last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of August 10th:

*471 murders*


----------



## ssiguy2

Vancouver BC city approx 600,000...........12 as Aug 1st. 
London Ontario approx 356,000................1 as of Aug 20


----------



## ssiguy2

Calgary Alberta........city 1,042,000 ..........8 as of Aug 16


----------



## ssiguy2

Winnipeg Manitoba..............as of Aug 13 ..20 
An increase of 25% from same time last year but overall crime including sexual assault, auto crime, roberry, theft, other violent crime is down 31% from same time last year.


----------



## Eddard Stark

Obscene said:


> i read that the neighborhood Scampia in Napoli had 50 murders alone in the last year.. is that true?


There was a Camorra (the naples brand of Mafia) war in 2006, if I'm not wrong...about 100 people died (1/6 of all the italian murders!). But this is not uncommon: the region of Naples (Campania) is one of the worst zone for organized crime in Europe. Specifically, that was a war for the control of Scampia...a huge, poor and neglected suburb of Naples, the biggest market for drugs in Italy and maybe in Europe. The war put against the "Di lauro" clan and the "scissionisti" which wanted to challenge the Di Lauro dominion.

If you are interested whatch or read "Gomorra", a terrible book/movie showing the abyss of naples mafia. Just remember: the rest of Italy is not like that...


----------



## Sean in New Orleans

rockin'.baltimorean said:


> it's frieghtening that everytime i log into this thread, there's a new orleans murder. sheez, and i thought the balt./d.c. area was bad. you guys have it *MUCH* worse.....


It's all drug related. I think we've had something like 4 or 5 murders this year that were not drug related and were between non-acquaintances. You're basically fine in New Orleans unless you have an issue with crack cocaine. I don't do crack, so I walk around relatively unconcerned.


----------



## Somnifor

Currently we are at 25 for Minneapolis, 10 in St Paul and 15 in the suburbs.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-8,331,469
August 24
2007-315--3.80 per 100k
2008-330--3.96 per 100k

Brooklyn-2,542,427 
2007-141--5.57 per 100k
2008-124--4.88 per 100k

Queens-2,276,755 
2007-47--2.07 per 100k
2008-62--2.72 per 100k

Manhattan-1,639,077 
2007-42--2.57 per 100k
2008-43--2.62 per 100k

Bronx-1,381,641
2007-77--5.59 per 100k
2008-86--6.22 per 100k

Staten Island-491,569
2007-8---1.63 per 100k
2008-15--3.05 per 100k


----------



## HOI

Can't find any murder stats on Leeds, they only list robberies and other crap.


----------



## karim aboussir

orlando orange county 77 so far 
20 of them were domestics 11 were robberies 10 were drugs 3 were sexual / rape 
rest were stupid arguments or no motive yet


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of August 16th:

*232 murders*...6% decrease from last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of August 16th:

*485 murders*


----------



## cphdude

^^Holy smokes, thats a lot...


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco is at 87, after 3 murders this weekend.


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 143 after 2 people were killed this weekend. One victim was a Junior at McMain Secondary School. A very sad state of affairs. 

Here is her story...



> *Family grieves for promising student killed in shooting*
> by Darran Simon and Ramon Antonio Vargas, The Times-Picayune
> Monday September 22, 2008, 9:47 PM
> 
> Darielle Rainey McMain Secondary School Student was killed by gunshot.
> At just 18, Darielle Rainey had grown accustomed to funerals.
> 
> In 2004, her father was fatally shot as he sat in a car. A grandfather, celebrated Creole chef Austin Leslie, died of a heart attack in 2005. Another grandfather succumbed to a heart attack that year, collapsing in a church. A grandmother died of a cerebral hemorrhage in 2007.
> 
> "The family went through a lot, and even though we had so many unfortunate instances, none of that changed her, " said Rainey's aunt, Tonya Durden, 35. "She still smiled. She didn't let life -- things we can't control -- distract her. I never knew fear in her."
> 
> Now the family will have to cope with the violent death of Rainey, one of their youngest and brightest, the teenager who had remained so strong in the face of such great loss. Rainey, an outgoing Eleanor McMain Secondary School junior, was fatally shot Sunday as she sat in a blue Volkswagen, circumstances hauntingly familiar to her father's death.
> 
> "This can't be happening to this family again, " said Durden, a college student who got the news of her niece's death while watching the Emmy Awards Sunday night and doing homework.
> 
> At the time of the shooting, the teenager had been talking through the car window with a boy described by his mother as her boyfriend.
> 
> The 19-year-old -- identified by his mother as Walter L. Cohen High student Brandon Tucker -- was wounded.
> 
> Shawna Tucker said the car had been parked in front of her house on Amelia Street. Her son has been released from the hospital, she said.
> 
> "He keeps crying, saying, 'Why, why, did they take her from me?' " his mother said.
> 
> Tucker told his mother that he had just told Darielle that he loved her, and that she said she loved him too, said Shawna Tucker.
> 
> Grief at McMain
> 
> Monday, staff and students mourned Rainey at McMain in Uptown, where one teacher intends to leave her chair unoccupied, and at the family's Gentilly home, where a woman fainted on the sidewalk Monday.
> 
> Rainey's death stands out in a city where most young victims are male, and most motives familiar. Family members couldn't fathom any motive for her killing. Rainey is the city's 143rd homicide this year, the 15th female murder victim and the second-youngest female victim to die this year.
> 
> New Orleans police believe Rainey was shot about 8:40 p.m. when gunfire erupted Sunday from a red Dodge pickup truck occupied by several people, said officer Garry Flot. Police haven't arrested anyone in the shooting.
> 
> Nor have they arrested anyone in the four-year-old shooting of her father, Darrick Durden, 34, also fatally shot while sitting in a car.
> 
> A few hours before her death, Rainey danced behind the Goodfellas' second annual second-line parade in Central City, family members said. She tried not to miss a second-line, her family said.
> 
> She dreamed big
> 
> Rainey dreamed big. She was "a New Orleans girl, " as her uncle Felix Rainey described her. But Darielle Rainey wanted to expand beyond the Crescent City to Los Angeles, her relatives said.
> 
> She planned to move there one day.
> 
> She wanted to work as a model, a nurse or both, her family said. Rainey enlivened McMain's standard blue and gold uniforms with a few bracelets one day and fashionable boots the next, said Rushelle Edwards, a McMain junior.
> 
> "She was cool, outgoing and fun, " Rushelle, 16, said. "And she was very pretty, very stylish."
> 
> Rainey couldn't wait to return to New Orleans after the family evacuated to Atlanta for Hurricane Gustav.
> 
> "We came back here to a disaster -- which is her death, " her uncle said.
> 
> As classes started at McMain Monday, word of Rainey's death spread. School officials moved quickly to tell the 718-student body about the shooting and make grief counselors available, school officials said.
> 
> In McMain's basement, where students usually congregate in the mornings, McMain Principal Bridgette B. Frick embraced a group of Rainey's close friends, who had attended John Dibert Elementary School in Mid-City together.
> 
> "It's really OK to cry, " Frick remembered telling them.
> 
> Rainey's closest friends consoled one another in the school library, Edwards said.
> 
> Rainey was determined to graduate, Frick said.
> 
> "She'll be sadly missed: her smile, her cheer, her glee, her vim, her vigor, " Frick said.
> 
> Sister mourns
> 
> Rainey's sister, Daizhan Rainey, 15, a McMain freshman, called Rainey "baby Tyra Banks, " referring to the supermodel host of "America's Next Top Model." Rainey liked the name-brand styles. She matched her heels, purses and outfits, and helped grow her sister's fashion collection.
> 
> "She would buy me shoes or outfits . . . whenever she could afford to, " Daizhan said.
> 
> The sisters shared accessories and a bond.
> 
> "She was my role model, " she said.
> 
> Rainey had just become an aunt, and family members said she planned to baby-sit and spoil her nephew.
> 
> Darrick Durden's family tried to keep his memory alive after his death and help solve the homicide. They held a candlelight vigil on his birthday, April 20, 2005. They kept in touch with investigators, notifying them of anything the family heard. The family wrote letters to government and police officials and others.
> 
> Tonya Durden said the family has faith in the New Orleans Police Department, but they will keep praying.
> 
> "We all have a strong faith, " she said. "Our faith is being tested once again."


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 145 for the year after murders in Mid-City and the Upper 9th Ward over the weekend. The Mid-City murder occurred in a very quiet neighborhood that usually doesn't see these times of crimes. 

Here are the latest victims...



> *Two shooting deaths reported in N.O.
> Man dies in Mid-City, woman in 9th Ward *
> Sunday, September 28, 2008
> From staff reports
> 
> Two separate fatal shootings late Friday night and Saturday morning in New Orleans pushed the city's 2008 murder total to at least 145.
> 
> Bruce William Graves, 55, was killed shortly before midnight in the 4900 block of Canal Street in Mid-City.
> 
> Officers responding to reports of gunfire found his body inside a house, said Shereese Harper, a Police Department spokeswoman. Paramedics pronounced him dead at the scene.
> 
> Graves had been shot in the head, said chief coroner's investigator John Gagliano, who released his identity Saturday.
> 
> Graves was from Texas but appeared to have lived in New Orleans for years, Gagliano said. The home where Graves was found belonged to him, he said.
> 
> Detective Mike McCleary is leading the investigation.
> 
> At about 8:30 a.m. Saturday, an unidentified woman was shot in the 3000 block of Laussat Place in the 9th Ward, police said.
> 
> Officers found the woman lying on a sidewalk, and paramedics later pronounced her dead at the scene.
> 
> Gagliano said Saturday evening that the victim's identity and age had not been established. She also had been shot in the head, he said.
> 
> Detective Rob Long is heading the investigation.
> 
> There are no suspects in either slaying.


32


----------



## techniques1200s

89 for SF, after a man got into a fight with some other men in the Mission. He died a week later in the hospital.

Here's a map (black markers are double homicides and a triple homicide, blue is a justified homicide):


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ What is the definition of a "justified" murder?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

^^ Justified homicide is maybe the one when people try to steal some of your property which you consider of more value than a human life (at least I fear many people think like that)... hno:


----------



## SE9

Figures for August have been released:

*London, total murders in 2008:*


*January:* 10
*February:* 10
*March:* 17
*April:* 11
*May:* 17
*June:* 12
*July:* 18
*August:* 12

*2008 total:* 107



As of now, there have been *27* teenagers violently killed in London this year... topping the total for the whole of 2007.

Map of London teenage murders since the start of 2007:


----------



## techniques1200s

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ What is the definition of a "justified" murder?


In that case it's a person killed by police after after trying to attack them with some knives. In the US, homicides that were in self defense are considered "justified", and aren't included in the FBI's final count.


----------



## techniques1200s

91 for SF, after a shooting yesterday afternoon, and a stabbing early this morning.

Murders by month:

January - 9
February - 9
March - 13
April - 9
May - 9
June - 8
July - 8
August - 8
September - 17
October - 1


----------



## Cymen

In 2007 a total of 28 people have been killed in Amsterdam. Most of them are usually crime passionate or in the mob scene. Robberies are a problem, because they tend to become more violent.


----------



## karim aboussir

Cymen said:


> In 2007 a total of 28 people have been killed in Amsterdam. Most of them are usually crime passionate or in the mob scene. Robberies are a problem, because they tend to become more violent.


28 that is it ?? for a big city like that 
that is very good cities that same size in some parts of the world have like over 3000 murders or more


----------



## Xusein

SE9 said:


> Figures for August have been released:
> 
> *London, total murders in 2008:*
> 
> 
> *January:* 10
> *February:* 10
> *March:* 17
> *April:* 11
> *May:* 17
> *June:* 12
> *July:* 18
> *August:* 12
> 
> *2008 total:* 107
> 
> 
> 
> As of now, there have been *27* teenagers violently killed in London this year... topping the total for the whole of 2007.
> 
> Map of London teenage murders since the start of 2007:


107 for such a large city is not bad at all. 

However, the fact that 27 of the victims are teenagers is a very disturbing development.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of September 27th:

*271 murders*...9% decrease from last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of September 7th:

*524 murders*

The site that I get my Los Angeles County numbers from is REALLY lagging recently. They used to update it every single week. Now the most recent update is damn near 1 month ago.


----------



## Shukie

Three murders in my city last year (Utrecht, ~300.000).


----------



## Cymen

karim aboussir said:


> 28 that is it ?? for a big city like that
> that is very good cities that same size in some parts of the world have like over 3000 murders or more


I don't think our numbers are much different from most European cities!


----------



## karim aboussir

cymen but casablanca about 3 million or so people similar size to amsterdam is olot more than 28 but not as bad as 3000 nothing near that


----------



## Turbosnail

Someone stole a loaf of bread from the shop in my village last week..


----------



## BigDan35

Turbosnail said:


> Someone stole a loaf of bread from the shop in my village last week..


hno: it's a shame what the world is coming to these days.


----------



## karim aboussir

someone got stabbed in casablanca poor man died all because of a color argument


----------



## City Man

Where do you get pure murder rates for Russia and it's cities? Some of the stats include murder attempts which is why I say "pure".

Is there a site out there that lists them? I've tried looking before but there's very little, and if there is much of it appears to be in Russian. Proper listings, tables, graphs etc. that kind of thing.


----------



## karim aboussir

City Man said:


> Where do you get pure murder rates for Russia and it's cities? Some of the stats include murder attempts which is why I say "pure".
> 
> Is there a site out there that lists them? I've tried looking before but there's very little, and if there is much of it appears to be in Russian. Proper listings, tables, graphs etc. that kind of thing.


a good friend of mine in russia told me that most murders are youth killing each other and profisional mafia hits the rest are domestic violence and robberies he said moscow has about 2 to 5 murders a day / night


----------



## WHO ME?

Moscow is going through a lot of changes in demographics. We are more optimistic about the future than maybe 15 years ago. These crime statistic maybe staggering to some people but for us here things are looking better and better.


----------



## Grey Towers

Toronto is at 59, I think. The year started off well, but the summer and fall have been slightly more active. We'll probably finish with about 70.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of October 11th:

*291 murders*...8% decrease from last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of October 4th:

*582 murders*


----------



## The Dweller

From 1995 to 2005, Amsterdam averaged 45,2 murders per year on a population of 730.000.

To be honest, I have no idea if that is much, but I think it's not that bad. In 2007 we had 26 murders.

EDIT: murder rates have been going down in Dutch cities and have decreased almost 50% over the past 10 years, I just read


----------



## Somnifor

A double homicide brings St Paul up to 12 for the year. Minneapolis is still at 30.


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco is now at 96, after a bunch of kids got into a fight in Hunters Point. A 14-year-old boy fired a gun, and a 16 year-old girl who wasn't involved was hit in the head and killed.


----------



## Beware

*Peoria IL (USA) at no. 5 *as of Saturday morning. A, southside, man stabbed his cousin during an argument over a lease. This murder figure is much lower than last years, double-digit, figures at this time.


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 155 for the year after a murder in Hollygrove Sunday night and a murder in Algiers Friday night. There were 163 murders at this time last year. 

Here are the latest victims...



> *Man killed in parking lot
> Infant, two others injured in shooting *
> Sunday, October 19, 2008
> By Brendan McCarthy
> 
> One man was killed and three others, including an infant, were injured in a shooting late Friday night in the parking lot of a busy Algiers apartment complex.
> 
> An unknown gunman or gunmen opened fire shortly before 11:30 p.m. in the parking lot of the Holly Parks apartments in the 3300 block of Preston Place.
> 
> A short time later, broken glass and shell casings littered the parking lot. A white sport utility vehicle sat empty, its windows shattered and quarter-sized holes in its side panels.
> 
> In a nearby courtyard, authorities found a 19-year-old man beneath a tree and pronounced him dead at the scene.
> 
> Ryan Jones, of Algiers, died of a single gunshot wound to the back, said John Gagliano, spokesman for the Orleans Parish coroner. Two men, both 20 years old, sustained bullet wounds and were transported to a local hospital, according to a New Orleans Police Department news release.
> 
> An 11-month-old boy was injured in the incident, although he was not struck by a bullet, police said.
> 
> The infant was transported to a local hospital as a precaution, a spokeswoman for New Orleans Emergency Medical Services said. Police declined to release details of the infant's injuries or say how he got hurt.
> 
> After shots rang out, dozens of neighbors flocked to the scene, many of them in pajamas and nightgowns.
> 
> Information about a motive or possible suspects was not available by Saturday evening.





> *Slain N.O. man is found in truck
> Hollygrove residents reported hearing shots *
> Tuesday, October 21, 2008
> By Ramon Antonio Vargas
> 
> A 29-year-old Uptown man was fatally shot as he sat in the driver's seat of a Chevrolet pickup truck parked outside a shotgun home in Hollygrove Sunday night, authorities said.
> 
> Kevin Maxwell, whose slaying pushed the city's murder toll in 2008 to at least 155, died Sunday a little before midnight, after he was shot several times, said John Gagliano, the coroner's chief investigator.
> 
> The New Orleans Police Department didn't respond to the shooting until Monday morning.
> 
> A little after 6:50 a.m., the NOPD responded to a 911 call concerning a man shot in the 2900 block of Cherry Street, said Officer Shereese Harper, a police spokesman. There, officers found Maxwell dead inside the maroon pickup, parked near the intersection of Cherry and Pritchard streets. John Frank, 72, who lives in the nearby 2800 block of Cherry Street, said he heard "five or six" gunshots outside his gray shotgun home about 11:30 p.m. Frank's neighbor from across the street, who declined to give his name, said he heard those same shots. He stepped out, walked by the truck a little before 7 a.m., and through a rolled-down window saw Maxwell slumped inside.
> 
> Officers arrived minutes later, Frank's neighbor said.
> 
> At about 8:25 a.m., a woman emerged from a car parked on Pritchard Street in a red Mickey Mouse T-shirt, screaming that her husband was in the truck. She hurried toward the crime scene tape, where officers stopped her from crossing.
> 
> "I have to see him!" she screamed. "You have to let me see him. What am I supposed to tell my kids about this?"
> 
> A man who said he knew Maxwell's brother said the 29-year-old victim, who court records show pleaded guilty to a count of armed robbery in 1995 and possession of crack in 1997, had three sons and one daughter.
> 
> New Orleans detectives also booked Maxwell in a first-degree murder case in 2000, but prosecutors dropped the charge the following next year.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-8,331,469
October 19
2007-384--4.63 per 100k
2008-416--4.99 per 100k

Brooklyn-2,542,427 
2007-171--6.76 per 100k
2008-162--6.37 per 100k

Queens-2,276,755 
2007-55--2.43 per 100k
2008-77--3.38 per 100k

Manhattan-1,639,077 
2007-52--3.18 per 100k
2008-54--3.29 per 100k

Bronx-1,381,641
2007-98---7.11 per 100k
2008-106--7.67 per 100k

Staten Island-491,569
2007-8---1.64 per 100k
2008-17--3.46 per 100k


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 156 after a man was killed in Algiers yesterday. 

Here is the latest victim...



> *Man found shot, killed in Algiers apartment
> Police are searching for suspect, motive *
> Thursday, October 23, 2008
> By Allen Powell II
> 
> A man was shot to death inside an Algiers apartment complex Wednesday morning, and police are still searching for a motive and suspects.
> 
> Jamar Douglas, 20, was found with gunshot wounds at about 11:40 a.m. in the 2100 block of Cypress Acres Drive, said Officer Garry Flot, New Orleans Police Department spokesman. Police responding to a report of gunshots found Douglas sprawled on his back near a patio window in the apartment's living room.
> 
> Flot did not release any information on why the victim was at the apartment, which was not his home, or what type of weapon was used in the shooting.
> 
> Investigators have identified a suspect in the killing, Roy Joyner, 19, of Algiers.
> 
> Douglas' relatives gathered a few doors down from where the shooting took place and many of them were overcome with grief at the news.
> 
> Tambra Douglas, the victim's mother, said she saw her son five minutes before he was killed when she left him at home drinking a glass of water. In between sobs, she told relatives she warned her son not to ride his bicycle over to the apartment complex because she feared for his safety there. She and several other relatives attempted to cross police caution tape to get a last look at the victim, but were held back.
> 
> "I just want to see my son. I just want to see him," she screamed, as relatives held her up.
> 
> Jamar Douglas' sister paced back in forth in an apartment breezeway, shouting, "I keep losing everybody I love," before sitting on an abandoned shopping cart and repeating "It hurts, it hurts." Other relatives and friends crept to the back of the complex to get a look at the victim through a window.
> 
> The shooting drew a large crowd to the complex parking lot, but many of them expressed ignorance over what happened.
> 
> Some relatives who did not want to be identified speculated that someone must have been lying in wait for the victim because of how quickly the shooting happened. In fact, the victim's father apparently arrived at the apartment just as the suspected shooter was fleeing the building, relatives said. The police would not discuss any of those theories.
> 
> Homicide Detective Barret Morton is in charge of the investigation.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of October 18th:

*296 murders*...9% decrease from last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of October 4th:

*582 murders*


----------



## BigDan35

*Philadelphia* is up to *272* murders so far this year.

Yesterday alone there were 6 murders in the city. hno:


----------



## chicagogeorge

*Chicago Beats New York, Los Angeles In Murders
Police Supt. Jody Weis To Take Hot City Council Hot Seat*

http://cbs2chicago.com/local/chicago.homicide.rate.2.847736.html

CHICAGO (CBS) ― Chicago is the Second City in nickname and the third in population, but when it comes to murder, the city has the dubious distinction of being second to no city in America.

As CBS 2's Mike Puccinelli reports, the Chicago Sun-Times pointed out on Friday that Chicago has seen 426 homicides this year through Tuesday, compared with 417 in New York and 302 in Los Angeles.

At the end of 1998, Chicago made international headlines as the U.S. "murder capital" after surpassing New York's homicide totals for the first time ever. Chicago shed that dubious distinction when murders plummeted over the last decade.

There are more than 8 million people in New York, compared to slightly under 3 million in Chicago. The population of Los Angeles exceeds that of Chicago by more than 800,000.

Murder is also up, at a lower rate, in New York.

The alarming statistics were expected to come up on Friday when Police Supt. Jody Weis once again appeared before the City Council to address a crime rate that many believe has spun out of control. He appeared at a City Council budget hearing, which began at 10 a.m.

Weis, a career FBI agent, took office this year with a mandate to clean up the department in the wake of several scandals. But murders have risen, and arrests have fallen, on his watch.

Back in July, Weis addressed the media after being grilled by the Council on the subject.

"I don't mind tough questions," Weis said in July, not long after a shooting erupted on the streets of the Loop as crowds were leaving the annual Grant Park fireworks show. "The City of Chicago has the right to ask tough questions, especially when our crime is up nearly 13 percent."

Under tough questioning at a Council hearing that month, Weis suggested there was a "degree of timidness" among officers afraid of having lawsuits and citizen complaints filed against them.

At the hearing Friday, Weis may highlight what police view as a different problem: Officers have spent nearly 5,000 hours filling out inventory forms in the first nine months of 2008. "We'd rather they be on the street," said Beatrice Cuello, deputy superintendent of patrol.

Last year, the Cook County sheriff, who runs the jail, stopped inventorying arrestees' property. Under an agreement with the Police Department, cops took over the task.

"It's not our responsibility," said Steve Patterson, a spokesman for Sheriff Tom Dart. "We had an entire room filled with property.

Chicago is on pace to exceed 500 murders by the end of the year, but that number is far short of even approaching a record. In every year between 1991 and 1994, there were more than 900 homicides in the city, peaking in 1992 with 943 murders. The standing record for homicides in Chicago dates back to 1974, when there were 970 murders.

CBS 2's Mike Puccinelli and the STNG Wire contributed to this report.


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 157 murders after a man was killed in Hollygrove last night.

Here is the latest victim...



> *Man shot to death in Hollygrove was third in his family to be murdered*by Ramon Antonio Vargas, The Times-Picayune
> Friday October 24, 2008, 12:00 PM
> 
> A 39-year-old man who was shot Thursday night in Hollygrove has died, according to the coroner's office.
> 
> Anthony Quinn died about 10:45 p.m. Thursday at University Hospital after he was shot at 5:30 p.m. in the 8300 block of Edinburgh Street near the intersection of Dante Street, according to John Gagliano, the New Orleans coroner's chief investigator.
> 
> Investigators believe Quinn, who is the third member in his family to be murdered, was walking home when a man approached him from behind and shot him three times in the back and once in each leg, according to a preliminary incident log released by the New Orleans Police Department on Friday.
> 
> Police have no suspects or motive in the shooting.
> 
> Charlene Quinn, the victim's sister, said her brother was visiting his mother and sisters at a home in the 8300 block of Edinburgh Street. He was returning from buying a beer at a gas station on South Carrollton Avenue when the fatal shooting broke out.
> 
> His wallet and cell phone were missing, and his relatives haven't been able to find either, Quinn said.
> 
> Anthony Quinn, a Saints and Hornets fan who grew up in the Lower 9th Ward, invited Charlene, 37, and her 10-month-old grandson to come with him to the gas station. She opted not to accompany him because it was raining when he wanted to go, and she didn't want her grandson to get wet, she said.
> 
> Charlene told him that she and her grandson would watch a DVD with him when he returned, never imagining it was the last time they would speak.
> 
> "If he had just waited, I would have been with him," she said. "I would have been by his side."
> 
> When she heard the gunshots ring out, Charlene Quinn came out the home and saw him lying in the street by nearby townhouses. She ran to him, frantically asking him who it was or why they did it.
> 
> "He didn't recognize them," she said, standing outside her family's home Friday. "He kept saying he didn't know why they did that."
> 
> Anthony Quinn had several scrapes with the law in the late-80s and early-90s, the most serious of which was a first-degree murder charge in the 1992 slaying of Howard Evans.
> 
> He pleaded guilty to a lesser charge of manslaughter the next year and received six years in prison as punishment, according to court records. After that, he avoided trouble until January of this year, when he was caught shoplifting "because he came up short that month," Charlene Quinn said.
> 
> Anthony Quinn -- who leaves behind children ages 10, 17 and 21 -- spent recent years searching for jobs that were hard to come by "because he was a convicted felon," according to his sister.
> 
> "He was looking for a job in construction or as a janitor when he died," she added. "No one wanted to hire him."
> 
> Two of Quinn's brothers were murdered before him. Darnell Quinn, who pleaded guilty to being an accessory to manslaughter in connection to Howard Evans' death, was murdered in 1993. Byron Quinn was murdered 10 years later.
> 
> "I have no brothers left," Charlene Quinn said. "It is just me, my two sisters and my mother."


----------



## chicagogeorge

*Police Supt. Jody Weis promises beat realignment*
http://www.suntimes.com/news/metro/1240679,weis-police-beat-realignment-102408.article



> The Chicago Sun-Times reported this week that Chicago, with 426 murders through Tuesday, is outpacing New York and L.A. in murders this year. New York recorded 417 murders, while L.A. had 302.
> 
> On Friday, Weis blamed the nearly 15 percent increase in homicides, in part, Chicago’s *75 gangs and 75,000 gang members*.


----------



## emagdnim

U.S. and A have some a major crime problems. Time to build a real social safety net.


----------



## Astralis

BigDan35 said:


> *Philadelphia* is up to *272* murders so far this year.
> 
> Yesterday alone there were 6 murders in the city. hno:


Things are not looking good back there in Philly, it almost has as much murders as LA.


----------



## chicagogeorge

ElChancho said:


> U.S. and A have some a major crime problems. Time to build a real social safety net.


Like the safety nets in the former Soviet Union?:nuts:

anyway... 



A poor child was a witness to a double murder, so he was too killed.hno:

*Body found in Chicago likely Jennifer Hudson's 7-year-old nephew...
*
*Body of child found on West Side may be Julian King*

http://www.suntimes.com/news/metro/1244017,jennfier-hudson-case-body-child-found-102708.article


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of October 25th:

*306 murders*...8% decrease from last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of October 13th:

*592 murders*


----------



## techniques1200s

100 now for SF. At this time last year there were 95.


----------



## FREKI

It's been a while since I have updated, but luckily we haven't had any murders in Copenhagen municipal..

There have however been a few further out:

Two people ( 62yo and 81yo ) where killed by a jealous 68yo in Ballerup

One 18yo stabbed by a 17yo doing a party in Hvidovre

One 36yo woman strangled by her 36yo husband in Karlslunde

And a 19 shot down in a drug related gangfight in Brønshøj


This brings us to the total of:

Copenhagen Municipal: 6 ( pop 503.000 ) 

Copenhagen City: 11 ( pop 1.150.000 ) 

Copenhagen Metro: 17 ( pop 1.900.000 )


----------



## karim aboussir

marrakech morocco for a metro of one million people ( city and all suburbs ) 
as of end of october there were only 16 murders that is very low 
the lowest rate in all of morocco and one of the lowest rate in all africa 
marrakech is a very safe city


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-8,331,469
November 2
2007-408--4.92 per 100k
2008-441--5.29 per 100k

Brooklyn-2,542,427 
2007-178--7.03 per 100k
2008-173--6.80 per 100k

Queens-2,276,755 
2007-60--2.65 per 100k
2008-81--3.56 per 100k

Manhattan-1,639,077 
2007-57--3.49 per 100k
2008-58--3.54 per 100k

Bronx-1,381,641
2007-105--7.62 per 100k
2008-112--8.11 per 100k

Staten Island-491,569
2007-8---1.64 per 100k
2008-17--3.46 per 100k


----------



## Xusein

What's with the spurt in Queens?

(and even with it's growth in murders, the rate is still very low. :shocked


----------



## Mikejesmike

10ROT said:


> What's with the spurt in Queens?
> 
> (and even with it's growth in murders, the rate is still very low. :shocked


I don't know with NYC it's hard to tell, there might actually be the same or less physical encounters resulting in murder this year in queens but a higher number of people dying this year from past injuries years ago,their deaths will be counted as a murder for this year.


----------



## Rockvegas

The city that I live in; Rockhampton, has an extremely low murder rate. There was a muder here last week, which was the city's first in 3 years.


----------



## Chicagoago

10ROT said:


> What's with the spurt in Queens?
> 
> (and even with it's growth in murders, the rate is still very low. :shocked


I think it's really hard to tell sometimes. Some years are horrible in places for "no reason".



My hometown of Iowa City has around 120,000 people in the metro area. Historically this town would see 0 to possibly 2 murders a year.

This year EIGHT people from Iowa City have been murdered, but they were all very bizarre. 

One was a 21 year old university student who hadn't drank before, and got extremely drunk on his 21st birthday. For reasons even he doesn't know, he wandered into a 75 year old mans apartment, became shocked and disoriented, and ended up killing the man. There was no motive, it was just a drunk senseless act.

Another was a wealthy bank exec who had been caught stealing from one of the local banks. His family was very well known in town, and the man freaked out about what it would do to his family and their lives, so late at night he murdered his 4 adopted children and his wife with a baseball bat, and then drove his car at 170KPH on the highway and crashed into a large sign pole.

Another was someone I went to high school with. Graduated top in our class, went to the University, was an excellent swimmer, and ended up killing a good friend of his over a chess game. They were drunk and got into an arguement about their game (which I guess they did a lot), and the other guy slapped him. He locked the guy by the neck between his legs, and before he knew what he'd done the man was dead. It was one of his best friends.

The last was a woman with mental problems who drove her two children to a field outside of the city and murdered one of them with blunt object. She ran to a farmhouse and said someone had kidnapped them. She then confessed, and immediately said she didn't want to face her family or a trial, and wanted to be killed.

All very strange and bizzare.

Strangely none of the 8 were with a knife or a gun, which is very typical in America.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of November 1st:

*312 murders*...9% decrease from last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of October 13th:

*592 murders*


----------



## SlidellWeather

160 for New Orleans after a man was killed in the Upper 9th Ward on Sunday.

Here is the latest victim...



> *Worker was killed in armed robbery*
> Tuesday, November 04, 2008
> From staff reports
> 
> The 34-year-old man killed Sunday morning in the 9th Ward was shot in a botched robbery, authorities said Monday.
> 
> The victim was working on a house in the 1900 block of Piety Street at about 8:55 a.m. when two gunmen approached, according to a New Orleans police incident log.
> 
> The gunmen demanded money and the victim tried to flee, but was shot several times in the back.
> 
> Mario Cruz died at the scene of the shooting, said John Gagliano, spokesman for the Orleans Parish coroner.
> 
> Police said officers responding to gunfire found Cruz lying in an alley next to a home.
> 
> Further details were not available, police said.


----------



## Obscene

According to what media has reported, i can count to 19 murders in Stockholm metro so far..

this is appearantly way below previous years.. but perhaps all murders are not reported in the media, because this would mean that its down more than 50% from last year..


----------



## BigDan35

Obscene said:


> According to what media has reported, i can count to 19 murders in Stockholm metro so far..
> 
> this is appearantly way below previous years.. but perhaps all murders are not reported in the media, because this would mean that its down more than 50% from last year..


^^ It's possible


----------



## miamipaintball

Miami is at 56, after a 18yo killed was found burned to death



> Burned corpse is a Miami mystery
> 
> Miami police were looking for clues Wednesday in the slaying of an 18-year-old Booker T. Washington High School student whose charred body was found next to railroad tracks.
> 
> Alex Tillman, 18, had been missing since Sunday, when he was seen leaving his Overtown home. His corpse -- police did not release the cause of death -- was found Tuesday morning in a field on North Miami Avenue near 21st Street.
> 
> He worked at a nearby Taco Bell restaurant, and had no criminal past, police said.
> 
> Tillman was Miami's 56th homicide of 2008


----------



## emagdnim

Ottawa is at 6 as of Oct 23 2008, excellent for a city of +1 000 000, hopefully we can finish of the year without any other incidents.


----------



## chicagogeorge

Even though we have had an uptick in murders this year, we have seen a general decline in murders this decade.


----------



## karim aboussir

ElChancho said:


> Ottawa is at 6 as of Oct 23 2008, excellent for a city of +1 000 000, hopefully we can finish of the year without any other incidents.


wow even better than marrakech morocco ! very impressed !! both cities are about the same size and population


----------



## miamipaintball

i guess Miami is at 57 now, after a man shot two women, 1 died.




> MIAMI -- A woman is dead and another is in critical condition after being shot late Saturday. Now, police are searching for the gunman.
> 
> Miami-Dade investigators said Tommie McClenney, 30, was arguing with both women at 2924 NW 44 St. when he allegedly pulled out a gun and shot them.
> 
> Maria Gibson, 29, died at the scene. Thirty-three-year-old Victoria Williams is recovering at Jackson Memorial Hospital. According to police, the three knew one another, but it's not clear what triggered the shooting.
> 
> McClenney is considered armed and dangerous.


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 161 after a boy was killed in the St. Roch neighborhood. Overall, murders are down 8.5% from last year. I guess you could say that is good news. Better if it was a bigger drop. 

Here is the latest victim...



> *Man charged with murder in 15-year-old's killing; victim died of gunshot wounds Saturday*
> by Ramon Antonio Vargas, Staff writer, The Times-Picayune
> Sunday November 09, 2008, 7:12 PM
> 
> Jimmie Warner arrested, charged with second-degree murder New Orleans police on Sunday nabbed a 19-year-old man they believe fatally shot a 15-year-old, mechanically skilled boy in the St. Roch neighborhood Saturday evening.
> 
> Jimmie Warner was booked into the Orleans Parish jail, charged with the second-degree murder of Javon Green, whom chief coroner's investigator John Gagliano identified Sunday.
> 
> Investigators, led by New Orleans Police Department homicide detective Regina Williams, said Warner walked up to Green as he stood on the street in the 2300 block of North Derbigny Street about 5:15 p.m. and shot him three times in the upper torso and once in the left arm.
> 
> Paramedics took Green to University Hospital, and for a time, it looked like the St. Roch boy would survive the attack. He was listed in a police incident log as being in stable condition.
> 
> At 9:48 p.m. Saturday, however, Green died from his wounds, Gagliano said.
> 
> Meanwhile, police investigators identified Warner as the killer, said NOPD spokesman Garry Flot. Officers spotted Warner near Mandeville and North Prieur streets Sunday at 4 p.m. and arrested him without incident, Flot added.
> 
> Sunday evening -- before they knew of Warner's arrest -- Green's mother and stepfather stood outside their St. Roch home and remembered the slain youth as a mechanical handyman whose desire to always be "in the neighborhood know" carried fatal consequences.
> 
> Javon enjoyed fixing and playing with electronics, such as radios, televisions and hand-held gaming devices, said Constance M. Nelson, his mother.
> 
> "He had a wide-open, adventurous mind. He craved knowledge about how things worked," said Pershing Otts, the stepfather who raised Javon for 13 years.
> 
> Nelson said she was unhappy, however, with the company her son kept in the neighborhood.
> 
> "He ran with some pure, cold-hearted thugs," she said. Though she said her son didn't commit crimes, he did have behavior problems, especially with fights at school. As a result, Green's enrollment at Booker T. Washington School, an alternative school within the Recovery School District, was short-lived.
> 
> Nelson said her son hung around with delinquents because "he wanted to be a part of whatever went on in the neighborhood."
> 
> "He always wanted to be in the know," Otts said, "because he didn't like surprises."
> 
> Both mother and stepfather said they believe their son's killer was close to him. They said the killer was someone Green went out with Halloween night, celebrating in the streets, though Nelson repeatedly warned him about hanging out with that crowd.
> 
> "I told him they weren't his friends," she said. "I told him."
> 
> Otts added, "A grown man killed our baby. He wasn't like a car, or a belt, or a watch. I could replace those. I can't replace Javon."


----------



## miamipaintball

hmm, i have no clue what the count is but, we just had 4 in like 2 days, if the 2 body's found are considered a murder.

the 2 body's pulled out of a river.



> 2 Bodies Found In Miami River In Past 2 Days
> 
> 
> MIAMI -- Miami homicide detectives are investigating the deaths of two men who were found floating in the Miami River.
> 
> The first man was discovered on Monday. Several passersby helped pull the body out of the water, possibly thinking the man was hurt and not dead.
> 
> On Tuesday, another body was discovered, about five blocks from where the first man was found. The second body was near a yacht and a dock.
> Click here to find out more!
> 
> Officials have not yet identified the men.





> HIALEAH, Fla. -- Police arrested and charged a man for allegedly stabbing and killing his girlfriend.
> 
> Hialeah Police said Maykel Beiro stabbed his girlfriend with a knife before she died. The incident began as a domestic situation Monday night at the 2500 block of West 60 Place, according to police.
> 
> A third person was also injured during the altercation. That person was treated for minor injuries.
> 
> Beiro was charged with second-degree murder and battery with a deadly weapon.



and this one happened in my area.



> SW MIAMI-DADE, Fla. --
> Police are looking for two teenagers who they say shot and killed a teenager while robbing him for his cell phone.
> 
> Miami-Dade Police said the incident happened at about 11:30 p.m. on Monday at a mobile home park at Northwest 4th Terrace and 112th Ave. The two teenagers who stole the cell phone fled with their bicycles after taking the phone from the 16-year-old, witnesses said.
> 
> The teen lives in a mobile home park with his family in West Miami-Dade. His parents were notified.
> 
> Police set up a perimeter to search for the two teens.
> 
> Frankarlo Hernandez, a neighbor, said he is shocked this has happened.
> 
> "It’s a shame that someone so young is getting shot for something so dumb, especially over a cell phone, or whatever they’re saying,” Hernandez said. “I grew up in this neighborhood. I went to school like two blocks away. It’s just really sad that someone has to lose their life over something so dumb, especially in a neighborhood like this where families live.”
> (another news source)
> 
> Erik Bostock of Sweetwater died on the scene
> 
> Bostock was a junior at Coral Park High, said his father, William Bostock. His family lives a few blocks from the trailer park.
> 
> ''They friggin killed my son,'' Bostock said Tuesday afternoon. ``I better not find out that I know them. . . . It'll be an eye for an eye.''


----------



## SlidellWeather

Make it 162 for New Orleans. There was another shooting on Saturday that ended up being a homicide. 

Here is the latest victim...



> *Sister of Uptown murder victim seeking help in locating killer*
> by Ramon Antonio Vargas, The Times-Picayune
> Tuesday November 11, 2008, 11:46 AM
> 
> Three days after her brother's brutal murder, the oldest sister of victim Kevin Rowe says she is still desperate for information about his killer.
> 
> Rowe, a 36-year-old Uptown man in the grips of a ravenous drug addiction, was gunned down in the 4100 block of Willow Street on Saturday afternoon, according to authorities. He died at University Hospital hours later.
> 
> Speaking for the first time since her brother's death, Monique Rowe said she prays that someone will lead investigators to the person who killed her brother, a kind-hearted uncle and amateur cartoon artist who was sick but didn't deserve to die.
> 
> "God didn't call my brother," Monique Rowe said. "The coward that did this played God and forced him out of this world."
> 
> Kevin Rowe was 12 when "a family member he looked up to" introduced him to street drugs, said his sister, a registered nurse and U.S. Army Reserve veteran. He wasn't even out of junior high school when he began stealing money and household items to support a full-on addiction.
> 
> A criminal record soon followed. Between 1995 and his death, Rowe was arrested at least 10 times and was convicted on a number of felony drug charges, court records show.
> 
> Mandatory and voluntary rehabilitation programs never worked, Monique Rowe said, because he stubbornly refused to believe that anyone who had not overcome a problem as serious as his was in a position to help.
> 
> "If they didn't actually overcome a similar history, he didn't think there was anything any counselor could do to help him," she said.
> 
> However, Kevin Rowe's drug addiction tells only part of the story, she said.
> 
> Her well-read brother studied the Bible more closely than many of the people she attends Mass with every Sunday, Monique Rowe said. An amateur cartoonist, he also drew detailed sketches of super-hero characters that hinted at a raw artistic talent he failed to properly channel.
> 
> He took his several nieces and nephews to Mardi Gras parades, or chased them and wrestled them around the house during visits, she said. When relatives began limiting contact with him because of his problems, Rowe still selflessly loaned them his handyman skills when they needed it.
> 
> He painted his sister's home, cut her grass and helped her move, she said. "He never asked me for money. Kevin just did it because he was my brother."
> 
> The last time Monique Rowe spoke to her brother was a couple of weeks ago, when she invited him to attend Mass, she said. Rowe promised he would go, but he never showed up.
> 
> He later called her cell phone and left a message apologizing. She heard the apology for the first time in the hours after her brother's murder and decided to save it.
> 
> "If not, I'll never again hear his voice," she said, through sobs.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of November 8th:

*321 murders*...7% decrease from last year

----------------------------------------------------

*Los Angeles County* as of October 13th:

*592 murders*

The site that I get my LA County numbers from has really been lagging. They used to update it once every week or so. Now the last time they updated it was 1 month ago. So who knows how many LA County is at now.


----------



## techniques1200s

101 for SF after a murder-suicide in Potrero Hill.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-8,331,469
November 9
2007-424--5.11 per 100k
2008-446--5.35 per 100k

Brooklyn-2,542,427 
2007-182--7.19 per 100k
2008-177--6.96 per 100k

Queens-2,276,755 
2007-62--2.73 per 100k
2008-84--3.69 per 100k

Manhattan-1,639,077 
2007-60--3.67 per 100k
2008-58--3.54 per 100k

Bronx-1,381,641
2007-111--8.06 per 100k
2008-113--8.18 per 100k

Staten Island-491,569
2007-9---1.84 per 100k
2008-17--3.46 per 100k


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is at 163 for the year after a man was killed in the 7th Ward Wednesday evening.

Here is the latest victim...



> *Teen found dead in N.O. shooting*
> Thursday, November 13, 2008
> By Walt Philbin
> 
> A 19-year-old New Orleans man was shot dead on a 7th Ward sidewalk as he walked home Wednesday night, police said.
> 
> The victim's name has not been released pending notification of family.
> 
> First District officers responding to a call of gunfire in the 2000 block of Pauger Street found the teen face down on the sidewalk shortly before 6:30 p.m.
> 
> He was dead when officers arrived.
> 
> About a dozen bullet casings littered the ground near the corner of North Villere Street.
> 
> Police were not yet able to identify a subject or motive in the shooting, Assistant Superintendent Marlon Defillo said.


----------



## FREKI

ElChancho said:


> Ottawa is at 6 as of Oct 23 2008, excellent for a city of +1 000 000,


That is indeed very impressive, and even more impressive since it's in North America!


The Dane in me hates to admit it, but that is awesome work Canada! :cheers1:


----------



## isaidso

The homicide rate for Metro Toronto was *2.0/100,000* in 2007, about middle of the pack for Canadian cities over 500,000 population. There were 111 homicides in total. 2007 was an especially bad year as the homicide rate was the highest in 15 years.


Statistics Canada and the FBI: their data measures cities in the same way for determining the same data, but where is New Orleans?









http://torontoist.com/attachments/toronto_david/200807metrocideamericanhomiciderates_big.jpg


----------



## monkeyronin

To be fair, that is comparing Toronto's CMA with American municipalities. If we were to have a more accurate comparison, Toronto would be at about 3. Or, perhaps even more fair, would be to look at the MSA data for all those cities instead, though, I don't have that information available.


----------



## techniques1200s

monkeyronin said:


> To be fair, that is comparing Toronto's CMA with American municipalities. If we were to have a more accurate comparison, Toronto would be at about 3. Or, perhaps even more fair, would be to look at the MSA data for all those cities instead, though, I don't have that information available.


Here are the 2006 MSA murder rates for American cities:


> New Orleans-Metairie-Kenner, LA M.S.A. - 21.7
> Flint, MI M.S.A. - 15.4
> Baton Rouge, LA M.S.A. - 14.4
> Little Rock-North Little Rock-Conway, AR M.S.A. - 14.3
> Pine Bluff, AR M.S.A. -	14.1
> Memphis, TN-MS-AR M.S.A. - 13.7
> Saginaw-Saginaw Township North, MI M.S.A. - 13.5
> Baltimore-Towson, MD M.S.A. - 13.3
> Charleston-North Charleston, SC M.S.A. - 12.6
> Birmingham-Hoover, AL M.S.A. -	12.5
> Jackson, TN M.S.A. -	12.5
> Rocky Mount, NC M.S.A. - 12.1
> Visalia-Porterville, CA M.S.A. -	11.8
> Mobile, AL M.S.A. -	11.6
> Tuscaloosa, AL M.S.A. - 11.6
> Detroit-Warren-Livonia, MI M.S.A. - 11.3
> Shreveport-Bossier City, LA M.S.A. - 11.3
> Atlantic City, NJ M.S.A. -	11.1
> Jackson, MS M.S.A. -	11.1
> Myrtle Beach-Conway-North Myrtle Beach, SC M.S.A. - 10.8
> Jacksonville, FL M.S.A.6 - 10.6
> Laredo, TX M.S.A. - 10.4
> Las Vegas-Paradise, NV M.S.A. - 10.2
> Texarkana, TX-Texarkana, AR M.S.A. - 10.2
> Anderson, SC M.S.A. - 10.1
> Hattiesburg, MS M.S.A.1 - 9.9
> Richmond, VA M.S.A. -	9.9
> Savannah, GA M.S.A.2 -	9.9
> Vineland-Millville-Bridgeton, NJ M.S.A. -	9.8
> Houston-Sugar Land-Baytown, TX M.S.A. - 9.6
> Philadelphia-Camden-Wilmington, PA-NJ-DE-MD M.S.A. - 9.5
> Indianapolis-Carmel, IN M.S.A. - 9.4
> Lima, OH M.S.A. -	9.4
> Sumter, SC M.S.A. -	9.3
> Montgomery, AL M.S.A. - 9.2
> Merced, CA M.S.A. - 9.0
> Albuquerque, NM M.S.A. - 8.9
> Kansas City, MO-KS M.S.A.1 - 8.9
> San Francisco-Oakland-Fremont, CA M.S.A. - 8.9
> Cape Coral-Fort Myers, FL M.S.A. -	8.7
> Lake Havasu City-Kingman, AZ M.S.A. - 8.7
> Phoenix-Mesa-Scottsdale, AZ M.S.A. -	8.7
> Monroe, LA M.S.A. - 8.6
> Salisbury, MD M.S.A. -	8.6
> Bakersfield, CA M.S.A. -	8.5
> Fayetteville, NC M.S.A. -	8.5
> Stockton, CA M.S.A. -	8.5
> Columbia, SC M.S.A. -	8.4
> Fresno, CA M.S.A. -	8.4
> Los Angeles-Long Beach-Santa Ana, CA M.S.A. - 8.4
> Charlotte-Gastonia-Concord, NC-SC M.S.A.2 - 8.3
> Orlando-Kissimmee, FL M.S.A. -	8.1
> Battle Creek, MI M.S.A. -	7.9
> Longview, TX M.S.A. -	7.7
> Elkhart-Goshen, IN M.S.A. - 7.6
> Macon, GA M.S.A. -	7.6
> Miami-Fort Lauderdale-Miami Beach, FL M.S.A. - 7.6
> Buffalo-Niagara Falls, NY M.S.A. -	7.5
> Charleston, WV M.S.A. -	7.5
> Tucson, AZ M.S.A.7 -	7.5
> Tulsa, OK M.S.A. - 7.5
> Atlanta-Sandy Springs-Marietta, GA M.S.A.2 - 7.4
> Milwaukee-Waukesha-West Allis, WI M.S.A. - 7.4
> Reno-Sparks, NV M.S.A. -	7.4
> Washington-Arlington-Alexandria, DC-VA-MD-WV M.S.A - 7.4
> Virginia Beach-Norfolk-Newport News, VA-NC M.S.A. -	7.3
> Greenville, NC M.S.A. - 7.2
> Nashville-Davidson?Murfreesboro-Franklin, TN M.S.A - 7.2
> Alexandria, LA M.S.A. - 7.1
> Lawton, OK M.S.A. -	7.1
> Longview, WA M.S.A. - 7.1
> Greensboro-High Point, NC M.S.A. - 7.0
> Oklahoma City, OK M.S.A. - 7.0
> San Antonio, TX M.S.A. -	7.0
> Spartanburg, SC M.S.A. -	7.0
> Riverside-San Bernardino-Ontario, CA M.S.A. - 6.9
> Columbus, GA-AL M.S.A. -	6.8
> Greenville-Mauldin-Easley, SC M.S.A. - 6.7
> Columbus, OH M.S.A. -	6.6
> St. Louis, MO-IL M.S.A. -	6.6
> Albany, GA M.S.A. -	6.5
> Lake Charles, LA M.S.A. -	6.5
> Santa Cruz-Watsonville, CA M.S.A. - 6.4
> Santa Fe, NM M.S.A. -	6.3
> Augusta-Richmond County, GA-SC M.S.A. - 6.0
> Florence, SC M.S.A. -	6.0
> Goldsboro, NC M.S.A. -	6.0
> Victoria, TX M.S.A. -	6.0
> Wichita Falls, TX M.S.A. - 6.0
> Cincinnati-Middletown, OH-KY-IN M.S.A. - 5.9
> Corpus Christi, TX M.S.A. -	5.9
> Fort Smith, AR-OK M.S.A. - 5.9
> Anchorage, AK M.S.A. -	5.8
> Dothan, AL M.S.A. -	5.8
> Gadsden, AL M.S.A. -	5.8
> Gainesville, FL M.S.A. -	5.7
> Johnson City, TN M.S.A. - 5.7
> Modesto, CA M.S.A. -	5.7
> Pascagoula, MS M.S.A. -	5.7
> Trenton-Ewing, NJ M.S.A. -	5.7
> Dallas-Fort Worth-Arlington, TX M.S.A. - 5.6
> Toledo, OH M.S.A. -	5.6
> Dover, DE M.S.A. - 5.5
> Huntsville, AL M.S.A. - 5.4
> Rochester, NY M.S.A. - 5.4
> Sacramento?Arden-Arcade?Roseville, CA M.S.A. - 5.4
> Dayton, OH M.S.A. -	5.3
> Hot Springs, AR M.S.A. -	5.3
> Jonesboro, AR M.S.A. -	5.3
> Lubbock, TX M.S.A. - 5.3
> South Bend-Mishawaka, IN-MI M.S.A. - 5.3
> Blacksburg-Christiansburg-Radford, VA M.S.A. - 5.2
> Chattanooga, TN-GA M.S.A. - 5.2
> New York-Northern New Jersey-Long Island, NY-NJ-PA - 5.2
> Topeka, KS M.S.A. - 5.2
> Winston-Salem, NC M.S.A. - 5.2
> Chico, CA M.S.A. - 5.1
> Jacksonville, NC M.S.A.1 - 5.1
> Knoxville, TN M.S.A. -	5.1
> Palm Coast, FL M.S.A. - 5.1
> Winchester, VA-WV M.S.A. - 5.1
> Athens-Clarke County, GA M.S.A. - 5.0


here's the entire list, down to a rate of 0.0:
http://www.crimetrends.com/id5.html


----------



## karim aboussir

marrakech is now at 16 homicides 
there was a double murder in a very nice section of town 
a 29 year old women cut her husband to pieces as well as his mother she turned herself after the murder 
this is the second female suspect out of the 10 closed cases so far this year 2008 and most disturbing one


----------



## monkeyronin

techniques1200s said:


> Here are the 2006 MSA murder rates for American cities:
> 
> here's the entire list, down to a rate of 0.0:
> http://www.crimetrends.com/id5.html


Great list, thanks.


----------



## City Man

It seems to me there's some rather blatant exaggerating about Chicago. I would hesitate comparing Chicago's violence to third world or war-torn countries. Indeed, it's plainly absurd given it's rate of lethal violence is a small fraction of countless cities in South America, South Africa and Central America - and these places aren't even at war. One minute it's compared to Iraq, then other collapsed or third world countries...what's wrong with this picture?

Ho-hum....


----------



## SlidellWeather

164 for New Orleans after a man was killed in the Lower Garden District.

Here is the latest victim...



> *N.O. man dies in shooting
> Unidentified victim was shot in torso *
> Sunday, November 16, 2008
> From staff reports
> 
> A 37-year-old New Orleans man was shot dead Saturday night in the 2800 block of Chippewa Street in the Lower Garden District, police said.
> 
> Officers responding to a report of shots fired about 8:20 p.m. found the unidentified man, who had been shot several times in the torso, said Jonette Williams, a New Orleans Police Department spokeswoman.
> 
> Investigators had no immediate suspects or motive.
> 
> Anyone with information is asked to call Crimestoppers at 504.822.1111 or toll-free at 877.903.7867. Callers do not have to give their names or testify and can earn as much as $2,500 for tips that lead to an indictment.


----------



## HirakataShi

FREKI said:


> That is indeed very impressive, a*nd even more impressive since it's in North America!*
> 
> 
> The Dane in me hates to admit it, but that is awesome work Canada! :cheers1:


hno:

Many Canadian cities (like Toronto, Ottawa, Quebec, Calgary and others) have never had bad crime rates in comparison to big European cities.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-8,331,469
November 16
2007-429--5.17 per 100k
2008-455--5.46 per 100k

Brooklyn-2,542,427 
2007-186--7.35 per 100k
2008-177--6.96 per 100k

Queens-2,276,755 
2007-63--2.78 per 100k
2008-86--3.78 per 100k

Manhattan-1,639,077 
2007-60--3.67 per 100k
2008-59--3.60 per 100k

Bronx-1,381,641
2007-111--8.06 per 100k
2008-115--8.32 per 100k

Staten Island-491,569
2007-9---1.84 per 100k
2008-18--3.66 per 100k


----------



## SlidellWeather

165 for New Orleans after a man was killed in the St. Roch neighborhood. 

Here is the latest victim...



> *Broken New Orleans crime camera sits idle steps from murder scene*
> by Brendan McCarthy, The Times-Picayune
> Tuesday November 18, 2008, 10:14 PM
> 
> More than a dozen of Kendrick Thomas' friends stood outside his house Tuesday afternoon, steps from the spot where he got shot dead a night earlier.
> 
> They hugged, commiserated, and most of all, seethed with anger.
> 
> "Why, someone please tell me why, that camera isn't working?" asked Thomas' stepfather, Jimmie Ricks. "A girl got shot right over there weeks ago. Some boys got shot right there. Why is this camera not working?
> 
> "Mayor Nagin: Please handle your business, " he pleaded.
> 
> Thomas' is the second killing in three days in this city that occurred near an inoperable crime camera. The first was Brian Thickstin, 37, who was fatally shot Saturday night in the 2800 block of Chippewa Street in the Irish Channel.
> 
> Mayor Ray Nagin's spokeswoman, Ceeon Quiett, confirmed that both cameras don't work -- along with scores of others in the city. She blamed the camera damage on Hurricane Gustav and said the city has started repairing them and will repair all of them soon.
> 
> But complaints about inoperable -- or merely ineffective and expensive -- crime cameras have dogged the city since it launched the controversial crime-fighting effort.
> 
> Ricks stood near the camera that might have captured the killing of his 22-year-old stepson. A green van traveled down the 2400 block of North Villere Street shortly before 9 p.m. Monday, unleashing the bullets that felled Thomas and wounded two others.
> 
> Ricks sipped from a sweaty beer can and paced the sidewalk. His family knows that only about half of all murders end in an arrest -- and substantially fewer end in convictions. They know evidence is often scarce, witnesses often scared. They don't know why the camera on the corner -- a tool the mayor once pitched as the unassailable witness -- does not work.
> 
> "I'm debating going to City Hall right now, " Ricks said.
> 
> He said everyone in their St. Roch neighborhood, a stretch where homes and vehicles exhibit scars of past shootings, knows the camera doesn't work.
> 
> Relatives consoled Ricks. They pledged to do their own detective work and find their own witnesses. They vowed vengeance on whoever killed their Kendrick.
> 
> Quiett said the city already has made progress in fixing the cameras.
> 
> "To date, 20 percent of the damaged surveillance cameras have been repaired, and all 173 damaged public surveillance cameras are on schedule for repair, " she wrote in an e-mail message.
> 
> Those figures seem to clash with those given in discussions between city officials and the City Council a week ago. Then, officials reported that Hurricane Gustav had damaged 100 of the 240 cameras installed citywide. The city's goal, said Councilwoman Stacy Head, was to repair enough cameras to bring the total back up to 200.
> 
> The debate over the usefulness of the crime cameras has raged since well before this year's hurricane. Some question whether they work at all to stop crime even when they're not broken.
> 
> At a City Council hearing Tuesday, New Orleans Police Department Superintendent Warren Riley assured members of the cameras' effectiveness.
> 
> "Once the entire system is up and functioning, it will certainly be a great benefit for crime reduction and the apprehension of felonies in the city, " he said. "The videos that we have had helped us tremendously."
> 
> Council Vice President Arnie Fielkow told Riley that the numbers given to the City Council don't provide evidence that the cameras have helped prosecutors secure convictions. He asked Riley to come back to the council with District Attorney Leon Cannizzaro to discuss the issue, adding that people have raised legitimate concerns about the expense of buying the cameras and paying for their maintenance.
> 
> Five years ago, Nagin promised more than 1,000 cameras across the city. The city contracts and their operations have been cloaked in secrecy, causing a rift between the administration and some City Council members.
> 
> Then in late September, Harrison Boyd, the city's new technology officer, announced that a company with close ties to that office had been paid nearly $3 million this year to maintain and improve the cameras, a price tag substantially higher than the cameras' purchase price.
> 
> Last week, the impact of the cameras again came under scrutiny. This time it was in a council budget hearing. Councilwoman Stacy Head said the city has spent $7,500 per camera this year for maintenance and upgrades to each of the 240 cameras, while it costs only $6,240 to buy and install a new camera. The $1.6 million proposed for maintenance and restoration in 2009 is more than it would cost to buy all new cameras.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of November 15th:

*331 murders*...6% decrease from last year


----------



## Taller Better

FREKI said:


> That is indeed very impressive, and even more impressive since it's in North America!
> 
> 
> The Dane in me hates to admit it, but that is awesome work Canada! :cheers1:


The biggest homicidal threat to our country was a recent unsuccessful invasion by Vikings to try and take over our Hans Islands!! Fortunately they were repelled with no blood shed!  :lol:


----------



## -Corey-

IF San Diego had 45 murders in 2008, what's the murder rate?? With a pop as of 2007 of 1,266,731


----------



## chicagogeorge

http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2008/11/chicago-sees-homicide-increase.html



> *Chicago sees homicide increase
> November 7, 2008 at 5:11 PM |
> *
> 
> Chicago's violent crime continues to rise, as police released preliminary data today that shows* murders have increased more than 16 percent through the end of October compared with the same period last year.*
> 
> *As of Oct. 31, Chicago had 441 murders, just shy of the 443 murders for all of last year.* However, the Tribune reported that five people have been killed since Nov. 1, including two teens shot to death Thursday night, bringing the total to 446, outpacing last year's total.
> 
> *Chicago could be battling with New York City for the most number of murders this year. Chicago was ahead of New York City recently, but new data from that city shows 441 murders through Nov. 2, making it about even with Chicago. Chicago's murder totals have outpaced at least one big city, Los Angeles, which has a total of 312 homicides this year as of Nov. 1.*
> 
> *Taken in context, however, all three cities are still marking some of the lowest homicide totals in decades*. Chicago's total last year was the lowest since 1965. Even if Chicago surpasses a homicide count of 500 this year, considered a barometer number for many police officials, it would still be among some of the lowest totals in the last four decades.
> 
> Still, Police Supt. Jody Weis has been under fire for the increase in crime since coming to the department in February. Weis said police are working to fight what he said are substantial gang, gun and drug problems.
> 
> Chicago police officers have complained, however, of a persistent morale problem, with many saying lack of manpower, recent police scandals and a fear of complaints registered by citizens have made officers less aggressive.
> 
> *Overall crime has increased 3.6 percent, with violent crime increasing 3.5 percent, *according to Chicago police statistics. Criminal sexual assaults, aggravated batteries and arson reports are down. Robberies and aggravated assaults are up, the stats show.
> 
> In a news release Friday, Weis said he hoped new strategies would tamp down crime. Of the murders where a motive was known,* more than 47 percent were gang related.* A firearm was used in 81 percent of the murders, police said.
> 
> He said the launch of a new Mobile Strike Force, which began work Oct. 31, would focus on gangs and public violence throughout the city.
> 
> --Angela Rozas, Chicago Breaking News Center


----------



## Xusein

Mollywood said:


> The bottom line is, if you live in Toronto and you don't belong to a gang, you don't deal drugs, you don't sell you're body on the street AND you don't marry a crazy guy, who will murder you, when you want to leave him, your chances of being murdered in Toronto, are VERY small. Well, that also applies to crazy family members, as a few fathers have killed their own daughters for absurd reasons. Be careful who you associate with and you'll have nothing to worry about.
> There are very few random murders.


I don't know why you think Toronto is so special on this respect. This is the case in almost all cities. 



Taller said:


> In any given city an innocent person who is not a gang member, drug user, etc.. is less likely to be murdered, but one cannot say that that same person has the same chance of being murdered in all cities... that varies wildly. Rather obviously the murder rates are not the same in all cities. I've lived here for 23 years and walk or bike home from work through the downtown area _every_ night. Not once have I ever felt slightly worried or threatened, and I don't have to stick to the brightly lit main streets. I can go pretty much any route I choose


So have I, and I lived in a city with a murder rate of almost 25/100k for 10 years. 

Granted, I didn't go EVERYWHERE, nor did I visit certain neighborhoods because of crime, but I did the same thing that Mollywood said...never knew any gang members, crazy people, deal drugs or buy any, or anything. I felt perfectly safe in Hartford. I never messed with the criminal elements of this city, and they left me alone. I don't feel like a special case or unique in this respect.


----------



## Xusein

dtoronto said:


> In any city, it is very rare for a random murder to occur. As “Taller/Better” said…”The homicide rate in Buffalo is 19.8 per 100,000; in Detroit the rate is 41.4/100,000 and in Toronto it is 3.6/100,000” In North America, these three cities are in very close in proximity to eachother, but why does Toronto have one of the lowest homicide rates for a large city and three hours down highway 401 Detroit has one of the highest in the world. Comparing these cities, its important to look at the historical design, not just based on physical infrastructure but a design based on socio-economic and racial segregation. The development of communities based on segregating and concentrating a poor minority population in large areas is a recipe for social disaster and high crime.


Although segregation is a major factor, you forgot the fact that Toronto is much more prosperous than either Buffalo or Detroit.

A rotting economy does a great job of creating crime.


----------



## Taller Better

Hey, it is whatever people are most comfortable thinking about their own cities. If people are satisfied with the conclusion that your chances of being murdered as an innocent person are the same in every city, then maybe we can just move on. Haggling about it can get a bit dull!


----------



## Xusein

Alright then...I'll continue feeling safe. kay:


----------



## Taller Better

10ROT said:


> Alright then...I'll continue feeling safe. kay:


It's all about our own comfort levels, so if we are all happy then as they used to say, "it's all good".


----------



## tablemtn

I think the difference in Toronto is that you are still unlikely to be murdered even if you ARE a drug dealer or a gang member.


----------



## karim aboussir

here in florida U have a much greater chance of getting struck by lightning that getting killed by someone


----------



## dtoronto

10ROT, very true that a bad economy results in crime. But combining that factor with segregation based on income and race, makes it worse. New York, Los Angeles and Chicago, are the strongest economies in the States and they still continue to have very high crime rates. Although New York is low for American rates, for a developed country, the rate is still high. And if you break it up further based on the several different neighbourhoods of each city, they get higher. And if you further look at the neighbourhoods that have high crime rates, they are based on large racially segregated communities with a low income level. 

For years, Chicago was a "model city" that Toronto politicians looked at based on its renewal initiatives. Why, because the actual political boundaries of Toronto and Chicago (not including the suburbs) are similar in size. Both are around 600 km.sq. In size and both have a population of around 2.7 million people. Furthermore, the downtown are of Chicago became clean, safe(r), and overall looked nice. Essentially it was entirely based on aesthetic appeal. The problem with this issue of Chicago being a "model city" is that revitalization groups looked at the downtown area of Chicago and probably assumed the outer neighbourhoods were like Toronto and its quite obvious that they had no experience in visiting the outer neighbourhoods. Downtown Chicago is a nice place, ive been a few times, and it is a great city, never had a problem. But a few miles south or west of the downtown area and you're back into an impoverished racially segregated high crime area. As of today, Toronto has 65 homicides, and Chicago has over 450. And why are these cities different? Toronto doesn’t have massive neighbourhoods segregated to one race and/or income level. There are many segregated parts of neighbourhoods, but they don’t make up the majority, as within a neighbourhood, there are numerous social classes and income levels. So…IMO a healthy city is based on integration in all aspects, from race, class, culture, and whatever else can be integrated.


----------



## Taller Better

karim aboussir said:


> here in florida U have a much greater chance of getting struck by lightning that getting killed by someone



Actually, that is not based on fact. You have a one in three million chance of being killed by lightning, and a 678 chance in three million of being murdered in Orlando (rate 22.6 per 100,000). Orlando is considered the 11th most dangerous city in the USA for six crime categories: murder, rape, robbery, aggravated assault, burglary, and motor vehicle theft.
link:
http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0921299.html


----------



## BigDan35

^^ Ooo, Karim just got told. lol

Philly is at 302


----------



## Taller Better

hehee! I think Karim knows I am only gently pulling his leg, and that I do understand the basic message he was trying to get across! 

(besides, if you stand in the middle of a field during a rainstorm holding up a metal pole you can greatly increase your chances of being struck! )


----------



## techniques1200s

103 for San Francisco, after a shooting in the Mission, and a shooting in North Beach.



Mollywood said:


> I think another important statistic is the percentage of murders solved by the police force. If the vast majority of murders are solved, and murders are taken off the street, that makes a huge difference in how safe that city's population feels. When people feel threatened, they stop going out at night and once the streets are deserted, it feels a lot scarier.
> I've heard that in New Orleans, less that 1% of murders are solved by the police force. That sounds hard to believe but if it's true, there are a lot of murders running around free and I wouldn't be too happy about that.


I can't find the numbers for new Orleans, but I'm sure it's low. San Francisco has one of the lowest homicide clearance rates of any large US city as well. It was 25% in 2007, compared with 53% for California as a whole. That's not convictions though, only arrests. So 25% of SF's 100 or so murders in 2007 resulted in an arrest, and even less resulted in any conviction. I can't find numbers for 2007, but from 2004 through October 2006, there were 253 homicides in San Francisco, and only 1 person was convicted for murder.


----------



## BigDan35

Tech - What are the names of the sections or neighborhoods in San Francisco that would be considered the "rough parts" or "hoods"? Do you have any pictures of them?


----------



## Astralis

Mollywood said:


> For some reason Canadian and European cities feel very safe to me. It's places like Chicago, Philadelphia, Miami, Boston, Pittsburgh and New York's outer boroughs, where I felt unsafe. The fewer people you see walking around at night, the less safe a place feels. I also felt completely safe in Asian cities, like Hong Kong, Bangkok and Ho Chi Minh City. I don't know why American cities feel so different but they do.


I have a bit different experience. I was walking around Bronx at night (before and after midnight) and I've seen some nasty shit in there. I was even taking night photos with my camera and some dudes on the streets were commenting things like "I don't like taking pictures..." or "Don't take pictures here man" and so on but I never felt threatened. I was going around Brooklyn and Queens at night as well and never felt thretened either. To be honest I never felt thretened in US (although Camden, NJ is a bit spooky place to walk around) and I've been to almost every important city.

Probably European cities are much safer than US cities but my point was that American cities aren't that unsafe either, especially if you mind your own business and try not to get in problems. On the other hand if you look for a trouble you can get killed in any city in the worild.

Not sure about Central and South American cities or some cities in Africa since they have much higher murder rates than any US city...


----------



## karim aboussir

BigDan35 said:


> ^^ Ooo, Karim just got told. lol
> 
> Philly is at 302


LOL YEP ! he did anyway orlando is now the 18 th most dangerous city in america an inprovement from last year


----------



## SIC

dtoronto said:


> 10ROT, very true that a bad economy results in crime. But combining that factor with segregation based on income and race, makes it worse. New York, Los Angeles and Chicago, are the strongest economies in the States and they still continue to have very high crime rates. Although New York is low for American rates, for a developed country, the rate is still high. And if you break it up further based on the several different neighbourhoods of each city, they get higher. And if you further look at the neighbourhoods that have high crime rates, they are based on large racially segregated communities with a low income level.
> 
> For years, Chicago was a "model city" that Toronto politicians looked at based on its renewal initiatives. Why, because the actual political boundaries of Toronto and Chicago (not including the suburbs) are similar in size. Both are around 600 km.sq. In size and both have a population of around 2.7 million people. Furthermore, the downtown are of Chicago became clean, safe(r), and overall looked nice. Essentially it was entirely based on aesthetic appeal. The problem with this issue of Chicago being a "model city" is that revitalization groups looked at the downtown area of Chicago and probably assumed the outer neighbourhoods were like Toronto and its quite obvious that they had no experience in visiting the outer neighbourhoods. Downtown Chicago is a nice place, ive been a few times, and it is a great city, never had a problem. But a few miles south or west of the downtown area and you're back into an impoverished racially segregated high crime area. As of today, Toronto has 65 homicides, and Chicago has over 450. And why are these cities different? Toronto doesn’t have massive neighbourhoods segregated to one race and/or income level. There are many segregated parts of neighbourhoods, but they don’t make up the majority, as within a neighbourhood, there are numerous social classes and income levels. So…IMO a healthy city is based on integration in all aspects, from race, class, culture, and whatever else can be integrated.


they probably just stuck to the North/Northwest side. In that respect Chicago is a very model city. I dunno, I love on the Northside and rarely if ever set foot on the South Side. It's true of people from the South Side,it's regardless of class or color. That's just how it is in Chicago. Hyde Park might as well be in Milwaukee as far as I'm concerned. :lol:

But it's hard to compare Toronto with any American city...since honestly the historical factors were vastly different. Canada wasn't multi-cultural when those cities were founded unlike a lot of American cities. You actually seemed to have some sort plan. 
They also didn't have huge deluge of farm workers coming to the cities to look for work in the one of the largest peace time migrations add in some racism/politics...and you had a nasty mix.
Actually how most slums developed in the 3rd world like Latin America and Asia and etc and the great black migration had virtually the same forces shaping them.

But anyway, if you have a good head, listen to instincts and don't look for trouble you'll be safe in every city in the world. If something bad happens it's more bad luck than anything else. I mean I've lived in Mexico City and did everything you're not supposed to do and I never once actually feared for my life. Well just once, but that was because I decided to jaywalk.


----------



## Taller Better

Canada and the USA are both nations founded on immigration, and people from around the world, from all sorts of cultures have arrived in North America since the day they opened the doors for business. That is not to say everyone has always gotten along peachy keen, but it is a fact that a broad range of cultures are the basis of our nations.


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of November 22nd:

*336 murders*...8% decrease from last year


----------



## dtoronto

SIC....I understand where you’re coming from, but I disagree with you on a few aspects. As you said, the North and Northwest sides along with the downtown area is a model design for an urban area, and if they made up Chicago, then it would be a model city. The problem is that don’t make up all of Chicago, as every city could pick out certain neighbourhoods, and if that’s all the city was based on, it would be a model city. And most people in most cities don’t go to most parts of the city, Etobicoke (the western part of Toronto) may as well be Milwaukee to me as well, and several other parts. 

The historical factors of racial and socio-economic segregation are vastly different, but the design in a physical sense or a multi-cultural sense is not. American cities were as multi-cultural as Canadian cities were when founded. Its not like prior to the 1960s that Toronto was 100% British. Toronto has one of the largest Italian, Portuguese, Greek, Jewish and several Eastern European Countries populations outside of their country, which began arriving in the late 1800s, early 1900s. An aspect that is very similar to East Coast American Cities. In other words, Toronto grew as a Multi-cultural city, and over the last 40 years has further grown as a Visibile Minority city combined with multi-culturalism. 

Toronto experienced the Great Depression along with American cities, and there were many people from rural areas that came looking for jobs, but we didn’t have the mass migration of an internal politically suppressed minority population. In the states, this migration can be derived to the 1895 “separation by equalization” policy, which allowed blacks to be equal to whites, but separate in communities. We also didn’t have the “Workers Progressive Administration” of the 1930s, which allowed for the clearance of slums and the creation of high density racially segregated public housing units. IMO it is these two policy initiatives, which destroyed communities, which wasn’t until the brown case of 1955 that they were found un-constitutional. But many cities didn’t acknowledge it until the 1990s, and look at how crime spiked between those years. And look at the neighbourhoods they spiked in. So yeah, the history is different, but the history is different based on how we segregated our races and classes. 

And as to how slums developed in the 3rd world, there are similarities as it’s based on the rural poor looking for work in urban areas. And in many countries in Central and South America the majority of people that live in slums are not necessarily part of the visible minority population but are generally based from rural areas, and the wealthy hold the far majority of the economy, which are the true visible minorities, which are generally white or are ethnically from a generally well developed country. There are not many policies in these countries of how to plan for these migrants. The USA had a specific plan to segregate.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-8,331,469
November 23
2007-440--5.30 per 100k
2008-469--5.63 per 100k

Brooklyn-2,542,427 
2007-188--7.43 per 100k
2008-185--7.28 per 100k

Queens-2,276,755 
2007-64--2.82 per 100k
2008-87--3.82 per 100k

Manhattan-1,639,077 
2007-64--3.91 per 100k
2008-60--3.66 per 100k

Bronx-1,381,641
2007-115--8.35 per 100k
2008-118--8.54 per 100k

Staten Island-491,569
2007-9---1.84 per 100k
2008-19--3.87 per 100k


----------



## im_from_zw038

Zwolle, the netherlands: 1 this year  (some guy slit the throat of his brother)


----------



## techniques1200s

104 for San Francisco.
113 for Oakland.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-8,331,469
November 30
2007-446--5.37 per 100k
2008-475--5.70 per 100k

Brooklyn-2,542,427 
2007-192--7.59 per 100k
2008-187--7.36 per 100k

Queens-2,276,755 
2007-64--2.82 per 100k
2008-89--3.91 per 100k

Manhattan-1,639,077 
2007-64--3.91 per 100k
2008-60--3.66 per 100k

Bronx-1,381,641
2007-117--8.49 per 100k
2008-119--8.61 per 100k

Staten Island-491,569
2007-9---1.84 per 100k
2008-20--4.07 per 100k


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of November 29th:

*340 murders*...8% decrease from last year

_Other Stats - Los Angeles:_

*Rape:* 737
*Robbery:* 12,080
*Assault:* 11,062
*Burglary:* 17,550
*Grand Theft:* 20,301
*Shots Fired:* 3,197
*Shooting Victims:* 1,485


----------



## techniques1200s

I just found these stats from www.everyblock.com. They started logging police calls for San Francisco on October 6th, so in the past 58 days there have been calls for:

421 shots fired calls
164 shots fired calls (recorded by city gunshot detectors)
60 shootings (I'm assuming a shooting is when people are actually injured, as opposed to shots fired)
336 people with guns
95 stabbings
246 people with knives
329 armed robberies
420 strong-arm robberies
90 purse snatchings
2,284 assaults
6,339 fights
100 sexual assaults
24 kidnappings
1,579 burglaries
244 people breaking in
1,180 threats
10 bomb threats
28 explosions
176 "prowlers"
1,935 vehicle component thefts
1,208 vehicle thefts


Of course there are more, but I'm not going to list them all. Out of a total of 104,940 police calls in that time frame, the results were:

51% handled
12% citation issued
9% unknown
9% advised
5% gone on arrival
4% canceled before unit dispatched
3% report made

Several others complete the list, one of them being "arrest made" coming in at around 1% of the total.


----------



## dtoronto




----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is at 170 for the year after a man was killed in the Milan neighborhood. 

Here is the latest victim...



> *Senior grapples with grandson's death
> Crack habit caused his murder, she says*
> Thursday, December 04, 2008
> By Ramon Antonio Vargas
> 
> When Olga Marsalis buries her grandson in the coming days, she will reflect on years of struggle to keep him away from drugs and danger.
> 
> It will be the second grandson she's buried since 2003 and the third funeral of a family member in the past two years.
> 
> Shooting victim Tony Marsalis, 25, died facedown among several bullet casings in the 2900 block of Gen. Taylor Street on Tuesday about 9:50 p.m., according to the New Orleans Police Department. Chief coroner's investigator John Gagliano released his identity early Wednesday.
> 
> Police haven't announced a motive behind the killing. But a weary-eyed Marsalis said she knows precisely what extended her heartache: her grandson's refusal to let her help him kick his crack cocaine addiction, which had raged for at least four years.
> 
> His grandmother's mourning Wednesday conjured up a slew of painful memories. Her sister, Gayle, died from cancer on Olga Marsalis' 68th birthday last November. Her husband, Joseph Benjamin Marsalis, died of prostate cancer in August 2006.
> 
> Five years ago her 27-year-old grandson, Milton Marsalis, Tony's cousin, died behind the steering wheel of his black sport utility vehicle after he was shot in the head while he was parked at LaSalle and Josephine streets in Central City.
> 
> "I sure have been through it," said Marsalis, 69, a distant relative of Ellis Marsalis and his musical family. "My people and I have been through some tragedy."
> 
> Tony Marsalis, who court records show pleaded guilty to crack possession in 2008, was likely killed by someone he vaguely knew and who sold him drugs, his grandmother believes.
> 
> He had no steady job or reliable way to pay for his habit, his grandmother said. He made his money attaching himself to furniture-moving crews or home-renovation crews working in the surrounding Milan neighborhood.
> 
> He started using crack "on credit," something his grandmother repeatedly warned him against.
> 
> Olga Marsalis nagged him to quit, telling him as recently as Monday that if he didn't get himself to a rehabilitation center, he was going to get himself killed, she said.
> 
> Tony Marsalis never gave rehab serious consideration, but he often promised his grandmother he would lock himself up in her home until he rid himself of his habit.
> 
> He never kept his promise, said Olga Marsalis, who had legally adopted him when he was young.
> 
> "He never let God into his life," she said. "You can't beat that crack on your own. . . . I did my part. I fed him. I gave him room and board. He never went to (rehab). He knew what was right from wrong. I won't defend him."
> 
> Ashley, her 23-year-old granddaughter, and Joseph, her 21-year-old grandson, are the two loved ones who keep her going.
> 
> "They have been on the straight and narrow," she said. "They grew up in the Baptist Church. I have to make sure they stay there."


----------



## DrT

from Bloomberg news, partial article quoted:

*Murders Jump in Obama’s Back Yard as Chicago Cuts Police Hires 
*
By John Lippert and Mario Parker

Dec. 5 (Bloomberg) -- The recession is stinging in President-elect Barack Obama’s hometown, where the Chicago Police Department is slowing hiring even as murders increase. 

Murders in Chicago rose 16 percent in the first 10 months of the year. The city’s homicide rate is triple New York’s and double that of Los Angeles. Thirteen pupils have died from gunfire since the semester began in September, said Mike Vaughn, a spokesman for Chicago Public Schools. 

“When economic prospects go down, crime goes up,” said Rev. Marshall Hatch, 50, pastor of New Mount Pilgrim Missionary Baptist Church on the city’s west side. “This is exactly the worst time to cut police manpower.” 

The council’s decision to reduce police hiring next year by about half, to 200 officers, will save $10 million. The budget also requires firing as many as 759 workers in other departments. 

“This is a historic deficit that the city is faced with,” said Laurence Msall, president of the Civic Federation, a non- profit research group. “The fear now is the downturn in the economy will create even more criminal activity.” 

Unemployment in metropolitan Chicago, the third-largest U.S. city, rose to 6.9 percent in October from 4.9 percent a year earlier. Mayor Richard Daley told reporters after a city council meeting last month that several corporations had warned him of plans for deep job cuts next year. 

The city’s revenue will shrink by $187 million in 2009 while expenses will increase by $302 million, Msall said. Revenue will total about $5.97 billion, he said. 

Close to Obama 

Some murders occurred a little more than a mile from Obama’s home in the southside neighborhood of Kenwood. The violence has tempered joy over his election, officials said. 

“It’s a tragedy that people are dying,” said Jody Weis, 50, Chicago’s police superintendent. “It does mar an otherwise tremendous celebration.” 

Obama wasn’t available to comment on the recent upsurge in Chicago murders, said Reid Cherlin, a spokesman for his transition office. 

In a speech last year at a Chicago church, Obama called for more police to combat gangs, more after-school programs for vulnerable children, and more attention among parents to the needs of young people. 

So far this year, murder has claimed more lives in Chicago than during all of 2008. The total stood at 482 on Dec. 4, up from 443 last year. It’s the most since 2003, when 601 people were murdered. The record was 970 homicides in 1974, said Monique Bond, a Chicago Police Department spokeswoman. 

The rate of one homicide for every 5,878 residents compares with one in 11,322 for Los Angeles as of Nov. 29 and one in 17,294 for New York as of Nov. 30, according to U.S. Census Bureau data and local police. Chicago’s population is 2.83 million.


----------



## PlayasCity

Well, i dont know if anyone from my city posted this, but the crime rate in my city, Tijuana, Mexico is in a range of 5-10 people killed daily...

We have accounted for the past recent months more than 700 assassinations... Not counting robbery, assaults, rape, etc, etc.


----------



## BigDan35

PlayasCity said:


> Well, i dont know if anyone from my city posted this, but the crime rate in my city, Tijuana, Mexico is in a range of 5-10 people killed daily...
> 
> We have accounted for the past recent months more than 700 assassinations... *Not counting robbery, assaults, rape, etc, etc*.


Why would they count anyway? They are completely different statistics and crimes from murders


----------



## Somnifor

Minneapolis is up to 35, St Paul is still at 13.


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is at 171 after a man was killed in the Iberville Housing Project. 

Here is the latest victim...



> *Man shot dead in Iberville housing complex*
> by The Times-Picayune
> Monday December 08, 2008, 9:30 PM
> 
> A man was found shot to death Monday night in a parking lot of the Iberville public housing complex.
> 
> The coroner's office didn't release his name pending notification of his family. The coroner's office said the man was from New Orleans. Police were trying to confirm a report he lived nearby.
> 
> Gunfire broke out shortly before 7:45 p.m. in a driveway used as a parking area behind residences of the 1400 block of Conti Street, police said. The man was found lying face-down near a dumpster. A baseball cap lay on the concrete next to his body.
> 
> He was pronounced dead on the scene with multiple gunshot wounds, said John Gagliano, chief investigator for the coroner's office.
> 
> Police had no motive or suspects, officers said.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-8,331,469
December 7
2007-456--5.49 per 100k
2008-486--5.83 per 100k

Brooklyn-2,542,427 
2007-196--7.75 per 100k
2008-195--7.67 per 100k

Queens-2,276,755 
2007-67--2.95 per 100k
2008-89--3.91 per 100k 

Manhattan-1,639,077 
2007-65--3.97 per 100k
2008-60--3.66 per 100k 

Bronx-1,381,641
2007-118--8.57 per 100k
2008-122--8.83 per 100k

Staten Island-491,569
2007-10--2.05 per 100k
2008-20--4.07 per 100k


----------



## BigDan35

*Los Angeles* as of December 6th:

*346 murders*...9% decrease from last year


----------



## Daniel Athias

Rio is not that bad as media say...the last research gives 32/100.000(much smaller then other years that reach more then 50/100.000 i guess, its reducing ) as the crime rate...similliar to some US cities and much lower then other Brazilian Capitals:

Recife : 90/100.000(highest between the capitals)
Belo Horizonte:52/100.000(and they think is a safety city)


Even Foz do Iguaçu-PR is not shown as a violent city, but the crime rate is simmilar to recife.

Sao Paulo is not that bad as well 18,2/100.000

I live in Rio and i never had any problem with violence, i read somewere that most of the crimes(60 porcent) are located at one specific place(complexo do Alemao...a favela at the north zone..)
Some places as South Zone and Downtown are even safier then the other city that i used to live (uberlandia in minas gerais state), the biggest problem here...even not being the most violent city, its turistic and the headquarters of globo, the most expressive media of brazil.


----------



## SlidellWeather

A triple homicide in the 7th Ward has pushed the total to 174 for New Orleans. Still well below last year's numbers at this time. This appears to be a domestic incident...possibly a lover's triangle turned violent...based off the story. 



> *Three men found shot to death in 7th Ward house*
> by Brendan McCarthy, The Times-Picayune
> Saturday December 13, 2008, 7:15 PM
> 
> New Orleans police Saturday afternoon discovered the bodies of three men who apparently had been shot inside a 7th Ward home two days earlier.
> 
> Building manager Ron Bryant, who was working on the other half of the coffee-colored shotgun double house at 2523 Pauger St., said he saw the lower half of a man's body through a window and called police about 12:30 p.m.
> 
> The identities of the victims had not been released as of late Saturday, but police released some information.
> 
> They said the shootings probably took place early Thursday morning. The victims were all adult males, though one of them was wearing women's clothes. There were no signs of forced entry, and detectives believe the shooting was not a home invasion.
> 
> Officer Shereese Harper, a Police Department spokeswoman, said detectives also think the victims and their killer or killers were associates and may have entered the home together.
> 
> The victims were last seen about 1:30 a.m. Thursday. Several neighbors reported hearing gunshots in the area about two hours later.
> 
> Bryant said neighbors hadn't seen the murder victims in days, and the report of gunshots, combined with the men's disappearance, prompted him to peer in the front window Saturday.
> 
> Within minutes of his call, officers and detectives swarmed the block. NOPD Superintendent Warren Riley, dressed in civilian clothes, and Assistant Superintendent Marlon Defillo were among those surveying the scene.
> 
> Riley called the triple murder an "unfortunate situation" and said that statistics show crime rates have been down lately in the city.
> 
> Homicide Detective Michael McCleery is in charge of the investigation.
> 
> Within hours of the discovery of the bodies, Crimestoppers offered a $5,000 reward for information leading to the arrest and indictment of those responsible.
> 
> Police ask anyone with information to call Crimestoppers at 504.822.1111 or toll-free at 877.903.7867. Callers do not have to give their names or testify.


----------



## BigDan35

Philadelphia is at *320 murders*


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco is at 104. Last years total was raised to 100 as well, up from 98.


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans is up to 175 for the year after a jealous idiot killed a man over a girl at club in the French Quarter. 

Here is the story...



> *Man arrested in murder at Club Dream in French Quarter*
> by The Times-Picayune
> Monday December 15, 2008, 11:03 AM
> 
> Police arrested a 20-year-old Gretna man with the shooting of a man and a woman at a Decatur Street club in the French Quarter early Monday morning, booking Narkee Hunter with first-degree murder and attempted murder.
> 
> The man died and an 18-year-old woman was sent to the hospital during the aftermath of a shooting that occurred around 2:20 a.m. at Club Hush, 309 Decatur St., the New Orleans Police Department said. The club was formerly known as Club Dream.
> 
> A police log said a security guard apprehended a man with a gun fleeing the club just after the shooting. Police spokeswoman Shereese Harper said this man was Hunter.
> 
> In a news release, Harper said Hunter's arrest can be credited in part to citizen cooperation with homicide detectives.
> 
> The man, who New Orleans EMS paramedics pronounced dead inside the French Quarter nightclub, appeared to be around 20 years old, said Jeb Tate, an EMS spokesman. John Gagliano, the chief investigator for the Orleans Parish coroner's office, said they are still working on identifying the man.
> 
> The woman, who had been shot in the abdomen, was taken to University Hospital in stable condition.
> 
> Paramedics took three others to Tulane Hospital with minor injuries they sustained as they tried to escape the club, Tate said.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City-8,331,469
December 14
2007-464--5.59 per 100k
2008-492--5.91 per 100k

Brooklyn-2,542,427 
2007-200--7.90 per 100k
2008-198--7.79 per 100k

Queens-2,276,755 
2007-68--3.00 per 100k
2008-90--3.95 per 100k 

Manhattan-1,639,077 
2007-65--3.97 per 100k
2008-60--3.66 per 100k 

Bronx-1,381,641
2007-121--8.78 per 100k
2008-124--8.97 per 100k

Staten Island-491,569
2007-10--2.05 per 100k
2008-20--4.07 per 100k


----------



## nordisk celt83

I should imagine 20-25 of those are from Dublin, which has a population of 1.2million!
It's a decrease on the year before, but a huge increase on a decade or so ago!


----------



## Pavlemadrid

*Madrid*: 70 murders in 2008 (In this zone are living 6,500.000 inh.)


----------



## karim aboussir

just got official stats from morocco 
RABAT total is 22 homicides in 2008 for greater population of 2 million 
this includes the city and all suburbs 
not bad at all


----------



## deranged

^^ Impressive stats for Madrid and Rabat.


----------



## Pavlemadrid

^^


----------



## rosn19

Laredo, Mexico, this past 2008 there were 57 murders and it is a city with a population of about 350,000. It is right across the river from Laredo, Texas.


----------



## santotam

Bogotá, Colombia during 2008 had 19 per 100.000, they say it increased 3% compared to 2007, shame.
http://www.elespectador.com/articulo109588-2008-aumentaron-muertes-violentas-bogota


----------



## dongwest89

There is no Uptopia!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PmPehYNj5cA


----------



## Grey Towers

7 for Toronto so far. On course for an average year, keeping in mind there are more murders in the summer.


----------



## Goyazny

Since Chuck Noris moved to Belgrade, there were no murders for few years.
Except thousends he have killed....


----------



## marshol

*Oslo*'s got an average murder rate of *1,67* a year. In Oslo there is 10 murders a year, and the city has around 600 000 people. (Only Oslo Municipal counted, not the suburbs)


----------



## Aireos

City Man said:


> Yes the murder rate did halve in Medellin from the early 90's to later in the decade from 381 per 100k in '91 to 154 in '98 (figures for city proper), while creeping up again around the millenium. In Escobar-less Medellin, 154 per 100k is still an absurdly high murder rate for a city of 2 million.
> 
> The numbers are (or were) absolutely extraordinary for that city. I've never seen anything like it in criminology.


*Medellín | 1991-2007 murders per 100.000 habs:*



*[+]*

We must also take into account that the main reason for the high homicide rate in Colombia *is the current armed conflict*, it inflates the numbers, and is the main generator of deaths.

*Most worrisome is that other cities and countries in Latin America (and in the world) have similar or higher numbers of homicides rates to those of Colombia*, because other countries generally in most cases don't have an internal conflict that justifying a high rate of homicides, which leaves a lot to think about.

The current numbers of homicides by people in Colombia are the lowest in 30 years, a period in which criminals and drug trafficking was going to become stronger. 

Also the strengthening of the consumption of hallucinogens in the United States and Europe, and the lack of action by the Colombian government response to the era (1980-1990) led the country into a period of disorder and and violence without unprecedents.

_*As the numbers of deaths in Colombia's cities, it must be burn in mind that takes into account all types of incidents, from traffic accidents and accidental death, to murders, ie, there is no discrimination in these figures.*_


----------



## Leinad_pt

I´m curious about know if the criminal tax rate is like the mean in europe or it seems more like U.S


----------



## NailZ

These are the latest stats (2007) i could find for the state of Western Australia. 73% of the states population (2.2mil) reside in the state capital - Perth.

Homicide and related offences - 
 ..........................Number ...........Rate (per 100,000)
Murder: ................27.................1.23
Attempted Murder:..6...................0.22
Manslaughter:........10..................0.45
Total Homicide:......43..................1.95


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for February 15 2009

City
2008-54 
2009-48

Brooklyn
2008-15
2009-15

Queens
2008-11
2009-11

Manhattan
2008-9
2009-6

Bronx
2008-18
2009-12

Staten Island
2008-1
2009-4

Population
2008-8,360,073
2009-8,410,233


----------



## Cosmo Urbano

world!

Rank Countries Amount (top to bottom) 
#1 Colombia:	0.617847 per 1,000 people 
#2 South Africa:	0.496008 per 1,000 people 
#3 Jamaica:	0.324196 per 1,000 people 
#4 Venezuela:	0.316138 per 1,000 people 
#5 Russia:	0.201534 per 1,000 people 
#6 Mexico:	0.130213 per 1,000 people 
#7 Estonia:	0.107277 per 1,000 people 
#8 Latvia:	0.10393 per 1,000 people 
#9 Lithuania:	0.102863 per 1,000 people 
#10 Belarus:	0.0983495 per 1,000 people 
#11 Ukraine:	0.094006 per 1,000 people 
#12 Papua New Guinea:	0.0838593 per 1,000 people 
#13 Kyrgyzstan:	0.0802565 per 1,000 people 
#14 Thailand:	0.0800798 per 1,000 people 
#15 Moldova:	0.0781145 per 1,000 people 
#16 Zimbabwe:	0.0749938 per 1,000 people 
#17 Seychelles:	0.0739025 per 1,000 people 
#18 Zambia:	0.070769 per 1,000 people 
#19 Costa Rica:	0.061006 per 1,000 people 
#20 Poland:	0.0562789 per 1,000 people 
#21 Georgia:	0.0511011 per 1,000 people 
#22 Uruguay:	0.045082 per 1,000 people 
#23 Bulgaria:	0.0445638 per 1,000 people 
#24 United States:	0.042802 per 1,000 people 
#25 Armenia:	0.0425746 per 1,000 people 
#26 India:	0.0344083 per 1,000 people 
#27 Yemen:	0.0336276 per 1,000 people 
#28 Dominica:	0.0289733 per 1,000 people 
#29 Azerbaijan:	0.0285642 per 1,000 people 
#30 Finland:	0.0283362 per 1,000 people 
#31 Slovakia:	0.0263303 per 1,000 people 
#32 Romania:	0.0250784 per 1,000 people 
#33 Portugal:	0.0233769 per 1,000 people 
#34 Malaysia:	0.0230034 per 1,000 people 
#35 Macedonia, The Former Yugoslav Republic of:	0.0229829 per 1,000 people 
#36 Mauritius:	0.021121 per 1,000 people 
#37 Hungary:	0.0204857 per 1,000 people 
#38 Korea, South:	0.0196336 per 1,000 people 
#39 Slovenia:	0.0179015 per 1,000 people 
#40 France:	0.0173272 per 1,000 people 
#41 Czech Republic:	0.0169905 per 1,000 people 
#42 Iceland:	0.0168499 per 1,000 people 
#43 Australia:	0.0150324 per 1,000 people 
#44 Canada:	0.0149063 per 1,000 people 
#45 Chile:	0.014705 per 1,000 people 
#46 United Kingdom:	0.0140633 per 1,000 people 
#47 Italy:	0.0128393 per 1,000 people 
#48 Spain:	0.0122456 per 1,000 people 
#49 Germany:	0.0116461 per 1,000 people 
#50 Tunisia:	0.0112159 per 1,000 people 
#51 Netherlands:	0.0111538 per 1,000 people 
#52 New Zealand:	0.0111524 per 1,000 people 
#53 Denmark:	0.0106775 per 1,000 people 
#54 Norway:	0.0106684 per 1,000 people 
#55 Ireland:	0.00946215 per 1,000 people 
#56 Switzerland:	0.00921351 per 1,000 people 
#57 Indonesia:	0.00910842 per 1,000 people 
#58 Greece:	0.0075928 per 1,000 people 
#59 Hong Kong:	0.00550804 per 1,000 people 
#60 Japan:	0.00499933 per 1,000 people 
#61 Saudi Arabia:	0.00397456 per 1,000 people 
#62 Qatar:	0.00115868 per 1,000 people 
Weighted average:	0.1 per 1,000 people


----------



## Aireos

^^ Your list is outdated, at this moment, countries like Venezuela, South Africa or Angola have higher rates than Colombia (A figure which diminishes year by year in Colombia )


----------



## deranged

Aireos said:


> ^^ Your list is outdated...


That's correct. The source for Cosmo_urbano's list is http://www.u3acostadelsol.org/downloads/murders-per-capita.pdf, which states:



> SOURCE: Seventh United Nations Survey of Crime Trends and Operations of Criminal Justice Systems, covering the period *1998 - 2000*
> (United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime, Centre for International Crime Prevention) via NationMaster


----------



## Aireos

^^ If for you a list that is based on data from more than *10* years *(1998-2000!) *ago isn't outdated...

See this links:

*Colombia 2005 murder rates (39-38 x 100.000):*

*[+]* (see 17-18 pags)

Homicide rates x 100.000 persons 1960-*2005*:



Homicide rates x 100.000 persons in Cali, Medellín and Bogotá 1960-*2005*:



*Colombia 2008 murder rates (33 x 100.000 | -5 points). *

*[+]*

*[+]*

Other countries:

-*Venezuela murder rates 1996-2006 (46 x 100.000)*

*[+]*

-*Guatemala (45 x 100.000)*

*[+]*

-*South Africa (38 x 100.000) 2008:*

*[+]*


----------



## rosn19

so far this year in laredo mexico, 7 murders, pop. 327,000


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for April 12 2009

City
2008-137
2009-101

Brooklyn
2008-49
2009-45

Queens
2008-26
2009-19

Manhattan
2008-18
2009-10

Bronx
2008-39
2009-22

Staten Island
2008-5
2009-5

Population
2008-8,360,073


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 4/4/09

Homicides 
2009 - 76
2008 - 104

Rapes
2009 - 183
2008 - 211

Robbery
2009 - 3323
2008 - 3248

Agg Assaults
2009 - 2778
2008 - 3109

Violent crime down 5% YTD from 2008 and 8% from 2007! crime and homicides have dropped for 7 years in a row! We are on pace for just over 300 murders this year. hopefully we will be less than 300 which would be great.


----------



## aaabbbccc

excellent news casablanca !! lowest in 20 years 
just got some stats 
so far in greater metro casablanca ( 4 million people ) there were only 19 homicides this year 
good job ! let us hope it stays that way


----------



## dtoronto

The past month has been quiet in Toronto, 3 homicides in 37 days, or 1 homicide in 35 days...Toronto (pop. 2.5 million) had its 13 homicide of the year yesterday. The Greater Toronto Area (pop. 5.7 million) is at 21 homicides.


----------



## aaabbbccc

dtoronto said:


> The past month has been quiet in Toronto, 3 homicides in 37 days, or 1 homicide in 35 days...Toronto (pop. 2.5 million) had its 13 homicide of the year yesterday. The Greater Toronto Area (pop. 5.7 million) is at 21 homicides.


I see that toronto and casablanca have very similar homicide rates
both areas have low numbers even though toronto is about one million people bigger than casablanca metropolitan 
alot of major cities around the world murder numbers are down


----------



## miamipaintball

dtoronto said:


> The past month has been quiet in Toronto, 3 homicides in 37 days, or 1 homicide in 35 days...Toronto (pop. 2.5 million) had its 13 homicide of the year yesterday. The Greater Toronto Area (pop. 5.7 million) is at 21 homicides.



that's great , the bahamas with a pop around 350,000 had its 21 murder on the 17th


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for April 19 2009

City
2008-142
2009-109

Brooklyn
2008-50
2009-50

Queens
2008-27
2009-19

Manhattan
2008-19
2009-11

Bronx
2008-41
2009-24

Staten Island
2008-5
2009-5

Population
2008-8,360,073
2009-8,410,233


----------



## Beware

*From " Forbes " magazine....*

*Forgive Me, if THIS article * (see below link) is " old news "....*

* http://www.yahoo.com/s/1062719​


----------



## Somnifor

There have been 4 homicides in Twin Cities suburbs this month but the Minneapolis murder drought continues.

So far this year:

Minneapolis - 3 (down from 14 this time last year)
St Paul - 4
Suburbs - 5


----------



## Obscene

I think murders are down in Sweden aswell..
It was way down in 2008 compared to 2007, and the trend seems to continue.
At least in Stockholm..

Murders 2009 (only those reported in the media, im not sure if all murders gets reported in the media..)

*April 29th:*

*Sweden: 25* (*last year at the same time: 43*)

*Stockholm: 6 (9 last year at the same time..)
Gothenburg: 3 (5 last year)
Malmo: 0 (?) * (*3 last year*)


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for April 26 2009

City
2008-156
2009-120

Brooklyn
2008-55
2009-58

Queens
2008-28
2009-20

Manhattan
2008-21
2009-11

Bronx
2008-46
2009-26

Staten Island
2008-6
2009-5

Population
2008-8,363,710
2009-8,414,335


----------



## Somnifor

Obscene said:


> I think murders are down in Sweden aswell..
> It was way down in 2008 compared to 2007, and the trend seems to continue.
> At least in Stockholm..
> 
> Murders 2009 (only those reported in the media, im not sure if all murders gets reported in the media..)
> 
> *April 29th:*
> 
> *Sweden: 25* (*last year at the same time: 43*)
> 
> *Stockholm: 6 (9 last year at the same time..)
> Gothenburg: 3 (5 last year)
> Malmo: 0 (?) * (*3 last year*)


Interesting. In 2007 Minneapolis/St Paul metro had a slightly lower murder rate per capita than the Stockholm metro and I took a little bit of delight in telling people that because they always assume that American cities are more dangerous than European ones. 

It looks like it is a race to the bottom this year. When talking about murder rates a race to the bottom is one that everybody wins.:cheers:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 4/25/2009

Murders

2008 - 130
2009 - 89

Down 32%


----------



## chicagogeorge

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/chi-burned-teen-04-may04,0,5989154.story


> *South Side teen chased, beaten, shot and burned -- and no one knows why
> Family wonders why boy with no gang tie was fatally attacked*
> By Jeff Long | Tribune reporter
> May 4, 2009
> 
> 
> Alex Arellano's family was so concerned about threats the 15-year-old was getting from gang members that they pulled him from Chicago Discovery Academy in the fall.
> 
> But they didn't know how serious the situation was until his uncle got a chilling call Friday from a friend of the teenager's, saying that he was being chased and beaten with bats in a neighborhood several miles from their home.
> 
> "He was knocked down by bats, and after he got up, he started to run but was struck by a car that was chasing him," said his uncle Juan Tirado, who went Friday night to the area near 53rd Street and Sacramento Avenue where the caller said Arellano was last seen, but could find no sign of him.
> 
> The teen's severely beaten and burned body wasn't found until about 2:30 p.m. Saturday in the 3000 block of West 54th Place, a few blocks from where Tirado had been directed, police said.
> 
> 
> The Cook County medical examiner's office said Arellano died of a gunshot wound to the head and ruled it a homicide, but would not say if the teen was dead before his body was burned. No one had been arrested by Sunday evening.
> 
> The grieving family spent Sunday struggling to understand why a teen who police say had no criminal record or ties to gangs was targeted for such a brutal death.
> 
> "Cowards," Tirado said as he stood on the back porch of the family's apartment in the 8900 block of South Escanaba Avenue, where Arellano lived with his mother, Yeimi Tirado, a 12-year-old sister and a 5-year-old stepbrother.
> 
> Tirado lashed out at his nephew's unknown killers.
> 
> "You guys are not human," he said. "A human would not do that to another human being -- especially a child, who had no gang affiliation."
> 
> He also pleaded with anyone who saw his nephew being chased about 7 p.m. Friday, when he received the call from Arellano's friend, to contact police.
> 
> "I know it's hard for people around there to say anything," Tirado said. "But if someone saw something, call the police anonymously and say something. It was just so vicious and horrifying of them to do this to a child."
> 
> Arellano last attended Chicago Discovery Academy on Sept. 9, Chicago Public Schools spokeswoman Monique Bond said. School administrators do not recall the teen or his family reporting a problem with threats, Bond said.
> 
> "If any student feels threatened, there is a system in place to address that," Bond said. "You could go to anybody. A teacher. The principal."
> 
> Tirado said the family hoped to move to another neighborhood so that Arellano could attend another school, but financial problems made that difficult. They felt the best way to deal with the problem was just to keep Arellano at home. The teen had a learning disability, Tirado said, and spent much of his time playing video games since leaving school.
> 
> Neighbors who asked not to be identified described him as a quiet kid who did not make trouble or seem to be involved with gangs.
> 
> "He's a very shy kid," said Tirado's girlfriend, Juanita Quiroz. "He was funny. He didn't want to get in anybody's business. He liked to laugh."
> 
> The last time family members had seen Arellano was Thursday night. They realized Friday morning he was gone and did not know where he was until a girl who Tirado did not know called about 7 p.m. Friday. At first, she said Arellano needed to be picked up from 51st Street and Albany Avenue. She called a few minutes later with the description of the chase, saying police were on the scene.
> 
> On Friday night, Tirado said he and other family members asked police to help search for the teen, but were told to go home and call police in their own neighborhood to fill out a missing person's report. An officer arrived about midnight and took the report, Tirado said.
> 
> On Saturday morning, family members were back in the neighborhood where Arellano was last seen, handing out fliers with the teen's picture. A family member saw police gathered near where the body was found at 2:30 p.m. and helped identify Arellano, Tirado said.
> 
> Tirado has no idea why his nephew was in the neighborhood where his body was found or why anyone would kill him.
> 
> "I think it was probably a set-up situation," he said. "To get him out of this area."


----------



## El Mariachi

Milwaukee--22 murders.


----------



## Grey Towers

Number 17 for Toronto today after a couple of drug-addled nobodies got stabby with each other.


----------



## Fab87

*Italy, Veneto* (the Region around Venice), population about 4.8 million:

2009: 3 murders
A newborn baby drowned by his mother
An old woman knifed by her man 
A man killed during a brawl

In 2008 we had 26 murders, 8 in the first five months.
Murder rate per 100,000 people in 2008: 0,53

What about *Verona*, my home town (population 265.000)?
In 2009 0 murders
In 2008 5 murders 
(one guy killed in a political aggression-a very controversial case-and a man who shot his family) 
Murder rate per 100,000 people in 2008: 1,8


----------



## miamipaintball

miami dade county is at 78 (i dont think this includes the city) if we continue the exact same pace, we would end with 276, plus city if not counted, so it would be over 300 for the first time in like 10 years.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for May 3 2009

City
2008-166
2009-131

Brooklyn
2008-58
2009-61

Queens
2008-29
2009-23

Manhattan
2008-22
2009-13

Bronx
2008-50
2009-28

Staten Island
2008-7
2009-6

Population
2008-8,363,710
2009-8,414,335


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

damn what are they doing in the bronx thats working?


----------



## miamipaintball

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> damn what are they doing in the bronx thats working?


maybe it has a low unemployment rate? so no one is out doing bad stuff anymore. all working jobs


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

well, that wouldnt have changed that drastically in the last couple of years. whatever is working in the bronx could potentially work in New Orleans, St Loius Oakland and so on.


----------



## dtoronto




----------



## fri

I tried to find the murder rate for my city (Taipei) but I can't find anything online. 

Kinda strange...


----------



## aaabbbccc

fri said:


> I tried to find the murder rate for my city (Taipei) but I can't find anything online.
> 
> Kinda strange...


you might want to call their police dept
I get my stats from my uncle who works for casablanca metro police dept
it is hard to find stats online
good luck wiht that


----------



## Fab87

I've found everything on a website about solved and unsolved murders in Italy: every murder is reported


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles is seriously experiencing a monumental drop in Homicides. As we have mentioned before, we are in year 7 of drastic drops in crime, and so far this year we have had a 33% decrease in murders. LA has a very good chance of finishing the year with less than 250 homicides. 

As of 5/2/09, City Population 4,005,000 +

2009 - 93 Homicides
2008 - 138 Homicides


----------



## miamipaintball

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Los Angeles is seriously experiencing a monumental drop in Homicides. As we have mentioned before, we are in year 7 of drastic drops in crime, and so far this year we have had a 33% decrease in murders. LA has a very good chance of finishing the year with less than 250 homicides.
> 
> As of 5/2/09, City Population 4,005,000 +
> 
> 2009 - 93 Homicides
> 2008 - 138 Homicides


that's insane and awesome, miami dade, looks as if it will surpass the 250's mark this year for the first time in 10 years. and L.A has 2x the amount of miami dade, how do you get your stats? i have to email the morgue.


----------



## miamipaintball

feel bad for Chicago


CHICAGO, Illinois (CNN) -- The Rev. Michael Pfleger has ordered the American flag at St. Sabina Church hung upside-down -- a historic sign of distress -- to symbolize the growing death toll among the city's youngsters.
Alex Arellano was beaten, burned and shot in the head last week. He was 15.

Alex Arellano was beaten, burned and shot in the head last week. He was 15.
Click to view previous image
1 of 3
Click to view next image

So far this school year, 36 children and teens have been murdered -- more than one a week -- and Pfleger is among a chorus of weary Chicagoans who say the slayings aren't getting the attention they deserve.

Had 36 kids died of swine flu this year, "there would be this great influx of resources that say, 'Let's stop this, lets deal with this,' " Pfleger said.

Instead, because violence is driving the epidemic, "We're hiding it. We're ignoring it. We're denying the problems," he said.

Pfleger is not the first Chicagoan to express the sentiment. In 2007, after the city recorded 31 murdered children during the school year, Arne Duncan, then-CEO of public schools, expressed similar disappointment. Video Watch why the violence seems worse now »

Duncan, who now serves as President Obama's secretary of education, said "all hell would break loose" if these killings took place in one of the metro area's upscale enclaves.

"If that happened to one of Chicago's wealthiest suburbs -- and God forbid it ever did -- if it was a child being shot dead every two weeks in Hinsdale or Winnetka or Barrington, do you think the status quo would remain? There's no way it would," he said.

Yet the problem has only worsened since Duncan publicly shared his observation. With about a month left in the school year, Chicago's public schools have topped the number of students slain in the 2007-2008 and 2006-2007 school years -- 27 and 31, respectively.

One of the most disturbing slayings came last week when the family of Alex Arellano found the 15-year-old's body. He had been beaten, burned and shot in the head.

"It's sad because they didn't have to torture him that way. He never did nothing wrong, never. He was a good kid. It just gets to me. It's crazy," Alex's friend Ashley Recendez said. Video Watch friends, family describe Alex »
AC 360
Hear from emergency room doctors treating the victims of Chicago shootings on AC 360.
Tonight, 10pm ET
see full schedule »

Indeed, police say the teen had no criminal record, no gang affiliation. His family says he was well-behaved and shy, almost fearful of strangers. They had recently taken him out of school to protect him after gang members threatened him.

He was last seen May 1, leaving his girlfriend's house. His girlfriend told his family that several young men chased him and beat him with baseball bats. She didn't know why.

The family found his brutalized body in an alley the next day, which at the time made Alex the 34th child slain this school year in the city, according to an unofficial tally kept by the Chicago Tribune.

"Why would they do this to a child that has nothing to do with nothing, and just, on top of that, brutally killing him?" asked Alex's uncle Juan Tirado.

Chicago Police Superintendent Jody Weis said scuffles among youth have become more violent and a conflict that 20 years ago would have warranted a pushing or wrestling match now sometimes results in gunfire.

"There's simply too many gangs, too many guns and too many drugs on the streets," he said. "We've got a problem with some of our young people are resorting to use of weapons and violence to solve any type of conflicts they may have." Video Watch how police try to fight gangs »

Weis said he concurred with Duncan's remarks from two years ago and bemoaned that society had become desensitized, almost to the point of acceptance, by the violence in some of America's major cities.

"That is a very sad state of affairs," he said. Video Watch how Chicago is struggling with the violence »

But not all officials are convinced the level of violence against children is unique to Chicago.

Mayor Richard Daley said the numbers appear worse in his city because the public school system considers teenagers students even after they drop out.
Don't Miss

* 360blog: A mother reacts to Chicago violence

"The rest of America doesn't count them. You're a dropout forever. We don't think they're dropouts. They're students," he said.

He further said Chicago's problems are no worse than those in any other American city.

"It's all over, the same thing," he said. "You go to a large city or small city, it's all over America. It's not unique to one community or one city."

Despite Daley's remarks, CNN has learned that none of the city's 36 victims this year was a dropout.

Also, Daley's statistics on the number of youths killed in other cities don't appear to match reports from American cities.

Los Angeles, California, notorious for its gang problems, is larger than Chicago. It has reported only 23 child slayings this school year. Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, is about half the size of Chicago, but it has witnessed only a ninth of the child slayings: four this school year.

In 2007, Diane Latiker, founder of the community group Kids Off the Block, began a memorial on a vacant lot in Chicago. She bought 30 landscaping stones and wrote the name of a slain school-age child on each of them.

Her hopes were that the stark sight of the memorial would shock the city into action.

Today, the memorial includes 153 stones, some for children as young as 10, and there is little indication the pace is waning, as at least two children were killed since Alex Arellano's body was found Saturday.

"They come by here and they do this, and they come by here in cars and families come and cry," Latiker said of the burgeoning memorial.

Asked who was failing the kids -- police? schools? city officials? -- she replied flatly, "We all are."

Other community activists said they're at a loss to find any simple explanation. In May 2007, public outrage overflowed after the death of 16-year-old Blair Holt, an honor student and aspiring songwriter.

According to various media reports, Holt was riding a city bus when a gunfight erupted between two gang members. Holt tried to shield a young girl who was in the line of fire and was fatally shot in the stomach.

His death sparked public protests, and grieving family and activists listed a host of scapegoats: lax gun laws, insufficient policing, bad parenting. But two years later, families and activists say they're tired and discouraged by the torpid pace of change.

Lakeesha Stevens, whose son was shot as he slept in the car last year, said, "It can happen to anyone... you can be walking, you can be anywhere."

Fortunately, Martrell Stevens survived the shooting, but kindergarten proved a lot tougher for the youngster after the bullet left him partially paralyzed.

Weis said Chicago police work tirelessly to keep the violence out of the schools, and he expressed relief that the city is "providing a safe place for our young folks to learn."
advertisement

However, he acknowledged that the conflicts sometimes begin in the schools and are finished off-campus. The violence will continue to be a priority for Chicago police, he said.

"I can promise you the Chicago Police Department is outraged and we will continue to work these cases with high energy and a great deal of enthusiasm," he sai


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

the LAPD (lapdonline.org) posts weekly crime updates on Wednesdays.


----------



## Chicagoago

miamipaintball said:


> feel bad for Chicago
> 
> 
> CHICAGO, Illinois (CNN) -- The Rev. Michael Pfleger has ordered the American flag at St. Sabina Church hung upside-down -- a historic sign of distress -- to symbolize the growing death toll among the city's youngsters.
> Alex Arellano was beaten, burned and shot in the head last week. He was 15.
> ....



I saw that too. It's strange because murder this year is actually over 20% below last year, which is a pretty big swing. Last year saw an uptick from the year before, but we're still quite a bit below where we were in the early 2000's.

This year though it's more young kids who are being killed, and that 15 year old was a horrible story. Quite shocking. I can't imagine living in some of those west and south side neighborhoods.



The main reason crime in this city is "tolerated" is because its so segregated, at least murder.

So far this year 80% of homicides have been black, and 90% male. The rest have mostly been hispanic. I'm not even sure if there's been more than 1 or 2 white people murdered in the entire city this year. I really wish the city could come together on the chaos.


----------



## aaabbbccc

chicago is a great town I love that city but it has a very dark side too


----------



## rosn19

Laredo, Mexico. Population 350,000, murders so far this year 37. Laredo, USA, population 280,000; has had so far 23. The combined population of this bi-national metropolitan area is of 730,000, with 60 murders if both are combined.


----------



## eklips

People, you should take care about these stats you use as if they were the ultimate truth!

Crime stats measure police activity more than they show crime...


----------



## Somnifor

Murder stats are fairly absolute, at least in the jurisdiction I live in. Two years ago Minneapolis had 21 homicides at this point in the year, this year there are 4. It is not because they are hiding bodies.

Crime stats for rape, assult and theft are more variable because the rate of reporting varies between cities, countries and cultures, because of differing definitions and because of different levels of enthusiasm for keeping accurate crime stats. Usually murders are hidden from official statistics when a corrupt police force is trying to hide something or the rate is so high that it is embarassing. Most US murder stats that come from official sources are accurate.


----------



## eklips

Of course the margin is smaller but it can still be done.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for May 10 2009

City
2008-176
2009-138

Brooklyn
2008-60
2009-63

Queens
2008-32
2009-26

Manhattan
2008-24
2009-13

Bronx
2008-52
2009-30

Staten Island
2008-8
2009-6

Population
2008-8,363,710
2009-8,414,335


----------



## Squiggles

I don't have any exact figures, but so far in 2009, Madison (Population about a quarter-million) has had zero murders. It's quite nice.


----------



## bayviews

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Los Angeles is seriously experiencing a monumental drop in Homicides. As we have mentioned before, we are in year 7 of drastic drops in crime, and so far this year we have had a 33% decrease in murders. LA has a very good chance of finishing the year with less than 250 homicides.
> 
> As of 5/2/09, City Population 4,005,000 +
> 
> 2009 - 93 Homicides
> 2008 - 138 Homicides



That's really great to see LA's homicide rate drop, what has LA been doing right that made it happen?


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

well, it all started with the arrival of Chief Bratton. he brought his philosophies, strategies and organization to the LAPD and it has worked. it should also be noted that the LAPD is by far the smallest big city police department. the LAPD is almost at 10,000 officers. i think Chicago has 15,000 and NYC is almost at 40,000 if memory serves me correct.


----------



## dtoronto




----------



## chicagogeorge

philadweller said:


> America needs to legalize marijuana, prostitution and gay marriage. Currently all three are considered illegal. The laws in this country are semi-puritanical *and enforcing the 3 that I mentioned leads to incarceration.*


How many gay people have gone to jail for getting married:lol:



> The real criminals are the ones out to hurt others. Many cops run sting operations and I believe this is called entrapment.
> 
> If gambling, tobacco, alcohol and guns can be legal and regulated then why not marijuana and prostitution? American could be a lot richer if some of the less violent offenses were abolished. Also, the tourism industry would boom even more.
> 
> The crime rate in the US is high because there are so many types of crimes to enforce which are not really worth enforcing.
> Drug addiction is a disease, not a crime.


How about legalizing heroine or crack cocaine?

Some say child sex offenders are sick too. Should we treat that as a disease? How about incest between two consenting adults? Should we legalize those practices??


Btw, I want marijuana to be legal too


----------



## Aiacos

Marihuana, opium, heroine, cocaine, cryslat meth, etc. are legal in mexico. Theres no way of comparison with pedophilia.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for May 31 2009

City
2008-204
2009-161

Brooklyn
2008-70
2009-74

Queens
2008-36
2009-28

Manhattan
2008-29
2009-15

Bronx
2008-59
2009-38

Staten Island
2008-10
2009-6

Population
2008-8,363,710
2009-8,414,335


----------



## Somnifor

Minneapolis is still at 4, St Paul is still at 5, there have been 6 in the suburbs. This has been a remakable year in terms of people not getting murdered. To put it in perspective for past 10 years Minneapolis has averaged 50 to 60 homicides per year, St Paul around 15. In a normal year Minneapolis would be at about 25 right now.

The metro has had 15 homicides so far for a population of 3.4 million, it's been many decades since we posted numbers like this. If this is the beginning of a bigger social trend it is fantastic news. It seems like a lot of cities in the US are experiencing significant downward trends in homicide.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 5/30/09

2009 - 114
2008 - 163

Down 30 %


----------



## Stifler

Some official data for European countries and capitals:

http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/cache/ITY_OFFPUB/KS-SF-09-036/EN/KS-SF-09-036-EN.PDF

*Homicides per 100,000 inh (average per year 2005-2007) in the European countries*

Liechtenstein 0.00 
Iceland 0.56 
Austria 0.64 
Malta 0.66 
Norway 0.69
Switzerland 0.83
Germany 0.90 
Slovenia 0.93 
Greece 1.05 
Sweden 1.05 
Netherlands 1.06 
Spain 1.12 
Italy 1.13 
Denmark 1.17 
Poland 1.37 
England & Wales 1.43 
Luxembourg 1.42 
Ireland 1.45 
France 1.46
Portugal 1.47 
Hungary 1.57 
Northern Ireland 1.59 
Croatia 1.63 
Cyprus 1.66 
Slovakia 1.76 
Czech Republic 1.99 
Romania 2.02 
Belgium 2.04 
Scotland 2.17 
Macedonia 2.22 
Finland 2.23 
Serbia 2.24 
Bulgaria 2.37 
Montenegro 3.05 
Turkey 6.10 
Estonia 7.30 
Lithuania 9.69 

*Homicides per 100,000 inh (average per year 2005-2007) in the European capitals.*

Valletta 0.00
Vaduz 0.00
Lisbon 0.68
Reykjavik 0.77
Ljubljana 1.00
Berne 1.09
Athens 1.10
Vienna 1.21
Bucharest 1.28
Rome 1.32
Madrid 1.35
Zagreb 1.45
Paris 1.49
Berlin 1.49
Budapest 1.55
Oslo 1.61
Helsinki 1.96
Lefkosia 2.10
Copenhagen 2.13
Warsaw 2.16
London 2.25
Edinburgh 2.38
Sofia 2.40
Dublin 2.40
Brussels 2.94
Belgrade 3.17
Luxembourg 3.22
Prague 3.25
Bratislava 3.29
Skopje 3.55
Amsterdam 3.63
Belfast 3.74
Ankara 4.64
Vilnius 7.58
Tallinn 8.07


----------



## 187cc

In Auckland, New Zealand it's been about 1.2 to 1.5 the past few years, pretty low, but crime here is pretty high, lots of assaults, muggings, drug manufacturing and imports, robbery and larceny is omnipresent. TIME magazine ran a recent issue saying NZ has a culture of violence.


----------



## miamipaintball

miami dade is at 101, dont know if this includes the city of miami, and unicorp areas.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 6/6/09

2009 - 121
2008 - 171
2007 - 158 (2008 ended up with less than 2007 btw)

down 29% from 2008, and 23% from 2007.

Rape and Aggravated assaults down 7% from 2008 and Robbery down 3%, overall violent crime down 5%.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for June 7 2009

City
2008-213
2009-170

Brooklyn
2008-75
2009-77

Queens
2008-36
2009-31

Manhattan
2008-30
2009-16

Bronx
2008-62
2009-40

Staten Island
2008-10
2009-6

Population
2008-8,363,710
2009-8,414,335

This year is on course to be the lowest year on record since modern record keeping was started in 1963, 2007 is the current record with 496.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Mikejesmike said:


> This year is on course to be the lowest year on record since modern record keeping was started in 1963, 2007 is the current record with 496.


i think it will be the same for LA as well. Last year was our lowest since sometime in the 60's and this year is well on its way to topping that. Hell, we might end under 300 this year.


----------



## -Corey-

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Los Angeles as of 6/6/09
> 
> 2009 - 121
> 2008 - 171
> 2007 - 158 (2008 ended up with less than 2007 btw)
> 
> down 29% from 2008, and 23% from 2007.
> 
> Rape and Aggravated assaults down 7% from 2008 and Robbery down 3%, overall violent crime down 5%.


Where did u find that info?? LAPD? Can i get the link please ? If im not wrong then the average in LA right now is 3.1, which is low for such a big city. in the US 

BTW for San Diego (1,256,951 (2006)) as of May 26, there were 15 murders, or 1.1/100 :banana: that's wayyyy low compared to last year.
http://www.sandiego.gov/police/pdf/200904cumneighbor.pdf


----------



## El Mariachi

38 murders so far here in Milwaukee.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

-Corey- said:


> Where did u find that info?? LAPD? Can i get the link please ? If im not wrong then the average in LA right now is 3.1, which is low for such a big city. in the US
> 
> BTW for San Diego (1,256,951 (2006)) as of May 26, there were 15 murders, or 1.1/100 :banana: that's wayyyy low compared to last year.
> http://www.sandiego.gov/police/pdf/200904cumneighbor.pdf


sure its lapdonline.com


----------



## -Corey-

Thanx


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for June 14 2009

City
2008-222
2009-185

Brooklyn
2008-79
2009-83

Queens
2008-39
2009-32

Manhattan
2008-31
2009-20

Bronx
2008-63
2009-43

Staten Island
2008-10
2009-7

Population
2008-8,363,710
2009-8,414,335


----------



## Buncles

philadweller said:


> America needs to *legalize marijuana, prostitution* and gay marriage. Currently all three are considered illegal. The laws in this country are semi-puritanical and enforcing the 3 that I mentioned leads to incarceration. The real criminals are the ones out to hurt others. Many cops run sting operations and I believe this is called entrapment.
> 
> If gambling, tobacco, alcohol and guns can be legal and regulated then why not marijuana and prostitution? American could be a lot richer if some of the less violent offenses were abolished. Also, the tourism industry would boom even more.
> 
> The crime rate in the US is high because there are so many types of crimes to enforce which are not really worth enforcing.
> Drug addiction is a disease, not a crime.


:lol:

Please tell me you're kidding...


----------



## Somnifor

Minneapolis is up to 5.


----------



## -Corey-

Buncles said:


> :lol:
> 
> Please tell me you're kidding...


Prostitution is legal in some parts of the country like Las Vegas :lol:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 6/13/09

2009 - 126
2008 - 185
2007 - 167

Down 32% from 2008 and down 25% from 2007.

note, 2008 ended with less than 2007.


----------



## dtoronto




----------



## Ashtony

dtoronto said:


>


What website did you get that map from? I would like to check it out.


----------



## dtoronto

the map is from http://staging.greatertoronto.org/investing_reg_00.htm

But I add the numbers myself.


----------



## Woozle

bradpiit said:


> The people are losing their moral while becoming modern. The society needs to be attentive that moral values. Well things needs to be modernized but keeping intact with moral values.
> 
> office jobs


Medieval European cities had crime (and murder) rates far in excess of that of 20th century America: around 20-100 murders per 100,000 (excluding the often genocidal effects of never-ending wars), roughly on par with New Orleans today.

Urban poverty is the cause of most crime.


----------



## Mikejesmike

Woozle said:


> Medieval European cities had crime (and murder) rates far in excess of that of 20th century America: around 20-100 murders per 100,000 (excluding the often genocidal effects of never-ending wars), roughly on par with New Orleans today.
> 
> Urban poverty is the cause of most crime.


I don't buy that. How much financial wealth you have isn't an indicator of how law abiding you are. I think crime is commited by those with a sense of entitlement. Person who makes over $400,000 a year will think why should I follow certain laws when I make more money than the president? Person who barely gets by thinks why should this person drive a ferrari? I should drive one too it's not fair, I think I'll steal it.
I'm simplifying it but I think it's done by people not raised right and thinking they can take a shortcut.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for June 21 2009

City
2008-238
2009-193

Brooklyn
2008-83
2009-86

Queens
2008-45
2009-33

Manhattan
2008-32
2009-22

Bronx
2008-68
2009-45

Staten Island
2008-10
2009-7

Population
2008-8,363,710
2009-8,414,335


----------



## Chicagoago

Some interesting stats from 2007 for the Chicago Metro area.

Is it like this in Europe as well? Here the suburbs are normally the safest part of a metro. These are the central counties that make up the Chicagoland area. Cook County is the main county, with around 5,200,000 people, of which 2,832,000 live within the city of Chicago (within Cook County...within the state of Illinois...)


Cook County: 80 murders for 2,455,801 people - 3.25/100,000
Chicago City: 443 murders for 2,832,854 people - 15.64/100,000

Total: 554 murders for 5,288,655 people

Rate: 10.47/100,000

Other Metro Counties:

DuPage: 11 for 932,670 - 1.18/100,000
Kane: 20 for 493,735 - 4.05/100,000 (triple the rate from a year earlier)
McHenry: 0 for 312,373 people - 0/100,000
Lake: 10 for 713,076 people - 1.40/100,000
Will: 18 for 668,217 people - 2.69/100,000
DeKalb: 3 for 100,139 people - 3/100,000
Grundy: 0 for 45,828 people - 0/100,000
Kendall: 1 for 88,158 people - 1.13/100,000

Illinois Metro Total: 617 for 8,642,851 - 7.14/100,000

Illinois Metro Minus Cook County: 63 for 3,354,196 - 1.87/100,000
Illinois Metro Minus City of Chicago: 174 for 5,809,997 - 2.99/100,000

Crazy how concentrated the crime is in certain areas of the West/South side of Chicago. I didn't realize how overwhelmingly safe from murder most of the metro area is.

I looked at the numbers from 2007 about 18 months ago using the district homicides and the population of community areas to roughly figure up that 75% of Chicago's murders occur in areas with roughly 25% of the city population.

Based on that you could say that (based on 25/75% of Chicago's population and murders)

708,213 people deal with 332 homicides a year in the city for a rate of - 46.88/100,000
2,124,639 people deal with 111 homicides a year in the city for a rate of - 5.22/100,000

So for the Illinois metro (can you tell I'm a bored accountant at work)

South/West Chicago: 332 for 708,213 people - 46.88/100,000
Remainder of City/Metro: 285 for 7,934,638 - 3.59/100,000


----------



## chicagogeorge

Six Men Shot Dead In 24 Hours In Chicago
Several Others Shot Or Stabbed And Wounded

http://cbs2chicago.com/local/chicago.weekend.violence.2.1063832.html


----------



## Assemblage23

Aiacos said:


> Marihuana, opium, heroine, cocaine, cryslat meth, etc. are legal in mexico. Theres no way of comparison with pedophilia.


Are they legal? I didn't know that, and I live here?

Do you have a source for that statement?


----------



## Aiacos

Assemblage23 said:


> Are they legal? I didn't know that, and I live here?
> 
> Do you have a source for that statement?


You didn't know? That's SOOO weird... maybe because it happens when the swine flu just started.

http://www.milenio.com/node/204108


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for June 28 2009

City
2008-252
2009-200

Brooklyn
2008-85
2009-88

Queens
2008-48
2009-34

Manhattan
2008-37
2009-23

Bronx
2008-72
2009-48

Staten Island
2008-10
2009-7

Population
2008-8,363,710
2009-8,414,335


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 6/27/09

2009 - 134
2008 - 195

Down 31%

Homicides from 5/31/09 - 6/27/09 - 20
Homicides from 5/03/09 - 5/30/09 - 21
Homicides from 4/05/09 - 5/03/09 - 15

Other Crimes

Rape - down 6%
Aggravated Assaults - down 7%
Robbery - down 3%

Total Violent Crime - Down 5%


----------



## aaabbbccc

as of yesterday casablanca metropolitan recorded 59 homicides this year ( 2008 there were 86 at the same time last year )
latest case is a high profile case since a 65 year old jewish man was murdered 
this has nothing to do with religion ( most people there of different religions races live in peace ) 
it was a robbery gone bad
this jewish man was jewlery salesman a very kind man and well loved in the community this was shocker it happened in a nice quiet neighboorhood in downtown casablanca 
they are looking for a possible illegal subsaharan immigrant thin built late 20's early 30's


----------



## Ribarca

Buncles said:


> :lol:
> 
> Please tell me you're kidding...


He's got a point. Both are legal in Holland and we have less drug addicts than most nations in Europe where Marijuana is forbidden....


----------



## Keano

Stifler said:


> Some official data for European countries and capitals:
> 
> http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/cache/ITY_OFFPUB/KS-SF-09-036/EN/KS-SF-09-036-EN.PDF
> 
> *Homicides per 100,000 inh (average per year 2005-2007) in the European countries*
> 
> Liechtenstein 0.00
> Iceland 0.56
> Austria 0.64
> Malta 0.66
> Norway 0.69
> Switzerland 0.83
> Germany 0.90
> Slovenia 0.93
> Greece 1.05
> Sweden 1.05
> Netherlands 1.06
> Spain 1.12
> Italy 1.13
> Denmark 1.17
> Poland 1.37
> England & Wales 1.43
> Luxembourg 1.42
> Ireland 1.45
> France 1.46
> Portugal 1.47
> Hungary 1.57
> Northern Ireland 1.59
> Croatia 1.63
> Cyprus 1.66
> Slovakia 1.76
> Czech Republic 1.99
> Romania 2.02
> Belgium 2.04
> Scotland 2.17
> Macedonia 2.22
> Finland 2.23
> Serbia 2.24
> Bulgaria 2.37
> Montenegro 3.05
> Turkey 6.10
> Estonia 7.30
> Lithuania 9.69
> 
> *Homicides per 100,000 inh (average per year 2005-2007) in the European capitals.*
> 
> Valletta 0.00
> Vaduz 0.00
> Lisbon 0.68
> Reykjavik 0.77
> Ljubljana 1.00
> Berne 1.09
> Athens 1.10
> Vienna 1.21
> Bucharest 1.28
> Rome 1.32
> Madrid 1.35
> Zagreb 1.45
> Paris 1.49
> Berlin 1.49
> Budapest 1.55
> Oslo 1.61
> Helsinki 1.96
> Lefkosia 2.10
> Copenhagen 2.13
> Warsaw 2.16
> London 2.25
> Edinburgh 2.38
> Sofia 2.40
> Dublin 2.40
> Brussels 2.94
> Belgrade 3.17
> Luxembourg 3.22
> Prague 3.25
> Bratislava 3.29
> Skopje 3.55
> Amsterdam 3.63
> Belfast 3.74
> Ankara 4.64
> Vilnius 7.58
> Tallinn 8.07


Thanks for this. Do you know where i can get last year's information? Thanks


----------



## Chicagoago

As of July 2nd for Chicago:

2009: 202
2008: 231

Although around 10 people were murdered in the past three days, Happy 4th of July! All 10 of those were on the south and west sides.

So far in 2009 the North Side has seen 6 murders, and the south/west sides around 206.

78% black - 15.8/100,000 for first half of year
20% hispanic - 5.0/100,000 for first half of year
2% white - 0.4/100,000 for first half of year

That's very typical for the city, also 88% of the victims have been male, and around 85% were shot to death.


----------



## iloveasia

In the Towns of Poole and Bournemouth last year there was:

4485 - Violence against person 
386 - Sexual Offences
148 - Robbery


----------



## Somnifor

Minneapolis is now up to 6, St Paul at 7.

Homicide in Minneapolis is down by about 70% over the last 2 years. I wish I could say why but there doesn't seem to be any event that one can point to.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

32.7/100.000

Extremely high.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for July 5 2009

City
2008-264
2009-211

Brooklyn
2008-90
2009-92

Queens
2008-50
2009-37

Manhattan
2008-39
2009-23

Bronx
2008-74
2009-51

Staten Island
2008-11
2009-8

Population
2008-8,363,710
2009-8,414,335

This year looks to be the lowest on record since reliable stats were being recorded since 1963 or 64. Based on murders committed per day the amount of murders committed until this date would equal 518 for the year for 2008, very close to the 523 total. 2009 is likely to end with 414-435 murders, well below the lowest level in 2007 when 496 were killed. Another factor that increases the safety is that while the murders go down the population is increasing so it's magnifying the safety of the city. All other crimes are down this year by a good margin. So far there are 6,732 fewer crimes compared to last year and the decline from 2008 compared to 2007 was about 4,000+ for the whole year and this year is barely halfway through. Might end up with 17,000+ fewer crimes this year.

Here's how the crimes have declined from last year, compared to 2008.

Murder declined 20.1%
2008-264
2009-211

Rape declined 14.1%
2008-707
2009-607

Robbery declined 17%
2008-10,578
2009-8,775

Felony Assault declined 1.7%
2008-8,226
2009-8,086

Burglary declined 11.8%
2008-9,670
2009-8,527

Grand Larceny declined 13%
2008-21,628
2009-18,820

Grand Larceny Auto declined 11.7%
2009-5,851
2008-5,166


----------



## Occit

*Caracas*

130 murders/100.000 inhabitants


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for July 12 2009

City
2008-273
2009-222

Brooklyn
2008-93
2009-99

Queens
2008-52
2009-39

Manhattan
2008-40
2009-24

Bronx
2008-77
2009-52

Staten Island
2008-11
2009-8

Population
2008-8,363,710
2009-8,414,335


----------



## dtoronto




----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 7/4/09

2009 - 140
2008 - 197

Down 29%

Violent Crime down 6%


----------



## miamipaintball

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Los Angeles as of 7/4/09
> 
> 2009 - 140
> 2008 - 197
> 
> Down 29%
> 
> Violent Crime down 6%


wow that's low, la is what 3mil, metro miami has had 131 to date, and is only 2.4mill


----------



## aaabbbccc

things are doing very good in casablanca 
no homicide in 2 weeks !!
for a metro area of 4.5 million people greater casablanca has recorded only 64 murders so far this year 
considering that in 1999 ( record year ) it was 405 murders that year


----------



## Reggae Boyz Ja

Toronto is having a great year so far only 20 more murders than mississauga..


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

miamipaintball said:


> wow that's low, la is what 3mil, metro miami has had 131 to date, and is only 2.4mill


Actually, LA City is 4 million. Ya, this is the 7th straight year with a decline. LA gets a bum rap but is actually quite safe.


----------



## ManAboutTown

Interesting (though not surprising), Buffalo (pop 292,000) has had the same number of murders as Toronto (pop 2.5 million), despite having roughly one-tenth the population. Buffalo is well on its way to being New York State's murder capital, replacing perennial "winner" Rochester (pop. 220,000). Buffalo has had 29 murders so far this year, Rochester has had "only" 13, while Syracuse (pop 147,000) has had 11.


----------



## bayviews

ManAboutTown said:


> Interesting (though not surprising), Buffalo (pop 292,000) has had the same number of murders as Toronto (pop 2.5 million), despite having roughly one-tenth the population. Buffalo is well on its way to being New York State's murder capital, replacing perennial "winner" Rochester (pop. 220,000). Buffalo has had 29 murders so far this year, Rochester has had "only" 13, while Syracuse (pop 147,000) has had 11.



Its interesting how upstate cities have significantly higher murder rates than NYC, even the "big bad Bronx", & yet many upstaters still associate high crime with NYC.


----------



## ManAboutTown

Well, when you look at it in terms of murders per square mile, as opposed to the more popular per capita figure, you realize that NYC still ain't all that safe...

Rochester: 35 sq mi - 13 murders - 0.4 murders per sq mi
Syracuse: 25 sq mi - 11 murders - 0.4 murders per sq mi
Buffalo: 40 sq mi - 29 murders - 0.7 murders per sq mi

Brooklyn: 71 sq mi - 102 murders - 1.4 murders per sq mi
Bronx: 42 sq mi - 52 murders - 1.2 murders per sq mi
Manhattan: 23 sq mi - 28 murders - 1.2 murders per sq mi
Queens: 109 sq mi - 42 murders - 0.4 murders per sq mi
Staten Island: 58 sq mi - 7 murders - 0.1 murders per sq mi
NYC (Total): 303 sq mi - 232 murders - 0.8 murders per sq mi

And for comparison's sake...

Baltimore: 80 sq mi - 126 murders - 1.6 murders per sq mi
Detroit: 138 sq mi - 216 murders - 1.6 murders per sq mi
Los Angeles: 469 sq mi - 170 murders - 0.4 murders per sq mi
Toronto: 243 sq mi - 28 murders - 0.1 murders per sq mi


----------



## monkeyronin

ManAboutTown said:


> Well, when you look at it in terms of murders per square mile, as opposed to the more popular per capita figure, you realize that NYC still ain't all that safe...


How is that at all more accurate? People living at a higher density doesn't mean that theres a greater chance of being murdered. Murders/area is irrelevant.


----------



## chicagogeorge




----------



## Xusein

Hartford is at 19 as of July 19th. Up from 15 this time last year, but apparently shootings are down almost 17%.

Non-related, but apparently car theft has been cut in half in one year. Down 51% from last year.


----------



## Xusein

ManAboutTown said:


> Well, when you look at it in terms of murders per square mile, as opposed to the more popular per capita figure, you realize that NYC still ain't all that safe...


Never heard of that kind of calculation before.


----------



## Somnifor

Minneapolis is still at 6, St Paul is at 7. 

The murder rate in Minneapolis has fallen sharply in the last two years.

A recent article on the subject:

*6 months in, and only 6 homicides in Minneapolis*
Minneapolis police credit recent gang crackdown for such a low total. 

By CHAO XIONG, Star Tribune 

Last update: July 4, 2009 - 8:37 AM

By the end of June, Minneapolis' homicide tally sat at only six, one-third of last year at this time and the lowest number veteran officers can recall.

Minneapolis police and a researcher with the Center for Homicide Research attribute the unparalleled drop in homicides to the department's crackdown on gang activity the past two years, resulting in mass arrests and indictments, among other factors. The lull has allowed officers to spend more time on cold cases.

"Never, I've never seen it at six," said Lt. Richard Zimmerman, head of the Minneapolis police homicide unit. "It is amazing."

In the past decade, the number of homicides by midyear never has been nearly as low. The highest for that time period was 32 deaths midyear in 2006, and the lowest was 18 deaths in 2008 and 2001.

The drop is no small feat for a city that was dubbed "Murderapolis" in the New York Times in 1996, after the city had a whopping 97 homicides in 1995.

"What we're seeing in Minneapolis is a disproportionate drop," said Dallas Drake, principal researcher for the Center for Homicide Research in Minneapolis. "I don't think it's a fluke. I think we are causing the drop."

Drake believes the department's Violent Offender Task Force and the PEACE Foundation, a community engagement and empowerment group, played key roles. Another possible factor is the migration of foreclosed-upon homeowners out of high-crime neighborhoods, he said.

"Nobody really knows why this is happening," Drake said. "That's the bottom line. It's not clear which of these correlates is causing this. It could be that all of them working together causes this."

St. Paul has had seven homicides this year, a number comparable to 2008's at this point.

*Going after gangs*

Minneapolis police say their centralized juvenile unit's crackdown on youth crime and the Violent Offender Task Force's new, big-picture assault on gang activity are prime reasons for the drop. Starting in 2006, the task force began more strategic, undercover stings aimed at compiling enough evidence to indict several gang members on hefty federal charges, instead of picking off one or two at a time for smaller charges and sending them through the justice system's revolving door.

"I worked [the same] neighborhood for 10 years," said Sgt. Kelly O'Rourke, a member of the task force, "and the same guys kept getting arrested. I just arrested that guy for dope, and he's back out here? How about I go in there and prove that they're doing this in large quantities?"

Between 2006 and 2008, the task force -- often in conjunction with federal agencies -- was responsible for the indictment of dozens of gang members from the Black P. Stone Rangers, the Gangster Disciples, the Tre Tre Crips and the Rolling 30s Bloods. At times officials arrested up to 32 members of the same gang.

Bloods were typically responsible for seven to 12 murders a year in Minneapolis, said Lt. Andy Smith, Task Force commander. But since a 2007 Bloods bust headed by O'Rourke, no murders have been traced to the south Minneapolis gang.

"To some extent, the [homicide] numbers this year don't reflect just what happened this year, but the years leading into it," Smith said.

Drake said: "They really did focus on getting some people off the streets. In any consideration, we certainly have to look at that."

Community organizing by the PEACE Foundation and other community members also played important roles, Smith and Drake said. PEACE Foundation representatives did not return messages seeking comment.

The drop in homicides coincides with a decrease in overall violent crime this year. Compared with 2008, the city saw a 14 percent decrease in crimes such as rape, robbery and aggravated assault through the end of May, according to the latest statistics available.

A side benefit of the lull is that officers have had more time for cold cases. Since January, charges have been filed in four such cases, the oldest of which was opened in 1995.

"I've been here since '95, and in the previous years, every time you were up, you got a new [homicide] case assigned to you," Zimmerman said. "And sometimes, even if you weren't up, you had a new case assigned to you, so you didn't have time to look into old cases."

Officials acknowledge that with half the year left, numbers can go only up, and as pleased as they are with their single-digit death toll, they're keeping quiet about it among themselves.

"Sometimes, you know, it's like superstition," Zimmerman said. "You knock on wood. It's going good -- you don't want to rock the boat."

http://www.startribune.com/local/49895387.html?page=1&c=y


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for July 19 2009

City
2008-285
2009-235

Brooklyn
2008-101
2009-107

Queens
2008-52
2009-40

Manhattan
2008-40
2009-27

Bronx
2008-79
2009-53

Staten Island
2008-13
2009-8

Population
2008-8,363,710
2009-8,414,335


----------



## bayviews

ManAboutTown said:


> Well, when you look at it in terms of murders per square mile, as opposed to the more popular per capita figure, you realize that NYC still ain't all that safe...
> 
> Rochester: 35 sq mi - 13 murders - 0.4 murders per sq mi
> Syracuse: 25 sq mi - 11 murders - 0.4 murders per sq mi
> Buffalo: 40 sq mi - 29 murders - 0.7 murders per sq mi
> 
> Brooklyn: 71 sq mi - 102 murders - 1.4 murders per sq mi
> Bronx: 42 sq mi - 52 murders - 1.2 murders per sq mi
> Manhattan: 23 sq mi - 28 murders - 1.2 murders per sq mi
> Queens: 109 sq mi - 42 murders - 0.4 murders per sq mi
> Staten Island: 58 sq mi - 7 murders - 0.1 murders per sq mi
> NYC (Total): 303 sq mi - 232 murders - 0.8 murders per sq mi
> 
> And for comparison's sake...
> 
> Baltimore: 80 sq mi - 126 murders - 1.6 murders per sq mi
> Detroit: 138 sq mi - 216 murders - 1.6 murders per sq mi
> Los Angeles: 469 sq mi - 170 murders - 0.4 murders per sq mi
> Toronto: 243 sq mi - 28 murders - 0.1 murders per sq mi


It's interesting though that even with the much higher densities, Queens had no more murders per square mile than Rochester or Syracuse & quite a bit less than Buffalo. 

Any ideas on what might be behind the homicide decrease in Rochester, as opposed to the increase in Buffalo? 

Both of those upstate cities have large numbers of empty housing & vacant lots. 

One of the theories of Jane Jacobs, the urbanist was that places with lots of people looking out the windows was a significant crime deterent. 

Of course, when a lot of space is depopulated not many eyes are looking out the windows!


----------



## Xusein

The thing is, several years ago, New York's boroughs would have been much higher if calculating this density/murder ratio a couple of years ago.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

diddy said:


> I'm surprised over how many murders there are in new york only in one month. And still it's less than in Los Angeles?



Its not that many in a month, those numbers are for year to date. Also, Los Angeles is much less in terms of raw numbers (265 for LA and 403 for NYC, YTD), however as a per capita, NYC is lower and both cities are pretty damn low compared to most of the country.


----------



## mopc

São Paulo: 15 per 100,000 (reduction of 50% in 9 years) 

http://news.ncmonline.com/news/view_article.html?
article_id=0a7ee25d39a7d2b0737cef8c76bc84b5

*The Unsung Story of São Paulo’s Murder Rate Drop*
Brazzil Magazine, News Analysis, Ted Goertzel and Túlio Kahn, Posted: Jun 10, 2007 

Editor's Note: *Murders dropped by half in São Paulo since the year 2000*:banana:. The singular fall of the violent crime in that city proves a disconnect between murder rates and wider socioeconomic forces, the writers say. Ted Goertzel, Ph.D., is Professor of Sociology at Rutgers University in Camden, New Jersey and Túlio Kahn, Ph.D. is a sociologist in São Paulo, Brazil.

The murder rate in the state of São Paulo has been cut in half since 2000. 

The criminal homicide rate in the state of São Paulo reached 35.7 per 100,000 residents in 1999, according to official police data collected by the state's secretary of public safety. It had been increasing steadily since the mid 1980s. Then, with the dawn of the new millennium, there was a remarkable turning point.

The homicide rate turned down rapidly, falling to 15.1 in 2006. Preliminary figures for 2007 show a further decline. There was a parallel drop in the attempted homicide rate. The rate for negligent homicide (96 percent of which is automobile accidents) did not decrease. The decline was in willful, intentional murder and attempted murder.

The news was not as good everywhere in Brazil. Data from Brasilia's ministry of justice shows a stable criminal homicide rate for Brazil as a whole from 2001 to 2005.

During this period, the rate declined only slightly in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil's other huge urban agglomeration. The fact that São Paulo did so much better than Rio and other cities suggests that policy measures implemented on the state level were responsible.

At 15 per 100,000 in 2005, the criminal homicide rate in São Paulo has not yet quite reached the levels achieved by New York City (seven in 2004). But it compares very favorably with the rates reported by Detroit (42), Baltimore (44) and Washington, D.C. (36) in the same year.


----------



## dutchmaster

^ São Paulo is doing great..could be use as example to cities like Rio. 

But still has much to do.


----------



## dtoronto




----------



## mopc

dutchmaster said:


> ^ São Paulo is doing great..could be use as example to cities like Rio.
> 
> But still has much to do.


Indeed.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for November 22 2009

City
2008-473
2009-413

Brooklyn
2008-187
2009-182

Queens
2008-87
2009-72

Manhattan
2008-61
2009-49

Bronx
2008-120
2009-94

Staten Island
2008-18
2009-16

Population
2008-8,363,710
2009-8,414,335


----------



## chicagogeorge

hno:



> *Chicago Area Local News CBS 2 Most Popular Pages
> 9 Slain In Bloody Holiday Weekend *
> 
> Nov 30, 2009 5:25 am US/Central 9 Slain In Bloody Holiday Weekend
> 2 Incidents Of Murder-Suicide On Friday AloneCHICAGO (CBS)
> 
> 
> It was a violent and deadly holiday weekend in the Chicago area, with nine people reported slain between Wednesday and Sunday nights.
> 
> The violence began around 5 p.m. Thanksgiving eve, when Shannon Moore, 18, was found lying on the ground with gunshot wounds in the hallway of a building at 537 E. 44th St.
> 
> A witness who saw Moore involved in an argument went to call police, and as he was going to make the call he heard multiple gunshots, Perez said.
> 
> Moore was taken to Northwestern Memorial Hospital, where he died at 4:45 p.m. Saturday, according to the Cook County Medical Examiner's office.
> 
> In the early morning hours of Thanksgiving Day, a shooting at an Englewood gas station left one man dead.
> 
> Ricky Coleman, 21, was shot at the gas station at 810 W. 59th St., and was pronounced dead at 1:35 a.m. at Saint Bernard Hospital and Health Care Center, according to the Cook County Medical Examiner's office. The man was in the street when an unidentified gunman approached on foot and fired several shots at him about 12:30 a.m., police News Affairs Officer Hector Alfaro said.
> 
> On Friday, two separate incidents of murder-suicide were reported, including a newlywed couple on the city's West Side and a Markham man who shot himself after shooting his ex-girlfriend and another man in south suburban Sauk Village.
> 
> At about 9:10 p.m., Sauk Village police responded to a call at 22454 Jeffrey Avenue on Friday night and found a woman who had been shot. In a nearby driveway, police also found 43-year-old Robert Allen of Carthage, Miss., fatally shot.
> 
> The suspect, Paul Gunn, was later stopped by police in the area of 162nd and Dixie Highway in Markham. Gunn, who was armed, turned the weapon on himself and died of a gunshot wound to the chest. He was taken to Ingalls Memorial Hospital in Harvey, where he was pronounced dead at 10:44 p.m., according to the medical examiner's office.
> 
> The woman who was shot was reportedly Gunn's girlfriend or ex-girlfriend, according to a source.
> 
> Earlier that day, a woman was found murdered in an East Garfield Park neighborhood apartment, possibly shot to death by her husband—who then took his own life.
> 
> Claudette Coleman, 30, was found fatally shot in her home at 3429 W. Madison St. Police responded to the apartment building where she lived just before 2 a.m. -- three hours after Coleman's husband was found with an apparent self-inflicted gunshot wound on the street at 3311 W. Monroe St., police said.
> 
> Antwone Coleman, 28, also of the Madison Street address, reportedly shot himself and was taken to Mount Sinai Hospital where he was pronounced dead at 12:20 a.m., according to the medical examiner's office.
> 
> At least two others lost their lives to gunshots in the Chicago area on Friday, both on the West Side.
> 
> During an armed robbery on the West Side, Anthony Bryant, 40, was fatally shot at about 11 a.m. Friday, News Affairs Sgt. Antoinette Ursitti said.
> 
> Bryant was at a home in at 2741 W. Wilcox St., according to the Cook County Medical Examiner's office. A second man, in his 30s, was with the victim, although he was not harmed, Ursitti said. News Affairs Officer Ron Gaines said the robber got away with a cell phone and cash.
> 
> Nearby, an Austin man was also fatally shot in his home on the West Side.
> 
> Robert Barber, 36, was shot at 435 S. Central Ave. and taken to Mount Sinai Hospital where he was pronounced dead at 4:07 p.m., according to the Cook County Medical Examiner's Office. He had a gunshot wound to his chest, authorities said.
> 
> The violence on the West Side continued on Saturday.
> 
> On Saturday, 29-year-old Roy Williams died after being shot multiple times by two men in the North Lawndale neighborhood. The shooting occurred shortly after midnight on the 1300 block of South Central Park Avenue, Perez said.
> 
> After he was initially shot while sitting in his car, he tried to drive away from his assailants but he crashed into a parked car and was shot again, before collapsing in the street and dying about 40 minutes after he was found by emergency personnel, Perez said.
> 
> In the same night, at about 2:30 a.m., police found a Dolton man fatally shot in the South Side's Auburn-Gresham neighborhood.
> 
> Corday Keys, 29, of Dolton, was fatally shot at 1858 W. 80th St., according to the Cook County Medical Examiner's office. He was dead on the scene.
> 
> Police responded to a call of shots fired at the 80th Street address at 2:30 a.m. and found Keys in the street with multiple gunshot wounds to the head, back and arms, Perez said. He also said Keys is believed to have had gang affiliations.
> 
> In south suburban Summit, a man also died early Sunday after he was fatally shot less than one mile from his home.
> 
> Treondes Spriggs, 28, of 7651 W. 62nd St., was shot at 7543 W. 61st Pl., a spokesman for the Cook County Medical Examiner's office said.
> 
> Spriggs was taken to Loyola University Medical Center in Maywood where he was pronounced dead at 5:05 a.m., the spokesman said



and as a side note, one of my own student's brother is in critical condition as he was struck by a van full of gangbangers going 40mph. The police report said that the impact literally knocked him out of his shoes. He is not expected to make it.... I presume that he too was in a gang... hno:


----------



## miamipaintball

chicagogeorge said:


> hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as a side note, one of my own student's brother is in critical condition as he was struck by a van full of gangbangers going 40mph. The police report said that the impact literally knocked him out of his shoes. He is not expected to make it.... I presume that he too was in a gang... hno:


sad,what school you teach in? nassau, bahamas had about 10 people shot or stabbed from Friday to Sunday, luckily they all survived. otherwise it woulda pushed the bahamas murder count even higher, as it already broke its record of 79(2007) and is expected to have about 85 this year.

most of the homicides happen in the capital nassau which has had about 66 this year with a pop of 2.6k


----------



## Beware

:skull: *Peoria, IL (USA) at 14 homicides as of Tuesday morning. *It's minuscule compared to " big city " figures, but a disturbing ratio for THIS small city of approximately 115,000 with an MSA around 600,000. 










(photo from www.pjstar.com)​


----------



## Skyland

Two cities: 
Vienna, Austria: 1.7M people, 15 homicides in 2008
Cologne, Germany: 1M people, 35 homicides in 2008

Overall in Germany: 82M people, 370 homicides in 2008


----------



## Ian

Asscity said:


> Buenos Aires Murder Rate *14,3*


Buenos Aires murder rate is around 3/100.000 and if you take the entire metro area is around 6/100.000...


----------



## chicagogeorge

miamipaintball said:


> sad,what school you teach in?


Sorry, I would rather keep that private for professional reasons... I hope you understand...

As a sidenote, they did arrest the suspect involved... only 16 years old, but a known gang member..... and the last thing I heard yesterday was that the family was going to pull the youth off of life support and donate his organs. Apparently his injuries were extremely severe..... I don't know if he had passed on yet... But I feel absolutely horrible for his sister who I have in my class. She is such a sweet thing. hno:

I can't even imagine what she and her family is going through.... and for what some damn gang colors!:bash:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles, CA as of 11/28/09

2009 - 281
2008 - 345
2007 - 368

Down 19% from 2008 and 24% from 2007

Overall Violent Crime Down 10% from 2008 and 14% from 2007

per 100,000 - 5.47

Click Link for more details. very interesting and with a full breakdown...

http://www.lapdonline.org/assets/pdf/cityprof.pdf


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for November 29 2009

City
2008-482
2009-423

Brooklyn
2008-191
2009-186

Queens
2008-89
2009-73

Manhattan
2008-61
2009-50

Bronx
2008-121
2009-98

Staten Island
2008-20
2009-16

Population
2008-8,363,710
2009-8,414,335


----------



## Grey Towers

Toronto up to 58. The last month or two has seen a higher frequency of homicides than the previous nine or ten months. Still far fewer murders than last year, but I was hoping we would squeak in under 60; that is still a possibility, however faint.


----------



## HK999

Skyland said:


> Overall in *Germany*: 82M people, *370 homicides* in 2008


i can't believe this, wow! germany seems to be a very safe country. 
and about NYC: it's decreasing, good news. but still very high imo.


----------



## miamipaintball

miami dade is at 235 for the year.


----------



## bayviews

Obscene said:


> This is a "murder map" of *Stockholm 2009* until *November 19th*..
> 
> I had nothing to do so i made up a map of where the killings sort of happened..
> 
> These pins are not marked at the correct exact adresses, but i tried to atleast put them in the correct areas.
> 
> Not all are marked because i couldnt find the location of the murders/they are outside the area on the map + there are probably some that has died as a result of "attempted murders" which has not been reported in the media.
> 
> pop 1,9 mill:



Reminds one that Stockholm is shapped a lot like an octapus!


----------



## ssiguy2

My home town of London Ontario with a population of 365,000 just recorded it's 3rd murder of the year...................how much better could you ask for?


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for December 6 2009

City
2008-491
2009-431

Brooklyn
2008-197
2009-189

Queens
2008-89
2009-76

Manhattan
2008-61
2009-51

Bronx
2008-124
2009-99

Staten Island
2008-20
2009-16

Population
2008-8,363,710
2009-8,414,335


----------



## miamipaintball

*BAHAMAS :Shooting victim in crashed car is the year's 84th homicide*

POLICE recorded the country's 84th homicide this year when a man was found shot dead in a car crashed in the Fox Hill area on Monday.

The victim, who has not yet been identified by police, was found slumped over the wheel in the driver's side of a light grey colored Jeep Cherokee which had crashed into a wall in Hanna Road West at around 8pm.

He had been shot in the right side of his head and the two passenger doors on the right side of the car were open as if people had escaped from the vehicle.

Local residents said they saw a man running in the area around the time of the crash.

Police found the car registration number on the license plate was not compatible with the number listed on the license disc.


the bahamas is at 84, this comes just 4 days after 2 people were brutally murdered hours apart on Sunday, and 3 teenagers were shot Monday night with an AK-47.


----------



## miamipaintball

*bahamas, sadly at 85 now*

A husband waiting for his wife to get out of work, was shot to death after an attempted carjacking. yesterday 1 man was shot but survived. if my count is correct almost 400( all survived) people have been shot and stabbed this year, in this tiny island country.


----------



## Demarco

miamipaintball said:


> A husband waiting for his wife to get out of work, was shot to death after an attempted carjacking. yesterday 1 man was shot but survived. if my count is correct almost 400( all survived) people have been shot and stabbed this year, in this tiny island country.


Whats The Bahamas supposed to average? 85 would be a miracle in Jamaica, Haiti or Dominican Republic. hno:


----------



## miamipaintball

Demarco said:


> Whats The Bahamas supposed to average? 85 would be a miracle in Jamaica, Haiti or Dominican Republic. hno:


its averages 68-72, its record was 79 in 2007, and the previous was 74 in 2002 i believe. thing is Bahamas doesn't have a lot of the issues the islands you mentioned. thats why its considered bad over there. even though the average rate for the past 12 years has been 23-28 per 100k

and all the countries you listed are in the millions, Jamaica is 3 million people, Haiti is 8 and DR is 10, the bahamas is only 340,00 thousand people...

cities in Europe with this population dont have murders for years, my city, miami has less than the Bahamas and it has 440,000 people

not to mention the capital this year will prob have over 1000 armed robberies. i has a pop of 2.7k


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for December 20 2009

City
2008-502
2009-451

Brooklyn
2008-201
2009-196

Queens
2008-91
2009-78

Manhattan
2008-61
2009-58

Bronx
2008-129
2009-103

Staten Island
2008-20
2009-16

Population
2008-8,363,710
2009-8,414,335


----------



## Demarco

miamipaintball said:


> its averages 68-72, its record was 79 in 2007, and the previous was 74 in 2002 i believe. thing is Bahamas doesn't have a lot of the issues the islands you mentioned. thats why its considered bad over there. even though the average rate for the past 12 years has been 23-28 per 100k
> 
> and all the countries you listed are in the millions, Jamaica is 3 million people, Haiti is 8 and DR is 10, the bahamas is only 340,00 thousand people...
> 
> cities in Europe with this population dont have murders for years, my city, miami has less than the Bahamas and it has 440,000 people
> 
> not to mention the capital this year will prob have over 1000 armed robberies. i has a pop of 2.7k


 The reason why the crime rate is rising is because the gap between poor and rich is to large and isn't fixing its self quick enough. The poorer population is getting feed up with their situation and they want to join the wealthier majority of the island. Same thing in other developing nations like Brazil, Jamaica, South Africa, Nigeria, Mexico and Columbia. The government needs to work faster in supplying the poor with better supplies.

Even look at the poorest countries like Haiti their murder rate for the whole country is like 12/1000. Countries that are becoming 2nd world such as Angola have fast growing murder rates as the gap is beginning to widen.

The richest African country South Africa has one of the highest crime rates. While poor countries like Gabon, Zimbabwe and Ivory Coast are pretty low.


----------



## Chicagoago

One of the things in Chicago that's hard to deal with is how extreme the situations are and how areas of the city are SO dangerous and how the other areas of the city and most of the suburbs are SO safe.

Just looking at the murder rate by race in the city of Chicago is pretty startling:

White: 1.45/100,000 (31% of the city)
Black: 31.82/100,000 (35% of the city)
Hispanic: 10.88/100,000 (28% of the city)
Asian: 1.60/100/000 (6% of the city)


----------



## kuquito

The data I know for Toronto is from 2007 and it was 3.3 per 100,000 people,


----------



## miamipaintball

*bahamas at 86*

bahamas is at 86


----------



## Obscene

a little update then...

im sure these are not correct, the total amount is probably a bit higher, but it gives a little perception of what the total murders will end up at. 

*December 28:*

Sweden (9 mil): 115

Stockholm metro (1,9 mil): 33

Göteborg/Gothenburg (500 000): 12

Malmö/Malmo (270 000): 9

put like 2 more for malmö and a couple more for gothenburg and malmo and the amount will probably be more correct. Still lower than i thought it would be and about the same rate at the rest of europe.


----------



## miamipaintball

*Caribbean murder updates*

bahamas is at 87, up from 74 last year, broke record of 78

Trinidad and Tobago is at 506,Tobago has also recorded a record 15 murders, while it still down from 550 last year


----------



## Mr_Dru

*Overall in the Netherlands, 16.5M people*

Homicides in the '90 average of *250*.

Since the millenium the homicides is decreased. 

2005-*201*
2006-*149*
2007-*143*
2008-*161* (Amsterdam *17*, Rotterdam *18*, The Hague *8*)
2009-*169* (Amsterdam *31*, Rotterdam *15*, The Hague *11*)


----------



## frank hannover

Thank you all for numbers , qoutes or rates . It is sometimes hard to find out the total numbers from many cities in the world.

It seems NYC have nearly the same murder total like Chicago although NYC is 3 times bigger.

Amsterdams number is nearly double high than last year , is there a special reason ?


----------



## frank hannover

...does anybody know the numbers of Naples (Italy), Genoa ( Italy) and Marseille ( France ) ?


----------



## Obscene

frank hannover said:


> ...does anybody know the numbers of Naples (Italy), Genoa ( Italy) and Marseille ( France ) ?


sorry i dont have any new statistics, but i think naples had about 100 murders in 2007. Thats a murder rate of about 11, definatly high for being Europe.

These murders are very concentrated to the neighborhoods Secondigliano and Scampia.


----------



## Federicoft

^^
I'm afraid this is not correct. In the city of Naples there are about 30-40 murders per year (38 in 2007, that is a murder rate of 3.95x100.000, which is the highest in Italy). 

In Genoa there were five murders in 2007, that is a murder rate of 0.81x100.000.


----------



## Obscene

Federicoft said:


> ^^
> I'm afraid this is not correct. In the city of Naples there are about 30-40 murders per year (38 in 2007, that is a murder rate of 3.95x100.000, which is the highest in Italy).
> 
> In Genoa there were five murders in 2007, that is a murder rate of 0.81x100.000.


ok but these links says otherwise:

http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=18028075
_Naples has the highest murder rate in Europe — more than 100 people were killed last year. The region has Europe's highest ratio of drug dealers to inhabitants._

http://www.streetgangs.com/topics/2005/021705drug.html
2004, about the scampia feud:
_An estimated 140 people were killed in gangland fighting last year in Naples, and the toll has accelerated in recent months._


Where are your numbers from? Do you have any italian article that confirms the numbers? I believe you, but i just mean that this is definatly way lower than ive always thought.


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Statistics for the 5 municipalties of the state of Baja California*:

Tijuana
Population: 1,590,420
Murders: 458

Murder rate: 28.8 x 100,000

----------

Mexicali 
Population: 926,042
Murders: 91

Murder rate: 9.8 x 100,000

----------

Ensenada 
Population: 455,700
Murders: 35

Murder rate: 7.7 x 100,000

----------

Tecate 
Population: 106,084
Murders: 32

Murder rate: 30.2 x 100,000

----------

Rosarito 
Population: 87,530
Murders: 26

Murder rate: 29.7 x 100,000

----------
----------

State of Baja California
Population: 3,165,776
Murders: 642

Murder rate: 20.3 x 100,000


Murders from Jan-Nov 09*


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

i think the TJ numbers are much lower compared to last year. it was a crazy murder spree to end 2008 if i remember correctly.


----------



## Federicoft

Obscene said:


> ok but these links says otherwise:
> 
> http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=18028075
> _Naples has the highest murder rate in Europe — more than 100 people were killed last year. The region has Europe's highest ratio of drug dealers to inhabitants._
> 
> http://www.streetgangs.com/topics/2005/021705drug.html
> 2004, about the scampia feud:
> _An estimated 140 people were killed in gangland fighting last year in Naples, and the toll has accelerated in recent months._
> 
> 
> Where are your numbers from? Do you have any italian article that confirms the numbers? I believe you, but i just mean that this is definatly way lower than ive always thought.


I took them from here, an unofficial database of all the murders in Italy. 100 is the number of murders in the whole region of Naples, which has 6 million inhabitants.

Those figures are very realiable and are confirmed by the National Istitute for Statistics, although you need a good command of Italian to understand them (link).

Naples has the highest murder rate in Italy and, at most, the highest murder rate in Western Europe (but I'm not completely sure about that). Surely not the highest in Europe period. And I know it's way lower than what many people think, even in Italy.


----------



## FREKI

Denmark had 41 murders in 2009 = ( 0,74 per 100k ) 


As for Copenhagen numbers are down in all but the central municipal where the number remained the same..


*Copenhagen Municipal: 7 ( pop 526.000 ) = 1,3 per 100k

Copenhagen City: 9 ( pop 1.170.000 ) = 0,76 per 100k

Copenhagen Metro: 14 ( pop 1.900.000 ) = 0,73 per 100k
*


----------



## Taller Better

Toronto wound up the year with 62 homicides. This is better than the past few years but I am hoping next year will be even lower.


----------



## apecopy

edited by Taller, Better


----------



## FREKI

^your online translator is broken, I surgest using another one..


----------



## Taller Better

^^ he is a returning banned troll, "clickinghere" who seems addicted to Citytalk and Urban Issues.
And, he is addicted to online translators, too. The results are usually hilarious! :lol:


We have already had our first murder of the year here in Toronto. A convict was killed by other convicts in a local jail.


----------



## miamipaintball

miami dade had 248 homicides for 2009, compared to 259 in 08.


----------



## SlidellWeather

New Orleans finished 2009 with 173 murders compared to 179 in 2008. Although small, any decrease is good.


----------



## ovem

miamipaintball said:


> well i guess you would only know, since you haven't provided stats


Well that's because i have no stats.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City's final tally for 2009 is 466 murders. The murder rate is likely lower than that of the 40's and 50's where the average number of murders in the mid 40's through the 50's averaged about 350 a year, and some years the murders were in the 200 range. Keep in mind before 1963 murders were only counted for those that have been solved. Considering that about half of the murders counted today are solved it's safe to assume the 50's murder average was about 700 a year and some of the numbers in the 200 range are really over 400 murders. Taking into the account of the greater population of today compared to the 40's and 50's and the NYC's crime rate is not the lowest it's been since 1963 but lower than the years in the 40's and 50's and it's likely New York City hit 1,000 murders in a year back in the 30's.


----------



## -Corey-

So the murder rate in NYC is 0.2? Wow (8,346,564 / 100k =83.46564/466 = 0.17911082 )


----------



## chapin908

Homicide Rate in Guatemala was 53 per 100,000 persons...


----------



## Obscene

-Corey- said:


> So the murder rate in NYC is 0.2? Wow (8,346,564 / 100k =83.46564/466 = 0.17911082 )


no. its 5.58.
Its very good but still much improvement needed!


----------



## Obscene

FREKI said:


> Denmark had 41 murders in 2009 = ( 0,74 per 100k )
> 
> 
> As for Copenhagen numbers are down in all but the central municipal where the number remained the same..
> 
> 
> *Copenhagen Municipal: 7 ( pop 526.000 ) = 1,3 per 100k
> 
> Copenhagen City: 9 ( pop 1.170.000 ) = 0,76 per 100k
> 
> Copenhagen Metro: 14 ( pop 1.900.000 ) = 0,73 per 100k
> *


very good!

These are just preliminary and counted by me, these are the murders ive seen reported in the media:

*Stockholm Municipal: 15 (pop 825.000) = 1,81 per 100k
Stockholm Metro: 30 (pop 1.900.000) = 1,57 per 100k 

Gothenburg: 9 (506.000) = 1,77 per 100k

Malmo: 8 (pop 290.000) = 2,75 per 100k*

I'd like to see some stats from Norway and Finland.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

The Total for LA from 2009 was 314, 69 less than last year!

Villaraigosa, Beck praise 9% drop in major crimes during 2009, part of a seven-year trend
January 6, 2010 | 12:32 pm
With 2009’s end-of-year crime statistics complete, Los Angeles Mayor Antonio Villaraigosa, LAPD Chief Charlie Beck and other officials gathered Tuesday to tout another year of falling crime rates.

As The Times reported last week, serious violent and property-related crime in the city dropped about 9% compared to the previous year. The declines continued a seven-year trend that includes a 17% drop since Villaraigosa took office four years ago.

Homicides in Los Angeles fell by 69 to 314 – the lowest since 1967. Police and prevention specialists also made inroads in gang-related crime, which dropped by 11%.

Unlike the early 1990s, when killings peaked in the city amid the crack cocaine epidemic with more than 1,000 homicides each year, the dramatic decline in bloodshed has meant a more manageable workload for detectives, Beck said. That, in turn, he said, led to the department making an arrest or otherwise closing 83% of its homicide cases in 2009 – far above the national average.
The mayor and Beck, who were joined by City Council President Eric Garcetti, Councilman Dennis Zine and Police Commission President John Mack, struck familiar notes of praise and prodding for the council. The council has backed the mayor’s long-running push to hire more cops, but has grown increasingly resistant to the idea amid the city’s worsening fiscal crisis.

Since taking the LAPD’s top job in November, Beck has warned that an erosion of the department ranks would jeopardize the LAPD’s ability to continue the aggressive crime-fighting strategies and cooperation with community groups he credits with ongoing gains.

“It is inexplicable why these crime numbers are so good except for one thing: cops count, effective policing matters,” he said. “That’s what makes these numbers what they are.”

Villaraigosa said the ongoing improvements in safety have been an important factor in helping to salvage the city’s tourism industry amid a dire fiscal crisis. “Even in these difficult times, people come here, in no small part, because it’s safe,” he said.

Beck declined to offer a projection for crime rates in 2010, saying he and his command staff would do so in coming weeks. Placing pressure squarely on the shoulders of the City Council, which holds the city’s purse strings, Beck said another year of falling crime was possible if the department is “properly staffed and properly funded.”

--Joel Rubin at LAPD headquarters


----------



## miamipaintball

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> The Total for LA from 2009 was 314, 69 less than last year!
> 
> Villaraigosa, Beck praise 9% drop in major crimes during 2009, part of a seven-year trend
> January 6, 2010 | 12:32 pm
> With 2009’s end-of-year crime statistics complete, Los Angeles Mayor Antonio Villaraigosa, LAPD Chief Charlie Beck and other officials gathered Tuesday to tout another year of falling crime rates.
> 
> As The Times reported last week, serious violent and property-related crime in the city dropped about 9% compared to the previous year. The declines continued a seven-year trend that includes a 17% drop since Villaraigosa took office four years ago.
> 
> Homicides in Los Angeles fell by 69 to 314 – the lowest since 1967. Police and prevention specialists also made inroads in gang-related crime, which dropped by 11%.
> 
> Unlike the early 1990s, when killings peaked in the city amid the crack cocaine epidemic with more than 1,000 homicides each year, the dramatic decline in bloodshed has meant a more manageable workload for detectives, Beck said. That, in turn, he said, led to the department making an arrest or otherwise closing 83% of its homicide cases in 2009 – far above the national average.
> The mayor and Beck, who were joined by City Council President Eric Garcetti, Councilman Dennis Zine and Police Commission President John Mack, struck familiar notes of praise and prodding for the council. The council has backed the mayor’s long-running push to hire more cops, but has grown increasingly resistant to the idea amid the city’s worsening fiscal crisis.
> 
> Since taking the LAPD’s top job in November, Beck has warned that an erosion of the department ranks would jeopardize the LAPD’s ability to continue the aggressive crime-fighting strategies and cooperation with community groups he credits with ongoing gains.
> 
> “It is inexplicable why these crime numbers are so good except for one thing: cops count, effective policing matters,” he said. “That’s what makes these numbers what they are.”
> 
> Villaraigosa said the ongoing improvements in safety have been an important factor in helping to salvage the city’s tourism industry amid a dire fiscal crisis. “Even in these difficult times, people come here, in no small part, because it’s safe,” he said.
> 
> Beck declined to offer a projection for crime rates in 2010, saying he and his command staff would do so in coming weeks. Placing pressure squarely on the shoulders of the City Council, which holds the city’s purse strings, Beck said another year of falling crime was possible if the department is “properly staffed and properly funded.”
> 
> --Joel Rubin at LAPD headquarters




lol at tourism comment, in miami if you cross the bridge from south beach to miami, you will lose all safety. we just had a tourist murdered, burned and stuffed in a trash can, and a 6 year old italian boy shot on new years.


----------



## desertpunk

Obscene said:


> very good!
> 
> These are just preliminary and counted by me, these are the murders ive seen reported in the media:
> 
> *Stockholm Municipal: 15 (pop 825.000) = 1,81 per 100k
> Stockholm Metro: 30 (pop 1.900.000) = 1,57 per 100k
> 
> Gothenburg: 9 (506.000) = 1,77 per 100k
> 
> Malmo: 8 (pop 290.000) = 2,75 per 100k*
> 
> I'd like to see some stats from Norway and Finland.



El Paso Texas has about the same murder rate as Stockholm. Interesting.

--------------------------------------------------------

Ciudad Juarez lost 12 residents to violence yesterday.


----------



## Taller Better

> As for Copenhagen numbers are down in all but the central municipal where the number remained the same..
> 
> 
> *Copenhagen Municipal: 7 ( pop 526.000 ) = 1,3 per 100k
> 
> Copenhagen City: 9 ( pop 1.170.000 ) = 0,76 per 100k
> 
> Copenhagen Metro: 14 ( pop 1.900.000 ) = 0,73 per 100k
> *


Wow, I am surprised.. Copenhagen Municipal at 1.3 per 100k is not
that much lower than the GTA 1.5 per 100k. I would have thought it would
be much lower.


----------



## Obscene

desertpunk said:


> El Paso Texas has about the same murder rate as Stockholm. Interesting.


thats great  one would think it would be bigger since its so close to Juarez


----------



## FREKI

Taller said:


> Wow, I am surprised.. Copenhagen Municipal at 1.3 per 100k is not
> that much lower than the GTA 1.5 per 100k. I would have thought it would
> be much lower.


Well it's the most densely populated municipal of the 18 municipals that makes up Copenhagen, so with the alcohol and drug usage along with the nightlife culture of the Danes I'm pretty happy with it not being higher than it is..

And I do think it's a pretty good rate too - you have to look at Japan or Singapore to find areas of simular urban and population desity with such a low murder rate..

CPH municipal:










As for the GTA I'm sure that if you look at comparable areas in it the difference will be more clear


----------



## Taller Better

FREKI said:


> As for the GTA I'm sure that if you look at comparable areas in it the difference will be more clear


I guess the comparable area here would be the City proper, at nearly twice the rate of Copenhagen:

Toronto (City) - Population: 2,503,281
Homicides: 62
Rate: 2.5


----------



## marct.

I completely agree with you, one thing I have noticed about the US is a great feeling of segregation (as you just pointed out), it still stands out to me after the countless times I have been there. Things such as murder becomes not "our problem" but "their problem". For example, the murders in Chicago, sure the majority are black, it is obvious they have an issue. The thing is though, it is up to the entire city to solve the issue, it is everyone's city, you live there. When people hear about terrible crimes in Chicago, it is not affecting just the image of the neighborhoods they occur in, it affects the image of your entire city. Do you really think a statistically economically depressed, poorly educated (it's no coincidence all the least funded and poorest quality public schools are in poor neighborhoods), and segregated community can overcome issues such as drugs and crime on their own? They need the help of those around them to stand up and point out that these places are receiving lower quality education and a lack of public services. It is sad but true that the complaints of an upper class community will receive more notice than that of a lower class one. This is not just unique to Chicago, it is the same in almost every other major American city.


----------



## Mikejesmike

ssd1 said:


> ^^ That is ugly, rubbish and cheap.


It's the truth. The truth does not comfort and it does not offend, it is what it is. Welcome to life.


----------



## Mikejesmike

Chicagoago said:


> But it's a very prominent trend in this country that's rarely talked about because it's so sensitive to people.


People think if they close their eyes, cover their ears and lay lalalala real loud they will not see or hear the elephant in the room. Which is fine if the only thing that matters to you is to not be offended by the truth. Though while you're worried about trying to avoid being offended people are dying about the very thing you'd like to pretend doesn't exist.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for March 21 2010

City
2009-79
2010-97

Brooklyn
2009-32
2010-37

Queens
2009-14
2010-18

Manhattan
2009-9
2010-16

Bronx
2009-20
2010-23

Staten Island
2009-4
2010-3

Population
2009-8,414,335 
2010-8,465,266


----------



## DarkLite

Why is crime going up this year in NY?


----------



## marct.

Not to mention the NYPD is almost a week overdue in posting their next series of crime statistics, they just happen to have "forgotten".


----------



## Mikejesmike

DarkLite said:


> Why is crime going up this year in NY?


No idea, actual murders may not be rising but more people are dying this year from acts of violence committed in the years past. In some cases it doesn't take much to jack up a murder rate, all you need is someone who loses it and kills themselves and their immediate family, doesn't make the city more dangerous since they're not a criminal roaming around looking for victims but it does raise the rate.


----------



## xXFallenXx

air-jumper said:


> The question is that, some of you probably do not realise whom you are murdering.


I'm very aware of who I murder.


----------



## chicagogeorge

Now that Chicago has warmer weather, the hoodlums come out :bash:




> CHICAGO - *More than 40 people have been shot, and at least five killed, during a rash of violence in Chicago.*
> 
> The shootings started Wednesday, and were accompanied by record setting warm temperatures. Many of the incidents happened in the Chicago neighborhood of Englewood.
> 
> Residents of the neighborhood say they are fearful of what could happen to them or their children.
> 
> Chicago Police Superintendent Jody Weiss says many of the shootings are gang related.


http://www.kpax.com/news/40-shootings-5-fatal-in-chicago/


----------



## Grey Towers

Chicagoago said:


> It's one reason why more isn't done in this city. It's very segregated, and a majority of the crimes happen in the select black neighborhoods. Hence the other 2/3 of the city isn't screaming to improve the situation. It needs to be talked about more, and people need to come together on the common cause. Otherwise the circle is just going to keep going around and around. I'm not saying anything racist or "blaming" anyone. It's a huge problem that has deep roots. People here tend to ignore things because it happens to someone else - and that's obviously very counter-productive.


It isn't talked about because, one, as you pointed out, the rest of society at large sees it as, "as long as they're just killing off each other in so-and-so ghetto, who cares?"
Secondly, if everyone and the media were to make a big stink about 76% of the murders being committed by blacks, the big "R" word (racism) would rear its convenient, counterproductive head. Nobody wants to deal with reality if it's more politically correct and less contentious to look the other way.:| Same thing is going on here in Toronto, albeit in much smaller numbers of homicides.
Thirdly, society doesn't want to confront "black" crime because then it would have to _seriously_ tackle poverty, the epidemic of fatherless black households, and criminal reintegration.


----------



## Grey Towers

Toronto up to 12 homicides after one yesterday (I didn't catch where exactly).


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for March 28 2010

City
2009-89
2010-109

Brooklyn
2009-42
2010-41

Queens
2009-14
2010-21

Manhattan
2009-9
2010-18

Bronx
2009-20
2010-26

Staten Island
2009-4
2010-3

Population
2009-8,414,335 
2010-8,465,266


----------



## Mikejesmike

Grey Towers said:


> It isn't talked about because, one, as you pointed out, the rest of society at large sees it as, "as long as they're just killing off each other in so-and-so ghetto, who cares?"
> Secondly, if everyone and the media were to make a big stink about 76% of the murders being committed by blacks, the big "R" word (racism) would rear its convenient, counterproductive head. Nobody wants to deal with reality if it's more politically correct and less contentious to look the other way.:| Same thing is going on here in Toronto, albeit in much smaller numbers of homicides.
> Thirdly, society doesn't want to confront "black" crime because then it would have to _seriously_ tackle poverty, the epidemic of fatherless black households, and criminal reintegration.


Careful you might get this thread blocked. This site is another place that would rather lock something away and pretend it doesn't exist rather than letting people rationally discuss a reality because heaven forbid someone gets offended.


----------



## aaabbbccc

mailguy said:


> What are the crime rates in the communist countries?


I assume very low look at North Korea


----------



## Olabil

mailguy said:


> What are the crime rates in the communist countries?


That`s impossible to answer I am afraid. If we`re talking about only murder rate, then Chinas official number is 2,36/100 000. In Vietnam the stats are 1,08/100 000, which is better then most of the European countries. The numbers are however less reliable then if they came from a lotto machine, and there is certainly a huge number that is being swept under the carpet. For comparison Russia had in the first half of the 00`s a rate of around 30/100 000 (down to around 15 today). 

Countries like Cuba, North Korea and Cambodia don`t play lotto, so numbers for those nations are missing.


----------



## FREKI

It has been a violent month here in *Copenhagen* with 4 murders since my last update 


March 5 ( CPH Municipal - Sydvest District ) - 42yo man dies from stab wounds after a fight

March 9 (CPH City - Kastrup District ) - 51yo man shot ( by a shotgun ) by his new girlfriend's ex

April 2 ( CPH City - Herlev District ) - 38yo dies after injuries sustained in a brawl

April 8 ( Suburbs - Blovstrød ) - a 30yo Afghan asylum seeker dies from his injuries after a fight with a group of Asylum seekers from Kosovo


*Totals year to date:

Copenhagen Municipal: 2 ( pop 526.000 ) 

Copenhagen City: 4 ( pop 1.170.000 ) 

Copenhagen Metro: 7 ( pop 1.900.000 ) 
*









http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=55...item____~Point.t9bxgmj102t9_Untitled item____

Cases: 

1= two kids ( 9 and 13yo ) stabbed to death by their father after a domestic dispute between the parents
2= 42yo Norwegian Stewardess beaten to death by Romanian man in a hotel
3= 42yo man dies from stab wounds after a fight
4= 51yo man shot by his new girlfriend's ex
5=38yo dies after injuries sustained in a brawl
6=30yo Afghan asylum seeker dies from his injuries after a fight with a group of Asylum seekers


----------



## old school

Mikejesmike said:


> Which still has a higher murder rate than the rest of Queens.
> 
> http://projects.nytimes.com/crime/homicides/map
> 
> From 2003-2009 hispanics and blacks have committed on average 89% of the murders. You should be aware of your surroundings whereever you are but if you go in the neighborhoods with a population predominately of blacks and hispanics then your chances of being killed skyrocket. On the other hand whites have committed on average 7% of murders and asians 3%. Not saying those neighborhoods are as bad as they use to be, but compared to the safer areas of the city they're still higher than average.
> 
> If you look at the stats for the area covering Jamaica, St Albans,Hollis, Springfield Gardens North and South Jamaica you get this.
> 
> 1990 murder rate-37.2
> 2009 murder rate-10.3
> 
> Keep in mind the 2009 rate is using year 2000 population stats. Still to be have the murder rate of the city as a whole in 2009 it would have to have grown from 223,602 people in 2000 to 413,000 plus in 2009.


Frankly, you note that the murder rate is going DOWN greatly in black neighborhoods, but you act like it is still 1990. It is not offensive to note that blacks commit a high number of murders. It IS offensive for you to paint ALL black and Hispanic neighborhoods as dangerous places. It's as if you believe that ALL blacks and Hispanics are dangerous gang members. I live in a black neighborhood and we have had NO murders in the 15 years I've lived here. No, this is not an exception. Get out more, learn about the black and Hispanic communities! We are a diverse, complex group.

BTW, what are the goals of the "tea party" movement?


----------



## Mikejesmike

old school said:


> Frankly, you note that the murder rate is going DOWN greatly in black neighborhoods, but you act like it is still 1990. It is not offensive to note that blacks commit a high number of murders. It IS offensive for you to paint ALL black and Hispanic neighborhoods as dangerous places. It's as if you believe that ALL blacks and Hispanics are dangerous gang members. I live in a black neighborhood and we have had NO murders in the 15 years I've lived here. No, this is not an exception. Get out more, learn about the black and Hispanic communities! We are a diverse, complex group.
> 
> BTW, what are the goals of the "tea party" movement?


Tea party movement? Who brought that up and why do you seem to assume I would know anything about it?

Oh it's offensive huh? whaaa There's a lot more offensive things in life than what I stated. Is it more offensive than someone being shot in the face? Get use to offensive things, life is full of them and the world isn't going to stop or slow down cause you got offended.

Tell me what black majority neighborhoods in NYC (which I am talking about) are safe (murder rate at or below the city average), hispanic too while you're at it.

I never said anything about all blacks or hispanics being dangerous gang members. Someone made the statement about these nice safe neighborhoods in Queens being majority black, I looked at the stats and looked at the homicide maps and they're STILL above the city average. It's sad if someone would see these stats and think well it's a safe neighborhood....for blacks.

I don't think it's still 1990 I even said quite clearly the murder rates are way down in all neighborhoods, but the rates in the black neighborhoods are still above average. The fact is 89% of murders in the time frame I stated were commited by blacks and hispanics. I KNOW all black neighborhoods are not dangerous, I'm talking about the ones in NYC, I live in one with quite a few and there's no drive by shootings here, so your point is moot. I have blacks living on both sides of me, next to one of them, across the street, next to that one across the street, across the street on the corner, behind them and across the street from that house. and that's just what's close to me.

Want another figure? Blacks are 11.7 times more likely to commit murder than whites, but shhhh don't say anything we have to sweep it under the rug and pretend it doesn't exist. This is how we get things done in this country. Of course someone is going to probably think hey Mike is racist for saying all this. So? If stating the truth makes me racist then so be it. We need more truth in this country and less bullshit. Oh here's another fact for you to ponder-blacks are 1.5 times more likely to commit a racial hate crime than whites. Bet you didn't know that or was taught it was the opposite.

Though I would prefer we get back to the murder numbers of the cities, but hey if someone is going to make a statement I'm going to look it up and call it out.


----------



## chicagogeorge

I have a bad feeling this will be a violent summer in parts of Chicago.... Damn gangbangers. :bash:




> *Chicago homicides increase in March
> Upturn follows a 2-month decline *
> 
> 8:22 p.m. CDT, April 9, 2010
> 
> 
> Homicides in Chicago rose in March following two months of decline, according to statistics released Friday, yielding a 4.3 percent overall increase for the first three months of the year. The increase follows a double-digit decrease reported through the end of February. Violent crime overall, however, dropped by almost 15 percent. Police Superintendent Jody Weis said the department was cracking down on illegal parties that draw large crowds. Such a gathering led to at least one shooting last week on the South Side, police said. Weis also said that the department would be announcing safety initiatives for the summer in coming weeks.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/local/ct-met-chicago-murder-statistics-20100409,0,4365773.story





> *5 seriously wounded outside Englewood motorcycle club
> April 12, 2010 7:17 AM | 14 Comments | UPDATED STORY *
> 
> *Five men were shot and seriously injured* Sunday night after an argument flared outside a motorcycle club in the South Side's Englewood neighborhood, officials said.
> 
> The shooting happened about 8:15 p.m. outside the Demons Motorcycle Club in the 5600 block of South Halsted Street, police said.
> 
> An argument began inside the club during a pool tournament and moved outside, police said. The victims were standing on the street in front of the club when an unknown suspect began firing in their direction, police said. The suspect is described as a man in his 30s, police said. When police arrived they found five men, ages 47, 32, 56, 30 and 66 with gunshot wounds to the body.
> 
> Two victims were taken to Stroger Hospital and described as in serious condition. One was taken to Advocate Christ Medical Center in Oak Lawn in serious-to-critical condition. One was taken to Mt. Sinai Hospital and another to Northwestern Memorial Hospital, both in serious condition, officials said.
> 
> The club received seven citations for various code violations after the shooting, police said.
> 
> No one is in custody for the shooting. Wentworth Area detectives are investigating.


http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/2010/04/at-least-3-shot-injured-in-englewood.html


----------



## old school

Mikejesmike said:


> Tea party movement? Who brought that up and why do you seem to assume I would know anything about it?
> 
> Oh it's offensive huh? whaaa There's a lot more offensive things in life than what I stated. Is it more offensive than someone being shot in the face? Get use to offensive things, life is full of them and the world isn't going to stop or slow down cause you got offended.
> 
> Tell me what black majority neighborhoods in NYC (which I am talking about) are safe (murder rate at or below the city average), hispanic too while you're at it.
> 
> I never said anything about all blacks or hispanics being dangerous gang members. Someone made the statement about these nice safe neighborhoods in Queens being majority black, I looked at the stats and looked at the homicide maps and they're STILL above the city average. It's sad if someone would see these stats and think well it's a safe neighborhood....for blacks.
> 
> I don't think it's still 1990 I even said quite clearly the murder rates are way down in all neighborhoods, but the rates in the black neighborhoods are still above average. The fact is 89% of murders in the time frame I stated were commited by blacks and hispanics. I KNOW all black neighborhoods are not dangerous, I'm talking about the ones in NYC, I live in one with quite a few and there's no drive by shootings here, so your point is moot. I have blacks living on both sides of me, next to one of them, across the street, next to that one across the street, across the street on the corner, behind them and across the street from that house. and that's just what's close to me.
> 
> Want another figure? Blacks are 11.7 times more likely to commit murder than whites, but shhhh don't say anything we have to sweep it under the rug and pretend it doesn't exist. This is how we get things done in this country. Of course someone is going to probably think hey Mike is racist for saying all this. So? If stating the truth makes me racist then so be it. We need more truth in this country and less bullshit. Oh here's another fact for you to ponder-blacks are 1.5 times more likely to commit a racial hate crime than whites. Bet you didn't know that or was taught it was the opposite.
> 
> Though I would prefer we get back to the murder numbers of the cities, but hey if someone is going to make a statement I'm going to look it up and call it out.


Calm down, kiddo!! Look, you said: "if you go in the neighborhoods with a population predominately of blacks and Hispanics then your chances of being killed skyrocket." That is patently false and is racial and ethnic stereotyping at its worse, imho. You should know that the overwhelming majority of murders in poor neighborhoods are within families/relatives, ex-lovers or are grudge matches between rival groups. Outsiders are rarely targeted; you do know that, right? 

The true story is that, while the murder rate is still high in certain black and Hispanic neighborhoods, there has been a dramatic decrease in the murder rate in most major US cities to levels not seen in the US since the 1960s. This decrease is due to better policing, more and longer jail terms and effective community participation. In DC, for example, murders are down 16% this year to date.

Anyway, thanks for your interest in this important subject. Let's get back on topic.


----------



## Mikejesmike

mWoods said:


> I was surprised to read recently that NYC is the 14th safest U.S. city, with just 7 murders for every 100,000 residents. I don't mean to use the word "just" to imply that any number of murders is acceptable. But relative to other U.S. cities, this rate is well below the median.


Murder rate is more like 5.6 for every 100K residents, if you use the 2000 population and the murders of 2009 the rate would be 5.9. But the city has grown since then.


----------



## Mikejesmike

techniques1200s said:


> From 1998 through 2008 NYC averaged 7.5 murders per 100,000 residents yearly (a high of 8.9/100,000 in both 1999 and 2001). Pretty Impressive compared to most big US cities, and even more so considering NYC's murder rate in the 70's through early 90's. For example, from 1985 through 1995 NYC averaged 24.3 murders per 100,000 residents yearly (a high of 30.7/100,000 in 1990).


Worst time, actually the absolute worst time, for murders and the murder rate in NYC was from 1988-1993, or maybe 1989-1993. Those are the top years. Where the previous high was in 1981 with about 1,822 murders each year in the years I provided were higher than the peak in 1981.


----------



## techniques1200s

20 for SF, after a man was stabbed to death in a fight int the Mission District. 

compared to this time in previous years:

2009 - 16
2008 - 37
2007 - 33

Some of our other recent murders:

-man shot to death in hunters point (on the same block where another man was shot to death in January)
-man stabbed to death outside his home in Noe valley
-man shot and killed, and 4 others critically injured during an attempted robbery by two masked men outside a downtown nightclub
-an 83 year-old man was beaten/kicked to death by a group of teenagers for absolutely no reason, after he exited a bus in hunters point (the same teens are also suspected in other random attacks including the assault of a 57 year-old woman who was grabbed by the neck and thrown off a Muni platform and onto the train tracks).


----------



## miamipaintball

Mikejesmike said:


> Worst time, actually the absolute worst time, for murders and the murder rate in NYC was from 1988-1993, or maybe 1989-1993. Those are the top years. Where the previous high was in 1981 with about 1,822 murders each year in the years I provided were higher than the peak in 1981.


yeah nyc avg 1000+ murders a year from 1976-1988 then it went to 2000+ a year until 93 when it droped back to 1500+ then in 96 it was under 1000


----------



## desertpunk

Another triple homicide in the lovely Duke City which gets us over 30 for the year on our way to record territory. We've had everything from road rage killings to a Wiccan ritual murder. Happy days! :gunz:


----------



## chicagogeorge

> *State reps want to fight violence with National Guard's help*
> 
> Two state representatives called on Gov. Pat Quinn Sunday *to deploy the Illinois National Guard to safeguard Chicago's streets.*
> 
> Chicago Democrats John Fritchey and LaShawn Ford said they want Quinn, Mayor Richard Daley and Chicago Police Supt. Jody Weis to allow guardsmen to patrol streets and help quell violence. Weis said he did not support the idea because the military and police operate under different rules.
> 
> "Is this a drastic call to action? Of course it is," Fritchey said. "Is it warranted when we are losing residents to gun violence at such an alarming rate? Without question. We are not talking about rolling tanks down the street or having armed guards on each corner."
> 
> What he envisions, Fritchey said, is a "heightened presence on the streets," *particularly on the roughly 9 percent of city blocks where most of the city's violent crimes occur.*
> 
> Weis previously identified those "hot spots" and said he plans to create a 100-person team made up of selected and volunteer police personnel to respond to crime there. If guardsmen were to assist police, they could comprise or contribute to that force, Fritchey said.
> 
> *So far this year, 113 people have been killed across Chicago, the same number of U.S. troops killed in Iraq and Afghanistan combined in the same period,* Fritchey said.
> 
> "As we speak, National Guard members are working side-by-side with our troops to fight a war halfway around the world," Fritchey said. "The unfortunate reality is that we have another war that is just as deadly taking place right in our backyard." While the National Guard has been deployed in other states to prevent violence related to specific events and protests, the Chicago legislators said they are unaware of guardsmen being deployed to assist with general urban unrest.
> 
> Weis countered that the only scenario in which the National Guard would be helpful is in the situation of a tornado, earthquake or flood. If the military were brought in to help with city violence, they wouldn't answer to police command -- creating a "major disconnect" in mission and strategy.
> 
> Alluding to the 1970 Kent State University incident where the National Guard was called in and protestors and students were shot, Weis said having guardsmen handle crime could be "disastrous." But he said if the Daley suggested it, he would consider the option.
> 
> "I'm open to anything that reduces violence. But I have concerns when you mix law enforcement and the military," Weis said.
> 
> But Fritchey and Ford said prompt action is needed because summer is right around the corner and with the warm weather comes an increase in violence.
> 
> Fritchey and Ford serve two different constituencies, representing the North Side and the West Side respectively. "One half of this city views this as a part of daily life," Fritchey said. "Another part of the city doesn't care because it doesn't affect them." Yet the lawmakers said they are coming together because gun violence should be a priority to all Chicagoans.
> 
> "No help is too much help" Ford said. "This is not just about the murders. It's about the crime. It's about people being stabbed, robbed and in the hospital on life support."
> 
> Fritchey said he spoke to representatives from Quinn's office about deploying guardsmen and they "seemed open to the idea." The lawmakers had yet to speak to Weis or the mayor's office.
> 
> "I don't anticipate the governor implementing it over the objection of the mayor," Fritchey said.
> 
> "I hope this doesn't become a territorial issue. I hope this doesn't become an ego issue. This isn't about public relations or politics. This is about reclaiming our communities."


http://www.chicagobreakingnews.com/...fight-violence-with-national-guards-help.html


----------



## Grey Towers

Toronto still at 12. It has been almost a month since the last one. Last year at this time there were 15.
Good start, but it's bound to increase in the summer as it always does.


----------



## ssd1

Do I stop the people's suicidal wishes and self-abuses? 



No Reason I have to, but they only look pitiful . . .


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for April 18 2010

City
2009-109
2010-139

Brooklyn
2009-51
2010-54

Queens
2009-18
2010-28

Manhattan
2009-10
2010-21

Bronx
2009-25
2010-33

Staten Island
2009-5
2010-3

Population
2009-8,414,335 
2010-8,465,266

NYC looks like it's entering a recently rare phase of crimes outpacing the crimes of the previous year, right now the only crime that's lower compared to last year is auto theft. The year is still relatively young and because auto theft is down the total number of crimes is lower this year than the previous. With the rate the city is going it could see 600 murders at the end of the year. Nothing to get to get upset over considering the yearly amount the city had from 1972-1994 but could this be the beginning of a slide back to the old days or will the city get this under control? They can't afford to go back to how it use to be. Things are going too good and they're making too much money with new residents and tourists to allow that. Though we'll see.


----------



## City Man

Bogota had 1,645 murders last year which makes it four times more dangerous than the Washington metropolitan area.


----------



## eofr33

Why murdering?


Just because watching the movies and that is not real . . . 


Clueless and is it a curse?


We are not talking about the dining recipes or playing the computer games.


That is not acceptable . . . and that is what makes me feel to commit murdering.


Too ugly. Are they blind or what?


----------



## Bartolo

Grey Towers said:


> Toronto still at 12. It has been almost a month since the last one. Last year at this time there were 15.
> Good start, but it's bound to increase in the summer as it always does.


I can't believe that Toronto is only at 12 this year. On pace for maybe 50 this year. Though I can see that there will be an increase in homicides over the summer. Though I can't see it going much higher than 60, which would be much lower than it has been in recent years.


----------



## City Man

The Washington metro rate is 8 per 100,000:

http://www.fbi.gov/ucr/cius2008/data/table_06.html

Bogota link isn't working but it works out around 23 per 100,000 and it's been increasing for three consecutive years.


----------



## City Man

"So far this year, 113 people have been killed across Chicago, the same number of U.S. troops killed in Iraq and Afghanistan combined in the same period"

Why do people keep quoting this factoid? How many US troops compared to Chicago residents??


----------



## Bartolo

City Man said:


> "So far this year, 113 people have been killed across Chicago, the same number of U.S. troops killed in Iraq and Afghanistan combined in the same period"
> 
> Why do people keep quoting this factoid? How many US troops compared to Chicago residents??


I think the point people are trying to make is that 113 have been killed in both places, but all people hear about for the most part is the people killed in Iraq and in Afghanistan, but not in Chicago.


----------



## Grey Towers

Bartolo said:


> I can't believe that Toronto is only at 12 this year. On pace for maybe 50 this year. Though I can see that there will be an increase in homicides over the summer. Though I can't see it going much higher than 60, which would be much lower than it has been in recent years.


Yes, 50 would be a figure we haven't seen in years. For some reason homicides usually come in waves.
Here's a handy site to keep track of Toronto homicides. It's still at 12, so I guess the guy badly beaten with a baseball bat last night is still alive.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

City Man said:


> "So far this year, 113 people have been killed across Chicago, the same number of U.S. troops killed in Iraq and Afghanistan combined in the same period"
> 
> Why do people keep quoting this factoid? How many US troops compared to Chicago residents??


and the troops are in a warzone while Chicago is in America, the land of the free.


----------



## City Man

Cape Town metropolitan area had 1,607 murders in 2008 with a rate of less than 50 per 100,000 - the lowest figures since Apartheid, this is about 25% less than 2007 when it had 2,222 and a rate of 64.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for April 25 2010

City
2009-119
2010-143

Brooklyn
2009-57
2010-56

Queens
2009-20
2010-28

Manhattan
2009-11
2010-23

Bronx
2009-26
2010-33

Staten Island
2009-5
2010-3

Population
2009-8,414,335 
2010-8,465,266

Big cut in murders, 3 for the week compared to 10 from last year.


----------



## Trelawny

City Man said:


> Cape Town metropolitan area had 1,607 murders in 2008 with a rate of less than 50 per 100,000 - the lowest figures since Apartheid, this is about 25% less than 2007 when it had 2,222 and a rate of 64.


That's good to here a decline. Most of the murders happen in the townships though. Which is still very sad, but it's nice to know Cape Town tourist are safe throughout most of the city.


----------



## Chicagoago

City Man said:


> "So far this year, 113 people have been killed across Chicago, the same number of U.S. troops killed in Iraq and Afghanistan combined in the same period"
> 
> Why do people keep quoting this factoid? How many US troops compared to Chicago residents??



I've really noticed how the past month or so multiple national and international media outlets have run stories (sometimes the headline) about the murders in Chicago. They all tend to reference it as a wave of violence that is crippling the city - how things are out of control and falling apart.

It definitely is BAD in this city, but it's a little confusing in a sense that:

Violent Crime:

1991: 90,522
2009: 33,486

Violent crime down 63% from 1991 to 2009, and as of this point in 2010, we're down another 13% from 2009.

Murders are up 8% from last year, and still down 13% from the year before that, and down *53%* from the 1990's.

I'm definitely not saying this city doesn't have crime issues, but it's strange the national media has written crime in Chicago in 2010 as unprecedented, that it's spiraling out of control - when in reality violent crime in the city is easily at historic lows since the city started keeping records 50 years ago. This city in 2010 still has one of the lowest homicide totals as well since they started counting.

It really makes you realize how much media can drive viewpoints. 

At the same time NYC has seen murder rates up over 25% since last year - but I haven't seen a word spoken of this.


----------



## Plateau Mont-Royal

Montreal (1,906,000) - 11 murders - 0.57/100k

Same time last year there was 7.


----------



## Obscene

I'm not sure, but i think Stockholm (1,9 mil) is at 9 or something at the moment. 










Urban area (1,3 mil) is at 6 obviously.


----------



## Mikejesmike

Chicagoago said:


> I've really noticed how the past month or so multiple national and international media outlets have run stories (sometimes the headline) about the murders in Chicago. They all tend to reference it as a wave of violence that is crippling the city - how things are out of control and falling apart.
> 
> It definitely is BAD in this city, but it's a little confusing in a sense that:
> 
> Violent Crime:
> 
> 1991: 90,522
> 2009: 33,486
> 
> Violent crime down 63% from 1991 to 2009, and as of this point in 2010, we're down another 13% from 2009.
> 
> Murders are up 8% from last year, and still down 13% from the year before that, and down *53%* from the 1990's.
> 
> I'm definitely not saying this city doesn't have crime issues, but it's strange the national media has written crime in Chicago in 2010 as unprecedented, that it's spiraling out of control - when in reality violent crime in the city is easily at historic lows since the city started keeping records 50 years ago. This city in 2010 still has one of the lowest homicide totals as well since they started counting.
> 
> It really makes you realize how much media can drive viewpoints.
> 
> At the same time NYC has seen murder rates up over 25% since last year - but I haven't seen a word spoken of this.


Chicago had a peak of about 974 murders, what was the number for last year? Maybe the media doesn't say much about NYC is because the the city had a peak of 2,262 and a low last year of 471. This is also with a population that has grown about a million more. If Chicago had grown to about 3.9 million and the number of murders had shrunk to 203 in a year, maybe people would cut it some slack too if murders were up 25% this year. With the population growth NYC can probably tolerate a 25% gain in murders better than Chicago with an 8% gain because it's population hasn't really grown much.

Also people I think are becoming aware that when they jump the gun they end up looking stupid. It's happened before for NYC.

2004-572
2005-540
2006-596-Media-Oh no the city is returning to the bad old days
2007-496
2008-523-Look out the 70's-early 90's are on their way back, run for cover
2009-471

So yeah the media is run usually run by morons that want a big headline than to look into the facts.


----------



## Chicagoago

Mikejesmike said:


> Chicago had a peak of about 974 murders, what was the number for last year? Maybe the media doesn't say much about NYC is because the the city had a peak of 2,262 and a low last year of 471. This is also with a population that has grown about a million more. If Chicago had grown to about 3.9 million and the number of murders had shrunk to 203 in a year, maybe people would cut it some slack too if murders were up 25% this year. With the population growth NYC can probably tolerate a 25% gain in murders better than Chicago with an 8% gain because it's population hasn't really grown much.
> 
> Also people I think are becoming aware that when they jump the gun they end up looking stupid. It's happened before for NYC.
> 
> 2004-572
> 2005-540
> 2006-596-Media-Oh no the city is returning to the bad old days
> 2007-496
> 2008-523-Look out the 70's-early 90's are on their way back, run for cover
> 2009-471
> 
> So yeah the media is run usually run by morons that want a big headline than to look into the facts.


Chicago had 449 murders last year for a population of around 2,900,000. In 1992 it had 943 murders for around 2,785,000.

1992 rate: 33.9/100,000
2009 rate: 15.5/100,000

Violent Crime:

1992 rate: 3,251/100,000
2009 rate: 1,155/100,000


----------



## Mikejesmike

Yeah I know it was 900 something in the early 90's but I remember seeing a peak in 1974 of around 974. Though you can see the murder rate is cut in about half, which is great, but you can see NYC's rate is more than 5 times lower than what it use to be. I think because Chicago's rate is cut in a little more than half people are more hypersensitive to any increase and might think it's a return to the old days cause that's only 1 extra murder a person away. NYC can go up to 600 murders and people will think well at least it's not 1,500 1,800 or 2,200.


----------



## Grey Towers

Toronto up to 15 after a dry cleaner was stabbed in the city's northeast today. This type of random murder is getting rarer and rarer.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for May 2 2010

City
2009-134
2010-149

Brooklyn
2009-61
2010-61

Queens
2009-24
2010-28

Manhattan
2009-13
2010-24

Bronx
2009-29
2010-33

Staten Island
2009-7
2010-3

Population
2009-8,414,335 
2010-8,465,266

Another week of a decline in murders. In that week there were 6 murders compared to 15 last year.


----------



## miamipaintball

bahamas at 31


A Haitian man was brutally attacked and stabbed to death late Monday night, bringing the murder count up to 31 for the year -- six more than the country recorded this same time last year.

The victim, who was yesterday identified by police as Olondieu Saint Pre, 53, of Charles Vincent Street was killed around 11 p.m.

According to preliminary police reports Saint Pre was stabbed in his left chest at Charles Vincent Street north of Cordeaux Avenue.

Police said the victim was attacked by a group of men.

"The victim was taken to hospital via private vehicle, where he later succumbed to his injuries.

Police press liaison officer Sergeant Chrislyn Skippings said police are questioning two males, a 19-year-old and a 14-year-old in connection with this matter.

This time last year the murder count stood at 25.

Police are also investigating the discovery of a body which was pulled ashore by residents in a western community early yesterday morning.

Skippings said sometime around 6:15 a.m. police received information of a body in waters at the rear of Eves Condominiums, West Bay Street.

"Police responded and discovered the lifeless body of a dark male clad in a multi-color swim trunk," Skippings reported.

"It was reported that the male was found floating face down in waters at the rear of the condominiums."


----------



## Chicagoago

128 for Chicago.


----------



## Beware

:skull: *Peoria, IL (USA) at 11....* and counting. :skull:


----------



## Bartolo

Beware said:


> :skull: *Peoria, IL (USA) at 11....* and counting. :skull:


How large is Peoria? Its not that large is it. I find it kind of sad that a city of its size can have almost as many murders as a city with 2.5 million people. Toronto which has 15 so far this year.


----------



## desertpunk

Another day in Ciudad Juarez: 6 people in a van killed by automatic gunfire, a kidnap victim left dead at a church, and 2 others gunned down in their neighborhoods. hno:


----------



## chicagogeorge

> *Crime Down But Murders Increase*
> 
> Photo by ffejeroniJust a few weeks after two state representatives suggested that the National Guard be brought in to help Chicago Police control the violence, Chicago Police are actually touting a drop in some violent crime. Police superintendent Jody Weis announced crime is down almost seven percent, most violent crime is down 11 percent and the number of homicides this year is below the five-year average for the same period. Weis attributes the decrease to "smart policing; sharing more information among federal, state and local police; and building partnerships within communities."
> 
> *However, despite decreases in criminal sexual assault, robbery, arson, and aggravated battery compared to last year, homicides in Chicago actually increased. Between January 1 and April 30, homicides increased eight percent compared to the same date range last year. This year there were 120 by the end of April; last there, there were only 111. As of May 8, the number of homicides on record for the year is 127, which is three more than last year. *Police attribute the increase to a spike of violence in April, which included five people killed in a Marquette Park house shooting.
> 
> In an effort to further decrease the violence, police organized a gun buy-back for Saturday where people could exchange a gun for money, no questions asked. *As a result, 4,050 weapons were handed in*, though whether or not these buy-backs are effective is another question entirely.


http://chicagoist.com/2010/05/10/just_a_few_weeks_after.php


----------



## Beware

Bartolo said:


> How large is Peoria? Its not that large is it. I find it kind of sad that a city of its size can have almost as many murders as a city with 2.5 million people. Toronto which has 15 so far this year.


*The number is surprising for, such, a small city.* Peoria'a population is somewhere between 120,000-130,000 with an MSA around 380,000 and it's centrally located between Chicago and St. Louis. Which isn't to say THAT is simply the cause of our troubles. But, it doesn't help because of those regions overlapping markets of drug trafficking and urban gang activities.... along with our own. And, understand that THIS years figures aren't solely due to any one type of crime. Half of Peoria's, current, homicides are arson-related murders - two victims perished in one residence and four victims in a separate incident.

*BTW.... :skull: We're NOW up to 12, as of Sunday morning :skull: *, due to an altercation in a public housing project that turned into a deadly shooting. What's most alarming is that the last 7 murders occurred within a three-week span. At this rate, if it continues, Peoria will set a record for 2010. And " summertime " , when tempers usually rise with the heat and humidity, hasn't even arrived. But, WHAT do you do?....


----------



## Snorky33

Trelawny said:


> That's good to here a decline. Most of the murders happen in the townships though. Which is still very sad, but it's nice to know Cape Town tourist are safe throughout most of the city.


That's good to hear what with the SWC starting next month, it's guite obvious that Cape Town is South Africa's 'jewel in the crown' and if Cape Town wants to show off how it can stage this major world sporting event to the IOC and all the basic requirments run smoothly it's prove that indeed South Africa has turned the corner. Good Luck Cape Town


----------



## greenice

MY CITY IS PEACEFUL...


----------



## Plateau Mont-Royal

Montreal crime keeps going down:

Highlights:

Overall crime has dropped by 15% over the last decade.

In 2009, crimes against people dropped 6.1 % from 2008. Crimes against property remained unchanged.

Sexual assault dropped by more than 14% and 38% since 2005.

The number of homicides increased slightly - 31 were reported in 2009 compared to 29 in 2008. Attempted murders however rose from 69 in 2008 to 119 in 2009. 2008 was an aberration, the avg number of attempted murders in the past decade is 120.

Assault dropped by 7%.

Stolen vehicles dropped by 17%. Over the last decade, stolen vehicles have dropped by more than 50%.

http://www.montrealgazette.com/news/...197/story.html


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for May 9 2010

City
2009-141
2010-156

Brooklyn
2009-62
2010-61

Queens
2009-26
2010-31

Manhattan
2009-14
2010-25

Bronx
2009-32
2010-36

Staten Island
2009-7
2010-3

Population
2009-8,414,335 
2010-8,465,266


----------



## Naipesky

- Vitória Metrop-Brazil: 1,315 (2009) / 1,650,000 res. 
*Rate: 80/100,000 by year*




but somebody have some idea about the robbery rates in your city?



I ever think about that because here, to me, even with the bad rates of homicides, it is just feeled and concentrated in some poor neighborhoods and, mostly cases involving drug-dealers.

It is not diferent in many cities in latin-america or (by the drug-dealers) USA.


*But the robbery not*, it affect me, affect everybody around me, affect any neighboorhood in the city, and is growing up with the use of the crack (the poor cocaine with higher damage)...

*Somebody can say something about this, about the robbery?*



Ah, yesterday the uncle of a workmate mine was killed. Surprise? not: Involved with drugs, poor neighboorhood.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for May 16 2010

City
2009-149
2010-164

Brooklyn
2009-66
2010-66

Queens
2009-27
2010-32

Manhattan
2009-14
2010-26

Bronx
2009-35
2010-38

Staten Island
2009-7
2010-2

Population
2009-8,414,335 
2010-8,465,266


----------



## Mikejesmike

Naipesky said:


> - Vitória Metrop-Brazil: 1,315 (2009) / 1,650,000 res.
> *Rate: 80/100,000 by year*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but somebody have some idea about the robbery rates in your city?
> 
> 
> 
> I ever think about that because here, to me, even with the bad rates of homicides, it is just feeled and concentrated in some poor neighborhoods and, mostly cases involving drug-dealers.
> 
> It is not diferent in many cities in latin-america or (by the drug-dealers) USA.
> 
> 
> *But the robbery not*, it affect me, affect everybody around me, affect any neighboorhood in the city, and is growing up with the use of the crack (the poor cocaine with higher damage)...
> 
> *Somebody can say something about this, about the robbery?*
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, yesterday the uncle of a workmate mine was killed. Surprise? not: Involved with drugs, poor neighboorhood.


I think too many people focus on murder as the number one thing in describing how safe or dangerous a city is and I don't think it is. It's the most violent crime and the most rare. What's more dangerous a city where 200 people are killed by people they know or a place where 200 people are killed by strangers? I figure when it comes to people you know you can see them coming a mile away, by strangers you can't even go to the store without worrying about someone sneaking up behind you and blasting your brains out. Lots of times those that have been killed have criminal backgrounds. I think other violent crimes like rape, assault and robbery are more indicative of how safe a city is. Especially robbery now that I think about it. Rape and assault can happen in families, but how often does a father pull a gun on a family member and demand money and slap them around a bit? Robbery seems almost entirely stranger inclusive.

For robberies in New York City

1990-100,280
Rate-1,337 per 100,000

2001-27,873
Rate-346 per 100,000

2009-18,572
Rate-221 per 100,000


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 5/22/10

2010 - 115
2009 - 113
2008 - 158

Up 2% from 09 and down 27 % from 08.

Rape down 14% from 09 and 19% from 08.

Robbery down 10% from 09 and 12% from 08.

Agg Assault down 16% from 09 and 23% from 08.

Total violent crime down 13% from 09 and 17% from 08.


----------



## Grey Towers

As far as I know, Toronto is at 16. The CBC map is missing one that occurred shortly after Rose Liu's murder.


----------



## aaabbbccc

as of 2010 greater Casablanca metropolitan area ( 4 million ) city and all suburbs included recorded 78 killings far this year at this time last year there were 68 and in 2008 there were 98
most of the homicide are in the worst slums areas of Casablanca 
in general it is a pretty safe city just avoid the south east side hay mohammdi and st thomas neighborhoods and you will be fine


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for May 23 2010

City
2009-158
2010-174

Brooklyn
2009-70
2010-69

Queens
2009-28
2010-35

Manhattan
2009-19
2010-26

Bronx
2009-37
2010-41

Staten Island
2009-7
2010-3

Population
2009-8,414,335 
2010-8,465,266


----------



## chicagogeorge

> 6 Killed, Dozens Wounded Over Holiday Weekend
> Violence Reported In All Areas Of CityCHICAGO (Sun-Times Media Wire) ―
> 
> 
> *Six people were killed and at least three dozen wounded in acts of violence -- mainly shootings --* throughout the city of Chicago over the Memorial Day holiday weekend.


http://cbs2chicago.com/local/holiday.weekend.shootings.2.1726491.html


----------



## miamipaintball

miami dade is at 101

last year we had 98, we've had alot of youth related shootings/homicides


----------



## aaabbbccc

miamipaintball said:


> miami dade is at 101
> 
> last year we had 98, we've had alot of youth related shootings/homicides


I heard that 90 % of all shootings were youths killing youths 
the average is 30 % for a city but 90 % is that not normal


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Los Angeles
100% You will get murdered.


----------



## miamipaintball

aaabbbccc said:


> I heard that 90 % of all shootings were youths killing youths
> the average is 30 % for a city but 90 % is that not normal




not true, youths count for 30% of the homicides, in the city they are 40-50%

but people 25 and under commit i would say 75% of all shootings in the county and city.


----------



## Chicagoago

The stats on Chicago murders through March:

33% Indoor
66% Outdoor

72% Shootings
16% Beatings, Clubbings, Hands/Feet
12% Stabbings

40% Stranger
32% Acquaintance/Someone They Know
21% Relative/Partner/Spouse
7% Don't know

65% Gang Related
35% Not Gang Related

43% 8:00am to 22:00pm
57% 22:00pm to 8:00am


74% Black
22% Hispanic
4% White

57% 25 and younger
43% 25 and older


----------



## miamipaintball

miami dade is at 107 after 4 are shot in a shooting rampage in the city of Hialeah, suburb of miami

http://cbs4.com/local/shooting.hialeah.restuarant.2.1736271.html


----------



## City Man

Medellin, Colombia was 94 per 100,000 last year.


----------



## City Man

It looks like a combination of paramilitaries fighting amongst themselves since their leader was removed in 2008 whilst local hoodlums have come out of the woodwork taking advantage after having the boot of the para on their neck the last six years. 

There's also shocking evidence the police (whose figures I'm not using they're an absolute disgrace) have left almost 1,000 murders off Medellin's total (just the 'city') and thousands nationally during 2009.

Given the nature of a city and country where a woman was surrounded by armed thugs and shot in the head a couple of years back with the death being recorded as a traffic accident, and the remote, rural nature of the 'armed conflict' which includes very powerful organizations who hold/control land with possibly many victims not found, it's murder rate is more likely to be corrupted than other countries which regularly provide data IMO - apart from Kenya which produces yearly data with stupid murder rates of about 5 per 100,000.

To add to my Cape Town piece, Durban is now the murder capital of large South African metropolitan areas with over 2,000 murders in 08 with about the same population as Cape Town (3.5m).

San Pedro Sula in Honduras had 971 murders last year in a population of about 700,000. That's 138 per 100,000.


----------



## sucram

Narcisse said:


> I can agree that I am reacting too much but I believe Sao Paulo has a reputation that isn't completely correct. For an example, why haven't we heard about Curitiba which just had a higher homicide rate? Only because it is famous for its transit and urban planning? You don't need a helicopter to live a normal life in Sao Paulo.
> 
> The government of Brazil lies about statistics, that is true, and even the ones they report show Sao Paulo is bad by American standards, but I believe from what I've read the worse areas can be like the worse areas of American cities. Right now I am visiting in the city of Chicago and last week I read one district here called Englewood which has only 40,000 people has had 700 murders in the last ten years and I will say that is about the same as worse areas of Sao Paulo or some city in Permambuco like Camaragibe or Duque de Caxias (of Rio).
> 
> Somebody says "Didn't 200 people die in a "wave of violence" over three days
> in SP last year?" Don't American cities have riots or what about New Orleans where rescue workers where afraid to help because they were being shot at? It is a different kind of seige by the criminals but it is a little similar too. There is reports in newspapers that Brazil has a civil-war happening from crime, but when I look at photos of Detroit and St. Louis and Bronx it looks like devestation from a war to me.


big diference between 200 people rioting over 3 days and 200 people being murdered over 3 days!!


----------



## City Man

Narcisse said:


> Right now I am visiting in the city of Chicago and last week I read one district here called Englewood which has only 40,000 people has had 700 murders in the last ten years and I will say that is about the same as worse areas of Sao Paulo or some city in Permambuco like Camaragibe or Duque de Caxias (of Rio).


Just noticed this from sucram's comment. There is no way Englewood has 700 murders from the last 10 years with that population, it sounds like another case of people storytelling and bigging up their city again!

I heard the storytellers banging on about how Englewood had a record murder rate of 500 per 100,000 in the early 90's.

It was 92 per 100,000, I've checked.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Imperfect Ending said:


> Los Angeles
> 100% You will get murdered.



i know you're joking, but stupid shit like this only reinforces negative and false stereotypes about LA.


----------



## the producer

MEXICO. 

Country (103.000.000 population)
2010- 1000 murders in the first 34 days of the year.
2009- 7724
2008- 5630
2007- 2673

In the metropolitan area of Guadalajara. (4.295.000 population)
2010- 69 as of May
2009- 65

In the metropolitan area of Ciudad Juarez. (1.500.000 population)
2010- 680 as of March 
2009- 2.635


----------



## miamipaintball

the bahamas is at 40 for the year, grand bahama( 2nd largest city) is at 6

and nassau i assume is in the 30's, has the bulk of the countries homicides as its the largest city, and capital.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City from January 1 to June 6 2010

City
2009-172
2010-189

Brooklyn
2009-75
2010-79

Queens
2009-32
2010-36

Manhattan
2009-17
2010-26

Bronx
2009-41
2010-45

Staten Island
2009-7
2010-3

Population
2009-8,414,335 
2010-8,465,266


----------



## levinas by the store

i suppose in both colombia and brazil,they take road accident fatalities as homicide which inevitably jack up the crimes rates.


----------



## Chicagoago

City Man said:


> Just noticed this from sucram's comment. There is no way Englewood has 700 murders from the last 10 years with that population, it sounds like another case of people storytelling and bigging up their city again!
> 
> I heard the storytellers banging on about how Englewood had a record murder rate of 500 per 100,000 in the early 90's.
> 
> It was 92 per 100,000, I've checked.


It wasn't 700, but Englewood is definitely towards the top of Chicago's worst police districts.

The 7th Police District (Englewood) is slightly larger than the official neighborhood, and has more than 40,000, but it had a crazy murder rate.

It had 470 murders over a 10 year period.


----------



## City Man

levinas by the store said:


> i suppose in both colombia and brazil,they take road accident fatalities as homicide which inevitably jack up the crimes rates.


What made you say that?? Neither country includes traffic accidents they're completely seperate categories.

South African data sometimes does because people mistakenly include 'culpable homicide' which are invariably traffic and work-related accidents.


----------



## desertpunk

60 murders in Juarez this week. On pace for 3,000 this year.


----------



## -Corey-

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> i know you're joking, but stupid shit like this only reinforces negative and false stereotypes about LA.


That was a pretty dumb comment indeed. Los Angeles is pretty safe, and dropping.....


----------



## chicagogeorge

Crazy weekend in Chicago. Happy Fathers Day? :nuts:




> *Ten dead* among* 54 shot *aross city over weekend


http://www.suntimes.com/news/metro/2415428,weekend-shooting-roundup-062110.article


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City from January 1 to June 13 2010

City
2009-182
2010-196

Brooklyn
2009-78
2010-83

Queens
2009-32
2010-37

Manhattan
2009-20
2010-26

Bronx
2009-45
2010-46

Staten Island
2009-7
2010-4


----------



## Imperfect Ending

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> i know you're joking, but stupid shit like this only reinforces negative and false stereotypes about LA.


Everyone will always hate Los Angeles for one reason or another... they'll always "hear stories" and come up with ideas and thoughts that are beyond over exaggerated... even if they've never been here. 

I've lived in Los Angeles since 1990 and I've NEVER been a victim of ANY type of crime, and honestly, I don't know anyone who's been a victim either ( except for some guy who got his house broken into three blocks down. ) 

I've asked "Why is it a trend to hate Los Angeles" before and this was the answer that I got : 

"Los Angeles is a city filled with dysfunction, broken dreams, and failed aspirations! Those that haven't been here definitely have heard the stories of those attempting to live a STUCK lifestyle with a broken heart. In Los Angeles, life is advertised as one big continuously glamorous party of sorts with room for everyone! To me, Los Angeles is quite boring as after 10pm, if you're not into parties, clubbing, etc, there's really not much to do! The price of everything, especially housing is extremely high just because the sun shines here! Surely L.A is a great place to visit!, but, when you attempt to live here, it doesn't take long to experience the phoniness, racism, sexism, ageism, materialism, and total cliquish(you're NOT my kind!, so, I really don't want to have anything to do with you!) attitudes of the people. L.A is a city that never seems to live up to it's potential as the county government seems to love messing everything up! The "CULTURE" of L.A is MEXICAN!, and everyone else that just happened to have landed here by accident and such! Also, how can you be the number 2 media market and not have an NFL franchise?LOL. So, if L.A would just learn to either live up to it's hype, or be silent, people may look at it differently!"

As for me, I love Los Angeles and don't know what people see and does not see to make them avoid LA.


----------



## Grey Towers

Toronto is up to 22.


----------



## Bartolo

Grey Towers said:


> Toronto is up to 22.


I can't believe how low it is. Probably one of the lowest for this time in years


----------



## Grey Towers

Bartolo said:


> I can't believe how low it is. Probably one of the lowest for this time in years


I don't have the numbers to substantiate it, but I'm sure you're right. If the typical summer spike doesn't get out of hand we might end up with 50 or fewer for the year, which would be the lowest since the '90s.


----------



## City Man

the producer said:


> MEXICO.
> 
> Country (103.000.000 population)
> 2010- 1000 murders in the first 34 days of the year.
> 2009- 7724
> 2008- 5630
> 2007- 2673


That's just cartel-related murders isn't it?

Mexico had 13,000 murders in 08.


----------



## Beware

:skull: *Peoria, IL (USA) up to 15* :skull:


----------



## desertpunk

From the El Paso Times: http://www.elpasotimes.com/juarez/ci_15363789



> *Suspect in 62 homicides in Juarez arrested*
> By Daniel Borunda \ El Paso Times
> Posted: 06/24/2010 12:00:00 AM MDT
> 
> 
> Mexican federal police arrested a man suspected in at least 62 homicides after a shooting in Juárez, officials said Wednesday. Two other alleged hit men were also arrested.
> 
> The arrests were made Tuesday after police on patrol west of downtown heard gunshots, found a young man shot in the chest and soon stopped the attackers' car as they tried to speed away. Police found two .45-caliber handguns in the car.
> 
> The shooting victim, identified as 17-year-old José Contreras Hernández, died that afternoon at a hospital. Police arrested Jesús Enrique Murillo García, 18, Luis Adrián Fernández Mercado, 20, and Sergio Estrada Estrada, 24.
> 
> Federal police officials said that intelligence reports show Murillo, nicknamed "El Piwi," could be associated with La Linea, or Juárez drug cartel. illo is suspected of being linked to at least 62 homicides since July, including 47 this year. According to police, Murillo worked for the cartel for 3,000 pesos a week (about 240 U.S. dollars).
> 
> The shooting was part of another violent day in what has been described as the world's most dangerous city. Also Tuesday, a 2-year-old girl and a 45-year-old man were wounded in the crossfire of what was reportedly a shootout between robbers and federal police in east Juárez.
> 
> Kimberly Nataly Baeza and Carlos Rios Alvarado were riding on a bus when the robbers allegedly started firing at police, the Norte newspaper reported. Kimberly was shot in the right shoulder, and Rios was shot in a leg. They were hospitalized in stable condition.
> 
> Juárez is averaging 10 murders a day this month, with about 230 homicides in June. The city has had more than 1,310 killings this year.


----------



## Beware

Imperfect Ending said:


> .... As for me, I love Los Angeles and don't know what people see and does not see to make them avoid LA.


Like it or not, minority-related Crime and Racism is why many caucasians " fear " certain cities. It's a well-known fact that once U.S. (urban) neighborhoods and school districts become more than 25% black or hispanic, they're deemed as " bad or unsafe areas " by the majority of it's WHITE populace. Those _perceptions_ produce a decline in police patrols, property values, etc. Whether or not such _perception_ is fair or true is moot, so long as the _perception_ remains. Yet, it creates great difficulty for city planners and interested developers with aspirations for redevelopment and new ventures to overcome.

Adding to such problems are, unscrupulous, real estate professionals who capitalize and stoke such perceptions by steering WHITE buyers away from inner-city neighborhoods, that might have low crime and decent schools, while steering MINORITY buyers toward inner-city neighborhoods away from white populations. Most businesses, including retail and services, follow the " white flight " away from the inner-city. The resulting effect creates a " tale of two cities " within U.S. metros, like Los Angeles. Areas with large black and hispanic populations and one's that are exclusively or nearly caucasian. 

The " fear " happening in LA, isn't anything new. It's, just, age-old and effective method of discrimination by perpetrators to prevent fraternization and exclude those who are deemed by the perps as socially-unacceptable or undesirable. Most perpetrators, of this ilk, won't admit it. But, it IS reality!


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City from January 1 to June 20 2010

City
2009-194
2010-208

Brooklyn
2009-83
2010-88

Queens
2009-34
2010-37

Manhattan
2009-23
2010-28

Bronx
2009-47
2010-51

Staten Island
2009-7
2010-4


----------



## eddeux

I did a report on crime in Clarksville a few months back, and the murder rate was pretty low. Can't remember what it was, but last year we saw no more than 40-45 people murdered :cheers:


----------



## chicagogeorge

> Jul 2, 2010 11:16 am US/Central*
> 3 Teens Stabbed Blocks From Taste Of Chicago*
> Meanwhile, Police Use Taser On Man In Unrelated Incident


http://cbs2chicago.com/local/teen.boy.stabbed.2.1784692.html


----------



## Plateau Mont-Royal

Montreal - 1.9m

16 murders










Red = double murder


----------



## Beware

Chicagoago said:


> Is it all over your city? Even in Chicago a vast majority of the crazy street violence is centered in select areas of the city. A large majority of residents live in pretty quiet neighborhoods.
> 
> That's absolutely crazy that Peoria has 16 through June in a city of 112,000 people.
> 
> I grew up near Cedar Rapids, Iowa. With 200,000 people in the area it would get maybe 1-2 murders per year.
> 
> The Des Moines area has 550,000 people, and it very rarely gets more than 10 a year.


*Ours is, MOSTLY, similar to Chicago's!* Although most of Peoria's crime happens in it's more infamous neighborhoods, " surprising " incidents have occurred in other areas of town. After many public housing projects were razed, most of the displaced and low-income residents migrated into formerly-peaceful Peoria's neighborhoods with their troubles. Peoria, while much smaller than Chicago, has the same socio-economic problems as Chicago (ex: some inner-city neighborhoods with double-digit unemployment, disproportionately-high concentrations of low-income residents, high dropout and teen pregnancy rate, lack of neighborhood reinvestment, etc.) Yet, most newcomers and strangers underestimate Peoria's crime level due it's smaller size in comparison to larger cities. AND, my hometown has it's own " checkered past " about confronting and fixing these issues. ALL of which has fostered today's, unprecedented, crime wave.

*The irony and the shame is that ALL the crime is occurring during one of Peoria's greatest moments of economic prosperity *(ex: several large-scale and new construction projects, business and institutional expansions, numerous grand openings and groundbreakings, job openings and recalls, etc.) *.* Not even more than two billion dollars worth of regional construction, additions, and renovations can stem the rising tide of urban violence.

*I dare say, not to seem ghoulish or ogrish, that ALL of this crime and violence makes for interesting conversation.* And to think that many, locals, complain.... :skull: *' NOTHING EVER HAPPENS HERE! ' *:skull:


----------



## desertpunk

CompStat figures for New York crime 6/28-7/4: http://nyc.gov/html/nypd/html/crime_prevention/crime_statistics.shtml


----------



## Taller Better

Toronto is now at 29.


----------



## DoraSC

São Paulo, in Brazil had 17,4 murders in 2007 per 100,000 inhabitants. (It was 56,7 in 1997!!!). And Rio de Janeiro had 35,7 murders per 100,000 in 2007.


----------



## chicagogeorge

Beware said:


> I'm not trying to give a sermon. But, the different path YOU chose from other gang members illustrates the meaning of the biblical parable " the Straight Gate " . WHAT differentiates you from other gang members, still at-risk, is the direction that YOU took with your life. Which isn't to imply that you're better than them. But, that you are most-likely to survive AND help save others.




For my part, I had lot's of support at home. Mother, father, and the traditional extended family. Plus my socio-economic situation growing up was rather lower middle class, than poverty. 



> Your efforts could be part of the answer, to many prayers, for other wayward soul's. Redemption isn't always easy nor successful. So, don't fret IF it doesn't happen. Mankind makes choices and must live or die with the consequences!


Wow. That sure sounded like a sermon. No offense


----------



## miamipaintball

bahamas at 52, most likely to pass 100.


----------



## Beware

chicagogeorge said:


> Wow. That sure sounded like a sermon. No offense


* It's cool!* I'm, just, more of a realist than an optimist. The longer we live, the more we learn about Life AND witness ' the Truth '.... if we pay attention. 

*Can I get an " Amen " ?










(gif image from www.riveroflifeweb.com)​*


----------



## goschio

miamipaintball said:


> bahamas at 52, most likely to pass 100.


WTF. Why do people kill eachother on the Bahamas? Such a nice Island. hno:


----------



## Taller Better

chicagogeorge said:


> Wow. That sure sounded like a sermon. No offense


This:

_"Your efforts could be part of the answer, to many prayers, for other wayward soul's. Redemption isn't always easy nor successful. So, don't fret IF it doesn't happen. Mankind makes choices and must live or die with the consequences! "_

sounded like a sermon to me, too. I don't think this forum is the best place to start bringing in our religious beliefs. Thanks.


----------



## miamipaintball

goschio said:


> WTF. Why do people kill eachother on the Bahamas? Such a nice Island. hno:


it is, but you obviously haven't left paradise island, the unemployment rate is around 18% the government doesn't make alot of money, so the welfare you get is low, while food prices and everything are threw the roof case it has to be imported.. yes Nassau is nice in some areas, but like every major city it does have its bad, and i mean tin shacks with no running water or electricity. poverty leads to crime.

theirs many factors the country is facing right now, and they dont make world news.


on a side note, at least its not like new orleans, the city has the same population as the whole country of the bahamas. but i would say around 35-40 of the murders occurred in Nassau which has a pop of around 270,000


----------



## Beware

Taller said:


> This:
> 
> _"Your efforts could be part of the answer, to many prayers, for other wayward soul's. Redemption isn't always easy nor successful. So, don't fret IF it doesn't happen. Mankind makes choices and must live or die with the consequences! "_
> 
> sounded like a sermon to me, too. I don't think this forum is the best place to start bringing in our religious beliefs. Thanks.


hno: *I won't get into a debate over " religious beliefs " with you! *Did I not say earlier to Chicagogeorge .... " I'm not trying to give a sermon " ? Yet, apparently, my _reference_ to religion (ex: a biblical parable and prayer) " struck a nerve " . WHY it does, however, isn't my concern! Both of YOUR reactions to my " sermon " does, however, shed light upon the reasons why the murders will continue in Chicago and other places. 

*BTW... Allusions to " redemption " and " salvation " don't, necessarily, imply a Theological reference! *They, just, mean RESCUE. It's possible to socially " redeem " oneself or " save " ourself and others from crime or danger. And, the animated (preaching) gif was solely used for humor in light of my " sermon " . So, lighten up!


----------



## pinoyshoppingmall

Why do they need to kill people?? Why dont we have peace on earth?? Is that hard?..


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City from January 1 to July 11 2010

City
2009-221
2010-255

Brooklyn
2009-94
2010-109

Queens
2009-40
2010-49

Manhattan
2009-26
2010-32

Bronx
2009-53
2010-61

Staten Island
2009-8
2010-4

Population
2009-8,414,335 
2010-8,465,266


----------



## im_from_zw038

New York 's murderrates seem to go up again, not good


----------



## chicagogeorge

Third police officer killed in the last two months in Chicago. 




> Reward for info on officer's killer grows
> 
> Associated Press - July 21, 2010 4:04 PM ET
> 
> CHICAGO (AP) - The amount of money being offered as a reward for information leading to the arrest and conviction of suspects in the shooting death of a Chicago police officer continues to grow.
> 
> A variety of organizations are offering a total of $65,000 for information that will lead to the killers of Officer Michael Bailey.
> 
> *The officer was shot and killed early Sunday outside his home after he worked the overnight shift assigned to protect Mayor Richard Daley's home.* Bailey is the third Chicago officer gunned down in two months.
> 
> The Chicago Police Memorial Foundation, the Fraternal Order of Police and the FBI have offered a combined reward of $55,000 for information leading to the arrest and conviction of Bailey's attackers. The National Organization of Black Law Enforcement Executives Chicago Metro Chapter on Wednesday announced an additional $10,000.


http://www.wandtv.com/Global/story.asp?S=12847882





> *Gangs Targeting Chicago Police Officers? Email Warns Officers Of Planned Violence *
> 
> 
> The Chicago Police Department has been under a lot of stress in recent months. Aside from a spike in murders, the department has lost three officers since mid-May--and are now worried about targeted violence against cops.
> 
> A member of the Chicago Police Department's SWAT team sent out an email to officers Monday, reporting that *the department has received threats of violence from gang members.*


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/07/21/gangs-targeting-chicago-p_n_654677.html


----------



## Ricbit

São José dos Campos, SP, Brazil - approximately 620,000 people:

Murder rate (2009) - 10,91

Numbers dropped here and in the state. Brazil's murder rate turns to 24, SP is in 11. It's not the best, but it changed a lot and in 2008 we registered 9,16. We had 69 murders in 2009.

I'm a bit happy, yeah 

*2010*

Until march, we had 14 murders.


----------



## Mikejesmike

im_from_zw038 said:


> New York 's murderrates seem to go up again, not good


Yeah looks like it'll finish the year in the 540 range, above from last year but still among the lowest in the city's history since 1963 and this is with a 8.4 million pop, not like the city this year is getting out of control and a warzone, just the year by year variations.


----------



## Taller Better

Beware said:


> I won't get into a debate over " religious beliefs " with you!


No fear about that, Beware! It would not happen here, trust me.


----------



## fseoer2010

In some way,I really don't think Mexico City's murder rate is 2.5 per 100,000 people per year. How about you?


----------



## chicagogeorge

Disgusting. hno:



> *Teen Shot 22 Times *
> Teen was preparing to enter the 8th grade


Source: http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loca...y-In-West-Pullman-99544129.html#ixzz0v6FXGsTx



This murder made me think about a news cap from back in early April (Easter weekend) when over 40 people were shot on Chicago city streets in less than 50 hours. The last words of the video are "I wonder what the summer's gonna be" hno:


----------



## Paul2412

OK, reading this thread is fascinating me. A few questions:

1) I always thought The Bronx was the most violent in NYC, what's with the Brooklyn figures?

2) Isn't The Bahamas a really nice holiday resort? Why is the murder rate so high?

3) Juarez seems like an awful place, why is it so high?

4) Chicago has problems, big problems! (Sorry, not really a question)

5) Canada's murder rate appears to be much lower than the US. What about other crimes such as robbery and assault?


----------



## El_Greco

Bahamas is a transit point for drugs destined to the USA. Crime in Juarez is also mostly drug related.


----------



## desertpunk

From the El Paso Times: http://www.elpasotimes.com/ci_15796202?source=most_viewed



> 51 people killed in Juárez over weekend
> 
> By Daniel Borunda / El Paso Times
> Posted: 08/16/2010 04:01:22 PM MDT
> 
> The rampant bloodshed continued today in Juárez with nine homicides by this afternoon, Chihuahua state police said.
> 
> Fifty-one people were slain during the weekend from Friday to Sunday, including 24 on Sunday, making Sunday one of the deadliest days of the year, a police spokesman said. Victims included two members of the state Cipol police killed Friday when their patrol truck was fired upon.
> 
> Authorities said investigators were still trying to identify many of the victims and that were was a backlog of cases. Government and federal law enforcement officials will be meeting in Mexico City to come up with strategies to diminish the number of killings.
> 
> Juárez is known as the murder capital of Mexico and one of the most dangerous cities in the world. More than 6,000 people have been murdered in the Juárez area since the start of a war between the Sinaloa and Juárez drug cartels.
> .


----------



## El_Greco

51 people in two days? Thats insane!


----------



## Chicagoago

Jonesy55 said:


> Looks like nyc is seeing a significant uptick in homicides this year, is it specific to nyc or are we seeing similar patterns across the US?


I think a lot of places are down from last year, or at least steady. I haven't heard of cities that are up by any large margin.


----------



## Chicagoago

Paul2412 said:


> OK, reading this thread is fascinating me. A few questions:
> 
> 1) I always thought The Bronx was the most violent in NYC, what's with the Brooklyn figures?
> 
> 2) Isn't The Bahamas a really nice holiday resort? Why is the murder rate so high?
> 
> 3) Juarez seems like an awful place, why is it so high?
> 
> *4) Chicago has problems, big problems! (Sorry, not really a question)*
> 
> 5) Canada's murder rate appears to be much lower than the US. What about other crimes such as robbery and assault?


We're actually down in the homicide count from last year.

Last year was down 10% from 2008
Last year was down 30% from 2002
Last year was down 35% from 1998
Last year was down 45% from 1995
Last year was down 52% from 1992

We're pretty bad, but at least steadily heading in the right direction. Chicago comes in right about in the middle of large cities in the country with a rate of 16/100,000.


----------



## miamipaintball

Paul2412 said:


> OK, reading this thread is fascinating me. A few questions:
> 
> 1) I always thought The Bronx was the most violent in NYC, what's with the Brooklyn figures?
> 
> 2) Isn't The Bahamas a really nice holiday resort? Why is the murder rate so high?
> 
> 3) Juarez seems like an awful place, why is it so high?
> 
> 4) Chicago has problems, big problems! (Sorry, not really a question)
> 
> 5) Canada's murder rate appears to be much lower than the US. What about other crimes such as robbery and assault?





El_Greco said:


> Bahamas is a transit point for drugs destined to the USA. Crime in Juarez is also mostly drug related.




you obviously haven't been passed downtown nassau, its very crowded and congested big area with urban poverty, there are shanty towns like you find in haiti, just not as big

the country has poverty, people living without clean running water/plumbing or electricity. and drugs are a huge problem, also drug wars have been going on for 3 years, inching the murder count closer to 100 every year, i believe its at 58 for the year, which means it will surpass the 87 of last year.

http://www.bahamasb2b.com/news/2010/08/bahamas-murder-rate-nearly-doubles-in-five-years-892.html

the education system is in shambles over there, its rated a D, some schools dont even have books or A/C

paradise island is the one of the few really upscale areas.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 8/14/10

2008 - 233
2009 - 198
2010 - 189

A decrease of 5% from 2009 and 19% from 2008. Overall Violent crime is down 12% and 18%, respectively.


----------



## Alej

Sorry for those who dont understand spanish, but here are recent rates for mexico (incluiding mexico city (6.0 / 100,000) and juarez (130.0 / 100,000)

http://www.cronica.com.mx/nota.php?id_nota=454120

In my state, Puebla, is 3.6

Tip: If you dont understand spanish just look at the number near to the city/state.


----------



## Trelawny

Chicagoago said:


> We're actually down in the homicide count from last year.
> 
> Last year was down 10% from 2008
> Last year was down 30% from 2002
> Last year was down 35% from 1998
> Last year was down 45% from 1995
> Last year was down 52% from 1992
> 
> We're pretty bad, but at least steadily heading in the right direction. Chicago comes in right about in the middle of large cities in the country with a rate of 16/100,000.


Do you guys hear about all the murders on the news? Or from some other place?


----------



## Jonesy55

Alej said:


> Sorry for those who dont understand spanish, but here are recent rates for mexico (incluiding mexico city (6.0 / 100,000) and juarez (130.0 / 100,000)
> 
> http://www.cronica.com.mx/nota.php?id_nota=454120
> 
> In my state, Puebla, is 3.6
> 
> Tip: If you dont understand spanish just look at the number near to the city/state.


Wow, juarez is insane, almost literally a war zone with those drug cartels.

When are policymakers finally going to realise that prohibition of drugs doesn't work? hno:


----------



## desertpunk

From: http://www.elpasotimes.com/ci_15860490?source=most_viewed



> 4 decapitated bodies hung from bridge in Mexico
> 
> By OSWALD ALONSO Associated Press Writer
> Posted: 08/22/2010 03:20:15 PM MDT
> 
> CUERNAVACA, Mexico—The decapitated bodies of four men were hung from a bridge Sunday in this central Mexican city besieged by fighting between two drug lords.
> A gang led by kingpin Hector Beltran Leyva took responsibility for the killings in a message left with the bodies, the attorney general's office of Morelos state said in a statement. The beheaded and mutilated bodies were hung by their feet early Sunday from the bridge in Cuernavaca, a popular weekend getaway for Mexico City residents.
> 
> Cuernavaca has become a battleground for control of the Beltran Leyva cartel since its leader, Arturo Beltran Leyva, was killed there in a December shootout with marines. Mexican authorities say the cartel split between a faction led by Hector Beltran Leyva, brother of Arturo, and another led by Edgar Valdez Villarreal, a Laredo, Texas-born kingpin known as "the Barbie." The message left with the bodies threatened: "This is what will happen to all those who support the traitor Edgar Valdez Villarreal."
> 
> Authorities said the four men had been kidnapped days earlier. The family of one of the men reported the abduction to police.
> 
> In western Mexico, police found the body of a U.S. citizen inside a car along the highway between the Pacific resorts of Acapulco and Zihuatanejo. A report from Guerrero state police said the man was shot to death and had identification indicating he was from Georgia. The U.S. Embassy could not be reached to confirm the man's identity. Police said they had no suspects and had not determined a motive.
> 
> Guerrero state has been wracked by drug-gang violence, including the strife within the Beltran Leyva cartel. There have also been a series of deadly carjackings this year along highways in the state.
> 
> Mexico has seen unprecedented gang violence since President Felipe Calderon stepped up the fight against drug trafficking when he took office in December 2006, deploying thousands of troops and federal police to cartel strongholds. *Since then, more than 28,000 people have been killed in violence tied to Mexico's drug war.
> *


----------



## Mikejesmike

Jonesy55 said:


> Looks like nyc is seeing a significant uptick in homicides this year, is it specific to nyc or are we seeing similar patterns across the US?


I'm predicting NYC will have around 540 murders, in that range. An uptick but just that an uptick. It'll basically have about the same murders in 2005 but with more people in the city henceforth giving it a lower murder rate than it had in 2005. I don't recall people in 2005 thinking the city was a dangerous warzone.


----------



## Mikejesmike

Paul2412 said:


> OK, reading this thread is fascinating me. A few questions:
> 
> 1) I always thought The Bronx was the most violent in NYC, what's with the Brooklyn figures?
> 
> 
> 5) Canada's murder rate appears to be much lower than the US. What about other crimes such as robbery and assault?


1- Because the population of The Bronx right now is about 1.4 million and Brooklyn is about 2.55 million or 2.6 million.

Means as of right now
Bronx= 1 murder per 17,500 people
Brooklyn= 1 murder per 19,030 or 19,403 people

This doesn't explain the real difference-in the bronx the areas that are equal to or below the citywide murder rate are just barely below it. In Brooklyn the areas below the citywide murder rate are significantly lower. In The Bronx a low murder rate area might be around 4.5 or 5 compared to the city's average of 5.5. A low murder rate in a area in Brooklyn might be like 1.5 or 2. It's just that Brooklyn's worse areas are bad enough to drag up the ratings to make all of Brooklyn look little better than The Bronx. The good areas of Brooklyn are really good. The bad areas of Brooklyn are, if I recall correctly, worse than the bad areas of the Bronx.

2-It would be interesting to know because in my opinion the best way to measure the safety of a city is the robbery rate not the murder, rape or assault rate.


----------



## GESolar

My own city is Portland, Oregon. The city of Portland has around 560,000 people. Last year (2006), it recorded 27 homicides. This includes "justifiable" homicides in the form of police shootings or self-defense incidents. So, Portland has a murder rate of 4.82 per 100,000 people for 2006. Out of every 100,000 residents in Portland, 4.82 were killed in one year. The US national average is 5.6 per 100,000, so, Portland is doing okay by that standard. However, it is still much higher than the Canadian national average of 2.1 per 100,000.


----------



## Chicagoago

Trelawny said:


> Do you guys hear about all the murders on the news? Or from some other place?


They're normally reported on the news each day. Also the police department reports the statistics, and other non-profit and activist groups follow homicides, helping families, etc.


----------



## Paul2412

Is there a fear of crime from normal residents in Chicago? If I lived in a city that had as many homicides as that I'd be soiling myself at having to just go out the house.

The homicide rate where I live is 2.1 in 2008.

Is the crime there confined to gang bangers and drug dealers or do you have a problem with random acts of violence against people walking down the street?


----------



## aaabbbccc

unlike Casablanca Rabat Morocco the capital is doing great only 18 homicides this year for a population of 650,000 people


----------



## Chicagoago

Paul2412 said:


> Is there a fear of crime from normal residents in Chicago? If I lived in a city that had as many homicides as that I'd be soiling myself at having to just go out the house.
> 
> The homicide rate where I live is 2.1 in 2008.
> 
> Is the crime there confined to gang bangers and drug dealers or do you have a problem with random acts of violence against people walking down the street?


It really depends on your situation. Roughly 25% of the city residents live in neighborhoods with 75% of the murders. The other 75% of the city deals with around 25% of the murders. It's also highly based on race here.

The city is around 35% black, 36% white/asian and 29% hispanic. Murders are around 79% black, 18% hispanic and 3% white/asian. 

Around 66% of the murders are also gang related - gang members going after gang members.

80% of murder victims have prior-arrest records with the Police Department.

87% of murders happened in 48% of the police districts. 13% of murders happened in the other 52% of the police districts. The districts with 13% of the murders actually have a larger population than the districts with 87% of the murders.

There are reported to be around 100,000 gang members in the city.

Gang member: 300/100,000
Non gang member: 5.4/100,000

Black: 35.8/100,000
Hispanic: 8.0/100,000
White/Asian: 1.6/100,000

Residents in worst 25% of city neighborhoods: 47.5/100,000
Residents in the other 75% of city neighborhoods: 5.2/100,000

Of course a lot of those stats overlap. There are a few districts with over 50 murders a year. Then there are other districts that go multiple years with no homicides.

One of the most popular and active neighborhoods, Lakeview has about 100,000 people living in a very dense area with a ton of nightlife, and hasn't seen a murder in multiple years now.

It all depends on where you live for the most part. The overall stat of 16/100,000 really doesn't mean much if you look at the wider picture. It's a big city spread over 380 sq/km.

Basically if you're a non-black person, you aren't in a gang and you don't have an arrest record (which is a majority of people here) your chances of being a murder victim are probably closer to 2/100,000. The big issue in Chicago that's touchy is race, because a pretty large majority of crime is within the black community - but of course at the same time a majority of black people are NOT involved in any of this crime. Unfortunately people tend to just think "all black people are dangerous" because the stats are SO skewed.

So yes, there are areas where people worry about random acts of violence as they walk down the street, but for most people, and the entire downtown/central area of the city - no. I take trains and buses every day, work downtown, live and play on the north side. I'm always aware of my surroundings, but I certainly don't walk around thinking I'm going to be the victim of a crime. I've been here 9 years and don't know anyone who's ever been the victim of a violent crime. Of course none of my friends are in that element though.


----------



## ChitownCity

Paul2412 said:


> Is there a fear of crime from normal residents in Chicago? *If I lived in a city that had as many homicides as that I'd be soiling myself at having to just go out the house.*
> 
> The homicide rate where I live is 2.1 in 2008.
> 
> Is the crime there confined to gang bangers and drug dealers or do you have a problem with random acts of violence against people walking down the street?


That's just sad. Well overall the majority of the crimes are coming from a couple of specific neighborhoods. Yes there is "collateral damage" amongst gang members with bad aim having stray bullets hit innocent by-standers but, As far as I've heard of and seen nobody has ever just walked up to a random joe and shot them. Usually that person has some kind of connection with a gang or drugs. I have seen people get shot however from running their mouth off too much at a group of gang members but never any random killing.


----------



## Mikejesmike

Suburbanist said:


> Violence in NYC is exploding again hno:


I don't rely on murder rates because NYC will count deaths this year caused from injuries years previously as murders for this year even though the person wasn't physically attacked. The best stats to me are the robbery rates and yes they're up this year and NYC is less safe this year than the year before.


----------



## Taller Better

We had our 59th murder of the year in Toronto, and this one was a doozy! A man entered a library and sprayed some pepper spray, then shot a middle aged man in the chest with a crossbow!! Sounds like something from a film....


----------



## xXFallenXx

Taller said:


> We had our 59th murder of the year in Toronto, and this one was a doozy! A man entered a library and sprayed some pepper spray, then shot a middle aged man in the chest with a crossbow!! Sounds like something from a film....


Forgive me, but :lol:.
How does something like that happen in real life?


----------



## Taller Better

xXFallenXx said:


> Forgive me, but :lol:.
> How does something like that happen in real life?


I know!! It all seems surreal. Here are all of the lurid details!!! opcorn:
http://www.cp24.com/servlet/an/local/CTVNews/20101203/101203_crossbow/20101203/?hub=CP24Home
*
Ottawa man accused of killing his dad with crossbow in Toronto library*


Police arrest alleged shooter, ID victim

TORONTO — A bizarre crossbow attack in a Toronto library that left a father dead and his son charged with first-degree murder had police searching for a motive Friday.

The Main Street Library was full of school children, mothers and infants, and staff Thursday afternoon when Si Cheng, 52, was shot in the back with a crossbow.

Tearful witnesses to the terrifying spectacle were shepherded from the building by library staff. Neighbours saw a man who was carrying something in his hand get into a rental van and drive off.

Cheng was pronounced dead at the scene and his son, 24-year-old Zhou Fang, was arrested just minutes after the fatal incident.

Full-sized crossbows are not prohibited in Canada, nor do they require a licence or registration. Still, experts said it was more likely that Cheng was shot with a smaller crossbow that can be fired with one hand, which are illegal.

Fang, of Ottawa, was barely audible in court when asked by the judge if he understood the proceedings. Handcuffed and wearing a standard-issue prisoner's orange jumpsuit, he was remanded in custody on a first-degree murder charge and will appear in court again next Wednesday.

Earlier Friday, police would only say the two men knew each other, but Const. Tony Vella later confirmed they are father and son.

Media reports cited court documents showing Cheng had twice been convicted of domestic assaults, including one against Fang's mother in 2002 that Fang witnessed.

The use of a crossbow is "definitely a unique case in Toronto," Vella said.

"You hear about guns, you hear about knives being used, but you definitely don't hear about a crossbow."

Police are still trying to determine a motive, he added.

The killing was witnessed by "a lot" of people in the library. However, Vella said they are still looking for other potential witnesses to come forward.

"Some counselling is being offered to the witnesses because it was obviously a traumatic experience for everybody involved," he said.

Toronto Public Library spokeswoman Anne Marie Aikins said the popular neighbourhood branch was busy with its after-school and mother-and-children programs at the time. Babies were among those in the branch when Cheng was killed.

The fewer than 10 staff members in the library got everyone "out of the building quickly so no one else beyond the victim was hurt," said Aikins. The evacuation was orderly as possible but "there were upset people leaving, tears and so forth," she added.

Security varies at the library's 99 branches depending on their size and history of incidents, which have included assaults, disorderly conduct and suicides, said Aikins, who would not say whether the Main Street branch was equipped with surveillance cameras.

There have been no previous incidents at the branch, which remained cordoned off Friday for the investigation, she said.

There will be a review of security at the Main Street Library and a security guard will be hired when it reopens for patrons' "peace of mind."

Until then, library staff are off with pay. The branch is also contacting those who were in the library at the time, many of whom are regulars, to offer them counselling, she added.

A post-mortem was to be done on the victim either Friday or Saturday.

The east-end neighbourhood was abuzz Friday with news of the attack.

Residents discussed it in coffee shops, in restaurants and on street corners. Students at the nearby Kimberley Junior Public School speculated about what happened as they ate lunch in front of the school.

"It's all they're talking about this morning," said James Feistner, a parent who lives "right next door" to the library.

He called the news "surreal."

Lori Clyke was at the library just hours before the shooting. Clyke, who returned Friday after she heard the news, said she was relieved police called it a targeted attack.

"It's a bit different from someone walking in and randomly killing someone," she said.

If it was random, "this library will become off my list," Clyke added.

Vella would not reveal what type of crossbow was used in Thursday's killing but said the suspect had not been charged with any weapons charges. However, he said that didn't mean the weapon wasn't prohibited.

The RCMP, on its website, says the only crossbows prohibited in Canada are ones that can be fired with one hand and are 50 cm or less in length.

A licence or registration certificate is not required to own crossbows longer than 50 cm that require two hands to use. Such crossbows are sold in hunting shops across Canada. They can range in price from a couple of hundred dollars to $1,000 and more.

John Kerr, editor-in-chief of Ontario Out of Doors magazine, said an unrestricted crossbow would be an "awful big thing to be carrying around."

"It's not something you can hide under your coat," said Kerr, who suspects a smaller, prohibited crossbow was used to kill Cheng.

Cocking a full-sized crossbow is also a more involved affair. It requires a ratchet or string draw and there are few people strong enough to do it by hand, Kerr said.

"I've never heard of anything like this happening. It's very bizarre."

Incidents involving crossbows, while rare, aren't unheard of in Canada.

A Mission, B.C., father was charged in July with attacking his son with a crossbow. RCMP said the 36-year-old man was shot in the forearm with an arrow from the crossbow.

And in December 2009, Montreal police arrested a 42-year-old man following a six-hour standoff. Police later said the man had been holed up inside a house, armed with a crossbow.


----------



## Obscene

apinamies said:


> Only 2 murders city of 200 000 people not bad (january-september).
> 
> We live safe heaven here in Finland. 86 whole Finland which is extremely few if you think our population is over 5 million. :banana:
> 
> Even Sweden murder rate very much higher than Finland's.:cheers:


What are you talking about?

Sweden has a population of more than 9 million, so our yearly total murders of about 150 is'nt much higher than Finland at all...Matter of fact, it's about the same as Finland..


----------



## aaabbbccc

As of 2010 , 233 homicides in Casablanca Morocco , a police officer was a victim of a violent takedown , he was stabbed 40 times a 19 year old has been arrested , a few hours earlier a 25 year old women killed her baby , also a double homicide took place in the east side of the city in a domestic dispute 
the 233 victims so far includes the entire metro region which has a population of 4 1/2 million people Casablanca is a safe city but there are certain neighborhoods that is non man lands and stay away from


----------



## desertpunk

16 murdered in Ciudad Juarez yesterday.


----------



## Fab87

Well apparently not only Finland is safe: here in Verona (265000 inhabitants), Italy, only one murder in 2010 so far.

And our Region, Veneto, with a population of 5 million like Finland, had only 15 murders in 2010.


----------



## Suburbanist

desertpunk said:


> 16 murdered in Ciudad Juarez yesterday.


I think US should beef up CBP presence near the border to keep the violence south of the border! I know they have put some drones and extra manpower there, but, geez, that border with Mexico is huge.

I read of some very violent clash of "coyotes" (human traffickers who smuggle people into US from Mexico by land, usually in remote sectors of the border, in case some readers don't know the slang) and local law enforcement or even farmers.

US must do EVERYTHING to keep this widespread violence away. A friend of mine, American living in Netherlands, thinks US needs to put extensive minefields all along the Mexico-US border, as it would be cheaper and, in his opinion, more efficient to deter illegal immigrants, drug smugglers etc. I don't like the idea of minefields, it worries me, but I still think about some 21st Century deterrent that could be used... electrical fences maybe that incapacitate but do not kill or maim. Fencing off all border and creating a "no-man" zone in desert areas, and walling up the border in urban sectors.

In any case, to have 24 people murdered few km from US border is a problem.


----------



## vilc

Suburbanist said:


> I think US should beef up CBP presence near the border to keep the violence south of the border! I know they have put some drones and extra manpower there, but, geez, that border with Mexico is huge.
> 
> I read of some very violent clash of "coyotes" (human traffickers who smuggle people into US from Mexico by land, usually in remote sectors of the border, in case some readers don't know the slang) and local law enforcement or even farmers.
> 
> US must do EVERYTHING to keep this widespread violence away. A friend of mine, American living in Netherlands, thinks US needs to put extensive minefields all along the Mexico-US border, as it would be cheaper and, in his opinion, more efficient to deter illegal immigrants, drug smugglers etc. I don't like the idea of minefields, it worries me, but I still think about some 21st Century deterrent that could be used... electrical fences maybe that incapacitate but do not kill or maim. Fencing off all border and creating a "no-man" zone in desert areas, and walling up the border in urban sectors.
> 
> In any case, to have 24 people murdered few km from US border is a problem.



other solution is the US to control Guns production and dont let mexican Cartels to obtain all the weapons they us to kill them as americans use them to kill each other in schools. Remember that homicides are not part of our culture, the Drug Cartels are part of a sectored war taking place in Mexico but is not a "natural" choice Mexicans think about when personal disagreements are presented in the society.


----------



## Obscene

Suburbanist said:


> I think US should beef up CBP presence near the border to keep the violence south of the border! I know they have put some drones and extra manpower there, but, geez, that border with Mexico is huge.
> 
> I read of some very violent clash of "coyotes" (human traffickers who smuggle people into US from Mexico by land, usually in remote sectors of the border, in case some readers don't know the slang) and local law enforcement or even farmers.
> 
> US must do EVERYTHING to keep this widespread violence away. A friend of mine, American living in Netherlands, thinks US needs to put extensive minefields all along the Mexico-US border, as it would be cheaper and, in his opinion, more efficient to deter illegal immigrants, drug smugglers etc. I don't like the idea of minefields, it worries me, but I still think about some 21st Century deterrent that could be used... electrical fences maybe that incapacitate but do not kill or maim. Fencing off all border and creating a "no-man" zone in desert areas, and walling up the border in urban sectors.
> 
> In any case, to have 24 people murdered few km from US border is a problem.


Yes, USA could also stop using drugs brought in by the cartels, or legalize the 'soft drugs'. US could also stop producing weapons which are smuggeled into Mexico and used by the cartels for murder.. But hey, putting up minefields and dont giving a **** about what happens on the other side of the border is another idea..


----------



## DekkerRedley

*And what about RJ-Brazil?*

Rio de Janeiro seems to be in the middle of the spotlight in the last weeks!
The State Secretary of Public Security is planning to install police headquartes in the violent areas. They are called UPP's. There are 1000 slams in the city and about 60% are violent areas, real no man's lands! They are spread over the area of the city territory, so there's no safe area to live! Rich people live in areas near to poor people. There are some violent and huge slams that are difficult to control: Vila Cruzeiro, Complexo do Alemão, Maré, Rocinha, Vidigal etc. 
Criminal groups claimed losses in their drug dealing business and ordered to burn cars and buses all over the cities as a counter-reaction. The counter-measures of the government was to surround the alleged headquarters of the crime at Vila Cruzeiro slam. You can see what happened then at the following video recorded alive:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtfCgcXtSWU 
These same group fleeded to another area: Complexo do Alemão. Much more large than the first, and with many more scape routes! One week later a surrounding operation was launched with the assistance of the marines and armoured vehicles:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOdtj1zgeDs&feature=related
More informations about what happened then will be sent at the next post! 


The first one 
An operation


----------



## Suburbanist

vilc said:


> other solution is the US to control Guns production and dont let mexican Cartels to obtain all the weapons they us to kill them as americans use them to kill each other in schools. Remember that homicides are not part of our culture, the Drug Cartels are part of a sectored war taking place in Mexico but is not a "natural" choice Mexicans think about when personal disagreements are presented in the society.


In that case, wouldn't be responsibility of Mexico to enforce its own side of the border protection and avoid gun smuggling from US, where, we must remember, the immense majority of guns that are later taken into Mexico are legally manufactured, legally sold and legally owned?


----------



## DanielFigFoz

There has been 1 murder in the council of Figueira da Foz this year. A man was stabbed death by his wife's godson. The man was attacked while holding his 2 year old son, who was put on the floor and was unharmed. The attacker did not flee the scene of the crime and was arrested.

The council has a population of 62 201. 

Last year from news I found around, I believe there were 2 murders, but now I found a more reliable source.

-----------------------------

There have been 102 murders in Portugal this year, the latest one on the 30th of November


----------



## SydneyCity

89 murders last year in the state of New South Wales.


----------



## Haddington

*Scottish Murder Statistics*

From the Scotsman newspaper

*Murder rate in Scotland falls to 30-year 
Date: 13 December 2010 
By ALLAN MACKIE*

SCOTLAND'S homicide rate has fallen to its lowest point in a generation, new figures have shown.
There were 78 homicides in Scotland last year, a 20% decrease on the previous year.

The rate have fallen sharply in the last three years, a marked improvement from the first seven years of devolution which regularly saw well over 100 such cases a year.

Homicide figures include murders and culpable homicides, the Scottish equivalent of manslaughter.

Justice Secretary Kenny MacAskill cited the Scottish Government's drive to put over 1,000 new officers on the beat in the last three years as a key reason for the 30-year low.

However, Scotland still has the fifth highest rate of homicides-per-head in Europe, roughly equivalent to Bulgaria and Romania and 12 places higher than England.


----------



## Chicagoago

I found stats from different county areas within the Chicago metro from a few years ago (the numbers haven't really changed since then).

It's interesting when you break out the city of Chicago, 11 high crime suburbs, and then the remaining 5,000,000 people of the metro area:

Chicago: 471 homicides for 2,850,000 people
11 Suburbs: 85 homicides for 426,000 people
Remainder of metro: 71 homicides for 4,974,074 people

Rates:

Chicago: 16.5/100,000 - out of 2,842,150 people (34% of people)
11 Suburbs: 20/100,000 - out of 426,000 people (5% of people)
Remainder: 1.4/100,000 - out of 4,974,074 people (61% of people)

A lot of these suburban areas are quite safe if you remove a few areas:

DeKalb County: 2 murders for 100,000 people
DuPage County: 10 murders for 933,000 people
Grundy County: 1 murder for 46,000 people
Kane County: 6 murders for 494,000 people
Kendall County: 0 murders for 88,000 people
Lake County: 7 murders for 680,000 people
McHenry County: 0 murders for 312,000 people
Will County: 5 murders for 532,000 people

If you remove Chicago and 8 suburbs from within Cook County, you are left with:
23 murders for 2,190,000 people.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

interesting numbers but thats the same for all cities really. no city has crime evenly spread out.


----------



## Obscene

I have lost the count for Sweden, and Stockholm especially.
But the town of Södertälje in Sweden is probably the worst this year. Belongs to greater Stockholm Area and has a population of 80.000.

Last year it had something like 6 murders and this year it has had 8 murders.. Gives it a rate of about 10 which is high for a scandinavian city.


----------



## jack_shooter

Valencia, Spain. 
population: 814.208
Homicides: 10.

murder rate: 1.22 per 100.000 inhabitants.


----------



## isaidso

skyscraper 500 said:


> 11,583 people got murdered in 2010!


Um... that's shocking. Get out! :runaway:


----------



## aaabbbccc

skyscraper 500 said:


> 15 killed in acapulco yesterday,,, today 4 in cd juarez ,,5 in michoacan sadly mexico is having a war!! hno:hno:
> 
> every day you always hear in the news that someone got murdered
> and in many cities you can hear explosions and shots,, very saldy here we need help! just look at mexico news,, or put (balacera) means shot,, in youtube you will see many videos that happened just yesterday or today ,, and this happens almost every weak, they are starting too kill owr municipal mayors,,, i hope this terrible situation ends
> 
> 
> 
> just in chihuahua state murders are 47.1 every 100.000
> 
> 11,583 people got murdered in 2010!


this is horrible is every single murder drug related ? 100 % all drug related ?


----------



## apinamies

I'm not sure if it is true but read somewhere that Ciudad Juarez police commander is now 23 years old woman student.


----------



## aaabbbccc

apinamies said:


> I'm not sure if it is true but read somewhere that Ciudad Juarez police commander is now 23 years old woman student.


I saw that in the news wow good luck to her


----------



## Taller Better

It "was a woman. She has been "missing" for a few weeks now.


----------



## Jonesy55

I think that was some small town outside juarez rather than the city itself. But yeah, whole swathes of that part of Mexico seem to now be completely out of the control of civil law enforcement. It's gotten to the stage I think where they need to deploy the military to regain control. 

47.1/100k is an obscene and utterly unacceptable murder rate, Mexico needs to sort this out immediately as Colombia has done in the past decade.


----------



## desertpunk

Jonesy55 said:


> I think that was some small town outside juarez rather than the city itself. But yeah, whole swathes of that part of Mexico seem to now be completely out of the control of civil law enforcement. It's gotten to the stage I think where they need to deploy the military to regain control.
> 
> 47.1/100k is an obscene and utterly unacceptable murder rate, Mexico needs to sort this out immediately as Colombia has done in the past decade.


The military is deployed there. On numerous occasions over the last 30 years the Mexican army and the Policia Federal have had to step into Juarez, dismiss the entire city police force which has been corrupted, and patrol the streets. Today, the military regularly patrol Juarez and it was one of their vehicles that was bombed last July killing 2. Now there are US military and civillian advisors helping these authorities conduct this war using some of the same techniques they've learned from Iraq. It's possible that Juarez could eventually have concrete barriers installed at chokepoints between neighborhoods like in Baghdad where the barriers helped bring down the violence and restore some sense of order.


----------



## im_from_zw038

I think these days Mexico must have a higher death by violence rate than Iraq! Only in Iraq they call it war casulties while in Mexico its called drug related homicide. But we all know Mexico is in a state of war right now. SICK man, move the **** out you are welcome in Holland!


----------



## skyscraper 500

yes this is true hno:hno: maybe not to too much as in iraq or afganistan but it have a high rate

ive just hear in the news,, that this weekend 55 people got murdered in the state of guerrero in acapulco beach

but not all mexico have this problem,, there are states that still secure like puebla, queretaro, quintana roo, colima, etcc where people isnt afraid of it and have much tourism,,,, like were i live just 1 time i heard of a murder related to drug war


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

They just release the 2010 numbers:

*Londrina*, southern Brazil

Population (Censo 2010): 506,000
Population (Censo 2000): 447,000

Homicides:

2010: 108
2009: 131
2008: 124
2007: 83
2006: 116
2005: 125
2004: 176
2003: 191

So, in 2010, we got a *21 homicides/100,000 inhabitants/year* rate. The homicides are virtually all concentrated on the pourest neighbourhoods. Out of 108, 7 were women.


----------



## X-17

I want to clear things up. 

First you are not going to get killed as soon as you get out of your house. Not going to lie and say everything is good here, there are big problems right now in Juarez. But people still go to school, work and try to continue with their life, its what me and my family have been doing so far. You just have to be cautious. 

The missing police woman is an actual police officer from a small town outside Juarez. The 23 yr old is the woman in charge of the police from a town on another county near Juarez. 

The military no longer patrols the streets, they are located on the international bridges and at the highways outside the city. Now the Policia Federal is in charge of patrolling the streets, they were the ones that had one of their trucks destroyed by the car-bomb. The local police is still doing its "job" and works closely with the army and the federal police. 

There are problems in all of Mexico, the difference is that for example in Cancun, where you have drug related violence, kidnappings of inmigrants (mainly from Cuba), prostitution, gang related violence and killings of innocent people, the government and the media keeps their mouth shut in order to no scare the tourists away, and it seems that the criminals understand this and they try to keep things down.

Lastly I want to say that Juarez is a city that gave a lot to a lot of people and now that there are problems they left and the worse part is that they now badmouth the city that gave them a job. For some reason most of the rest of Mexico and the government included don't like Juarez, I think is because of the centralism of the country. But when Juarez had money everybody was sucking it. The U.S. also plays a big role in all this mess, they don't want to control the demand for drugs because it is a big business for them. There is also drug related violence in El Paso, shootings, kidnappings, drug dealers living there. But the media never says a thing because that will ruin the current position of El Paso being the "safest" city :lol:

Well, now you guys know how things works on this side of the planet. Cheers! :cheers:


----------



## OCPagu

In São Paulo, Brazil: 10.7 per 100,000, in 2009

In Rio de Janeiro: 22.3 per 100,000, also in 2009


----------



## the spliff fairy

London UK 117 murders last year, or 1.54 per 100,000. Its the lowest since 1978


----------



## OCPagu

NvkR said:


> Rio is dangerous, Johannesburg is dangerous not Detroit or whatever.


Detroit murder rate in 2008: *40.6 per 100,000*

It's 4 bigger than São Paulo (which is 11 times bigger than Detroit and a city in a developing nation), almost the double of Rio de Janeiro (which is 6 times bigger than Detroit), Mexico City (11 times bigger) and any Latin American capital.

Detroit is among the most violent cities in the world. Get informed.


----------



## Obscene

OCPagu said:


> Detroit murder rate in 2008: *40.6 per 100,000*
> 
> It's 4 bigger than São Paulo (which is 11 times bigger than Detroit and a city in a developing nation), almost the double of Rio de Janeiro (which is 6 times bigger than Detroit), Mexico City (11 times bigger) and any Latin American capital.
> 
> Detroit is among the most violent cities in the world. Get informed.


On the other hand. Are we sure that all murders are recorded in brazil? I mean, there's wars going on between the police and gangmembers. Im not sure if for example gangmembers killed by police is recorded as murders, are they?


----------



## koolio

According to police statistics, there were 3 murders in the city of Mississauga during the year 2010. According to the 2006 census, the population of Mississauga was 668,549. According to official population growth estimates, the population of Mississauga by the end of 2010 was 735,000. 

Considering this, the city had a homicide rate of *0.408 per 100,000* for the year 2010.


----------



## Karabuy

Obscene said:


> On the other hand. Are we sure that all murders are recorded in brazil? I mean, there's wars going on between the police and gangmembers. Im not sure if for example gangmembers killed by police is recorded as murders, are they?


i'm totally sure that in São Paulo all murders are recorded by the police.
also there're no war going on between police and gangsters or drugdealers whatever in São Paulo.


----------



## xrtn2

State : Minas Gerais ( 20 millions )
Brazil

murder rate: 7,1 per 100.000 inhabitants.


----------



## ngfede

Buenos Aires (2009) - 4.92 / 100.000 hab.

Argentina average (2009) 5.45 / 100.000 hab.

source


----------



## OCPagu

Obscene said:


> On the other hand. Are we sure that all murders are recorded in brazil? I mean, there's wars going on between the police and gangmembers. Im not sure if for example gangmembers killed by police is recorded as murders, are they?


Yes, they are recorded as murders. A great part of these murders recorded, both in São Paulo and Rio refers to gangmembers killed by police, policemen killed by gangmembers and to civil victims of these conflicts. They are murder after all, aren't they?

As for the "war". Some favelas in Rio de Janeiro (one of 6,000 of cities in Brazil) are controled by druglords. The police made a raid to take control of the favelas. If this confrontation between police/state and organized crime for territory control is war... then we can say Detroit is also in war, can't we? The fact that their slums are prettier doesn't make violence any less violent. Now, when will you see American media saying that there's a war going on in Detroit? Never. They prefer to focus on Mexico city, for example, where the murder rate is also lower than Detroit. Media.


----------



## hudkina

The "Detroit" that is being compared is basically the inner-city of a much larger region, while Sao Paulo has a massive 600 sq. mi. boundary with a large suburban population that waters the numbers down. It's not really a direct comparison. If Detroit expanded its boundaries to 600 sq. mi. it's murder rate would drop to barely 15 per 100,000. In 2009, Detroit and several of its adjacent suburbs had a population of 2.7 million in an area of about 600 sq. mi. with a total of 400 murders. That's comparable to a city like Houston, TX which isn't even remotely known for murder. So basically, you have inner-city "Detroit" with about 908,000 people that recorded 365 murders in 2009, and then you have inner-suburban "Detroit" with about 1.8 million people that recorded barely 40 murders in 2009.

So, what's worse a "city" of 2.7 million people that generally sees around 400 murders a year (with the vast majority of those murders confined to a relatively small section of the city), or a city of 11 million people that often sees 4,000 murders a year (with the violence spread over a much larger share of the city)?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

OCPagu said:


> Detroit murder rate in 2008: *40.6 per 100,000*
> 
> It's 4 bigger than São Paulo (which is 11 times bigger than Detroit and a city in a developing nation), almost the double of Rio de Janeiro (which is 6 times bigger than Detroit), Mexico City (11 times bigger) and any Latin American capital.
> 
> Detroit is among the most violent cities in the world. Get informed.


That's a nonsensical comparison. It only includes Detroit municipality (about 960,000 inhabitants out of 5,4 million in the metro area), which is by far the most violent area of the metro area. If we include the whole region (5,4), the murder rate would fall under 10 per 100,000.

Detroit is NOT more violent than São Paulo or any other Brazilian city. Detroit is not one of the most violent cities in the world either.


----------



## OCPagu

Yuri S Andrade said:


> That's a nonsensical comparison. It only includes Detroit municipality (about 960,000 inhabitants out of 5,4 million in the metro area), which is by far the most violent area of the metro area. If we include the whole region (5,4), the murder rate would fall under 10 per 100,000.
> 
> Detroit is NOT more violent than São Paulo or any other Brazilian city. Detroit is not one of the most violent cities in the world either.


No, it isn't. It's a comparison between *Detroit municipality* and *São Paulo municipality*. It would be nonsensical to compare Detroit metro area with São Paulo municipality 

The fact that even being 11 times smaller than São Paulo municipality, Detroit municipality still has a *four times bigger* murder rate only makes Detroit's situation seems a lot worse. 

And, yes... Detroit municipality is more violent than São Paulo municipality. Unless you've learned in your school that 40 < 10.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
A comparison between US municipalities and Brazilians ones a completely nonsensical. The countries have very distinctive ways to settle its administrative divisions.

Why should we focus the Detroit municipality, whose population is only 1/6 of the total metro area? It's pretty obvious we cannot understand the dinamics of an urban area taking only the central municipality into account. Incidentally, Detroit inner city is the most violent part of the metro area, but its suburbs are safer than heaven.

In fact, Detroit is a 5.4 million city, not a 900,000 one. And its murder rate is lower than São Paulo (a 20 million city). It's pretty simple. And to put things in perspective:

US murder rate: 5.0 / 100,000
Brazil murder rate: 22.0 / 100,000

^^
So, don't expect Brazilian cities would be safer than American ones because they won't.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

In London, excluding the Square Mile, there were 124 murders last year (!).


----------



## OCPagu

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> A comparison between US municipalities and Brazilians ones a completely nonsensical. The countries have very distinctive ways to settle its administrative divisions.


No, they don't.



Yuri S Andrade said:


> Why should we focus the Detroit municipality, whose population is only 1/6 of the total metro area? It's pretty obvious we cannot understand the dinamics of an urban area taking only the central municipality into account.


The same thing can be said about São Paulo inner city/São Paulo metro area. So what's your point? 




Yuri S Andrade said:


> And to put things in perspective:
> 
> US murder rate: 5.0 / 100,000
> Brazil murder rate: 22.0 / 100,000
> 
> ^^
> So, don't expect Brazilian cities would be safer than American ones because they won't.


*That's* nonsensical. Both Brazil and the United States are huge countries, with huge disparities. Some areas in Brazil are safer than some areas in US, and vice-versa. And it's not only Detroit, there are many other cities which are much more violent than the Brazilian metropolis. New Orleans, for instance, which had a homicide rate of 64 per 100,000 in 2009 (6 times more than São Paulo, almost 3 times more than Rio de Janeiro).

CNN - The world's most dangerous cities
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/americas/04/10/dangerous.cities.world/index.html?iref=allsearch


----------



## Suburbanist

This discussion will never end. Different countries have different political subdivisions, yielding comparison-units that are not exactly comparable.

For that matter, the % of total population of a large conurbation in US living in its "core city" is usually smaller than similar measures in Brazil or, for that matter, France, Italy or Spain.

Some American "cities" perform badly in such comparisons because they usually comprise only the worst-hit inner city areas of a much larger urbanized metropolis. Then, because this concept (violence being concentrated in pockets/ghettos the center, not the outer areas) is not common in Europe or South America, it makes people counterclaim that "it is the city city that define the area, it is dangerous then".


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

OCPagu said:


> No, they don't.


Yes, they do. In US, the so called "city" is basically the 4th tier of administration while in Brazil, the "_município_" is the 3rd. While in US there are more than 25,000 cities, in Brazil, there are about 5,500 municipalities. Therefore, in the US, they get much smaller divisions inside the urban area.




OCPagu said:


> The same thing can be said about São Paulo inner city/São Paulo metro area. So what's your point?


Not at all. São Paulo municipality represents more than 50% of the total metro population, far more than Detroit's 1/6. The difference is, while the inner parts of Brazilian metro areas are the wealthiest (and least violent), in US they are the poorest (and most violent). So, you are basically comparing the safest parts of Brazilian cities with the most dangerous of the US ones. 




OCPagu said:


> *That's* nonsensical. Both Brazil and the United States are huge countries, with huge disparities. Some areas in Brazil are safer than some areas in US, and vice-versa. And it's not only Detroit, there are many other cities which are much more violent than the Brazilian metropolis. New Orleans, for instance, which had a homicide rate of 64 per 100,000 in 2009 (6 times more than São Paulo, almost 3 times more than Rio de Janeiro).
> 
> CNN - The world's most dangerous cities
> http://edition.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/americas/04/10/dangerous.cities.world/index.html?iref=allsearch


Again, New Orleans City represents only 1/4 of the total metro population, and it's by far the poorest and most violent part of New Orleans Metro Area. Basically, when you bring these numbers here, you are pretty much saying there are parts of US (very, ver small) more violent than São Paulo.

You don't like the country comparison, but it precisely what tells us Brazil is in average 5 times more violent than US, therefore, Brazilian cities are in average 5 times more violent than US ones. So, it's pointless select tiny parts of famous Americans cities to suggest they are more violent than Brazilians counterparts, for they aren't.


----------



## hudkina

The parts of Detroit outside of the inner-city have a population of 3 million people and recorded a total of 59 murders in 2009. That equates to less than 2 murders per 100,000 people. 19 of those 59 murders occured in two relatively small cities (3% of the total population), so the remaing 2.91 million people lived in communities that collectively saw 40 murders or about 1.4 murders per 100,000.

So essentially, of the 4 million people living in the core of the Detroit Metropolitan Area, about 1.6 million lived in communties that saw no murders in 2009, 600,000 lived in communties that saw just 1 murder in 2009, and 800,000 lived in communities that saw 2 to 4 murders in 2009, about 90,000 people lived in two violent suburban communities with 9 and 10 murders, respectively, and the remainder lived in the violent inner-city.

The core of the Detroit Metropolitan area has a murder rate of about 10 per 100,000 residents, but 3/4 of the population lives in communities where the murder rate is essentially 1 per 100,000. And even then, the vast majority of the murders in the suburbs are husbands killing wifes or inner-city residents killing each other in suburban entertainment districts.


----------



## Taller Better

I think we are up to six murders in Toronto so far in 2011.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City from January 1 to January 16 2011

City
2010-14
2011-15

Brooklyn
2010-4
2011-5

Queens
2010-4
2011-2

Manhattan
2010-2
2011-4

Bronx
2010-4
2011-4

Staten Island
2010-0
2011-0

Population
2010-8,465,266 
2011-8,516,481


----------



## Chicagoago

As far as the Detroit thing - it's like that in many US cities.

Here in Chicago our most violent neighborhoods saw around 220 murders for 560,000 people. Our safest neighborhoods saw 3 murders for (ironically) 560,000 people. 

Well over half the murders in the city happen in areas with less than 20% of the population. The main dense areas of the city from the south lakefront, up through downtown, all the way up the north lakefront and over to the northwest side of the city (plus the southwest areas) is well over half the population, and has a murder rate of around 3.0/100,000. The worst 20% of the city has a rate of around 39/100,000. The overall rate of 15/100,000 for Chicago is really a use less number. A majority of people live with a rate around 3.0/100,000, then there are questionable areas with rates around 20/100,000, and then the few worst areas with rates almost 40/100,000. 

The city has less than 3 million, and the suburbs contain 7 million. So 70% of the Chicago area lives in the suburban areas. Those places have roughly 175 murders a year, or a rate of around 2.5/100,000. Even in the suburbs, around 66% of those murders happens in select cities and towns just to the west of the city, and especially to the south of the city. It's all VERY segregated.


----------



## Jonesy55

You can always see local trends within a city, I doubt there is any city in the world where homicides are evenly spread. These are the figures for the boroughs of London, UK in 2010, if you drilled down further (boroughs range from 160k to 340k) you would surely see an even more localised pattern for murders.

Borough / population / homicide rate

Newham / 250k / 5.61
Lewisham / 262k / 3.44
Islington / 191k / 3.14
Lambeth / 275k / 2.91
Hackney / 212k / 2.83
Tower Hamlets / 221k / 2.72
Harrow / 216k / 2.31
Waltham Forest / 223k / 2.24
Brent / 271k / 2.22
Southwark / 278k / 2.16
Barnet / 332k / 2.11
Ealing / 309k / 1.94
Greenwich / 223k / 1.79
Barking & dagenham / 169k / 1.78
Haringey / 226k / 1.77
Croydon / 342k / 1.76
Hammersmith & fulham / 172k / 1.74
Sutton / 188k / 1.60
Redbridge / 258k / 1.16
Enfield / 288k / 1.04
Hounslow / 223k / 0.90
Havering / 230k / 0.87
Camden / 236k / 0.85
Westminster / 236k / 0.85
Hillingdon / 253k / 0.79
Wandsworth / 284k / 0.35
Richmond-upon-Thames / 180k / 0.00
Kingston-upon-Thames / 160k / 0.00
Bromley / 303k / 0.00
Bexley / 223k / 0.00
Merton / 201k / 0.00
Kensington & Chelsea / 180k / 0.00


----------



## Plateau Mont-Royal

Montreal (1.9m) - 5

Same as Brooklyn.:nuts:


----------



## dtoronto




----------



## frashp2

Brilliant stats, thanks. 

Is the murder rate in the United Kingdom high?


----------



## City Man

Thank God for people like hudkina and Yuri S Andrade, the murder rate for Detroit is indeed 10 per 100,000. It's like people calling New Orleans the third deadliest city in the world on these horribly put together murder rate lists, it's [true] murder rate is 21 per 100,000 and vastly lower than comparable urban regions such as Tijuana, Kingston or cities that nobody's heard of such as Maceio (Brazil).

Another weird one I keep reading is Washington, DC apparently being more dangerous [often by a huge margin] than Bogota or Mexico City - an impossibility since Washington's murder rate is 6 per 100,000! You have to be very careful what you read, many official, professional-looking websites or sources such as the Brookings Institute amongst others use the very same bad methodology.

You wouldn't believe how many people get this wrong, it happens time and time again.

http://www2.fbi.gov/ucr/cius2009/data/table_06.html

Also intriguing is that Washington is safer than comparable entities such as Philadelphia, Miami or Houston. Very overrated city for danger.


----------



## City Man

OCPagu said:


> Now, when will you see American media saying that there's a war going on in Detroit? Never. They prefer to focus on Mexico city, for example, where the murder rate is also lower than Detroit.


Are you serious? The American media are *always* talking about Detroit and it's violence, making the flawed comparisons we've spoken about repeatedly. The American media tells me almost everyday that Mexico City is safer than Washington, DC or Tijuana is safer than New Orleans. It repeats these falsehoods over and over.

Are the 1,000+ killings by the police yearly in Rio state included with murders then? How come on the DATASUS website they've got a category called 'deaths in war and guerilla combat' (rough English translation) and have them seperate from murders? The number is much smaller than the often quoted 1,000+ police killings in Rio state however, I think it's under 300 and less than 600 for all of Brazil. Very confusing.


----------



## Jonesy55

frashp2 said:


> Brilliant stats, thanks.
> 
> Is the murder rate in the United Kingdom high?


For the country as a whole its around 1.3-1.4/100,000 so not really high, though there is still room for improvement.


----------



## techniques1200s

murder count for the big Bay Area cities so far:

San Francisco (pop. 815,358) - 11
Oakland (pop. 409,189) - 11
San Jose (pop. 964,695) - 9


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

City Man said:


> Thank God for people like hudkina and Yuri S Andrade, the murder rate for Detroit is indeed 10 per 100,000. It's like people calling New Orleans the third deadliest city in the world on these horribly put together murder rate lists, it's [true] murder rate is 21 per 100,000 and vastly lower than comparable urban regions such as Tijuana, Kingston or cities that nobody's heard of such as Maceio (Brazil).
> 
> Another weird one I keep reading is Washington, DC apparently being more dangerous [often by a huge margin] than Bogota or Mexico City - an impossibility since Washington's murder rate is 6 per 100,000! You have to be very careful what you read, many official, professional-looking websites or sources such as the Brookings Institute amongst others use the very same bad methodology.
> 
> You wouldn't believe how many people get this wrong, it happens time and time again.
> 
> http://www2.fbi.gov/ucr/cius2009/data/table_06.html
> 
> Also intriguing is that Washington is safer than comparable entities such as Philadelphia, Miami or Houston. Very overrated city for danger.


Wow, I guessed right the Detroit murder rate! :lol:

Anyway, although I don't like bringing misleading figures, I believe is unnaceptable the crime levels in the US inner cities. Washington DC, for example, experienced 474 murders in 1990!!! It's a 80/100,000 rate! The numbers declined, but they are still high: 242 (2000), 181 (2007) and 131 (2010 - the lowest figure since 1963!). Source.

P.S. I loved this link! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Curitiba Metro Area* (_3,168,980 inhabitans, Census 2010_) closed 2010 with *2,000* murders. January 2011 closed, and *174* murders! 

Curitiba, unlike the rest of the country, faces a strong growth on the homicide rate, which is quite odd, as Curitiba is the wealthiest metro area in Brazil, with highest proportion of upper and middle-class households. The problem is clearly a matter of management.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 1/22/11

2011 - 15
2010 - 17
2009 - 20

Down 12% from 2010 and down 25% from 2009


----------



## City Man

Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Curitiba Metro Area* (_3,168,980 inhabitans, Census 2010_) closed 2010 with *2,000* murders. January 2011 closed, and *174* murders!
> 
> Curitiba, unlike the rest of the country, faces a strong growth on the homicide rate, which is quite odd, as Curitiba is the wealthiest metro area in Brazil, with highest proportion of upper and middle-class households. The problem is clearly a matter of management.


That's unbelievable. Who would've thought a few years ago Curitiba??

It's now one of the most murderous cities in the world for it's size it had over 1,800 murders in 2009, I believe it's more murderous currently than the three big South African metropolitan areas that are comparably populated [Johannesburg not including East and West rands, Durban and Cape Town] which would shock people.

Have you got a link to that and your Londrina comment or are they something you heard? If so please post them!


----------



## City Man

About the "Johannesburg" used in the comparison with Curitiba; There are different definitions of what the Johannesburg metropolitan area is.

When it comes to the only confirmed Jo'burg metro murder statistics I've seen [from the South African Medical Research Council] they use what they call the 'Johannesburg metropolitan municipality', keeping what I think was the old Jo'burg city proper but shaving off the vast Eastern and Western suburbs and possibly some Northern ones. They exclude the Vaal Triangle/Vereeniging and obviously Pretoria but include the Soweto area. The population of this metro municipality is about 4 million while Cape Town and Durban have the metro populations that are widely used (around 3.5 million).

Even then I've heard Cape Town may still be excluding some suburbia off it's official definition.


----------



## Mr. Uncut

Murder rate in Dallas is 16!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

City Man said:


> That's unbelievable. Who would've thought a few years ago Curitiba??
> 
> It's now one of the most murderous cities in the world for it's size it had over 1,800 murders in 2009, I believe it's more murderous currently than the three big South African metropolitan areas that are comparably populated [Johannesburg not including East and West rands, Durban and Cape Town] which would shock people.
> 
> Have you got a link to that and your Londrina comment or are they something you heard? If so please post them!


Well, the Curitiba's, I heard on the TV local news yesterday, with the presence of the Paraná State Chief-Commissioner (I'm not know if that's the correct office in English-speaking countries) and they were discussing the problem of the violence in Curitiba. About Londrina numbers, I collected along the years, as they are widely recorded by the press. They take take notice of each murder on the city, explaining the circumstances. Aside this, we can acess DATASUS (Brazilian Healthcare System Data) for they have figures of the entire country, municpality by municipality. Anyway, the figures are very reliable.

And talking about Curitiba, it's important to notice (we had a 3 page discussion on "Paraná News" thread over this, I was "against" Curitiba there) virtually all the murders are on the peripherical poor areas and 95% drug-related. The Curitiba middle and upper-class barely take notice of it. Despite the numbers, we could say Curitiba is a relatively safe city as the majority of people are not exposed to this violence. For example, Curitiba Downtown is completely safe while in South African cities, you may not want to walk alone in CBDs. It's a personal approach, but I for one, didn't feel safe in Johannesburg or even Durban CBD.

Anyway, Curitiba numbers are shocking, specially in this moment, as Brazil experiences a sharp decline in the murder rate for the past 10 years. And also, the relatively level of wealthy in the city. For example, Southern Brazil (Paraná, Santa Catarina, Rio Grande do Sul) car ownership rate is almost 5 times as higher as Northeast's, a strong indicative of the high levels of consumption in the region, as cars are very expensive items in the country. The inequality in southern is well below the National average. 

Well, let's see the developments. For me, it's clearly a management problem: São Paulo, for example, reduced its murder rate from 55/100,000 for 12/100,000 in a 8 eight years-period.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City from January 1 to January 23 2011

City
2010-23
2011-21

Brooklyn
2010-9
2011-9

Queens
2010-5
2011-2

Manhattan
2010-4
2011-5

Bronx
2010-5
2011-5

Staten Island
2010-0
2011-0

Population
2010-8,465,266 
2011-8,516,481


----------



## City Man

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Well, the Curitiba's, I heard on the TV local news yesterday, with the presence of the Paraná State Chief-Commissioner (I'm not know if that's the correct office in English-speaking countries) and they were discussing the problem of the violence in Curitiba. About Londrina numbers, I collected along the years, as they are widely recorded by the press. They take take notice of each murder on the city, explaining the circumstances. Aside this, we can acess DATASUS (Brazilian Healthcare System Data) for they have figures of the entire country, municpality by municipality. Anyway, the figures are very reliable.
> 
> And talking about Curitiba, it's important to notice (we had a 3 page discussion on "Paraná News" thread over this, I was "against" Curitiba there) virtually all the murders are on the peripherical poor areas and 95% drug-related. The Curitiba middle and upper-class barely take notice of it. Despite the numbers, we could say Curitiba is a relatively safe city as the majority of people are not exposed to this violence. For example, Curitiba Downtown is completely safe while in South African cities, you may not want to walk alone in CBDs. It's a personal approach, but I for one, didn't feel safe in Johannesburg or even Durban CBD.
> 
> Anyway, Curitiba numbers are shocking, specially in this moment, as Brazil experiences a sharp decline in the murder rate for the past 10 years. And also, the relatively level of wealthy in the city. For example, Southern Brazil (Paraná, Santa Catarina, Rio Grande do Sul) car ownership rate is almost 5 times as higher as Northeast's, a strong indicative of the high levels of consumption in the region, as cars are very expensive items in the country. The inequality in southern is well below the National average.
> 
> Well, let's see the developments. For me, it's clearly a management problem: São Paulo, for example, reduced its murder rate from 55/100,000 for 12/100,000 in a 8 eight years-period.


DATASUS is an amazing source you're right there. 

That's what I've heard about the big South African cities; Jo'burg CBD is really dangerous, Durban's is safer but still dangerous while Cape Town's is much the safer of the three.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb

Edit


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

City Man said:


> DATASUS is an amazing source you're right there.
> 
> That's what I've heard about the big South African cities; Jo'burg CBD is really dangerous, Durban's is safer but still dangerous while Cape Town's is much the safer of the three.


That's my personal experience exactly.

Cape Town CBD is vibrant, full of people, extremely clean. I've walked everywhere there and felt completely safe.

Durban's was a little decayed. The skyline, with the shinning skyscrapers could be deceiving. I walked around by myself, for 2 hours there, and I didn't see a single white person and very few Indian or African middle-classe people. Nothing happened, but I didn't feel confortable there.

In Johannesburg, my backpacker's owner was straight: "you must not go alone to the CBD". As I couldn't leave Jo'burg without seeing the CBD, I asked a taxi to ride around with me. The driver went even to the top of Carlton Center with me.

Like I said, that's only subjective remarks. I don't know to what extent they are truly dangerous or the South Africans (specially the white community) are overreacting.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City from January 1 to January 30 2011

City
2010-37
2011-27

Brooklyn
2010-16
2011-11

Queens
2010-6
2011-4

Manhattan
2010-8
2011-6

Bronx
2010-7
2011-6

Staten Island
2010-0
2011-0

Population
2010-8,465,266 
2011-8,516,481


----------



## lizayuen

The murder rate in our city is very high and i don't know what the police man do to fix the problems.


----------



## -Corey-

I'm seeing a decrease in NYC this year compared to last year!


----------



## dvo1911

*San José, Costa Rica*

Population=1 700 000 aprx.
Homicide Rate= 13


----------



## Skyland

Vienna (Austria), 1.712.903 people, Murder rate 2010: 1.05
Vienna has the highest murder rate in Austria. Overall the rate stands at 0.56. 

Murder statistics 2010: 
18 murders in 2010, all cases resolved. Of the 18 murders, 12 were so called "relationship" murder cases. 

Here are some of the 18 cases described in detail: 
- 48 year old drunken guy shoots randomly a 20 year old guy out of the car in the night
- 24 y old bulgarian prostitute murdered
- 22 y old slovak prostitute murdered by 20 y old guy. Dispute about money. 
- Man kills his girlfriend brutally
- Daughter kills her mother
- Man kills his ex-girlfriend
- 32 y old Arab women is killed by her husband
- Polish homeless guy (23 y) kills homeless Hungarian (54y) after dispute
- 75 y old Persian writer is killed by a Persian criminal about whom the writer had published a book


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City from January 1 to February 6 2011

City
2010-46
2011-33

Brooklyn
2010-18
2011-12

Queens
2010-7
2011-5

Manhattan
2010-12
2011-8

Bronx
2010-8
2011-8

Staten Island
2010-1
2011-0

Population
2010-8,465,266 
2011-8,516,481


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 2/5/11

2011 - 25
2010 - 23
2009 - 34

A 9% increase over 2010 and a 26% drop compared to 2009. Overall violent crime is down 13% compared to 2010.


----------



## tablemtn

An update from El Salvador - the government released its final tally of murders from 2010, and listed 4,005 of them, out of a population of 6,183,002. That is a rate of *64.7 per 100,000.*

Oficializan 4,005 homicidios en 2010 - La Prensa Grafica 

The department with the highest murder rate was Sonsonate, at 91.8 (403 murders in an area with somewhat more than 500,000 people).

This is actually a decline of 377 murders from the 4,382 recorded in 2009 (a rate of about 72).


----------



## Mikejesmike

Here's something a little different from what I've been posting. This is NYC from 2000-2009 and includes all crimes-felony and misdemeanor.

2000-707,649
2001-647,751
2002-610,153
2003-578,197
2004-570,081
2005-560,651
2006-557,772
2007-568,957
2008-565,047
2009-553,908

I would love to see the numbers for 1990. It has to be over 1 million maybe over 2 million. The 7 major felonies alone is 527,257 before you even get to the other non major felonies and misdemeanors.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Homicides in Brazil*:

















_Source: Ministério da Justiça_

Homicide rates in São Paulo state have plunged, while in the southern states, they've sharply risen.


----------



## diablo234

Some of the murder rates for different cities in Texas.

Austin; Murders = 23, Rate Per 100,000 = 3.1
Dallas; Murders = 170, Rate Per 100,000 = 13.3
El Paso; Murders = 17, Rate Per 100,000 = 2.8
Fort Worth; Murders = 49, Rate Per 100,000 = 7
Houston; Murders = 294, Rate Per 100,000 = 13.1
San Antonio; Murders = 116, Rate Per 100,000 = 8.6


----------



## courier

diablo234 said:


> Some of the murder rates for different cities in Texas.
> 
> Austin; Murders = 23, Rate Per 100,000 = 3.1
> Dallas; Murders = 170, Rate Per 100,000 = 13.3
> El Paso; Murders = 17, Rate Per 100,000 = 2.8
> Fort Worth; Murders = 49, Rate Per 100,000 = 7
> Houston; Murders = 294, Rate Per 100,000 = 13.1
> San Antonio; Murders = 116, Rate Per 100,000 = 8.6


I don't know from what year those numbers are, but the murder/non-negligent homicide rates for 2010 for those cities, derived from various news reports, are as follows, with the rate per 100,000 based on the latest census estimates. The FBI's annual preliminary Uniform Crime Reports with the same figures should be out this month.

Austin--3.9 (probably the only large Texas city with an increase in 2010)
Dallas--11.4
El Paso--0.8 (only five murders in 2010, they already have at least twice that in 2011)
Fort Worth--I haven't been able to find the rate for 2010
Houston--11.8 (rest of Harrison County was also down)
San Antonio--5.8
Lubbock--4.4


----------



## isakres

What a contrast between El Paso and Juarez. El Paso almost had no murders in 2010.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City from January 1 to February 27 2011

City
2010-69
2011-54

Brooklyn
2010-27
2011-19

Queens
2010-14
2011-9

Manhattan
2010-13
2011-12

Bronx
2010-14
2011-13

Staten Island
2010-1
2011-1

Population
2010-8,465,266 
2011-8,516,481


----------



## In_the_harbor

New Orleans up to 48. By far the highest rate in the USA.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Looking the Brazilian charts, even though the numbers of early 1990's are missing, we can safely say, nearly *one million people were murdered in Brazil in the past 20 years* (1990-2010). It's quite impressive.


----------



## karpinha

*In Brazil, poor men kill poor men in poor suburbs and the middle-class gets scared.*


Last semester I had a discipline about the urban problems, and the professor showed the georeference statics about murders in Brazil. It's impressive to see how the murders are concentrated in poor suburbs. The most part of the victims and of the murderers are young men of the poor suburbs where there's drug traffic (the muders not all are directly associated with the traffic, but the violence of drug traffic begets other violences like jealousy murders).


----------



## Taller Better

*Ok, I just deleted a lot of nonsense, and insinuations that were building up to unsavoury comments. Please keep speculation to a minimum and keep this thread from being closed. Thank you*


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City from January 1 to March 6 2011

City
2010-77
2011-61

Brooklyn
2010-29
2011-20

Queens
2010-15
2011-10

Manhattan
2010-14
2011-13

Bronx
2010-17
2011-16

Staten Island
2010-2
2011-2

Population
2010-8,465,266 
2011-8,516,481

Less than a murder a day has been happening. Based on the stats and some posts above Queens has a lower murder rate than Toronto. At the present rate the city could end with 425 murders.


----------



## Chicagoago

In_the_harbor said:


> New Orleans up to 48. By far the highest rate in the USA.


Wow, Chicago is normally known for having a huge amount of murders, and it's up to 56 through March 9th for a city of 2,700,000. Crazy New Orleans is almost near that same level for a city of 350,000.

New Orleans is already up to a rate of 13.7/100,000 and it's only the beginning of March!

Des Moines, Iowa just saw its first homicide of the year for a metropolitan area of around 560,000. Cedar Rapids and Iowa City, which have around 400,000 between the two metro areas lie around 175KM to the east (where I'm from) and haven't had any murders since mid 2010.


----------



## hfocacci

Some from Europe... I think they're from 2009

According to that list, Madrid is in position nr. 9 of 12, with a homicide rate of 1.41 per 1,000 inhabitants.


The safest capital city seems to be Luxembourg, with only 0.87 homicides per 1,000 people, while Amsterdam "leads" the ranking, with a rate of 4,43 homicides per 1,000 persons.


Other EU capitals included in the list are Brussels (3.28), London (2.64), Warsaw (2.40), Dublin (2.26), Copenhagen (2.00), Berlin (1.92), Paris (1.71), Vienna (1.13) and Rome (1.12).

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2009/01/15/madrid/1232010196.html

In Spain, murder rate at 2010 was between 0.8 and 1.3 :yes:


----------



## hadrett32

Toronto is a safe city for North American standards. I looked at Toronto stats, and they have 2.5 million people (5 Million in the Metro) with less than 100 murders every year on average;compare with Chicago 2.9 million people with over 400 murders every year.

Hence, Canada seems a lot safer than the US.


----------



## Plateau Mont-Royal

Montreal (1.93M) - *9*

Last one was about a week ago.


----------



## hfocacci

Montreal's doing great!


----------



## lewtabcor

The crime rate in our city is 0.08% per 10,000 people every month. Davao City, Philippines is considered one of the safest and most livable City in Asia. Visit Davao NOW!!!


----------



## Mikejesmike

hadrett32 said:


> Toronto is a safe city for North American standards. I looked at Toronto stats, and they have 2.5 million people (5 Million in the Metro) with less than 100 murders every year on average;compare with Chicago 2.9 million people with over 400 murders every year.
> 
> Hence, Canada seems a lot safer than the US.



No one denies that about Toronto, though I figure murder is a poor indicator of how safe a city or country is. Robbery is the best indicator. If every killing in Chicago was some man snapping and killing his family in his house and himself then how unsafe would that make it to the average person walking on the street? Now say Toronto has less murders-regardless of the situation-but you couldn't walk a block from your house without being robbed at a far worse rate than Chicago-which city would you feel less safe in?


----------



## hfocacci

I agree with you...


----------



## hadrett32

Mikejesmike said:


> No one denies that about Toronto, though I figure murder is a poor indicator of how safe a city or country is. Robbery is the best indicator. If every killing in Chicago was some man snapping and killing his family in his house and himself then how unsafe would that make it to the average person walking on the street? Now say Toronto has less murders-regardless of the situation-but you couldn't walk a block from your house without being robbed at a far worse rate than Chicago-which city would you feel less safe in?


Well, i guess the crime-rate statistics are 'sketchy' and , thus not very representative for the safety of a specific city/town.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Yuri S Andrade said:


> They just release the 2010 numbers:
> 
> *Londrina*, southern Brazil
> 
> Population (Censo 2010): 506,000
> Population (Censo 2000): 447,000
> 
> Homicides:
> 
> 2010: 108
> 2009: 131
> 2008: 124
> 2007: 83
> 2006: 116
> 2005: 125
> 2004: 176
> 2003: 191
> 
> So, in 2010, we got a *21 homicides/100,000 inhabitants/year* rate. The homicides are virtually all concentrated on the pourest neighbourhoods. Out of 108, 7 were women.


So far, *12 homicides* in *Londrina* (7 in jan, 4 in feb and 1 in mar). Last year, there were 34 homicides in the same period.


----------



## hfocacci

What a great reduce ^^ Congrats, Londrina!


----------



## Jonesy55

Mikejesmike said:


> Robbery is the best indicator. If every killing in Chicago was some man snapping and killing his family in his house and himself then how unsafe would that make it to the average person walking on the street?


It wouldn't affect general street safety but it would indicate a pretty messed-up society!

Home burglary would be another important measure imo, as would non-lethal but serious assaults.

The problem is that reporting rates and crime definitions for those things differ, homicide is comparable at least among most developed countries.


----------



## Mikejesmike

Jonesy55 said:


> It wouldn't affect general street safety but it would indicate a pretty messed-up society!
> 
> Home burglary would be another important measure imo, as would non-lethal but serious assaults.
> 
> The problem is that reporting rates and crime definitions for those things differ, homicide is comparable at least among most developed countries.


Murder-lots of times happens between people that know each other. Is usually avoided by not going to your crazy ex's house to get back your Styx albums, by not ripping off the local drug dealer, or going into the house of your odd neighbor alone. I think in one year 40 people that were killed in NYC actually didn't know each other. If people used more common sense or didn't do something illegal the numbers would plummet. If you know someone is offkilter or has a grudge against you then try to avoid them.

Rape-Again most rapes are done by people that know the attacker. If uncle touchy feely wants you to spend the night or sit on his lap-don't do it. Other situations may be similar-going to the house of someone you just met in a bar. However this only applies to adults, all of it.

Assault-you could have a person that only hits their spouse. or the only assaults are indoors in private. Not a danger to the public at large.

Robbery-Most people that are robbed don't know their robber, and robbery can occur anywhere and most times you don't see it coming. You could be held up on a corner in beverly hills. It's generally a stranger related crime that you don't see coming and can happen anywhere. If people are so emboldened that they feel they can approach someone on a street and get money off them then it's not a good sign for the city as a whole. To me it's the best indicator of the safety of a city and I'm not the only one that agrees with that.

As for definitions-robbery is robbery when someone forces you to give them things that you own it's robbery, not a hard definition. I'm sure every country agrees with that.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City from January 1 to March 13 2011

City
2010-88
2011-61

Brooklyn
2010-35
2011-23

Queens
2010-17
2011-11

Manhattan
2010-15
2011-14

Bronx
2010-19
2011-18

Staten Island
2010-2
2011-3

Population
2010-8,465,266 
2011-8,516,481

Still less than a murder a day


----------



## City Man

Mikejesmike said:


> No one denies that about Toronto, though I figure murder is a poor indicator of how safe a city or country is. Robbery is the best indicator.


Robbery? Murder "a poor indicator"?? :lol: Things must have changed then! The last time I checked murder was widely considered the most reliable indicator and way ahead of robbery. If that was the case then Spain would be the world's most dangerous country per capita with the UK and Portugal not far behind.

Robbery rates are worthless in countries like Colombia which hardly records any crime in general at all yet it's long been a major problem there. For some reason it's not reflected in the stats (witness the recent murder of two foreign nationals in street robberies in Barranquilla and Medellin). Look at the country's stats on Nationmaster then look at Spain, the UK etc., they're worthless. Same with Venezuela.


----------



## Svartmetall

City Man said:


> Robbery? Murder "a poor indicator"?? :lol: Things must have changed then! The last time I checked murder was widely considered the most reliable indicator and way ahead of robbery. If that was the case then Spain would be the world's most dangerous country per capita with the UK and Portugal not far behind.
> 
> Robbery rates are worthless in countries like Colombia which hardly records any crime in general at all yet it's long been a major problem there. For some reason it's not reflected in the stats (witness the recent murder of two foreign nationals in street robberies in Barranquilla and Medellin). Look at the country's stats on Nationmaster then look at Spain, the UK etc., they're worthless. Same with Venezuela.


Robbery isn't a useful measure to compare developed and developing countries given the lower rate of reporting of crimes, however, comparing developed nations it does give quite an interesting picture. Home invasions, for example, occur most of all in countries like Australia, a country with only a "moderate" murder rate as far as developed countries go. 

In truth it's very difficult to compare countries by crime rate, but by looking at other categories beyond murder and rape (which has rightly been pointed out that they are largely crimes committed by people that the victim knew) one can get a more comprehensive picture.


----------



## Taller Better

Mikejesmike said:


> No one denies that about Toronto, though I figure murder is a poor indicator of how safe a city or country is. Robbery is the best indicator. If every killing in Chicago was some man snapping and killing his family in his house and himself then how unsafe would that make it to the average person walking on the street? Now say Toronto has less murders-regardless of the situation-but you couldn't walk a block from your house without being robbed at a far worse rate than Chicago-which city would you feel less safe in?


You would feel less safe in the city with the higher murder rate or the higher crime rate. In both cases that is not Toronto, so you can come visit, walk around by yourself anywhere at night and not have to fear for your life! You don't even need to stick to the main street; you can wander down darker side streets if you like, too. You see, it is all tied into the gun ownership, and very few people here own guns. Out of all of my many friends and acquaintances, I know _no-one_ who owns a gun. Canada has much tighter gun control laws than in America, and that filters down to fewer guns floating around society, and therefore fewer incidences of them being used in crime.
I think, all in all, that the murder rate is actually a_ better_ indicator of how "safe" a city is than you realize. It is sort of like not seeing the forest for the trees.


----------



## Mikejesmike

City Man said:


> Robbery? Murder "a poor indicator"?? :lol: Things must have changed then! The last time I checked murder was widely considered the most reliable indicator and way ahead of robbery. If that was the case then Spain would be the world's most dangerous country per capita with the UK and Portugal not far behind.
> 
> Robbery rates are worthless in countries like Colombia which hardly records any crime in general at all yet it's long been a major problem there. For some reason it's not reflected in the stats (witness the recent murder of two foreign nationals in street robberies in Barranquilla and Medellin). Look at the country's stats on Nationmaster then look at Spain, the UK etc., they're worthless. Same with Venezuela.


I don't know anything about Colombia so I can't comment. However yes the robbery rate is the best indicator of city safety.Think about this logically-you have the town Goofland and this city has stayed constant in population say 1,000 people for 40 years. In those 40 years there have never been a murder, but one night a man has been layed off or fired from his job and he had a hard enough time finding that one and things are mounting on top of him. He goes home and kills his family-5 people- and himself. That night instantly kicks the murder rate to 500. 
This is a rate 16.6 times NYC in it's worst year. However is Goofland a place you would be petrified to visit? Is it a place where you would tell your car passengers-ok lock your doors and roll up the windows. Would Goofland sprout a rap wave of people going on about how hard they are cause they're from Goofland and Compton, Detroit and the South Bronx have nothing on them? No it wouldn't because Goofland with zero robberies and 5 murders in 40 years is a safe place. Now you have the neighboring city Tardville with the same population and no murders but with 50 robberies a year, would you feel safe walking down the street all care free with a 5,000 robbery rate city? No you wouldn't, cause the worst place to be is a place where you don't see your enemy coming and you don't know your enemy. When you have a place with a high robbery rate the criminals are less fearful to do whatever on the street and when you're being robbed you're also vunerable to assault,murder,rape.

People are so hung up on murder cause it gets the most press, however murder in any given city is the rarest of crimes. Robbery isn't and is almost always a stranger related crime. This is why I consider it the best indicator of city safety.


----------



## Mikejesmike

Taller said:


> You would feel less safe in the city with the higher murder rate or the higher crime rate. In both cases that is not Toronto, so you can come visit, walk around by yourself anywhere at night and not have to fear for your life! You don't even need to stick to the main street; you can wander down darker side streets if you like, too. You see, it is all tied into the gun ownership, and very few people here own guns. Out of all of my many friends and acquaintances, I know _no-one_ who owns a gun. Canada has much tighter gun control laws than in America, and that filters down to fewer guns floating around society, and therefore fewer incidences of them being used in crime.
> I think, all in all, that the murder rate is actually a_ better_ indicator of how "safe" a city is than you realize. It is sort of like not seeing the forest for the trees.


I'm not denying anything about Toronto's safety my gf went there and talked about how she loved it, how it felt safe to her like Austin but bigger, denser.


----------



## aaabbbccc

A big city like Casablanca ( 4 million in the metro area ) is a very very safe city for the most part most of the homicides ( 42 so far this year ) occur isolated bad neighborhoods and 90 % of them the victim and offender knew each other , it is very rare to see a homicide in a good neighborhood


----------



## Looker

Ciudad Juarez, Mexico:
1.320 000 habitantes
+3000 muertes al año


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago through March 31st

2011: 73
2010: 75

On par, but doing well considering as of January 31st they were up 33%, and by the end of February still up 18% overall.


----------



## diablo234

courier said:


> I don't know from what year those numbers are, but the murder/non-negligent homicide rates for 2010 for those cities, derived from various news reports, are as follows, with the rate per 100,000 based on the latest census estimates. The FBI's annual preliminary Uniform Crime Reports with the same figures should be out this month.
> 
> Austin--3.9 (probably the only large Texas city with an increase in 2010)
> Dallas--11.4
> El Paso--0.8 (only five murders in 2010, they already have at least twice that in 2011)
> Fort Worth--I haven't been able to find the rate for 2010
> Houston--11.8 (rest of Harrison County was also down)
> San Antonio--5.8
> Lubbock--4.4


Those numbers that I mentioned earlier were from 2009.


----------



## pikopancho

Total homicides for FY 09-10 for Perth and Western Australia: 76

3.3 per 100,000 ppl

Source WA Police:
http://www.police.wa.gov.au/Aboutus/Statistics/Crimestatistics/tabid/1219/Default.aspx


----------



## courier

diablo234 said:


> Those numbers that I mentioned earlier were from 2009.


The FBI figures for murders and other crimes for all Texas towns in 2009 are at this site, and they do not agree with those you posted:

http://www2.fbi.gov/ucr/cius2009/data/table_08_tx.html


----------



## hadrett32

Does anybody know which city is considered as the most dangerous one by the number of homocides ?!


----------



## Obscene

I think Stockhom, Sweden is at 8 at the moment.


----------



## Alexpilsen

Looker said:


> Ciudad Juarez, Mexico:
> 1.320 000 habitantes
> +3000 muertes al año


227,7 kills /100k

OMG... Are you SURE? 

Well Recife is one of the most violent cities in Brazil. It was 47/100k in 2010. Sao Paulo was 8,8/100k. Both in Brazil.


----------



## City Man

Mikejesmike said:


> I don't know anything about Colombia so I can't comment. However yes the robbery rate is the best indicator of city safety.Think about this logically-you have the town Goofland and this city has stayed constant in population say 1,000 people for 40 years. In those 40 years there have never been a murder, but one night a man has been layed off or fired from his job and he had a hard enough time finding that one and things are mounting on top of him. He goes home and kills his family-5 people- and himself. That night instantly kicks the murder rate to 500.
> This is a rate 16.6 times NYC in it's worst year. However is Goofland a place you would be petrified to visit? Is it a place where you would tell your car passengers-ok lock your doors and roll up the windows. Would Goofland sprout a rap wave of people going on about how hard they are cause they're from Goofland and Compton, Detroit and the South Bronx have nothing on them? No it wouldn't because Goofland with zero robberies and 5 murders in 40 years is a safe place. Now you have the neighboring city Tardville with the same population and no murders but with 50 robberies a year, would you feel safe walking down the street all care free with a 5,000 robbery rate city? No you wouldn't, cause the worst place to be is a place where you don't see your enemy coming and you don't know your enemy. When you have a place with a high robbery rate the criminals are less fearful to do whatever on the street and when you're being robbed you're also vunerable to assault,murder,rape.
> 
> People are so hung up on murder cause it gets the most press, however murder in any given city is the rarest of crimes. Robbery isn't and is almost always a stranger related crime. This is why I consider it the best indicator of city safety.


So Spain was the world's most dangerous country all this time then?

You may consider it a better indicator and I've seen you mention it before, but I've thought about it logically for years my friend and I still side with the experts. A city/settlement that has 5 murders in one year and none for the next 100 would be considered a freak occurence. I wouldn't even consider the murder rate that year because of it.


----------



## City Man

Murder stats aren't perfect though by far the most reliable crime, they normally exclude anarchic war zones and for some countries they're actually quite a way off; Colombia with it's vast number of disappearances (not counted even if assumed murdered or found years after in a mass grave), Venezuela which doesn't include killings deemed self-defence or a shitload of deaths not categorised properly (nearly all shot) or Kenya's stupidly low murder rate.

Iraq's another one with the Iraq Body Count and iCasualties websites that even say it's a large undercount (unfortunately ignored in comparisons with various countries like South Africa which counts all murders or even Venezuela which probably still has more accurate stats than Iraq). They're probably the four least reliable countries that have a system in place which records a yearly toll.


----------



## Suburbanist

Slightly off topic: Merseyside is known to be the an area that fuels the most extreme hooligan gangs, isn't it? Incidentally I was watching a documentary on the Heysel Stadium Disaster yesterday and they mentioned that 12 out of the 14 people criminally convicted for the deaths there were from that area.

I guess it is a very dangerous, low-class, crime-ridden place. Is it?


----------



## Jonesy55

And 2010 data for individual London boroughs...



Jonesy55 said:


> Borough / population / homicide rate
> 
> Newham / 250k / 5.61
> Lewisham / 262k / 3.44
> Islington / 191k / 3.14
> Lambeth / 275k / 2.91
> Hackney / 212k / 2.83
> Tower Hamlets / 221k / 2.72
> Harrow / 216k / 2.31
> Waltham Forest / 223k / 2.24
> Brent / 271k / 2.22
> Southwark / 278k / 2.16
> Barnet / 332k / 2.11
> Ealing / 309k / 1.94
> Greenwich / 223k / 1.79
> Barking & dagenham / 169k / 1.78
> Haringey / 226k / 1.77
> Croydon / 342k / 1.76
> Hammersmith & fulham / 172k / 1.74
> Sutton / 188k / 1.60
> Redbridge / 258k / 1.16
> Enfield / 288k / 1.04
> Hounslow / 223k / 0.90
> Havering / 230k / 0.87
> Camden / 236k / 0.85
> Westminster / 236k / 0.85
> Hillingdon / 253k / 0.79
> Wandsworth / 284k / 0.35
> Richmond-upon-Thames / 180k / 0.00
> Kingston-upon-Thames / 160k / 0.00
> Bromley / 303k / 0.00
> Bexley / 223k / 0.00
> Merton / 201k / 0.00
> Kensington & Chelsea / 180k / 0.00


----------



## Jonesy55

Suburbanist said:


> Slightly off topic: Merseyside is known to be the an area that fuels the most extreme hooligan gangs, isn't it? Incidentally I was watching a documentary on the Heysel Stadium Disaster yesterday and they mentioned that 12 out of the 14 people criminally convicted for the deaths there were from that area.
> 
> I guess it is a very dangerous, low-class, crime-ridden place. Is it?


Most people convicted for Heysel crimes were from Liverpool because it was Liverpool football team that was playing there so that is hardly surprising!

There are patches of deprivation, unemployment and high-crime in Merseyside but there are also large areas of quiet middle-class suburbia and a quite nicely regenerated city centre in Liverpool itself.

You will find similar areas in most large UK cities, Glasgow, Manchester, Birmingham, London etc.


----------



## Mikejesmike

City Man said:


> So Spain was the world's most dangerous country all this time then?
> 
> You may consider it a better indicator and I've seen you mention it before, but I've thought about it logically for years my friend and I still side with the experts. A city/settlement that has 5 murders in one year and none for the next 100 would be considered a freak occurence. I wouldn't even consider the murder rate that year because of it.



Spain huh? I suppose when you cross out countries engaged in some kind of civil war or internal insurrection which would of course be more dangerous-colombia,iraq,sudan,afghanistan etc. Then yeah Spain of course isn't the most dangerous country obviously,but what does it say about the country when people aren't afraid of walking up to strangers and demand money from then which could in and of itself lead to assault, rape or murder? I may not be killed in Spain but I sure as hell would be paranoid looking over my shoulder every 2 minutes and I wouldn't want to live like that.

You say experts say the murder rate is the best indicator, well I can say I've read where experts say the robbery rate is the best indicator of public safety. I don't need an "expert" to tell me something that is self evident.

As for that fictional city, yeah you would think think it's a dangerous city and not a freak occurence. It's a small city that you wouldn't be aware of until you saw it in a list of most dangerous cities cause of that year's murder rate. You wouldn't be aware of the lack of murders before that year and would see a murder rate of 50 or whatever and have a knee jerk reaction and think this city is as bad as the bronx in 1990. It's easy for a city to go a year without a murder-it's the rarest of crimes, but it's not easy for one to go a year without a robbery.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City from January 1 to April 10 2011

City
2010-129
2011-105

Brooklyn
2010-51
2011-38

Queens
2010-27
2011-17

Manhattan
2010-18
2011-17

Bronx
2010-31
2011-29

Staten Island
2010-2
2011-4

Population
2010-8,175,133 (city says 8.4 million)
2011-?


----------



## Suburbanist

Some forumers are raising an important point: for middle-class people, assaults, robberies, burglaries and carjacks are most common perils than murder. Unfortunately, there is little standardization about how such occurrences are reported.


----------



## easyweek

murder rate? How about crime rate.
In 2010, more than 1500 crimes in Shanghai, and population of Shanghai is 23 million. So 6.5/100,000 for crimes. Because guns are banned in China, so I think murder rate in crimes is not high.


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago through April 24th:

2008: 134 (this is actually through April 30th though)
2009: 103
2010: 115
2011: 96

We started January/February with murders up by around 18% from 2010's levels, so things weren't looking good. March and April though have been VERY quiet, with rates far below normal levels, which brings us from being up by 18% in February to down by 17% through April 24th.


----------



## MarcinMaximus

There is no official data available for most of our cities as the murder rate is so low. The rate for the whole state of NRW, nearly a population of 18 million there were only 99 murders in 2009.


----------



## aaabbbccc

Marrakech is great amazing stats 
only 3 murders for all of 2011 so far in the greater Marrakech region ( 1 million people )


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago ended March/April - when things start to heat up again - with 51 homicides during those two months. Down a decent amount from 78 last year.


----------



## chicagogeorge

^^

Last April was much warmer than this year, which allowed the thugs to hang out doors more.


I posted this early April last year





> Now that Chicago has warmer weather, the hoodlums come out :bash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHICAGO - *More than 40 people have been shot, and at least five killed, during a rash of violence in Chicago.*
> 
> The shootings started Wednesday, and were accompanied by record setting warm temperatures. Many of the incidents happened in the Chicago neighborhood of Englewood.
> 
> Residents of the neighborhood say they are fearful of what could happen to them or their children.
> 
> Chicago Police Superintendent Jody Weiss says many of the shootings are gang related.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.kpax.com/news/40-shootings-5-fatal-in-chicago/
Click to expand...


----------



## jewelryab

i don't how to get information about my city's muder rate.... but my city seems peacefull,no matter the big case or the small case....


----------



## aaabbbccc

sad to say that there were a rash of killing after a soccer game in Casablanca 
there were dozen of injuries as well 
homicide victims were 10 year old boy , a 45 year old man and a 21 year old man all in different incidents 
it is just a soccer game ! what is wrong with people , there were some possible suspects in all 3 cases but no arrests made yet 
total in the metro region is now at 62 still pretty good compared to last year at the same time , but summer is coming and things are heating up , the cold rain has been keeping the thugs out but now the warmer summer season is coming and the snake will be coming out


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago May 11th 2011:

2011: 107
2010: 132
-19%

We've actually had over 50% of the days since March 1st without any murders, which is quite rare. 

For the first 11 days of May we've had 4 homicides, only 1 during our warm up the past 4 days. During the first 11 days of May last year we had 12 with cooler weather.

Last week also produced our first homicide downtown in a little over a year. A store clerk was shot in the south loop during an overnight robbery. Last year the murder was a domestic incident between a man and his girlfriend.


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago through 05/18/11:

2010: 148
2011: 116
--
-32 (-21.62%)


----------



## KENNETH0

n the middle of the 19th century the shafts were then being replaced by hickory wood. Despite this strong wood being the primary material, the long-nose club of the mid nineteenth century was still prone to breaking at the top of the backswing.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles, CA as of 5/14/2011

2011 - 105
2010 - 119
2009 - 103

Down 12% from 2010 and up 2% from 2009 (2010 ended with less murders than 2009)

Violent Crime is down 11% from '10 and down 21% from '09


----------



## nicdel

Berlin's murder rate is quite low:

There were 61 murders in 2009. The city has an estimated population of about 3.4 million. This would be 1.8 murders per 100,000 capita


----------



## aaabbbccc

nicdel said:


> Berlin's murder rate is quite low:
> 
> There were 61 murders in 2009. The city has an estimated population of about 3.4 million. This would be 1.8 murders per 100,000 capita


that is pretty low 
in Rabat Morocco also the capital with a population of 2 million in the greater metro region ( the city proper is 600,000 ) 
there were 37 homicides in the entire metro region in 2010 which of course is pretty low as well 
I am not sure but I think most capital cities in the world the homicide rates tend to be lower ??


----------



## Jonesy55

^^ In the UK, the London murder rate is one of the highest in the country.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Londrina*, southern Brazil
> 
> Population (Censo 2010): 506,000
> Population (Censo 2000): 447,000
> 
> Homicides:
> 
> 2010: 108
> 2009: 131
> 2008: 124
> 2007: 83
> 2006: 116
> 2005: 125
> 2004: 176
> 2003: 191


*Londrina* Jan-Apr *2011*: 

*23* homicides (47 same period last year). Robbery: 1,541 against 1,823 laste year, same period. Kept the trend, Londrina will close the year with 69 homicides or a *13 homicides/100,000 inhabitants/year* rate.


----------



## willo

willo said:


> *
> 
> Murders in Madrid Region in 2010:42
> Population:6.458.684
> 
> Murder rate in 2010:0.65 per 100k
> 
> *


here are the final numbers for Madrid

*Murders in Madrid Region in 2010:47
Population:6.458.684

Murder rate in 2010:0.72 per 100k
*


----------



## Clone

Antwerp (belgium) does not release criminal numbers because it would upset people and promote racism... I wonder what is in those numbers....


----------



## SkyBridge

I think Antwerp's murder rate is really low. Numbers released from previous years indicate this at least.


----------



## Clone

SkyBridge said:


> I think Antwerp's murder rate is really low. Numbers released from previous years indicate this at least.


What years numbers do you have?


----------



## SkyBridge

Have to look it up again, I thought 2005 was around 15-20 which is comparable to or a little less than the large Dutch cities.

In the period 1995-2002 it was an average of 30 (1999: 30, 2000: 27, 2001: 36) which is also comparable to Dutch cities of equal size. For some reason murder rates dropped dramatically since 2002. For Rotterdam for example a number nearing 40 was reduced to 15 in a few years and this seems a trend.


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago:

2010: 214
2011: 174
-40 (19%)


----------



## Tej147

Richmond, VA (no. of murders)

93 in 1985
114 in 1990
120 in 1995
43 in 2005
19 in 2010


----------



## desertpunk

NYC had its 259th homicide last night. 











Interactive homicide map 2003-10: http://projects.nytimes.com/crime/homicides/map?src=tp


----------



## Wapper

Wow, notice the difference between Brooklyn and Queens


----------



## Mikejesmike

Wapper said:


> Wow, notice the difference between Brooklyn and Queens


That's not in one year it's from 2003-2010


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City from January 1 to July 25 2011

City
2010-278
2011-254

Brooklyn
2010-118
2011-100

Queens
2010-54
2011-41

Manhattan
2010-34
2011-33

Bronx
2010-68
2011-72

Staten Island
2010-4
2011-8


----------



## jabroni

Boston had 73 muders last year with a population of about 617,500.


----------



## bwistle

Last year the total murders for my state, Queensland was 56 people with a population of just over 4.5 million. There aren't any reliable stats for Brisbane but I'd say it would probably have half of the murder rate as it has just over 2 million people. So somewhere between 20 and 30.


----------



## Fab87

*ITALY * had * 51 *murders in 2011 so far with a population of 60 million 

http://www.delittiimperfetti.com/all_stats.php?year=2011

*Motives:*

11	Passional	23,4 %
9	Argue	19,1 %
5	Unknown	10,6 %
4	Insanity	8,5 %
4	Camorra (mafia)	8,5 %
4	Economic	8,5 %
3	Robbery	6,4 %
3	Mafia	6,4 %
2	punitive raid 4,3 %
1	Revenge 2,1 %

*Murder modalities:*

31	firearm	60,8 %
9	stabbing	17,6 %
4	other objects	7,8 %
3	burking	5,9 %
2	improper weapon 3,9 %
1	bow (?)	2,0 %
1	beating up 2,0 %

MAP:
http://www.delittiimperfetti.com/includes/mappa_all.php?anno=2011

*In 2010 we had 499 murders with a murder rate of 0,83%*. Looks like our murder rate will be going down this year


*
My city, Verona, 0 murders in 2011, 1 murder in 2010, with a population of 265.000*. Pretty safe to live here, i guess

EDIT: i just realized the website isn't really updated, 51 murders would have been really impressive for a country of 60million. I apologize, but anyways the rate for my city Verona is still correct.


----------



## miamipaintball

the bahamas is at 81, current trend will surpass 97 of last year, the Bahamas has broken 4 murder records in 5 years....

the last 6 murders occurred in the last 2 weeks, 5 of them in Nassau the capital.


----------



## aaabbbccc

Marrakech Morocco a record breaking low 
so far this year only 6 homicides !! for a metro region of 1 million 
that is amazing !


----------



## *Jarrod

Edmonton, AB is at 32 so far. 
City pop: 782,439
Metro: 1,155,383


----------



## dmoor82

Oklahoma City,OK USA (population:city 580,000 metro 1.3 million)9.3 murders per 100,000 people.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_cities_by_crime_rate


----------



## dmoor82

I found this website and it shows United States cities ranked by all crime statistics!http://os.cqpress.com/citycrime/2010/City_crime_rate_2010-2011_hightolow.pdf


----------



## miamipaintball

bahamas is now at 85, after a triple homicide and a later homicide.


----------



## yankee fan for life

New york gets around 530ish a year far below cities like Memphis Tennessee considered ring that new york is the largest city in the us.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

yankee fan for life said:


> New york gets around 530ish a year far below cities like Memphis Tennessee considered ring that new york is the largest city in the us.


i think the way you worded this is a little misleading. NYC will still have the most murders in raw numbers (or second most depending on what happens in Chicago) but per capita, NYC will be very low.


----------



## Herbicide

Glasgow usually has around 5 per 100,000 per year. Highest in Western Europe. So we do come top of at least one European league table.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

In 2010 Miami had a murder rate of 9/100,000. Probably under 200 murders with a population of 2.5 million.

I can't find any numbers on 2011, but recent trends are not great.

In 2005 Miami's murder rate hit a low with 171 murders - 7/100,000. In 1981 Miami was the murder capital of the US with a murder rate of 33.5/100,000.


----------



## Alexpilsen

Recife City 2005: 68/100k - 2011 39,3/100k

São Paulo City 2005: 16/100k - 2011 8,8/100k


----------



## Jonesy55

6 people were stabbed to death on Sunday on Jersey (population 95,000) in the Channel Islands in what appears to be a family dispute. 
So this year the island will have a murder rate of over 6.3/100k, probably the highest in Western Europe. The last homicide on the island was back in 2004.

http://www.channel4.com/news/murder-investigation-after-jersey-stabbings


----------



## Beware

*:skull: Peoria, IL (USA) at 10.* :skull: This past Thursday morning, an 8yr-old boy was fatally shot while lying asleep next to other children who remained unharmed during a drive-by shooting. An emotional appeal to the community, by the funeral director, has exceeded the deceased child's funeral expenses.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Londrina*, southern Brazil
> 
> Population (Censo 2010): 506,000
> Population (Censo 2000): 447,000
> 
> Homicides:
> 
> 2010: 108
> 2009: 131
> 2008: 124
> 2007: 83
> 2006: 116
> 2005: 125
> 2004: 176
> 2003: 191


*Londrina* Jan-Jul *2011*: 

*42* homicides (71 same period last year). Robbery: 2,538 against 3,228 laste year, same period. Mugging: 4,711 against 5,046 laste year, same period. Kept the trend, Londrina will close the year with 72 homicides or a *14 homicides/100,000 inhabitants/year* rate.

_Source_


----------



## Enzo

Newton - Massachusetts
Population 83,829

Newton violent crimes

MURDER - Report total = 0 - RATE PER 1000= 0
RAPE - Report total = 8 RATE PER 1000= 0.10 
ROBBERY - Report total = 19 - RATE PER 1000= 0.23
ASSAULT - Report total = 92 - RATE PER 1000= 1.10

Based on statistics reported to the Federal Bureau of Investigation, Newton was the nation's safest city during 1999,[8] 2004[9] and 2005,[10] and the fourth safest city in the nation in 2006 [11] and in 2008.[12] The designation is based on crime statistics in six categories: murder, rape, robbery, aggravated assault, burglary, and auto theft.

Not too bad.


----------



## Jonesy55

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Londrina Jan-Jul 2011:
> 
> 42 homicides (71 same period last year). Robbery: 2,538 against 3,228 laste year, same period. Mugging: 4,711 against 5,046 laste year, same period. Kept the trend, Londrina will close the year with 72 homicides or a 14 homicides/100,000 inhabitants/year rate.
> 
> Source


I'd be more worried about the robbery and mugging figures, if they stay on trend there will be 4350 robberies and 8000 muggings for the year. That seems very high for a 0.5m city!


----------



## chicagogeorge

This story just sickens me. What went wrong in this young man's life to be as heartless as to shoot a pregnant teen age girl for a few bucks 




> *Prosecutors: Pregnant teen begged for her life before gunman shot her*
> 
> 
> Friends of Charinez Jefferson, 17, who was shot and killed while walking with a group of friends on the 3000 block of West 64th Street, put up a memorial at the shooting site the day after the shooting. (William DeShazer, Chicago Tribune / August 17, 2011)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3000 W 64th St, Chicago, IL 60629, USA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> STORY: 'Stick-up man' charged in pregnant teen's slaying
> 
> 
> 
> By Jason Meisner and Dawn Rhodes
> Tribune reporters
> 3:32 p.m. CDT, August 22, 2011
> 
> Moments before she was slain last week on Chicago's Southwest Side, *17-year-old Charinez Jefferson begged the gunman not to shoot because she was pregnant, prosecutors said today.*
> 
> *Despite her plea, Timothy Jones, 18, opened fire on Jefferson anyway, yelling an expletive at her as he shot her in the head, prosecutors said. He then stood over her as she lay on the ground and fired several more times, striking her in the chest and back.*
> 
> 
> Jefferson was pronounced dead a short time later, *but doctors were able to successfully deliver her baby boy,* who remained in critical condition today, Assistant State's Attorney John Dillon said.
> 
> "Tests are expected to be performed to determine whether the child has any brain activity, as there are concerns over the child possibly suffering from oxygen deprivation after the victim had been shot," Dillon told Judge Laura Sullivan.
> 
> Sullivan denied bond for Jones, 18, who was charged with first-degree murder in the Aug. 16 slaying.
> 
> “I’m happy that he’s been caught before we even put her in the ground,” said Jefferson’s aunt, Devorah Hope. *“This young man sent a message on the streets that an unarmed pregnant woman that’s not violent to nobody, it’s not safe.”*
> 
> Jones had seen Jefferson walking with a rival gang member in the 3000 block of West 64th Street and approached them in a car, Dillon said. He got out of the vehicle and fired at least one shot at the rival, who ran off, leaving Jefferson to fend for herself. After begging Jones for mercy, Jefferson was shot at "point-blank range," Dillon said.
> 
> Jones, of the 6300 block of South Rockwell Street, was arrested at his home Saturday after numerous witnesses identified him as the killer, according to information from prosecutors and court documents.
> 
> A police source said that Jones was a "stick-up man" well known to area police.
> At the time of the shooting, *Jones was serving 2 years of probation for a 2010 burglary conviction, *Dillon said. He also has a "lengthy" juvenile record, including convictions for unlawful use of a weapon, possession of a stolen motor vehicle, and burglary, Dillon said.
> 
> Outside court, Jones' family members denied he is a gang member and said he could not be involved in Jefferson's murder because he has had trouble walking since being shot in the leg a few weeks ago.
> 
> "My condolences go out to the young lady and her family, but we know 100 percent that they got the wrong guy," said Jones' cousin, Stanley Jones, 36. "He can barely walk."
> 
> Courtroom personnel and deputies in charge of Jones in the lockup said he did not appear to be limping or request any walking aides such as crutches or a wheelchair.
> 
> Hope said that she pledged to attend every court hearing for her niece, though she could not bring herself to go inside the courtroom on Monday.
> 
> “I was too emotional, I was too upset to deal with that at this moment,” she said, reached by telephone after the hearings. “I’m angry because of what he’s done. Because we can’t bring Charinez back and we’ve got a baby that’s fighting his life.”
> 
> Hope said she’s trying to be positive for her sister.
> 
> “I haven’t eaten anything since this happened; just drink water and pray and listen to positive music to keep me in a positive mood so I can stand there with my sister, because we still got some living to do,” Hope said


http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...ide-killing-shooting-20110822,0,4708681.story

This piece of filth is lower than an animal.:bash:


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago through August 18th:

2011: 259
2010: 294
-35
-12%


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago through August 24th:

2008: 330
2009: 304 -26
2010: 306 +2
2011: 266 -40

2008-2011: -66 (-20%)


Last year actually saw the lowest level of murders in around 50 years. This year is looking to come in a decent amount below that. We're on pace to creep in below 400 murders, compared to over 900 in the early 90's and around 700 during the early 2000's.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 8/13/11

2011 - 182
2010 - 200
2009 - 194

Murders down 9% and 6% respectively. Total Violent crime down 9% and 19%. This continues a decade of drops. LA ended last year with the lowest total since the 1960's (i think it was 296) and this year looks to be better than that.


----------



## Northern Lotus

Toronto, Canada 8/25/2011
2011: 32
2010: 38

Windsor, Ontario, Canada (Population 250,000)
2010: 0 (whole year)
2011: 0 (Aug. 25)


----------



## Jonesy55

^^ Do people cross over to Detroit if they want to do a bit of murdering?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Jonesy55 said:


> I'd be more worried about the robbery and mugging figures, if they stay on trend there will be 4350 robberies and 8000 muggings for the year. That seems very high for a 0.5m city!


Yes indeed. However, as the homicide rate, they are well under the national average. The bright side is, even though high, they're falling.

The murders are very centered in a couple of districts, so huge sections of the city see no murders at all. The mugging and the robbery, however, are much more "democratic", scattered all over the city.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City from January 1 to August 21 2011

City
2010-349
2011-310

Brooklyn
2010-149
2011-120

Queens
2010-63
2011-46

Manhattan
2010-41
2011-42

Bronx
2010-87
2011-91

Staten Island
2010-9
2011-11


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Stillwater, OK
2006-2
2007-0
2008-0
2009-0

Tulsa, OK
2006-53
2007-55
2008-50
2009-68 hno:

Panama City, Panama
2008-456 (Metro Area: 1.3 million) Awful, I know


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Mexicali:

2007 - 94
2008 - 105
2009 - 97
2010 - 103
2011 (as of July) - 77

This year sucks :no: (Municipality of MXL has about 940k inhabitants BTW)


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago through August:

2003: 403
2008: 338 (-65) (-16%)
2010: 313 (-25) (-7%)
2011: 274 (-39) (-12%)

2003-2011: (-129) (-32%)

A decent downward trend.


----------



## courier

aaabbbccc said:


> Marrakech Morocco a record breaking low
> so far this year only 6 homicides !! for a metro region of 1 million
> that is amazing !


16 people were murdered in a single incident in Marrakech in April--a bomb in a café. I imagine most of the claims made on this site about low murder rates are about as accurate.


----------



## snowland

Chicago is doing great. Congratulations.

I don't know the murder rate in my city, Ushuaia, but, in 2008, my province - Tierra del Fuego - got a rate of 3,17:












willo said:


> here are the final numbers for Madrid
> 
> *Murders in Madrid Region in 2010:47
> Population:6.458.684
> 
> Murder rate in 2010:0.72 per 100k
> *


That's unbelievable :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## Chicagoago

Nice to see the trend continue. I know in Chicago the violent crime rate is down by around 70% and the murder rate down by around 57% since the early 1990's.



> Violent Crime in U.S. Down 12% in 2010
> By AP / PETE YOST Friday, Sept. 16, 2011
> 
> 
> (WASHINGTON) — The number of violent crimes fell by a surprising 12 percent in the United States last year, a far bigger drop than the nation has been averaging since 2001, the Justice Department said.
> 
> The Bureau of Justice Statistics reported there were 3.8 million violent crimes last year, down from 4.3 million in 2009.
> 
> Experts aren't sure why. The expectation had been that crime would increase in a weak economy with high unemployment like that seen in 2010.
> 
> The reality is that "we're surprised to find how much it declines," Professor Alfred Blumstein of Carnegie Mellon University's Heinz School said Friday.
> 
> The big drop dwarfs the 3 percent yearly decline in violent crimes the nation averaged from 2001 through 2009.
> 
> More than 80 percent of the decline in violent crime was attributed to a plunge in simple assaults, by 15 percent. Those assaults accounted for nearly two-thirds of all violent crimes in 2010.
> 
> The combined total of property crimes and violent crimes was down 6.6 percent last year, from 20 million to 18.7 million.
> 
> The numbers come from the National Crime Victimization Survey, which gathers information on nonfatal crimes against people aged 12 or older by questioning a nationally representative sample of U.S. households.
> 
> Turning to rates of crime per thousand residents, which takes into account population growth over time, it's clear that the decline in violent crime is part of a long-term trend that began in 1993.
> 
> *From 1993 through 2010, the rate of violent crime has declined by a whopping 70 percent: from 49.9 violent crimes per 1,000 persons age 12 or older to only 14.9 per 1,000 in 2010.*
> 
> Half of this decline came between 1993 and 2001. Between 2001 and 2009, violent crime declined at a more modest annual average of 4 percent, but that rate decline jumped to 13 percent in 2010.
> 
> From 2001 through 2010, the rate of property crime fell by 28 percent.
> 
> The rate for violent crime is based on the number per thousand population. The rate for property crime is based on the number per thousand households.
> 
> Blumstein added that "the victimization survey is basically confirming" the FBI's preliminary figures from last May on crimes reported to police during 2010. That early, incomplete FBI data showed reported crime fell across the board last year, extending a multi-year downward trend with a 5.5 percent drop in the number of violent crimes in 2010 and a 2.8 percent decline in the number of property crimes. The FBI's final figures for last year will be released Monday.
> 
> The victimization survey figures are considered the government's most reliable crime statistics, because they count crimes that are reported to the police as well as those which go unreported. Over the last decade, the government has found that only about half of all violent crimes and only 40 percent of property crimes are reported to police.
> 
> Because the survey is based on interviews with victims, it gathers no data on murder. But the FBI's crime figures, based solely on what is reported to police, do provide murder figures, and they are considered quite reliable because murder has always been the least likely crime to go unreported.


----------



## Chicagoago

United States homicide rate:

Year*	Population*	Murder*Rate
1965*	193,526,000*	5.1*
1966*	195,576,000*	5.6*
1967*	197,457,000*	6.2*
1968*	199,399,000*	6.9*
1969*	201,385,000*	7.3*
1970*	203,235,298*	7.9*
1971*	206,212,000*	8.6*
1972*	208,230,000*	9.0*
1973*	209,851,000*	9.4*
1974*	211,392,000*	9.8*
1975*	213,124,000*	9.6*
1976*	214,659,000*	8.7*
1977*	216,332,000*	8.8*
1978*	218,059,000*	9.0*
1979*	220,099,000*	9.8*
1980*	225,349,264*	*10.2**
1981*	229,146,000*	9.8*
1982*	231,534,000*	9.1*
1983*	233,981,000*	8.3*
1984*	236,158,000*	7.9*
1985*	238,740,000*	8.0*
1986*	240,132,887*	8.6*
1987*	243,400,000*	8.3*
1988*	245,807,000*	8.4*
1989*	248,239,000*	8.7*
1990*	248,709,873*	9.4*
1991*	252,177,000*	*9.8**
1992*	255,082,000*	9.3*
1993*	257,908,000*	9.5*
1994*	260,341,000*	9.0*
1995*	262,755,000*	8.2*
1996*	265,284,000*	7.4*
1997*	267,637,000*	6.8*
1998*	270,296,000*	6.3*
1999*	272,690,813*	5.7*
2000*	281,421,906*	5.5*
2001*	285,317,559*	5.6*
2002*	287,973,924*	5.6*
2003*	290,690,788*	5.7*
2004*	293,656,842*	5.5*
2005*	296,507,061*	5.6*
2006*	299,398,484*	5.7*
2007*	301,621,157*	5.6*
2008*	304,374,846*	5.4*
2009*	307,006,550*	5.0*
2010*	308,745,538*	*4.8**


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

i think there are a few factors

1) The slowing of the Crack Epidemic and the drug wars
2) legalized Abortion
3) 3 Strikes law and other similar laws
4) better law enforcement
5) people just got sick of the constant death.


----------



## aaabbbccc

that is great news but one category that is not doing well , is a rise in domestic homicides here in Orlando the homicide rate decreased by 5 % but the number of domestic homicides increased even with an overall decrease of all homicides


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

Japan
2010 population - 127 million
2010 murders - 1,097
2010 suicides - >30,000

You're much more likely to 'murder yourself' in Japan than be murdered by another.


----------



## ukiyo

^^ Keep in mind that figure includes *attempted* murders (that failed)...so the actual number of murders is even lower:

*No. of crimes decreases for 8th year in Japan in 2010*
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D9KNLLF80&show_article=1


> The number of murders, *attempted murders and planned murders *declined 2.5 percent to *1,067 *last year, hitting a postwar low for the second straight year.


I guess the murder rate in my city is like .1 or something.


----------



## kwoldtimer

Canada's murder rate (2010) was 1.62 per 100,000, a ten percent drop from 2009 and the lowest since 1966, accordining to Statistics Canada.


----------



## Chicagoago

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> i think there are a few factors
> 
> 1) The slowing of the Crack Epidemic and the drug wars
> 2) legalized Abortion
> 3) 3 Strikes law and other similar laws
> 4) better law enforcement
> 5) people just got sick of the constant death.


Very true. A vast majority of the USA is just as safe today as it was 5, 10, 20 or 50 years ago. A majority of the murders and crime in general are extremely segregated into certain neighborhoods in cities around the country.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

exactly. taking our three biggest cities in the US, a murder outside of the Southside of Chicago, South LA or the Bronx/Brooklyn in NYCnis not an every day occurrence. the vast majority of the city is safe, very safe.


----------



## nouveau.ukiyo

NihonKitty said:


> ^^ Keep in mind that figure includes *attempted* murders (that failed)...so the actual number of murders is even lower:
> 
> *No. of crimes decreases for 8th year in Japan in 2010*
> http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D9KNLLF80&show_article=1
> 
> 
> I guess the murder rate in my city is like .1 or something.


I don't speak Japanese all that well, but according to this article 1067 is the total number of murders in Japan, not counting attempts:

http://sankei.jp.msn.com/life/news/110114/trd11011405010043-n1.htm

Although your source is reputed, Kyodo, it seems strange to me that the Japanese government would keep a statistic grouping murders, attempts and planned, etc. together and not release more detailed numbers like the actual number of murders, actual number of attempts, etc. 

It's interesting to note that murders among those 65 and older are up.


----------



## ukiyo

If you look at the official statistics from the "Statistics Bureau" they do indeed count attempts and planned murders (though the stats on that website are always 2 years behind)...why? I do not know. They also include attempted for robberies and rapes as well.

http://www.stat.go.jp/index.htm

It's interesting to note that the UN always reports a japanese murder rate that is about half as less as the japanese statistic, so perhaps the UN is getting the rate without attempts somewhere :dunno:. Including attemps and plans the japanese murder rate is around 0.8 per 100,000 but according to the UN it is around 0.4


----------



## Fab87

NihonKitty said:


> It's interesting to note that the UN always reports a japanese murder rate that is about half as less as the japanese statistic, so perhaps the UN is getting the rate without attempts somewhere :dunno:. Including attemps and plans the japanese murder rate is around 0.8 per 100,000 but according to the UN it is around 0.4


i don't think attempted murders should be included in the list 

Btw, in my hometown Verona, Italy, no homicides occured this year (population 264.000)
In the whole district area of Verona (province of Verona), with a population of 922.000, we had 2 murders so far, in both cases a man killing his wife and then shooting himself. 
So once again murder rate close to zero (0 actually in the city), and no homicides occurred in the streets


----------



## PadArch

HirakataShi said:


> Lot's of Anglo-Saxons = high crime rate? :dunno:
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,2-1786945,00.html


Scottish people are not anglo-saxons.


----------



## kwoldtimer

PadArch said:


> Scottish people are not anglo-saxons.


But they do have a reputation for being quick with a blade, no?


----------



## TuzlaBoy

Homicide rate per 100,000 pop Country or Area 
*1.8 Bosnia and Herzegovina (Tuzla city 1.2)*


----------



## provinciano

luciaparkison said:


> main reason for the crime is the money .money leads the government to corruption and distinguish the people poor to rich more poor country more the crime and richer country having more crime on mafia level .


No, that's a cultural effect.


----------



## Chicagoago

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> If that is indeed the number for Boston ( which, honestly, i dont think it is) that per capita murder rate is double that of LA, SF and NYC, and about even with Chicago. wow, didnt expect that.


That does seem awfully high for Boston. I never hear Boston spoken about as a dangerous city with a high murder rate, but if those numbers are accurate it's the same rate as Chicago - which always has a stereotype of being a violent city.


----------



## old school

*Washington, DC murders trend lower*

Homicides: (as of 2 Nov. 2011)
2011= 95
2010= 110

Assaults with a dangerous weapon: (as of 2 Nov. 2011)
2011= 418
2010= 510


----------



## musiccity

The murder rate for Nashville is only 8.9/100,000 

not bad..


----------



## -Corey-

What's the murder rate for LA and NYC?


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Both cities are around 4.5 - 5.5 per 100,000


----------



## Motul

USA has scandalous murder rates compared to other developed countries


----------



## -Corey-

"Scandalous"? The murder rate is decreasing as you've seen.... 4.8/100k for a 313 million nation that's so low! One of the lowest rate in US History!


----------



## SkyBridge

^ Still two to four times higher than most European cities I reckon. If we split it up in gun violence you will probably get more shocking numbers.


----------



## -Corey-

The fact that the US has different cultures (more than those in Europe), 4.8 is pretty low for such country, and those crimes occur mostly in bad neighborhoods.


----------



## Jonesy55

Most murders happen in bad neighbourhoods everywhere, I'm not sure somewhere like Boston is any more culturally diverse than London, Paris or Amsterdam either.


----------



## Motul

SkyBridge said:


> ^ Still two to four times higher than most European cities I reckon. If we split it up in gun violence you will probably get more shocking numbers.


Plus, some major cities are worse off than the average african or latin american country.. USA is just so backwards on so many levels, gun control (or absence of) is just one more example of that.


----------



## -Corey-

Yeah, sure London is more diverse than Boston, maybe.. But in the US most large cities are divided it into different groups, where White (not including Hispanics) aren't even 50%, whereas in Europe in most cities that wouldn't be the case. And that's what i mean, you cannot compare murder rate here than those found in Europe.

Motul: Worse? Unless you're just including DC (650K inh.), St. Louis (320k), Detroit (713k) and New Orleans (343k), it would be too ignorant to compare those cities to the rest of the country, when crime in the United States is declining.


----------



## SkyBridge

^ In Europe most big cities have 20-60% of Northern African (mostly Moroccan) inhabitants. Cities like Amsterdam consist of over 170 different cultures within an 800,000 population...

I don't think the explanation you provide is accurate, sorry. Drug policy, gun policy and social politics seem a better explanation.


----------



## -Corey-

Although that might be true, and I agree, and I fully support an amendment to the Constitution in changing that right, I also must say that the US is a whole different world, and still the US has a low crime rate for such a big country.


----------



## Motul

-Corey- said:


> Motul: Worse? Unless you're just including DC (650K inh.), St. Louis (320k), Detroit (713k) and New Orleans (343k), it would be too ignorant to compare those cities to the rest of the country, when crime in the United States is declining.



Like I said.. some major cities


----------



## -Corey-

Like?? LA the crime rate is 4.5, NY is 5, San Diego 2.5, San Francisco below 5.. Just wondering which cities you're referring to..


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago is 15/100,000, but that number really means nothing as the murder rate is something like 38/100,000 for groups on the west and south sides of the city with 700,000 people, but then it's 1.0/100,000 for about 1,000,000 people living on the north side. 

In the USA it's HIGHLY concentrated in gang violence and certain segregated areas of large cities.

If you look at the 7,000,000 people in the Chicago area who live in the suburbs, their murder rate is something like 3.0/100,000. That's not SHOCKINGLY high.

3/100,000 means that every year 99,997 out of every 100,000 people AREN'T murdered. 99.997%. People say how 4.8/100,000 is war zone insane high numbers where people live in terror. That's 0.0048%. Sure maybe some cities in Europe are only 0.001% - but we're basically comparing roughly zero against roughly zero.


----------



## Anderson Geimz

-Corey- said:


> The fact that the US has different cultures (more than those in Europe), 4.8 is pretty low for such country, and those crimes occur mostly in bad neighborhoods.


Bullshit.

What "different cultures"?


----------



## Anderson Geimz

Jonesy55 said:


> Most murders happen in bad neighbourhoods everywhere, I'm not sure somewhere like Boston is any more culturally diverse than London, Paris or Amsterdam either.


And places like New Orleans, Gary Indiana, Philadelphia, Detroit are not more culturally diverse than Oslo, Copenhagen, Rome and Madrid (some of the least violent cities in Europe) even .

It's amazing how these bullshit stereotypes keep popping up.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 11/26/11, pop 3,792,621

2009 - 278
2010 - 271
2011 - 264

Down 5% from '09 and 3% from '10


----------



## Ribsduff

France as of 12/06/2011 has had 968 murders for a population of 64,876,618.


----------



## Jonesy55

Rolling 12-month homicide total for Greater London, UK is at 128 in an area of 7.8m people

http://www.met.police.uk/crimefigures/index.php

Which works out at around 1.64/100k


----------



## snowland

BUENOS AIRES

2010 - 168 murders... 5.81/100k (higher than Argentina average murder rate: 5,2)


----------



## old school

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Los Angeles as of 11/26/11, pop 3,792,621
> 
> 2009 - 278
> 2010 - 271
> 2011 - 264
> 
> Down 5% from '09 and 3% from '10


What are the numbers for LA County???


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

old school said:


> What are the numbers for LA County???


According to the LA Times Homicide blog, there have been 555 homicides in LA county (population roughly 10,000,000) as of Dec 4th. To clarify any confusion, this number includes the city of Los Angeles.


----------



## -Corey-

555 in the entire county and 264 for the City of Los Angeles, is that right? That's a 6.9/100k murder rate for the City of Los Angeles and 5.6 for Los Angeles County..


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

yup, you got it right


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*São Paulo state* (41 million people) is the Brazilian model for crime fight. In few years dropped from one of the most violent to the 2nd least. The plunge:

1999 --- 52.69
2000 --- 50.17
2001 --- 55.25
2002 --- 45.51
2003 --- 49.26
2004 --- 35.59
2005 --- 21.75
2006 --- 15.65
2007 --- 13.39
2008 --- 13.29
2009 --- 14.36
2010 --- 14.52
Q1 of 2011 --- 9.52

http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...aem-19-no-estado-de-sp-no-1-tri-de-2011.shtml

In a symbolic, on December 7th of 2007, the city of São Paulo experienced the first *day without murders* since the 1950's: http://veja.abril.com.br/191207/p_114.shtml


----------



## Jonesy55

The 2001-2006 drop is incredible!


----------



## snowland

It's hard to believe as the drop is absolutely incredible.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
I don't wanna take away São Paulo's merits, but there were similar drops elsewhere in the world. New York City, for instance.



Jonesy55 said:


> The 2001-2006 drop is incredible!


Yes indeed. And the best thing is it was not random. São Paulo state law enforcement worked hard to tackle the violence for the past decade. Billions in investment, no-tolerance policy, increases in the manpower, training, etc. It's really a success story, proving high crime rates is only an option, resulted of lazyness and incompetent governments.


----------



## snowland

I think they are more related to overall culture. You have to change people's mind if you want crime to decrease. That's why some of the poorest countries in Asia or Africa are a lot safer than richer ones in Latin America.


----------



## provinciano

snowland said:


> I think they are more related to overall culture. You have to change people's mind if you want crime to decrease. That's why some of the poorest countries in Asia or Africa are a lot safer than richer ones in Latin America.


That's correct. Cultural is the main effect on crime. By the way, my state is more violent after a leftist governament, we only see more and more violence, also corruption in the police.


----------



## Northern Lotus

Ribarca said:


> Ok. But in truth Hong Kong was not a safe city for a very long time in the past especially during the colonial era up to the '70's the city had a reputation. It's a proof that good governance can change a city.


Good, uncorrupted policing is also very important. Before H.K. legalized homosexuality, in the 70's, a gay policeman 'committed' suicide by shooting himself 7 times the night before he was to testify that many H.K. politicians and policemen had boyfriends. His family from Scotland went to H.K. and requested for a higher court hearing and the final judgment was indeed 'suicide'.


----------



## Galro

Northern Lotus said:


> Good, uncorrupted policing is also very important. Before H.K. legalized homosexuality, in the 70's, a gay policeman 'committed' suicide by shooting himself 7 times the night before he was to testify that many H.K. politicians and policemen had boyfriends. His family from Scotland went to H.K. and requested for a higher court hearing and the final judgment was indeed 'suicide'.


Perhaps he was related to this guy?

[url="http://www.chinasmack.com/2011/stories/hubei-anti-corruption-official-stabbed-10x-ruled-a-suicide.html]Hubei Anti-Corruption Official Stabbed 10x Ruled a Suicide[/url]


----------



## musiccity

Nashville is finishing the year with a homicide rate of 8.9 per 100,000.

That's really good, I'm proud of my city


----------



## Jonesy55

8.9 is good?


----------



## Northern Lotus

Galro said:


> Perhaps he was related to this guy?
> 
> [url="http://www.chinasmack.com/2011/stories/hubei-anti-corruption-official-stabbed-10x-ruled-a-suicide.html]Hubei Anti-Corruption Official Stabbed 10x Ruled a Suicide[/url]


No. The officer was a Scott and had a Chinese boyfriend. Since it was illegal to be gay in the 70's Hong Kong (The British say the Chinese are more conservative, therefore gay cannot be legal in Hong Kong but legal in the U.K.), he was to stand trial and imprisonment. He knew several high ranking police officers and politicians, all British, were also gay and had boyfriends, so he was to testify and reveal the truth. So he had to commit 'suicide'.


----------



## Motul

musiccity said:


> Nashville is finishing the year with a homicide rate of 8.9 per 100,000.
> 
> That's really good, I'm proud of my city


That's great.. For Latin American standards


----------



## -Corey-

Cities located on the West Coast are safer from what i see...

East Coast cities
Boston - 11.2
Atlanta - 17.3
Detroit - 34.5
Baltimore - 34.8
Buffalo - 20.7
Charlotte, NC- 7.6
Cleveland, OH - 19.0
Fort Wayne, IN- 8.9
Memphis - 13.2
Miami - 15.4
Milwaukee - 15.5
*New Orleans - 49.1*
*New York - 6.4*
Newark, NJ - 32.1
Philadelphia - 19.6
Pittsburgh - 17.6
St. Louis, MO - 40.5
Tampa, FL- 7.8
Washington, DC. - 21.9

West Coast cities..

Albuquerque, NM - 7.7
Anaheim, CA - 2.1
Arlington, TX - 4.2
Austin - 4.8
Bakersfield, CA- 9.9
*Compton, CA - 27*
Dallas - 11.3
Denver - 3.6
*El Paso - 0.8*
Fresno, CA - 9.3
Houston - 11.8
Las Vegas - 7.6
Los Angeles - 7.6
Mesa, AZ - 3.3
Oakland, CA- 22.0
Phoenix - 7.6
Portland, OR - 3.9
Riverside - 3.0
Sacramento - 7.0
San Antonio, TX - 5.7
San Diego 2.2
San Francisco - 5.9
San Jose - 2.1
Seattle - 3.1
Tucson - 9.7


----------



## Jonesy55

How about metro areas as a whole, does west still come out better on the bigger picture?


----------



## -Corey-

Im sure they do, small cities in CA are a lot safer, like in Greater San Diego, most of the cities around have a murder rate below 1.


----------



## isakres

-Corey- said:


> Cities located on the West Coast are safer from what i see...
> 
> West Coast cities
> Boston - 11.2
> Atlanta - 17.3
> Detroit - 34.5
> Baltimore - 34.8
> Buffalo - 20.7
> Charlotte, NC- 7.6
> Cleveland, OH - 19.0
> Fort Wayne, IN- 8.9
> Memphis - 13.2
> Miami - 15.4
> Milwaukee - 15.5
> *New Orleans - 49.1*
> *New York - 6.4*
> Newark, NJ - 32.1
> Philadelphia - 19.6
> Pittsburgh - 17.6
> St. Louis, MO - 40.5
> Tampa, FL- 7.8
> Washington, DC. - 21.9
> 
> East Coast cities..
> 
> Albuquerque, NM - 7.7
> Anaheim, CA - 2.1
> Arlington, TX - 4.2
> Austin - 4.8
> Bakersfield, CA- 9.9
> *Compton, CA - 27*
> Dallas - 11.3
> Denver - 3.6
> *El Paso - 0.8*
> Fresno, CA - 9.3
> Houston - 11.8
> Las Vegas - 7.6
> Los Angeles - 7.6
> Mesa, AZ - 3.3
> Oakland, CA- 22.0
> Phoenix - 7.6
> Portland, OR - 3.9
> Riverside - 3.0
> Sacramento - 7.0
> San Antonio, TX - 5.7
> San Diego 2.2
> San Francisco - 5.9
> San Jose - 2.1
> Seattle - 3.1
> Tucson - 9.7



Shouldnt Boston be an East Coast City and LA a West Cost one Corey?

Anyway crime rates in New Orleans, St Louis, Detroit, Baltimore and Newark are surprisinly high.

Washington crime rates as for 2010 were a bit higher than crime rates in Monterrey. Anyway, the viral violence in Monty during the first semester of 2011 may lead our crime rates to new levels around 30. Fortunatly, crime rates started to decrease during the second semester (core gangs battles moving east and southwards to other states).


----------



## -Corey-

Oh yeah my bad, i dont know what i was thinking :hahaha:.


----------



## isakres

:crazy2:


----------



## musiccity

El Paso is only 0.8?! 


That's very ironic as it's right across the river from Ciudad Juarez!


----------



## -Corey-

Same for San Diego and Tijuana!!


----------



## monkeyronin

cbcake said:


> It's interesting to look at the numbers when you divide the major US cities into two groups, eastern and western United States.



Remember that the municipalities for most eastern US cities usually make up a smaller portion of the metro than western ones do (with the crime more concentrated in the inner-cities). Comparing metros would be more fair. 

While I couldn't find a list of states by murder rate, for example, here's one showing the violent crime rate in every state - which evidently shows that there's little correlation between east/west and having a low/high violent crime rate: 









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:US_Violent_Crime_2004.svg


----------



## -Corey-

That's an old map.


----------



## Jonesy55

If anything it looks like the north-south divide is more clear than an east-west divide. :dunno:


----------



## desertpunk

musiccity said:


> El Paso is only 0.8?!
> 
> 
> That's very ironic as it's right across the river from Ciudad Juarez!


People in El Paso are far more likely to die in a car accident. The city has a very low murder rate but has lost many residents to the violence in Juarez.


----------



## Jonesy55

People must cross the border whenever they want to do a spot of murdering...


----------



## Chicagoago

A lot of this is race related, even though its _extremely_ :nono: to talk about it. Not saying that cause I'm racist, but if you look at the central city statistics that were posted and then look at demographics, in a majority of cases there's a very clear correlation.

As other stated though, if you throw in metro/urban areas as opposed to just central cities, (majority of people live in the suburbs), most of those rates fall greatly.

Suburban homicide rates are 75% lower than central city homicide rates overall for US metro areas, while the entire metro area homicide rates are 50% lower than the central city overall.

For many areas there's a bigger difference though, and for other areas there's a smaller difference. For instance homicide rates for Detroit are over 10 times higher than they are for the suburban areas (where 85% of people live).


----------



## Obscene

Hard to keep track of actual murders since everybody seem to define it so differently here in Sweden.

But counting the articles i've seen in the newspapers this year i'd say its about 30 more or less in Stockholm Metro area (pop 2 mil).


----------



## royal rose1

Chicagoago said:


> A lot of this is race related, even though its _extremely_ :nono: to talk about it. Not saying that cause I'm racist, but if you look at the central city statistics that were posted and then look at demographics, in a majority of cases there's a very clear correlation.
> 
> As other stated though, if you throw in metro/urban areas as opposed to just central cities, (majority of people live in the suburbs), most of those rates fall greatly.
> 
> Suburban homicide rates are 75% lower than central city homicide rates overall for US metro areas, while the entire metro area homicide rates are 50% lower than the central city overall.
> 
> For many areas there's a bigger difference though, and for other areas there's a smaller difference. For instance homicide rates for Detroit are over 10 times higher than they are for the suburban areas (where 85% of people live).


It really is sad, that it's so politically incorrect to mention race when it's so blatantly correlated to crime rates. Northern states are heavily white, and the whitest northern states are the ones with low crime rates. Not to take a shot at minorities in general, Asians and Hispanics aren't huge crime-committers, but blacks disproportionately commit crimes. If you exclude black and Hispanics from NYC's murder statistics, the murder rate would be well under 1 per 100,000. For comparison look at cities that are heavily white and Asian (daly city, San Jose, Honolulu, San Diego, etc.) and compare them to heavily black cities (Detroit, Baltimore, DC, Atlanta, Philly, etc.) the correlation isn't rocket science.


----------



## toodeepuntilnow

royal rose1 said:


> It really is sad, that it's so politically incorrect to mention race when it's so blatantly correlated to crime rates. Northern states are heavily white, and the whitest northern states are the ones with low crime rates. Not to take a shot at minorities in general, Asians and Hispanics aren't huge crime-committers, but blacks disproportionately commit crimes. If you exclude black and Hispanics from NYC's murder statistics, the murder rate would be well under 1 per 100,000. For comparison look at cities that are heavily white and Asian (daly city, San Jose, Honolulu, San Diego, etc.) and compare them to heavily black cities (Detroit, Baltimore, DC, Atlanta, Philly, etc.) the correlation isn't rocket science.




It's actually an issue of poverty and density (and if you want to make it a socio-economic race issue from there, you could, but that's really a different conversation with no end about history, politics, and racism...)

If you analyzed the cities like NYC, Buffalo, Baltimore, etc, and broke them down by neighborhood I think you would find that violent crime is very concentrated into high density, poverty stricken areas. Be it white, black, Hispanic. Where there are poor people living on top of each other there are crime problems in this country. It just so happens this is usually in specific inner city neighborhoods. Less affluent cities which have higher crime rates than city's with more wealthy neighborhoods dont have their stats skewed. It might look nice to write "NYC is safer than Buffalo!" and on the whole, maybe it is. But the most dangerous neighborhoods are hidden by those stats. Let's see the stats for Brownsville alone, etc. I got a bit scatterbrained at the end here, hope it makes sense.

This trend is starting to move out from city cores however.


----------



## royal rose1

toodeepuntilnow said:


> It's actually an issue of poverty and density (and if you want to make it a socio-economic race issue from there, you could, but that's really a different conversation with no end about history, politics, and racism...)
> 
> If you analyzed the cities like NYC, Buffalo, Baltimore, etc, and broke them down by neighborhood I think you would find that violent crime is very concentrated into high density, poverty stricken areas. Be it white, black, Hispanic. Where there are poor people living on top of each other there are crime problems in this country. It just so happens this is usually in specific inner city neighborhoods. Less affluent cities which have higher crime rates than city's with more wealthy neighborhoods dont have their stats skewed. It might look nice to write "NYC is safer than Buffalo!" and on the whole, maybe it is. But the most dangerous neighborhoods are hidden by those stats. Let's see the stats for Brownsville alone, etc. I got a bit scatterbrained at the end here, hope it makes sense.
> 
> This trend is starting to move out from city cores however.


That claim works until you start looking at dangerous suburbs (Compton, Camden, Newark, east st. Louis, etc.) the fact is it's not exclusively inner-city places that are dangerous. It's places with high black populations. Take a look at the whole states for further evidence, Maryland, Mississippi, and Alabama are the blackest states and have the higher crime rates, but wait, almost all of AL and MS are rural! So how is it the crime rates are so high when there is no "inner city" seems to be a cultural thing. And as long as it is popular to be in gangs, sell drugs, etc. It will stay that way. And remember Maryland isn't a poor state! There are very affluent cities like Bethesda and even the most affluent African American majority city! The facts are sad, but without blacks crime rates go down real quick. Look at Iowa, a state with huge populations in a few cities, yet extremely low crime rates.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

AL and MS are poor though, and people can be driven to crime if they have few possibilities, especially employment possibilities, and I would imagine that, sadly, if they had a choice between employing a white person or a black person with the same qualifications, same work ethic, etc, they would rather employ the white person because they are white.

If people saw a way out of poverty they would be much less likely to join a gang, but if they believe that there is nothing for them they aren't very likely to see the potential they have.

According to the US 2010 Census, 9.9% of non-Hispanic Whites lived in poverty, but 27.4% of Black people did.


----------



## musiccity

DanielFigFoz said:


> AL and MS are poor though, and people can be driven to crime if they have few possibilities, especially employment possibilities, and I would imagine that, sadly, i*f they had a choice between employing a white person or a black person with the same qualifications, same work ethic, etc, they would rather employ the white person because they are white.*
> 
> If people saw a way out of poverty they would be much less likely to join a gang, but if they believe that there is nothing for them they aren't very likely to see the potential they have.
> 
> According to the US 2010 Census, 9.9% of non-Hispanic Whites lived in poverty, but 27.4% of Black people did.


You really think that still happens? even in Alabama and Mississippi? I used to live in Jackson, MS which is 71% black and I can tell you there is no employment discrimination based on race anymore and if there was the employer would be up to their eyeballs in lawsuits so that it wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## musiccity

koolio said:


> According to some of the posts here, if you avoid all the black people in the US, one should have a very safe trip. LAWL.


Go to Montana or Idaho and you'll be fine. kay:


:lol:


----------



## royal rose1

koolio said:


> According to some of the posts here, if you avoid all the black people in the US, one should have a very safe trip. LAWL.


I don't mean to simplify the situation or stereotype, but yes, that is the general just of it haha. Don't get me wrong, blacks create great sumaritans, and in general have contributed an undeniable amount to American society. However, there is not a single dangerous place in the US I can think of where anything but blacks or the occasional Hispanics compose the most dangerous areas. It's true, it's sad, it's undeniable. If you avoid dangerous areas, in general, you avoid black people.

Find me a neighborhood where you feel in danger, in Vermont, new Hampshire, Maine, or Iowa, and I'll forfit all I've said. It's impossible to find bad areas in those states.


----------



## royal rose1

old school said:


> How do you know it's not a "microcosom" of the African American community?
> Maybe you can answer this:
> Why is it that southern white males love football, chewing tobacco, NASCAR and meth??
> 
> Truth, Justice and the American Way...


This whole response it's about as incoherent as responses come. First of all, I live in the south, was born in Cali so i have no bias. I hate those males who are "hicks" but they are maybe 1/5th of the men in the South if that. And they never accumulate to create ghettos, or join gangs, you concept of my whole argument is flawed to the furthest possible extent.


----------



## royal rose1

eklips said:


> "Poverty" and "oppression" have never been amongst blacks and amongst Asians, and even less-so with the white working class. Black "ghettos" nowadays have largely been created by the desindustrialisation wave of the 60's, where factory owners, afraid of the equality demanded by the civil rights movements, displaced their productive centers elsewhere. Sometimes abroad, sometimes in the suburbs. Urban blacks by then used to be the lowest echelons of the working class (while poor whites had more stable and rewarding, albeit blue collar, jobs). When the factories went away, all that was left was massive unemployment, with the drug trade being the only profitable industry.
> 
> Asians in the US never experienced anything similar.
> 
> You are the only one making excuses here, because (although there are obvious class issues), being white in your country is a social privilege. And you're just trying to find arguments to make it legitimate.


Let me first say, you being French, have no credibility in this debate, until you live and breathe in the US and experience the social issues I discuss, you have no place in this argument. I lived in Wiesbaden Germany 6 years, and I've been to Paris and France in general many times. You French have the most I'll conceived notions of what the US is, you think you understand us and you blatantly don't. 

So Asians in the US were never subjected to being sent to internment camps? Never given the lowest salaries when they worked on railroads that built the us? The Chinese exclusion act never existed? Your knowledge of the US is laughable. 

So if blacks commit crimes because they're in formerly industrial places then why do blacks continue to commit murders at alarming rates in the rising cities of DC and Atlanta that have never been industrial? Both cities have high median salaries as well, and therefore, no excuse for the ridiculously high crime rates.


----------



## old school

royal rose1 said:


> This whole response it's about as incoherent as responses come. First of all, I live in the south, was born in Cali so i have no bias. I hate those males who are "hicks" but they are maybe 1/5th of the men in the South if that. And they never accumulate to create ghettos, or join gangs, you concept of my whole argument is flawed to the furthest possible extent.


Thanks...
Next question:
What was it like growing up in a trailer park???

Truth, Justice and the American Way...


----------



## musiccity

royal rose1 said:


> Let me first say, you being French, have no credibility in this debate, until you live and breathe in the US and experience the social issues I discuss, you have no place in this argument. I lived in Wiesbaden Germany 6 years, and I've been to Paris and France in general many times. You French have the most I'll conceived notions of what the US is, you think you understand us and you blatantly don't.
> 
> So Asians in the US were never subjected to being sent to internment camps? Never given the lowest salaries when they worked on railroads that built the us? The Chinese exclusion act never existed? Your knowledge of the US is laughable.
> 
> So if blacks commit crimes because they're in formerly industrial places then why do blacks continue to commit murders at alarming rates in the rising cities of DC and Atlanta that have never been industrial? Both cities have high median salaries as well, and therefore, no excuse for the ridiculously high crime rates.


I'm still trying to stay away from this debate, I only partially agree with what your saying, but this post is very true. I was shocked when the Frenchmen made that post, what in the hell does he actually know about the US.. (obviously not much) it was borderline offensive.


----------



## chicagogeorge

^^

I find it interesting that murder rates began to skyrocket just after President Johnson instituted his "Great Society" and "War on Poverty" programs in the mid 1960's...



> *Chief: DC homicide rate at lowest in nearly 50 years, but some other, lesser crimes up*
> 
> By Associated Press, Published: December 30
> 
> WASHINGTON — Homicides in the District of Columbia are at their lowest level in nearly 50 years, though other crimes like theft and theft from auto remain disturbingly high, Police Chief Cathy Lanier said Friday.
> 
> *The 108 slayings recorded so far in 2011 are the lowest since 1963* — the last year there were fewer than 100 killings in DC — and an 18 percent drop from the 132 homicides of 2010. By comparison, there were 479 homicides in 1991.


http://www.washingtonpost.com/local...er-crimes-up/2011/12/30/gIQAEow2QP_story.html


----------



## musiccity

According to this trend, murder rates will go up again in 2020.


----------



## mike7743

Chicagoago said:


> A lot of this is race related, even though its _extremely_ :nono: to talk about it. Not saying that cause I'm racist, but if you look at the central city statistics that were posted and then look at demographics, in a majority of cases there's a very clear correlation.
> 
> As other stated though, if you throw in metro/urban areas as opposed to just central cities, (majority of people live in the suburbs), most of those rates fall greatly.
> 
> Suburban homicide rates are 75% lower than central city homicide rates overall for US metro areas, while the entire metro area homicide rates are 50% lower than the central city overall.
> 
> For many areas there's a bigger difference though, and for other areas there's a smaller difference. For instance homicide rates for Detroit are over 10 times higher than they are for the suburban areas (where 85% of people live).





royal rose1 said:


> It really is sad, that it's so politically incorrect to mention race when it's so blatantly correlated to crime rates. Northern states are heavily white, and the whitest northern states are the ones with low crime rates. Not to take a shot at minorities in general, Asians and Hispanics aren't huge crime-committers, but blacks disproportionately commit crimes. If you exclude black and Hispanics from NYC's murder statistics, the murder rate would be well under 1 per 100,000. For comparison look at cities that are heavily white and Asian (daly city, San Jose, Honolulu, San Diego, etc.) and compare them to heavily black cities (Detroit, Baltimore, DC, Atlanta, Philly, etc.) the correlation isn't rocket science.



ahhh, when morons get a chance to use the internet this is what happens. 


Stay in school kids so you don't become like these two clowns.


----------



## musiccity

Jesus, royal rose and Chicagoago are stating the hard and real truth and people are calling them morons and racists because the name callers don't have any information to prove otherwise.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

musiccity said:


> You really think that still happens? even in Alabama and Mississippi? I used to live in Jackson, MS which is 71% black and I can tell you there is no employment discrimination based on race anymore and if there was the employer would be up to their eyeballs in lawsuits so that it wouldn't be worth it.


I think it still happens everywhere

The most dangerous place in the UK is (apparently) Nottingham, which is 4.7% Black. If I remember rightly, the London Borough with the least White population is Harrow which is roughly 50% White, and from 2000 to 2008 had 16 murders, and out of 32 boroughs, only 2 had less murders


----------



## royal rose1

old school said:


> Thanks...
> Next question:
> What was it like growing up in a trailer park???
> 
> Truth, Justice and the American Way...


Since my first 15 years of life were spent living on military bases in Germany, Japan, SC, NC, Virginia, Hawaii, and California, I wouldn't know.my parents were too busy fighting wars for you for me to be living in a "trailer park"! I've never lived in a trailer park, so why don't you take your offensive incoherent senseless rambling elsewhere.


----------



## royal rose1

mike7743 said:


> ahhh, when morons get a chance to use the internet this is what happens.
> 
> 
> Stay in school kids so you don't become like these two clowns.


This is what happens when overly liberal lunatics with no argument get on te computer. They can't fight true statistics, so they keep their mouths shut when it comes to real argument and spew hate at people who fail to be politically correct. 

I'm ashamed to call you a fellow Californian, but you ignorant overly liberal products of northern Cali are everywhere. I'm in college right now studying the very things I discuss, so thank you for your words of ignorance.


----------



## LtBk

royal rose1 said:


> Let me first say, you being French, have no credibility in this debate, until you live and breathe in the US and experience the social issues I discuss, you have no place in this argument. I lived in Wiesbaden Germany 6 years, and I've been to Paris and France in general many times. You French have the most I'll conceived notions of what the US is, you think you understand us and you blatantly don't.
> 
> So Asians in the US were never subjected to being sent to internment camps? Never given the lowest salaries when they worked on railroads that built the us? The Chinese exclusion act never existed? Your knowledge of the US is laughable.
> 
> So if blacks commit crimes because they're in formerly industrial places then why do blacks continue to commit murders at alarming rates in the rising cities of DC and Atlanta that have never been industrial? Both cities have high median salaries as well, and therefore, no excuse for the ridiculously high crime rates.


What does being French have to do with knowing the US? He actually spent some time in the US years ago believe it or not.


----------



## royal rose1

LtBk said:


> What does being French have to do with knowing the US? He actually spent some time in the US years ago believe it or not.


This Argument largely depends on observation of your neighborhood in the present. You can't relate to our argument if you don't live in a city like Nashville or Seattle where the majority of people are white, yet the dangerous areas are black. The point is that you don't feel and experience the same things if you don't live here NOW and therefore, you can't relate.


----------



## chicagogeorge

Poverty rates alone do not explain why African Americans have substantially higher crime rates in their communities. Many Appalachian Whites, and Mexican American towns in the Southwest also have high poverty rates. Personally I feel that the breakdown of the African-American nuclear family is one of the biggest if not the biggest contributing factors to crime rates.


----------



## old school

royal rose1 said:


> Since my first 15 years of life were spent living on military bases in Germany, Japan, SC, NC, Virginia, Hawaii, and California, I wouldn't know.my parents were too busy fighting wars for you for me to be living in a "trailer park"! I've never lived in a trailer park, so why don't you take your offensive incoherent senseless rambling elsewhere.


Thanks...
Next question:
Why are nearly all serial killers white males?

Truth, Justice and the American Way...


----------



## royal rose1

old school said:


> Thanks...
> Next question:
> Why are nearly all serial killers white males?
> 
> Truth, Justice and the American Way...


That question is irrelevant, you're talking about a select few cases compare to tens of thousands of cases of murder everybyear by blacks, it's incomparable. And the DC shooter wasn't white, Cho Seung-Hui wasn't white, the Atlanta killer wasn't white, therefore your point isnt valid, next question?


----------



## old school

royal rose1 said:


> That question is irrelevant, you're talking about a select few cases compare to tens of thousands of cases of murder everybyear by blacks, it's incomparable. And the DC shooter wasn't white, Cho Seung-Hui wasn't white, the Atlanta killer wasn't white, therefore your point isnt valid, next question?


Thanks...

Next question:
Why are NEARLY ALL child molesters white males??

Truth, Justice and the American Way...


----------



## royal rose1

old school said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Next question:
> Why are NEARLY ALL child molesters white males??
> 
> Truth, Justice and the American Way...


You're making blatantly ignorant claims. I will no longer reply tonyour questions unless you source your stupid remarks.


----------



## desertpunk

Ciudad Juarez saw its murders decline by 45% in 2011:

*2010: 3,622

2011: 1,976*

Between 1995-2003, Juarez averaged around 200-250 murders a year so these better numbers are still horribly elevated.





Meanwhile, just across the river, El Paso now ranks #1 as the safest city over 500,000 in the US. El Paso had 16 homicides in 2011, up from just 5 in 2010.


----------



## musiccity

^^

You live in El Paso right? Well do stray bullets ever go over the river and hit anyone in El Paso? I know that's an odd question but I've always wondered that.. Ciudad Juarez is functionely a war zone.


----------



## Motul

Great improvement! Lets hope this trend continues :applause:


----------



## desertpunk

musiccity said:


> ^^
> 
> You live in El Paso right? Well do stray bullets ever go over the river and hit anyone in El Paso? I know that's an odd question but I've always wondered that.. Ciudad Juarez is functionely a war zone.


A stray bullet struck City Hall in El Paso but as far as I know, no person has died from being struck. Several have reported close calls...


----------



## Motul

desertpunk said:



> A stray bullet struck City Hall in El Paso but as far as I know, no person has died from being struck. Several have reported close calls...


And those bullets were known to be shot from Juarez?


----------



## desertpunk

Motul said:


> And those bullets were known to be shot from Juarez?


The one that hit City Hall was verified (due to the angle of entry and the closeness of City Hall to the border) the other reports were not fully verified.


----------



## Mikejesmike

mike7743 said:


> aww, isn't this cute? two complete retards found each other in heaven. did you guys get bullied by a black/latino guy growing up or something? or a black/latino took your girlfriends?... what I don't get is how you two even found a website like this that is for well traveled and educated people. I think the stormfront.com tab you opened is gonna time out and you should go back to it. what a joke!
> 
> and you have a nerve to even bring international conversation into your dumb commentary?
> 
> *smacks forehead*
> 
> you're an embarrassment and a proof when people say Americans are incredibly arrogant and dumb.
> 
> I was actually done so don't flatter yourself by thinking I came here to reply to you. I saw the title of this thread on the front page while browsing and caught my eye but now I'm done.


You're so stupid you probably think retard is french for genius. So arguing with you would be a waste of my time, I mean you're arguing against statistics, how dumb is that? No one has said anything racist here except for YOU, calling someone basically a inbred white trash, trailer park living ******* only because he's saying something you don't want to read? Are you offended? Poooooor BABY!! The world doesn't revolve around your feelings or what you find offensive especially if it's an unpleasant truth. If you can't handle it then tough titty and go crawl back up mama's womb. You're complaints and insults don't have a leg to stand on, so shut your hole.

Fact=From 2003-2011 in NYC Blacks have committed 61% of the murders, whites have committed 7% and asians have committed 3%.

Does this OFFEND you??? Is it RACIST??? (if you think so then take it up with NYC) Should we pretend it doesn't exist? Let more black people get killed so you can sweep it under the rug and sing kumbaya and pretend life is just grand?


----------



## Mikejesmike

desertpunk said:


> Ciudad Juarez saw its murders decline by 45% in 2011:
> 
> *2010: 3,622
> 
> 2011: 1,976*
> 
> Between 1995-2003, Juarez averaged around 200-250 murders a year so these better numbers are still horribly elevated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, just across the river, El Paso now ranks #1 as the safest city over 500,000 in the US. El Paso had 16 homicides in 2011, up from just 5 in 2010.


This is a lot better news, I wonder what's going on right now to lower it.


----------



## Chicagoago

Mikejesmike said:


> You're so stupid you probably think retard is french for genius. So arguing with you would be a waste of my time, I mean you're arguing against statistics, how dumb is that? No one has said anything racist here except for YOU, calling someone basically a inbred white trash, trailer park living ******* only because he's saying something you don't want to read? Are you offended? Poooooor BABY!! The world doesn't revolve around your feelings or what you find offensive especially if it's an unpleasant truth. If you can't handle it then tough titty and go crawl back up mama's womb. You're complaints and insults don't have a leg to stand on, so shut your hole.
> 
> *Fact=From 2003-2011 in NYC Blacks have committed 61% of the murders, whites have committed 7% and asians have committed 3%.*
> 
> Does this OFFEND you??? Is it RACIST??? (if you think so then take it up with NYC) Should we pretend it doesn't exist? Let more black people get killed so you can sweep it under the rug and sing kumbaya and pretend life is just grand?


Chicago is quite extreme as well. And I agree - it's ignorant for people to think you're racist just for stating facts. As if the facts MUST imply you have prejudice and judgemental feelings. The issue will never be addressed if no one is even allowed to mention it exists.

Chicago is 1/3 black, 1/3 white and 1/3 hispanic (give or take a bit, Asians are 5% of the population).

Murderers:
Black: 68.9%
Hispanic: 26.1%
White: 3.7%
Unknown: 1.3%

Murder Victims:
Black: 75.5%
Hispanic: 19.0%
White: 4.5%
Asian: 0.5%


----------



## NordikNerd

First murder victim of 2011 in Malmö,Sweden.

15 year old Ardiwan Mati shot in the head at 2012-01-01 00:32

Noone payed attention the gunshot, because of fireworks new years eve

Usually about 20-30 murders a year in Malmö and surroundings.


----------



## fuzzer

desertpunk said:


> Ciudad Juarez saw its murders decline by 45% in 2011:
> 
> *2010: 3,622
> 
> 2011: 1,976*
> 
> Between 1995-2003, Juarez averaged around 200-250 murders a year so these better numbers are still horribly elevated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile, just across the river, El Paso now ranks #1 as the safest city over 500,000 in the US. El Paso had 16 homicides in 2011, up from just 5 in 2010.


Have you got the link to those numbers? i heard it dropped a lot for sure. 

according to INEGI the mexican statistics agency who released their data in late december, it was at 3,798 for 2010. plus to legal/guerilla opration deaths that put it dead on 3,8000 if inclufded.


----------



## musiccity

NordikNerd said:


> First murder victim of 2011 in Malmö,Sweden.
> 
> 15 year old Ardiwan Mati shot in the head at 2012-01-01 00:32
> 
> Noone payed attention the gunshot, because of fireworks new years eve
> 
> *Usually about 20-30 murders a year in Malmö and surroundings*.


That's it? Wish numbers were that low here


----------



## NordikNerd

musiccity said:


> That's it? Wish numbers were that low here


Yes, and this city is considered to be the most dangerous in sweden.


----------



## royal rose1

Interestingly enough, Cary, a suburb of raleigh here I live, has well over
100,000 people and on most years it records zero murders.


----------



## royal rose1

Another fascinating city is Bellevue, WA. They have recorded 6 murders in 11 years and even had a 30 month streak of no murders! Not too bad for a town of 122,000.


----------



## Federicoft

Already 2 in Rome. A horrible double murder last night, father and 6-month-old daughter killed in a robbery.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Violent Crime significantly down in again in LA City and LA County. This is the 9th year in a row! 

LA City (4 million residents) ends with 298 Homicides, which i think is the same as last year, and LA County (6 million residents, not counting LA City) ends with 283. 581 for LA County total.

Compton ends the year with 17 murders, significantly down from years past and continuing the trend. 

LA Times article about it all

http://www.latimes.com/news/local/la-me-crime-stats-20120105,0,518472.story


----------



## Chicagoago

royal rose1 said:


> Interestingly enough, Cary, a suburb of raleigh here I live, has well over
> 100,000 people and on most years it records zero murders.


There are actually lots of suburbs with 100,000+ people who record no murders per year in the USA. Naperville has well over 150,000 and rarely ever sees a murder. In fact the entire county of around 1,000,000 people can sometimes go around a year with no murders.

Even some central cities go a year with no murders. Cedar Rapids has 125,000 murders and very rarely get more than 1 or 2 a year.


----------



## GI_Joint

New Zealand in 2011 had a total of 47 murders, down from 2010 which had 57 and way down from 2009 which had 75.
2011 NZ Murder Rate: 1.05/100,000
Population: 4,434,221

My city - Wellington had a total 4 murders in 2011.
Murder Rate: 1.01/100,000
Population: 393,400


Overall a good year, I hope it isn't just a blip and the decline continues!


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Londrina*, southern Brazil
> 
> Population (Censo 2010): 506,000
> Population (Censo 2000): 447,000
> 
> Homicides:
> 
> 2010: 108
> 2009: 130
> 2008: 128
> 2007: 86
> 2006: 116
> 2005: 125
> 2004: 176
> 2003: 191


*Londrina* *2011*: 

*92* homicides or a *18 homicides/100,000 inhabitants/year* rate. The bad thing is, between Jan-Sep 2011, it was only *42*. The solving rate is about 65%.

http://londrina.odiario.com/policia...da-nos-homicidios-porem-2012-comeca-violento/


----------



## old school

royal rose1 said:


> Interestingly enough, Cary, a suburb of raleigh here I live, has well over
> 100,000 people and on most years it records zero murders.


Thanks,
Here's what I found in about 5 minutes on the internet:

Alexandria, Va, 22% "black": ONE murder in 2011
Arlington, VA 8% "black": NO murders in 2011

Nashiville/Davidson County, TN (27% "black"): 175,500 "black" human beings, 51 murders in 2011

Montgomery County, MD: 165,000 "black" human beings, 16 murders in 2011

Looks like the "blue" states have a lower murder rate. What would Ronald Reagan say about that?

Diversity and Dynamism...

Truth, Justice and the American Way...

Have a nice weekend...


----------



## royal rose1

old school said:


> Thanks,
> Here's what I found in about 5 minutes on the internet:
> 
> Alexandria, Va, 22% "black": ONE murder in 2011
> Arlington, VA 8% "black": NO murders in 2011
> 
> Nashiville/Davidson County, TN (27% "black"): 175,500 "black" human beings, 51 murders in 2011
> 
> Montgomery County, MD: 165,000 "black" human beings, 16 murders in 2011
> 
> Looks like the "blue" states have a lower murder rate. What would Ronald Reagan say about that?
> 
> Diversity and Dynamism..
> 
> Truth, Justice and the American Way...
> 
> Have a nice weekend...



Wow! You proved my point while trying to prove yours, touché. 

Wanna list the most dangerous us cities and their corresponding black populations? Yeah, thanks.


----------



## jeromeee

In 2010 there were 12 homocides in Frankfurt.
Population: 680000

12/680000
1,76/100000

It has to be said that Frankfurt is considered to be one if not the most dangerous city in Germany.


----------



## desertpunk

fuzzer said:


> Have you got the link to those numbers? i heard it dropped a lot for sure.
> 
> according to INEGI the mexican statistics agency who released their data in late december, it was at 3,798 for 2010. plus to legal/guerilla opration deaths that put it dead on 3,8000 if inclufded.


Those numbers were from Dr. Ricardo Pineda at the University of Texas at El Paso. INEGI's numbers may be more reliable but it's tricky because many murders are verified long after preliminary stats are released so Pineda's figures are probably a first read. I would also expect the final number for 2011 to rise as well although I think the decline seen in percentage terms will be about the same. 

As for why the drop, I think the combination of successes made in capitating the cartels along with the literal exhaustion of new combatants because so many have been killed or incapacitated is why the numbers are lower. But they are still far above any sense of normality for Juarenses.


----------



## Mikejesmike

royal rose1 said:


> Wow! You proved my point while trying to prove yours, touché.
> 
> Wanna list the most dangerous us cities and their corresponding black populations? Yeah, thanks.


 You asked the same basic question before and I decided to look into it, didn't realize how tedious it would be because there were a lot more cities with a majority black population than I expected, most of them smaller cities you most likely never heard of, so I thought screw it, so I focused on the better known cities. 
2010------------------------------black------murder rate
1--Detroit, Michigan-----------82.7%....34.5
2--Jackson, Mississippi--------79.4.....23.5
3--Miami Gardens, Florida----76.3......?
4--Birmingham, Alabama------73.4.....28.6
5--Baltimore, Maryland--------63.7.....34.8
6--Memphis, Tennessee-------63.3.....13.2
7--New Orleans, Louisiana----60.2.....49.1
8--Wilmington, Delaware------58.......38.2
9--Montgomery, Alabama------56.6.....12.3
10-Flint, Michigan----------------56.6.....48.5
11-Savannah, Georgia---------55.4......9.5
12-Augusta, Georgia-----------54.7.......?
13-Shreveport, Louisiana------54.7.....13
14-Baton Rouge, Louisiana---54.5.....33.6
15-Atlanta, Georgia------------54.0.....17.3
16-Cleveland, Ohio-------------53.3.....19	
16-Portsmouth, Virginia-------53.3.....14.1
17-Harrisburg, Pennsylvania-52.4.....29.5
18-Newark, New Jersey-------52.4.....32.1
19-Washington, D.C.-----------50.7.....21.9
20-Richmond, Virginia----------50.6.....19.9

East St Louis, Illinois-----------96.2.....74.5
Gary Indiana---------------------80.1.....51.5
Camden New Jersey-----------45.......46.8


----------



## musiccity

jeromeee said:


> In 2010 there were 12 homocides in Frankfurt.
> Population: 680000
> 
> 12/680000
> 1,76/100000
> 
> It has to be said that Frankfurt is considered to be one if not the most dangerous city in Germany.


LOL @ dangerous

Germans should come to Gary, IN to see "dangerous"

murder rate 51.5/100,000 

:nuts:


----------



## royal rose1

Case in point!
Hate to say to ask you this, but could you do the same for non-Hispanic
White cities? I'd really like to know! Maybe limit it to 100,000+ if you do! 




Mikejesmike said:


> You asked the same basic question before and I decided to look into it, didn't realize how tedious it would be because there were a lot more cities with a majority black population than I expected, most of them smaller cities you most likely never heard of, so I thought screw it, so I focused on the better known cities.
> 2010------------------------------black------murder rate
> 1--Detroit, Michigan-----------82.7%....34.5
> 2--Jackson, Mississippi--------79.4.....23.5
> 3--Miami Gardens, Florida----76.3......?
> 4--Birmingham, Alabama------73.4.....28.6
> 5--Baltimore, Maryland--------63.7.....34.8
> 6--Memphis, Tennessee-------63.3.....13.2
> 7--New Orleans, Louisiana----60.2.....49.1
> 8--Wilmington, Delaware------58.......38.2
> 9--Montgomery, Alabama------56.6.....12.3
> 10-Flint, Michigan----------------56.6.....48.5
> 11-Savannah, Georgia---------55.4......9.5
> 12-Augusta, Georgia-----------54.7.......?
> 13-Shreveport, Louisiana------54.7.....13
> 14-Baton Rouge, Louisiana---54.5.....33.6
> 15-Atlanta, Georgia------------54.0.....17.3
> 16-Cleveland, Ohio-------------53.3.....19
> 16-Portsmouth, Virginia-------53.3.....14.1
> 17-Harrisburg, Pennsylvania-52.4.....29.5
> 18-Newark, New Jersey-------52.4.....32.1
> 19-Washington, D.C.-----------50.7.....21.9
> 20-Richmond, Virginia----------50.6.....19.9
> 
> East St Louis, Illinois-----------96.2.....74.5
> Gary Indiana---------------------80.1.....51.5
> Camden New Jersey-----------45.......46.8


----------



## -Corey-

I did that a while ago.. Although i couldn't find data for certain ethnic groups in some cities, so it includes Latinos in the "Whites category, and African-American category" because Latino is not a race. 
Albuquerque, NM - 7.7 (* 47% Latinos*, Whites 70% (includes Latinos), 3% African-Americans)
Anaheim, CA - 2.1 (*Latinos 52.8%*, Whites 52.7%, 14% Asia, 3.3% African-Americans)
Arlington, TX - 4.2 (*43% Whites*, 29% Latinos, African-Americans 17%)
Austin - 4.8 (*49% Whites*, 35% Latinos, 9% African-Americans)
Bakersfield, CA- 9.9 (*57% Whites*, 45% Latinos, 8.2% African-Americans)
*Compton, CA - 27 (Latinos 65%, African-Americans 33%, Whites 26%)*
Dallas - 11.3 (*37% Latinos,* 29% Whites, 24% African-Americans)
Denver - 3.6 (*52% Whites*, 31% Latinos, 10%)
*El Paso - 0.8 (80% Latinos, 15% Whites, African-Americans 3%)*
Fresno, CA - 9.3 (Latinos 47%, Whites 49% (includes Whites Latinos), Asians 13% (includes Hispanic-Asian), African-Americans 8% (not including black hispanics)) 
Houston - 11.8 (*Latinos 44%*, Whites 26%, African-Americans 24%)
Las Vegas - 7.6 (*48% Whites*, 33% Latinos, 11% African-Americans)
Los Angeles - 7.6 (*Latinos 48.5%, 29% Whites, Asians 11%, African-Americans 9%)*
Mesa, AZ - 3.3 (*Whites 64%*, Latinos 26%, African-Americans 3%)
Oakland, CA- 22.0 (*27% African-Americans*, Whites 26%, Latinos 25%, Asians 16%)
Phoenix - 7.6 (Whites 46%, Latinos 41%, African-Americans 6%)
Portland, OR - 3.9 (*74% Whites*, Latinos 9%, African-Americans 8%)
Riverside - 3.0 (56% Whites (including Latinos), 49% Latinos, Asians 7.5%, African-Americans 7% (no Latinos) 
Sacramento - 7.0 (*45% Whites*, 23% Latinos, 17% African-Americans)
San Antonio, TX - 5.7 (*63% Latinos*, 72% Whites (includes Latinos), African-Americans 7% (includes Latinos)
San Diego 2.2 (*59% Whites (includes Latinos)*, 29% Latinos, 16% Asians, 6.7% African-Americans)
San Francisco - 5.9 (*48% Whites*, 33% Asians, Latinos 15%, African-Americans 6%)
San Jose - 2.1 (*43% Whites*, 33% Latinos, Asians 10%, African-Americans 3%)
Seattle - 3.1 (b*lancos 66%*, Asians 13%, African-Americans 7%, Latinos 6%)
Tucson - 9.7 (*47% Whites*, Latinos 42%, African-Americans 5%)

East Coast
Boston - 11.2 (*Whites 53.9%*, African-Americans 22.4%, Latinos 17.5%)
Atlanta - 17.3 (*African-Americans 54%*, Whites 36%, Latinos 5%)
Detroit - 34.5 (*African-Americans 82.1%*, Whites 7.8%, Latinos 6.8%)
Baltimore - 34.8 (*African-Americans 63.2%*, Whites 33.1%, Latinos 3%)
Buffalo - 20.7 (*Whites 45.8%*, 38.6% African-Americans, Latinos 10.5%)
Charlotte, NC- 7.6 (*Whites 45.1%*, African-Americans 35%, Latinos 13%)
Cleveland, OH - 19.0 (*African-Americans 53%*, Whites 33.4%, Latinos 10%)
Fort Wayne, IN- 8.9 (*Whites 73.6%*, African-Americans 15.4%, Latinos 8%)
Memphis - 13.2 (African-Americans 62%, Whites 29.5%, Latinos 5%)
Miami - 15.4 (*Latinos 70%,* White non-Hispanics 11%, African-Americans 19.2%)
Milwaukee - 15.5 (*African-Americans 39%*, Whites 37%, Latinos 17%)
*New Orleans - 49.1 (African-Americans 62%, Whites 33%, Latinos 5%)*
*New York City - 6.4 (White non-Hispanics 33%, Latinos 30%, African-Americans 23%) *
Newark, NJ - 32.1 (*African-Americans 52.4%,* Latinos, 33%, Whites 26%)
Filadelfia- 19.6 (*African-Americans 42%*, Whites 36%, Latinos 12%)
Pittsburgh - 17.6 (*65% Whites *, 25% African-Americans, 2.3% Latinos)
St. Louis, MO - 40.5 (*African-Americans 49%*, Whites 42%, Latinos 3.5%)
Tampa, FL- 7.8 (*Whites 46.6%*, African-Americans 26%, Latinos 23%
Washington D. C. (*51% African-Americans*, 38% Whites , 9% Latinos)


----------



## isakres

jeromeee said:


> In 2010 there were *12* homocides in Frankfurt.
> Population: 680000
> 
> 12/680000
> 1,76/100000
> 
> *It has to be said that Frankfurt is considered to be one if not the most dangerous city in Germany.*


That was cute.
You will find life in Latinamerica a bit _"exciting"_.





Mikejesmike said:


> You asked the same basic question before and I decided to look into it, didn't realize how tedious it would be because there were a lot more cities with a majority black population than I expected, most of them smaller cities you most likely never heard of, so I thought screw it, so I focused on the better known cities.
> 2010------------------------------black------murder rate
> 1--Detroit, Michigan-----------82.7%....34.5
> 2--Jackson, Mississippi--------79.4.....23.5
> 3--Miami Gardens, Florida----76.3......?
> 4--Birmingham, Alabama------73.4.....28.6
> 5--Baltimore, Maryland--------63.7.....34.8
> 6--Memphis, Tennessee-------63.3.....13.2
> 7--New Orleans, Louisiana----60.2.....49.1
> 8--Wilmington, Delaware------58.......38.2
> 9--Montgomery, Alabama------56.6.....12.3
> 10-Flint, Michigan----------------56.6.....48.5
> 11-Savannah, Georgia---------55.4......9.5
> 12-Augusta, Georgia-----------54.7.......?
> 13-Shreveport, Louisiana------54.7.....13
> 14-Baton Rouge, Louisiana---54.5.....33.6
> 15-Atlanta, Georgia------------54.0.....17.3
> 16-Cleveland, Ohio-------------53.3.....19
> 16-Portsmouth, Virginia-------53.3.....14.1
> 17-Harrisburg, Pennsylvania-52.4.....29.5
> 18-Newark, New Jersey-------52.4.....32.1
> 19-Washington, D.C.-----------50.7.....21.9
> 20-Richmond, Virginia----------50.6.....19.9
> 
> *East St Louis, Illinois-----------96.2.....74.5
> Gary Indiana---------------------80.1.....51.5*
> Camden New Jersey-----------45.......46.8



Mother of God, whats going on with East St Louis and Gary.


----------



## Pennypacker

isakres said:


> That was cute.
> You will find life in Latinamerica a bit _"exciting"_.


Murder is always exciting...


----------



## isakres

I will search for Crime Rates in Monterrey as for 2011. The first 6 months were insane. It seems 4Q 2010 -2Q 2011 was the peak of the battle between drug cartels to control the area and the army fighting to expell them. Crime rates, kidnappings and thefts just boosted. Althought I dont think the crime rate reached the 30s or the 40s mark, crimes commited were so unhuman that it was shocking for a society that wasnt accostumed to see such levels of violence.

We still have crimes but it seems they are turning into a more normal urban crime like the ones happening in the rest of the world. Indeed drugdealers are still killing each other but not with the same intensity and crimes are no longer as "spectacular as in the first semester of 2011. I think it was not the amount of crimes committed but the "spectacularity" of those crimes that really affected us as a society. We knew we were safe (as long a s we can avoid confrontations between gangs / the army) but those crimes commited to intimidate the rival gang were so unhuman that created a strange atmosphere in the city. Sometimes I felt it was a kind of terrorism, cause we as a society felt very intimidated and in someway, we changed our way of life.

Anyway, its nice to slowly regain our tranquility althought we stilll have a long way to go.


----------



## musiccity

isakres said:


> Mother of God, whats going on with East St Louis and Gary.


I might offend people by saying this but every large metropolitan area in the US has it's "sh*thole" area, which is what E. St Louis and Gary are.


----------



## isakres

musiccity said:


> I might offend people by saying this but every large metropolitan area in the US has it's "sh*thole" area, which is what E. St Louis and Gary are.


But Im not sure if "sh*tholes" in Europe have the same crime levels.

As been discussed here, it seems (im not really convinced) cities with a large african american population have the highest crime scores, but Does this pattern also exist in European Cities with large African populations?


----------



## musiccity

isakres said:


> But Im not sure if "sh*tholes" in Europe have the same crime levels.
> 
> As been discussed here, it seems (im not really convinced) cities with a large african american population have the highest crime scores, but Does this pattern also exist in *European Cities with large African populations*?


The difference is.. there is no such thing. Europe doesn't have any majority black cities, the cities with the largest black populations are Amsterdam and London and are both only ~10% of the population. Also, most blacks in Europe are 1st or 2nd generation giving them an 'immigrant mentality' which is success can only be met with hard work and not crime.

Also, W. European sh*tholes are quite a bit different from American sh*tholes. American ones are actually sh*tty.


----------



## royal rose1

musiccity said:


> I might offend people by saying this but every large metropolitan area in the US has it's "sh*thole" area, which is what E. St Louis and Gary are.


I don't think that's completely true. There are very few areas in Portland, Seattle, Boston, or San Diego that I would feel scared walking in.

Also, if we want to get really into it, Des moines, Omaha, Lincoln, eugene, and very white areas like those have literally no bad areas, perhaps with the exception of Omaha which has litte to none.


----------



## memph

http://www.wrvitalsigns.ca/safety

Waterloo Region (in Ontario, Canada) is basically the tri cities of Kitchener, Waterloo and Cambridge plus a few small towns with a total population of about 500,000.

The "worst" areas for homicides in Canada are Northern Ontario, Saskatchewan, Manitoba, Edmonton, Halifax and Abbotsford, BC with rates of around 2-5 homicides per 100,000 people. Most of these have quite a bit fewer blacks than Southern Ontario and Quebec, which have some of the lowest homicide rates. However, a lot of these areas with more homicides have a fair bit of Native Americans. Toronto doesn't really have neighbourhoods where blacks are a majority, although the neighbourhoods with the highest proportion of blacks have higher than average amounts of homicides. There might be a bit of a relationship between ethnicity and homicides... although for Abbotsford it's more about location I think, there's a fair bit of US-bound marijuana and some other drugs going through there.


----------



## isakres

musiccity said:


> The difference is.. there is no such thing. Europe doesn't have any majority black cities, the cities with the largest black populations are Amsterdam and London and are both only ~10% of the population. Also, most blacks in Europe are 1st or 2nd generation giving them an 'immigrant mentality' which is success can only be met with hard work and not crime.
> 
> Also, W. European sh*tholes are quite a bit different from American sh*tholes. American ones are actually sh*tty.


So this is what we got so far: 
-The relationship between crime and Black populations could be true only for the Americas (US, Honduras, Brazil, etc), 
-In your opinion, Blacks in Europe have another mentality that keep them away of crime
-Althought I havent found many information about crimes rates in Africa, it seems Blacks arent committing as many crimes as they do in the Americas (with the exception of Southafrica). Althought Honduras is the country with the highest crime levels and a decent black population, El Salvador cames close and is mainly Mestizo, so race doesnt make sense here either.


Shouldnt we talk about Blacks (Where have suffered discrimination, segregation / apartheid, enlsavement in the past) tend to be more violent or tend to commit more crimes than other ethnic groups? 

Many blacks in the Americas are slave descendants and racism remained as an issue way after the enslavement abolishon in the late 1800s. I wunder if these relatively recent events have affected some black populations in any way, so they are now more prone to commit acts of violence as a result :dunno:

Im just wondering cause of course i dont think the race "per se" is the main cause of higher crime rates among mainly black populations and im trying to find out why.


----------



## Mikejesmike

royal rose1 said:


> Case in point!
> Hate to say to ask you this, but could you do the same for non-Hispanic
> White cities? I'd really like to know! Maybe limit it to 100,000+ if you do!


Ok I did it, these are for all cities that are listed at least 50% white and over 100,000 people and their 2010 murder rates. Some are not listed because I couldn't find the murder rate.

ARIZONA----percent........murder rate
Scottsdale-81.5......1.7
Tempe------61.1......6.4
Mesa--------66.1......3.3
Glendale ---50.5......4.9
Chandler---62.........2.5
Gilbert-----70.2.......0
ALABAMA
Huntsville--59.2.......6.5
ALASKA
Anchorage----64.6.......4.5
CALIFORNIA
Burbank--------------64.8.......0
Concord--------------52.5......3.3
Costa Mesa----------52.1.....0.9
Glendale--------------64........0
Huntington Beach---69.6.....1
Modesto--------------50.6......4.9
Moreno Valley--------51.2......7.6
Oceanside------------52.5......2.3
Roseville--------------66.9......0.8
Santa Clarita--------55.1........0.6
Santa Rosa----------62.6.......1.3
Thousand Oaks-----69.5........0.8
Ventura---------------67.5.......2.9
COLORADO
Arvada--------------81........0.9
Boulder-------------83........4 (1999-2010 7 years of no murders)
Colorado Spring--72.8.....5
Denver--------------51.......3.6
Fort Collins---------83.3.....0
Lakewood----------72.1......0.7
Thornton-----------63.8.....4.2
Westminster------71.4.......0.9
CONNECTICUT
Stamford----53.6.......1.6
FLORIDA
Cape Coral------72.5.....4.2
Clearwater------72.5.....4.7
Coral Springs---56.4.....0.8
Port St Lucie----63.4.....0.8
St Petersburg---65.2....5.3
Tallahassee------54.......7.4
IDAHO 
Boise-84.6....1.5
ILLINOIS
Joliet----------51.4....7.3
Naperville----75.1.....0
Peoria--------65.1....19.2
Rockford-----61.5....13.4
Springfield---77.3.....6
INDIANA
Evansville----82.6.....4.6
Fort Wayne--72.3.....8.9
Indianapolis-62.1....12.3
South Bend--60.4.....5.8
IOWA
Cedar Rapids-86.7.....0.8
Davenport----78.4......1.9
Des Moines---73.4.......3
KANSAS
Olathe--------------79.....3.2
Overlanda Park---83.7...0
Topeka-------------71.3...11.2
Wichita-------------67.7.....4.2
LOUISIANA
Lafayette--63.5.....10.4
MASSACHUSETTS
Boston--------51.2...11.3
Cambridge---67.4....0
Lowell---------55.4....1
Worcester----65.8....3.8
MICHIGAN
Ann Arbor-------72.1....0
Grand Rapids---57.6......4.7
Lansing----------60.8......8.9
Sterling Heights-83.5...0.8
Warren-----------81.3....3.8
MINNESOTA
Minneapolis-63.4....9.6
Rochester---82........1
St Paul-------59.7....5.7
MISSOURI
Columbia--------78.3....2.9
Independence--85.......6.6
Kansas City-----56.8.....21.1
Springfield-------89.1.....7
MONTANA
Billings-86.....1.9
NEBRASKA
Lincoln--84.8....0.8
Omaha--71.9.....7.3
NEVADA
Henderson---70.9....1.5
Reno-----------64.3.....4
NEW HAMPSHIRE
Manchester---83.7....0.9
NEW YORK
Buffalo----50.9....20.7
Syracuse-57.4....11
NORTH CAROLINA
Cary---------72.5......0.7
High Point--53.4.....1.9
Raleigh------54.2.....3.4
OHIO
Akron------63.2...10.7
Cincinnati-52.......20.5
Columbus-62.1...12.2
Dayton----54.7....22.3
Toledo-----65.3....7.3
OKLAHOMA
Norman-----------79....1.8
Oklahoma City--58.7....9.4
Tulsa--------------60.7.....13.7
OREGON
Eugene----81.8...0
Gresham--70.2...6.8
Portland---73.5....3.9
Salem------73.1....0.6
PENNSYLVANIA
Erie----------77.7....11.5 (1999-2009 1 to 6.7)
Pittsburgh--65....17.6
SOUTH CAROLINA
Charleston--67......8.5
Columbia----50.3...12.3
SOUTH DAKOTA
Sioux Falls...86....1.9
TENNESSEE
Chattanooga--58.7....10.4
Clarksville------65.1....7.1
Knoxville--------77.4....8.1
Murfreesboro--74.8....5.9 (1999-2002 0)
Nashville--------58.6...8.9
TEXAS
Abilene--------64...3.4
Amarillo-------61.5....5.3
Denton--------63.7....0
Lubbock-------57.5....4.4
Midland--------53.1...1.8
Plano----------60.8....1.4
Richardson----57.3....0
Wichita Falls--63.8....7
UTAH
Provo------------76.6....1.7
Salt Lake City--71.6...4.5
VIRGINIA
Alexandria------56.2...1.3
Chesapeake---61.5.....4
Virginia Beach--65.8....3.2
WASHINGTON
Bellvue------63.1...0 (1999-2010 9 years of 0)
Seattle------69........3.1
Spokane----85.1.....3
Tacoma-----63.1......7
Vancouver-79.5.....0
WISCONSIN
Green Bay--77.3....2
Madison---79.2....0.8


----------



## snowland

Very interesting. Is Wisconsin the safest state in the Great Lakes?


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City for 2011

City-504

Brooklyn-195

Queens-80

Manhattan-69

Bronx-145

Staten Island-15


----------



## Mikejesmike

snowland said:


> Very interesting. Is Wisconsin the safest state in the Great Lakes?


I saw an older homicide map that had it 2nd safest in terms of murder rate, Minnesota was safest.


----------



## musiccity

isakres said:


> So this is what we got so far:
> -The relationship between crime and Black populations could be true only for the Americas (US, Honduras, Brazil, etc),
> -In your opinion, Blacks in Europe have another mentality that keep them away of crime
> -Althought I havent found many information about crimes rates in Africa, it seems Blacks arent committing as many crimes as they do in the Americas (with the exception of Southafrica). Althought Honduras is the country with the highest crime levels and a decent black population, El Salvador cames close and is mainly Mestizo, so race doesnt make sense here eith
> 
> 
> Shouldnt we talk about Blacks (Where have suffered discrimination, segregation / apartheid, enlsavement in the past) tend to be more violent or tend to commit more crimes than other ethnic groups?
> 
> 
> Many blacks in the Americas are slave descendants and racism remained as an issue way after the enslavement abolishon in the late 1800s. I wunder if these relatively recent events have affected some black populations in any way, so they are now more prone to commit acts of violence as a result :dunno:
> 
> Im just wondering cause of course i dont think the race "per se" is the main cause of higher crime rates among mainly black populations and im trying to find out why.


Sorry for late reply





I don't believe crime and race actually relate, it all comes down to economics. There are high rates of poverty amongst African Americans as opposed to other groups in the US, and since AA's aren't immigrants and don't have the hard working pays off mentality.. they [generally, of course] resort to crime.

So in my opinion, crime comes down to poverty and mentality. Also, if you were raised in violence, you will likely have violent tendencies as you grow older and crime and violence has been surrounding the African American community since the 60's. [again, generally speaking]


----------



## snowland

Mikejesmike said:


> I saw an older homicide map that had it 2nd safest in terms of murder rate, Minnesota was safest.


Very nice. My favorite states.


----------



## Mikejesmike

musiccity said:


> Sorry for late reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't believe crime and race actually relate, it all comes down to economics. There are high rates of poverty amongst African Americans as opposed to other groups in the US, and since AA's aren't immigrants and don't have the hard working pays off mentality.. they [generally, of course] resort to crime.
> 
> So in my opinion, crime comes down to poverty and mentality. Also, if you were raised in violence, you will likely have violent tendencies as you grow older and crime and violence has been surrounding the African American community since the 60's. [again, generally speaking]


I don't buy into the poverty thing. West Virginia was 4.6 in 2009. Illinois was 6 and California was 5.3. Louisiana which is richer than WV was 11.3. Also Queens county in NYC disproves this as well, for years now I've been noticing the media trumpet how that county is the first county in the country where blacks are making more money a year than whites.

Here is Queens from 2003-2011









Here is Queens for 2010










That's not the white area above the airport and outlined in red.


----------



## cbcake

royal rose1 said:


> I don't think that's completely true. There are very few areas in Portland, Seattle, Boston, or San Diego that I would feel scared walking in.
> 
> Also, if we want to get really into it, Des moines, Omaha, Lincoln, eugene, and very white areas like those have literally no bad areas, perhaps with the exception of Omaha which has litte to none.


Portland - 3.9
Seattle - 3.1
San Diego - 2.2
Boston - 11.2

I can think of plenty of bad areas in Boston... I think the "bad areas" of cities is mostly reputation. For example a slightly ignorant person might say "I would never go anywhere near Bed Stuy or anywhere in the Bronx". that notion comes from the notoriety of 70s NY "bronx is burning", yet New Yorks murder rate is 6.4 and Melrose, basically the epicenter of the Bronx' urban decay, has one of the highest population growth rates of any NY neighborhood.


----------



## musiccity

Mikejesmike said:


> I don't buy into the poverty thing. West Virginia was 4.6 in 2009. Illinois was 6 and California was 5.3. Louisiana which is richer than WV was 11.3. Also Queens county in NYC disproves this as well, for years now I've been noticing the media trumpet how that county is the first county in the country where blacks are making more money a year than whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the white area above the airport and outlined in red.


A) That's only one case

B) I gave several factors, including mentality and the fact that many AA children are being raised in violent areas where crime is the norm. 


I'm not denying that crime and murder is highest amongst African Americans, it's silly to deny something like that. But there are many factors, you've got to look at it from both sides.


----------



## Fitzrovian

Mikejesmike said:


> I don't buy into the poverty thing. West Virginia was 4.6 in 2009. Illinois was 6 and California was 5.3. Louisiana which is richer than WV was 11.3. Also Queens county in NYC disproves this as well, for years now I've been noticing the media trumpet how that county is the first county in the country where blacks are making more money a year than whites.


It is hard to draw any conclusions from general, state-wide statistics like that. There are too many other variables. For example, even though as you say Louisiana on the whole is richer than WV, it may have greater income inequality so that most of its black population still lives in worse poverty than the average person in WV. So these stats do not disprove the poverty as the leading cause hypothesis.

However, if you could compare predominantly black areas and predominately white areas with similar socio-economic profiles (i.e., similar per capita or per family income) and show that black areas still typically have higher murder rates that would make your case more persuasive.


----------



## Mikejesmike

cbcake said:


> Portland - 3.9
> Seattle - 3.1
> San Diego - 2.2
> Boston - 11.2
> 
> I can think of plenty of bad areas in Boston... I think the "bad areas" of cities is mostly reputation. For example a slightly ignorant person might say "I would never go anywhere near Bed Stuy or anywhere in the Bronx". that notion comes from the notoriety of 70s NY "bronx is burning", yet New Yorks murder rate is 6.4 and Melrose, basically the epicenter of the Bronx' urban decay, has one of the highest population growth rates of any NY neighborhood.


Bed Stuy may be safer than it use to be but it's still one of the worst areas in the city.

Here are the numbers for 1990
138,696 people
120 murders
86.5 murder rate

For 2011
Population increased a little over 5K from 1990-2000, so I don't have the new numbers.
25 murders
If you go by 1990 pop you get a rate of 18
Go by 2000 pop you get a rate of 17.4
If you add 5k people to 2000 you get a rate of 16.8

The Bronx may not be as safe as NYC as a whole but it's not really much worse. The black section of Brooklyn is the worst part of the city and that area is the reason why NYC murder rate is around 6 instead of being 2-4. Also it makes Brooklyn as a whole look more dangerous than it is when you look at the murder rates for the borough.

I will say I'm very impressed with the improvement that's happened with Bed Stuy but the rate I've given of 16.8-17.4 is typical of that area of Brooklyn, much better than in 1990 but the white areas of Brooklyn are some of the safest areas of the city with rates running usually from 1-4.


----------



## Mikejesmike

Fitzrovian said:


> It is hard to draw any conclusions from general, state-wide statistics like that. There are too many other variables. For example, even though as you say Louisiana on the whole is richer than WV, it may have greater income inequality so that most of its black population still lives in worse poverty than the average person in WV. So these stats do not disprove the poverty as the leading cause hypothesis.
> 
> However, if you could compare predominantly black areas and predominately white areas with similar socio-economic profiles (i.e., similar per capita or per family income) and show that black areas still typically have higher murder rates that would make your case more persuasive.


I agree to a degree, I still don't agree with the poverty factor, but I think it would've been better had I provided something with more detail like you suggested.


----------



## courier

Fitzrovian said:


> It is hard to draw any conclusions from general, state-wide statistics like that. There are too many other variables. For example, even though as you say Louisiana on the whole is richer than WV, it may have greater income inequality so that most of its black population still lives in worse poverty than the average person in WV. So these stats do not disprove the poverty as the leading cause hypothesis.
> 
> However, if you could compare predominantly black areas and predominately white areas with similar socio-economic profiles (i.e., similar per capita or per family income) and show that black areas still typically have higher murder rates that would make your case more persuasive.


The study at the link below is by the Violence Poverty Center and deals with the black homicide victimization rate in the U. S. (which closely parallels the black homicide perpetrator rate, although somewhat lower). The study was done in 2010 using FBI figures from 2007. It shows that the highest black victim rates per 100,000 of black population are in the following states:

1 Pennsylvania 485 36.36
2 Missouri 235 34.82
3 Indiana 176 30.89
4 (tie) Nevada 61 29.83
4 (tie) Wisconsin 101 29.83

It is hard to make out any correlation between poverty and homicide as these are all states with higher average incomes than the southern states that are the historical homeland of the black population in this country. For example, Mississippi is probably the poorest state in the country and definitely is the one with the highest proportion of black residents, but its rate of 10.6 black homicide victims per 100,000 is one of the lowest among states with a large enough black population for comparisons to be made. Very likely other sociological factors are more important than income, like perhaps the better preservation of the traditional family structure in the southern states by black citizens. 

One caveat is that the figures are from the FBI Supplementary Homicide Report, which lists such information as race, age and sex of victims that is not included in the basic annual crime reports. The completion of this supplement is optional on the part of the local authorities. In some states 100% of the population is covered by the supplement and in others some jurisdictions do not submit it and figures are extrapolated for the entire state from those that do. 



http://www.vpc.org/studies/blackhomicide10.pdf


----------



## old school

royal rose1 said:


> Wow! You proved my point while trying to prove yours, touché.
> 
> Wanna list the most dangerous us cities and their corresponding black populations? Yeah, thanks.


:nuts::nuts::nuts:
Look: Nashville with 27% "black" population had 51 murders, while Alexandria, with a similar "black" percentage (22%), had 1 (ONE); 
Montgomery County, with a similar number of "black" residents as Nashville had 16 murders county wide in 2011...
Do you understand???

Other data from the DC area:

*Charles County, 41% "black": 2 murders county-wide in 2011*
Prince William County, 22% "black": 4 murders county-wide in 2011
Calvert County, 13% "black": i (ONE) murder county-wide in 2011
St. Mary's County, 14% "black": 1 (ONE) murder county-wide in 2011

You are trying to say that ALL "black" neighborhoods are inherently dangerous because of the "high" murder rate. My point is that conservatives just don't understand that many if not most "black" neighborhoods have low murder rates..

Comprehension and understanding...

Truth, Justice and the American Way...


----------



## -Corey-

So which city is richer?? Alexandria or Nashville??? Maybe you could find the answer there.


----------



## royal rose1

old school said:


> :nuts::nuts::nuts:
> Look: Nashville with 27% "black" population had 51 murders, while Alexandria, with a similar "black" percentage (22%), had 1 (ONE);
> Montgomery County, with a similar number of "black" residents as Nashville had 16 murders county wide in 2011...
> Do you understand???
> 
> Other data from the DC area:
> 
> *Charles County, 41% "black": 2 murders county-wide in 2011*
> Prince William County, 22% "black": 4 murders county-wide in 2011
> Calvert County, 13% "black": i (ONE) murder county-wide in 2011
> St. Mary's County, 14% "black": 1 (ONE) murder county-wide in 2011
> 
> You are trying to say that ALL "black" neighborhoods are inherently dangerous because of the "high" murder rate. My point is that conservatives just don't understand that many if not most "black" neighborhoods have low murder rates..
> 
> Comprehension and understanding...
> 
> Truth, Justice and the American Way...


Alexandria has 139,000 people bud, and it's richer and therefore more heavily patrolled than Nashville, please don't twist facts. 

Once again, you're comparing rich neighborhoods when you mention Montgomery County. Let me bring something up to you. 

http://www.fugitive.com/2011/08/17/...ikes-in-germantown-maryland-caught-on-camera/
In August 2011, tens of black people stormed a gas station in Germantown, MD. An extremely well-off city in Montgomery County, MD. This is a city where 4.6% of the population lies below the poverty line as compared to the national average of 15%. Therefore, it's only common sense that most of the 30 black people who robbed this store were "well off." 

The question is therefore: you say blacks are not inherently crime committing, yet in one of the richest blacker cities they are robbing a gas station en masse. You really believe black people aren't inherently crime committing? 

I want to say, I don't think it's genetic, I don't think they woke up saying "I want to commit a crime." One of my closest friends is black, and he's done nothing bad to me ever, nor has he done anything bad to anyone else as far as I know. But generally speaking, blacks seem to be stuck in a culture that emulates people who commit crimes. And until their focus can be redirected to trying to succeed by actually going to school, I think they'll be stuck in the cycle that is so apparent, in general. 

Also, the counties you mention are rich counties, with houses pretty spread out, and lower populations. I ask you to please look at the list posted earlier of the blackest cities, and see that the lowest murder rate is 9 per 100,000, and that's an outlier.


----------



## old school

royal rose1 said:


> Alexandria has 139,000 people bud, and it's richer and therefore more heavily patrolled than Nashville, please don't twist facts.
> 
> Once again, you're comparing rich neighborhoods when you mention Montgomery County. Let me bring something up to you.
> 
> http://www.fugitive.com/2011/08/17/...ikes-in-germantown-maryland-caught-on-camera/
> In August 2011, tens of black people stormed a gas station in Germantown, MD. An extremely well-off city in Montgomery County, MD. This is a city where 4.6% of the population lies below the poverty line as compared to the national average of 15%. Therefore, it's only common sense that most of the 30 black people who robbed this store were "well off."
> 
> The question is therefore: you say blacks are not inherently crime committing, yet in one of the richest blacker cities they are robbing a gas station en masse. You really believe black people aren't inherently crime committing?
> 
> I want to say, I don't think it's genetic, I don't think they woke up saying "I want to commit a crime." One of my closest friends is black, and he's done nothing bad to me ever, nor has he done anything bad to anyone else as far as I know. But generally speaking, blacks seem to be stuck in a culture that emulates people who commit crimes. And until their focus can be redirected to trying to succeed by actually going to school, I think they'll be stuck in the cycle that is so apparent, in general.
> 
> Also, the counties you mention are rich counties, with houses pretty spread out, and lower populations. I ask you to please look at the list posted earlier of the blackest cities, and see that the lowest murder rate is 9 per 100,000, and that's an outlier.


No, your entire premise is that "black" equals crime. Now, you say well off blacks robbed a gas station??? What about the white flash mobs of frat guys in College park, maryland after a football game? 
i thought this thread was about murder rates. Now, you say well, they "live in rich counties." The overwhelming majority of "blacks" (75%) are working class or middle class according to the US Census Bureau.
Are you really saying that poor, "blacks" living in low income neighborhoods in low income cities have a high murder rate? What's the difference between them and those in "rich" areas; they are all "black", right? 
Dude, that was my entire point; what conservatives don't understand is that the "black" community is not a monolith. Most of us do not/not live in crime infested neighborhoods. 
Point two: the murder rate, while still high has decreased dramatically in the last 20 years and is expected to continue to decrease. That's the real story; why doesn't the conservative media talk about that? What will the conservatives say when the murder rate continues to decline???

Look, dude, you have some serious issues with "black" people... I hope you get help...

You are in my prayers...

Liberty and Justice for all...

Peace, Out...


----------



## Mikejesmike

old school said:


> Look, dude, you have some serious issues with "black" people... I hope you get help...
> 
> You are in my prayers...
> 
> Liberty and Justice for all...
> 
> Peace, Out...



http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDAmPIq29ro
This reminds me of you


----------



## Mikejesmike

Ok here is a map of the murder rates in New York City for 2011, UNFORTUNATELY I am unable to get census 2010 numbers for the districts and neighborhoods so the best i can do is the 2000 census, the murder rate for the city would be 6.29, all areas in black are above the city murder rate, brownsville in brooklyn being the highest at about 35. All areas that are white are below the city murder rate and all areas with a red mark are half the city murder rate at 3.145 or lower. Number 12 in brooklyn i could not get info for.


----------



## HK999

^^ Lol at Manhattan: Just where Harlem begins, the map turns black.


----------



## royal rose1

HK999 said:


> ^^ Lol at Manhattan: Just where Harlem begins, the map turns black.


hahaha and notice where Columbia is, it isn't dangerous above central park?


----------



## Mikejesmike

HK999 said:


> ^^ Lol at Manhattan: Just where Harlem begins, the map turns black.


Don't turn this into a race thing, the color used has nothing to do with race. Riverdale in the Bronx is black and that area is like 70% white.


----------



## royal rose1

Mikejesmike said:


> Don't turn this into a race thing, the color used has nothing to do with race. Riverdale in the Bronx is black and that area is like 70% white.


I think he was just pointing out that as soon as Harlem starts it gets dangerous. Nothing about color, just noting that the rest of manhattan is safe outside of Harlem


----------



## Lindemann

Last week I was reading the homicide rates in Russian federal subjects in 2010. I wanted to understand better the geographical distribution of the crime, so I made this map. I was surprised because I didn't know that Siberia and the eastern areas were the most dangerous zones in that country.
The only region with a homicide rate of +50 (53.9) is the Republic of Tuva, near Mongolia.


----------



## HK999

Mikejesmike said:


> Don't turn this into a race thing, the color used has nothing to do with race. Riverdale in the Bronx is black and that area is like 70% white.


Lol relax, I meant the color in the map, which is black. 



royal rose1 said:


> I think he was just pointing out that as soon as Harlem starts it gets dangerous. Nothing about color, just noting that the rest of manhattan is safe outside of Harlem


Yes. :cheers2:


----------



## Motul

Colombia murder rate 2011: 29,39


----------



## snowland

Great drop in Colombia.


----------



## Motul

snowland said:


> Great drop in Colombia.


It's still high, but nothing like the 70/100,000 rate in 99'.. Hopefully in 10 more years it will drop below 12.


----------



## fuzzer

Motul said:


> Colombia murder rate 2011: 29,39


Have you got a source for that?

You were saying it was 27 for some reason a while bacjk and I can assure you it isn't 29, it was 38 last year how can it have dropped 9 per 100,000 when it's only a slight drop by all accounts?


----------



## fuzzer

Lindemann said:


> Last week I was reading the homicide rates in Russian federal subjects in 2010. I wanted to understand better the geographical distribution of the crime, so I made this map. I was surprised because I didn't know that Siberia and the eastern areas were the most dangerous zones in that country.
> The only region with a homicide rate of +50 (53.9) is the Republic of Tuva, near Mongolia.


chechnya's murder rate is 1 per 100,000, i think seriously conflicted areas getting an accurate murder statistic is difficult.


----------



## isakres

Lindemann said:


> Last week I was reading the homicide rates in Russian federal subjects in 2010. I wanted to understand better the geographical distribution of the crime, so I made this map. I was surprised because I didn't know that Siberia and the eastern areas were the most dangerous zones in that country.
> The only region with a homicide rate of +50 (53.9) is the Republic of Tuva, near Mongolia.


wtf, i thought the crime in Russia was higher in the Eastern part, I mean around Moscow and St Petersburg,


----------



## Motul

fuzzer said:


> Have you got a source for that?
> 
> You were saying it was 27 for some reason a while bacjk and I can assure you it isn't 29, it was 38 last year how can it have dropped 9 per 100,000 when it's only a slight drop by all accounts?


27 was back in sept, for the whole year (Jan to Dec) it went up to 29. How did it drop so much? Progress... ? :dunno:

Thankfully we are about to be kicked out of the top 20. :cheers:


----------



## Motul

Don Gato 89 said:


> Colombia registra en 2011 la cifra más baja de homicidios en 26 años.
> 
> La cifra es histórica y los datos son alentadores. A pocos días de que termine 2011, la policía colombiana lleva reportadas 13.520 muertes violentas en lo que va del año, incluida la Navidad. Se trata de la cifra de homicidios más baja registrada en los últimos 26 años en el país. La política de Seguridad Democrática, así como la negociación de paz con las Autodefensas Unidas de Colombia (los "paras"), explicarían este drástico cambio, según informó ayer el diario bogotano El Tiempo. Una tendencia que comenzó a verse en los años de gobierno de Alvaro Uribe (2002-2010) y que ha continuado con el actual gobierno de Juan Manuel Santos.
> 
> La cifra es histórica y los datos son alentadores. A pocos días de que termine 2011, la policía colombiana lleva reportadas 13.520 muertes violentas en lo que va del año, incluida la Navidad. Se trata de la cifra de homicidios más baja registrada en los últimos 26 años en el país. La política de Seguridad Democrática, así como la negociación de paz con las Autodefensas Unidas de Colombia (los "paras"), explicarían este drástico cambio, según informó ayer el diario bogotano El Tiempo. Una tendencia que comenzó a verse en los años de gobierno de Alvaro Uribe (2002-2010) y que ha continuado con el actual gobierno de Juan Manuel Santos.
> 
> Colombia registra en 2011 la cifra más baja de homicidios en 26 años | Mundo | La Tercera Edición Impresa
> 
> ----------
> 
> Del 1 de Enero al 25 de Diciembre, Colombia presentó una tasa de 29,39 homicidios por cada 100.000 habitantes. Hace cuanto no veíamos eso?.




13,520 murders at a population of 46.2 million gives us a rate of 29,39.


----------



## dtoronto

2011 top 50 cities in the world with the highest homicide rates

Position City Country Homicide People Rate
1 San Pedro Sula Honduras 1.143 719.447 158.87
2 Juarez Mexico 1.974 1,335,890 147.77
3 Maceió Brazil 1.564 1,156,278 135.26
4 Acapulco Mexico 1.029 804.412 127.92
5 Central District Honduras 1.123 1,126,534 99.69
6 Caracas Venezuela 3.164 3,205,463 98.71
7 Torreón (metropolitan) Mexico 990 1,128,152 87.75
8 Chihuahua Mexico 690 831.693 82.96
9 Durango Mexico 474 593.389 79.88
10 Belém Brazil 1.639 2,100,319 78.04
11 Cali Colombia 1.720 2,207,994 77.90
12 Guatemala Guatemala 2.248 3,014,060 74.58
13 Culiacan Mexico 649 871.620 74.46
14 Medellin Colombia 1.624 2,309,446 70.32
15 Mazatlan Mexico 307 445.343 68.94
16 Tepic (metropolitan area) Mexico 299 439.362 68.05
17 Vitoria Brazil 1.143 1,685,384 67.82
18 Veracruz Mexico 418 697.414 59.94
19 Ciudad Guayana Venezuela 554 940.477 58.91
20 San Salvador El Salvador 1.343 2,290,790 58.63
21 New Orleans United States 199 343.829 57.88
22 Salvador (and RMS) Brazil 2.037 3,574,804 56.98
23 Cucuta Colombia 335 597.385 56.08
24 Barquisimeto Venezuela 621 1,120,718 55.41
25 San Juan Puerto Rico 225 427.789 52.60
26 Manaus Brazil 1.079 2,106,866 51.21
27 São Luís Brazil 516 1,014,837 50.85
28 Nuevo Laredo Mexico 191 389.674 49.02
29 João Pessoa Brazil 583 1,198,675 48.64
30 Detroit United States 346 713.777 48.47
31 Cuiabá Brazil 403 834.060 48.32
32 Recife Brazil 1.793 3,717,640 48.23
33 Kingston (metropolitan) Jamaica 550 1,169,808 47.02
34 Cape Town South Africa 1.614 3,497,097 46.15
35 Pereira Colombia 177 383.623 46.14
36 Macapá Brazil 225 499.116 45.08
37 Fortress Brazil 1.514 3,529,138 42.90
38 Monterrey (metropolitan area) Mexico 1.680 4,160,339 40.38
39 Curitiba Brazil 720 1,890,272 38.09
40 Goiânia Brazil 484 1,302,001 37.17
41 Nelson Mandela Bay Metropolitan Municipality (Port Elizabeth) South Africa 381 1,050,930 36.25
42 Barranquilla Colombia 424 1,182,493 35.86
43 ST. Louis United States 113 319.294 35.39
44 Mosul Iraq 636 1,800,000 35.33
45 Belo Horizonte Brazil 1.680 4,883,721 34.40
46 Panama Panama 543 1,713,070 31.70
47 Cuernavaca (metropolitan area) Mexico 198 630.174 31.42
48 Baltimore United States 195 620.961 31.40
49 Durban South Africa 1.059 3,468,087 30.54
50 City of Johannesburg South Africa 1.186 3,888,180 30.50


----------



## Svartmetall

^^ Wow, I had no idea that Joburg had a murder rate lower than all of the other big cities in SA. Cape Town having the highest murder rate? That's a shock to me...


----------



## Acosta

I thought Cape Town was the safest major city in SA. What a bad surprise.


----------



## musiccity

^^

We're having this debate in the Oasis.. Cape Town's townships are more dangerous than Jo'burg's but the developed sections of Cape Town (CBD, suburbs, etc.) are much safer than in Joburg. Crime is rampant throughout Jo'burg but is more centralized in the townships in Cape Town.


----------



## Acosta

That's very true, but it's hard to believe that some townships (they have less ones in Cape than in Joburg) can stupidly increase the city's murder rate. And the Cape's (not townships) outskirts also seem to be much safer and less poor.


----------



## fuzzer

Motul said:


> 13,520 murders at a population of 46.2 million gives us a rate of 29,39.


Lol, there's no way it's *13,520* I can say that with absolute certainty. It sounds both *11 monthed* and corrupted (again) by the police at the same time.

Unfortunately my friend, Colombia will remain inside the top 10 murder rates. Sounds like it's decreased slightly in 2011 but is still statistically certain to be in the high 30's and 2,000 murders up on 2008.


----------



## fuzzer

dtoronto said:


> 2011 top 50 cities in the world with the highest homicide rates
> 
> Position City Country Homicide People Rate
> 1 San Pedro Sula Honduras 1.143 719.447 158.87
> 2 Juarez Mexico 1.974 1,335,890 147.77
> 3 Maceió Brazil 1.564 1,156,278 135.26
> 4 Acapulco Mexico 1.029 804.412 127.92
> 5 Central District Honduras 1.123 1,126,534 99.69
> 6 Caracas Venezuela 3.164 3,205,463 98.71
> 7 Torreón (metropolitan) Mexico 990 1,128,152 87.75
> 8 Chihuahua Mexico 690 831.693 82.96
> 9 Durango Mexico 474 593.389 79.88
> 10 Belém Brazil 1.639 2,100,319 78.04
> 11 Cali Colombia 1.720 2,207,994 77.90
> 12 Guatemala Guatemala 2.248 3,014,060 74.58
> 13 Culiacan Mexico 649 871.620 74.46
> 14 Medellin Colombia 1.624 2,309,446 70.32
> 15 Mazatlan Mexico 307 445.343 68.94
> 16 Tepic (metropolitan area) Mexico 299 439.362 68.05
> 17 Vitoria Brazil 1.143 1,685,384 67.82
> 18 Veracruz Mexico 418 697.414 59.94
> 19 Ciudad Guayana Venezuela 554 940.477 58.91
> 20 San Salvador El Salvador 1.343 2,290,790 58.63
> 21 New Orleans United States 199 343.829 57.88
> 22 Salvador (and RMS) Brazil 2.037 3,574,804 56.98
> 23 Cucuta Colombia 335 597.385 56.08
> 24 Barquisimeto Venezuela 621 1,120,718 55.41
> 25 San Juan Puerto Rico 225 427.789 52.60
> 26 Manaus Brazil 1.079 2,106,866 51.21
> 27 São Luís Brazil 516 1,014,837 50.85
> 28 Nuevo Laredo Mexico 191 389.674 49.02
> 29 João Pessoa Brazil 583 1,198,675 48.64
> 30 Detroit United States 346 713.777 48.47
> 31 Cuiabá Brazil 403 834.060 48.32
> 32 Recife Brazil 1.793 3,717,640 48.23
> 33 Kingston (metropolitan) Jamaica 550 1,169,808 47.02
> 34 Cape Town South Africa 1.614 3,497,097 46.15
> 35 Pereira Colombia 177 383.623 46.14
> 36 Macapá Brazil 225 499.116 45.08
> 37 Fortress Brazil 1.514 3,529,138 42.90
> 38 Monterrey (metropolitan area) Mexico 1.680 4,160,339 40.38
> 39 Curitiba Brazil 720 1,890,272 38.09
> 40 Goiânia Brazil 484 1,302,001 37.17
> 41 Nelson Mandela Bay Metropolitan Municipality (Port Elizabeth) South Africa 381 1,050,930 36.25
> 42 Barranquilla Colombia 424 1,182,493 35.86
> 43 ST. Louis United States 113 319.294 35.39
> 44 Mosul Iraq 636 1,800,000 35.33
> 45 Belo Horizonte Brazil 1.680 4,883,721 34.40
> 46 Panama Panama 543 1,713,070 31.70
> 47 Cuernavaca (metropolitan area) Mexico 198 630.174 31.42
> 48 Baltimore United States 195 620.961 31.40
> 49 Durban South Africa 1.059 3,468,087 30.54
> 50 City of Johannesburg South Africa 1.186 3,888,180 30.50


It's from that Mex/ group right? Certainly a big improvement on their previous lists. Good to see Maceio and Belem on there, they deserve it.

But I'm one of these that doesn't berlieve you can have murder figures so soon in a new year. Most of this is 2010 data, BVERY preliminary or projections from mostly unofficial media reports, much better than their previous lists however where they kept oignoring Brazilian cities.

US cities shouldn't be on there, not sure why people keep leaving their suburbs off when most of the other cities take in most or all of the m in their area. If the same was done for US their murder rates plummet and they wouldn't be near the list.

Cheers for posting.


----------



## isakres

Monterrey figures definatly are from 2011. As of 2010 we were around 20/100k, which means we are newcomers in that list. Most of the local newspapers, tv channels and even government institutions track the daily murders and we have to deal with it every single day as we read the fresh news in the newspapers. Coverage by international media is also a bit intense, more intense than in other cities with actually higher crime rates, so, it is not that difficult for us to provide accurate and quick facts about crime.


----------



## Motul

fuzzer said:


> Lol, there's no way it's *13,520* I can say that with absolute certainty. It sounds both *11 monthed* and corrupted (again) by the police at the same time.
> 
> Unfortunately my friend, Colombia will remain inside the top 10 murder rates. Sounds like it's decreased slightly in 2011 but is still statistically certain to be in the high 30's and 2,000 murders up on 2008.



WTF do you know? :lol:

13,520 is until December 26th. Corrupted? Nahh.. it's the same police force which has given figures of 28,000 murders in the past. If they didn't corrupt the figures then, why now? :?


----------



## Acosta

fuzzer said:


> It's from that Mex/ group right? Certainly a big improvement on their previous lists. *Good to see Maceio and Belem on there, they deserve it.*
> 
> But I'm one of these that doesn't berlieve you can have murder figures so soon in a new year. Most of this is 2010 data, BVERY preliminary or projections from mostly unofficial media reports, much better than their previous lists however where they kept oignoring Brazilian cities.
> 
> US cities shouldn't be on there, not sure why people keep leaving their suburbs off when most of the other cities take in most or all of the m in their area. If the same was done for US their murder rates plummet and they wouldn't be near the list.
> 
> Cheers for posting.


:nuts:


----------



## Xusein

PS: New Orleans's murder rate even with the whole metro added is still outrageous. What is going on there?


----------



## desertpunk

Philadelphia so far: 20 murders in just 18 days. It just gets better in da Iladelph...


----------



## LtBk

That's just ridiculous.


----------



## Jeanbonnau

I know the fucking rate of Paris but not the murder rate. Sorry.


----------



## musiccity

2012 hasn't been so great for Nashville.


We've had about 1 - 2 shootings a day and around 8 - 10 murders so far.


----------



## Obscene

Malmö, Sweden with a population of 300,000 has had 5 murder so far this year in 5 separate shootings. (1 january - 31st january).

This is pretty uncommon in this part of Europe and on par with some high crime American cities of the same size. Theres also been alot of shootings leaving victims wounded. Police suspects its a part of a "gangwar" thats been going on the past years in Malmö.


----------



## Sean in New Orleans

Xusein said:


> PS: New Orleans's murder rate even with the whole metro added is still outrageous. What is going on there?


Drugs and conflict resolution issues between acquaintances.


----------



## Aaronj09

I was shocked to read that earlier this month Chicago went 24 hours without a murder for the first time in over a year.. hno:

There's been 2 murders in my city so far this year I believe (pop. around 700,000) - both occurring on the same day by the same person. In fact, they really occurred in a town outside of the city, so not in the city itself - so could be said that no murders have even occurred :nuts:


----------



## NorthWesternGuy

Obscene said:


> Malmö, Sweden with a population of 300,000 has had 5 murder so far this year in 5 separate shootings. (1 january - 31st january).
> 
> This is pretty uncommon in this part of Europe and on par with some high crime American cities of the same size. Theres also been alot of shootings leaving victims wounded. Police suspects its a part of a "gangwar" thats been going on the past years in Malmö.


:lol: That reminds me of that beard-cutting Amish incident in the US. Your idea of violence


----------



## Obscene

NorthWesternGuy said:


> :lol: That reminds me of that beard-cutting Amish incident in the US. Your idea of violence


Sorry, dont understand what you're trying to say. Whats to ":lol" about 5 murders in a month?


----------



## Mr_Dru

The Netherlands 

Total murders in 2011/168 (2010/178 )Total pop. 16.500.000

Main cities in the Randstad area (pop. 7.100.000)
Amsterdam 2011/16 (2010/32) city pop. 785.000
Rotterdam 2011/13 (2010/18 ) city pop. 615.000
The Hague 2011/6 (2010/6) city pop. 500.000
Utrecht 2011/4 (2010/7) city pop. 315.000

Most murders were committed in family atmosphere.


----------



## Blackraven

Xusein said:


> PS: New Orleans's murder rate even with the whole metro added is still outrageous. What is going on there?


Whoa:
So New Orleans has overtaken Michigan as most dangerous place in America????

Btw, I'm curious:
How's the violent crime rates in Chicago, Illinois and Wisconsin (especially in the capital, Milwaukee)

I'm contemplating on an idea visiting the HQ of Kohler in Wisconsin (i.e. thinking of buying a Kohler Numi high-end toilet there) as well as staying in the company-owned hotel and spa facilities beside it.

But the thing is I want to use O'hare airport in Chicago instead of General Mitchell airport in Milwaukee). So the idea of the plan is:
Land at O'hare->rent a car-> travel to Wisconsin

I want to know how safe is the area and vicinity is. 

Hope that helps 

Thanks


----------



## Acosta

Wisconsin is a safe state. One of the safest in the Great Lakes & Eastern USA. They only have problems in some areas of Northern Milwaukee.


----------



## musiccity

Blackraven said:


> Whoa:
> So New Orleans has overtaken Michigan as most dangerous place in America????
> 
> Btw, I'm curious:
> How's the violent crime rates in Chicago, Illinois and Wisconsin (especially in the capital, Milwaukee)
> 
> I'm contemplating on an idea visiting the HQ of Kohler in Wisconsin (i.e. thinking of buying a Kohler Numi high-end toilet there) as well as staying in the company-owned hotel and spa facilities beside it.
> 
> But the thing is I want to use O'hare airport in Chicago instead of General Mitchell airport in Milwaukee). So the idea of the plan is:
> Land at O'hare->rent a car-> travel to Wisconsin
> 
> I want to know how safe is the area and vicinity is.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Thanks


You can visit any city in the US and be completely safe, the neighborhoods of cities that are plagued by crime usually have no tourism appeal so there is no reason to visit.


----------



## courier

Blackraven said:


> Whoa:
> So New Orleans has overtaken Michigan as most dangerous place in America????
> 
> Btw, I'm curious:
> How's the violent crime rates in Chicago, Illinois and Wisconsin (especially in the capital, Milwaukee)
> 
> I'm contemplating on an idea visiting the HQ of Kohler in Wisconsin (i.e. thinking of buying a Kohler Numi high-end toilet there) as well as staying in the company-owned hotel and spa facilities beside it.
> 
> But the thing is I want to use O'hare airport in Chicago instead of General Mitchell airport in Milwaukee). So the idea of the plan is:
> Land at O'hare->rent a car-> travel to Wisconsin
> 
> I want to know how safe is the area and vicinity is.
> 
> Hope that helps
> 
> Thanks


Outside of inner city Detroit Michigan is about as safe as anywhere in North America or Europe. Foreigners seem to have extraordinary difficulty comprehending how very concentrated violent crime is in the United States.


----------



## musiccity

courier said:


> Outside of inner city Detroit Michigan is about as safe as anywhere in North America or Europe. Foreigners seem to have extraordinary difficulty comprehending *how very concentrated violent crime is in the United States*.


:yes:


----------



## Aaronj09

Now February and still no murders in the city proper.. not that we expect any to happen


----------



## Aaronj09

Sad to report the first murder of 2012 in Leeds - not far from me actually


----------



## staff

Obscene said:


> Sorry, dont understand what you're trying to say. Whats to ":lol" about 5 murders in a month?


January 2012 has been an exceptional month and is by no means anything normal for Malmö or Sweden. On average Sweden's second largest city Göteborg has more murders (per capita) than Malmö.


----------



## Orionol

staff said:


> January 2012 has been an exceptional month and is by no means anything normal for Malmö or Sweden. On average Sweden's second largest city Göteborg has more murders (per capita) than Malmö.


In my opinion, the cause of this is the police fault, due to their really BAD work. I mean Malmös police is one of the worst in Europe. This gives people, mostly young people a new believe that they can kill without be caught. hno: Also the law should be more harsh here in Sweden, because they are TOOOOO weak.

But thats my opinion.


----------



## isakres

chicagogeorge said:


> ^^
> 
> The city of Chicago doesn't have 4 million, it has 2.7 million with about 9.8 million in the metro area.


Then its even worse. Crime rates similar to Monterrey in 2010 after 12 months of drug violence.


----------



## IrishMan2010

Woe, I thought Dublin was bad for gun murders, but looking at those statistics some areas of Chicago are just totally covered by gangs. What is the worst area or areas in the City of Chicago that are effected, is it mostly some areas on the South side or is there other areas completely effected by gangs?

Edit* Sorry didn't see the map above ^^, that kind of answers my question. :lol:


----------



## fuzzer

Motul said:


> Bogota Murder Rate 2012: 16/100,000.
> 
> Colombia: 26/100,000.


Source it pal. You can't expect people to just believe that and we're not even halfway through the year.

Considering it's probably 40 from the DANE in 2011 it's amazing how it's gone down to a projected 26 in 2012 (though it's decreasing). That's a decrease approaching half in one year which is a nonsense.


----------



## fuzzer

I want Baleares to come back on to explain the discrepancies in his homicide statistics for Pernambuco, Recife and Brazil as a whole with the health department.

Maybe Yuri can explain, I'm baffled. A lot of people say murders are going down in Brazil and it's not true at all.


----------



## Motul

fuzzer said:


> Source it pal. You can't expect people to just believe that and we're not even halfway through the year.
> 
> Considering it's probably 40 from the DANE in 2011 it's amazing how it's gone down to a projected 26 in 2012 (though it's decreasing). That's a decrease approaching half in one year which is a nonsense.




Its an annualized rate, considering the 8% drop seen during the first semester 


Colombia: http://www.americaeconomia.com/poli...vance-en-la-lucha-contra-la-delincuencia-y-la


Bogota: http://www.eltiempo.com/colombia/bogota/ARTICULO-WEB-NEW_NOTA_INTERIOR-11952889.html


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

fuzzer said:


> I want Baleares to come back on to explain the discrepancies in his homicide statistics for Pernambuco, Recife and Brazil as a whole with the health department.
> 
> Maybe Yuri can explain, I'm baffled. A lot of people say murders are going down in Brazil and it's not true at all.


Because there were actually a small improvement from the 1990's and early 2000's. Unfortunetely, on the past two years, the falling trend has stopped. Some states are reducing violence (Rio de Janeiro, Pernambuco), while in others it's exploding (Bahia, Paraná).

These are my posts with historic figures for *Brazil*, *São Paulo* and *Paraná* states, and my city, *Londrina*.




Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Homicides in Brazil 2010*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Gazeta do Povo 11/11/11
> http://www.gazetadopovo.com.br/pazs...idios-caem-pela-primeira-vez-no-PR-em-15-anos_
> 
> ^^
> *49,900* homicides in the country. The data, although, come from the Ministry of Health so it's higher than the official numbers (about 40,000), as they probably include deaths caused by the law enforcement in duty.





Yuri S Andrade said:


> *São Paulo state* (41 million people) is the Brazilian model for crime fight. In few years dropped from one of the most violent to the 2nd least. The plunge:
> 
> 1999 --- 52.69
> 2000 --- 50.17
> 2001 --- 55.25
> 2002 --- 45.51
> 2003 --- 49.26
> 2004 --- 35.59
> 2005 --- 21.75
> 2006 --- 15.65
> 2007 --- 13.39
> 2008 --- 13.29
> 2009 --- 14.36
> 2010 --- 14.52
> Q1 of 2011 --- 9.52
> 
> http://www1.folha.uol.com.br/cotidi...aem-19-no-estado-de-sp-no-1-tri-de-2011.shtml
> 
> In a symbolic, on December 7th of 2007, the city of São Paulo experienced the first *day without murders* since the 1950's: http://veja.abril.com.br/191207/p_114.shtml





Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Londrina*, southern Brazil
> 
> Population (Censo 2010): 506,000
> Population (Censo 2000): 447,000
> 
> Homicides:
> 
> 2010: 108
> 2009: 130
> 2008: 128
> 2007: 86
> 2006: 116
> 2005: 125
> 2004: 176
> 2003: 191





Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Londrina* *2011*:
> 
> *92* homicides or a *18 homicides/100,000 inhabitants/year* rate. The bad thing is, between Jan-Sep 2011, it was only *42*. The solving rate is about 65%.
> 
> http://londrina.odiario.com/policia...da-nos-homicidios-porem-2012-comeca-violento/





Yuri S Andrade said:


> 1Q 2012: 31 homicides (14 in January)
> 1Q 2011: 17 homicides
> 
> According to the local deputy, 90% of the murders are related to criminal activities, especially drugs.
> 
> Out of those 31, only 1 was a female. 12 were males between 20-30 years old. 7, between 30-40.
> 
> http://www.folhaweb.com.br/?id_folha=2-1--543-20120404



About the discrepancies on the numbers, I believe I've already addressed this issue, but I couldn't find the post. 

We have in Brazil two sources for homicide numbers: the figures from the Health Ministry and the ones from the states' public security departments. Usually, the counting is higher (about 5-6%) on the health stats as the public departments might rule out a death as non-murder. Also deaths caused by law enforcement agents on duty, might not count either.


----------



## fuzzer

Motul said:


> Its an annualized rate, considering the 8% drop seen during the first semester
> 
> 
> Colombia: http://www.americaeconomia.com/poli...vance-en-la-lucha-contra-la-delincuencia-y-la
> 
> 
> Bogota: http://www.eltiempo.com/colombia/bogota/ARTICULO-WEB-NEW_NOTA_INTERIOR-11952889.html


I prefer waiting for the statistics to be consolidated as they haven't properly counted all the murders in these media releases (even though it's down), I don't think the dubious police statistics have even been confirmed for last year.

Last time I looked on the derechoshumanos site which has them on there on a month-by-month basis, it was stuck on October still. That was a few weeks ago, I haven't looked since but it's been stuck on October for months.


----------



## fuzzer

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Because there were actually a small improvement from the 1990's and early 2000's. Unfortunetely, on the past two years, the falling trend has stopped. Some states are reducing violence (Rio de Janeiro, Pernambuco), while in others it's exploding (Bahia, Paraná).
> 
> These are my posts with historic figures for *Brazil*, *São Paulo* and *Paraná* states, and my city, *Londrina*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the discrepancies on the numbers, I believe I've already addressed this issue, but I couldn't find the post.
> 
> We have in Brazil two sources for homicide numbers: the figures from the Health Ministry and the ones from the states' public security departments. Usually, the counting is higher (about 5-6%) on the health stats as the public departments might rule out a death as non-murder. Also deaths caused by law enforcement agents on duty, might not count either.


Yuri you're a gentleman. Though according to confirmed DATASUS digits Parana did go down slightly from 3,695 in '09 to 3,606 in 2010 (3,588 in the preliminary stage). The first decrease for many years!

I can't believe the murder rate in Joao Pessoa for 2010 and how it's increased over the years. No disrespect to Brazilians or people from that town, but who the hell has heard of Joao Pessoa outside of Brazil?? 73 per 100,000 for it's metro area of a million+.

It was in the Mexican report for 2011 but significantly lower than 73 per 100,000, 48 I think and well down the list. Not sure how reliable 48 is.


----------



## Rodrigos_

fuzzer said:


> Yuri you're a gentleman. Though according to confirmed DATASUS digits Parana did go down slightly from 3,695 in '09 to 3,606 in 2010 (3,588 in the preliminary stage). The first decrease for many years!
> 
> I can't believe the murder rate in Joao Pessoa for 2010 and how it's increased over the years. No disrespect to Brazilians or people from that town, but who the hell has heard of Joao Pessoa outside of Brazil?? 73 per 100,000 for it's metro area of a million+.
> 
> It was in the Mexican report for 2011 but significantly lower than 73 per 100,000, 48 I think and well down the list. Not sure how reliable 48 is.


What the hell does the fame of the city has to do with it's murder rate ?:crazy:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> The same for *Londrina*. *82%* from last year:
> 
> 1Q 2012: 31 homicides (14 in January)
> 1Q 2011: 17 homicides
> 
> According to the local deputy, 90% of the murders are related to criminal activities, especially drugs.
> 
> Out of those 31, only 1 was a female. 12 were males between 20-30 years old. 7, between 30-40.


*Londrina* reversing the downward trend. At least, the growth is slowing down (1Q: 31; 2Q: 24):

Jan-Jun 2012: 55
Jan-Jun 2011: 37

Solving rate on 70%

_JL - Jornal de Londrina_

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Historic:

2011: 92
2010: 108
2009: 130
2008: 128
2007: 86
2006: 116
2005: 125
2004: 176
2003: 191

Population (Censo 2010): 506,000
Population (Censo 2000): 447,000




fuzzer said:


> Yuri you're a gentleman.


You're so kind! It's nice to be called "gentleman". I can get used it!


----------



## Jonesy55

Latest rolling 12 month figure for Greater London, UK is exactly 100 homicides for the June 11 to May 12 period, that's a rate of 1.28 per 100k continuing the sharp reduction in recent years.

Here are the different boroughs ranked by homicide rate over that 12 month period, all raw data from the Metropolitan Police website.

Haringey 3.11
Islington 3.09
Croydon 2.60
Wandsworth 2.42
Brent 2.34
Bexley 2.19
Southwark 2.09
Hammersmith & Fulham 1.77
Lambeth 1.76
Camden 1.70
Tower Hamlets 1.68
Lewisham 1.50
Redbridge 1.48
Hackney 1.37
Greenwich 1.31
Ealing 1.26
Hillingdon 1.13
Merton 0.96
Waltham Forest 0.88
Barnet 0.86
Newham 0.83
Westminster 0.79
Enfield 0.68
Kingston-upon-Thames 0.59
Barking & Dagenham 0.56
Hounslow 0.42
Bromley 0.32
Harrow 0.00
Havering 0.00
Sutton 0.00
Richmond-upon-Thames 0.00
Kensington & Chelsea 0.00

So the population is split as follows:

0.42m (5.4%) of the population of Greater London lives in borough with a homicide rate >3.0

1.41m (18.0%) in boroughs between 2.00 and 2.99

1.19m (15.3%) in boroughs between 1.50 and 1.99

1.30m (16.7%) in boroughs between 1.00 and 1.49

1.92m (24.6%) in boroughs between 0.50 and 0.99

1.57m (20.1%) in boroughs <0.50


----------



## ukiyo

courier said:


> Is there any official source that shows the number of murder victims by age group per year in Japan? The reason I ask is that I have read that "family suicide" is a major problem in Japan, but the few sources in English that I have been able to find indicate that the murder of young children in that country is extremely rare. Do you have any idea how many children die per year in such "family suicides" (which may be an urban myth, for all I know), and how their deaths are classified?


In 2011 Japan's total murder rate was .34, in 2011 52% of all murders were between family members alone. I couldn't really find anything on murder-suicide.

Tokyo's murder rate of .71 is double the nation's average and Osaka's murder rate of 1.44 is quadruple the nation's average.

You can look around here to try to find more: http://www.npa.go.jp/toukei/seianki/h23hanzaizyousei.pdf


----------



## iamzakaria

every city is different so I dunno how anyone can market a murder prevention formula and expect equal results....

but why do you think it isnt working?

what are the numbers for Cinci's muders for prior years?

Read more: http://www.city-data.com/forum/general-u-s/474885-how-crime-rate-your-city-year-2.html#ixzz1zn655zsz


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

LA has had one less homicide compared to last year, and according to the press release today, has the lowest crime rate per capita of all the big cities (LA, NYC, Chicago, Houston)

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lano...ig-cities.html

L.A. has lowest crime among big U.S. cities, midyear figures show
July 11, 2012 | 6:33 pm


17 
1

At the year’s midway point, crime rates in Los Angeles generally have continued their decade-long decline, according to police figures released Wednesday.

The crime totals were announced by Los Angeles Police Chief Charlie Beck and Mayor Antonio Villaraigosa at a morning news conference. They heralded the continued fall in violent crimes with Beck calling Los Angeles “the safest big city in America.”

Through the end of June, the city experienced just shy of 9,000 violent crimes, a category that includes homicides, rapes, robberies and aggravated assaults. The total marked a nearly 9% drop compared with the same time last year, according to LAPD figures. With 147 homicides committed so far this year, the rate of killing is about the same as 2010 and puts the city on pace to have fewer than 300 killings for the third consecutive year –- a historic benchmark that is four times lower than the peak Los Angeles reached in the late 1990s. Robbery and aggravated assaults also are down, and the number of rapes has risen slightly in 2012.

Gang crimes, a major factor in the city’s crime landscape, also fell. Gang-related killings are down 8%, while the 405 people shot by gang gunfire represented a 21% drop.

The decline in violent crime was tempered somewhat by property-related crime statistics. Overall the number of burglaries, auto thefts, and other types of thefts fell by 1% throughout the city, but there were several areas of the city that saw significant increases. In areas patrolled by the LAPD’s Central Bureau, for example, thefts rose by 9%. The department’s South Bureau also had increases.

Beck attributed those increases, in part, to the state’s on-going effort to lower its prison population through the so-called realignment law, under which some convicts now serve sentences in local jails instead of being sent to state facilities. Beck acknowledged it was not possible to know the exact impact the law is having on crime rates but said it would be “foolish” to assume it was not contributing to the rise in property crimes.
[Update, 7:26 p.m., July 11: In an interview with The Times, Beck explained why he believes the realignment law is contributing to increases in property crimes. Under the law, he said, offenders receive less supervision and assistance programs after being released and so are more likely to commit new crimes.]

“Crime is not down in all categories; crime is not down in all parts of the city,” Beck said, “but ... our strategies in crime reduction are working. The course this department has charted, the course this administration has charted have had an extremely positive effect on Los Angeles. It wasn’t so long that this city was known as the murder capital of the United States. That is not true any more.”

In calling Los Angeles the safest big city in the country, Beck was comparing its per capita violent crime rate to Houston, Chicago and New York, the three other cities with at least 2 million residents. According to figures compiled by the FBI, the rate in L.A. is the lowest of the four. 

The LAPD’s overall success were contrasted by the Los Angeles County Sheriff’s Department, which patrols the county’s unincorporated areas and many of its smaller cities. Violent and property crimes in those areas rose 6% during the first half of this year, according to Sheriff’s Department statistics. 

The homicide total fell by 9%, giving Sheriff Lee Baca a bright spot in a largely disappointing midyear report. His department, he said, was “focusing on crime every day like never before.”

“There is good news, but we are not ignoring the challenges,” Baca said.


----------



## old school

*Washington DC Murders DOWN 20% this year*

District Crime Data at a Glance

Homicide Count as of July 12, 2012
This Year 48

Last Year 60

Percent Change -20.0%

20-Year Homicide Trend
1992 (entire year) 443
2011 (entire year) 108

SOURCE: Metropolitan Police Department; www.dc.gov


----------



## chicagogeorge

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> LA has had one less homicide compared to last year, and according to the press release today, has the lowest crime rate per capita of all the big cities (LA, NYC, Chicago, Houston)
> 
> http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lano...ig-cities.html
> 
> L.A. has lowest crime among big U.S. cities, midyear figures show
> July 11, 2012 | 6:33 pm
> .




Got to watch the videos in the links



> July 11, 2012 6:36 PM
> PRINT TEXT
> *Chicago police sergeant: "Tribal warfare" on the streets*
> 
> (CBS News) CHICAGO - Chicago is in the grips of a deadly gang war.* At least 275 people have been killed in the city so far this year* and many more have been shot, many of them innocent bystanders to the gang violence. Among the latest victims were 12- and 13-year-old girls shot Tuesday night. They survived.
> 
> Sgt. Matt Little leads one of the teams in* Chicago's Gang Enforcement Unit. There are about 200 such officers in the city-- versus 100,000 gang members.*
> 
> *"Almost all the violence we're seeing now is from the gangs,"* Little said. "When there's a shooting we'll respond to the shooting. We'll figure out where we believe the most likely area for retaliation is and we'll work that area trying to both prevent retaliation and possibly build a case on offenders."
> 
> CBS News rode along with Little's team as dusk fell on poor neighborhoods of vacant lots and high anxiety.
> 
> "The gangs have lost their hierarchy, so to speak, and without a chain of command, there's really nobody keeping things in check," Little said. The leaders are mostly in prison -- or dead. Those left are young, reckless, and often terrible shots.


http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_1...olice-sergeant-tribal-warfare-on-the-streets/





> July 5, 2012 6:59 PM
> PRINT TEXT
> *Chicagoans trapped between heat and crime*
> 
> (CBS News) CHICAGO - The sun is showing no mercy. The mercury soared again Thursday in the central and eastern United States, with temperatures in the 90s and over 100. The weather service put out a heat advisory for much of the region, including Illinois. The temperature in Chicago hit 103, breaking a record that had stood for more than a century.
> 
> And the heat wave may be aggravating a crime wave. There were 22 more shootings in Chicago overnight, five of them deadly. So far this year, the city has had 272 homicides. We take a look at crime in the heat of the night.
> 
> The victims of Chicago's increasingly bloody summer are trapped now between a plague of gangland violence and the onset of triple-digit heat.


http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_1...n-heat-and-crime/?tag=contentMain;contentBody


----------



## xrtn2

In my city in Brazil 

Juny 

3 homicides ( - 60 % )


----------



## old school

chicagogeorge said:


> Got to watch the videos in the links
> 
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_1...olice-sergeant-tribal-warfare-on-the-streets/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_1...n-heat-and-crime/?tag=contentMain;contentBody


So, it's like the Balkans, right???


----------



## Chicagoago

old school said:


> So, it's like the Balkans, right???


Well around 80% is gang-on-gang violence, although at times innocent people are hit.

A vast majority of the murders/shootings happen in select areas of the city, which are normally fairly low on population density (mostly because of the crime). A majority of people in Chicago would be shocked that this is going on in other parts of the city if they didn't hear about it on the news.


----------



## Baleares

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1277467

Brazil got to decrease it's Homicide Rate again. In 2010 it was 21.9 homicides per 100 thousand inhabitants . The index decreased 2.1% related to 2009. 

Source


Just remember that in 2005 the Homicide Rate was 26 per 100 thousand inhabitants. Being so, we expect for Brazil to reach something like 12 homicide rate about 2022, what is so-called by WHO as "acceptable" rates . Of course, if the decreasing continue being 2.1% per year.


----------



## familyholder

Sorry,I don't know http://www.familyholder.com/wireless-baby-monitor-with-ir-night-vision-camera.htmlhno:


----------



## Jonesy55

Tragic case of suspected triple murder a few miles out of my town. An abandoned vehicle was found in woods with the bodies of a man and his three children, no other people are being sought in connection so it looks like the guy killed his kids then himself. 

http://bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-gloucestershire-18859671


----------



## fuzzer

Yuri S Andrade said:


> You're so kind! It's nice to be called "gentleman". I can get used it!


lol you helped me out straight away there and you're an honest man Yuri! I appreciate people who don't pretend their countries are perfect (while obviously having positive aspects as well). :cheers:


----------



## fuzzer

Rodrigos_ said:


> What the hell does the fame of the city has to do with it's murder rate ?:crazy:


I meant Joao Pessoa isn't well known yet has a pretty huge murder rate - at least I think it's not well known.

That's what makes this subject partly so interesting. You can get huge murder cities that are sitting there where locals are dropping like flies, yet nobody knows about them nor does the media give a crap. Amazing.


----------



## fuzzer

Brazil's murder rate.

last ten years with total numbers (rate in parentheses):

*2001: 47,943 (27.8)*
*2002: 49,695 **(28.5)*
*2003: **51,043 (28.9)
**2004: **48,374 (27.0)
**2005: **47,578 (25.8)*
*2006: 49,145 (26.3)*
*2007: 47,707 (25.2)*
*2008: 50,113 (26.4)
2009: 51,434 (27.0)*
*2010: 52,260 (27.4)

*Increases in red, decreases in green.

Actually, it's still slightly lower in per capita terms than the early 2000's as of 2010. I wonder if those early 2000's populations haven't been updated to lower their rates slightly, not sure. It surprises me that 2010 rate-wise is lower than 2001 at least.

The increase since 2005 is a worry though. There's also a guerilla death category that if you added would be higher in the later years. Should be interesting when the DATASUS 2011 preliminaries come out in the next few weeks.

It's decreased in the Rio, Sao Paulo and now Pernambuco (Recife) states significantly, but increased majorly in Bahia (Salvador), Para (Belem), Alagoas (Maceio), Parana (Curitiba) and Paraiba (Joao Pessoa).


----------



## Jonesy55

Homicides in England and Wales fell to a 30-year low in the year to March 2012 with 550 recorded compared to 638 the previous year. 

With the population of England and Wales confirmed at 56.1m by the recent census release that gives a rate of 0.98 per 100k.

Attempted murders have also fallen drastically in recent years so it doesn't seem to be just better medical techniques saving lives.

Homicides in England and Wales grew from around 300 per year in the 1960s to a peak of around 1,000 per year in the early 00s since when they have fallen by almost 50%. Firearms were responsible for just 39 of the 550 homicides down from 58 the previous year. The most common method of homicide was 'knife or other sharp instrument' with 200 of the total, down from 235.

www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-18900384


----------



## Baleares

fuzzer said:


> Brazil's murder rate.
> 
> last ten years with total numbers (rate in parentheses):
> 
> *2001: 47,943 (27.8)*
> *2002: 49,695 **(28.5)*
> *2003: **51,043 (28.9)
> **2004: **48,374 (27.0)
> **2005: **47,578 (25.8)*
> *2006: 49,145 (26.3)*
> *2007: 47,707 (25.2)*
> *2008: 50,113 (26.4)
> 2009: 51,434 (27.0)*
> *2010: 52,260 (27.4)
> 
> *Increases in red, decreases in green.
> 
> Actually, it's still slightly lower in per capita terms than the early 2000's as of 2010. I wonder if those early 2000's populations haven't been updated to lower their rates slightly, not sure. It surprises me that 2010 rate-wise is lower than 2001 at least.
> 
> The increase since 2005 is a worry though. There's also a guerilla death category that if you added would be higher in the later years. Should be interesting when the DATASUS 2011 preliminaries come out in the next few weeks.
> 
> It's decreased in the Rio, Sao Paulo and now Pernambuco (Recife) states significantly, but increased majorly in Bahia (Salvador), Para (Belem), Alagoas (Maceio), Parana (Curitiba) and Paraiba (Joao Pessoa).


Totally wrong. Murder rate in 2010 was 21.9 as you can see in the source i've posted. Actually i think you're talking about Youth Homicide Rates what is NOT the same thing of total Muder rate.


----------



## fuzzer

Baleares said:


> Totally wrong. Murder rate in 2010 was 21.9 as you can see in the source i've posted. Actually i think you're talking about Youth Homicide Rates what is NOT the same thing of total Muder rate.


Do you really want me to put the ridiculous statistics you're using side-by-side with mine?


----------



## ukiyo

We do need to distinguish between homicide and "murder" though. However it depends on the countries laws so it can make international comparisons difficult. Homicide simply means killing another person...but that is not always criminal, and even when criminal it can be (more) minor homicide, in other words unintentional homicide (accident). Murder is generally *intentional* homicide.

For example Japan in 2011 had:
1,051 homicides giving it a rate of .82 per 100,000
442 murders giving it a rate of .34 per 100,000

The homicide statistic includes: Involuntary manslaughter and attempted murder (the person survived).

I noticed in this thread people are using the word "homicide" a lot but they should be wary of the distinction (if there is such a one in their country, generally there is but again it depends on local laws..).


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles City as of 8/4/12 (population is roughly 4 million) - From the horses mouth - LAPDonline.org

2012 - 174
2011 - 173
2010 - 195

Up 1% since 2011 and down 11% from 2010. total violent crime down 10% from 2011 and 18% from 2010. Keep it going LAPD!

LA County, including LA City homicide (not just murder) totals as of 8/5/12 (population is roughly 10,000,000) - Based of LA Times Homicide Blog

355


----------



## isakres

Crime rates in the state of Nuevo Leon was dropping from Jan to Jul, there was a sensation of less crime rates but new cartel related murders were reported in some neighborhoods of Monterrey in the first 8 days of August. 

Overall crime rate keeps dropping in the most problematic states so far.

*Crime Rates Mexico 2000-2012* 









*Crime Rates Mexico 2010*
Highest: Chihuahua 114.6 /100K
Lowest: Yucatan 1.8 /100K
National Average: 18.41 /100K









*Crime Rates Mexico 2011* 
Highest: Chihuahua 90.6 / 100K
Lowest: Yucatan 2.4 / 100K
National Average: 20.0 /100K









*Crime Rates Mexico 2012 (Jan-Jun)*
Highest: Chihuahua 35.9 / 100K
Lowest: Yucatan 1.1 /100K
National Average: 9.4 /100K









http://secretariadoejecutivo.gob.mx...tiva_del_fuero_comun_y_fuero_federal_19972010


----------



## gerardo16

^^ Seems as there is a huge reduction on crime rate % for current year in Mexico, it continous like this will be great achievement

From 20.0
To 9.0

But what really cought my attention is that even with that, in the national average we are better than several other countries, it change when we review some specific states, some of them got until 5 times in top of average and there are others that have scandinavian levels 

Regards


----------



## isakres

You have to take into account that those figures are from January to June 2012. If the trend keeps its way and we expect the same number of homicides for the second semester (or less, given the trend), we will see crime rates twice as much as those shown in that graph (1st semester 2012). Anyway, crime rates will be lower than 2011 and could be even lower than 2010. Many people will be surprised to know that crime rates during most of the XX century were above 20 per 100K. In fact Mexicos crime rate was higher in 1985 than in 2010. Crimes just have turned more spectacular and are available worldwide on the net.

Since the begining of this so called Drug War we have had the following phases:

Phase 1.- Confrontation by the army. In 2006 Calderon deployed the army in problematic states. Despite some obvious confrontations we read in newspapers, crime rates actually keep the same level during 2006 and part of 2007.

Phase 2.- Fragmantation of Cartels. After some Big Fish catches and Drug Lord Killing by the army, the cartels existing in Mexico just splited and multiplied and start fighting each other to control traffick routes (Rupture of the Sinaloa Cartel with the Beltran Leyva Cartel at the end of 2007 matches with the increase of violence in Chihuahua, Durango, Sinaloa and Morelos; some Catches of drug lords of La Familia Michiacana during 2009 matches with the increase of violence in Michoacan; and the split of the Gulf Cartel into Gulf Cartel and Zetas in early 2010 matches with the increase of violence in Nuevo Leon, Tamaulipas, Coahuila and Veracruz). Another cartels appeared in Jalisco, Guerrero, State of Mexico, etc.

Pase 3.- Consolidation of Cartels. According to some security agencies reports (as Stratford), there are only two cartels strong enough to keep fighting with the same intensity: the Sinaloa Cartel and the Zetas. This matches with the decrease of violence in Chiuahaua (former Beltran Leyva bastion), Sinaloa and Durango. 

Logic says with less cartels on scene, the violence should be lower in the years to come, but it would depend on the strategy used by the new Mexican president. He must be very smart to seize the opportunity. Anyway, new government may mean Cartels wanting to "buy" this new government employees and hence the risk of new battles, so lets keep watching how crime rates evolve till the end of 2012.


----------



## isakres

Yucatan is like heaven for us northeners by the way, been there some weeks ago and the place exhales tranquility.


----------



## chicagogeorge

Unreal... 19 people shot in the city if Chicago last night... 13 people within a 30 minute time span :bash:

touch.chicagotribune.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-71939340/


----------



## fuzzer

isakres said:


> Crime rates in the state of Nuevo Leon was dropping from Jan to Jul, there was a sensation of less crime rates but new cartel related murders were reported in some neighborhoods of Monterrey in the first 8 days of August.
> 
> Overall crime rate keeps dropping in the most problematic states so far.
> 
> *Crime Rates Mexico 2000-2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crime Rates Mexico 2010*
> Highest: Chihuahua 114.6 /100K
> Lowest: Yucatan 1.8 /100K
> National Average: 18.41 /100K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crime Rates Mexico 2011*
> Highest: Chihuahua 90.6 / 100K
> Lowest: Yucatan 2.4 / 100K
> National Average: 20.0 /100K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Crime Rates Mexico 2012 (Jan-Jun)*
> Highest: Chihuahua 35.9 / 100K
> Lowest: Yucatan 1.1 /100K
> National Average: 9.4 /100K
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://secretariadoejecutivo.gob.mx...tiva_del_fuero_comun_y_fuero_federal_19972010


You must admit that there's big discrepancies in the police data? They're doing it in Brazil and Colombia as well (undercounting for political reasons). Chihuahua, Baja California and the Mexico City area in particular seem hugely undercounted.

The UN recently changed Mexico's data from the police to INEGI, the stats department. They had 5,000 more murders than the police and 5 per 100,000 more in rate per capita during 2010. They need to change Brazil and Colombia to their health or stats department sources also (have no idea why the police data is being used).

The INEGI 2011 preliminary report is out apparently but I haven't read it yet. It wouldn't surprise me you know if Juarez still had a higher murder rate than San Pedro Sula when their municipal report comes out at the end of the year. San Pedro with it's suburbs is approx. 145 per 100,000 for 2011, I have a feeling that Juarez is around 170 so I think a lot of people have got that back to front. The 148 for Juarez in the Mexican NGO report at the start of 2012 (which is higher than San Pedro Sula if you include the SPS suburbs anyway) I believe is from the police. At least I thought it was. Juarez includes all it's suburbs in a single municipality.

I've been wrong before. Not often, but I have been wrong.


----------



## -Corey-

We should expect the 2012 US murder rate in two weeks!


----------



## Blackburn023




----------



## chicagogeorge

Another violent weekend in the city of Chicago....



> *Report: Chicago shootings leave 9 dead, 28 wounded over the weekend
> *
> 
> CBS) CHICAGO - Nine people died and another 28 were wounded after another bloody weekend of gun violence in the Windy City, reports CBS Chicago.
> 
> Chicago police also arrested more than 300 people, most of whom they say are gang members, and seized more than 100 weapons in a city-wide drug bust, the station reports.
> 
> According to the station, Police Supt. Garry McCarthy announced the weekend drug crackdown aimed at reducing drug-related gang violence, and said that news reports tallying murders and shootings in Chicago could be exaggerating the city's violence problems.
> 
> McCarthy reportedly said that although the city's murder rate is up about 30 percent compared to last year, the murder rate was much higher earlier in the year, proving anti-gang strategies have been working to cut down on violence.
> 
> While Chicago police are trying to stem the surge of shootings in the city, an analysis shows that they often get little help from victims.
> 
> The Chicago Tribune reports that investigators have suspended nearly 80 percent of their investigations into nonfatal shootings in Chicago because the *victims wouldn't cooperate*. The newspaper reviewed more than 1,100 cases through the first seven months of the year.
> 
> Chief of Detectives Thomas Bryne says it's frustrating that there's still a "no-snitch" code at work.
> 
> *The Tribune reports that records show that 75.9 percent of the cases the newspaper examined were classified as "suspended" because the victims wouldn't cooperate with police. An additional 4.4 percent were cases in which police had identified a suspect but the victims wouldn't help with the prosecution.*


http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504083_...ngs-leave-9-dead-28-wounded-over-the-weekend/


----------



## Ste56phanief

or so this year


----------



## -Corey-

What's wrong with San Francisco?? :runaway:


----------



## techniques1200s

-Corey- said:


> What's wrong with San Francisco?? :runaway:


huh?

SF's murder rate isn't exactly low, but it's definitely not that high either. It's still 32% lower than the 2000's record high of 100 murders and a rate of 14/100,000 (in 2007), and the Bay Area's total is probably a bit lower than it was then too...and the murder total is far lower than it typically was in the 1970s, 1980s, and 1990s. The SF-Oakland-Fremont MSA does have a kind of high murder rate for US metro areas, but there are still around a dozen other metros that are worse. And the San Jose MSA has one of the lowest murder rates in the nation.

Though I guess the rise in murders in SF, Oakland and SJ, and the rest of the 15 largest Bay Area cities from 248 in 2010 to 310 in 2012 is kind of alarming.


----------



## Jonesy55

To be fair that is still pretty damn high considering it's one of the world's richest cities!


----------



## techniques1200s

Jonesy55 said:


> To be fair that is still pretty damn high considering it's one of the world's richest cities!


Yeah, well it has plenty of poor areas too...and by American standards (which is what i was comparing to) SF does not have that high of a murder rate, though it's not low either, and is still higher then NYC, LA, Seattle, San Diego, Portland, Honolulu, San Jose, San Antonio, Austin, etc (and of course is way higher than any Canadian and almost all European cities). But on the metro area (MSA) level the murder rate is kind of high by American standards. In 2010 I think it was, the SF-Oakland-Fremont MSA had the 13th highest murder rate out of the 100 largest metro areas in the US.


----------



## -Corey-

and even Los Angeles and San Diego are much safer!!


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles city as of 1/12/13 (population of roughly 4,000,000)

2013 - 9
2012 - 16
2011 - 10

down 44 and 10% respectively Year to date. Amazingly, total violent crime is down 21% so far this year and 24% from 2011


----------



## old school

*WASHINGTON DC TO 1/17/2013*

Washington DC, 50% Afro American, has had one (1) murder as of 1/17/2013 compared with five (5) at this time in 2012, a *decrease of 80%*
:cheers:
___________________
Salus Populi Suprema Lex Esto...


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago has had 28 murders through today. They've almost all been in neighborhoods on the south and west sides, almost all gang related. 80% of them have been young black males. Crime overall is down and most of the city is fairly safe, but these crazy ass kids running the streets in those areas to the west and south late at night is just insane. Very difficult problem to stop at this point.


----------



## aaabbbccc

Chicagoago said:


> Chicago has had 28 murders through today. They've almost all been in neighborhoods on the south and west sides, almost all gang related. 80% of them have been young black males. Crime overall is down and most of the city is fairly safe, but these crazy ass kids running the streets in those areas to the west and south late at night is just insane. Very difficult problem to stop at this point.


Just wondering what about the other 20 % ?


----------



## ObiUbamba

In 2010, there were only 6 murders in the City of Sarasota.


----------



## Aaronj09

As of 1 February, 0 murders.



Aaronj09 said:


> From what I can gather from news reports and the police website, there have been 6 or 7 murders in Leeds this year (murder probe for one, so not yet final), which would give it murder rate of 0.93 per 100,000 people or 0.79 per 100,000 people. If we manage to go get no murders for the rest of the year (looking certain, no murders since summer), then our murder numbers will be well down from 2005 levels (19 murders in 2005!).
> 
> Sadly official figures do not appear to be readily available!


Since this post, 2 murders occurred in December, so a figure of 1.0 per 100,000 looks a safe bet.


----------



## old school

*MURDER RATE IN WASHINGTON DC US OF A*

As of February 1, 2013 there were 5 murders in Washington, DC, 50% Afro-American human beings. This is a *decrease* of 16.7% from 2012...

Note: one of the murders was from a person who was shot in 2012 and died this year; so there were four (4) murders in January 2013.
:cheers:
____________________
Guns Kill...
Ban Guns...
Save Lives...


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles City as of 1/26/12

2013 - 19
2012 - 30
2011 - 21

Also, here is a snapshot from the LAPD year end report showing the comparisons from 2005 - 2012. What a decline in all sectors.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

World most violent place in 2012 - and if I understand right the US national football team is playing a match there.


----------



## -Corey-

I dont know where they gat that data from.. NO murder rate for 2012 was 27.95 and not 59...
http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/crime-in-the-u.s


----------



## Aaronj09

0. :cheer:


----------



## desertpunk

*Ciudad Juarez Now Ranked 19th Most Violent City*



> After previously being classified as the most violent city in the world, Juárez has again eluded that title as the number of homicides dipped last year. Juárez is now ranked 19th on a list of 50 deadly cities worldwide in 2012, according to a new report from the Citizens Council for Public Security and Criminal Justice, a Mexican think tank.
> 
> The rankings were released Thursday. Atop the list are San Pedro Sula, Honduras; Acapulco, Mexico; and Caracas, Venezuela. Acapulco, which ranked second, has been torn by drug gang violence in the past couple of years. Recently, a gang of armed, masked men burst into a rented home in the Mexican resort and raped six Spanish tourists.
> 
> The report's rankings were based on 2012 murders per 100,000 residents. The organization describes Juárez as the "most relevant case" for its significant drop in homicides. Juárez was classified as the most violent city in the world in 2008 through 2010. The city was second in 2011.
> 
> In 2010, Juárez had a rate of 229 homicides per 100,000 residents. In 2012, the homicide rate dropped to 56 per 100,000 residents, a decrease of 76 percent, the report says.



.


----------



## Mornnb

In Sydney the murder count last year was 43. And 22 drive by shootings but not all were fatalities, most murders were with knives. For its 4.6 million population, that means a homicide rate of 0.95 per 100 000. 
0.31 per 100 000 is the murder rate by firearms. Gun control works, San Francisco should consider it.


----------



## Fabio1976

San Pedro Sula number one again !!
http://www.seguridadjusticiaypaz.or...ad-mas-violenta-del-mundo-acapulco-la-segunda


----------



## isakres

desertpunk said:


> *Ciudad Juarez Now Ranked 19th Most Violent City*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Good news for Juarez.


----------



## Tincho_Lavie

sursena said:


> Sorry, but you can not mix up the United States and Puerto Rico.
> 
> Hispanic america is one of the most violent civilizations in the world, so is Brazil. American society is much more advanced politically, socially, financially, economically, enviromentally, cientifically or whatever than the best of our countries combined.


Not ALL of the "hispanic america"... Argentina and Chile have lower homicide rates than USA...

Source: Unodoc (Excel)


----------



## musiccity

Columbus, MS the city next door to Starkville has a burglary rate of nearly 2,000/100,000 :nuts:


----------



## techniques1200s

Murders in SF and Oakland so far this year:

San Francisco (pop. 800,000) - 9
Oakland (pop. 400,000) - 13

The latest two in SF were a man who was shot to death on the street in the Oceanview neighborhood, and an elderly newspaper vendor who was assaulted last month on Market street in downtown (he died last week from his injuries).


----------



## Blackraven

techniques1200s said:


> The latest two in SF were a man who was shot to death on the street in the Oceanview neighborhood, and an elderly newspaper vendor who was assaulted last month on Market street in downtown (he died last week from his injuries).


^^^Random acts of violence?

Anyways, that's terrible. I mean why would anyone want to attack an old newspaper vendor.....

Oh and not to mention, isn't it that Market Street should be one of the 'safer' places within the Bay Area? (along with Lombard and Powell)

If so, then how come something like this happened?


----------



## Mornnb

^^Maybe late at night, drunken violence? That's usually the reason here.


----------



## techniques1200s

Blackraven said:


> ^^^Random acts of violence?
> 
> Anyways, that's terrible. I mean why would anyone want to attack an old newspaper vendor.....
> 
> Oh and not to mention, isn't it that Market Street should be one of the 'safer' places within the Bay Area? (along with Lombard and Powell)
> 
> If so, then how come something like this happened?





Mornnb said:


> ^^Maybe late at night, drunken violence? That's usually the reason here.


The shooting could have been random, but I'm guessing it probably had something to do with drugs or some kind of dispute (it occurred in a high crime area).

The newspaper vendor appears to have been randomly attacked though, and it happened at 11am, not late at night. And yes Market street passes through the middle of downtown, so in an ideal world it would be far safer, but there's a 4-5 block section that borders the Tenderloin, and has long had problems with violence (sometimes drug or gang related, sometimes robberies or arguments gone bad, sometimes random), drugs, homeless people, boarded up buildings etc. The newspaper vendor was assaulted on one of the nicest and busiest parts of Market street though, at the intersection with Montgomery street, right in the heart of downtown (Montgomery is known as the "wall street of the west"). My guess is that he was attacked by a crazy homeless person, but who knows.

http://www.sfgate.com/default/article/Newspaper-vendor-dies-of-attack-injuries-4307265.php


----------



## Blackraven

techniques1200s said:


> The shooting could have been random, but I'm guessing it probably had something to do with drugs or some kind of dispute (it occurred in a high crime area).
> 
> The newspaper vendor appears to have been randomly attacked though, and it happened at 11am, not late at night. And yes Market street passes through the middle of downtown, so in an ideal world it would be far safer, but there's a 4-5 block section that borders the *Tenderloin*, and has long had problems with violence (sometimes drug or gang related, sometimes robberies or arguments gone bad, sometimes random), drugs, homeless people, boarded up buildings etc. The newspaper vendor was assaulted on one of the nicest and busiest parts of Market street though, at the intersection with Montgomery street, right in the heart of downtown (Montgomery is known as the "wall street of the west"). My guess is that he was attacked by a crazy homeless person, but who knows.
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/default/article/Newspaper-vendor-dies-of-attack-injuries-4307265.php


Good lord. I can't believe that we stayed in a hotel near that area during our first trip to America back in year 2010 (i.e. the name was Alexis Park Hotel). We arrived in SFO at dark so it was really scary and there were virtually little-to-no people in that area of Polk Street. And then soon after, we decide to look for a nearby convenience store to buy some bottled water and heading back to our hotel, we felt that there were some people trying to follow us from behind. It was kinda scary.

Should there be more police and security to prevent these types of incidents?


----------



## techniques1200s

Blackraven said:


> Good lord. I can't believe that we stayed in a hotel near that area during our first trip to America back in year 2010 (i.e. the name was Alexis Park Hotel). We arrived in SFO at dark so it was really scary and there were virtually little-to-no people in that area of Polk Street. And then soon after, we decide to look for a nearby convenience store to buy some bottled water and heading back to our hotel, we felt that there were some people trying to follow us from behind. It was kinda scary.
> 
> Should there be more police and security to prevent these types of incidents?


haha, don't worry TOO much, as long as you have basic street smarts, and aren't walking around at 2am. The tenderloin definitely has a high crime rate, but it has tons of "normal" people and "normal" stuff going on too. It's right in the middle of downtown, and there are plenty of people just passing through during the day, so while the hood can often feel pretty sketchy, it can often feel pretty safe too. But that should go without saying, because ANY high crime neighborhood in any city is relatively safe most of the time. Bad stuff does happen at all hours though, and the area usually feels much more sketchy at night, though the worst violence most often happens between people who know each other or who are battling for drug turf and such. You can at times be on one of the worst corners of the Tenderloin, and it can feel pretty safe, while at other times it will feel like a re-enactment of Mad Max (people following you is the least of your worries when it comes to crime there...it has the highest robbery rate in SF, and several tourists have even been shot there over the past few years, all of them hit by stray bullets). The tenderloin does have lots of nice aspects, such as tons of historic architecture, good cheap ethnic food (mostly Indian and Vietnamese), lots of interesting dive bars, some night clubs, some nice boutique hotels, it's home to lots of immigrants (mostly from vietnam and latin america), lots of families etc...but the bad side can be pretty bad too, with drugs, gangs, violence, homeless people, prostitution, decrepit residential hotels managed by slumlords, etc. If I'm not mistaken, it's also the main drop-off point in SF for parolees and released prisoners, and there's also a concentration there of city social services for the homeless and drug addicts, which adds to the large number of homeless and addicts already on the streets in that particular area. The location right in the middle of downtown, and adjacent to ultra-touristy and expensive union square means that the city government and tourist hotels in Union Square often try to downplay crime in the tenderloin, so as to not scare tourists away, and some hotels in the tenderloin will even lie and claim that they're located in union square, in order to attract unsuspecting tourists.

As for the hotel that you stayed at, it's at the edge of the Tenderloin, so you weren't staying in the worst part. Most of Downtown SF is safe just like any other big city downtown...but from what I've seen over the years, because of the Tenderloin, I'm pretty confident in saying that downtown SF has one of the highest crime rates of any big city downtown in the US. It's pretty crazy how in a matter of 1-2 blocks you can go from areas that are among the wealthiest in the nation, to one of the poorest urban neighborhoods in the nation.

And as for police presence, there's tons of it already. The tenderloin has it's own police station, and another substation is planned to open up as well. If there's a violent incident and you call the cops, they'll probably be there in a couple minutes, and they usually do an annual sweep where they arrest dozens of drug dealers...but there's only so much the police can do. It's not uncommon for people to commit crimes right in front of the police station, even. The tenderloin is slowly getting better though. It was worse 10-20 years ago.


----------



## techniques1200s

SF is now at 10 murders, up from 8 at this time last year. The latest was a fatal shooting in the Bayview district:

http://www.ktvu.com/news/news/crime-law/one-arrested-after-morning-shooting-bayview/nWgSd/

There was also a justified homicide yesterday, when a car chase suspect was shot dead by police officers after raising a gun at them.


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago is calming down at least. 43 murders the first 31 days of the year and have had 16 the next 34 days...


----------



## old school

*NUMBER OF MURDERS IN WASHINGTON DC US OF A*

The number of murders as of March 5 is 12 compared to 14 at this time last year, a *decrease* of 14%...
:cheers::cheers:


----------



## SASH

Rotterdam (pop. 616.000) The Netherlands 10 murders so far.


----------



## ssiguy2

Holy crap, I wouldn't have expected that high a murder rate in the Netherlands.


----------



## Tincho_Lavie

^^ it's 1.62 homicides / 100k inhabitants, it's not that high...


----------



## Blackraven

Any information regarding the following places:
-Atlanta, Georgia, USA
-Puerto Rico (particularly San Juan and Aguadilla)
-North Carolina, USA


----------



## Chicagoago

Blackraven said:


> Any information regarding the following places:
> -Atlanta, Georgia, USA
> -Puerto Rico (particularly San Juan and Aguadilla)
> -North Carolina, USA


North Carolina is a state that's larger than England and has 10 million people. Are you looking for a specific city? The state as a whole gets around 500 murders per year.

Murder rate peaked in the 1970's at around 13.5/100,000. Currently it's gone down quite a bit like most of the USA to around 5.0/100,000.


----------



## musiccity

Blackraven said:


> Any information regarding the following places:
> -Atlanta, Georgia, USA
> -Puerto Rico (particularly San Juan and Aguadilla)
> -North Carolina, USA


Last year, Atlanta city proper had about 90 murders for a murder rate of 21/100,000


----------



## DarkGold

Blackraven said:


> Any information regarding the following places:
> -Atlanta, Georgia, USA
> -Puerto Rico (particularly San Juan and Aguadilla)
> -North Carolina, USA


Puerto Rico ended 2012 with 977 homicides (not official) for a rate of 25.7/100,000 approx. That's a decrease of 158 killings compared to 2011.

Reference: ENDI


----------



## alekssa1

del


----------



## SASH

Tincho_Lavie said:


> ^^ it's 1.62 homicides / 100k inhabitants, it's not that high...


It would not be high if it was for a whole year, but 10 murders in 2 Months is high. (for a 616.000 city)


----------



## Nrez

sursena said:


> Sorry, but you can not mix up the United States and Puerto Rico.
> 
> Hispanic america is one of the most violent civilizations in the world, so is Brazil. American society is much more advanced politically, socially, financially, economically, enviromentally, cientifically or whatever than the best of our countries combined.





Tincho_Lavie said:


> Not ALL of the "hispanic america"... Argentina and Chile have lower homicide rates than USA...
> 
> Source: Unodoc (Excel)


Yes because for some people LA is composed of 100% Narco ruled Mexico or poverty striken Brazil and there are NO cultural distinctions in a region of 20+ countries and 500+ millon people.....



Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> And how come you reached this absurd conclusion? Have you ever been to Brazil? Have you ever visited a Brazilian police precinct? Have you ever met a Brazilian?
> 
> Indeed there are cultural differences between Brazil and Australia and those differences explain why Australian rates are bigger.


Some of you Brazilians are so blind by nationalism... only because your economy is growing and you are the 5th or 6th largest economy do you actually believe your social indicators will be at the same level that those of a developed country? Specially Australia wich is *2nd *on HDI ranking while Brazil is 85 there can't be anything (or almost, and rape sure isn't...) better in Brazil than in Australia, socially speaking xD... 

God stop being so blind, it's always the same with you... Brazil has a lot to improve still to compete on social indicators with developed countries...


----------



## clockworkpedro

Yuri S Andrade said:


> You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> In Brazil there are two sources to inform homicides: the states' secretaries, but also, the Healthy Ministry. The late of course, consider homicide, pretty much any provoked death. That's why their numbers are slighter bigger: 10%.
> 
> For instance: a gang member killed by an officer in duty is homicide for the hospital, but not for the justice system.


See the following:

_"O problema ocorre em decorrência de uma falha no sistema de informação dos Institutos Médicos Legais. 

Muitas mortes são lançadas no sistema como "intenção indeterminada", uma espécie de limbo estatístico que não define o que é homicídio, acidente ou suicídio. Na dúvida, o IML simplesmente lança como caso não esclarecido. 

*É evidente que em muitos casos, quando o óbito é registrado, não é possível identificar a causa. A questão é que nem sempre, após a investigação policial, o dado é atualizado. 

Além disso, há situações em que, apesar das evidências, peritos e policiais deliberadamente não classificam a morte como homicídio com a intenção de maquiar estatísticas.*"_

Statistics from police and Ministry of Health are being rigged. The Brazilian press did some coverage of the Rio de Janeiro scandal two years ago, when it was very clear that they were understating crime data, and the same happened in Sao Paulo state seven years ago, but with less press coverage. 



Nrez said:


> Some of you Brazilians are so blind by nationalism... only because your economy is growing and you are the 5th or 6th largest economy do you actually believe your social indicators will be at the same level that those of a developed country? Specially Australia wich is 2nd on HDI ranking while Brazil is 85 there can't be anything (or almost, and rape sure isn't...) better in Brazil than in Australia, socially speaking xD...
> 
> God stop being so blind, it's always the same with you... Brazil has a lot to improve still to compete on social indicators with developed countries...


There's a word in Portuguese for that: ufanismo. Brazilians tend do be extremely defensive when a foreigner exposes facts about the country. The sad reality is that, you don't need statistics to be aware of those issues, live in any Brazilian city for a while and you'll realise that real life is, well, dangerous. You can hide it and sell the country as a paradise land, but the reality is just outside the window.


----------



## Tincho_Lavie

Nrez said:


> Yes because for some people LA is composed of 100% Narco ruled Mexico or poverty striken Brazil and there are NO cultural distinctions in a region of 20+ countries and 500+ millon people.....


That, my friend, is called ignorance. But thankfully that doesn't happen in all the countries though that kind of generalizations are very normal in USA.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
I'd answer those two newcomer trolls (the worst kind), but whatever.


----------



## clockworkpedro

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> I'd answer those two newcomer trolls (the worst kind), but whatever.


I am not a troll, but yes, I am a newcomer. What about discussing the rigging of the official statistics?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
I don't know. How come calling me "ufanista" is part of "discussing official statistics"? 

BTW, I'm the only one here posting hard data. Others are only using bigotry as the numbers didn't please them.


----------



## Nrez

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> I'd answer those two newcomer trolls (the worst kind), but whatever.


I was lurking for a while, in all your posts i saw you always called a "troll" anyone who even slightly critizes brazil....you have to be more realistic and not so defensive...

ON: The murder rate here (Buenos Aires) is around 3 or 4 per 100.000 habitants. The country is around 3.4/100k, one of the lowest of the Americas, but a little high compared to Europe. The media higly exaggerates the homicide rate in the country tough.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
No dear, you came out of nowhere (actually you're probably a banned forumer who keeps coming back to haunt us all) and starts ranting. Making nosense, bringing a country vs country (which is forbidden) and as the data didn't please you, you had nothing but to hide behind a barrage of raw bigotry. 

We are here to discuss data/facts, not your own prejudices.


----------



## clockworkpedro

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> I don't know. How come calling me "ufanista" is part of "discussing official statistics"?
> 
> BTW, I'm the only one here posting hard data. Others are only using bigotry as the numbers didn't please them.


In this case, I take back my words. I'm sorry if I misinterpreted your attitude. I'm just tired of this denialism that I see all over the internet, and especially in international forums, while there are good and bad things about Brazil, some Brazilians only want to expose the bright side. 

I agreed with some of the comments about rape reports because I was raised in Brazil, and there is a huge difference between the attitude in that country and in a few other places. Because of that, it's hard to compare real life statistics and how does it affects society. Including women's attitude when they are physically harmed and don't have the access to a functional and efficient justice system that will protect them after filling a police report.

Regarding the homicide rate, which is why this thread was made, it's not a matter of statistics that please me or not. I don't live in Brazil, therefore they don't affect me. The issue is that is yet unknown if this data could be trusted, since the Brazilian government has been acused several time of hiding the official numbers. This is a win for the government, but certainly not for the people.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

clockworkpedro said:


> In this case, I take back my words. I'm sorry if I misinterpreted your attitude. I'm just tired of this denialism that I see all over the internet, and especially in international forums, while there are good and bad things about Brazil, some Brazilians only want to expose the bright side.


For obvious reasons, it would be impossible to show a "bright side of Brazil" in this thread. In any case, it's not necessary to create an even worse fantastic scenario. Let's stick to the facts/data.




clockworkpedro said:


> I agreed with some of the comments about rape reports because I was raised in Brazil, and there is a huge difference between the attitude in that country and in a few other places. Because of that, it's hard to compare real life statistics and how does it affects society. Including women's attitude when they are physically harmed and don't have the access to a functional and efficient justice system that will protect them after filling a police report.


Yes, at least you agree with me there's no ground to suggest rapes in Brazil are underreported compared to other countries.

I would say they're more likely to be underreported in countries like the US (and maybe Australia) with a very strong rape culture. For instance, rape in colleges and parties in the US are a commonplace while in Brazil it's pretty much unheard of. The reasons, in my opinion, are the ones I mentioned on the post #4061.




clockworkpedro said:


> Regarding the homicide rate, which is why this thread was made, it's not a matter of statistics that please me or not. I don't live in Brazil, therefore they don't affect me. The issue is that is yet unknown if this data could be trusted, since the Brazilian government has been acused several time of hiding the official numbers. This is a win for the government, but certainly not for the people.


It's impossible to provide the exact number of homicides due the complexity of the subject. There are so many legal, medical complications. It's not only a Brazilian problem as you've implied.


----------



## clockworkpedro

Yuri S Andrade said:


> I would say they're more likely to be underreported in countries like the US (and maybe Australia) with a very strong rape culture. For instance, rape in colleges and parties in the US are a commonplace while in Brazil it's pretty much unheard of. The reasons, in my opinion, are the ones I mentioned on the post #4061.


Sexual violence is probably the most under-reported crime in the world. However, the lack of an efficient justice system might prevent many women to report it in some countries, while the presence of an efficient justice system might encourage reporting in others. This is indeed a complex issue.



Yuri S Andrade said:


> It's impossible to provide the exact number of homicides due the complexity of the subject. There are so many legal, medical complications. It's not only a Brazilian problem as you've implied.


I didn't imply it was a Brazilian problem - I said it was happening in Brazil.


----------



## Tincho_Lavie

Yuri S Andrade said:


> ^^
> I'd answer those two newcomer trolls (the worst kind), but whatever.


How am i a troll? did i say something that is not true?


----------



## fuzzer

sursena said:


> *Rio de Janeiro > 22 per 100thousand*


I'm a bit dubious about these Rio stats, are they from the police? The ministry of health (DataSUS) show more homicides in Rio during 2010 than the previous two years. I don't know about 2011 because there's a big delay with their 2011 preliminary numbers. Their 2012's will be a long way off if we're still wating for 2011. Normally a given year's provisional data is available the following September.

2008: 4,295
2009: 4,073
2010: *4,585* (_*39*_ *per 100,000*)

2010 pop. 11,835,708

As well as opposing the police trend by *increasing* during this time, it would have to have practically halved in two years. I don't think that's happened.

Edit: I forgot to add that police action and legal homicides are included in the health numbers but not the police. This is around 10 per 100,000, which would partly explain the disparity.


----------



## fuzzer

Nrez said:


> I was lurking for a while, in all your posts i saw you always called a "troll" anyone who even slightly critizes brazil....you have to be more realistic and not so defensive...
> 
> ON: The murder rate here (Buenos Aires) is around 3 or 4 per 100.000 habitants. The country is around 3.4/100k, one of the lowest of the Americas, but a little high compared to Europe. The media higly exaggerates the homicide rate in the country tough.


To be fair you're talking about the 'Ciudad' Buenos Aires admin. division, right? The problem with the "City of Buenos Aires" is that it excludes most of the "city of Buenos Aires" (deliberate use of caps).

The murder rate increases significantly when you include the entire urban area. Much like Mexico City, or Rio to a degree.


----------



## Nrez

fuzzer said:


> To be fair you're talking about the 'Ciudad' Buenos Aires admin. division, right? The problem with the "City of Buenos Aires" is that it excludes most of the "city of Buenos Aires" (deliberate use of caps).
> 
> The murder rate increases significantly when you include the entire urban area. Much like Mexico City, or Rio to a degree.


Including the entire area it's about 6. And, no, it's not like Rio or Mexico City, it's not even 20% the rate of Rio... :S. The discrepancy city-metro it's about 2 more homicides per 100k.

Here it's the rate of some American cities in the year 2009





















Yuri S Andrade said:


> No dear, you came out of nowhere (actually you're probably a banned forumer who keeps coming back to haunt us all) and starts ranting. Making nosense, bringing a country vs country (which is forbidden) and as the data didn't please you, you had nothing but to hide behind a barrage of raw bigotry.
> 
> We are here to discuss data/facts, not your own prejudices.


Sorry but i am new here, i have lurked some threads here tough (mainly the "wich will be the next developed country", where i saw many of your posts). And no, i don't have any prejudice towars brazil, i just don't like the attitude of some brazilians in this forum.


----------



## fuzzer

Nrez said:


> Including the entire area it's about 6. And, no, it's not like Rio or Mexico City, it's not even 20% the rate of Rio... :S. The discrepancy city-metro it's about 2 more homicides per 100k.
> 
> Here it's the rate of some American cities in the year 2009


Oh I didn't mean that, I meant the murder rate goes up by a not dissimilar percentage when you include the whole city, not that it's as high as Rio or Mexico City. It certainly isn't that.

I must disagree slightly with some of the list you posted. I've seen it before on some site and meh....I find it a bit iffy in places. Legal city/city proper boundaries have to be the most useless thing in the history of the world. Talk about not doing what it says on the tin.

Diego Valle Jones has a couple of articles talking about Mexican and US cities:

http://blog.diegovalle.net/2011/12/homicides-in-mexico-2010.html

http://www.diegovalle.net/narcomap (click on a city and then 'yearly count' - it also links to the 2011 FBI rates)

New York includes far more of it's logical area than the other American cities, that's partly why it looks so low. In fact, in 2011, it's murder rate was higher than Washington's was. Though it appears to have dropped quite a bit in 2012, whatever you do don't listen to Bloomberg comparing NY with other American cities. Worst methodology _*ever*_. I mean, seriously bad!

The murder rates for Bogota, Tijuana, Medellin and Cali absolutely increased in 2009, someone's given the list maker the wrong info there. This is my elaboration of the list above based on 2010 (source not bolded, missing a few cities):

*Toronto, Canada (1.40)* StatsCan 
*New York, United States (4.72)* FBI
*Washington, United States (5.27)* FBI
*Los Angeles, United States (5.30)* FBI
*Mexico City (13.88)* INEGI
*Sao Paulo, Brazil (16.65)* DataSUS, IBGE
*Bogota, Colombia (21.45)* DANE
*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil (38.74)* DataSUS, IBGE
*Tijuana, Mexico (75.71)* INEGI
*Medellin, Colombia (80.03)* DANE
*Cali, Colombia (88.80)* DANE

The rates for Bogota and Medellin have plunged back down in the last year and two years respectively. TJ's plunged in 2011 by over half from 2010.


----------



## skies/

The murder rate in Bogota stood at 16 last year and is projected to fall to about 13 by the end of 2013, needless to say the list is outdated. Same goes for Medellín and Cali, both of which saw a decrease in the number of murders.


----------



## geococcyx

I´m happy to report that murder rates in most mexican cities is dropping. A very positive development.


----------



## isakres

Tincho_Lavie said:


> Not ALL of the "hispanic america"... Argentina and Chile have lower homicide rates than USA...
> 
> Source: Unodoc (Excel)



Argentina, Chile and Uruguay clearly have dreamy homicide rates that are even lower than those of some developed countries but Argentina clearly has a problem with robbery, which remain above average even for latinamerican standards.


----------



## calaguyo

Blackraven said:


> Someone should post murder statistics for the Philippines (to see if there has been any improvement at all here in this country that has the worst crimes levels in all of South East Asia)


The figures are just dismal 

~350 crime rate per 100,000 people! Very dissapointing that law-enforcers are the ones committing most of the crimes.

~5.4 murder rate per 100,000 people, 3rd in South East Asia. Highset is Myanmar followed by Indonesia.

wiki


----------



## Spookvlieger

LtBk said:


> Eurostat shows Belgium having over 1 million crimes per year in last few years. That's like 1/10 of total crime of the US in a country that has little over 3% of the US population. Are things measured differently in Belgium and Europe in general?


Belgian Federal police official numbers only speak of 447.355 crimes in 2011. I posted this in post 4114. However I do think things are recorded differently but I have no idea how that is done.

The number might haven been 1million in the late 80ties early 90ties. I have no doubt about that.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edit: I found your Eurostat data http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/portal/page/portal/crime/data/database and I think I can explain it.

The Number I found of 447.355 crimes in 2011 excludes internet crimes (internet scam, hacking, ect...) The number of eurostat probably includes internet crimes. So now the question is. Does the USA have a significant database that records internet crimes and are tehy included in the numbers on Eurostat?


----------



## LtBk

I'm not sure to be honest. I think a lot of crime in the US tends to be unreported by the police agencies.


----------



## musiccity

Tons of crime here goes unreported, and the US has the highest rate of internet crime in the World.


----------



## Mikejesmike

New york city up to may 5th
2012 133
2013 99
2012 had 417 murders, this year could end with 290 -310
Also the bronx has 18 so far this year compared to 35 last year at the same time


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Mikejesmike said:


> New york city up to may 5th
> 2012 133
> 2013 99
> 2012 had 417 murders, this year could end with 290 -310
> Also the bronx has 18 so far this year compared to 35 last year at the same time


its funny how the LAPD and NYPD release stats the same day... must be a Bratton thing

Los Angeles as of 5/4/13

2013 - 87
2012 - 102
2011- 96

Down 15% and 9% respectively


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Crime growing:
> 
> *São Paulo Jan-Mar 2013 vs Jan-March 2012*
> 
> *Homicides* --- 305 --- 248 --- +18%
> 
> _*Latrocínios*_ (robbery followed by murder) --- 40 --- 22 --- +82%
> 
> *Rapes* --- 867 --- 668 --- +26%
> 
> *Car robbery* --- 23,254 --- 22,470 --- +3%
> 
> ^^
> Figures for São Paulo capital (11,376,685 inh. 2012). On the state (41,901,219 inh. 2012), there were 1,189 homicides and 101 _latrocínios_ between Jan and Mar of 2013.


*São Paulo* (capital): *April 2013 vs April 2012*

*Homicides* --- 95 --- 103 --- -8%

_*Latrocínios*_ (robbery followed by murder) --- 14 --- 9 --- +55%

*Rapes* --- 246 --- 233 --- +5%


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

LOS ANGELES CITY as of 5/18/13

2013 - 95
2012 - 117
2011 - 109

Down *19%* and *13%* respectively. 

More details... 

17 murders between 4/21 and 5/18
19 murders between 3/24 and 4/20
23 murders between 2/24 and 3/23

were even seeing declines month to month now. great news

Overall violent crime down *11%* from 2012 and *19%* from 2011. Breaking that down further

Rape is down *33%* from 2012 to 2013 ytd (319 to 215)
Robbery is down *12%* from 2012 to 2013 ytd (3259 to 2866)
Agg Assault is down *8%* from 2012 to 2013 (3031 to 2781)


----------



## old school

*WASHINGTON, DC, US OF A*

Washington DC recorded 28 murders as of May 31, 2013 a *decrease *of *17%*...:cheers:
______________________
Community, Compassion, Compromise...


----------



## Robi_damian

My city recorded 4 murders last year, so it registers 1.3/100.000 as of 2012.

Nationally, as of 2011:

4 counties in Romania registered 0 murders in 2011, while Prahova county (the largest save for the capital) registered just 3 for a rate of 0.4/100.000.

Overall, murders have decreased 3-fold in 19 years. 










Romania is now a very safe country. I had both Panamanian and Brazilian people visit my company and in both cases they were saying how incredible it is to be able to walk at 2-3 AM in any single part of the city you want while feeling completely safe, especially as a girl.


----------



## Jonesy55

Two men convicted of first murder in Scotland's Western Isles since 1968.












> Two men have been found guilty
> of the first confirmed murder in
> the Western Isles for more than 40
> years Johnathan MacKinnon and Stefan Millar, both 22, were
> convicted of killing homeless
> teenager Liam Aitchison, 16,
> whose body was found in a disused
> building in Stornoway, Isle of
> Lewis, partially clothed with 20 stab wounds. They were convicted
> after a three-week trial at the high
> court in Glasgow. The two men, both of whom denied involvement in his death,
> killed Aitchison amid a furious row
> during a drinking session at Millar's
> house in Plasterfield on the
> outskirts of Stornoway in
> November 2011. As the two men were found guilty, there were shouts of "yes"
> and "pair of monsters" from
> Aitchison's family. Aitchison, who had briefly been a member of the Scottish youth
> parliament, and came from South
> Uist, had been drifting between
> flats and friends houses in
> Stornoway for several months,
> borrowing off friends and shoplifting, before he disappeared. Millar, who took the witness stand to insist he was innocent,
> was convicted partly after the court
> heard he had boasted about the
> murder to a cellmate at Porterfield
> prison in Inverness while on
> remand. His fellow remand prisoner, Dominic Long, 17, told the court
> Millar had bragged about the
> killing. Long had at first been
> reluctant to give evidence until Iain
> McSporran, the prosecutor, showed
> him a photograph of Aitchison's body. Long said that Millar "told me he killed him" and that "they had
> taken him to an abandoned place
> and killed him". MacKinnon – who
> had a violent temper, carried a
> knife and was known to have cut
> himself earlier with a meat clever he had stolen from a trawler he
> worked on – did not give evidence. The prosecution case suggested the three men got into a violent
> row after Aitchison stole a bottle of
> MacKinnon's aftershave, abefore
> killing him with a bottle and a
> knife after leaving Millar's home
> late on 22 November. No murder weapons were found. There was no forensic
> evidence directly tying either man
> to what was a violent death,
> despite an extensive police search
> of Millar's home, which included
> opening up drains in the street, and of the derelict building where
> Aitchison's body was found at
> Steinish, close to Stornoway
> airport's runway. Millar's defence lawyer, Frances McMenamin QC said that without
> Long's evidence, which was a
> "piece of made up exaggeration",
> there would be no case against her
> client. Summing up, she told the jury: "The crown would have you believe
> that Stefan Millar chose a then 16-
> year-old – a total stranger with
> such obvious and serious problems
> – and, having earlier maintained
> his innocence, confesses to Dominic Long." While there have been one or two unsolved deaths in the
> Western Isles, which generally has
> a very low crime rate, the last
> confirmed murder involved the
> killing of Mary Mackenzie, an 80-
> year-old crofter, in 1968.


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago:

2013: 144
2012: 219

-75 (-34%)


----------



## Mikejesmike

New York City 
2013-141
2012-181


----------



## Harshada

Hi :bash:

Mumbai City
2010:227
2011:202
While 227 murdered cases registered in Mumbai 2010, the number is decreased in 2011.
While 227 murder cases were registered in 2010, the number decreased to 202 in 2011. - See more at: http://www.indianexpress.com/news/m...elderly-killings/898346/#sthash.5hLgQ8xj.dpuf


----------



## Aaronj09

2nd murder of the year in Leeds this week (domestic stabbing), and the first since February (population 751,500).


----------



## Blackraven

Jonesy55 said:


> Two men convicted of first murder in Scotland's Western Isles since 1968.


Hang on a minute. Forgive me for asking this (since my comprehension is poor tonight)

So this article states that no one has been murdered in that area of Scotland for a period of 40 years?

Wow.

@Robi_damian

That's impressive news for Romania.

Anyways, from what I can tell, it seems like Romania is one of the safest countries in Eastern Europe right now. Good news =)

I imagine that even if I visit Romania, I couldn't imagine any instance where someone would want to end my life when I'm in Romania. 

Heck, I think a foreign tourist visiting Romania would worry more about any language barriers...........rather than on personal safety.

Though I heard that the English speaking rate for Romania is 29%. Dunno if that's good or bad though.

P.S.
Anyways, to countries with absurdly low rates of violent crime OR have ZERO CRIME (i.e. Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore, Monaco, Malta, etc.)

What are the main reason(s) for such?
-Progressive economy?
-Culture and/or general behavior of people?
-Effective police and law enforcement?


----------



## calaguyo

^Been to Bucharest last year and never feel unsafe!


----------



## Jonesy55

Blackraven said:


> Hang on a minute. Forgive me for asking this (since my comprehension is poor tonight)
> 
> So this article states that no one has been murdered in that area of Scotland for a period of 40 years?
> 
> Wow.


That's right, though to be fair the population is only 28,000 it's a bunch of remote islands.


----------



## Jonesy55

The FBI has released it's provisional Uniform Crime Report figures for 2012.

They show a 1.5% rise in murder across the board and 60 cities over 100,000 that had a murder rate in excess of 10.0/100k during the year. Herren them those cities had a population of over 20m people, or 1 in 15 US residents.


----------



## Jonesy55

And here are those cities in order of murder rate:

City - Rate - Population

Flint, MI - 61.99 - 0.10m
Detroit, MI - 54.59 - 0.71m
New Orleans, LA - 53.19 - 0.36m
Jackson, MS - 35.81 - 0.18m
St Louis, MO - 35.46 - 0.32m
Baltimore, MD - 35.01 - 0.63m
Newark, NJ - 34.06 - 0.28m
Oakland, CA - 31.54 - 0.40m
Birmingham, AL - 31.42 - 0.21m
Baton Rouge, LA - 28.51 - 0.23m
Stockton, CA - 23.74 - 0.30m
Little Rock, AR - 22.95 - 0.20m
Kansas City, MO - 22.63 - 0.46m
Miami Gardens, FL - 22.49 - 0.11m
Philadelphia, PA - 21.51 - 1.54m
Cleveland, OH - 21.33 - 0.39m
Montgomery, AL - 21.05 - 0.21m
Memphis, TN - 20.23 - 0.66m
Richmond, VA - 20.21 - 0.21m
Atlanta, GA - 18.99 - 0.44m
Chicago, IL - 18.46 - 2.71m
Hartford, CT - 18.37 - 0.13m
Buffalo, NY - 18.29 - 0.26m
South Bend, IN - 17.75 - 0.10m
Rochester, NY - 16.98 - 0.21m
Richmond, CA - 16.92 - 0.11m
Dayton, OH - 16.88 - 0.14m
Miami, FL - 16.65 - 0.41m
West Palm Beach, FL - 16.60 - 0.10m
Cincinnati, OH - 15.53 - 0.30m
Milwaukee, WI - 15.18 - 0.60m
Bridgeport, CT - 15.07 - 0.15m
Paterson, NJ - 14.27 - 0.15m
Oklahoma City, OK - 14.27 - 0.60m
Norfolk, VA - 13.86 - 0.25m
Toledo, OH - 13.64 - 0.29m
Salinas, CA - 13.60 - 0.15m
Pittsburgh, PA - 13.14 - 0.31m
New Haven, CT - 13.08 - 0.13m
North Charleston, SC - 12.91 - 0.10m
Mobile, AL - 12.72 - 0.25m
Allentown, PA - 12.57 - 0.12m
Inglewood, CA - 12.56 - 0.11m
Dallas, TX - 12.40 - 1.24m
Akron, OH - 12.10 - 0.20m
Indianapolis, IN - 12.04 - 0.84m
Vallejo, CA - 11.87 - 0.12m
Topeka, KA - 11.64 - 0.13m
Lansing, MI - 11.34 - 0.11m
Pomona, CA - 11.22 - 0.15m
Elizabeth, NJ - 11.09 - 0.13m
Jacksonville, FL - 11.06 - 0.84m
Newport News, VA - 11.01 - 0.18m
Kansas City, KA - 10.87 - 0.15m
Beaumont, TX - 10.80 - 0.12m
Fayetteville, NC - 10.68 - 0.21m
Nashville, TN -10.63 - 0.62m
Tulsa, OK - 10.53 - 0.40m
Norwalk, CA - 10.25 - 0.11m
Fresno, CA - 10.08 - 0.51m


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Crime growing:
> 
> *São Paulo Jan-Mar 2013 vs Jan-March 2012*
> 
> *Homicides* --- 305 --- 248 --- +18%
> 
> _*Latrocínios*_ (robbery followed by murder) --- 40 --- 22 --- +82%
> 
> *Rapes* --- 867 --- 668 --- +26%
> 
> *Car robbery* --- 23,254 --- 22,470 --- +3%
> 
> ^^
> Figures for São Paulo capital (11,376,685 inh. 2012). On the state (41,901,219 inh. 2012), there were 1,189 homicides and 101 _latrocínios_ between Jan and Mar of 2013.





Yuri S Andrade said:


> *São Paulo* (capital): *April 2013 vs April 2012*
> 
> *Homicides* --- 95 --- 103 --- -8%
> 
> _*Latrocínios*_ (robbery followed by murder) --- 14 --- 9 --- +55%
> 
> *Rapes* --- 246 --- 233 --- +5%



*São Paulo* (capital): *May 2013 vs May 2012*

*Homicides* --- 108 --- 103 --- +5%

_*Latrocínios*_ (robbery followed by murder) --- 14 --- 16 --- -14%

*Rapes* --- 243 --- 260 --- -7%


----------



## old school

*WASHINGTON, DC US OF A*

Washington, DC recorded 39 murders as of July 3, 2013, a *DECREASE* of 9% :cheers::cheers::cheers:
____________________________________
Community, Compassion, Compromise...


----------



## isakres

Murder rates in Mexico keep dropping confirming the trend started in the early 2012.



Xvr said:


> Taza de homicidios siguen bajando en México
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://secretariadoejecutivo.gob.mx...tiva_del_fuero_comun_y_fuero_federal_19972010


Mexico may close 2013 with a murder rate of 16.2 / 100,000 if the trend continues.


----------



## chicagogeorge

Bloody holiday weekend in Chicago

70 people shot and 14 killed, in mostly gang related incidents 


http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news/local&id=9165214


----------



## Jonesy55

New figures comparing homicide rates in the countries of the EU. Comparing the 2008-10 average with the 2005-07 average shows a decrease for most countries.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Londrina* reversing the downward trend: *111* homicides in 2012. 10 victims were women, 75% were solved and 84% were perpetrated using guns.
> 
> Historic:
> 
> 2011: 93
> 2010: 108
> 2009: 130
> 2008: 128
> 2007: 86
> 2006: 116
> 2005: 125
> 2004: 176
> 2003: 191
> 
> Population (Census 2010): 506,000
> Population (Census 2000): 447,000


Figures for the first semester in *Londrina*. The lowest since 2010:

*2013 --- 36*
2012 --- 55
2011 --- 37
2010 --- 61

Projecting a 72 murders or a *13.8/100,000* rate for the end of the year.


----------



## musiccity

5 shootings, 1 stabbing last night in Nashville. All separate incidents

http://www.wkrn.com/story/22835538/...1-stabbing-causes-alarming-night-in-nashville


----------



## Eric Offereins

10 murders last winter, 13 entire last year.


----------



## Proterra

There was a double homicide in Ludźmierz in 2009, but besides that, I don't think we had any murder in Podhale over the last 5 or 6 years.

Kraków, the nearest major city, has an annual murder rate of about 1.0/100 000, but 50-70% of that are football hooligans taking machetes and clubs to a fist fights.


----------



## Chicagoago

chicagogeorge said:


> Bloody holiday weekend in Chicago
> 
> 70 people shot and 14 killed, in mostly gang related incidents
> 
> 
> http://abclocal.go.com/wls/story?section=news/local&id=9165214


I was curious why they kept calling it a _weekend_ for the 70 shot including 12 killed.

It was Wednesday, Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday and into Monday. Basically the almost week around the 4th.


----------



## SASH

Eric Offereins said:


> 10 murders last winter, 13 entire last year.


*
Rotterdam* 
18 homicides City proper (617.000 inhabitants) and 22 Rotterdam-Rijnmond (1.290.000 inhabitants)


----------



## aaabbbccc

I saw a stats Tanger , Morocco 
for the metro area population 1 million number of homicides 8 as of June 30 , 2013


----------



## Mikejesmike

Finally got 2010 census figures for the neighborhoods. Here are how some areas improved since 1990,the murder rate is based on the 2010 population.


South bronx 
1990-259 pop-293,781 rate 88.1
2012-36 pop-369,946 rate 9.7

central harlem
1990-41 pop-99,519 rate 41.1
2012-5 pop-115,723 rate 4.3 amazingly central harlem has a lower rate than the city itself, when was the last time this happened??

east new york
1990-109 pop-161,350 rate 67.5
2012-18 pop-182,896 rate 9.8


brownsville
1990-60 pop-84,923 rate 70.6
2012-15 pop-86,468 rate 17.3

bedford stuy
1990-120 pop-138,696 rate 86.5
2012-27 pop-152,985 rate 17.6

williamsbridge
1990-40 pop-129,620 rate 30.8
2012-16 pop-152,344 rate 10.5

bushwick
1990-77 pop-102,572 rate 75
2012-9 pop-112,634 rate 7.9

astoria
1990-30 pop-188,549 rate 15.9
2012-6 pop-191,105 rate 3.1

east harlem
1990-31 pop-110,508 rate 28
2012-2 pop-120,511 rate 1.6

throgs neck
1990-17 pop-108,093 rate 15.7
2012-2 pop-120,392 rate 1.6

bayridge
1990-11 pop-110,612 rate 9.9
2012-1 pop-124,491 rate 0.8

bensonhurst
1990-6 pop-149,994 rate 4
2012-4 pop-181,129 rate 2.2


flatbush
1990-54 pop-161,261 rate 33.4
2012-15 pop-155,252 rate 9.6


----------



## techniques1200s

^Amazing. In a similar vein, for SF:

Highest murder rates per decade from the 1950s onwards, compared to the murder rate in 2012 and 2013 so far:

1956: 46 murders - rate: 6
1969: 122 murders - rate 17
1977: 142 murders - rate: 21 
1981: 123 murders - rate: 17.3
1993: 129 murders - rate: 17.5
2007: 100 murders - rate: 13.6
2012: 68 murders - rate: 8.4
2013: 26 murders so far 

I wish I could find rates from back then for individual neighborhoods in SF, but it goes without saying that the murder rate has dropped pretty much across the board.


----------



## ssiguy2

Hey Jonesy55........................are those US city stats for 2013 YTD or for 2012 stats? 
Thanks


----------



## -Corey-

June 2012-June 2013


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
New York's 1990 murder rates are just crazy.


----------



## Chicagoago

I think Chicago peaked around 35 or so, and is now sitting near 15.


----------



## Blackraven

Jonesy55 said:


> New figures comparing homicide rates in the countries of the EU. Comparing the 2008-10 average with the 2005-07 average shows a decrease for most countries.


I don't think the Baltic countries are dangerous places. 

Still with that said, what is the explanation for higher murder rates in the Baltic territories? (compared to the rest of Europe)


----------



## Jonesy55

I would think probably people arguing and killing each other after consuming large amounts of strong alcohol.


----------



## Chicagoago

Well honestly the difference between a 1.0/100,000 and an 8.0/100,000 is the difference between 99.999% of people not being murdered each year and 99.992%.


----------



## Jonesy55

Well even in many warzones 99.9% of people don't get killed each year. 

It's a pretty big difference imo if you 8x as likely to know somebody, friend, relation, neighbour, colleague etc who might get killed that year.


----------



## hunser

Homicides Vienna 2012: 18. Solved 18 (100%). 
Population (city): 1,740,000 
Murder rate per 100,000: *1.03* 

Very, very good. :yes:


----------



## aaabbbccc

Casablanca , Morocco 2013 
As of July 30 , 2013 
136 homicide cases , population in the Casablanca region 4 million


----------



## bavarian urbanist

The last murder in my town was 23 years ago, a man murdered his ex wife and his girlfriend (or sth. like that). you have to take into account that we're only 3000 people, so the statistics are quite normal for rural germany. 
Our district though, is the one with the third highest rate of suicides in the whole country, though(lots of forests and wilderness, so there's some suicide-tourism,too)


----------



## MiloTheFirst

In 2009 Caracas had 233 murders per 100,000 inhabitants. and thats the "official" figures by the gobverment, which are as any other subject softened. even so that a couple weeks ago i learned in a lecture that some insurrance company from other countries makes you sign a disclaimer that nullifies yoour insurrance upon traveling to venezuela


----------



## Blackraven

hunser said:


> Homicides Vienna 2012: 18. Solved 18 (100%).
> Population (city): 1,740,000
> Murder rate per 100,000: *1.03*
> 
> Very, very good. :yes:


That is nice.

But what's more impressive to me is the effectivity of the law enforcement system. Where I'm from (Philippines), something like that would be a dream for us.

In short, crime is lessened/eliminated when your police force is effectively at work............and not just spending the whole day watching telenovelas :bash:


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 9/21/13

2013 - 203
2012 - 218
2011 - 213

A decrease of 7 and 5% respectively. If this downward trend continues till the end of the year, this would be the 10th or 11th year of declines! Violent crime is down 11 and 18% respectively!

http://lapdonline.org/assets/pdf/cityprof.pdf


----------



## fountainkopf

Blackraven said:


> I don't think the Baltic countries are dangerous places.
> 
> Still with that said, what is the explanation for higher murder rates in the Baltic territories? (compared to the rest of Europe)


 
I figure alcohol...and unsocial environment. Without one spesific flat here in my town the murder rate ( killrate rather ) would vanish..these are really nor murders either..just slayings at random. I am talking about northern Finland. Some by minor ethnic groups...known to carry knives and firearms in public places.

Few years ago a drug trafficer from Holland killed two cops in Helsinki ( Sten Christensen was the shooter ...executed the cops with a neck shot ).

Homicide is not necessasily a murder...we have had one real possible murder case which has been handled in courts over and over again ( and in the news ).

After the communism collapsed in the east some rougue leagues may have entered Finland...since some of these victims actually vanish without a trace....which is a new phenomena in Finland.

The only political murder in Finland was in 1922 when nobleman Knut Ernst Tandefelt shot Heikki Ritavuori the minister of internal affairs.

INSERT:

Sisäministeri Heikki Ritavuori ammuttiin kotiovelleen Nervanderinkatu 11:n kohdalla. Ministeri kuoli kolmeen pistoolinlaukaukseen iltapäivällä klo 17:n jälkeen. Liipaisimesta painanut mies otettiin kiinni murhapaikalta. Murhaaja oli Knut Ernst Tandefelt, punikkeja syvästi vihannut aktivisti ja aatelismies.


----------



## fountainkopf

Jonesy55 said:


> And here are those cities in order of murder rate:
> 
> City - Rate - Population
> 
> Flint, MI - 61.99 - 0.10m
> Detroit, MI - 54.59 - 0.71m
> New Orleans, LA - 53.19 - 0.36m


How is this possible...Flint 62 / 100 000 people ?


----------



## Blackraven

fountainkopf said:


> I figure alcohol...and unsocial environment. Without one spesific flat here in my town the murder rate ( killrate rather ) would vanish..these are really nor murders either..just slayings at random. I am talking about northern Finland. Some by minor ethnic groups...known to carry knives and firearms in public places.
> 
> Few years ago a drug trafficer from Holland killed two cops in Helsinki ( Sten Christensen was the shooter ...executed the cops with a neck shot ).
> 
> Homicide is not necessasily a murder...we have had one real possible murder case which has been handled in courts over and over again ( and in the news ).
> 
> After the communism collapsed in the east some rougue leagues may have entered Finland...since some of these victims actually vanish without a trace....which is a new phenomena in Finland.
> 
> The only political murder in Finland was in 1922 when nobleman Knut Ernst Tandefelt shot Heikki Ritavuori the minister of internal affairs.
> 
> INSERT:
> 
> Sisäministeri Heikki Ritavuori ammuttiin kotiovelleen Nervanderinkatu 11:n kohdalla. Ministeri kuoli kolmeen pistoolinlaukaukseen iltapäivällä klo 17:n jälkeen. Liipaisimesta painanut mies otettiin kiinni murhapaikalta. Murhaaja oli Knut Ernst Tandefelt, punikkeja syvästi vihannut aktivisti ja aatelismies.


Most people believe that Finland is relatively safe in general (especially Helsinki) in a sense that it's very rare for some random individual to shoot an overseas tourist dead in cold blood.

Same is true for the whole Scandinavia and other Nordic territories.

Nothing to worry


----------



## Jonesy55

fountainkopf said:


> How is this possible...Flint 62 / 100 000 people ?


The most likely explanation I think is that there are lots of people killing other people.

I am sending my paper on the subject for peer review soon.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Crime growing:
> 
> *São Paulo Jan-Mar 2013 vs Jan-March 2012*
> 
> *Homicides* --- 305 --- 248 --- +18%
> 
> _*Latrocínios*_ (robbery followed by murder) --- 40 --- 22 --- +82%
> 
> *Rapes* --- 867 --- 668 --- +26%
> 
> *Car robbery* --- 23,254 --- 22,470 --- +3%
> 
> ^^
> Figures for São Paulo capital (11,376,685 inh. 2012). On the state (41,901,219 inh. 2012), there were 1,189 homicides and 101 _latrocínios_ between Jan and Mar of 2013.





Yuri S Andrade said:


> *São Paulo* (capital): *April 2013 vs April 2012*
> 
> *Homicides* --- 95 --- 103 --- -8%
> 
> _*Latrocínios*_ (robbery followed by murder) --- 14 --- 9 --- +55%
> 
> *Rapes* --- 246 --- 233 --- +5%





Yuri S Andrade said:


> *São Paulo* (capital): *May 2013 vs May 2012*
> 
> *Homicides* --- 108 --- 103 --- +5%
> 
> _*Latrocínios*_ (robbery followed by murder) --- 14 --- 16 --- -14%
> 
> *Rapes* --- 243 --- 260 --- -7%



*São Paulo* (capital, 11,821,876 inh., Est. 2013): *August 2013 vs August 2012*

*Homicides* --- 84 --- 106 --- -21%

^^
Homicide rates were growing on the first semester and now we have a downward trend. As *JAN-AGO 2013*, 784 homicides were registered in São Paulo, exactly the same number of JAN-AGO 2012. It seems 2013's murder rate will be on 10/100,000.


----------



## fountainkopf

Blackraven said:


> Most people believe that Finland is relatively safe in general (especially Helsinki) in a sense that it's very rare for some random individual to shoot an overseas tourist dead in cold blood.


Never even heard about of such an incident..usually a family member kills another..in many cases a homeboy his old father or man his wife....after a quarrel when drunk. Then kills himself in jail...or at the site.


----------



## Blackraven

fountainkopf said:


> Never even heard about of such an incident..usually a family member kills another..in many cases a homeboy his old father or man his wife....after a quarrel when drunk. Then kills himself in jail...or at the site.


Yup exactly.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Murders down 35% in *Londrina*:

Jan-Ago 2013 --- 46
Jan-Ago 2012 --- 71

2012 --- 111 
2011 ---- 93 
2010 --- 108
2009 --- 130
2008 --- 128
2007 ---- 86 
2006 --- 116
2005 --- 125
2004 --- 176
2003 --- 191

_Population (Census 2010): 506,000
Population (Census 2000): 447,000_

^^
Projecting 69 murders till the end of the year or a *12.8/100,000* homicide rate.


----------



## missioneiro

My city is in south Brazil, the largest city in a rural area, as well has higher crime rates. In the region you find cities with very low rates, near 0. Unfortunately this is an exception in Brazil. Northern states have very bad rates.

City: Santo Ângelo	75.951	

2008 – 12
2009 – 14
2010 – 9

Average: 15,4/100.000


----------



## Jonesy55

Scotland has traditionally had the highest murder rates if any part of the UK, with Glasgow being the city with the highest rate. But along with the rest of the country homicides have been falling in recent years.

Last figures show *62 homicides* in Scotland in the year to March 2013. With a population of 5.31m that is equivalent to a rate of *1.17 / 100k*



> The number of homicides in Scotland
> has fallen to its lowest level on record.
> 
> In the year to the end of March 2013,
> there were 62 killings - a fall of a third
> compared with the total for the
> previous 12 months.
> 
> Police have identified an accused person
> in all but one of the cases, which include
> murders and culpable homicides. The figures included cases which have
> yet to be dealt with by the court system.
> 
> More than 75% of the killings took
> place in a domestic setting and about
> half of the victims were killed by an
> acquaintance. Of the accused, 43% were under the
> influence of drink or drugs.
> 
> Justice Secretary Kenny MacAskill said:
> "Homicides are continuing to fall,
> dropping by almost 50% since 2006/7
> and are now at their lowest level for 37
> years - the fewest ever on record and
> the lowest in a generation.
> 
> "We are making progress and this trend
> is to be welcomed but we can't forget
> that behind these figures are the
> grieving families of 62 victims having to
> cope with the death of a loved one. "It remains the case, as in previous
> years, that victims are mostly male,
> killed by someone they know, in a
> house or flat with the accused often
> under the influence of alcohol or drugs."
> 
> The figures are based on the number of
> homicide cases, although in 2012-13
> there was just one victim in each case. The main method of killing recorded
> was a sharp instrument, a category
> which includes knives.


http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-24347387


----------



## Blackraven

The UK and Ireland seem relatively safe places.


----------



## Jonesy55

Figures released today showing homicides in England & Wales for the 12 months to June 2013. Split by police force area and region, where a police force covers a major city I've noted that in parentheses.

Region/Police force area - Number of homicides July 2012-June 2013 - Rate per 100,000 inhabitants.

Cleveland - 3 - 0.54
Durham - 6 - 0.97
Northumbria (Includes Newcastle-upon-Tyne) - 17 - 1.20
*Northeast England Region - 26 - 1.00*

Cheshire - 5 - 0.49
Cumbria - 6 - 1.20
Greater Manchester - 36 - 1.34
Lancashire - 14 - 0.96
Merseyside (Liverpool) - 14 - 0.87
*Northwest England Region - 73 - 1.03*

Humberside (inc Kingston upon Hull) - 6 - 0.65
North Yorkshire - 5 - 0.63
South Yorkshire (Sheffield) - 18 - 1.34
West Yorkshire (Leeds & Bradford) - 15 - 0.67
*Yorkshire & Humber Region - 44 - 0.83*

Derbyshire - 3 - 0.29
Leicestershire - 10 - 0.98
Lincolnshire - 6 - 0.84
Northamptonshire - 6 - 0.86
Nottinghamshire - 14 - 1.28
*East Midlands Region - 39 - 0.86*

Staffordshire - 4 - 0.36
Warwickshire - 1 - 0.18
West Mercia - 16 - 1.31
West Midlands (Birmingham) - 42 - 1.53
*West Midlands Region - 63 - 1.12*

Bedfordshire - 7 - 1.13
Cambridgeshire - 9 - 1.12
Essex - 20 - 1.16
Hertfordshire - 10 - 0.89
Norfolk - 5 - 0.58
Suffolk - 8 - 1.10
*East of England Region - 59 - 1.01*

City of London - 0 - 0.00
Metropolitan (London) - 99 - 1.21
*London Region - 99 - 1.21*

Hampshire - 11 - 0.58
Kent - 10 - 0.58
Surrey - 4 - 0.35
Sussex - 12 - 0.75
Thames Valley - 20 - 0.88
*Southeast England Region - 57 - 0.66*

Avon & Somerset (inc Bristol) - 13 - 0.81
Devon & Cornwall - 10 - 0.61
Dorset - 5 - 0.67
Gloucestershire - 1 - 0.17
Wiltshire - 9 - 1.32
*Southwest England Region - 38 - 0.72*

Dyfed-Powys - 5 - 0.97
Gwent - 5 - 0.87
North Wales - 11 - 1.60
South Wales (inc Cardiff) - 10 - 0.78
*Wales - 31 - 1.01*

*England & Wales total - 532 - 0.95*


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco (city-proper) is at 34, after 3 fatal shootings over the past week. This is the lowest murder rate since the early 1960s.

Murders in SF over the past decade, by total and rate per 100,000 residents:

2003 - 72 - 9.3
2004 - 88 - 11.6
2005 - 96 - 12.8
2006 - 86 - 11.5
2007 - 100 - 13.6
2008 - 99 - 12.4
2009 - 47 - 5.8
2010 - 50 - 6.2
2011 - 51 - 6.3
2012 - 69 - 8.4
2013 - 34 so far - 4.1 so far


----------



## Registered_User

Oslo (population 650.000) had 8 homicides in 2013.
Source

Previous years:
2012 - 8
2011 - 11
2010 - 6
2009 - 7
2008 - 10
2007 - 8
2006 - 8
2005 - 8
2004 - 6
2003 - 9
Source


----------



## Fabio1976

The top ten in the USA : http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...013-marks-a-historic-low-for-many-cities.html


----------



## Chicagoago

Fabio1976 said:


> The top ten in the USA : http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...013-marks-a-historic-low-for-many-cities.html


The hell did they get that information? At least from glancing at Chicago their number of murders is overstated by _hundreds _for most years and the rate they give is about 3 times as much as what actually happened in 2013.


----------



## Xusein

I find it crazy how Detroit had the same murder total as NYC, even though it's population is 1/11th the size.


----------



## Fabio1976

Xusein said:


> I find it crazy how Detroit had the same murder total as NYC, even though it's population is 1/11th the size.


You are talking of murder city......


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago is at 1 so far, better than the 9 in the opening days of last year.


----------



## isaidso

Toronto recorded 56 homicides in 2013 according to Toronto Police Services. Does anyone know if that corresponds to the 'City of Toronto' only (2,791,140 in 2013) or the Toronto CMA (estimate: 6,026,468 in 2013)? Considering the homicide rate in Ontario was 1.20 homicides/100,000 the year before I'm assuming it's for all of metro Toronto.

*Homicide rate 2013: 0.93/100,000*

http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/newsreleases/28273
http://globalnews.ca/news/1040722/c...-at-lowest-level-in-nearly-50-years-statscan/


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

Murders down 34% in 2013 in *Londrina*: *73*. Homicide rate: *13.6/100,000*.

Past years:

2012 --- 111 
2011 ---- 93 
2010 --- 108
2009 --- 130
2008 --- 128
2007 ---- 86 
2006 --- 116
2005 --- 125
2004 --- 176
2003 --- 191

_Population (Census 2010): 506,000
Population (Census 2000): 447,000_

According to state officials, 70%-80% of the murders in Londrina are drug related.

Source


----------



## nareik

Apart from London I can't seem to find the murder rate of any other English cities.


----------



## techniques1200s

SF finished the year with 43 murders, the lowest total since 1963.

over the past decade:

2003 - 72 - 9.3 murders/100,000 residents
2004 - 88 - 11.6/100,000
2005 - 96 - 12.8/100,000
2006 - 86 - 11.5/100,000
2007 - 100 - 13.6/100,000
2008 - 99 - 12.4/100,000
2009 - 47 - 5.8/100,000
2010 - 50 - 6.2/100,000
2011 - 51 - 6.3/100,000
2012 - 69 - 8.4/100,000
2013 - 43 - 5.2/100,000

As for 2014, SF is at 1 so far, after a fatal stabbing today.


----------



## Hauler

In 2011, Winnipeg's homicide rate was 5.08 per 100,000 population (39 homicides). The city is often considered to be the "Murder Capital" of Canada.


Winnipeg's 17th homicide for 2013 - September 20, 2013 by manitobaphotos.com, on Flickr


Man killed, woman injured in Langside Street shooting in Winnipeg - April 3, 2013 by manitobaphotos.com, on Flickr


----------



## courier

Registered_User said:


> Oslo (population 650.000) had 8 homicides in 2013.
> Source
> 
> Previous years:
> 2012 - 8
> 2011 - 11
> 2010 - 6
> 2009 - 7
> 2008 - 10
> 2007 - 8
> 2006 - 8
> 2005 - 8
> 2004 - 6
> 2003 - 9
> Source


Does this mean that Oslo would have only had three murders in 2011 were it not for the Breivik bombing?


----------



## isaidso

Hauler said:


> In 2011, Winnipeg's homicide rate was 5.08 per 100,000 population (39 homicides). The city is often considered to be the "Murder Capital" of Canada.


I believe Winnipeg has held that title more than any other city in Canada and currently has the highest homicide rate in the country. It's 5 times higher than in Toronto, for example:

*0.93 vs. 5.08*

Looks like you're still doing better than San Francisco however. :|


----------



## courier

isaidso said:


> Toronto recorded 56 homicides in 2013 according to Toronto Police Services. Does anyone know if that corresponds to the 'City of Toronto' only (2,791,140 in 2013) or the Toronto CMA (estimate: 6,026,468 in 2013)? Considering the homicide rate in Ontario was 1.20 homicides/100,000 the year before I'm assuming it's for all of metro Toronto.
> 
> *Homicide rate 2013: 0.93/100,000*
> 
> http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/newsreleases/28273
> http://globalnews.ca/news/1040722/c...-at-lowest-level-in-nearly-50-years-statscan/


The figures from Toronto Police Services are only for the city of Toronto, meaning the city had a murder rate of exactly 2/100,000.


----------



## Registered_User

courier said:


> Does this mean that Oslo would have only had three murders in 2011 were it not for the Breivik bombing?


No, 11 excluding the 8 killed in the Breivik attack.
The police exclude them from their reports as the attack was so special that it would otherwise just mess up the statistics.


----------



## Jonesy55

Metropolitan Police reports an increase in homicides, the were 105 in London in the year to November 2013 compared with 100 in the previous 12 months.

http://www.met.police.uk/crimefigures/

London has a population of 8.3m so that gives a rate of around 1.27/100k.


----------



## desertpunk

Only 29 murders in Albuquerque last year. Our murderers are clearly sleeping on the job.



Other cities:

*New York: 334*-2013 vs. *419*-2012

*Los Angeles: 251*-2013 vs. *298* - 2012

*Chicago: 415*-2013 vs. *503*-2012

*Philadelphia: 247*-2013 vs. *332*-2012



.


----------



## germanguy1

Only 29?? Thats really high for such a small town


----------



## tanosmile

germanguy1 said:


> Only 29?? Thats really high for such a small town


does it count people killed in breaking bad??:lol:


----------



## buho

Madrid region (Spain), 6.500.000 inhabitants.
2011 - 50 murders
2012 - 49 murders
2013 - 34 murders


----------



## CITYofDREAMS

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> LA continues to decline...
> 
> Los Angeles as of 2/15/14
> 
> 2014 - 21
> 2013 - 33
> 2012 - 48
> 2000 - must have been over 100 - 150
> 
> Down 37% from 2013 and a whopping 56% from 2012
> 
> Total Violent crime down 4 and 18% respectively


This is really good news for LA


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles, as of 2/22/14...

2014 -- 22
2013 -- 36
2012 -- 53

A 39% and 59% decrease from 2013 and 2012, respectively.

Still very early in the year obviously, but LA's on track to finish 2014 with 152 homicides for a rate of 4.0.

Only one murder from 2/15 - 2/22


----------



## techniques1200s

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Los Angeles, as of 2/22/14...
> 
> 2014 -- 22
> 2013 -- 36
> 2012 -- 53
> 
> A 39% and 59% decrease from 2013 and 2012, respectively.
> 
> Still very early in the year obviously, but LA's on track to finish 2014 with 152 homicides for a rate of 4.0.
> 
> Only one murder from 2/15 - 2/22


Amazing. People would have thought you were crazy if you told them 20 years ago that SF would have nearly as many murders that year (130) as LA might have in 2014. But of course SF's murder rate has also dropped a huge amount since then, and the city is only at 2 or possibly 3 murders so far this year (which also would have sounded crazy 20 years ago). At this time in 2007 the city had 19 murders, at this time in 2008, the city had 18 murders, at this time in 2009 the city had 8 murders, and 2010-2013 probably all saw at least 5 murders by now.


----------



## Chicagoago

techniques1200s said:


> Amazing. People would have thought you were crazy if you told them 20 years ago that SF would have nearly as many murders that year (130) as LA might have in 2014. But of course SF's murder rate has also dropped a huge amount since then, and the city is only at 2 or possibly 3 murders so far this year (which also would have sounded crazy 20 years ago). At this time in 2007 the city had 19 murders, at this time in 2008, the city had 18 murders, at this time in 2009 the city had 8 murders, and 2010-2013 probably all saw at least 5 murders by now.


I think most cities are like that. I believe New York City is still below 50 murders so far as we're 1/6 through the year. Back 20 years ago they had well over 2,000 for the year. They could have had 300 by now. 

Chicago had around 1,000 murders a year in the mid 1990's. We're two months in and sitting at 40. Things always pick up in the summer, but back 20 years ago it wouldn't be strange if we had 100 murders by now.

During the past 14 days Chicago has seen 10 days with no murders. That's pretty good for us.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Its really an amazing change for our largest American cities.


----------



## Airman Kris™

Jackson, Miss. : Murder rate in 2012 was 35.8 per 100,000 . Sixty-three total that year.


For giggles, the burglary rate was 2,344 per 100,000 , and 4,124 was the total. I wont get started on the thefts....:/

In Jackson you have a 1 in 104 chance of being a victim of a criminal act , your property has even more of a chance at 1 in 15.


----------



## DW98

According to my states police statistics for last year, there were 178 homicides across the state, putting the murder rate at 3.1. per 100,000. However, that includes death from drink driving, negligent driving etc. as well as manslaughter. I believe there were around 94 actual murders. I'd say around 70 or so of them occurred in Melbourne. 

As far as I know, there's nothing that tracks homicides for this year. From what I've found there's been 9 murders in the metropolitan area this year.


----------



## scrapermaniac1

Good numbers for Melbourne this year


----------



## Brazilian001

fuzzer said:


> He has St. Louis, Baltimore and Detroit on there yet not Rio de Janeiro? The pit of bizarreness and this happens every year.


Rio de Janeiro as well as São Paulo are considered to be among the safest Brazilian state capital cities regarding the homicide rates (18 and 11 per 100,000 respectively in 2013) so there's nothing bizarre about this. In the 90s it was much worse in this sense indeed (rates of 60 in both cities), but things started to improve ever since and rates followed the tendency dropping dramatically as the numbers show.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 3/15/14

2014 - 41
2013 - 50
2012 - 64

Down 18 and 36% respectively

Total Violent crime down 6 and 19% respectively

http://lapdonline.org/assets/pdf/cityprof.pdf


----------



## Chicagoago

Chicago through the end of March:

2014: 66
2013: 75
2012: 122


----------



## aaabbbccc

For those of you who live in Chicago , I talked to a friend of mine who lives in Chicago , he told me that yes there are still a lot of gang related homicides but there is also a new trend , there are more victims that are older ( 50 and over ) and the suspects for almost all these " older victims " are also older ( 50 and over ) . Many are domestic violence homicides or arguments among friends and or neighbors . in 2014 so far instead of 80 % being gang related , it is had gone down to about 50 % .


----------



## Chicagoago

aaabbbccc said:


> For those of you who live in Chicago , I talked to a friend of mine who lives in Chicago , he told me that yes there are still a lot of gang related homicides but there is also a new trend , there are more victims that are older ( 50 and over ) and the suspects for almost all these " older victims " are also older ( 50 and over ) . Many are domestic violence homicides or arguments among friends and or neighbors . in 2014 so far instead of 80 % being gang related , it is had gone down to about 50 % .


No, average age of those shot or killed is in the 20s and a large majority are gang related. Nothing new.


----------



## techniques1200s

Murders in San Francisco (city proper) at this time, going back to 2007:

2007 - 37 (total was 100 - 13.6/100,000)
2008 - 44 (total was 98 - 12.4/100,000)
2009 - 16 (total was 47 - 5.8/100,000)
2010 - 20 (total was 50 - 6.0/100,000)
2011 - 22 (total was 51 - 6.1/100,000)
2012 - 21 (total was 68 - 8.4/100,000) 
2013 - 14 (total was 40 - 4.8/100,000)
2014 - 5 to 13 (SFPD data seems extra unreliable this year. There have been 14 homicides apparently, but aside from 6 of them that were in the news, it's not clear which ones are murders/manslaughter/justified)

edit: the entire SF Bay Area probably has around 70 murders so far.


----------



## DW98

scrapermaniac1 said:


> Good numbers for Melbourne this year


Yeah, not bad. Those are just the ones I've found by Googling, though. I may have missed some. I doubt the news reports all of it either, but the murder rate is still low. 

From what I've found there have been 20 outright murders as of today.


----------



## fuzzer

brazilian001 said:


> Rio de Janeiro as well as São Paulo are considered to be among the safest Brazilian state capital cities regarding the homicide rates (18 and 11 per 100,000 respectively in 2013) so there's nothing bizarre about this. In the 90s it was much worse in this sense indeed (rates of 60 in both cities), but things started to improve ever since and rates followed the tendency dropping dramatically as the numbers show.


I'm pretty sure Rio is higher than 18 for 2013. More like 25 I reckon not including the other homicide categories. I'm sure that's a mistake there was a big jump in homicides last year in Rio. I don't have the figures to hand and I'll count them up, but admittedly it is still a lot lower than normal as is Sao Paulo where homicides have dropped massively since 2001.

I can't express how wrong the guy has it who makes these homicide lists and the absence of numerous South African cities. It's just wrong. Durban and Port Elizabeth should also be WAY higher though strangely he has Cape Town practically spot on. It's disgraceful anyway, his figures are all over the place for many entries.

Actually I was half asleep when I was last on which may be obvious. Cleveland's central municipality has a pop. of 400k, not 200 lol. Think I was confusing it with Cincinnati's but that's touching 300k.


----------



## Brazilian001

fuzzer said:


> I'm pretty sure Rio is higher than 18 for 2013. More like 25 I reckon not including the other homicide categories.


It was 23.5 for 2010 and dropped to something around 18-19 ever since (I didn't manage to find the exact number to post here for now, but I'll do so later)


----------



## aaabbbccc

Marrakech Morocco considered the safest major city ( 1 million in the metro area ) in all of North Africa only has 2 homicides so far this year . Last year There were only 7 Homicides .


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Brazil: 56,337 homicides in 2012*. Highest number ever recorded.

Murder rates by states:

Alagoas --------------- 63.3
Espírito Santo --------- 47.3
Ceará ----------------- 44.6
Goiás ----------------- 44.3
Bahia ----------------- 41.9
Sergipe --------------- 41.8
Pará ------------------ 41.7
Paraíba --------------- 40.1
Distrito Federal -------- 38.9
Pernambuco ----------- 37.1
Amazonas ------------- 36.7
Amapá ---------------- 35.9
Roraima --------------- 35.4
Rio Grande do Norte --- 34.7
Mato Grosso ----------- 34.3
Rondônia -------------- 32.9
Paraná ---------------- 32.7

*BRASIL ---------------- 29.0*

Rio de Janeiro --------- 28.3
Acre ------------------ 27.5
Mato Grosso do Sul ---- 27.1
Tocantins ------------- 26.2
Maranhão ------------- 26.0
Minas Gerais ---------- 22.8
Rio Grande do Sul ----- 21.9
Piauí ----------------- 17.2
São Paulo ------------- 15.1
Santa Catarina -------- 12.8

As violence is regarded as a non-issue by the federal government, and murderers spend about 3 years in jail (when they're convicted, which is hardly the case), such numbers should be expected.

While the left keeps itself entertained by discussing European legal doctrines, Brazilians are being murdered at a rate of 1 million people every two decades.


----------



## mintgum84

I live in a city of 150,000. The murder rate must be 0.000x or something. Nothing ever happens.


----------



## mintgum84

Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Brazil: 56,337 homicides in 2012*. Highest number ever recorded.
> 
> Murder rates by states:
> 
> Alagoas --------------- 63.3
> Espírito Santo --------- 47.3
> Ceará ----------------- 44.6
> Goiás ----------------- 44.3
> Bahia ----------------- 41.9
> Sergipe --------------- 41.8
> Pará ------------------ 41.7
> Paraíba --------------- 40.1
> Distrito Federal -------- 38.9
> Pernambuco ----------- 37.1
> Amazonas ------------- 36.7
> Amapá ---------------- 35.9
> Roraima --------------- 35.4
> Rio Grande do Norte --- 34.7
> Mato Grosso ----------- 34.3
> Rondônia -------------- 32.9
> Paraná ---------------- 32.7
> 
> *BRASIL ---------------- 29.0*
> 
> Rio de Janeiro --------- 28.3
> Acre ------------------ 27.5
> Mato Grosso do Sul ---- 27.1
> Tocantins ------------- 26.2
> Maranhão ------------- 26.0
> Minas Gerais ---------- 22.8
> Rio Grande do Sul ----- 21.9
> Piauí ----------------- 17.2
> São Paulo ------------- 15.1
> Santa Catarina -------- 12.8
> 
> As violence is regarded as a non-issue by the federal government, and murderers spend about 3 years in jail (when they're convicted, which is hardly the case), such numbers should be expected.
> 
> While the left keeps itself entertained by discussing European legal doctrines, Brazilians are being murdered at a rate of 1 million people every two decades.


Is the main cause inequality?


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

^^
Not at all. It's all about the lack of law enforcement, lack of policies, lack of repression, impunity.

No overstatement here, but violence in Brazil, for the federal government, is a non-issue. They never talk/act about it. Ever. No need to mention how odd is this in a country with 56,000 homicides/year.

P.S. Actually, they address the issue once in a while. For instance, now they are discussing intimate visits for criminals between 16-18 y/o...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

BTW, a forumer made a correlation between inequality and the crime rates on the states. Result: 0.1.



besantos said:


> Só por curiosidade, eu peguei esses dados e plotei num gráfico de dispersão tendo como a outra variável o índice de GINI (desigualdade de renda) das unidades da federação.
> 
> Sabe qual foi a correlação linear das duas séries de dados?
> 
> *0,1*
> 
> Ou seja, na prática não existe correlação. Só na cabeça de quem quer forçar a realidade a se encaixar em suas ideologias.
> 
> Aliás, quem se interessar em plotar o gráfico de dispersão vai ver uma nuvem de dados sem tendência definida. É igualzinho à imagem que tem em todos os livros de estatística quando eles querem mostrar que os dados não estão correlacionados. :lol::lol:
> 
> Agora, se não existe nem correlação (eu até achava que haveria um pouco), quem dirá causalidade. Aí é que não existe mesmo.
> 
> Ou seja, mais uma lenda socialista indo pelo ralo.


There is not even a correlation, let alone causality.

Poverty is not an issue either. Santa Catarina and São Paulo have the smallest share of people under poverty line: 13.2% and 18.9%. Maranhão and Piauí, the highest: 61.7% and 56.2%. All of them post numbers under the national average. On the other hand, on the top of the list we have Distrito Federal (18.0%) and Alagoas (57.2%).

Myths debunked.


----------



## Paperyostrich

As far as I can see, there have been no murders in Salisbury in 2014 as of yet. However, there was a murder in the nearby village of Durrington a few months ago.

The last murder I can recall was in 2008, but I can't seem to find many statistics


----------



## Jonesy55

^^ I don't think you will find official figures for an individual town, the nearest you will get are figures by Police Force Area, in your case Wiltshire Police Force.


----------



## Paperyostrich

Yeah, I was looking for the figures on Wiltshire Police as well, but there is no 'murder' category, the ones that come close are the 'Violent Crime' ones, and 'other' So I'm rather stumped


----------



## Jonesy55

http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/rel/crime...ecember-2013/rft-police-force-area-tables.xls

5 homicides in Wiltshire in 2013, population is around 625,000 so the rate per 100,000 would be 0.8


----------



## Paperyostrich

Well, we are apparently the 6th safest county in the UK


----------



## sebvill

*Lima Metropolitan Area*
9.2 million inhabitants (2013)
Murder Rate (per 100,000)
6.6 (2009)
5.2 (2012)


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ Nice drop in the 90ies. New government?


----------



## fuzzer

Yuri S Andrade said:


> *Brazil: 56,337 homicides in 2012*. Highest number ever recorded.
> 
> Murder rates by states:
> 
> Alagoas --------------- 63.3
> Espírito Santo --------- 47.3
> Ceará ----------------- 44.6
> Goiás ----------------- 44.3
> Bahia ----------------- 41.9
> Sergipe --------------- 41.8
> Pará ------------------ 41.7
> Paraíba --------------- 40.1
> Distrito Federal -------- 38.9
> Pernambuco ----------- 37.1
> Amazonas ------------- 36.7
> Amapá ---------------- 35.9
> Roraima --------------- 35.4
> Rio Grande do Norte --- 34.7
> Mato Grosso ----------- 34.3
> Rondônia -------------- 32.9
> Paraná ---------------- 32.7
> 
> BRASIL ---------------- 29.0
> 
> *Rio de Janeiro --------- 28.3*
> Acre ------------------ 27.5
> Mato Grosso do Sul ---- 27.1
> Tocantins ------------- 26.2
> Maranhão ------------- 26.0
> Minas Gerais ---------- 22.8
> Rio Grande do Sul ----- 21.9
> Piauí ----------------- 17.2
> São Paulo ------------- 15.1
> Santa Catarina -------- 12.8
> 
> As violence is regarded as a non-issue by the federal government, and murderers spend about 3 years in jail (when they're convicted, which is hardly the case), such numbers should be expected.
> 
> While the left keeps itself entertained by discussing European legal doctrines, Brazilians are being murdered at a rate of 1 million people every two decades.


Thanks for confirming Rio's state rate Yuri and it's probably gone up by another 5 per 100k in 2013. Rio city (not the _City_ municipality folks, the actual _city_ of Rio which is around 12m) is probably about 35 per 100,000 for 2013.

Very sad to see Brazil's murder rate mushrooming like that. It's been edging up since 2007 and threatening it.


----------



## fuzzer

Eric Offereins said:


> ^^ Nice drop in the 90ies. New government?


Decline of Shining Path I think.


----------



## Brazilian001

fuzzer said:


> Thanks for confirming Rio's state rate Yuri and it's probably gone up by another 5 per 100k in 2013.


That's Rio de Janeiro state rate not Rio de Janeiro city, the one I was talking about before was the city's rate (just to make it clear).

Rio's state rate decreased by 0.3% comparing with 2011 and along with Espírito Santo, Pernambuco, Paraíba and Alagoas, were the only states that have experienced a reduction, unfortunately. Even though it's a small reduction, I don't believe that in just 1 year the tendency will have changed and the rate gone up by 5 per 100k.

The homicide rate variation by states between 2011 and 2012 (%)










http://infograficos.oglobo.globo.com/pais/variacao-dos-homicidios-e-mortes-no-transito-nos-estados.html


----------



## fuzzer

brazilian001 said:


> That's Rio de Janeiro state rate not Rio de Janeiro city, the one I was talking about before was the city's rate (just to make it clear).
> 
> Rio's state rate decreased by 0.3% comparing with 2011 and along with Espírito Santo, Pernambuco, Paraíba and Alagoas, were the only states that have experienced a reduction, unfortunately. Even though it's a small reduction, I don't believe that in just 1 year the tendency will have changed and the rate gone up by 5 per 100k.
> 
> The homicide rate variation by states between 2011 and 2012 (%)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://infograficos.oglobo.globo.co...icidios-e-mortes-no-transito-nos-estados.html


Yes I know 2012 went down very slightly but I'm talking about *2013*. Last year.

Rio is a city of at least twelve million and takes up about 75% of the state population so it doesn't differ much. The state rate is more representative of the city. You shouldn't take the word "city" too seriously it's meaningless in many cases. Is Rio a city of 12 million or 6? Not a hard one lol.

Look at the urban area or agglomeration pop. for a city's real size.

EDIT: Have you seen Rio's 2013 rate? You seem unaware of it somehow. You do realize it increased? Probably it's highest level for four years.


----------



## Brazilian001

fuzzer said:


> Rio is a city of at least twelve million and takes up about 75% of the state population so it doesn't differ much. The state rate is more representative of the city. You shouldn't take the word "city" too seriously it's meaningless in many cases. Is Rio a city of 12 million or 6? Not a hard one lol. Look at the urban area or agglomeration pop. for a city's real size.
> 
> EDIT: Have you seen Rio's 2013 rate? You seem unaware of it somehow. You do realize it increased? Probably it's highest level for four years.


You probably didn't get what I meant, I was not discussing which rate would better represent the city, I just contested the numbers themselves. I just checked the official numbers of homicides in Rio state: 2010-> 5267; 2011 -> 4589; 2012 -> 4567; 2013 -> 4761.

As for 2013, the state rate was 28.9, for 2012 28.3 as Yuri posted. That's what I was talking about, you supposed an increase of 5 per 100k in the state rate, which in fact proved to be somewhat exaggerated.


----------



## shinchao

population: ~7000 000
murders: 102
woo, not problem


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco (city-proper, pop. 830,000) is at 19 murders. The 4th of July weekend was pretty bloody for the public housing projects in the southeast corner of the city, with 4 people killed and 6 wounded in 7 shootings. And another person was just shot and killed in those projects last night.

Murders in SF as of July 10th on previous years, and the total number of murders on each year:

2014 - 19
2013 - 23 (48)
2012 - 40 (68)
2011 - 30 (50)
2010 - 29 (50)
2009 - 26 (47)
2008 - 59 (98)
2007 - 61 (100)
2006 - 45 (86)
2005 - 41 (96)

The entire SF Bay Area CSA (pop. 8.3 million) has around 150 murders right now.


----------



## sebvill

Eric Offereins said:


> ^^ Nice drop in the 90ies. New government?


The 80s were a bunch of disastrous years for the Peruvian economy and society. Hyperinflation and economic recession were accompanied by terrorist groups of maoist ideology. The two largest ones were the Shining Path and MRTA (Tupac Amaru Revolutionary Movement). By 1988-89 these groups had sieged Lima and the city lived under curfew. In 1990 presidential elections a new government came into power with president Alberto Fujimori as head of State. The new government was very effective to fight the terrorist groups. By 1992 the country was relatively pacified as the leaders of Shining Path were captured and send to life prison. In 1997, when terrorism was thought as a thing of the past, MRTA took hundred of hostages in the Japanese Embassy in Lima. The president commanded the Chavin de Huantar operation and managed to save the hostages and kill all the terrorists.

Fujimori second term ended in 2000. As you can see in the graphic murder rates increased under the new governments (Toledo, Garcia and Humala). However these are non-related to terrorism crimes. The upscale of murder rates is due to the dissapearance of Fujimoris "iron feast" in security issues. New governments have been more soft, although nowdays the country is much wealthier and inequalities are lower, as the State has a larger budget and better financials.


----------



## congpho90

Mexicali:

2007 - 94
2008 - 105
2009 - 97
2010 - 103
2011 (as of July) - 77


----------



## DW98

Very few homicides this year so far. From what I've found, there's been a little over 30 murders in the metro area.


----------



## aaabbbccc

There was a massacre in Marrakech , a man killed 5 members of his own family , raising the total so far to 10 homicides so far this year in Marrakech , this is a extremely rare isolated incident and Marrakech has the lowest murder rate in all of North west Africa , unlike Casablanca which has one of the highest


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles, year to date,as of 12/6/14


Its gonna be close, but hopefully LA ends under 250 for the year

Years to date

2014 - 236
2013 - 239
2012 - 284

Down 1% and 17% respectively... For reference, in 1990, the peak year for crime and murder in LA, there were 987 murders


----------



## human187

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Los Angeles, year to date,as of 12/6/14
> 
> 
> Its gonna be close, but hopefully LA ends under 250 for the year
> 
> Years to date
> 
> 2014 - 236
> 2013 - 239
> 2012 - 284
> 
> Down 1% and 17% respectively... For reference, in 1990, the peak year for crime and murder in LA, there were 987 murders


Stats for the city (3.8 mln), not the whole metro?


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Yes, that's for la city. Pop is officially over 4 million now. The county of LA (10 million) will have somewhere around 500.


----------



## DanielFigFoz

Edit: Actually it's the _lowest_ since the 1960s in London, I was wondering why there were so many more murders this year! There should be less than 100 murders this year in London.


----------



## aaabbbccc

DanielFigFoz said:


> Edit: Actually it's the _lowest_ since the 1960s in London, I was wondering why there were so many more murders this year! There should be less than 100 murders this year in London.


Casablanca , Morocco has more than 100 which is very sad to see and it is much smaller than London


----------



## aforl

I live in Singapore, the murder rate here is 0.38, according to http://www.nationmaster.com.

That translates to about 21 murders (population of 5.46 million).


----------



## FREKI

*Copenhagen 2014*

13 murders total - 1 more than last year - but unlike the immigrant gangs fighting over the drug market in 2013, this year most murders were family related


City: 4 ( pop 1.246.611 ) = *0,32/100k*
Metro: 13 ( 1.950.430 ) = *0,66/100k*


The murders:
34yo Danish male died from brawl with drinking buddy
69yo Danish female killed by 42yo mentally ill son
43yo Swedish female died from brawl with drinking buddies
68yo Danish male stabbed to death in his home by drug buddy
21yo Turk shot to death by pusher rivals ( drug gang related )
42yo somali female stabbed to death by her 20yo mentally ill son
38yo Danish female stabbed to death by her 45yo Maroccan ex-boyfriend
32yo Danish male stabbed to death by 44yo ( both mentally ill living in the same building )
45yo Danish-Singaporian male shot to death by his 69yo Singaporian father ( business-dispute )
28yo Turkish female shot to death by 33yo Turkish ex-husband
39yo Maroccan female chocked to death by 40yo husband
48yo Italian woman choked to death by 31yo Syrian landlord
49yo Danish male dead from brawl with 2 South Americans ( Chile and Venezuela ) outside pub


----------



## tablemtn

Here's a 2013 map of US states/territories and surrounding nations:


----------



## Jonesy55

We have tended over the last decade to have around one homicide per year in my town, but we've had two suspected murders in the last two weeks. A guy found dead in an industrial unit on Christmas Eve and now a woman found nearby in the ground of a school. They are in the same part of town, I wonder if they are related?



> A man has been arrested on suspicion of murder after a woman's body was found at a business in Shrewsbury.
> 
> West Mercia Police said it was called to Shrewsbury Transport Ltd in Featherbed Lane at 08:08 GMT.
> 
> A statement said it was treating the death of the woman, who is in her 40s, as unexplained. "Her next of kin have been made aware," it said.
> 
> A 45-year-old man from Shrewsbury was being questioned in custody, in connection with the death.


http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-shropshire-30598430



> Three people have been arrested on suspicion of murder after a woman's body was found in the grounds of a primary school.
> 
> The victim, thought to be in her early 20s, was discovered by a police officer at Harlescott Junior School in Shrewsbury just before midnight on Monday after concerns were raised for the safety of a local woman, West Mercia Police said.


http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ested-after-body-found-in-primary-school.html


----------



## ssiguy2

DanielFigFoz said:


> Edit: Actually it's the _lowest_ since the 1960s in London, I was wondering why there were so many more murders this year! There should be less than 100 murders this year in London.


There are way fewer than 100 murders in London this year...........or at least in London Ontario. 

London Ontario population 385,000 city and 500,000 metro had a total of only 3 murders in all of 2014..........all three were in the city itself giving both the city and metro a murder rate well under 0.01.


----------



## Jonesy55

London, England would need fewer than around 80 in the metro area to have the same murder rate as London, ON metro area I don't think it will get that low but around 130-140 for a metro area of just over 13m people is not bad and would be a rate of around 0.01 per hundred residents, or 1 per 100,000 as its normally measured.


----------



## aaabbbccc

Marrakech recorded it first murder of the year , a neighbor dispute , a 38 year old man killed a 45 year old women ( next door ) over loud noise .


----------



## techniques1200s

Murder totals/rates for San Francisco (city-proper) over the past decade:

2005 - 96 - 12.8/100k
2006 - 86 - 11.5/100k
2007 - 100 - 13.6/100k
2008 - 99 - 12.3/100k
2009 - 45 - 5.6/100k
2010 - 50 - 6.0/100k
2011 - 50 - 6.1/100k
2012 - 69 - 8.4/100k
2013 - 48 - 5.8/100k
2014 - 46 - 5.5/100k

The largest US metro areas (MSA) by murder rate as of 2011:

1. New Orleans-Metairie-Kenner, LA 23.7
2. Memphis, TN-MS-AR 10.6
3. Detroit-Warren-Livonia, MI 9.7
4. Baltimore-Towson, MD 9.4
5. Birmingham-Hoover, AL 8.9
6. Philadelphia-Camden-Wilmington, PA-NJ-DE-MD 8.1
7. Kansas City, MO-KS 7.9
8. St. Louis, MO-IL 7.6
9. Virginia Beach-Norfolk-Newport News, VA-NC 6.6
10. Chicago-Joliet-Naperville, IL-IN-WI 6.4
10. Jacksonville, FL 6.4
12. Oklahoma City, OK 6.2
13. Indianapolis-Carmel, IN 6.1
13. Miami-Fort Lauderdale-Pompano Beach, FL 6.1
15. Atlanta-Sandy Springs-Marietta, GA 6.0
15. San Francisco-Oakland-Fremont, CA 6.0
17. Milwaukee-Waukesha-West Allis, WI 5.9
18. Columbus, OH 5.7
19. Orlando-Kissimmee-Sanford, FL 5.6
19. Richmond, VA 5.6
21. Houston-Sugar Land-Baytown, TX 5.4
22. San Antonio-New Braunfels, TX 5.1
23. Los Angeles-Long Beach-Santa Ana, CA 4.9
23. Nashville-Davidson-Murfreesboro-Franklin, TN 4.9
23. Phoenix-Mesa-Glendale, AZ 4.9
26. Charlotte-Gastonia-Rock Hill, NC-SC 4.8
26. Cleveland-Elyria-Mentor, OH 4.8
28. Las Vegas-Paradise, NV 4.7
28. Tampa-St. Petersburg-Clearwater, FL 4.7
30. Cincinnati-Middletown, OH-KY-IN 4.6
31. Dallas-Fort Worth-Arlington, TX 4.5
31. New York-Northern New Jersey-Long Island, NY-NJ-PA 4.5
33. Louisville/Jefferson County, KY-IN 4.4
33. Sacramento-Arden-Arcade-Roseville, CA 4.4
33. Washington-Arlington-Alexandria, DC-VA-MD-WV 4.4
36. Riverside-San Bernardino-Ontario, CA 4.3
37. Rochester, NY 4.1
38. Buffalo-Niagara Falls, NY 3.9
39. Pittsburgh, PA 3.8
40. Hartford-West Hartford-East Hartford, CT 3.5
41. San Jose-Sunnyvale-Santa Clara, CA 3.3
42. Austin-Round Rock-San Marcos, TX 2.9
43. Boston-Cambridge-Quincy, MA-NH 2.8
44. Denver-Aurora-Broomfield, CO 2.7
45. Raleigh-Cary, NC 2.6
45. San Diego-Carlsbad-San Marcos, CA 2.6
47. Portland-Vancouver-Hillsboro, OR-WA 2.1 
47. Salt Lake City, UT 2.1
47. Seattle-Tacoma-Bellevue, WA 2.1
50. Minneapolis-St. Paul-Bloomington, MN-WI 1.8


----------



## techniques1200s

SF is at 5 murders. A man was shot and killed on Wednesday, and 4 men were killed last night in a drive-by shooting.


----------



## weava

techniques1200s said:


> The largest US metro areas (MSA) by murder rate as of 2011:
> 
> 1. New Orleans-Metairie-Kenner, LA 23.7
> 2. Memphis, TN-MS-AR 10.6
> 3. Detroit-Warren-Livonia, MI 9.7
> 4. Baltimore-Towson, MD 9.4
> 5. Birmingham-Hoover, AL 8.9
> 6. Philadelphia-Camden-Wilmington, PA-NJ-DE-MD 8.1
> *7. Kansas City, MO-KS 7.9
> 8. St. Louis, MO-IL 7.6*
> 9. Virginia Beach-Norfolk-Newport News, VA-NC 6.6
> 10. Chicago-Joliet-Naperville, IL-IN-WI 6.4


Kansas City(proper) just had it's lowest murder total in 47 years after a good sized drop from the year before. 106(2013) to 77 (2014)



> As 2014 ended, Kansas City had suffered 77 homicides and St. Louis 159.
> 
> Kansas City had 16.5 murders per 100,000 residents. St. Louis, with a staggering 50 murders per 100,000 people


Read more here: http://www.kansascity.com/opinion/o...-abouhalkah/article5561658.html#storylink=cpy


----------



## Jonesy55

Jonesy55 said:


> We have tended over the last decade to have around one homicide per year in my town, but we've had two suspected murders in the last two weeks. A guy found dead in an industrial unit on Christmas Eve and now a woman found nearby in the ground of a school. They are in the same part of town, I wonder if they are related?
> 
> 
> 
> http://m.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-shropshire-30598430
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ested-after-body-found-in-primary-school.html


As an update the second one is no longer being treated as murder, though the people arrested are now being questioned about "obstructing the coroner" which makes it sounds like an accidental death but then they tried to move the body or something like that. Maybe an accidental drugs overdose and the suspects then wanted the body out of the house so that they wouldn't get busted? :dunno:


----------



## 009

The city I'm in right now had a murder rate of 2.2 during the first 9 months of 2014



> Aguascalientes, Ags.- En los primeros tres trimestres de este año, las denuncias en Aguascalientes por homicidios dolosos fueron 28, lo que dio una tasa de 2.20 por cada 100 mil habitantes, en tanto que la media nacional fue de 9.89.


----------



## isakres

^^ The whole state of Aguascalientes is among the safest states of Mexico toghether with Yucatan and Queretaro (I guess).

Crime rates drop pretty much all over the country, except perhaps in Michoacan and Guerrero.


----------



## Jonesy55

Latest homicide rates in England and Wales released for the 12 months to Sep 2014. Overall rate continues the downward pattern seem over the last 10-12 years, it now stands at *0.89 per 100k *population such is the lowest since the late 1970s I believe.

In terms of Police Force areas the latest figures are:

Cleveland 1.61 (Middlesbrough area)
Merseyside 1.59 (Liverpool area)
South Yorkshire 1.40 (Sheffield area)
Lincolnshire 1.38
Gloucestershire 1.32
Warwickshire 1.28
Bedfordshire 1.26
Greater Manchester 1.25
Metropolitan 1.21 (Greater London)
Cumbria 1.20
West Yorkshire 1.20 (Leeds/Bradford area)
Nottinghamshire 1.08
Staffordshire 1.08
Northumbria 0.98
Derbyshire 0.97
Lancashire 0.95
West Midlands 0.93 (Birmingham area)
Dorset 0.93
Devon & Cornwall 0.89
Hertfordshire 0.88
Humberside 0.87
Hampshire 0.83
West Mercia 0.81 (My area!)
North Yorkshire 0.75
Essex 0.74
Gwent 0.69
Kent 0.62
Surrey 0.61
Cheshire 0.58
Wiltshire 0.58
Northamptonshire 0.57
South Wales 0.54 (Cardiff area)
Cambridgeshire 0.49
Durham 0.48
Norfolk 0.46
Suffolk 0.41
Avon & Somerset 0.37 (Bristol area) 
Sussex 0.31
Thames Valley 0.30
Leicestershire 0.29
North Wales 0.29
Dyfed-Powys 0.19

Overall there are:

0.56m people living in areas with a homicide rate over 1.5/100k (1.0% of the population)

21.35m people living in areas with a homicide rate between 1.0-1.5/100k (37.5% of the population)

24.16m people living in areas with a homicide rate between 0.5-1.0/100k (42.4% of the population)

10.87m people living in areas with a homicide rate under 0.5/100k (19.1% of the population)


----------



## techniques1200s

Here's the homicide count for the SF Bay Area so far:

Oakland - 7 (the same as this time last year)
San Francisco - 6 (up from 1 at this time last year)
San Jose - 2
Palo Alto - 1
East Palo Alto - 1
Richmond - 1
Fairfield - 1 (justified, so it won't be counted as a murder)


----------



## techniques1200s

SF has had 4 more murders. Three people were killed in separate shootings, including a mother who was killed by a stray bullet in front of her kids...and today a dismembered body was found in a suitcase/scattered on the street in downtown.

So that's 10 murders for SF city-proper, up from a record low of just one at this time last year.


----------



## El_Greco

Are the shootings gang related? How come America can't keep a lid on this sort of thing?


----------



## techniques1200s

El_Greco said:


> Are the shootings gang related? How come America can't keep a lid on this sort of thing?


Probably related to drugs/money and/or gangs. Some times it's just over a wrong look, or a woman or something. The shooting where the mother was killed by a stray bullet was actually from a running gun battle/car chase where the occupants were shooting at each other. In broad daylight, of course.

Its not an easy thing to fix....poverty, lack of education, broken families, drugs, lack of good social services, etc all play into it.

Edit: it would be easier to address if so many Americans didn't hate the idea of adequate social services. There's a lot of stupid, self-centered and/or racist people out there who support the status quo, because they see this stuff as the problems of some dumb poors/minorities, and feel they shouldn't have to contribute a cent of extra tax money to make the country a better place. And because social services are evil communism or something.


----------



## El_Greco

I never bought "poverty" argument as a reason for crime and violence. After all there's even more poverty in Bangkok but you can wander the city's slums without much fear. Many Muslim countries suffer from poverty too but once again, if we ignore war, they are very safe places.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^indeed,_ poverty_ in itself is nowhere near as bad as is_ inequality_; especially extreme inquality with powerfully visible contrasts and sometimes with the added bonus of historical grudges between the classes that make up the two extremes of the spectrum. 

Crime rates charts don't show direct correlations and neither do those "happiness" charts that show that people in certain poor countries can enjoy a good life, depending on the social setup.


----------



## El_Greco

Inequality is a fact of life and it will remain so always. Unless we become some sort of hive mind.

What we should be striving for is fairness. And to be honest in Western societies we have it. There's room for improvement, of course, but at the end of the day everyone has the same opportunities.


----------



## 009

Here are the latest statistic displaying the 20 cities with the highest murder rate


----------



## fuzzer

weava said:


> Kansas City(proper) just had it's lowest murder total in 47 years after a good sized drop from the year before. 106(2013) to 77 (2014)
> 
> 
> 
> Read more here: http://www.kansascity.com/opinion/o...-abouhalkah/article5561658.html#storylink=cpy


I've often said that Kansas City and St. Louis are much closer together in crime/murder rates than what is commonly portrayed. Although St. Louis will be higher in 2014 for sure, the two murder rates look like they've gone in totally different directions. That's a significant decrease/increase in one year.

If you use the MSA, Kansas City is normally higher. But if you use the CSA (in the last couple of years anyway), Kansas City drops _below_ St. Louis and it will definitely be lower on both counts in 2014.

Not sure how big people define these two. Their CSA's include vague, low population areas (esp. KC's) that aren't listed on various gazetteer sites so it looks like their MSA's could have pretty much the recognised area in them. Unlike San Francisco/San Jose, Cleveland/Akron or New York/New Haven where they're mostly put together.

I've seen folks even disagree with SF/SJ being counted as one though and they seem knowledgeable about the area. So there's that as well.

In a nutshell, I think it's very misleading the way the media use STL's and KC's murder stats. They often compare the two.


----------



## fuzzer

Jonesy55 said:


> Latest homicide rates in England and Wales released for the 12 months to Sep 2014. Overall rate continues the downward pattern seem over the last 10-12 years, it now stands at *0.89 per 100k *population such is the lowest since the late 1970s I believe.
> 
> In terms of Police Force areas the latest figures are:
> 
> Cleveland 1.61 (Middlesbrough area)
> Merseyside 1.59 (Liverpool area)
> South Yorkshire 1.40 (Sheffield area)
> Lincolnshire 1.38
> Gloucestershire 1.32
> Warwickshire 1.28
> Bedfordshire 1.26
> Greater Manchester 1.25
> Metropolitan 1.21 (Greater London)
> Cumbria 1.20
> West Yorkshire 1.20 (Leeds/Bradford area)
> Nottinghamshire 1.08
> Staffordshire 1.08
> Northumbria 0.98
> Derbyshire 0.97
> Lancashire 0.95
> West Midlands 0.93 (Birmingham area)
> Dorset 0.93
> Devon & Cornwall 0.89
> Hertfordshire 0.88
> Humberside 0.87
> Hampshire 0.83
> West Mercia 0.81 (My area!)
> North Yorkshire 0.75
> Essex 0.74
> Gwent 0.69
> Kent 0.62
> Surrey 0.61
> Cheshire 0.58
> Wiltshire 0.58
> Northamptonshire 0.57
> South Wales 0.54 (Cardiff area)
> Cambridgeshire 0.49
> Durham 0.48
> Norfolk 0.46
> Suffolk 0.41
> Avon & Somerset 0.37 (Bristol area)
> Sussex 0.31
> Thames Valley 0.30
> Leicestershire 0.29
> North Wales 0.29
> Dyfed-Powys 0.19
> 
> Overall there are:
> 
> 0.56m people living in areas with a homicide rate over 1.5/100k (1.0% of the population)
> 
> 21.35m people living in areas with a homicide rate between 1.0-1.5/100k (37.5% of the population)
> 
> 24.16m people living in areas with a homicide rate between 0.5-1.0/100k (42.4% of the population)
> 
> 10.87m people living in areas with a homicide rate under 0.5/100k (19.1% of the population)


Can you give us a link pal? They keep changing their sites around and where the data is.

Cheers.


----------



## fuzzer

009 said:


> Here are the latest statistic displaying the 20 cities with the highest murder rate


Cheers for posting pal, just want to offer some (hopefully) constructive criticism. Nothing against you just the list by itself.

As I've said before, the source compares small municipalities within large metro's with whole/almost whole metro's. Funny old lists.

A few other caveats I want to put forth:

A: Latin American cities have disappearance and corruption problems (generally and with the police/security forces) which skew a few of their stats downwards. Possibly Jamaica also.

B: South African police sometimes put road traffic accidents in the murder statistics that have multiple fatalities, which they don't do in the LatAm countries (mostly). I've never seen them do it in LatAm, or if they have done it they've made a mistake and taken them back out again. I thought I heard of a case in Brazil where they _might_ have put one in, can't remember. 

That could've also been the health ministry and not the police. It's hard to believe that Brazilian cops would put a traffic accident in the murder column.

C: While South Africa is certainly safer than LatAm's worst regions and less corrupt than virtually all of it, there are fewer cities from that country listed than the USA. I don't need to tell you how silly this is. Every year it's the same thing.

Durban, Port Elizabeth, East London? These have very high murder rates and the first two should be significantly higher within the listing.

East London may have a higher murder rate than Cape Town yet it is never listed? Bizarre.

Sorry pal, not having a go at you just dumbfounded by the list. Isakres and others have posted it in previous years and they know I mean well.

I know a guy who knows the stats, cities, how to put them together if they're broken up by municipality/police station etc. on the stat sites. This is where I've gotten a lot of my info from.

Cheers!


----------



## Eric Offereins

In Rotterdam 12 homicides in 2014. The lowest number since 2010.

http://www.rijnmond.nl/nieuws/19-12-2014/minder-moorden-en-straatroven-regio-rotterdam


----------



## Brazilian001

A more complete list than the previous one, displaying the 50 cities with the highest murder rate:


----------



## Jonesy55

Graph showing homicide rate in England and Wales since the late 1960s.










The peak in 2002/03 somewhat exaggerates the increase in the years up to that and the decrease in the years since then. As the notes explain the figures for that year include 172 homicide victims of serial killer Dr Harold Shipman which were discovered and registered that year but had actually taken place in the years from the 1970s until the late 1990s. Excluding those homicides the rate would have peaked at around 1.6/100k rather than 1.8/100k.


----------



## Jonesy55

fuzzer said:


> Can you give us a link pal? They keep changing their sites around and where the data is.
> 
> Cheers.


Latest stats here

http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/rel/crime...d-sexual-offences--2013-14/rpt-chapter-2.html


----------



## NordikNerd




----------



## fuzzer

brazilian001 said:


> A more complete list than the previous one, displaying the 50 cities with the highest murder rate


I don't want to go on about this but as I said a few days ago, these numbers probably vary in quality.

The most accurate stats there are for South Africa (includes justifiable homicide and some transportation accidents that should be classified as culpable homicide) and the US (doesn't include justifiable homicide).

With South Africa there's sometimes a small discrepancy between the police numbers and the health system, but compared to some LatAm countries (Brazil, Colombia and Mexico) they're often a lot closer.

LatAm's and Jamaica's are somewhere in the middle in the reliability stakes. More corrupt, more criminal cops, military being used, explicit travel warnings issued, secret violence and unmarked graves etc. etc.

They will have justifiables in their reports or they won't. Depends on the country, and they don't include culpable homicides (accidents) like South Africa does.

The obviously "totally" inaccurate ones are for Iraq and Haiti. Useless, even if they "officially" were high enough to feature. They weren't featured this year however.

I am much more sceptical about homicide rates than I was. If you look up private security websites or others like Mercer's that rate cities against each other, you can see a pattern with what I'm saying. Also, all the most dangerous cities (not surprisingly) are muslim/christian or just muslim battlegrounds/slaughterhouses. And look up Transparency International's corruption index at country-level and reference with the danger rankings.

My criticism can apply to any murder rate list, not just this one.

If we have to go on the official murder statistics alone then my point still stands about East London (South Africa), easily should be in there every year on the criteria.

Durban should still be 10 places higher. I notice he's added 2 per 100k on and put it up about five places from the previous year. Every list before it was in the same place with the same murder rate without fail. Maybe he read my previous criticism of his list on here? It's murder rate is just under 40 according to my source guy.

Nelson Mandela Bay (Port Elizabeth) should be around 20th — it's 35th.

There must be a way to accurately gauge how dangerous or safe cities really are globally. We could start by using Mercer's but you have to subscribe and pay.

I might make an alternate list of this one and put it on here but I just thought I'd give you some of my insight. That's the last I'll say on it for now.

:cheers1:


----------



## fuzzer

Jonesy55 said:


> Latest stats here
> 
> http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/rel/crime...d-sexual-offences--2013-14/rpt-chapter-2.html


The police force area rates per 100,000 I was after specifically, the ones you posted at the top of this page.

Did I miss it in the link? I looked carefully.

EDIT: It's okay Jonesy. Looking at yours again it was up to Sept but I wanted the 2013/14 financial year which I've found.

:cheers1:


----------



## FREKI

*Copenhagen 2015 so far*

The recent terrorist attack could have been a lot worse as the terrorist, thanks to police, neither got access to the free speech meeting he attacked nor the synagogue that at the time was full of kids. But he did sadly manage to kill 2 civilians and wound 5 police officers before he himself was killed by the police.

Other than that pretty much normal numbers - old people assisting their partner in dying ( I really hope they will soon allow for controlled mercy killings here as it's retarded that people helping loved ones in pain have to spend their last years in prison )


*City total:* 4 ( pop 1.246.611 ) = *0,32/100k*
*Metro region total:* 6 ( pop 1.950.430 ) = *0,30/100k*



*Copenhagen city:*
Frederiksberg: 34yo Danish woman stabbed to death by 43yo Faroese husband
Copenhagen: 55yo Danish male shot to death by 22yo palestinian islamic terrorist
Copenhagen: 37yo Danish male shot to death by 22yo palestinian islamic terrorist
Copenhagen: 22yo palestinian islamic terrorist shot to death by police


*Rest of Metro Region:*
Slangerup: 46yo Danish stabbed to death by 33yo business partner whom then committed suicide
Farum: 78yo Danish woman dead by headblows by 80yo husband ( mercy killing )


----------



## human187

FREKI said:


> *Copenhagen 2015 so far*
> 
> The recent terrorist attack could have been a lot worse as the terrorist, thanks to police, neither got access to the free speech meeting he attacked nor the synagogue that at the time was full of kids. But he did sadly manage to kill 2 civilians and wound 5 police officers before he himself was killed by the police.
> 
> Other than that pretty much normal numbers - old people assisting their partner in dying ( I really hope they will soon allow for controlled mercy killings here as it's retarded that people helping loved ones in pain have to spend their last years in prison )
> 
> 
> *City total:* 4 ( pop 1.246.611 ) = *0,32/100k*
> *Metro region total:* 6 ( pop 1.950.430 ) = *0,30/100k*
> 
> 
> 
> *Copenhagen city:*
> Frederiksberg: 34yo Danish woman stabbed to death by 43yo Faroese husband
> Copenhagen: 55yo Danish male shot to death by 22yo palestinian islamic terrorist
> Copenhagen: 37yo Danish male shot to death by 22yo palestinian islamic terrorist
> Copenhagen: 22yo palestinian islamic terrorist shot to death by police
> 
> 
> *Rest of Metro Region:*
> Slangerup: 46yo Danish stabbed to death by 33yo business partner whom then committed suicide
> Farum: 78yo Danish woman dead by headblows by 80yo husband ( mercy killing )


Despite any trouble, Copenhagen is still one of the safest and cleanest cities. Wish you the best, hope to visit some day!


----------



## Jonesy55

Jonesy55 said:


> Latest stats here
> 
> http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/rel/crime...d-sexual-offences--2013-14/rpt-chapter-2.html


Figures for the year to December 2014 now released. There were 515 homicides in England & Wales during 2014. The population of England & Wales in 2014 was 57.4m so that's a rate of 0.90 homicides per 100,000 residents.

That's the lowest rate since 1977.

http://www.ons.gov.uk/ons/rel/crime-stats/crime-statistics/year-ending-december-2014/rft-4.xls


----------



## aaabbbccc

Trying to get some 2015 Homicide stats for Casablanca but lately , there has been so many stories of several homicides , almost every day , there is something in the news , most are gang related , many are street and store robberies some are stupid arguments and some are domestic homicides and of course drug related killings , also this year 3 police officers were killed in the line of duty this year . 
A few examples that I read about 
56 year old man beaten to death by 18 year old and a 19 year old 
44 year old women stabbed to death by her 71 year old husband 
26 year old man stabbed to death by his 25 year old cousin 
Police officer killed in the line of duty stabbed by gang member during a fight 
39 year old man killed by 16 year old some type of argument 
50 year old man stabbed to death by his 32 year old friend on drugs


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*São Paulo Jan-Apr 2015*

*410* homicides (-2.6% against last year, projecting a 10/100,000 rate for 2015);

365 (89.1%) men and 45 women (10.9%);

191 (46.7%) Mixed, 158 (38.5%) White and 36 (8.7%) Black;

249 (60.8%) happened on streets, 59 (14.5%) on households, 11 (2.7%) on businesses; 

210 (51.1%) were between 15-34 y/o;


----------



## 009

last year the murder rate in Aguascalientes was about 3 per 100 000, I don't know if any data is available thus far for 2015


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan

Los Angeles as of 6/6/15

2015 - 107
2014 - 122
2013 - 109


Down 12.3 and 1.7% respectively

New York City as of 5/31/15

2015 - 136
2014 - 113

Up 20.4%

Chicago as of 5/31/15

2015 - 161
2014 - 137
2013 - 140
2012 - 208

Up 18 and 15%


----------



## ssiguy2

Metro London Ontario {pop 505,000} is at a total of 4 so far this year all of which have happened in the city itself which has 385,000.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Londrina Jan-Mar 2015*

Down 44% against last year

*15* homicides, projecting a 11/100,000 rate for 2015, the lowest level in the past 20 years. In 2014, 71 homicides were registered in the 543,000 inh. city.


----------



## gandhi.rushabh1992

*Ahmedabad, western India*

Population - 7.5 million

Homicides (2014) - 78 (-14% compared to 2013)

Rate - 1.04 per 100,000


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco (pop. 852,000) is at 27 murders, after having three in the past week. Two people were killed in separate shootings in the same public housing development, and a woman was killed in a random shooting in downtown/the Embarcadero. And to make things worse, two news crews were assaulted and robbed at gunpoint while they were reporting on the Embarcadero murder. It gets even better though: the killer was deported multiple times yet kept coming back the US, had a long criminal record, and was recently released again from SF county jail...and the gun he used in the murder had been stolen from a federal agent.

http://www.sfgate.com/news/article/Woman-killed-on-San-Francisco-pier-identified-6363401.php
http://www.sfgate.com/crime/article/Fatal-shooting-is-2nd-in-a-week-on-Potrero-Hill-6369651.php

Here's the murder count compared to previous years at this time, plus the year-end total:

2015 - 27
2014 - 19 (45)
2013 - 23 (48)
2012 - 40 (69)
2011 - 30 (50)
2010 - 29 (50)
2009 - 26 (47)
2008 - 59 (98)
2007 - 61 (100)
2006 - 45 (86)
2005 - 41 (96)

Across the bay, Oakland (pop. 400,000) is at 49 murders.

San Jose (pop. 1,000,000) is at 11 murders.

The entire SF Bay Area (pop. 7.5 million) has around 140 murders so far. Over the past decade the Bay Area has been having 200 to 400 murders per year.


----------



## Robi_damian

> After years of declining violent crime, several major American cities experienced a dramatic surge in homicides during the first half of this year.
> 
> Milwaukee, which last year had one of its lowest annual homicide totals in city history, recorded 84 murders so far this year, more than double the 41 it tallied at the same point last year.
> 
> Milwaukee Police Chief Edward Flynn said the mounting homicide toll in his city of 600,000 is driven by Wisconsin's "absurdly weak" gun laws – carrying a concealed weapon without a state-issued concealed carry is a misdemeanor in the Badger State – as well a subculture within the city that affirms the use of deadly violence to achieve status and growing distrust of police in some parts of the city.
> 
> Milwaukee is not alone.
> 
> The number of murders in 2015 jumped by 33% or more in Baltimore, New Orleans and St. Louis. Meanwhile, in Chicago, the nation's third-largest city, the homicide toll climbed 19% and the number of shooting incidents increased by 21% during the first half of the year.
> 
> In all the cities, the increased violence is disproportionately impacting poor and predominantly African-American and Latino neighborhoods. In parts of Milwaukee, the sound of gunfire is so commonplace that about 80% of gunshots detected by ShotSpotter sensors aren't even called into police by residents, Flynn said.
> 
> "We've got folks out there living in neighborhoods, where . . . it's just part of the background noise," Flynn told USA TODAY. "That's what we're up against."
> 
> Criminologists note that the surge in murders in many big American cities came after years of declines in violent crime in major metros throughout the United States. Big cities saw homicides peak in the late 1980s and early 1990s as crack-cocaine wreaked havoc on many urban areas.
> 
> The homicide toll across the country — which reached a grim nadir in 1993 when more than 2,200 murders were counted in New York City — has declined in ebbs and flows for much of the last 20 years, noted Alfred Blumstein, a professor of urban systems and operations research at Carnegie Mellon University in Pittsburgh. Several U.S. cities – including Los Angeles, Phoenix, San Diego and Indianapolis – have experienced a decrease in the number of murders so far this year.
> 
> Blumstein said the current surge in murders in some big cities could amount to no more than a blip.
> 
> "It could be 2015 represents us hitting a plateau, and by the end of the year, nationally, we'll see that murder rates are flat or there is a slight bump up," Blumstein said.


http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/2015/07/09/us-cities-homicide-surge-2015/29879091/


----------



## Beware

*The Deadly Summer of 2015*

*MY hometown's murder rate has more than tripled, within the span of slightly more than a month. Peoria, IL (USA) *had recorded only 4 murders for 2015 until mid-July. But, just this afternoon and within a block from me, another young man was shot to death in ongoing urban violence. How bad are things here, at the moment? My hometown only has a population of 120k, within a metro of under 400k. But, among other social ills, it's also centrally-located between the much larger Chicago and St. Louis metros. Sadly, despite community activism and a variety of crime prevention programs and related resources, it's becoming ' the new normal ' in today's inner-cities.

Just last night, in a different city neighborhood complex not prone to such incidents, a male victim of Indian nationality and liquor store owner was fatally stabbed multiple times outside his apartment. Neighborhood witnesses reported hearing a loud, late-night, argument before the victim was found in the complex's parking lot. Police detectives have not ruled out Robbery as a possible motive, despite the victim having 2k in his pocket at the scene. However, like a plot out of an espionage novel despite the still ongoing murder investigation, there's overseas speculation from foreign citizens suspect a political revenge connection related to a human rights movement.

What's just as terrible is the ominous fact that it's just August and, before this year ends, there will undoubtedly be MORE murders :skull: .


----------



## gonzaposadas

According to data from 2013, in Posadas there were 7,7 murders per 100,000 inhabitants.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Londrina Jan-Jun 2015*

Down 53% against last year

*25* homicides, projecting a 9/100,000 rate for 2015, the lowest level in the past 20 years. In 2014, 71 homicides were registered in the 543,000 inh. city. History:

2014 ---- 71
2013 ---- 73
2012 --- 111 
2011 ---- 93 
2010 --- 108
2009 --- 130
2008 --- 128
2007 ---- 86 
2006 --- 116
2005 --- 125
2004 --- 176
2003 --- 191

Population (Census 2010): 506,000
Population (Census 2000): 447,000


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*São Paulo Jan-Jun 2015*

*569* homicides (588 last year, projecting a 9/100,000 rate for 2015);

Metro Area (20 million inh.): *1,043* in the first semester 2015 and 1,180 in 2014. A 10/100,000 rate.


----------



## Robi_damian

*US murder rate sees sharp increase in 2015*



> Murder rates have increased sharply across the US in 2015, with at least 30 cities reporting a rise in violence.
> 
> Experts say factors may vary from city to city, but no-one really knows what has caused the trend, which was first identified this summer.
> 
> The latest figures obtained by the New York Times show Milwaukee has seen the biggest spike, with a 76% increase.
> 
> It is followed by St Louis, Missouri, which has seen a 60% increase, and Baltimore, Maryland, with a 56% rise.
> 
> Some senior police officials say that heightened scrutiny of use of force by officers may have caused them to withdraw from everyday policing and emboldened criminals.
> 
> But others say an increase in gun ownership, a spike in gang-related killings and more young people settling disputes with guns may be contributing factors.
> 
> The latest figures show the number of murders in Milwaukee increased from 59 last year to 104 so far in 2015.
> 
> In St Louis, it rose from 85 last year to 136 so far this year, and in Baltimore shot up from 138 last year to 215 by the summer of 2015.
> 
> In Washington, there have been 105 murders - a 44% increase from last year.
> 
> The numbers have also jumped in other cities, including New Orleans, Chicago, Kansas City, Dallas, New York and Philadelphia, though to a lesser extent.


Source


----------



## alemano

31.87 out of 100.000 in my City (Guarapuava in Brazil)


----------



## Rokugatsu

2014 for Poland and Warsaw
Poland - 1.2 (38mln pop)
Warsaw 1.9 (1,75mln pop)


----------



## materialista

How many in New York?


----------



## ukiyo

Tokyo 0.2 per 100,000
Osaka 0.58 per 100,000 (most dangerous in Japan).


----------



## Robi_damian

ukiyo said:


> Osaka 0.58 per 100,000 (most dangerous in Japan).


Wow, other countries would kill for such a low murder rate...


----------



## materialista

Robi_damian said:


> Wow, other countries would kill for such a low murder rate...


For example USA 

And what is the situation now in Detroit? whether I, as a white man I could wander around downtown "Motor city" or if I would have lost it if I could hook someone from passers-by and ask for directions? No rude from them?


----------



## Thunderpussy

materialista said:


> For example USA
> 
> And what is the situation now in Detroit? whether I, as a white man I could wander around downtown "Motor city" or if I would have lost it if I could hook someone from passers-by and ask for directions? No rude from them?


I think walking around downtown Detroit can only get the snout :lol:


----------



## Chicagoago

materialista said:


> For example USA
> 
> And what is the situation now in Detroit? whether I, as a white man I could wander around downtown "Motor city" or if I would have lost it if I could hook someone from passers-by and ask for directions? No rude from them?


Hundreds of thousands of people walk around downtown Detroit every day. My husband is from there, I always enjoy going downtown, I've never felt unsafe or anything like that and everyone is quite friendly.


----------



## Thunderpussy

Chicagoago said:


> Hundreds of thousands of people walk around downtown Detroit every day. My husband is from there, I always enjoy going downtown, I've never felt unsafe or anything like that and everyone is quite friendly.


:bash::bash:
Please stop stupid propaganda!
so maybe a few streets in downtown Detroit is safe under the watchful eye of cameras and police cordons , but most of the city is empty warehouses and houses after which move to homelss , thief , drug dealers and drug addicts.










^^* it is the truth!*


----------



## 009

Thunderpussy said:


> :bash::bash:
> Please stop stupid propaganda!
> so maybe a few streets in downtown Detroit is safe under the watchful eye of cameras and police cordons , but most of the city is empty warehouses and houses after which move to homelss , thief , drug dealers and drug addicts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^* it is the truth!*



:lol::lol:

I think it's somewhere in the middle of what the two of you perceive


----------



## gonzaposadas

I don't know anything about Detroit except by the name and that in United States has fame of be an insecure city, but usually, many people of cities like this exaggerate a lot, some for very stupid reasons, like try to give fame of "fierce" to the place where they live (especially young people, as if someone were to have them more respect or fear for where they live).

Here, in Argentine, Buenos Aires it's the most insecure city (because is the biggest, by far), but there are people from there that talks as if were the worst place on Earth (some for ignorance and live locked watching TV, and others for the reason that I said before), and it's far from this.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Paraná state, Brazil - Jan-Jun 2015*










*Population 2015*

PARANÁ: *11,163,018*
Curitiba: *1,879,335*
RMC (other municipalities of Curitiba metro area): around *1.5 million*
Londrina: *548,249*
Maringá: *397,437*
Ponta Grossa: *337,865*
Cascavel: *312,778*
Foz do Iguaçu: *263,782*
Guarapuava: *178,126*


----------



## Chicagoago

Thunderpussy said:


> :bash::bash:
> Please stop stupid propaganda!
> so maybe a few streets in downtown Detroit is safe under the watchful eye of cameras and police cordons , but most of the city is empty warehouses and houses after which move to homelss , thief , drug dealers and drug addicts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^* it is the truth!*


Are you being sarcastic or do you actually believe that?? I mean that picture is staged of course. I assumed your post about the "propaganda" was just joking around. 

A few streets downtown under the watchful eye of cameras? The central area and areas up Woodward and Wayne State, etc are fine to go about your business and see a vast majority of the business in the city itself. The city has a lot of problems, but I've explored it greatly over the years, not just downtown, and simply minding your own business and keeping your eyes open means you shouldn't have problems. I wouldn't go wander around abandoned areas alone after dark, but someone who isn't "looking for trouble" or messed up in gangs and drug dealings can wander the city without much trouble. Criminals are normally going after other criminals, or there are domestic issues and people getting shot because of conflicts. You aren't getting jumped just going about your business on a normal day. The city has a huge murder and crime problem, but that doesn't change the fact that over 99.9% of the residents aren't murdered there each year.

People tend to avoid the city and never visit, then share their opinions on the place online, which for someone who visits regularly seems extremely "doom and gloom" and exaggerated compared to reality. It's not a pretty picture, but it's not as "end of the world" as many make it out to be. There's a ton of abandonment in many areas, it's very quiet and looks depressing. There aren't tens of thousands of "bad people" and thieves just hanging around all the time in all those empty lots. There's just....no one. It's quiet and boring, not really scary.


----------



## Robi_damian

*Chicago's Problem With Gun Violence*



> Over the weekend in Chicago, the Cubs clinched their first playoff berth since 2008 despite losing three straight games. The University of Chicago prepared to host a campaign event for Bernie Sanders, who attended the school in the 1960s. And for the second straight weekend, more than 50 people were shot in the city.
> 
> The violence, which has become bleakly commonplace, didn’t end Monday. The city has endured 2,300 shootings so far this year—an average of more than eight per day and 400 more shootings than at this point last year. And, America’s third-largest city continues to contend with a 21 percent increase in homicides. On Monday evening, an 11-month-old boy was wounded in a south-side shooting that also killed his pregnant mother and his grandmother.
> 
> “In a second, two generations of that child’s family were wiped out,” Eugene Roy, a Chicago deputy chief of detectives, told reporters. (A total of six people have been killed and eight others have been wounded since Monday morning.)
> 
> The violence is widely seen to stem from a deadly combination of gangs and illegal guns. Responding to Monday’s shootings, Mayor Rahm Emanuel squared his focus on gangs.
> 
> “Wherever you live, you should be able to get out of your car and go to your home. … it’s time that our criminal justice system and the laws as it relates to access to guns and the penalties for using ’em reflect the values of the people of the city of Chicago,” he said.
> 
> In June, Police Superintendent Garry McCarthy told PBS that police have confiscated more illegal guns in Chicago than Los Angeles and New York City combined in the first half of the year. Drug trafficking is also a major factor, with as much as 80 percent of illegal drugs in the city estimated to come from Joaquin “El Chapo” Guzman’s Sinaloa cartel.


Source


----------



## ssiguy2

London Ontario {pop 385k} just updating it's stats. 

As of Sept 1st the city has recorded 5 murders which is more than usual for the city.


----------



## techniques1200s

Update for the big SF Bay Area cities:

San Francisco (pop. 850,000) is at 39 murders, compared to 32 at this time last year. The two latest victims were a woman that was shot in downtown (right on the border of Union Square/the Tenderloin, near the Powell street BART station), and a Canadian tourist who was beaten and robbed in Golden Gate Park.

Oakland (pop. 400,000) is at 75 murders, compared to 60 at this time last year. The latest two both happened in East Oakland. An ice cream man was shot in the Castlemont neighborhood, and a visitor from Georgia was shot in the Ivy Hill/Cleveland Heights/San Antonio area, near Lake Merritt

San Jose (pop. 1,000,000) is at 23 murders, compared to 29 at this time last year. The last one was back on sept. 12, when a woman was beaten to death by her boyfriend, and the last one before that was a man stabbed to death in a homeless encampment in East SJ.


----------



## hunser

*Vienna, Austria:*

Population: 1,800,000

Homicides:

- 2014: 9 (rate: 0.5)
- 2015: 20 (rate: 1.1)

After the 2014 record low it's no big surprise. 20 is still pretty good, but it could be better. 
Also: since 2009 *ALL* homicides in Vienna have been *SOLVED*. :cheers:


----------



## Robi_damian

> A nongovernmental group that tracks crime in Venezuela says the homicide rate climbed in 2015, putting the country on track to be one of the most violent in the world. In a report Monday, the group, the Venezuelan Violence Observatory, estimated that 27,875 killings occurred this year, pushing the homicide rate up to 90 per 100,000 residents; last year, its count was 82 per 100,000. The group said that killings in Venezuela this year surpassed those in Honduras and that the country now rivals El Salvador as the world’s deadliest. While year-end 2015 numbers are unavailable for El Salvador for comparison, the number of killings there has skyrocketed in recent years as a truce between its two biggest gangs has fallen apart. Monday’s report is based on press reports, victim surveys and officials’ comments. The Venezuelan authorities generally dispute the group’s findings and say the homicide rate is much lower.


Source

If this national level is confirmed, I presume there will be swaths of cities having insane murder rates at over 100/100.000 across Venezuela.


----------



## Jonesy55

Update for Police Authorities in England & Wales, these are for the year to September 2015, a slight increase in the previous year due to a bad spare of homicides in June for some reason. :dunno:



Gold medal for lowest homicide rate over the 12 months goes to Durham in Northeast England which had 1 homicide among its approximately 600,000 residents.










Meanwhile the murder capital over the year was Gloucestershire which saw 9 homicides in its area home to 550,000.


----------



## Eric Offereins

The numbers of 2015:

Amsterdam: 15 
Rotterdam: 11
The Hague: 4 

In total the number in the Netherlands dropped from 135 in 2014 to 111 in 2015.

source:
http://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2015/12/31/aantal-moorden-in-2015-in-nederland-afgenomen


----------



## willo

*Madrid Region numbers for 2015:*

Population: 6,436,996 inhabitants
Murders: 31
Murder rate: 0.48 per 100,000 inhabitants


----------



## Robi_damian

willo said:


> *Madrid Region numbers for 2015:*
> 
> Population: 6,436,996 inhabitants
> Murders: 31
> Murder rate: 0.48 per 100,000 inhabitants


:applause: Bravo, Madrid. That rate is at Japanese levels, wow...


----------



## Mr_Dru

Eric Offereins said:


> The numbers of 2015:
> 
> Amsterdam: 15
> Rotterdam: 11
> The Hague: 4
> 
> In total the number in the Netherlands dropped from 135 in 2014 to 111 in 2015.
> 
> source:
> http://www.nrc.nl/nieuws/2015/12/31/aantal-moorden-in-2015-in-nederland-afgenomen


Since 1992 its decreasing every year.
*The Netherlands pop. 17.000.000*

_murders:_
1992 - 262x
2014 - 135x
2015 - 111x (new record)


by city 
*Amsterdam pop. 820.000* (metro 2.3000.000)

_Murders:_
1998 - 65x
2013 - 23x
2014 - 24x
2015 - 15 x (new record)


----------



## LadefenseSkyline

Haut de Seine region (west Paris'suburb ) number 2015: 
Population: 1,5 millions inhabitants 
Murders: 52
Murder rate: 3,4 per 100 000 persons

Position in France: 84/97 hno:


----------



## Guest One

What's the situation in USA? I read about a generic increase in crime rates in 2015


----------



## ssiguy2

As of August/31...London Ontario City 390k.....5 murders, Metro 510k.....6 murders


----------



## Fabio1976

Chicago (09/22/2016) : 545
http://heyjackass.com/


----------



## Fabio1976

Chicago : 551 !!!


----------



## Fabio1976

Chicago (09/29/2016) : 566 !!


----------



## Copperknickers

There are usually under 20 murders in Glasgow per year. That's down from 40 ten years ago. That translates to a drop from 6 to 3/100,000. A major success story. In 20 years time Glasgow will be an ordinary, safe, prosperous city again.


----------



## Fabio1976

Chicago ( 10/15/2016 ) : 600 !!!!


----------



## Jonesy55

Copperknickers said:


> There are usually under 20 murders in Glasgow per year. That's down from 40 ten years ago. That translates to a drop from 6 to 3/100,000. A major success story. In 20 years time Glasgow will be an ordinary, safe, prosperous city again.


And that is just in the City proper, I would imagine the rates are much lower in suburban districts of Glasgow metro like East Renfrewshire, East Dunbartonshire etc..


----------



## angrybird2411

Follow me, Richmond used to be the murder capital of the united states 25-20 years ago. Now, I don't think we are even in the top 50, we have a growing population, and everything has been fixed up.


----------



## Village Idiot

anakngpasig said:


>


That is a fantastic way to display this kind information. Great contribution!


----------



## devondale

I think rotunda 
https://nhathuoclongtam.vn/san-pham/hepbest/
pentoxipharm 
ezinol it's mostly relative. I've never been nervous in New Orleans. However I get a bit nervous in Cleveland. I read that most of the murders in New Orleans happens within one neighborhood. So it's not like there are no safe havens anywhere. I also don't put much stock in the murder rate once you're under 10. To me as long as city is under 10 per 100,000 it's pretty safe as long as you use common sense. I mean yes you are three times as likely to be killed in one city with a rating of 5.4 vs a 1.8 rating, but the rate is so low as to be insignificant. It's like saying one nation has an infant mortality of 5 per 1,000 and another has 3 per 1,000. So the 5 per 1,000 must be a 3rd world nation. I don't think you'll notice much of a difference between them. Also keeping other crimes under control helps. Yes it's great that you didn't get killed but you still have assaults and rapes to contend with. It would suck to be beaten up, raped and robbed everyday.

*diễn đàn seo time* cung cấp *morphin* và alpha choay flavonoid là gì và *phenobarbital*

NYC is making some good strides in all these areas, not only is murder down but so are the other crimes, which can really effect the quality of life. Here's how NYC compares to itself in 1990 and 2006. Keep in mind there are about 650,000 more people living in the city now.vietnam Regulatory Affairs


----------



## Fabio1976

Chicago : 623.


----------



## jamc92

Fabio1976 said:


> Chicago : 623.


What the hell is happening int Chicago??!! Almost 100 homicides in less than a month???

And I was scared about the murders in my city, Guadalajara MX :lol:. Chicago is making this seem like a kids game. Hope you guys solve that mess.


----------



## jamc92

As of July 2016 there has been 22,033 homicides in Mexico. Of those 12,370 had been first degree murder and 9,663 had been manslaughter (accidents). 

Of those 12,370 murders, only 3 states (out of 32) concentrate almost 50%: Guerrero (1,704), Estado de Mexico (1,720) and Guanajuato (1,793). 

It is estimated that 7 out of 10 homicide victims had some kind ties with the drug cartels that operates in Mexico. (from "hawks" to hitmans or sicaros, from mules to druglords, from drugdealers to financial operators, etc.)

Homicides in Mexico are escalating this year from a 3 year period of steady decline, and it is estimated that this year there are going to be more than 20,000. The total "death toll" of the 10 year old (started December 2006) war that the government is waging against the cartels is estimated to surpass the 160,000 killed this year.


----------



## Fabio1976

Chicago : 635.


----------



## Fabio1976

Chicago : 666.


----------



## _mark

Melbourne (Australia) has a recorded homicide rate of Melbourne is 3.1 per 100,000. Around 60 per year

See what a good gun control policy does.


----------



## Rekarte

Why Far East Russia is so violent?


----------



## Fabio1976

Chicago : 717 !!! http://heyjackass.com/


----------



## ssiguy2

_mark said:


> Melbourne (Australia) has a recorded homicide rate of Melbourne is 3.1 per 100,000. Around 60 per year
> 
> See what a good gun control policy does.


I'm actually quite surprised Melbourne is that high. How does it fair against other major Australian cities?


----------



## _mark

Australian Bureau of Statistics suggest a national rate of 1.4p/100,000 or 421 in 2014 although other Gov websites suggest this is 1.2. Gun related deaths reduced by 64% following the change in gun laws in 1996. 

As for the cities, in 2000 Melbourne was 1.2 while Sydney 1.6. I'd suggest it's stayed around the same since then. See attached image. 



http://www.abs.gov.au/ausstats/[email protected] Features~Homicide and Related Offences~9


----------



## aquamaroon

^^

Yep that is fair to say I think. In crime statistics I believe the homicide rate in the united states is around 5.1 per 100,000, so the murder rate in Los Angeles City/County is about 1-2 per 100,000 higher than the national average. And like most places it has its good and bad areas, and homicides tend to be clustered together in specific areas/neighborhoods. looking at 2015, countywide it looks like 2016 was a slight tick up from the year before, about 11 more homicides than 2015 (nothing like Chicago's jump though, that is a truly humongous and tragic jump in the rate, and I think there are other folks who could explain that far better than me.)


----------



## FREKI

*Copenhagen:*

Quite a violent year as the gang war over territory is still ongoing here, on top of that several tragic cases.
It became personal for me when police officer I used to train self-defense with was killed by a mentally ill who shot him as he arrived at work 

*Copenhagen City* ( pop: 1.280.371 ) total: 9 =* 0,7 per 100.000*
*Copenhagen Metro* ( pop: 2.027.628 ) total: 15 = *0,7 per 100.000*

The murders:
4 month old killed by mother who took her baby with her when jumping to her death from a hospital

51yo Somali immigrant stabbed to death by somali roommate ( drunken dispute )

47yo man died 4 days after a drunken physcial dispute with his 44yo girlfriend 

1yo boy killed by father ( who killed himself afterwards ) - family dispute

23yo immigrant gang member shot by 25yo immigrant gang member

29yo gang member shot

27yo Eritrian woman killed by 29yo Eritrian boyfriend who committed suicide afterwards 

25yo Bosnian shot by SWAT team after he shot ( wounded ) 2 cops doing a drug search

25yo gang member stabbed and beaten to death 

21yo gang member shot 

47yo Somali Asylum seeker stabbed to death by 34yo Iraqi in an asylum seeker camp

30yo gang member shot

32yo women stabbed to death

43yo police officer shot to death by mentally ill 23y man 
( I knew him and had trained self-defense with him - he left a wife and 2 kids  )

32yo lady chocked to death by 35yo boyfriend


----------



## Chicagoago

aquamaroon said:


> ^^
> 
> Yep that is fair to say I think. In crime statistics I believe the homicide rate in the united states is around 5.1 per 100,000, so the murder rate in Los Angeles City/County is about 1-2 per 100,000 higher than the national average. And like most places it has its good and bad areas, and homicides tend to be clustered together in specific areas/neighborhoods. looking at 2015, countywide it looks like 2016 was a slight tick up from the year before, about 11 more homicides than 2015 (nothing like Chicago's jump though, that is a truly humongous and tragic jump in the rate, and I think there are other folks who could explain that far better than me.)


Well if you step back and look statistically, a rate of 7.3 means you have a 0.0073% chance of being murdered each year. 

At least it truly is a very small chance.


----------



## techniques1200s

Here's the 2016 count for the big three SF Bay Area cities:

*Oakland *(pop. 419,000): 87 - 20.8/100,000
*San Francisco *(pop. 864,816): 59 - 6.8/100,000
*San Jose* (pop. 1,026,908): 47 - 4.6/100,000

There were at least 124 more murders throughout the rest of the Bay Area, probably 130-140 in all (it's hard to find all the stats). So the Bay Area (pop. 7.7 million) in total had around 320 to 330 murders in 2016, and a rate of around 4 murders per 100,000 residents. That number rises close to 400 murders and a rate of 4.5 if you look at the entire CSA (pop. 8.7 million), which includes San Joaquin county and the city of Stockton (Stockton had 49 murders, and a population of 283,592, for a murder rate of 17.3/100,000).

And here are the murder totals for SF, SJ, and Oakland, going back to the year 2000, with rates listed for the highs and lows (rounded off, as populations are always changing and stats are not available for every year):

*San Francisco:*
2015 - 52 
2014 - 45 (5/100,000)
2013 - 48
2012 - 69
2011 - 50
2010 - 50 
2009 - 47 
2008 - 99
2007 - 100 (14/100,000)
2006 - 86
2005 - 96
2004 - 88
2003 - 70
2002 - 68
2001 - 64
2000 - 59

*Oakland:*
2015 - 95 
2014 - 86
2013 - 92
2012 - 127
2011 - 104
2010 - 90
2009 - 104
2008 - 115 
2007 - 120
2006 - 145 (36/100,000)
2005 - 93
2004 - 83
2003 - 109
2002 - 108
2001 - 84
2000 - 80 (20/100,000)

*San Jose: *
2015 - 28 
2014 - 32
2013 - 44
2012 - 46 (5/100,000)
2011 - 42
2010 - 20 (2/100,000)
2009 - 28
2008 - 31
2007 - 33
2006 - 29
2005 - 26
2004 - 24
2003 - 29
2002 - 26
2001 - 22
2000 - 19 (2/100,000)


----------



## _mark

Chicagoago said:


> Well if you step back and look statistically, a rate of 7.3 means you have a 0.0073% chance of being murdered each year.
> 
> 
> 
> At least it truly is a very small chance.




What would the % chance be depending on your location in the city? Say a less affluent part of town. 

You have a 1/12000 chance of being struck by lightning which is 0.008% which is a higher possibility of winning the lottery or being in a plane crash. 

I suppose murders are avoidable whereas being struck by lightning is more just bad luck


----------



## Rekarte

*Feira de Santana (second largest city in state of Bahia, Brazil)*

Population: 622.639

Homicides in 2015: 289
Homicides in 2016: 375 (+ 29,76%)

60.4/100.000


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Londrina*

2015 ---- 55
2014 ---- 93
2013 ---- 73
2012 --- 111 
2011 ---- 93 
2010 --- 108
2009 --- 130
2008 --- 128
2007 ---- 86 
2006 --- 116
2005 --- 125
2004 --- 176
2003 --- 191

Homicide rate: 10.0/100,000.

_Population (Estimate 2016): 553,000
Population (Census 2010): 506,000
Population (Census 2000): 447,000_


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Good to see the violence falling in Londrina


----------



## Chicagoago

_mark said:


> What would the % chance be depending on your location in the city? Say a less affluent part of town.
> 
> You have a 1/12000 chance of being struck by lightning which is 0.008% which is a higher possibility of winning the lottery or being in a plane crash.
> 
> I suppose murders are avoidable whereas being struck by lightning is more just bad luck


In the absolute worst part of the city would be Englewood or so where 0.01% of the population in that area was murdered last year, which i'm assuming must be right there at the top of the worst areas of the country. In the nicest areas of town it's essentially 0%.

Nationally it's around 0.005% of the country is murdered per year, although that's extremely concentrated in areas where the murder rate gets as high as 0.01% in select areas like Englewood.


----------



## Xusein

18 murders in Seattle in 2016, down from 24 in 2015.

https://www.seattle.gov/seattle-police-department/crime-data/crime-dashboard

City population was estimated to be 684,451 in 2015, so the murder rate is ~2.63/100K but population is growing so it's likely lower than that.

The city doesn't have a major violent crime problem but it's not 100% safe...over 4000 cars stolen last year for example...:shifty:


----------



## PizzaPlanet

Murder rate stood at 17.36/100k in Santa Marta, Colombia, down from previous year.


----------



## JMeier

Xusein said:


> The city doesn't have a major violent crime problem but it's not 100% safe...over 4000 cars stolen last year for example...:shifty:


That's a lot of stolen cars! Are they doing anything special to try to combat this?

Anyways, Toronto, with over 2.7 million people (about the same population as Chicago) has 14 murders this year, down from 26 murders the same time last year.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Homicides in Brazil*



GersonLDN said:


>


--- The most violent state is *Sergipe* with *58.1 homicides/100,000*. *São Paulo* is the least violent with *12.2/100,000*.

--- The most violent municipality is Altamira with *107.0/100,000*. The least violent is *Jaraguá do Sul* with *3.7/100,000*.



GersonLDN said:


>


--- Homicide rates for people between *15-29 y/o* is on *60.9/100,000*.

--- For *Mixed+Black* is on *37.7/100,000*. For *Whites*, *15.3/100,000*.

--- For *women*, is *4.4/100,000*.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

Florida released numbers for 2016. These are the murder rates of the largest counties and principal cities. 

*Miami (456,089): 12
Miami-Dade (2,700,794): 7.3

Fort Lauderdale (176,747): 10.2
Broward (1,854,513): 4.4

West Palm Beach (108,896): 9.2
Palm Beach (1,391,741): 7

Tampa (365,124): 7.9
Hillsborough (1,352,797): 4.6

Orlando (271,752): 30.9* Pulse Nightclub Shooting | 12.8 w/out the shooting
Orange (1,280,387): 12* | 8.2

St. Petersburg (259,906): 7.7
Pinellas (954,569): 4.1

Jacksonville (879,848): 12
Duval (923,647): 11.5*


----------



## _mark

Rates for Melbourne Australia for the year to March 2017 is 3.8/100,000. Population is 4.5m


----------



## 009

I'm back in Aguascalientes again, the latest for this city is 2.57/100k
It has about a million people


----------



## PizzaPlanet

A new murder report has been released in Colombia for 2016. Numbers for the main cities and departments are as follows:










> La tasa de homicidios en el país se ubicó en 23.62 el año 2016 según datos de Medicina Legal.
> 
> Tasa de homicidios en ciudades capitales por cada 100.000 habitantes *(2016)*
> 
> Tunja, Boyacá 5.21
> Inirida, Guainía 10.01
> Pasto, Nariño 14.37
> Arauca, Arauca 14.49
> Valledupar, Cesar 15.11
> San José del Guaviare, Guaviare 15.24
> Bogotá 16.32
> San Andrés, Archipiélago de San Andrés, Providencia y Santa Catalina 16.68
> Neiva, Huila 17.73
> Yopal, Casanare 18.18
> Mocoa, Putumayo 18.66
> Bucaramanga, Santander 18.74
> Santa Marta, Magdalena 18.92
> Ibagué, Tolima 20.40
> Manizales, Caldas 20.88
> Sincelejo, Sucre 21.50
> Montería, Córdoba 21.67
> Medellín, Antioquia 21.92
> Popayán, Cauca 22.14
> Riohacha, La Guajira 23.07
> Leticia, Amazonas 24.02
> Cartagena, Bolívar 25.36
> Villavicencio, Meta 28.88
> Florencia, Caquetá 30.79
> Pereira, Risaralda 31.36
> Barranquilla, Atlántico 32.69
> Armenia, Quindío 40.58
> Cúcuta, Norte de Santander 42.05
> Santiago de Cali, Valle del Cauca 55.74
> Puerto Carreño, Vichada 56.25
> Quibdó, Chocó 106.98





> Tasa de homicidios por departamento por cada 100.000 habitantes *(2016)*
> 
> Guainía 4.74
> Boyacá 7.59
> Sucre 12.09
> Santander 13.52
> Córdoba 14.00
> Vichada 14.92
> San Andrés, Providencia y Santa Catalina 15.56
> Guaviare 15.98
> Bogotá 16.32
> Magdalena 16.50
> Cesar 16.52
> Tolima 17.63
> Cundinamarca 17.79
> Amazonas 18.16
> Nariño 18.46
> Bolívar 19.46
> Cauca 19.69
> La Guajira 19.79
> Huila 19.85
> Caldas 20.61
> Atlántico 23.10
> Casanare 24.26
> Antioquia 24.65
> Caquetá 25.42
> Risaralda 30.19
> Putumayo 30.61
> Meta 31.23
> Arauca 35.07
> Chocó 35.84
> Norte de Santander 38.09
> Quindío 47.14
> Valle del Cauca 52.44


----------



## Chrissib

Homicide rates in Dutch cities:











Victims by national origins:


----------



## ilcapo

FREKI said:


> *Copenhagen:*
> 
> Quite a violent year as the gang war over territory is still ongoing here, on top of that several tragic cases.
> It became personal for me when police officer I used to train self-defense with was killed by a mentally ill who shot him as he arrived at work
> 
> *Copenhagen City* ( pop: 1.280.371 ) total: 9 =* 0,7 per 100.000*
> *Copenhagen Metro* ( pop: 2.027.628 ) total: 15 = *0,7 per 100.000*
> 
> The murders:
> 4 month old killed by mother who took her baby with her when jumping to her death from a hospital
> 
> 51yo Somali immigrant stabbed to death by somali roommate ( drunken dispute )
> 
> 47yo man died 4 days after a drunken physcial dispute with his 44yo girlfriend
> 
> 1yo boy killed by father ( who killed himself afterwards ) - family dispute
> 
> 23yo immigrant gang member shot by 25yo immigrant gang member
> 
> 29yo gang member shot
> 
> 27yo Eritrian woman killed by 29yo Eritrian boyfriend who committed suicide afterwards
> 
> 25yo Bosnian shot by SWAT team after he shot ( wounded ) 2 cops doing a drug search
> 
> 25yo gang member stabbed and beaten to death
> 
> 21yo gang member shot
> 
> 47yo Somali Asylum seeker stabbed to death by 34yo Iraqi in an asylum seeker camp
> 
> 30yo gang member shot
> 
> 32yo women stabbed to death
> 
> 43yo police officer shot to death by mentally ill 23y man
> ( I knew him and had trained self-defense with him - he left a wife and 2 kids  )
> 
> 32yo lady chocked to death by 35yo boyfriend


Quite similar to all other nordic cities with relative low murder rate, usually.
However, Swedens murder rate seems to be a bit on the rise. Especially gun crime between "gang members".

*So far from january 1st to july 31st,* i believe its something similar to:

*Sweden (10 million): 73* (83 if you count the ones that are "unsure")
*Stockholm Metro (2.2 million): 29* (including the terrorist attack that killed 5)
*Stockholm City (940.000): ? *
*MalmÃ¶ city (330.000): 11 or 12 (2 suspected) *
*Gothenburg city **(558.000): 7*

Its hard to find stats until the end of the year when it becomes definite.

The rate of MalmÃ¶ is quite high by European standards, compared to its low population.

*Malmö details 2017:*

21 year old shot (22 shots), 
Man found bloody in apartment (suspected murder), 
16 year old shot in the head, 44 year old stabbed outside, 
Man in his 20's shot outside, 
23 year old shot in his car, 
23 year old shot, 
Woman found dead, 
45 year old man stabbed in his back, 
Man found dead in his apartment (suspected murder), 
30 year old shot, 
66 year old woman killed by her son,

*The areas with the most murders the past years in the three big cities have been:*

Southern parts of Malmö, especially Södra Innerstan, Holma and Rosengård.
Western parts of Stockholm, especially the Järva district and its surroundings.
Northeastern Gothenburg and parts of Hisingen (Biskopsgården)

To sum it up, it seems like it is easier to get killed nowadays if your involved in crime, because of easier access to guns. But "random murders" and murders directly linked to alcohol seems to have dropped.


----------



## ElRaval

ilcapo said:


> Quite similar to all other nordic cities with relative low murder rate, usually.
> However, Swedens murder rate seems to be a bit on the rise. Especially gun crime between "gang members".
> 
> *So far from january 1st to july 31st,* i believe its something similar to:
> 
> *Sweden (10 million): 73* (83 if you count the ones that are "unsure")
> *Stockholm Metro (2.2 million): 29* (including the terrorist attack that killed 5)
> *Stockholm City (940.000): ? *
> *MalmÃ¶ city (330.000): 11 or 12 (2 suspected) *
> *Gothenburg city **(558.000): 7*
> 
> Its hard to find stats until the end of the year when it becomes definite.
> 
> The rate of MalmÃ¶ is quite high by European standards, compared to its low population.
> 
> *Malmö details 2017:*
> 
> 21 year old shot (22 shots),
> Man found bloody in apartment (suspected murder),
> 16 year old shot in the head, 44 year old stabbed outside,
> Man in his 20's shot outside,
> 23 year old shot in his car,
> 23 year old shot,
> Woman found dead,
> 45 year old man stabbed in his back,
> Man found dead in his apartment (suspected murder),
> 30 year old shot,
> 66 year old woman killed by her son,
> 
> *The areas with the most murders the past years in the three big cities have been:*
> 
> Southern parts of Malmö, especially Södra Innerstan, Holma and Rosengård.
> Western parts of Stockholm, especially the Järva district and its surroundings.
> Northeastern Gothenburg and parts of Hisingen (Biskopsgården)
> 
> To sum it up, it seems like it is easier to get killed nowadays if your involved in crime, because of easier access to guns. But "random murders" and murders directly linked to alcohol seems to have dropped.


Stockholm metro is around 32 so far.


----------



## Mr_Dru

Chrissib said:


> Homicide rates in Dutch cities:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victims by national origins:




New numbers the Netherlands 2016.

110 murders in 2016, ten less then in 2015.

76 men and 34 women were murdered.

https://www.google.nl/amp/www.nu.nl/binnenland/4884983/aantal-moorden-in-nederland-blijft-dalen.amp


----------



## ssiguy2

_mark said:


> Rates for Melbourne Australia for the year to March 2017 is 3.8/100,000. Population is 4.5m


That's much higher than I thought Melbourne would be. How does this compare to other big Australian cities?


----------



## ssiguy2

London Ontario Metro 515,000 is still sitting at just 2 murders YTD.


----------



## Dean

ssiguy2 said:


> That's much higher than I thought Melbourne would be. How does this compare to other big Australian cities?


That's because it's wrong. Victoria's state population of over 6.1 million, Melbourne is 4.7 million of that, has a murder rate of about 0.9 per 100,000 which is less than the Australian national average of 1.0 murders per 100,000 people. Of all states only Queensland 0.8/100,000 has a lower rate.


----------



## _mark

Dean said:


> That's because it's wrong. Victoria's state population of over 6.1 million, Melbourne is 4.7 million of that, has a murder rate of about 0.9 per 100,000 which is less than the Australian national average of 1.0 murders per 100,000 people. Of all states only Queensland 0.8/100,000 has a lower rate.




Do you think I just made it up???? Read the official data if you can be bothered. 

https://www.crimestatistics.vic.gov...s data table - year ending 31 March 2017.xlsx

http://www.police.vic.gov.au/retrievemedia.asp?Media_ID=72176


----------



## ElRaval

_mark said:


> Do you think I just made it up???? Read the official data if you can be bothered.
> 
> https://www.crimestatistics.vic.gov...s data table - year ending 31 March 2017.xlsx
> 
> http://www.police.vic.gov.au/retrievemedia.asp?Media_ID=72176


I could be mistaken, but it looks like as if this is including Driving causing death, attempted homicides and so on.

The actual murders for the past year (april 16 - march 17) are 69 according to the links you posted which would give Victoria state a rate of approx. 1.13


----------



## Hia-leah JDM

*Miami was once a murder capital. The gunfire deaths this year tell a new story*

*Is Miami, once labeled “Paradise Lost” by Time magazine because of a searing homicide rate fueled by a crippling drug trade, now one of the safest major cities in the U.S. when it comes to gunfire deaths*?

Of the 26 homicides over the first six months of this year in Miami, only 16 were due to gunfire, records obtained from the Miami-Dade Medical Examiner and the city’s police department show.

Both numbers represent historic lows for a city that often racked up close to 300 homicides during the 1980s and which has seen those *numbers drop by about 75 percent or more the past three years*.


----------



## techniques1200s

murders so far this year in the big cities of the SF Bay Area:

San Francisco (pop. 870,000): 46 murders, up from 31 at this time last year.

Oakland (pop. 420,000): 45 murders, down from 49 at this time last year

San Jose (pop. 1 million): 20 murders, down from 37 at this time last year.


----------



## ElRaval

techniques1200s said:


> San Jose (pop. 1 million): 20 murders, down from 37 at this time last year.


How come San Jose basically every year has such a low rate compared to other American cities?


----------



## techniques1200s

ElRaval said:


> How come San Jose basically every year has such a low rate compared to other American cities?


I'd say there are a bunch of contributing factors.

Before silicon valley/the tech industry took off, along with San Jose's population, San Jose was a small agricultural city. So it underwent relatively little deindustrialization after WWII, which in many other cities caused increased unemployment and even abandonment in many neighborhoods, and helped create large high crime ghetto areas (such as in nearby Oakland and SF, or in an extreme case, Detroit). 

SJ was also overwhelmingly white during the 1940s-1980s, so it never saw the racially-based white flight and subsequent population loss/abandonment/disinvestment because of that, that had plagued other cities with larger minority populations (and which further helped to fuel the creation of high crime ghetto areas). 

SJ was never very big on building public housing either, so it never had the negative side affects that the mostly failed american public housing system created for many cities (concentrated poverty and neglect and resulting high crime, often within already poor and neglected areas) . For example, the city of San Francisco has over 7,000 public housing units. The entire county of Santa clara, which contains the city of San Jose, only has 350 public housing units.

And when SJ's population began to skyrocket, thanks to the tech industry and rampant annexation of small neighboring towns, that growth included a lot of well educated middle and upper class people. So while San Jose does have some rough parts, and does have a lot of poor and working class people, it just doesn't really have any areas with the same levels of concentrated poverty, hopelessness and generational violence that you see in many other big US cities.


----------



## techniques1200s

San Francisco (pop. 870,000) is now at 47, after a shooting in the sunnydale projects, in Visitacion Valley

Oakland (pop. 420,000) is now at 46, after a shooting in East Oakland.

San Jose (pop. 1 million) is still at 20.

The rest of the Bay Area probably has around 75 murders in total. There have been at least 57 in San Mateo, Santa Clara, Alameda, and Contra Costa counties (excluding Oakland/SJ), but i can't easily find stats for the North Bay (though Vallejo did have 9 murders as of early June). 

So that's about 190 murders so far, for the Bay Area's 7.5 million or so people. If you include San Joaquin County (36 murders so far in Stockton, pop. 310,000), that would add another million people and bring the total to around 240 murders, I would guess.


----------



## Rojas Pinilla

Of all the cities of Colombia, Tunja is the safest and the least violent acts present


----------



## _mark

Well, another day.......

I guess some of those in the US would really prefer to prey for the victims and thank the emergency services for their efforts than REALLY do something about gun control.


----------



## ssiguy2

London Ontario Metro pop 515k is now at 3 YTD.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Homicides in Brazil 2016*

By states:



Jdolci said:


>


By state capitals:



Jdolci said:


>


Out of those 62,000 murders, 2,507 are _latrocínios_ (robbery followed by death). That's the type of crime that really scares Brazilians.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

The recent crisis isn't help either. Murder rates have been growing very slowly for the past 20 years and it's about to cross the 30/100,000. Things were not uniform though: some states like São Paulo plunged from 50/100,000 to 10/100,000 while in others violence skyrocketed.


----------



## Chrissib

*Homicide rates in German cities (average of 2011-2016)*

The average in Germany was 0.72 homicides per 100,000.

*city ___ homicide rate (per 100,000 inhabitants)*
Rostock ___ 1.3
Aachen ___ 1.2
Halle ___ 1.1
Berlin ___ 1.1
Mainz ___ 1.1
Braunschweig ___ 1.1
Frankfurt ___ 1.1
Hannover ___ 1.1
Wiesbaden ___ 1.1
Freiburg ___ 1.0
Augsburg ___ 1.0
Mannheim ___ 1.0
Köln ___ 1.0
Magdeburg ___ 0.9
Düsseldorf ___ 0.9
Bremen ___ 0.8
Mönchengladbach ___ 0.8
Dortmund ___ 0.8
Bonn ___ 0.8
Hamburg ___ 0.8
Essen ___ 0.8
Karlsruhe ___ 0.8
Kiel ___ 0.8
Krefeld ___ 0.8
Bochum ___ 0.7
Leipzig ___ 0.7
Oberhausen ___ 0.7
Nürnberg ___ 0.7
Bielefeld ___ 0.7
Dresden ___ 0.7
Erfurt ___ 0.7
Duisburg ___ 0.6
Gelsenkirchen ___ 0.6
Stuttgart ___ 0.6
Chemnitz ___ 0.5
München ___ 0.5
Wuppertal ___ 0.5
Lübeck ___ 0.5
Münster ___ 0.2


----------



## jtownman

Hia-leah JDM said:


> *Miami was once a murder capital. The gunfire deaths this year tell a new story*
> 
> *Is Miami, once labeled “Paradise Lost” by Time magazine because of a searing homicide rate fueled by a crippling drug trade, now one of the safest major cities in the U.S. when it comes to gunfire deaths*?
> 
> Of the 26 homicides over the first six months of this year in Miami, only 16 were due to gunfire, records obtained from the Miami-Dade Medical Examiner and the city’s police department show.
> 
> Both numbers represent historic lows for a city that often racked up close to 300 homicides during the 1980s and which has seen those *numbers drop by about 75 percent or more the past three years*.


I don't understand this post. Are we suppose to go YAY only half the people killed were shot? I don't care how someone is killed, a dead person is a dead person. I feel like its the politics of blaming guns that this is based off.


----------



## The Polwoman

Tilburg: 2 on 215000 inhabitants, murder rate close to 0.9/100K. This is close to the national average of the Netherlands which is 0.9/100K as well. The bad news is that this is an increase and is the first increase in many years.


----------



## Nogalense

Too high!


----------



## alekssa1

*Saint Petersburg, Russia*
2017
*3,7* per 100K
(198 per 5 345 000 inhabitants)


----------



## masala

In homicide statistics, how to distinguish cases of deliberate killings and non-deliberate? Obviously, these 2 cases mean different things.


----------



## wakka12

Pretty low,somewhat high by west european standards actually though, but very low in world terms. If there is a murder it is usually national news, and if the murder is unrelated to gangs/drugs it is a very big news story that will be in news for days
29 murders in dublin in 2015, 10 related to drug gangs feud

Metro area population- 1.9 million


----------



## Galro

Oslo police district (which includes the nearby municipalities of Bærum and Asker in addition to Oslo) had 7 murders last year with a population of 859 849. This actually represent a large increase over the year before (2016) when there was 5 murders.


----------



## ilcapo

Stockholm and Sweden had a record year last year. Especially when it came to homicides caused by guns. 

However this year started of pretty normal, but has escalated a bit since may. Still way below last years total, especially in Stockholm which has had 18 less murders than last year. So great news in other words! 

*Greater Stockholm (metro pop 1.9) so far 2018: 10 (this date in 2017: 28 or 23 if you exclude the terror attack)
Gothenburg city (pop 580 000): so far in 2018: 2 (this date in 2017: 4)
Malmö City (pop 328 000) so far in 2018: 7 (this date in 2017: 11)
*

Malmö has long been the "murder capital" per capita in Sweden (and probably Scandinavia as a whole) and had 3 people killed by gunfire yesterday. 

The "drunken murders" and family tragedies usually involving knives etc seems to have been almost replaced by criminal gangs using guns and explosives towards eachother.


----------



## Marsupalami

*Cape Town *has continued to improve its position on the global ranking of the 50 most violent cities in the world – despite an increase in the city’s murder rate.

Still the most violent city in South Africa, Cape Town now ranks 15th on a list compiled by the Mexican Council for Public Security and Criminal Justice.

The report lists the 50 most violent cities by the number of murders per 100,000 people, only considering cities with populations exceeding 300,000, where murder statistics are made available.

*In the 2016/17 iteration, Cape Town ranked 13th with a murder rate of 60.8 per 100,000 people. In 2017/18, the city’s murder rate was 62.3 per 100,000 people*. In terms of the sheer number of murders, Cape Town has the third highest tally among the top 50, with *just under 2,500 murders recorded over the period

*
Khayelitsha Cape Flats Township South Africa May 1998 181 by Michael G Spafford, on Flickr


----------



## KarenBridges

In Baltimore, 56 per 100k in 2017. Pretty high.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*Violence in Brazil*

It's in Portuguese, but the chart is very intuitive and most words are cognate:



DigoSSA said:


> Fonte: http://www.forumseguranca.org.br


----------



## pellista




----------



## Wandor

I´m based in Germany. Hesse state.

There are 5.998.640 citizens here
Crimes in total: 364.833 
murders in total: 63


----------



## wespje1990

Zwolle, Netherlands.
129.000 inh, 1 homicide.


----------



## pellista

Clearly many Homicide/Crime Rate data will be affected with the Lockdown situation in many cities


----------



## Miloosz

PRague - 22 in official 1 300 000, while in reality it is more like 1 600 000


----------



## Galro

Oslo in Norway had 4 murders last year. That's decrease from the 7 the year before. The population also increased to 869 435 for the Oslo police district (which includes the municipalities of Oslo and nearby Bærum and Asker).


----------



## Mr_Dru

*In 2019*

The Netherlands (pop. 17 milion) *total* *114* 

_Within the city limits_
Amsterdam (pop. 820k) *16*
Rotterdam (pop. 620k) *12*
The Hague (pop. 540k) *12*

The Dutch government has closed 30 prisons since 2014 for lack of criminals. To prevent unemployment among prison staff, criminals are imported from Norway and Belgium. The Norwegian and Belgian governments hire Dutch prisons including staff, and the Norwegian and Belgian rules apply in the Dutch prisons.

The number of murders in Amsterdam has fallen sharply since the 1990s.


----------



## marcobruls

The Hague is having a few rough years but is historically a far far safer city than the other 2.



http://imgur.com/irRtc7F


----------

